# Hvide Sande 2009



## LAC (30. Dezember 2008)

An alle Hvide Sande Fans,#h

hiermit mache ich den Auftakt für den 2009er Trööt und
wünsche Euch allen ein gutes und fischreiches Jahr.

Damit die Neulinge unter uns, nicht vor leeren Seiten stehen in den ersten Tagen, hier ein Link vom Trööt Hvide Sande 
2008, damit man sich schon mal einlesen kann, was da so alles läuft.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=116826

Gruß
Otto |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

na dann, viele Grüße nach Norre Nebel , einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes neues Jahr mit vielen dicken Fischen
Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Danke!

Beginnen wir mal mit den temperaturen hier, wie das jahr 2009 beginnt. Seit heute sind die wiesen weiss, kein schnee sondern gefrorene feuchtigkeit. Temperaturen tagsüber zwischen 2 Grad C und minus 1 Grad C. Nachts, minus 2 - 5 grad C - stellenweise mehr. Tagsüber scheint momentan die Sonne.
Jedoch soll es wärmer werden.

Hier ist nur ein Beweis


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Beginnen wir mal mit den temperaturen hier, wie das jahr 2009 beginnt. Seit heute sind die wiesen weiss, kein schnee sondern gefrorene feuchtigkeit. Temperaturen tagsüber zwischen 2 Grad C und minus 1 Grad C. Nachts, minus 2 - 5 grad C - stellenweise mehr. Tagsüber scheint momentan die Sonne.
> Jedoch soll es wärmer werden.


 

Hallo Otto,

in deinem Alter noch so flott?|kopfkrat
Hast mich mit dem Trööt glatt geschlagen,Respekt.:m
Mit meinen Kopenhagenurlaub gibts nichts,mangels 
geeigneter Unterkunft.
Rate mal,was sich als Alternative ergeben hat.:q

Gruß an euch und einen guten Rutsch.
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> in deinem Alter noch so flott?|kopfkrat
> Hast mich mit dem Trööt glatt geschlagen,Respekt.:m
> ...


 

was wohl.....?   HVIDE SANDE !

würde mich freuen , dass sitzen wir nachts mal wieder zusammen am wasser.

Jürgen,  habe gerade noch den Beweis der klimaerwärmung eingestellt, obwohl dieses jahr das kälteste seit jahren war -versagt denn schon der golfstrom --- dann wird es aber richtig kalt. 
Gruss Otto


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo otto auch mich wirst du nicht los!!! auch wenn meine frau in der zwischen zeit abgehauen ist ( mein kleiner ist bei mir ! ) ich komme auf jeden zu dir ( wir wollten ja noch ReFo's jagen! ).
wünsche dir und deiner frau nen guten rutsch!!!

grüße
michael


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ganz vergessen !! räume mal dein büro auf!!!:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> was wohl.....? HVIDE SANDE !
> 
> würde mich freuen , dass sitzen wir nachts mal wieder zusammen am wasser.
> 
> ...


 

*Na,uns beiden alten Säcken wirds wohl nichts mehr*
*ausmachen.Die Kälteperiode werden wir zwei dank*
*der Rumindustrie schon überstehen.*
*Aber die,die nach uns kommen,werden wohl keinen*
*Rum mehr abbekommen.*

*Gruß*
*Jürgen |wavey:*


----------



## LAC (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ quappenjäger
michael, mit dem büro aufräumen hast du recht - ich schwimme hier in akten und papierkram und freue mich auf sylvester, dann ist die zeit gekommen wo ich hier einen knallfrosch anzünde, bummms macht es dann und ich atme auf, da alle bösen geister verschwunden sind.

Welchen kanonenschlag hast du denn schon losgelassen - da nur noch der sohnemann da ist - das hört sich nicht gut an. 
Hattest du einen lenkbaren, den du gezielt eingesetzt hast? 

Meine hüpfen in alle richtungen

@ jürgen, 
das glaube ich auch, wir werden die kälteperiode überstehen - wobei ich kleine probleme mit dem schmieröl habe, es ist zu dick und kommt nicht immer bis in die zehen - gesättigt vom nikotin. Muss also aufpassen und sie schön warm halten, sonst habe ich keine gefühle mehr und trete als alter sack noch in einen haufen ohne es zu merken - das wäre ja der hammer.
Wenn also in hvide sande jemand vor deiner tür steht, mit einem automatischem kehrbesen an den beinen, dann ist es nicht der müllman oder einer vom mars, sondern ich, damit ich geruchsfrei deinen raum betrete um den duft vom rum zu genießen.
Prosit neujahr alter junge
Otto


----------



## Pit der Barsch (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich wünsch euch auch alles Gute !!!#h
Ich freu mich schon wieder auf das Heringsfestival.:vik:

UND GUTEN RUTSCH#g


----------



## Seidenhuhn (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

|supergri erstmal ein frohes neues an alle!
ich fahre anfang april zum ersten mal in diese gegend, habe über heringsfänge schon viel im board gelesen hört sich nicht schlecht an. es soll um diese zeit aber auch köhler geben, und nun meine frage, wie und wo kann man dort köhler fangen wenn meine info stimmt ? #c


----------



## unloved (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns 2009 - Hvide Sande!

Frohes neues Jahr


----------



## LAC (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ seidenhuhn
all diese dorschartigen kannst du von der langen mole, die nördlich von der schleuse liegt - bedingt - angeln.
Im südlichen bereich des holmslandklit d.h. der schmale dünengürtel südlich von hvide sande eigent sich auch an einigen stellen - brandungsangeln ist angesagt - wobei da das wetter eine grosse rolle spielt ob es noch angenehm ist, dort zu angeln. In den beiden angelläden die nördlich an der schleuse liegen, sind informationsblätter, wo diese stellen angegeben sind - mit grob meine ich, die stelle ist mit einem fisch gekennzeichnet d.h die stelle ist zwei kilometer lang. Die verkäufer sind recht nett in den läden und wie mir berichtet wurde, verraten sie auch anglern, wo sie kapitale gefangen haben, in der zeit wo sie nicht arbeiten. Der laden hat täglich bis in den abendstunden geöffnet und material sollte ein angler sich mitbringen, da man die preise nicht mit denen in deutschland vergleichen kann - jedoch haben sie alles was ein angler braucht. Sie sind immer auf dem neusten stand, ich blicke kaum noch durch, womit man überall fische fangen kann und wer für neuigkeiten offen ist, der kann dort kaufen wie ein weltmeister und alles testen.
Bedenke dorsch und co ist nicht mehr in den mengen vorhanden, wie man es sich bildlich vorstellt - wenn das wetter mitspielt, erlebst du schöne stunden am meer und wenn du dann auch noch glück hast dann läuft etwas in den unteren massen, wobei der hering zum schlachtfest ausarten kann.


----------



## Costas (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

AN ALLEN EIN GLÜCKLICHES, FANGREICHES 2009!!!|laola:


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> AN ALLEN EIN GLÜCKLICHES, FANGREICHES 2009!!!|laola:


 


*Danke,*

*an dich zurück.#6*

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Seidenhuhn (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Lydum Art Center
Danke für deine antwort

Seidenhuhn


----------



## neal_ae (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

war eine gute zeit in norre linvig. an der brandung 4 plattfische geangelt (in der nähe des leuchtturms. erste rinne 15 meter, zweite bei 25 meter, die see war extrem ruhig) und an der mole einen schönen dorsch 45 cm gefangen.
danke für die tipps.


lg,

neal.


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

alle
für die, die jetzt nach hs kommen. Die kältefront die in der letzten woche bei uns eingefallen ist bis -8 grad ist vorbei. 
Die nächste woche kommt warme luft aus dem süden und es wird bis 8 Grad werden und nachts auch kein frost mehr.
Mehr nicht.


----------



## porscher (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

na dann.können die heringe ja schon kommen...;-)


----------



## blue1887 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

moin,wie schauts aus mit Platte jetzt im januar,geht das was vom Strand aus,war sonst immer im Sommer oder Herbst dort,danke.
grüsse Thorsten


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

vom strand wird immer etwas laufen, wenn das wetter mitspielt. momentan sieht ganz gut aus - temperaturen 3 bis 8 grad celsius und wind von südwest.


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ otto!!

bei dir geht immer watt ( ob an der schleuse oder strand oder legger netten abend mit dir und inge !! ).


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo, 
dich kenne ich doch, du warst beim schlachtfest der hornhechte in hvide sande dabei |supergri 
Habe noch fotos von dir, sende sie dir zu.
Werd mich in den nächsten tagen melden.
Gruss otto


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Lydum Art Center |wavey:
Meine Frau und ich sind zu der Zeit des Heringsfestivals auch dort.
Jeden Tag wollen wir eigendlich nicht auf Hering gehen.
Können wir dort auch was mit Brandungsruten fangen. ZB. mit einen Buttvorfach oder Molenvorfach ??
Ein Paar Heringsstücke oder Wurm drauf ??

Gruß Pit und Frau|wavey:


----------



## LAC (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Pit,
ich sehe da keine probleme, unweit vom schlachtfest (heringsfestival) etwa 400 m entfernt auf der nördlichen seite  der schleuse, geht eine lange mole ins meer, dort sind möglichkeiten. 
Solltest du von der der mole aus angeln, würde ich die die südliche seite empfehlen, einmal weil die strömung von nord nach süd geht, es ist dort ruhiger und ein anderer wichtiger punkt ist, auf der nördlichen seite werden immer fischreusen von den fischern ausgelegt, d.h. du wirst deine montage verlieren und der fischer freut sich. Im südlichen bereich ist etwas viel gebaggert worden, da sie dort einen künstlichen strand angelegt haben wo man bei beginn der arbeiten, die plattfische einsammeln konnte.

Gesperrt ist nur der reine streckenabschnitt, damit die teilnehmer beim heringsfestival freie bahn haben. Sonst kannst du dich überall bewegen

Viele grüße


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Danke für den Tip#6
Wie gesagt wir wollen nur mal in Ruhe in der Brandung angeln.
Wir nehmen ein paar alte Karpfenruten mit und mal schauen was so geht.|rolleyes
Beim Heringsfestival sind wir natürlich mit Herz dabei !


----------



## LAC (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Pit,
genau die richtige einstellung, denn du kannst mit einer rute im bereich um hs alles fangen, selbst im fjord. Man sollte es ganz locker sehen, denn wer nichts fängt, macht ein großen fehler, da er glaubt es liegt an der angel.

Im bereich des gesamten einlaufes  - jedoch die nördliche seite - kannst du es versuchen und du wirst platte und auch mal einen kleinen dorsch fangen, aber er hat nicht die grösse sowie das gewicht eines karpfens , wo deine rute für ausgelegt ist. Ich fahre nach hs nur mit einer rute, ob ich hering, makrele, hornhecht, aal, oder die anderen kleinfische dort angle. 
Wünsche dir viel glück -vielleicht sieht man sich - da ich mir mal das heringsfestival anschaue, wie es im diesem jahr gestaltet bzw. durchgeführt wird. Sie machen sich gedanken - so glaube ich - damit diese zugpferd noch besser wird, da ich jedes jahr kleine veränderungen sehe, das sagt aus, dass sie es verbessern wollen. Ich  hoffe sie denken dabei auch an die angler.


----------



## Costas (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi Helmut

Wattwürmer hat's soweit ich weiss nur bei Kott-Fritid, in Hvide Sande. Hier der Link des Ladens mit nützlichen Informationen: 
http://www.sandormskiosken.dk/de/default.htm
Im Laden sprechen alle Deutsch und geben gerne Tipps zu den heissen Spots.

Es gibt aber nicht immer Wattis. Am besten rechtzeitig reservieren oder gar vorbestellen. Als Alternative haben sie immer Seeringler, welche sie auch für das Angeln auf Plattfischen empfehlen. Aus eigener Erfahrungen an der Westküste fängt man mit einer Wattis-Ringler-Kombination am besten. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## crazyFish (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Gibt es den zweiten Angelladen neben/mit dem Fischverkauf nicht mehr oder führt dieser nur in der Touristenzeit Wattwürmer?


----------



## Acipenser (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,

26 Tage noch, dann hast Du mich für 10 Tage auf dem Hals. Armer Kerl. Soll ich den Chef-Rum aus Flensburg mitbringen?

Bestell schon mal gutes Wetter, letztes Mal war es doch A... kalt. Haben die Forellen in der Lydum Au Schonzeit? 

Bis denne


----------



## Costas (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@crazyfisch

Ich habe immer wieder beim 2. Laden angerufen und gefragt, ob sie Wattis hatten. Jedesmal haben sie mich auf die Konkurrenz verwiesen. Dieser 2. Laden, ist etwas von der Hauptstrasse versteckt, hat aber meiner Meinung nach günstigere Preise.


----------



## crazyFish (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Das letze Mal dar war ich im August 2007, da hatten die auf jeden Fall sowohl Watt- als auch Seeringelwürmer.

Damits auch gefunden wird: Klick Mich

Mit nem Namen oder ner Telefonnummer kann ich nicht dienen, aber dass weiß bestimmt wer anders


----------



## LAC (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Peter, 
freue mich schon - Rum kann nicht falsch sein, ein schluck nach getaner arbeit, darf man sich dann gönnen. Bedenke ich habe ein wolfsrachen :q  Die forellen sind in dänemark nicht mehr geschützt, die angelsaison beginnt in der lydum au später, den plan, was erlaubt ist und wo geangelt werden darf usw., habe ich erstellt und muss noch aufgestellt werden am gewässer  bzw. an der mühle, kannst dabei helfen. Nun habe ich sonderrechte am gewässer, sowie meine helfer.:q:q wobei die gesetzlichen schonzeiten eingehalten werden müssen.

@ ems-zander @ costas
der sandormskiosken (1.laden - rechts vom kreisverkehr beim parkplatz) hat meistens watt- bzw. seeringelwürmer, beim zweiten laden (links vom kreisverkehr, auf der rechten seite nach etwa 100 m) kann ich es nicht genau sagen, da ja keine saison ist. Preislich sind schon unterschiede dort.
Würde jedoch vorher anrufen - ob sie immer welche auf lager haben - da ja keine saison ist.
costas, die tipps zu den heissen spots, die dir die verkäufer gesagt haben, könnte das die nordsee sein :q dann werde ich es da mal versuchen. Für die, die es nicht wissen, ein guter ist direkt an der schleuse, auf hering und hornhecht, wenn sie da sind.

@ crazyFisch
super der lageplan - jetzt kann sich jeder ein bild machen, wo die angelgeschäfte liegen.


----------



## Palerado (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich hätte mal eine kurze Frage zu diesem Ort.
Kann man in der Gegend auch "größere" Meeresdische fangen?

Also Hering und Plattfisch in allen Ehren, aber wie sieht es denn mit Dorschen beim Brandungsangeln aus? Das würde mich mal ziemlich interessieren. Zu dem Thema habe ich bei meinen Recherchen noch nicht viel gefunden. (quasi nichts)

Daniel


----------



## LAC (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Palerado
die fischarten haben unterschiedliche größen und so kannstdu grosse schollen fangen, die jedoch klein sind, wenn ich den heilbutt sehe
Größere fische kannst du fangen z.b. der Hornhecht, denn dieser platz zählt zu den besten in europa - werden über 1 m und du kannst kapitale landen
Ich laube es ist der längste fisch, sowie der aal, beim dorsch wirst du auch wenig finden, denn die werden zwar vereinzelt gefangen, jedoch von große dorsche kann nicht die rede sein - dann musst du eine angeltour mit dem schiff machen, damit du die tieferen stellen in der nordsee findest, wo sich die größeren aufhalten. 
Im fjord sind auch große hechte und grosse barsche.


----------



## Palerado (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Jetzt weiß ich was ich vergessen habe.
Wir würden im Oktober anreisen. Da dürfte sich die Sache mit Hornhechten und Aalen ja so ziemlich erledigt haben, oder?

Aber schon mal danke für die Infos.


----------



## LAC (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@palerado

das glaube ich auch - wobei der hering da ist. Es ist ein anderer stamm, d.h. im herbst kommen die grossen.


----------



## börnie (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Palerado schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich was ich vergessen habe.
> Wir würden im Oktober anreisen. Da dürfte sich die Sache mit Hornhechten und Aalen ja so ziemlich erledigt haben, oder?
> 
> Aber schon mal danke für die Infos.



hi

pack ´ne wathose ein und eine mittlere spinnrute. einige flachlaufende wobbler sollten auch mit ins gepäck. damit kannst du am fjord immer schön vor den schilfbänken herwobbeln und mit glück schöne hechte fangen...

gruss
börnie


----------



## Pit der Barsch (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Kurze frage !?!
Wie läuft das Heringsfestival eigendlich ab ???
Bezahlen -Startnummer und Platz ziehen ??
Zeitvorgabe ???
Ich kann nix darüber finden#c


----------



## porscher (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ja die offizielle seite sagt nix darüber aus.ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.man findet dort nur statistiken mit den jeweiligen jahren(sieger und die anzahl der heringe bzw. das gesamtgewicht)!


----------



## LAC (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Pit der Barsch

sie sind noch am testen, so sehe ich die ganze angelegenheit, da jedes jahr eine veränderung im gesamten ablauf zu sehen ist.
Jedenfalls zahlst du startgelt, ziehst eine nummer und kannst dann angeln, wo deine nummer am gewässer zu sehen ist - wenn der start beginnt.
Es werden mehrere durchgänge gemacht und du kannst nur für einen oder für alle durchgäng dir eine karte kaufen - Gesamtsieger kannst du auch mit einem durchgang werden.
Es ist recht lustig alles und ich sehe es als ein dorffest an
.
Ein zelt ist auch da und eine kapelle spielt zum tanz - frauen sollte man mitbringen.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Meine Frau wird mit Sicherheit nicht tanzen.
Sie ist meine größte Konkurentin:l.....
Naja warten es wir mal ab.|supergri


----------



## Lümmy (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin Leute#h
ich bin Samstag nach einer Woche Bjerregaard wieder in Deutschland eingetroffen...

Schon mal vorweg, es war eine erholsame Woche mit kalten Wetter (kein Regen) und weniger Fisch als wir erhofft hatten.

Als wir Samstag angekommen sind, sind wir gleich erstmal zum Angelladen nach Hvide Sande. Jahresschein, Buttvorfächer und Köder besorgt und dann ab zum Haus.

Als Info für das Gespräch über die Wattis : Wattis waren nur in dem Laden direkt am Kreisverkehr zu bekommen. Seeringler allerdings nur in dem anderen in Richtung Mole.


Wir sind Sonntag dann gleich voller Tatendrang an die Mole. Es war arschkalt und die Wellen knallten teilweise ordentlich über die Mole. War uns egal:m  Gefangen haben wir nichts.

So ging es Montag dann weiter. Wieder kein Biss. Dann wussten wir aber auch warum:
Direkt an der Mole war so eine Art Staubsaugerschiff zu Gange und holte schön Sand vom Grund. Er hat den gesammten Bereich rund um die Mole und die Hafeneinfahrt abgegrast. Das da kein Fisch mehr zu finden ist klar|krach:


Am Dienstag waren wir dann an einem Forellensee zwischen Hvide Sande und Bjerregaard. Haben zwar 4 Stk gefangen, aber es war eine reine Touri-Verarschung. Ich will mich nicht weiter drüber auslassen.Wenn jemand nähere Infos haben möchte, dann über PN.


Am Mittwoch haben wir uns dann mit Otto getroffen. Er hatte uns auf nen Kaffee eingeladen. Dafür nochmals vielen Dank Otto.
Wir redeten ein wenig über die Angelei, Methode und Montagen und sonst über alles mögliche. 
Anschließend fuhr Otto mit uns los und zeigte uns einige Stellen, an denen wir seiner Meinung nach gute Chance auf Fisch hätten...

Wir sind dann nachmittags gleich los. Ab an Fjord und die Spinnrute für Hecht und Barsch ausgepackt. Wir konnten innerhalb von zwei Stunden doch glatt 2 Hecht landen. Und das in so einem großen Gewässer. Ohne Ottos Tipps hätte das wohl nie geklappt.:m#h Otto, Dir nochmals vielen Dank.

Die nächsten Tage sind wir dann immer mal wieder an die Mole und Schleuse. Der Staubsauger war die ganze Woche über dabei uns die Fische zu verjagen. Damit hatten sich Platte für uns erledigt. Wir waren dann noch einmal am Fjord und am Forellensee und konnten noch einige schöne Fische landen...#6


War im großen und ganzen ein schöner Urlaub. Nächstes mal werden wir aber mit Sicherheit zu einer anderen Jahreszeit fahren... Dann gehts auf Hornis und Heringe!

Schönen Gruß Kim


----------



## -TroutHunter- (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin, 
Also ich hab mal ne Frage an euch, ich fahre Anfang Juli nach Hvide Sande in Urlaub!  
Habe dort aber keine Erfahrung wie und wo man am besten auf welche Fischart angreifen könnte! ;+
Habe auch noch nicht wirklich viel darüber herausfinden können! 
Könnt ihr mir Tipp´s oder Ratschläge geben?
Bin für jede Hilfe offen

Gruss Alex


----------



## Lümmy (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



-TroutHunter- schrieb:


> Moin,
> Also ich hab mal ne Frage an euch, ich fahre Anfang Juli nach Hvide Sande in Urlaub!
> Habe dort aber keine Erfahrung wie und wo man am besten auf welche Fischart angreifen könnte! ;+
> Habe auch noch nicht wirklich viel darüber herausfinden können!
> ...



Auf was hast du es denn abgesehen? 
Grundsätzlich hast du eine riesen Artenvielfalt in der Gegend. 

Der Fjord ist immer gut für Hecht und Barsch. 
In der Nordsee sind Platte, Hornhechte, Makrelen und Hering. In beiden Gewässern hast du auch Chancen auf Aal.

In den Flüssen wie die Lydum Au und Skjern Au sind sämtliche Salmoniden vertreten.

Zusätzlich gibts es dort unzählige Forellenseen.

Gruß Kim


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte mal eine angelunspezifische Frage zu Hvide Sande (die Angelfragen kommen später, wenn der Urlaub steht ): Wieviel Verkehr herrscht auf der 182 von Hvide Sande aus in Richtung Süden? Wir haben uns gerade im Internet verschiedene Ferienhäuser in Argab angeschaut und auf Google Maps gesehen, dass sie teilweise sehr nah an der Sraße liegen. Urlaubszeitraum wäre Ende Juni. Nicht, dass wir da ständig Autokolonnen vor der Nase haben oder unsere Mitreisenden große Angst um ihre Hunde haben müssen...
Danke und Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Yupii (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ist halt Ferienzeit, dann ist da schon etwas mehr los. Aber warum Angst um die Hunde? In der Zeit ist eigentlich Leinenpflicht.


----------



## blue1887 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hätte mal eine angelunspezifische Frage zu Hvide Sande (die Angelfragen kommen später, wenn der Urlaub steht ): Wieviel Verkehr herrscht auf der 182 von Hvide Sande aus in Richtung Süden? Wir haben uns gerade im Internet verschiedene Ferienhäuser in Argab angeschaut und auf Google Maps gesehen, dass sie teilweise sehr nah an der Sraße liegen. Urlaubszeitraum wäre Ende Juni. Nicht, dass wir da ständig Autokolonnen vor der Nase haben oder unsere Mitreisenden große Angst um ihre Hunde haben müssen...
> Danke und Grüße,
> Michael


 moin ,wir sind auch immer in Aargab,gebucht bei Esmarch,hatten auch schon ein Haus 150m von der Strasse,hat eigentlich nicht gestört,versuchen aber immer so dicht wie möglich an den Dünen ein Haus zu bekommen,wenn ich denn zum Brandungsangeln möchte,ist es auch nicht so weit zum Strand#6,habe für dieses Jahr im August schom im Oktober 08 gebucht,evtl. wollen wir die erste Mai-Woche noch hin (Heringszeit und Brandung sehr gut)aber in Aargab gibst nichsts mehr ,müssen denn wohl mal ausweichen nach Klegod.
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## porscher (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

nachts ist kaum verkehr.aber sonst ist schon ordentlich was los.gerade in der hauptreisezeit.


----------



## -TroutHunter- (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lümmy schrieb:


> Auf was hast du es denn abgesehen?
> Grundsätzlich hast du eine riesen Artenvielfalt in der Gegend.
> 
> Der Fjord ist immer gut für Hecht und Barsch.
> ...





@ Lümmy!  
Hi, also ich habe es Hauptsächlich auf die Meeresbewohner abgesehn, natürlich werde ich auch mal Salmoniedenfischen gehen, interessiere mich aber hauptsächlich für die Meeresbewohner!
Hast du Tipp´s welche Stellen ich bevorzugt anfahren sollte!

MFG Alex


----------



## blue1887 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



-TroutHunter- schrieb:


> Moin,
> Also ich hab mal ne Frage an euch, ich fahre Anfang Juli nach Hvide Sande in Urlaub!
> Habe dort aber keine Erfahrung wie und wo man am besten auf welche Fischart angreifen könnte! ;+
> Habe auch noch nicht wirklich viel darüber herausfinden können!
> ...


moin,also hier steht eigentlich alles drin,einfach mal durchstöbern.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=116826
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## Bärliner (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

*hallöle....
weiß jemand was neues von* *klittens-dambrug, dem put and take bei hvide sande???
hat der dicht gemacht???
gruß
*


----------



## blue1887 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Bärliner schrieb:


> *hallöle....*
> *weiß jemand was neues von* *klittens-dambrug, dem put and take bei hvide sande???*
> *hat der dicht gemacht???*
> *gruß*


 na ,also da muss man nun wirklich nicht angeln gehen,da gibst doch viel schönere,(Klegod)
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## LAC (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo, auf der besagten strasse die nach hvide sande geht ist etwas mehr los als auf der autobahn, es sind nur kurze und schelle schiiiiiip,,schiiiiiip, schiiiiiiip töne.

In der sommenteit ab ende mai bis august ist der hornhecht da.

Leider kenne ich die anlage nicht - d.h. den namen, wobei ich alle kennen, jedoch nicht mir namen.


----------



## blue1887 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo, auf der besagten strasse die nach hvide sande geht ist etwas mehr los als auf der autobahn, es sind nur kurze und schelle schiiiiiip,,schiiiiiip, schiiiiiiip töne.
> 
> In der sommenteit ab ende mai bis august ist der hornhecht da.
> 
> Leider kenne ich die anlage nicht - d.h. den namen, wobei ich alle kennen, jedoch nicht mir namen.


 gemeint ist dieser hier
http://www.esmarch-ferienhauser.de/...ambrug-put-takeroegerifiskeforretning/fakten/


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ blue1878

Ich bin kein freund von put&take anlagen, ich habe zwar alle anglagen auf dieser strasse schon mal besucht und mir angesehen, jedoch nur an einer geangelt, die in hvide sande liegt. Nun berichten mir reichlich gäste, wie sie so sind, da sie alle anlagen in der region aufsuchen und auch beangeln. Sie sind heute gut und morgen schlecht - wie es halt so ist - es hat viele gründe, das fängt beim fischbestand an und hört beim angler auf.
Ob diese anlage geschlossen hat, kann ich dir nicht sagen, jedoch im winter haben einige geschlossen, weil sie nicht auf einen angler warten wollen bzw. ihr teich oder becken auch zugefroren sind. 
Sollte sie geschlossen haben, sind ja noch genügend da und ständig kommen neue hinzu, jetzt wird wieder eine gebuddelt. Dieser ganze landstrich der holmsland klitt, der ja 40 km etwa lang ist, hat ja ein problem für einen angler, der gerne forellen d.h. süsswasserfischelanden möchte und auch keine grossen fahrten dafür machen will. Er ist abgeschitten vom land, wo sie normal vorkommen. Hvide sande ist ja nur gut, für hering, hornfisch und noch einige seefische, Es sind hauptsächlich saisonfische die in schwärmen kommen und man schnell die eimer voll hat. Will man jedoch die süsswasserfische fangen, dann ist man dort abgeschnitten und muss über diese autobahn fahren, damit man sich entfalten kann bzw. die plätze erreicht, wo sich diese fische aufhalten. 
Nimmt man diese fahrt nicht in kauf, ist man angewiesen, auf die anlagen, die dort sind - auf diesem küstenstreifen liegen nur etwa 5 stück, wobei die region etwa 20 stück aufweisen kann - die meldungen der fänge sind jedoch auch dort gleich, jedoch haben einige eine gute lage und man hat das gefühl, hier ist die natur noch in ordnung. 
Wenn man urlaub macht ist das ja schön - wenn dann auch noch der fang stimmt.

Diesen landstrich d.h. HS, suche ich nur auf für hering und hornfisch und einige anderen seefische, alle anderen arten fange ich woanders.


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo, auf der besagten strasse die nach hvide sande geht ist etwas mehr los als auf der autobahn, es sind nur kurze und schelle schiiiiiip,,schiiiiiip, schiiiiiiip töne.


Im Gegensatz zu den vorherigen Aussagen klingt das für mich schon nach erheblicher Lärmbelästigung. Oder deute ich das falsch? Du bist ja nun ziemlich ortskundig, daher macht mir das etwas Sorgen...

Die Anlage in Klittens Dambrug hatte mich auch interessiert, da sie nur höchstens 800m von den für uns zur Auswahl stehenden Häusern entfernt ist. Da hätte man mal schnell hinlaufen können. Wir sind 5 Urlauber, von denen ich der einzige Angler bin. Einige der anderen wollen "es vielleicht mal probieren". Und da ich hier in Mainz gelegentlich am Forellensee angle, habe ich da deutlich mehr Erfahrung und Ausrüstung als z.B. fürs Meer. Wenn ich also zwei, drei Nichtangler für einen kurzen Schnupper-Trip ausrüsten und "anleiten" soll, ist ein Forellensee mein Angelplatz der Wahl. Aber da werde ich jetzt wohl nach Klegod ausweichen (ist ja hier einige Male gelobt worden) oder nach Stampevejens fahren (der künstliche Flußlauf interessiert mich einfach).


@Thorsten/blue1887: Wir haben bei Danwest nach Häusern geschaut, vielleicht findet Ihr da noch was?


Für weitere Fragen melde ich mich, wenn der Urlaub gebucht ist (und ich dazu nichts im HS2008-Thread finde).

Grüße und danke für die Antworten,
Michael


----------



## Lümmy (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



blue1887 schrieb:


> gemeint ist dieser hier
> http://www.esmarch-ferienhauser.de/...ambrug-put-takeroegerifiskeforretning/fakten/



Und das ist auch der See von dem ich geschrieben habe... 
ich würde es lassen#6


----------



## unloved (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Zu der Lärmbelästigung:

Ich war im letzten Jahr mit der Familie oben, wir haben in Ârgab gewohnt. Unser Häuschen lag am nächsten zu der Straße, aber es sind auch dort noch mindestens 200m freies Feld  zur Straße. Mich hat es überhaupt nicht gestört, meine Mutter (sehr empfindlich für Lärm) fühlte sich doch gestört und zog es vor, sich drinnen aufzuhalten. 
Schlimmer als der Lärm allerdings war der Bauernhof am Fjord, von dem morgens ein furchtbarer Güllegeruch ausging hehe.


----------



## blue1887 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lümmy schrieb:


> Und das ist auch der See von dem ich geschrieben habe...
> ich würde es lassen#6


 jo,ich war 1 mal dort#d nie wieder,schön ist auch der Weg dorthin ,vorbei an der Nerzfarm,wat fürn Geruch


----------



## blue1887 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Thorsten/blue1887: Wir haben bei Danwest nach Häusern geschaut, vielleicht findet Ihr da noch was?

Wir buchen immer bei Esmarch,man brauch keine Kaution dort bezahlen,war bisher immer sehr zufrieden mit den Häusern,wenn wir fahren denn sowieso sehr kurzfristig,ob zu zweit oder viert,muss sich noch zeigen#c,mal schauen wo denn noch was frei ist.
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## -TroutHunter- (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin, 
hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie es bei Klegod auf Plattfische aussieht?
Gibts da gute Chancen was Anfang Juli zu erwischen?

LG  Alex


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

blue1887

betreffend der lärmbelästigung und des güllegeruchs und etwas höher, so hat man mir gesagt soll eine kläranlage, sein, die auch riecht, kann ich nicht viel sagen - ich bin nur einer der diese schnellstraße nutzt und dabei oft einen eigenartigen geruch im wagen habe. Diese nerzfarmen haben alle einen scharfen geruch. In den häusern habe ich noch nicht gewohnt und kann zum lärm nichts sagen, jedoch sehe ich oft touristen, die vor den häusern sitzen und sich die autos anschauen oder zählen.
Doch einmal war ich in einem haus, nähe hvide sande, hatte ein bordie gemietet, es lag tiefer als die strasse und war mit einem wall mit heckenrosen eingesäumt - ich fragte ihn, wie siehst denn hier mit lärm aus -  er würde nichts hören, sagte er. Er hatte alle ohren noch - das geräusch muss wohl vom strauchwerk geschluckt worden sein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> blue1887
> 
> betreffend der lärmbelästigung und des güllegeruchs und etwas höher, so hat man mir gesagt soll eine kläranlage, sein, die auch riecht, kann ich nicht viel sagen - ich bin nur einer der diese schnellstraße nutzt und dabei oft einen eigenartigen geruch im wagen habe. Diese nerzfarmen haben alle einen scharfen geruch. In den häusern habe ich noch nicht gewohnt und kann zum lärm nichts sagen, jedoch sehe ich oft touristen, die vor den häusern sitzen und sich die autos anschauen oder zählen.
> Doch einmal war ich in einem haus, nähe hvide sande, hatte ein bordie gemietet, es lag tiefer als die strasse und war mit einem wall mit heckenrosen eingesäumt - ich fragte ihn, wie siehst denn hier mit lärm aus - er würde nichts hören, sagte er. Er hatte alle ohren noch - das geräusch muss wohl vom strauchwerk geschluckt worden sein.


 


Stimmt Otto,

das war ich. Brauchte meine Ohren aber auch noch für 
die Brille. 


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jürgen
ich werde dich nie vergessen - viel mir gerade beim schreiben ein - wobei ja weiter südlicher, man eine taucherbrille auf haben muss, da weht ja immer wind und kein baum ist da. inge wollte da mal nur ein haus kaufen, wir wollten es zu uns bringen lassen - der termin war jedoch zu knapp und ich fand keine arbeiter. Jetzt schlafen wir wieder im zelt *lach
Melde dich wenn du in der gegend bist - wir schlagen dann zu. Wenn ich in westfalen bin rufe ich frühzeitig an.
Gruss otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> ich werde dich nie vergessen - viel mir gerade beim schreiben ein - wobei ja weiter südlicher, man eine taucherbrille auf haben muss, da weht ja immer wind und kein baum ist da. inge wollte da mal nur ein haus kaufen, wir wollten es zu uns bringen lassen - der termin war jedoch zu knapp und ich fand keine arbeiter. Jetzt schlafen wir wieder im zelt *lach
> Melde dich wenn du in der gegend bist - wir schlagen dann zu. Wenn ich in westfalen bin rufe ich frühzeitig an.
> Gruss otto


 
Otto,

ich bin ab 4.7. für zwei Wochen oben. Werden uns ja 
vermutlich noch vorher bei mir sehen und einiges Richtung
"Bärenjagd" unternehmen.

Gruß
auch an Inge

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ jBreithardt

Jürgen, das mit der bärenjagd wird immer verrückter, was hast du da blos angerichtet - fast jeder der mich besucht, zieht aus der tasche diese dinger, ich schwimme förmlich in bären, dabei möchte ich lieber in wein schwimmen.
Bin vorher in deutschland - melde mich dann


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ jBreithardt
> 
> Jürgen, das mit der bärenjagd wird immer verrückter, was hast du da blos angerichtet - fast jeder der mich besucht, zieht aus der tasche diese dinger, ich schwimme förmlich in bären, dabei möchte ich lieber in wein schwimmen.
> Bin vorher in deutschland - melde mich dann


 


Otto,

ich bekenne mich schuldig.:c:c:c
Hoffentlich wird die zu erwartende Strafe von dir
nicht zu hart ausfallen.|splat2:


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## blue1887 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



blue1887 schrieb:


> @Thorsten/blue1887: Wir haben bei Danwest nach Häusern geschaut, vielleicht findet Ihr da noch was?
> 
> Wir buchen immer bei Esmarch,man brauch keine Kaution dort bezahlen,war bisher immer sehr zufrieden mit den Häusern,wenn wir fahren denn sowieso sehr kurzfristig,ob zu zweit oder viert,muss sich noch zeigen#c,mal schauen wo denn noch was frei ist.
> Grüsse Thorsten


 moin, haben jetzt ab 2.5 09 ne Woche in Houvig gebucht,Haus 150 zum Strand,allerbest,kann los gehen:m,


----------



## Costas (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Sind hier die Beiträge der letzten 10 Tagen verschwunden oder habe ich das nur so geträumt |kopfkrat


----------



## crazyFish (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> Sind hier die Beiträge der letzten 10 Tagen verschwunden oder habe ich das nur so geträumt |kopfkrat



Kann es sein, dass du den 2008 & 2009er Thread durcheinanderbringst? Weil im 08 gabs letzens nochmal Bewegung.


----------



## LAC (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ crazyFish

nein, nein, die postings sind nicht verschwunden hier ist momentan der winterschlaf und im 2008er ist die lesewoche eingetreten - aber es wird sich ändern, wenn der saft ins
ästchen steigt - dann ist hier die hölle los.
Ich habe soweit alles neue im kopf gespeichert, nun laufe ich nur noch zwei wochen durch die geschäfte und schaue wo der ein oder andere ein schnäppchen schlagen kann - dann kanns losgehen.

Das neuste vom wetter: wir haben in der nacht etwa minus 4 Grad und am tage + 4. Die Sonne steht voll am firmament und der boden ist mit schnee bedeckt - traumhaftes wetter.

Alte tatsachen: Ein kleines filmchen zum entspannen, damit der angler nicht so unter spannung steht. 

http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/mediath...0636&mode=play


----------



## börnie (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

moin moin,

gestern ist meine buchungsbestätigung gekommen. 
bin also ende juli wieder für 2 wochen in HS. auf aal, makrele und horni....fein !
meine dänische jahres-angelkarte vom letzten jahr : muss ich die neu beantragen oder kann man die karte einfach verlängern ?

danke !

gruss
börnie


----------



## LAC (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



börnie schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> gestern ist meine buchungsbestätigung gekommen.
> bin also ende juli wieder für 2 wochen in HS. auf aal, makrele und horni....fein !
> ...


 
@ Börnie
und ich dachet du würdest nicht mehr kommen - freute mich schon auf den platz :m
Der jahresschein gilt vom ausstellungsdatum  für ein jahr, sollte dei zeit abgelaufen sein, musst du einen neuen kaufen, verlängern kenne ich nicht - ist aber der gleiche zeitaufwand.
Juli ist eine gute zeit für warme tage :q aber auch für fisch:vik:wäre schön, wenn die makrelen kommen würden.
gruss otto


----------



## börnie (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin Otto !


Och doooooch, dass hat mir in HS ganz gut gefallen. Nette Leute und flinke Fische - was will man mehr ?!
Du hast Recht : Hoffentlich sind die Makrelen dann auch wieder da !
Ich bin nämlich quasi im Mini-Thun-Fan-Club.|supergri

Danke für die Infos ! Dann hole ich mir am besten´ne neue Karte.

Bis bald

Gruß
Udo


----------



## LAC (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich bin nämlich quasi im Mini-Thun-Fan-Club.|supergri


Udo, das gefällt mir, dieser Mini-Thun-Fan-Club denn er ist besser als wenn du im big thunfisch club von kopenhagen bist, die den roten thun in der nordsee nachgestellt und auch gefangen haben  - sie sind jetzt arbeitslos und träumen von den alten tagen. 
Ich schätze ja hvide sande sehr, wenn ich den hornhecht sehe, da zähle ich hs zu den besten plätzen in europa, auch für heringe ist er gut, jedoch für diese mini thunfische nicht gerade der beste - aber wo kann man sonst welche von land fangen, es sind nur wenige plätze in dänemark. Problem ist das wetter und ich bin im letzten jahr mehrmals an der mole gewesen, wo das wetter mir einen strich du die rechnung gemacht hat und ich am verzweifeln war, mit meinem freund jürgen auch ein bordie im ab und ein guter angler, haben wir es versucht - wir haben abgebrochen, ausserdem war es ein kirmesplatz.  Oft mache ich mir gedanken darüber, denn wenn ich einige jahre zurück schaue, da habe ich dort reichlich gefangen, auch wenn das wetter mal nicht so stimmte. Meine frau hat einen kleinen grill mitgenommen und wir haben am leuchtfeuer immer zwei makrelen gegrillt. Das verrückte ist, die letzten zwei jahre sage ich schon, wenn ich losziehe, nimm zwei schnitzel mit, für den fall, das nichts läuft. Ich fange sie mit naturköder und es liegt nicht an meiner technik - ich arbeite mit dünnem material und habe sie weit draussen gesucht sowie im nahen bereich - nichts - dann sagt man automatisch es liegt am wetter, es kann aber auch andere gründe haben, dass die berufsfischer sie uns vor der nase wegfangen, 1 millionen tonnen werden jährlich gefangen und sie sind leicht zu fangen, da sie in großen schwärmen auftreten. Nach wissenschftlichen untersuchungen ist der bestand um etwa 13 % zurück gegangen - warten wir es ab, jedenfalls mache ich in dieses jahr den letzten versuch und wede mal etwas verstärkt auf makrele gehen auch bis in die abendstunden und wenn dann nichts mehr läuft, dann werde ich den langen weg bis zur mole nicht mehr antreten. Ich hoffe ja es fluppt, das wünsche ich dir auch.
Gruss Otto


----------



## Tim1983 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hey Otto,
bist ja noch gar nicht in Barcelona, was für eine Freude :m. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so, dass Du bis nächste Woche Freitag vor Ort bist, denn diesen Freitag gehts los, endlich wieder nach Dänemark!!!!! Leider haben wir uns nicht den typischen Heringsmonat ausgesucht, aber wir haben es bis April/Mai nicht ausgehalten, bzw. Lena konnte mit dem Urlaub und ihrer Überraschung nicht mehr zurückhalten. Lena und ich melden uns bei Dir sobald wir die dänischen Angelscheine gekauft haben, dann rufen wir Dich an und hoffen das Du mit uns die Hotspots für Fjord & Co. abfischt #6. Hvide Sande ist ja leider zu dieser Zeit nicht viel zumachen. 
So dann hoffen wir wie gesagt, dass Du ab Freitag hoffentlich präsent bist, und das nicht alles zugefroren ist :vik:.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## LAC (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Tim1983
noch bin ich da, es hat sich alles etwas verschoben - jedoch sucht meine frau verzweifelt einen flug  - ruf einfach an, wenn ich da bin und zeit habe - geht es.
Gruss


----------



## börnie (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto !


da gebe ich dir in allem 100% Recht....

Ich war ja letzten Sommer das erste mal in HS. 
Für Hornhechte habe ich bisher kein besseres Gewässer erlebt. Ich habe die Silber-Säbel schon vor 30 Jahren in Nordsee, Adria und sonst wo gejagt. Aber so gut wie in HS war es nirgendwo !
Besonders an der Schleuse. Wobei ich glaube, dass im Meer größere zu fangen sind. Dort machen sie auch etwas mehr "Arbeit", aber das ist ja gerade der Reiz an der Sache.

Wegen der Makrelen hatte ich völlig falsche Vorstellungen als ich nach HS gefahren bin. In den Prospekten stand etwas von vollen Eimern und einem regelrechten Makrelen-Volksfest.
Na ja, dass mit dem Volksfest stimmt - aber das einem die Mini-Thune rudelweise in den Eimer springen, dass traf trotz bestem Wetter nicht zu. Man muss sich die Makrelen erkämpfen. Stück für Stück. Mit viel Ausdauer. 
Und genau das macht am meisten Spaß.
Das fängt schon mit dem völlig überraschenden und sehr harten Biss an und geht dann mit einem nahezu spektakulären Drill weiter. Mit dem leichten Zeugs muss man sich jeden Fisch verdienen. Das ist die Angelei, die mir Spaß macht. Es geht mir nicht darum, 3-4..6...Markelen am System gleichzeitig mit einem Besenstil aus dem Wasser zu reißen. Wenn es mir nur um die Beute gehen würde, dann würde ich mir diese Fische wahrscheinlich für ein paar Euros auf einer der Auktionen kaufen.
Na ja, ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit. 
Schön warm muss es sein und wenn der Wind dann noch für ein Paar Tage aus Osten kommt, sollte das mit den Makrelen klappen.

Stimmt, die Lauferei zu der langen Mohle ist schon relativ ätzend. Besonders bei 30° und wenn man schon einige Stunden auf den Steinen rungekrabbelt ist...
Das ist noch echter "Angelsport"...:q

Viele Grüße
Udo


----------



## LAC (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ börnie
Udo, richtige einstellung, so macht die angelei laune, denn die makrele ist ein kämpfer. Wenn du vier stück ziehst mit paternostser, dann verlierst du noch zwei auf den steinen, weil du gar nicht so viele hände hast und vom drill ist keine rede.
In den prospekten steht viel, papier ist geduldig und im infomaterial (DIN A 5), werden auch die hot spots in form von fischarten abgebildet. 
Damit man sie nicht übersieht, haben sie eine größe von 2 km. Jedenfalls sieht es gut aus und regt an aktiv zu werden.
So wie du habe ich die honhechte auch überall in europa gefangen, jedoch HS ist der der hit. Im meer wirst du nicht diese chance haben, dennn dass sie in hs in solchen stückzahlen vorkommen hat etwas mit der schmalen verbindung (nordsee/fjord) sowie mir der schleuse zu tun. Es ist förmlich ein sammelplatz. Große hornhechte bis 1 m fängst du wenn gerade die saison beginnt, im mai rum - ab juli werden sie immer kleiner und ab mitte august fressen nur noch die jungen hornhechte dir den fisch vom haken, hier und da landest du noch etwas größere.
Ich wünsche dir viel glück, vielleicht treffen wir uns, ich bin ja auch oft da. Siehst du einen um die mole schwimmen, der am schnorcheln ist, dann bin ich es. Pflücke mir miesmuscheln und fülle meine gerätekiste für die angelei auf  man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
Gruss Otto


----------



## Quappenjäger (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Börnie
> und ich dachet du würdest nicht mehr kommen - freute mich schon auf den platz :m
> Der jahresschein gilt vom ausstellungsdatum für ein jahr, sollte dei zeit abgelaufen sein, musst du einen neuen kaufen, verlängern kenne ich nicht - ist aber der gleiche zeitaufwand.
> Juli ist eine gute zeit für warme tage :q aber auch für fisch:vik:wäre schön, wenn die makrelen kommen würden.
> gruss otto


 
@ oddo wir kommen auch noch ( djörni und die olle quappe ) !! und wenn wir am strad pennen müssen !!


----------



## börnie (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

danke für die tips otto !#6

ich werde auf dich achten, wenn du um die mole schnorchelst (keine sorge - ich benutze widerhakenlose schonhaken:q).


einen meter-hornie habe ich noch nie gefangen. um die 80cm oder etwas drüber waren zwar schon mal dabei...aber so einen richtig großen ?! der muss eine unglaubliche power haben !

klasse statt masse - da sind wir einer meinung !


----------



## LAC (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Quappenjäger
unvorstellbar - nicht am strand pennen - fege für euch ein eckchen frei*lach
Guss Otto


----------



## Quappenjäger (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

na gut gebe mich geschlagen dein kanu was auf dem rasen liegt reicht auch :m


----------



## Quappenjäger (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

dann musst du aber auch ne wurst von uns essen |kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hausgemacht, gerne -  aber nicht die, die neben dem kanu liegt und in der morgensonne noch am dampfen ist


----------



## -TroutHunter- (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin moin,
hab nochma ne kleine Frage zwischendurch!
Ich fahre ja Anfang Juli nach Klegod nähe Hvide Sande.
Besteht dort die Möglichkeit den Meeräschen nachzustellen?

Fg TroutHunter


----------



## LAC (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



-TroutHunter- schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> hab nochma ne kleine Frage zwischendurch!
> Ich fahre ja Anfang Juli nach Klegod nähe Hvide Sande.
> Besteht dort die Möglichkeit den Meeräschen nachzustellen?
> ...


 
@TroutHunter
die möglichkeit besteht, da in HS an der großen mole, die ins meer geht sowie im bereich der schleuse an den steinschüttungen die meeräschen vorkommen. Ich habe sie dort schon vom ufer aus beobachten können.
Wie es mit dem fang aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen, es wurden schon einige gefangen, so wurde mir berichtet. Ich habe nur einen gesehen, der vier stück an der mole rausgeholt hat, nicht mit der angel, sondern mit der harpune, da er einmal um die mole geschnorchelt ist und sie dabei geschossen hat. Ich dachte es wäre ein schnorchler jedoch verstand ich die welt nicht mehr, als er aus dem wasser kam mit den meeräschen - es war ein ausländer, der sich mit den gesetzen nicht auskannte.
Nun habe ich sicherlich schon hunderte von meeräschen gelandet, jedoch nicht in hvide sande und ich stehe mit diesen tieren dort förmlich auf kriegsfuß, da ich schon alles gemacht habe um sie am haken zu bekommen - es hat nicht geklappt, da ich sie mit den methoden, wie ich sie im mittelmeer oder im atlantik gefangen habe - in HS nicht am haken bekommen habe. Vielleicht schaffen es andere angler, ich jedenfalls habe es nicht geschaft mit den methoden. 

Die angelei war sehr spannend und hat mir auch gefallen, da ich sie dabei beobachten konnte, jedoch auch verzweifelt, denn sie haben es nicht beachtet, was ich ihnen vors maul gesetzt habe. 
Ich werde jedoch einen neuen start versuchen, das steht fest.
Gruß


----------



## -TroutHunter- (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @TroutHunter
> die möglichkeit besteht, da in HS an der großen mole, die ins meer geht sowie im bereich der schleuse an den steinschüttungen die meeräschen vorkommen. Ich habe sie dort schon vom ufer aus beobachten können.
> Wie es mit dem fang aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen, es wurden schon einige gefangen, so wurde mir berichtet. Ich habe nur einen gesehen, der vier stück an der mole rausgeholt hat, nicht mit der angel, sondern mit der harpune, da er einmal um die mole geschnorchelt ist und sie dabei geschossen hat. Ich dachte es wäre ein schnorchler jedoch verstand ich die welt nicht mehr, als er aus dem wasser kam mit den meeräschen - es war ein ausländer, der sich mit den gesetzen nicht auskannte.
> Nun habe ich sicherlich schon hunderte von meeräschen gelandet, jedoch nicht in hvide sande und ich stehe mit diesen tieren dort förmlich auf kriegsfuß, da ich schon alles gemacht habe um sie am haken zu bekommen - es hat nicht geklappt, da ich sie mit den methoden, wie ich sie im mittelmeer oder im atlantik gefangen habe - in HS nicht am haken bekommen habe. Vielleicht schaffen es andere angler, ich jedenfalls habe es nicht geschaft mit den methoden.
> ...




@ Lydum Art Center.
Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. :m
Gut denn weiss ich bescheid wo ich sie mal suchen werde, und mal sehn wie es läuft mit den Biestern!  
Zum Harpunenfischen:  ist das nicht in DK verboten?  weil mein Arbeitskollge geht regelmäßig auf Fühnen mit der Harpune ins Wasser!    

Gruss TH #h


----------



## LAC (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



-TroutHunter- schrieb:


> @ Lydum Art Center.
> Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. :m
> Gut denn weiss ich bescheid wo ich sie mal suchen werde, und mal sehn wie es läuft mit den Biestern!
> Zum Harpunenfischen: ist das nicht in DK verboten? weil mein Arbeitskollge geht regelmäßig auf Fühnen mit der Harpune ins Wasser!
> ...


 
@TroutHunter
Ich kann es dir nicht sagen, ob das harpunieren verboten ist, jedenfalls ist es nicht die feine art - in einigen ländern ist es verboten und wir hart bestraft. Jedoch hatte dieser froschmann mehr erfolg als die angler in hs.


----------



## börnie (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

moin moin,


wenn ich diesen harpunen-mensch gesehen hätte, wie er vor unseren füßen die meeräschen anschießt, dann hätte ich ihm meinen blinker....*krracks*...natürlich ganz aus versehen...."oh, ich habe sie garnicht gesehen"...."na ja, mindesmaß haben sie ja auch schon "....boing !...:q
finde ich mist sowas.

die meeräschen in HS sind extrem schlaue biester. letzten sommer schwabberten wirklich große exemplare direkt an den steinen der mole entlang. alle haben sie gesehen und ihnen irgendetwas vor die nase gehalten. ohne erfolg....
die haben, genau wie otto es beschrieben hat, den köder nichtmal angeguckt....
egal.
sie waren sehr schön anzusehen und auch das macht manchmal freude...


----------



## LAC (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@börnie

börnie, du willst aber auch alles fangen, selbst die taucher :q
der drill des tages wäre es.

Schöne bilder hast du gemacht, will die meeräsche bald sehen - diese hunde sind doch ganz schön schlau.
Gruss Otto


----------



## -TroutHunter- (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



börnie schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> 
> wenn ich diesen harpunen-mensch gesehen hätte, wie er vor unseren füßen die meeräschen anschießt, dann hätte ich ihm meinen blinker....*krracks*...natürlich ganz aus versehen...."oh, ich habe sie garnicht gesehen"...."na ja, mindesmaß haben sie ja auch schon "....boing !...:q
> ...




Naja gut, da kann ich nur zu stimmen! Den Schnorchler würde ich wahrscheinlich auch vorher nicht sehen, erst wenn er bei mir an der Rute hängt!   " Ohhh das tut mir leid, hab sie nicht gesehn" :q.
Naja ich werde auf jedenfall mal versuchen einen von den "ignoranten" Meeräschen zu überlisten!  Ma sehn wie es klappt!   Wenn nicht denn werde ich sie eben nur beim fressen beobachten,:g ist auch ganz interessant!

Gruss TH |wavey:


----------



## börnie (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

jau, mach das ! 
du bist ja direkt vor mir in HS. 
natürlich erwarte ich von dir, dass du dich ausschließlich um die meeräschen kümmerst. |supergri
tips und tricks dann später bitte zu mir.... |supergri


----------



## -TroutHunter- (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



börnie schrieb:


> jau, mach das !
> du bist ja direkt vor mir in HS.
> natürlich erwarte ich von dir, dass du dich ausschließlich um die meeräschen kümmerst. |supergri
> tips und tricks dann später bitte zu mir.... |supergri




@börni.
Hehe natürlich werde ich den Meeräschen nachstellen! ( Aber nicht immer, will ja auch ein paar Hornis auf die Schuppen legen!:q) 
Tips und Tricks wie ich es versucht hab und hoffentlich auch schaffe werde ich dir denn alles berichten! #6

Bis dahin erstmal Petri an unseren heimischen Gewässern.

Gruss Alex


----------



## Toarm (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu im Forum und sage jetzt mal so hallo!!!|wavey:

Ich fahre am 14.03. nach Hvide Sande (bzw. Hegnet).
Wir werden ein Kanu dabei haben.
Kann jemand ein paar Tips geben, wo man ein paar nette Barsche oder Hechte an den Haken bekommt?
Außerdem wollen wir dann auch mal nach Hvide Sande..was läuft denn da so um die Zeit?
Weiß jemand was dazu??

Gruß Torben


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Toarm schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin neu im Forum und sage jetzt mal so hallo!!!|wavey:
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Torben,

herzlich willkommen bei uns.#h
Mit deiner Frage nach Hvide Sande bist du hier bestens
aufgehoben.Boardie *"Lydum Art Center" *wohnt vor Ort
und wird sich bei Bedarf hilfreich erweisen.
Evtl kennst du die Suchfunktion noch nicht.Gib mal dein
Urlaubsziel dort ein,und du wirst bis zum Urlaub genug zum lesen haben.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Toarm schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin neu im Forum und sage jetzt mal so hallo!!!|wavey:
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Torben, 
dein eMail übers anglerboard  habe ich beantwortet. Habe noch etwas vergessen. Nördlich von den Ese Häusern am Anfang des Ringköbingfjordes d.h. etwa 10 m von der Schilfkante am rechten Steg (nicht wo das Boot liegt) verläuft am östliche Schilfrand (zum Land hin) die alte Fahrrinne, diese ist etwa 3,5 m tief - dort kannst du mit dem Kanu gut auf Barsch gehen - Tauwurm ist angesegt. Eine gute Stelle ist etwa 100 m nördlich vom Steg. Kannst auch mit dem Heringspaternoster sie überlisten - jedoch etwas grössere - nicht nur goldhaken.
Damit kannst Du gezielter und weiter werfen und förmlich den Barschschwarm suchen. Anker ist auch angebracht.
Gruss


----------



## Toarm (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Na dann erstmal vielen Dank für die Infos..habe bestimmt noch ein paar fragen, aber dann melde ich mich nochmal...

LG  Torben


----------



## dorschhunter9 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ist scchon hering da?


----------



## Michael_05er (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi zusammen,
ich hatte ein paar Seiten vorher ja schon mal geschrieben (ging um die Verkehrsdichte...), Danke nochmal für die Antworten. Wir haben mittlerweile gebucht, vom 20.06. bis 27.06. sind wir in Argab und ich freu mich schon wie bescheuert auf den Urlaub!

Das Thema "Spinnfischen am Eingang des Ringköbingfjordes" interessiert mich auch. Hatte mir auf Google Maps mal die Gegend um Bjaerregard angeschaut und festgestellt, dass da auch eine Art Rinne verläuf, die man vom Westufer aus erreichen könnte. Kann man denn in der Gegend auch vom Ufer aus fischen? Oder ist da so viel Schilf, dass man nirgendwo ans Wasser kommt?

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ dorschhunter9
es ist noch ein bischen zu früh mit dem hering.

@ Michael_05
am westufer kannst du angeln, jedoch wie solch ein schilfgürtel ist, hier und da geht es besser, dort ist er nicht so breit und im wasser wo sich das schilf noch nicht ausbreiten konnte, ist es etwas tiefer und wo der schilfgürtel  breit ist, da ist es flach und man muss diesen saum überwinden. Man holt sich jedoch immer nasse socken, wenn man keine stiefel hat.
Angebracht ist eine wathose, wer diese nicht hat - kann auch angeln, jedoch muss er indianer spielen - das können oder tun einige nicht, da jeder eine andere vorstellung vom angelplatz hat. 
Im südlichen bereich sind auch stege, wo man einen liegestuhl aufklappen und sich zurücklegen kann - das ist ja besser, als nasse socken sich zu holen - da kommen auch fische vor und wenn nicht, dann jedenfalls wunderbar im traum - sollte man zwischendurch eingeschlafen sein. 
Ich habe schon welche am fjord gesehen, die waren ganz fortschrittlich und hatten ihren hochsitz mit, wo aber auch alles vorhanden war, nicht nur für die angelei.
Sie angelten aus dem wagen raus und sahen sich dabei noch ein fußballspiel an - nicht schlecht, denn sie wissen wie es läuft.
Jeder angler findet am fjord seinen platz - mach dir also keine gedanken darüber, wobei man ihn suchen muss. 

Die fische haben jedoch auch so ihre plätze, wo sie sich wohl fühlen - das macht die angelei so spannend


----------



## Michael_05er (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Danke, LAC. Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir noch eine Wathose zulegen. Mein Lieblings-Gerätehändler hat gerade eine im Angebot (4mm Neopren von DAM, also für den Anfang ganz OK denke ich), die werde ich mir wohl holen. Dann kann ich ja mal Storch im Salat spielen. Hoffe, ich ende nicht wie Laokoon im ollen Troja von Wasserpflanzen umschlungen  Watangeln wollte ich schon gerne mal probieren, nur will ich nicht wie ein Wildschwein den Schilfgürtel plattwalzen. Bin doch etwas vorsichtiger was den Umgang mit der Natur umgeht. Aber so wie Du das schilderst, finde ich da ja schon ein paar Einstiegsstellen.

Wie steht es denn Ende Juni mit Spinnangeln im Meer vom Strand aus? Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, ab und an mal für eine paar Würfe an den Strand zu hüpfen. Bin halt der einzige Angler unserer Urlaubergruppe. Hab ich da bei Argab auch noch Chancen auf Hornis oder Wolfsbarsche, oder geht das nur von Hvide Sande direkt? Habe gelesen, dass Du vor Watangeln am Strand gewarnt hast wegen Strömung. Ist das echt so schlimm? Ich dachte, man könnte da durchaus auch mal schwimmen gehen...

Grüße,
Michael

P.S.: Sorry, falls ich ähnliche Fragen stelle wie x andere auch schon. Wenn man so eine Woche Urlaub vor sich hat, platzt man vor Vorfreude und hat andererseits die Befürchtung, dass man nach seiner Rückkehr merkt, dass man die wichtigste Frage nicht gestellt hat und keine Ahnung hat, ob man da jemals wieder hin fährt.


----------



## tucks (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Danke, LAC. Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir noch eine Wathose zulegen. Mein Lieblings-Gerätehändler hat gerade eine im Angebot (4mm Neopren von DAM, also für den Anfang ganz OK denke ich), die werde ich mir wohl holen. Dann kann ich ja mal Storch im Salat spielen. Hoffe, ich ende nicht wie Laokoon im ollen Troja von Wasserpflanzen umschlungen  Watangeln wollte ich schon gerne mal probieren, nur will ich nicht wie ein Wildschwein den Schilfgürtel plattwalzen. Bin doch etwas vorsichtiger was den Umgang mit der Natur umgeht. Aber so wie Du das schilderst, finde ich da ja schon ein paar Einstiegsstellen.


 
Nur nicht erschrecken, im südlichen Teil des Fjords hat man noch das Vergnügen die eine oder andere Ringelnatter zu beobachten. Wenn du sie aus Versehen aus ihrem Versteck aufscheuchst können die einen ganz schön erschrecken... aber keine Angst - die tut nix ;-)



> Wie steht es denn Ende Juni mit Spinnangeln im Meer vom Strand aus? Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, ab und an mal für eine paar Würfe an den Strand zu hüpfen. Bin halt der einzige Angler unserer Urlaubergruppe. Hab ich da bei Argab auch noch Chancen auf Hornis oder Wolfsbarsche, oder geht das nur von Hvide Sande direkt? Habe gelesen, dass Du vor Watangeln am Strand gewarnt hast wegen Strömung. Ist das echt so schlimm? Ich dachte, man könnte da durchaus auch mal schwimmen gehen...


 
Hornis vom Strand / aus der Brandung geht auf jeden Fall, auch wenn man natürlich in Hvide Sande deutlich mehr fängt (es sammelt sich halt alles an Fisch an der Schleuse zum Fjord). Wolfbarsche hab ich noch nie im Holmsland Klit gefangen, was natürlich nicht heist dass es die dort nicht gibt.
Meine persönliche Meinung zum Watangeln am Strand: Ich kenne nur die Strände im Bereich Bjerregard. Und auch wenn sich jedes Jahr die Verhältnisse ändern ist es normalerweise gefahrlos möglich bis zur ersten Sandbank zu schwimmen und auch zu waten. Vorsicht ist nur geboten an den Stellen, an denen die Sandbänke unterbrochen sind und die Strömung oftmals ablandig geht (gut zu erkennen an den Unterbrechungen der Brandung). Die meisten Schwimmer und Angler die dort ums Leben kamen sind über die erste Sandbank hinaus. Aber Otto kennt natürlich diese Küste viel besser und kann vielleicht noch mehr dazu schreiben.

Gruß,

Florian


----------



## -TroutHunter- (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Tucks
Hi Florian,
meinst du das Ende Juni wenn die Hornis da sind, das evtl. auch Markrelen da sein könnten?

Gruss TH#h


----------



## Quappenjäger (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Da sollten Makrelen vor Ort sein! Ich glaube es wird aber schwierig sie zwischen den ganzen Hornis raus zu picken!


----------



## tucks (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich denke auch, die ersten Makrelen sollten auf jeden Fall schon da sein. Obwohl es Juli/August noch mehr werden, dann sind auch nichtmehr so viele Hornhechte dazwischen *g*


----------



## -TroutHunter- (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Tucks,Quappenjäger.

Danke für eure Beiträge!#6 Jetzt weiss ich bescheid, und werde es auch mal versuchen ein paar zwischen den Hornis herauspicken zu können!

Gruss TH


----------



## Quappenjäger (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

und nicht vergessen den erfolg zu posten!!


----------



## blue1887 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

moin,bin ja Anfang Mai ne Woche in Houvig,bei Google Earth schaut das Wasser aber ziemlich flach aus am Strand,war dort schon jemand auf Platte angeln am Strand,bin sonst immer in Aargab gewesen,danke.
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## Quappenjäger (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

wo sand ist sind eigendlich immer platte! aber ob sie verwertbar sind #c! is mal so mal so !!


----------



## börnie (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



ems-zander schrieb:


> Hej
> hätte gerne infos ob ich in HV mein boot slippen kann
> mange tak
> helmut



in dem kleinen hafen in HS (fjordseitig) habe ich eine slippstelle gesehen. 
gruss
börnie


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



ems-zander schrieb:


> Hej
> danke für die schnelle antwort würde gerne mein boot auf der see seite slippen
> gruss
> helmut


 

Im Fischereihafen(Gammelfischerei)war es zumindest letztes
Jahr noch möglich.Aber um sicher zu gehen,würde ich an deiner Stelle mal im Turistenbüro oder im Sandorm-Kiosk
anrufen.Die haben immer die aktuellsten Infos.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@börnie

Udo, ich erwarte es aber auch von dir, gute informtionen zu posten, wie man die meeräschen am haken bekommt, dann kann ich zwei möglichkeiten anwenden - ich hoffe ja, dass ich dann posten kann, wie sie schmecken.|supergri
Gruss Otto

-----------------

Wie steht es denn Ende Juni mit Spinnangeln im Meer vom Strand aus? Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, ab und an mal für eine paar Würfe an den Strand zu hüpfen. Bin halt der einzige Angler unserer Urlaubergruppe. Hab ich da bei Argab auch noch Chancen auf Hornis oder Wolfsbarsche, oder geht das nur von Hvide Sande direkt? Habe gelesen, dass Du vor Watangeln am Strand gewarnt hast wegen Strömung. Ist das echt so schlimm? Ich dachte, man könnte da durchaus auch mal schwimmen gehen...

Grüße,
Michael

@ Michael
Hornhechte fängst du besser in HS, wobei der wolfsbarsch besser in agrab im meer gefangen werden kann. 

Gewarnt habe ich, denn auf goggle earth kann man nicht erkennen, wie das gewässer ist. Es ist die nordsee und sie ist nicht vergleichbar mit der ostsee. Dieser küstenstrich zählt zu den gefährlichsten der welt. Die strömung geht von norden zum süden und wenn du schwimmen willst, dann geh nur bis zum bauchnabel ins wasser und schwimme nicht zum meer hinaus, sondern immer entlang der küste. Solltest du mal kein boden mehr unter den füßen haben - dann kommt diese freifahrt, wo ich vor warne und nicht jeder übersteht.

Bei wellen, wirst du hoch gehoben gleichzeitig aber auch durch die unterströmung ins meer gezogen und wenn du bis zum hals im wasser stehst, dann kommt eine welle hebt dich hoch und du denkst, wenn sie vorbei ist, bekommst du erneut grundberührung - das ist falsch. Das wars dann - ein hunschrauber wird dich zwar suchen um dich zu finden muss man jedoch u-boote einsetzen.
Lese dir die tafeln am starnd genau durch, wie du dich verhalten musst wenn dieses passiert, als angler mit wathose besteht keine chance, als schwimmer besteht noch eine kleine chance.

Sollte es passieren als schwimmer, dann sollte man nicht die nerven verlieren und zappelig werden, sondern in südlicher richtung schwimmen und dabei gleichzeitig zum strand hin und auf seine atemtechnik aufpassen, denn wenn eine welle kommt und man etwas überrollt wird, sollte man nicht geleichzeitig luft holen - denn dann landet man bei den fischen.
Mehr ist das nicht - die meisten jedoch bekommen panik, machen den mund auf und brüllen - was keiner hört -schwimmen gegen die strömung, weil sie abgetrieben werden und schaufeln sich somit selbst ihr grab - das fängt aber schon an, dass sie zuweit sich ins wasser wagen - davor warne ich.
Und wenn einige sich nach meinen worten gerichtet haben, dann habe ich schon manchen das leben gerettet. 
Denn die zahlen, die hier ertrinken sprechen eine deutliche sprache. 

Gruss Otto


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi Otto,
danke für die ausführliche Antwort und die Warnung. Ich nehme die Nordsee durchaus ernst. Bin mal in Helgoland beim baden im hüfttiefen Wasser von einer Welle umgeworfen und mitgespült worden. Richtung Strand wohlgemerkt, ich konnte mich irgendwann auch wieder aufrichten, aber die Momente dazwischen, als ich orientierungslos durchs Wasser gewirbelt wurde, habe ich so schnell nicht vergessen... Ich werde mir die Warntafeln durchlesen und den Strand auch erstmal bei Niedrigwasser anschauen, bevor ich ins Wasser gehe. Und weiter als Hüfttief wollte ich auch nicht rein, da bin ich vorsichtig.

Hvide Sande werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal aufsuchen, vor allem, wenn tatsächlich schon die ersten Makrelen da sein sollten. Aber da warte ich mal ab, was im Juni hier gepostet wird.

Wie sieht es beim Spinnfischen eigentlich mit Köderfarben aus? Da HS ja reich an Heringen ist, sollte blau oder grün in Kombination mit weiß oder silber gut gehen, oder? Ihr seht schon, ich werde hier noch einige Fragen stellen. So leicht werdet Ihr mich nicht los

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



tucks schrieb:


> Nur nicht erschrecken, im südlichen Teil des Fjords hat man noch das Vergnügen die eine oder andere Ringelnatter zu beobachten. Wenn du sie aus Versehen aus ihrem Versteck aufscheuchst können die einen ganz schön erschrecken... aber keine Angst - die tut nix ;-)
> Gruß,
> Florian


 
Florian, ich hoffe ja nicht, dass du die ringelnatter mit einer schwarzen kreuzotter verwechselt hast, denn die ringelnatter kommt sehr selten bei uns vor. Die kreuzotter jedoch kommt gerade in dieser südlichen region vom fjord sehr oft vor, ihre färbung ist unterschiedlich, von ganz schwarz - wo man das zickzackband nicht erkennt bis hin zu rotbraun, wo man es deutlich sieht. Sie greift zwar nicht den menschen an, sie flüchtet jedoch ist ihr gift sehr stark. Zum glück reicht die menge nicht aus um einen gesunden menschen zu töten. Wobei des öfteren kreuzotterbisse gemeldet werden -gerade bei hunden - habe jetzt noch ein bericht gelesen wo ein hund schwer zu kämpfen hatte. 
Hier mal zwei links: kreuzotterbiss und u.a. gifttiere dänemarks
http://www.razyboard.com/system/morethread-kreuzotter-airedalekft-557413-1557291-0.html
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/wissenschaft/schlangen.html

Florian, betreffend des wolfbarsches, ist gerade der südliche bereich von hvides sande bestens geeignet, er wird dort des öfteren gelandet.
Gruss Otto  


@ Ems Zander
Hej
danke für die schnelle antwort würde gerne mein boot auf der see seite slippen
gruss
helmut 

Helmut, ich würde es auch gerne, jedoch slippe es auf der fjordseite und fahre bei ruhiger see raus aufs meer. Im fjord kannst du immer fahren. Auf der seeseite kann es passieren, wenn das wetter nicht mitspielt, dass du nur rundfahrten im hafen machen kannst.
Gruss Otto

@ Michael_05er
Deine frage.....
Wie sieht es beim Spinnfischen eigentlich mit Köderfarben aus? Da HS ja reich an Heringen ist, sollte blau oder grün in Kombination mit weiß oder silber gut gehen, oder? Ihr seht schon, ich werde hier noch einige Fragen stellen. So leicht werdet Ihr mich nicht los

Ich mache mir gedanken, was du beim spinnfischen angeln willst in hvide sande, hornhecht, makrele, hering, oder größere mefo, lachs bzw. wolfsbarsch oder im fjord hecht und barsch. Kennst du noch andere fischarten?
Du sollst uns erhalten bleiben - ich möchte dich nicht verlieren - komm rüber mit den antworten, ich will es wissen, was du angeln willst mit der spinnrute.
Gruss Otto


----------



## heinzi (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo otto,
ab wann sind denn die heringe in hs? ich werde so mitte mai in hs oder umgebung aufschlagen. lohnt es sich eine angeln mit zunehmen? wo lohnt es sich denn in hs zu angeln ?
gruß
heinz


----------



## LAC (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ heinz, im mai sind die heringe da und der hornhecht - es lohnt sich die angel mitzunehemen.
Kannst sie überall zwischen meer und fjord in hvide sande landen.
Gruss Otto


----------



## Michael_05er (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi Otto,
danke für den Tipp mit der Kreuzotter. Wir haben in unserer Urlaubergruppe zwei oder vielleicht sogar drei Hunde dabei, da sollten wir das mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Gibt es da "Notfallnummern" für den Fall eines Bisses? Hier bei uns ist die Kreuzotter so selten, dass wir da gar nicht dran gedacht hätten.



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Ich mache mir gedanken, was du beim spinnfischen angeln willst in hvide sande, hornhecht, makrele, hering, oder größere mefo, lachs bzw. wolfsbarsch oder im fjord hecht und barsch. Kennst du noch andere fischarten?


Am liebsten alle auf einmal :q

Nein, im Ernst: Ich will auf jeden Fall (mindestens) ein Mal im Fjord mit der Wathose auf Hecht und Barsch angeln. Dafür habe ich mir die Ecke bei Bjaerregard ausgeguckt. Als Köder habe ich einige Popper und werde mir noch ein paar flach laufende Wobbler besorgen. Ich würde schlanke Modelle um die 10 cm nehmen, vielleich auch ein, zwei kleinere. Ich hatte an natürliche Farben gedacht, was helles und was in braun/grün.

Meistens werde ich bei Argab am Strand angeln, wenn es das Wetter zulässt auch mit Wathose. Ich fände es toll, wenn ich dabei einen Wolfsbarsch erwischen könnte. Wir sind keine Freunde von grätenreichen Fischen (mir musste mal ein Arzt mit einer 20cm-Pinzette eine aus dem Hals ziehen...), daher würde ich Hornis eher aus sportlichen denn aus kulinarischen Gründen fangen. Ich hätte also nichts gegen den ein oder anderen Mini-Marlin einzuwenden, muss aber nicht auf möglichst viele Hornhechte abzielen.

Den Molen bei Hvide Sande werde ich natürlich mal einen Besuch abstatten. Sollte es Meldungen über Makrelenfänge geben, werde ich da auch mal mein Glück versuchen. Habe vor Jahren das letzte mal welche gefangen und sie als sehr lecker in Erinnerung behalten. Soweit ich gelesen habe, wäre es dafür am besten, sich von der Molenspitze als Weitwurf-Akrobat zu betätigen.

An eine Mefo oder gar einen Lachs wage ich kaum zu denken, das wäre natürlich ein Traum. Die Chancen dafür hätte ich jedoch nicht so hoch eingeschätzt. Ich lasse mich natürlich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen |supergri.

Du siehst, für einen einwöchigen Urlaub, der kein Angelurlaub sein soll, habe ich viel vor.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi Otto,
> danke für den Tipp mit der Kreuzotter. Wir haben in unserer Urlaubergruppe zwei oder vielleicht sogar drei Hunde dabei, da sollten wir das mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Gibt es da "Notfallnummern" für den Fall eines Bisses? Hier bei uns ist die Kreuzotter so selten, dass wir da gar nicht dran gedacht hätten.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Michael,#h

geräuchert schmecken die Hornis klasse.Kenne auch einige 
Leute,die sie wie Heringe braten und in Sud einlegen.Soll
auch sehr gut schmecken.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## heinzi (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ heinz, im mai sind die heringe da und der hornhecht - es lohnt sich die angel mitzunehemen.
> Kannst sie überall zwischen meer und fjord in hvide sande landen.
> Gruss Otto


@ otto, vielen dank für die info. ich hab zwar noch nie auf hornhechte geangelt, kann aber auch nicht so schwer sein. kann ich beides ( hering und horni ) an oder im bereich der schleuse in hs angeln oder sollte ich besser auf eine mole gehen? ich hab immer den eindruck, daß das meer einfach zu groß ist um dort vom ufer etwas zu fangen. :q


----------



## LAC (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,#h
> 
> geräuchert schmecken die Hornis klasse.Kenne auch einige
> Leute,die sie wie Heringe braten und in Sud einlegen.Soll
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen,
das ist nicht die feine art, dieses gute rezept im sud einlegen, hättest du mir auch mal sagen können, beim kaffee. Dieses jahr, werde ich es machen und du probierst zuerst - wie bei den pilzen.
Freue mich schon - wenn du kommst.
Gruss Otto


@ Michael_05er
Michael, betreffend der kreuzotterbisse, ist am anfang von nr. nebel eine tierarztklinik - dort kannst du deine hunde verarzten lassen - ein notarzt kommt nicht aus esbjerg. Rufe nicht an, fahre hin - sonst verlierst du zeit.
Bei den wobblern sind flachlaufende gut, bedenke große fische fressen große fische und 8 cm wobbler werden gerne genommen, von gleichgroßen hechten.
Gruss Otto


----------



## börnie (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @börnie
> 
> Udo, ich erwarte es aber auch von dir, gute informtionen zu posten, wie man die meeräschen am haken bekommt, dann kann ich zwei möglichkeiten anwenden - ich hoffe ja, dass ich dann posten kann, wie sie schmecken.|supergri
> Gruss Otto




...he he...
o.k., mein bester tip für die biester : du kennst doch diese runden stangen.
die sind meistens dunkelrot bis mittelbraun.
an einem ende hängt eine art faden. am anderen ende nicht.
du weißt was ich meine ?!



leider habt ihr bei euch immer sooooviel wind.
das erleichtert das anzünden der zündschnurr nicht unbedingt...|supergri|supergri


----------



## LAC (2. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Börnie
diese sehr langen farbigen stangen kenne ich, damit habe ich immer mit zu kämpfen - jetzt liegt meine jedoch gut in den händen, da sie zu neugierig war und meine autotür kennenlernen wollte, mehrmals hat sie schon den Versuch gestartet - jetzt hat sie es geschafft. . Das formt auch diese farbigen stangen
Ich versuchs mal damit, da sie ja am rande schwimmen.
Gruss Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> das ist nicht die feine art, dieses gute rezept im sud einlegen, hättest du mir auch mal sagen können, beim kaffee. Dieses jahr, *werde ich es machen und du probierst zuerst - wie bei den pilzen.*
> Freue mich schon - wenn du kommst.
> Gruss Otto
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

bitte sei gnädig,und gewähre mir die Kugel.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## saiblingsjäger (2. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,

wie sich das hier ließt bist Du Fachmann für DK! Kannst Du mir evtl auch ein paar Tipps fürs weiße Riff geben? Fahre dort im April hin und fische auf der Orca H. Reicht mir da eine 20er geflochtenen Schnur und sonst mein Ostseepilkgeschirr?

Freu mich über eine Antwort!
Petri
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## tucks (2. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Otto

Hmm.... dann könnte es sicher auch eine Kreuzotter gewesen sein. Da die so schnell geflohen ist und ich mich erschrocken hab, dass ich fast ausm Boot gefallen bin konnte ich sie nicht so gut erkennen. War halt ca. 1,5m lang und fast schwarz gefärbt. War für mich dann ne Ringelnatter weil die Kreuzottern hier in der Heide richtig Hell mit dunkler Zeichnung sind. Aber Angst muss man als Angler (ohne Hund, Katze, Meerschwein dabei) ja vor keiner von beiden haben.

Zu den Wolfbarschen find ich ja echt interessant. Noch ein Fisch mehr den wir Anfang Mai beangeln können. Wenn ich da zwischen Hering, Hornhecht, Plattfisch, Barsch und Hecht noch zukomme. Wenigstens wird man so nicht vom Forellenpuff in Versuchung geführt. Ein Glück das meine Freundin auch angelt, so wird das trotzdem ein Urlaub zu zweit .


----------



## LAC (2. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



saiblingsjäger schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> wie sich das hier ließt bist Du Fachmann für DK! Kannst Du mir evtl auch ein paar Tipps fürs weiße Riff geben? Fahre dort im April hin und fische auf der Orca H. Reicht mir da eine 20er geflochtenen Schnur und sonst mein Ostseepilkgeschirr?
> 
> ...


 
@ saiblingsjäger, 
mit dem fachmann, das sieht nur so aus. Einige glauben sogar ich bin ein experte, da ich ein bestimmtes wissen habe, z.b. was sich so alles unter wasser bewegt, schwerpunkt natürlich die fischfauna. Es ist nur ein beschränktes wissen, jedoch komme ich damit gut zurecht obwohl ich ständig noch lerne bzw. erfahrungen sammle.

Mit dem weissen riff habe ich mich noch nicht befasst und kann dir kaum etwas mitteilen. Meine angelreviere, wenn ich auf grossfische gehe, liegen woanders.
Dieses sogenannte "weise riff" ist ein fangplatz, der unter den anglern sehr bekannt ist, ebenso der "weisse stein" der auch angesteuert wird und nicht so weit entfernt liegt von der küste. Ich kenne diese fischründe nicht und so wie mir berichtet wurde, hat man diese stellen einfach einen namen verpasst. Sie sind nicht in fachkreisen bekannt, so wie die fischgründe "gelbes riff" und "norwegische rinne" im norden von Dänemark, die auf karten verzeichnet sind, die 50 jahre alt sind und mehr.
Jedenfalls hat diese revier, wo dieses sogenannte "weisse riff" sein soll, eine wassertiefe, wo sich auch größere dorsche aufhalten und er zählt (noch) in der südlichen nordsee von dänemark als bester angelplatz für dorsch. Jedoch ist er nicht vergleichbar mit den fangplätzen ( gelbe riff / norw. rinne) im norden von dänemark, denn dort kommen auch noch andere kapitale fischarten vor.

Jedenfalls ist dieser fangplatz, den du ansteuern willst nicht schlecht und ich habe angler von bord kommen sehen - bei der solea - die reichlich gelandet hatten und einige hatten nichts. Ein längeres gespräch - dieser fanggründe und fangquote - führte ich mit dem inh. des angelgeschäftes und er hat mir die fangstatistik vorgelegt, die sich sehen lassen konnte - ich war erstaunt. Nun findet man die dollsten postings hier im board über die schiffe sowie fangplätze. Das ist nun mal so, denn diese fahrten werden gerne von urlaubern angenommen, d.h. so wie hier im bord die unterschiedlichsten meldungen zu lesen sind, sind auf den fahrten auch die menschen, die eine angel in der hand haben. Da sind welche bei, die angeln das erste mal und einige nur im urlaub und andere befassen sich nur damit und ein anderer kennt seinen namen nicht mehr da der seegang ihn sprachlos gemacht hat und jeder anders verkraftet. Denn die fahten von hvide sande aus, sind sehr lang. Deshalb schwirren, so unterschiedliche postings vom laien bis zum profi hier im board rum.

Wer hochseeangeln beherrscht und den seegang verkraften kann, wird dort erfolg verbuchen, wenn die richtigen plätze, die ja der kapitän kennt und halt auch das wetter mitspielt.
Es sind also mehrere faktoren, die zusammen passsen müssen, jedoch alle versuchen ja ihr bestes zu geben - das sieht jedoch unterschiedlich aus.

Zur ausrüstung - ich würde mit einer 20iger geflochtenen angeln, denn dort kommen nur dorche vor und je dünner die schnur, je wenige druck bekommt die schnur, d.h. du benötigst nicht so schwere pilker und kannst sie auch besser führen bzw. anbieten. Nun liebe ich dünnes material - ein anderer angler halt nicht, da er glaubt es könnte ja ein grosser beissen. Für mich kommen dort dorsche vor jedoch keine grossfische, wie man sie im norden antreffen kann. Dein ostseepilkgeschirr reicht aus. Eventuell andere pilker, da ich die gegenbenheiten - tiefen, strömung usw. - nicht kenne, wo geangelt wird. In der südwestlichen nordsee hatte ich grosse erfolge am borkum riff mit einem pilker (silber), wo ich im kopf ein knicklicht eingeführt habe - man sah nur zwei glühende augen ( DAM hatte ihn mal). betreffend der farbwerte, - welche farbe der pilker haben sollte - damit die fische ihn auch noch wahrnehmen, hier ein Link (Bericht von mir aus dem AB magazin)

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/februar06_makrelenfang.htm 

Jedenfalls wünsche ich dir viel erfolg und kaum seegang. Berichte mal, wie es war, da würden sich reichlich boardies drüber freuen auch ich.



@tucks
die kreuzotter ist ja eine kleine bis mittelgroße schlange, nach meinen erfahrungen sollen zwar die größten aus den nordischen ländern kommen, jedoch 1,5, m wäre eine sensation, sie sind normal um die 70 cm können aber die ein meter länge überschreiten. Beim schwarzen fabkleid, kann man die beiden arten schlecht unterscheiden, wobei die ringelnatter zwei gelbe halbmonde hinter den augen hat, dieses hat nicht die kreuzotter. Ringelnattern liegen auch nur um ein meter, wobei ich als kind eine schlange in westfalen gesehen habe, die fast zwei meter war, ich konnte sie damals nicht bestimmen, ich sah nur eine schlange die mir beim fahrradfahren über den weg lief und ich eine vollbremsung gemacht habe, es muss eine gewesen sein oder es war eine andere art, die man ausgesetzt hatte. Jedenfalls habe ich solch ein lange schlange in deutschland und dänemark nie wieder gesehen. Nun war ich damals klein und sah die schlange vielleicht mit anderen augen - jedenfalls schwirrt sie bei mir noch durch den kopf.
Die grundfärbung der kreuzotter ist hier so unterschiedlich - ich habe sie schon von grau über braun bis rot gesehen - jedoch erkennt man da noch das zickzackband, bei den schwarzen die ich gesehen habe kaum noch oder gar nicht.

Ich glaube es war eine kreuzotter, da sie bei uns stark vertreten sind. Zur länge kann ich nur sagen, bedenke, im laufe der jahre, tritt bei den anglern eine verschiebung ein, wenn es um größenangaben geht |supergri ihre schätzungen sind immer so gut gemeint. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass du falsch geschätzt hast, wobei jedoch die länge von 1,5 m der hammer wäre, bei beiden schlangenarten.

Angst brauchst du nicht haben, sie erkennen dich und flüchten vorher, bevor du sie zu gesicht bekommst. Jedoch sehe ich im jahr - ohne dass ich sie suche - etwa 10 kreuzottern und keine ringelnatter am fjord.

Zum schluss noch eine kleine angelgeschicht: Im letzten jahr habe ich mich jedoch erschrocken, als ich zwei junge kaimänner am ufer liegen sah - sie sonnten sich. |supergri Ich hatte richtig angst, denn als ich im wasser durchs schilf lief, gab es ein klatsch im wasser bzw. schilf, es muss das muttertier von diesen kaimännern gewesen sein - ich bin geflüchten an land.
Ein angler hat mich dann belehrt, die zwei kleinen kaimänner waren eidechsen und im schilf soll es ein hecht gewesen sein. Da viel mir ein stein vom herzen und bin mit meiner wathose ganz tief ins wasser gegangen, damit ich den hecht bekomme - wäre bald abgesoffen, hätte nie gedacht, dass es auf einen schlag tiefer wird bei der alten fahrrinne. Der fjord kann also gefährlich sein und aus deutschland kommen viele urluber mit haustiere, 
unvorstellbar ist die zahl, der registrierten menschen, die kriechtiere zuhause haben, darunter schlangen, echsen sowie krokodile. Hoffe ja nicht, dass demnächst wirklich ein kaimann am ufer liegt, weil er etwas zu groß geworden ist und gerade noch im wagen passte für eine auswilderung im nachbarland. Man sollte also immer schön aufpassen - auch wenn man die tierart nicht kennt, wie es bei mir war.:q

Tucks, in der zeit wo du kommst, ist doch alles da an fisch - makrele sehe ich mal nicht - wass willst du mehr, deine freundin angelt auch - was besseres kannst du doch nicht haben - da träumen einige angler von. Ausser du musst ihr immer helfen, weil es noch nicht so klappt, dann kommst du kaum zum angeln. Auch diese ist schön und was macht man nicht alles fürs herz, denn was besseres kann man nicht am haken bekommen.
:m Jedenfalls wünsche ich euch beiden viel erfolg, und wenn ihr euch ein päuschen gönnt und spannt mal aus im gras, schau ob nicht eine kreuzotter, kaimann oder was auch immer dort liegt - es muss nicht immer gefährlich sein es kann auch stinken.



@ Jürgen
ich kann mit einem gewehr nicht umgehen - ich bin gnädig, wir essen den eingelegten hornhecht gemeinsam bei uns.

Viele Grüße von der westfront
Otto


----------



## saiblingsjäger (2. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Wow, Danke Otto! So eine ausführliche Antwort hätte ich nicht erwartet. Auch wenn Du mir keine explizieten Tipps für mein anstehendes Revier geben konntest hast Du mir trotzdem sehr geholfen. Zudem bin ich jetzt auch in der Wahl meines Gerätes bestätigt und weiß das ich mit meiner 20iger richtig liege...;-) Wie Du sicher weißt, bereitet einem die Wahl des richtigen Gerätes ja einiges an Kopfzerbrechen. Bei mir war es besonders die Schnurfrage! Da ich bis jetzt nur am gelben Riff war, wollte ich sicher sein nicht "unter/überbewaffnet" anzureisen. Hier nochmal Danke für deine Meinung! Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch der Wettergott ist gnädig und es weht nicht so viel. Auf der Klaus-Peter hats mich schonmal übel erwischt... Pilker habe ich genug eingepackt und kanns kaum erwarten wieder in Dänemark zu fischen. Ausführlicher Reisebericht von weißen Riff folgt! Allzuviel ist ja im AB noch nicht zu finden. Vielleicht kann ich so anderen das viele Grübeln über Gerät etc. (was ja auch sehr viel Spaß macht und zur Reiseeinstimmung gehört)auch etwas erleichtern.

Wünsch Dir was & tight lines!
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## LAC (3. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@saiblingsjäger

so wie ich aus deinen zeilen entnehme, bist du doch ein kleiner profi, ostsee, gelbes riff - dann wirst du nicht stolpern beim weissen stein oder riff. Es liegt dazwischen und die ostsse hat ja keine tiefe und die 5 bis 10 m mehr beim weissen riff, was solls. 
Wind und wellen können natürlich ein problem werden und nicht jeder kann sie verdauen, wobei bei diesen tagesausfahrten ja alles grob im vorfeld abgescheckt wird - es kann also nicht ganz schlimm werden.

Du findest etwas im netz - suche mal unter Solea im board - dann geht eine wundertüte auf.
Gruss Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ saiblingsjäger,
> mit dem fachmann, das sieht nur so aus. Einige glauben sogar ich bin ein experte, da ich ein bestimmtes wissen habe, z.b. was sich so alles unter wasser bewegt, schwerpunkt natürlich die fischfauna. Es ist nur ein beschränktes wissen, jedoch komme ich damit gut zurecht obwohl ich ständig noch lerne bzw. erfahrungen sammle.
> 
> Mit dem weissen riff habe ich mich noch nicht befasst und kann dir kaum etwas mitteilen. Meine angelreviere, wenn ich auf grossfische gehe, liegen woanders.
> ...


 

*Möglicherweise kann ich bis dahin ja noch etwas Gegengift (Linie,Jubi) auftreiben.:q*

*Gruß*
*Jürgen |wavey:*


----------



## Michael_05er (3. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi Otto,
ganz großen Dank für die Info mit der Klinik, das wird die mitreisenden Hundebesitzer(innen) beruhigen! 

Die Geschichte mit den Kaimanen werde ich wohl besser für mich behalten, sonst lässt mich meine Frau nicht mit der Wathose losziehen. Werde mir mal ein paar Wobbler verschiedener Längen zusammenstellen, um nicht nur Mini-Hechte zu fangen. Wobei mir ein maßiger schon reichen würde, es wäre endlich der erste meiner noch recht jungen 2. Angelkarriere (bis 2007 waren es 15 Jahre Pause und früher habe ich nur Friedfische gefangen).

Hat es jemand am Fjord schon mal mit Softjerks versucht? Gummifische oder auch Frösche und Eidechsen-Imitate, die man am Einzelhaken gut vor Kraut geschützt langsam am Schilf langzupfen kann - das klingt doch auch vielversprechend, oder? Vor allem nach Deinen Schilderungen mit den Eidechsen vermute ich, dass die Hechte im Fjord Frösche und Eidechsen als Beute kennen und sich damit gut fangen lassen könnten. Vielleicht packe ich da auch noch ein paar von ein.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## angler1996 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ich will mich jetzt nicht zum Pilkexperten machen ( da wohne ich viel zu weit weg) Bin letztlich nur "Uralubspilker"
Nur bei den Ausfahrten, die ich mit der Solea gemacht habe, waren 300 g Pilker notwendig um auf Grund zu kommen.
Allerdings hatte ich jedesmal das "Glück", dass der Kapitän überlegt hat, ob er überhaupt fährt. 
Ob es auch leichter geht, habe ich bis dato nicht erlebt.
Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (3. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

................Hat es jemand am Fjord schon mal mit Softjerks versucht? Gummifische oder auch Frösche und Eidechsen-Imitate, die man am Einzelhaken gut vor Kraut geschützt langsam am Schilf langzupfen kann - das klingt doch auch vielversprechend, oder? Vor allem nach Deinen Schilderungen mit den Eidechsen vermute ich, dass die Hechte im Fjord Frösche und Eidechsen als Beute kennen und sich damit gut fangen lassen könnten. Vielleicht packe ich da auch noch ein paar von ein.

Grüße,
Michael 

Michael,
so wie ich lese - ist es bei dir spannend wenn du am zupfen bist. Nehme alles mit, dann wird es spannend, denn sie stehen zum teil im schilf oder an den schilfkanten und schnappen sich auch frösche und gummischwänze. Wenn sie beissen, gehen sie auch auf cola dosen - ich habe fast alles ausprobiert. Habe oft nichts gelandet - aber immer super stunden gehabt. Nun kann ich dir nicht die genauen namen nenne, da ich kaum aus katalogen bestelle - ich muss sie sehen, jedenfalls habe ich fast alles, was ein hechtangler einsetzt. Da ich bei meinen kanufahrten, den fjord säubere und alles was der angler so verliert, mitnehme. Es ist reichlich und zeigt mir auch, womit sie ihr glück versuchen - alles wird eingesetzt. Sag frauchen, sie muss keine angst haben, jedoch die alte fahrrinne, kann gefährlich werden mit wathose - also beim gehen jeden schritt testen und wenn etwas großes blaues aus dem schilf kommt, dann ist es kein krokodil, sondern nur ein kanu wo ich drin sitze.|supergri


@ Jürgen, 
das mit dem Gegengift hört sich gut an, wir sollten es machen. Inge bereite dann ein bettchen vor, wenn das gegengift bei uns zu wirken beginnt.

@ angler 1996
da gebe ich dir recht mit den 300 gramm, nach aussagen geht jedoch auch leichter - mehrere faktoren spielen da eine rolle, es beginnt bei der schnur, strömung, wellen und wind. Von einer großen wassertiefe ist ja dort nicht die rede.
Wenn die schleusen in hs auf sind angeln viele auch an der wasseroberfläche ohne es zu wissen, obwohl sie mit grundblei arbeiten 
Eine 20iger gepflochtene angelschnur hat doch etwa 19 kg tragkraft - damit sollte man doch dorsche landen können.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> ................Hat es jemand am Fjord schon mal mit Softjerks versucht? Gummifische oder auch Frösche und Eidechsen-Imitate, die man am Einzelhaken gut vor Kraut geschützt langsam am Schilf langzupfen kann - das klingt doch auch vielversprechend, oder? Vor allem nach Deinen Schilderungen mit den Eidechsen vermute ich, dass die Hechte im Fjord Frösche und Eidechsen als Beute kennen und sich damit gut fangen lassen könnten. Vielleicht packe ich da auch noch ein paar von ein.
> 
> Grüße,
> Michael
> ...


 

Hallo Otto,
habe das Labor bereits beauftragt,etwas wirkungsvolles
zusammen zu brauen.Das mit dem Bettchen ist übrigens
eine gute Idee.

Gruß auch an Inge
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@LAC
mit den verschieden Faktoren ( Strömung z.B.) stimmt natürlich. Ich hab die Schnur noch dünner genommen : 0,17,
die auch in etwa wirklich diesen Durchmesser hat. Da muss man ja bei Geflochtenen aufpassen, die Herstellerangaben sind ne andere Sache
Aber mal noch eine andere Frage: Was machen eigentlich die lieben Strandkrabben, sind die in HS das ganze Jahr aktiv?
Hab zwar gegoogelt, aber so eine richtige Angabe, ab welcher Temperatur die aktiv werden, habe ich nicht gefunden. Komme dieses Jahr schon in der ersten Aprilwoche, so zeitig war ich noch nie da.
Gruß A.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (3. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin, liebe HV- Fans...

Am 11.04.2009 ist es auch bei uns soweit - über Ostern gehts für eine Woche nach Hvide Sande - respektive dort in die Nähe! 

Wir wollen unser Glück auf Hering versuchen - wenn der denn schon da ist... (die letzten Ostern war das eigentlich der Fall)

Mit meinem Neffen wollte ich auch noch an den einen oder anderen Forellensee. Bei durchstöbern des AB sind mir folgende Anlagen aufgefallen:

- Lodbjerg Angelsee

und

- Klegod Angelsee

Die Berichte waren recht positiv - jedoch aus 2007. Hat einer von Euch eine Ahnung, ob diese Seen noch betrieben werden und ob die gute Qualität noch gegeben ist.

Danke und - by the way:

Ist einer von Euch auch zwischen dem 11.04.09 und 18.04.2009 in HV? Gemeinsames Heringsangeln und vielleicht 1 Bierchen machen doch viel mehr spaß!

Grüße

Bootsmann HH


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

in der richtung ist bei uns evtl etwas geplant. genauer termin steht aber noch nicht! frage otto mal wegen put a take der kann dir mehr erzählen! aber der herring sollte da sein!


----------



## blue1887 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Moin, liebe HV- Fans...
> 
> Am 11.04.2009 ist es auch bei uns soweit - über Ostern gehts für eine Woche nach Hvide Sande - respektive dort in die Nähe!
> 
> ...


 moin,den in Klegod kann ich bestens empfehlen,war zuletzt in Oktober 08 dort,über Lodbjerg suche ich auch noch Berichte ,dort war ich noch nicht ,bin ab 2.Mai für 1 Woche dort.
#6


----------



## LAC (3. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jürgen
das mit dem bettchen halten wir mal fest.

@ 986
auch da stimme ich dir zu, mit der geflochtenen angelschnur ist es schon so eine sache, es ist nicht alles gold was gut angepriesen wird. Ich liebe sie nicht, da sie keine dehnung vertragen können und in gebieten wo kaum strömung ist, nehme ich bis 60 m eine monofile schnur. Auf teneriffa habe ich in 600 m tiefe geangelt  jedoch mit einer geflochtenen, die größe des gewichtes war etwa 28 cm und hatte die form sowie das gewicht, wie man es kennt bei einer standuhr - wir haben nicht mehr in gramm gerechnet  das war sehr gemütlich - da konnte ich in ruhe noch eine zigartte rauchen, bis ich grund erreichte. Es war ein sehr feinfühliges angeln und spannend, denn der biss von etwa 1,5 m große fische, machte sich bemerkbar, als wenn ein kleines rotauge dran lutschte - und ich machte mir schon selbst was vor, da ich bei der kleinsten bewegung die ich fühlte dachte, da lutscht schon wieder einer - bei einigen hatte ich recht. Wobei die fahrt nach oben nicht schön war. 

Zu den krabben - schlafen macht schön - deshalb sehen unsere frauen so gut aus  und nicht wie eine krabbe, denn die ruhen nur, sie sind immer da und werden verrückt, wenn sie was riechen. Mein freund bröesel und member hier, hat ein kleinen film gedreht, was sie so machen unter wasser - er hat einen dorschkopf auf grund gelegt und diesen nur wenige minuten gefilmt. Sie kamen aus allen ecken und liefen auf den kopf zu, nach wenigen minuten war der kopf nicht mehr sichtbar und er entwickelte sich zu einem berg krabben die übereinander lagen jedoch sehr aktiv und immer mehr kamen noch hinzu - fast wie bei den menschen, wenn die erste std. beim schlussverkauf da ist- schnäppchenjagd ist angesagt.

Sie sind ein problem bei der angelei gerade in hs sande, dehalb angele ich nie auf grund dort - z.b. bei aal, ich ziehe das mittelwasser vor. 
In der Brandung sieht es etwas besser aus, ich glaube jedoch dass sie noch etwas träge sind - die duftspuren der angler kommen noch.

@ Bootsmann
bei den angelseen wird die qualität gut d.h. der fischbestand, wenn genug geld in der kasse ist - die betreiber solcher anglagen wollen damit geld machen - das geht nur, wenn alle wenig fangen. Sollte einer viel fangen, schadet er seinen kollegen, da er seine stückzahl auch gefangen hat . Dieses sollte man sich vor augen halten, deshalb kann man nicht sagen ist der teich gut besetzt. Jedoch kann man sagen, der teich liegt schön, dort ist alles vorhanden und die fische sind ok. Ich kenne anlagen da ist der see so groß, dass dort immer fische drin sind. Jedoch macht es sich bemerkbar, ich kann die angegeben stückzahl (5 stück am tag) in zwei std fangen oder nur eine bzw, keine in zwei std. Wenn ich mehr fische haben will, muss ich den ganzen tag buchen. Mir ist es jedoch egal ob ich eine fange oder fünf. Wobei es mir peinlich ist, wenn ich mehrere lande und neben mir steht ein verzweifelter angler, der für den ganzen tag bezahlt hat und hat noch keine am haken hat. 
Ich kenne diese anlagen, jedoch hatte sie ja alle winterschlaf - zum teil waren sie noch vor drei wochen zugefroren, hier ist ja im januar und februar kein angler - sie werden wohl schon wieder erwachen, wenn er nicht mehr eröffnet, hat er eine hochrechnung am jahresende sicherlich gemacht und festgestellt das er eine soziale einrichtung für deutsche angler war. Das können nicht alle verstehen, da es doch so gut lief.

Inzwischen jedoch sind neue in der umgebung aus dem boden gestampft worden - am anfang des ringköbingfjordes liegt auch eine alte anlage auf der linken seite - ich habe mit einem angler gesprochen - er sagte ich verbringe hier einen schönen tag mit meiner frau und fange auch fische - es war letztes jahr. In Richtung skjern au sind mehrere - wobei der holmslandklit nur wenige anglagen hat.

Sollte ich in der zeit in hs sein und auf hering angeln - können wir uns ein bierchen gönnen.


----------



## angler1996 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@danke,
 hätte man in der Zeit nicht ne Zigarre geschafft?
Gruß A.


----------



## saiblingsjäger (3. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Angler 1996
Zu welcher Zeit bist Du mit der Solea in See gestochen? Ich denke auch die Pilker bzw. Jig Gewichte sind dort sehr abhängig von der vorherschenden Drift. Um sicher zu sein habe ich auch noch ein paar von den schwereren Norwegen Pilker mit in meine "weiße Riff" Kiste geworfen. Trotzdem hoffe ich, das Sie dort auch bleiben...;-) In der Vorahnung aus meinen Erfahrungen auf der Nordsee und der Meinung von Otto werde ich trotzdem eine 20iger Schnur aufziehen. Eigentlich muß man bei den "guten" geflochtenen ja doch eher nach Tragkraft gehen und ich denke mit einer 18kg Schnur ist man auch für etwas rauherer Bedingungen gerüstet. Kannst Du oder Otto mir noch Tipps über die zu erwartende Wetterlage/Wind geben? Ich habe meine Tour für Anfang April gebucht und Vollpension auf der Orca H gebucht. Trotz meiner doch schon größeren Meererfahrungen habe ich als Bayer immer noch großen Respekt vor der offenen Nordsee! Aber meine Begeisterung für das Meeresfischen verschont mich meistens vor Neptuns Rache! Oder doch mein Weißbier gprüfter Magen?! 

Nochmal Danke an Otto für die ausführlich Antwort und ich hoffe ich kann euch hier im AB auch von einem erfolgreichen Törn zum weißen Riff oder auch Stein berichten.

Petri euch allen!
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## LAC (3. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



angler1996 schrieb:


> @danke,
> hätte man in der Zeit nicht ne Zigarre geschafft?
> Gruß A.


 
Beim raufholen nicht, dann habe ich eine elektrorolle genommen, da musste ich nur den anschlag machen und die letzten 4 m und konnte dabei eine packung rauchen bzw. zur toilette gehen. Beides hat kein spass mehr gemacht.

Nachsatz
@ saiblingsjäger

sende mir drei tage vorher eine pn - dann gebe ich dir die genaue wetterlage.
Kann auch mal suchen wo ich den link habe, dann sende ich ihn dir.


----------



## Michael_05er (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi Otto,
das ist natürlich super, wenn man die Natur reinigen und dabei den Köderkasten füllen kann. Vielleicht sollte ich mir einen Watstock oder etwas ähnliches besorgen, um den Grund zu prüfen. Das hilft dann auch zur Kroko-Abwehr #yDein Kanu werde ich schon erkennen und dich nicht aufspießen.

Mit Gummifröschen und ähnlichem habe ich leider noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich bin nur über ein paar Internetseiten gestolpert, wo das beschrieben wurde, und da dachte ich sofort an den Ringköbing Fjord, um es dort mal zu testen. Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal versuchen.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## angler1996 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@saiblingsjäger
ich war immer im Frühjahr/ Herbst in HS, zum Sommmer kann ich also nichts sagen.Ich denke , wie LAC geschrieben hat, ist es der beste Weg und ein paar schwerere Eisen einzupacken kann ja nicht schaden
Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ saiblingsjäger

sehe das angeln am weissen riff, nicht als eine grosse wissenschaft. Das einzige problem ist, man muss diesen punkt erreichen um an dorsche zu kommen und der liegt weit ab von der küste, d.h. man muss schon einige stunden mit dem schiff fahren - was manchen die lust nimmt zum bzw. beim angeln. Ich galube das dieser angelplatz am weitesten von der küste liegt, d.h. die weitesten anfahrten hat, gegenüber den anderen in dk, deshalb sind auch die fahrten teurer, als in der ostsee, wo man sein frauchen an land noch zuwinken kann, bzw. die im norden.
Und wie ich gehört habe, fährt nicht jeder zum weissen riff, ich erwähnte ja, den weissen stein - diese gesamte angelfahrt ist kürzer. Und da diese plätze nicht in der karte eingezeichnet sind, (sondern nur der kapitän kennt) ist es wichtig welchen stein man anfährt, denn weisse steine liegen schon im hafen. In hanstholm sie sogar an land - man hat aus diesen kalksteinen früher häuser gebaut.

Ich will den fangplatz nicht schlecht machen, er ist der beste im südlichen bereich, jedoch die anfahrten gehören zu längsten in dänemark - das ist ein grund, dass hier im board die unterschiedlichsten berichte erscheinen - einige jedenfalls haben mit sich selbst gekämpft, jedoch nicht mit dem fisch. Ich habe solche situationen hundert mal beobachten können - sie angeln zwar, jedoch im kopf machen sie sich gedanken, damit ihnen das zeug nicht aus dem halse läuft. Nur wenige angler können noch ein konzentriertes angeln vornehmen, die anderen hängen den wurm oder was auch immer nur rein, wie im leben - wenn man in dieser situation etwas anders machen würde. 
Das kann ja nicht gut werden und die fangplätze in der nordsee aber auch in der ostsee, werden ja nicht besser, sondern immer schlechter - es sind ja kaum noch kapitale da.

Nehme ein sortiment an pilker mit - und dann klappt das schon - wie ich lese kennst du dich doch bestens aus.

Wobei die seekrankheit nicht etwas mit stärke zu tun hat, denn einige die aussehen als wenn sie ein krokodil den kopf abbeissen können, liegen in der toilette und haben den topf im arm und ihr kopf liegt von schwäche gezeichnet im becken und wird gespült. All diese habe ich gesehen und ein angler der in kenia mit mir draussen war, benutzte die tragbare chemietoilette in der kabine - seine prozess dauerte mir zu lange, beim nachschauen, lag er eingerollt in der ecke und war am schlafen und die chemietoilette verkehrt rum in der anderen. Ich glaube nicht, dass er dieses ins board stellt, zu lesen ist, es war eine lange fahrt und es sind leider nur zwei fische gelandet worden. Ich bin leider leer ausgegangen obwohl ich alles versucht habe. 
Er konnte ja nichts fangen, da er nicht laufen konnte, weil er die hose im eifer des gefechtes nicht hochgezogen hatte.

Bei der solea hatte man mich eingeladen - es war eine kleine Makrelenfahrt von 3 std. etwa - da war eine frau, die wollte ihren sohn und mann fotografisch sowie auf film festhalten. 
Bei den brandungswellen, hatte sie leider nicht drei beine wie ein stativ es hat - da rollte sie auf dem deck rum wi eine kartoffel - ihre gerätschaften konnten wir noch retten. Der mann saß auf dem boden und hielt sich mit ausgestreckten armen an zwei griffe fest - er sah aus als wenn man ihn festgenagelt hätte - nur der sohnemann war am angel und hatte mit papa und mama nichts mehr am hut - er fing auch fische. Es wurden bilder aus den bickwinkeln gemacht, d.h. vom boden. Es war herrlich mit anzusehen - ich liebe dieses bewegte leben, sonst ist solch eine anfahrt ja langweilig.

@ Michael
das ist super mit dem aufsammeln - es ist meinpostfach - wo ich mir mein sortiment abhole.
Gruss Otto


----------



## saiblingsjäger (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Otto
Ja, diese Geschichten gehören zum Leben dazu... Solche Anekdoten könnte ich auch Tonnenweiße erzählen. Trotzdem habe ich immer großes Mitgefühl für die gestrauchelten Bootsfahrer, da wie gesagt mich es auch schonmal böse erwischt hat. Ein Angelfreund von mir, läßt sich sein Mettbrötchen meistens schon im Hafen am noch vertäuten Schiff durch den Kopf gehen.... trotzdem ist er standhaft und fährt jedes Jahr wieder mit uns zu den Hafenfesttagen nach Heiligenhafen. Respekt! Auch hat mir mein Onkel, der 20 Jahre bei der Marine war, schon von wirklich gestandenen Seebären berichtet, die es auf einmal dahin gerafft hat. Sein Tipp ist einfach, immer ein wirklich trockenes Stück Brot zum Kauen bereit zuhalten!
Mein großes Interesse an dem weißen Riff liegt daran, das ich mich einer lustigen Truppe angeschlossen habe und selber bis dahin auch nur von dem ominösen weißen Riff gehört habe. Nun wollte ich für mich selber noch ein paar Informationen sammeln um wirklich gut vorbereitet dort hin zu fahren. Da ich, wie gesagt, mein Hobby, (manchmal zu) ernst nehme hasse ich nichts mehr wie auf einem 5 Tages Tripp schlechtes oder falsches Material dabei zu haben. Ausserdem tausche ich mich sehr gerne über die schönste Sache der Welt aus! ;-)  Zudem habe ich mich für das weiße Riff entschieden, da in der Ostsee leider nicht mehr viel zu holen ist. Das soll jetzt keinen neue Diskussion über die Dorschbestände hervorrufen, da aber jeder Fischer gerne Fische fängt, will ich es jetzt mal dort probieren. Eure Tipps waren interesaant zu lesen und habe mir schon ein bischen wieter geholfen. Ich hätte zum Beispile schwerere Eisen daheim gelassen, da mir bis dato jeder sagte, fische wie in der Ostsee. Weiter habe ich gestern auch noch zusätzliche Informationen über das Schiff und den Kaptän erhalten. Leider hat dieser erst kürzlich wegen schwerer Krankheit gewechselt. Auf alle Fälle sollen seine Touren, wenn es das Wetter zuläßt, immer sehr weit hinausgehen- dann wahrschelich ist es das weiße Riff. Dort soll es angeblich noch sehr gute Dorschbestände geben und mit leichtem gerät sehr viel Spaß machen. zudem fährt die Orca H auch von Thyboron und nicht von Hivide Sande. das sollte die Anfahrt ja auch noch etwas verkürzen. Kurz noch ein Zusatzt zu den geflochtenen Schnüren. Ich mag sie sehr gerne da man einen besseren Kontakt zum Grund/Fisch hat und auch noch die kleinsten Zupfer gut wahrnehmen kann. Um die unglaublich geringe Dehnung etwas zu mindern um so auh Aussteiger zu minimieren, habe ich ein sehr weiches Flucarbon von DAM entdeckt von dem ich immer so viel, wie es die Ruten länge erlaubt, vorschalte. 
Wie gesagt hoffe ich nun nur noch auf gutes Wetter und kann es kaum erwarten an einem neuen Ort, neue erfahrungen zu sammeln. 
Otto, ich werde Dir eine PN zwecks Wetterlage schicken, nur aus Neugier, da ich die Tour so oder so hoffentlich antreten werde. 
@ Angler 1992, kannst Du mir allgemein sagen wie das Wetter bei dir immer im Frühjahr war? Hat man auch die Chance auf ein paar schöne Tage oder kann man wie im Herbst eher mit windigen Tagen rechnen?

Grüße an euch aus Bayern!
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## LAC (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Saiblingsjäger

Ich gebe dir recht, hochseefahrten sind immer lustig, wenn wir früher von deutschland losgefahren sind, waren am kamener kreuz schon welche seeuntauglich und schwammen in der eigenen :v
Trotzdem hat es immer spaß gemacht.

Ich weiss das die Orka H von thyboron fährt, jedoch kenne ich sie nicht, und habe dieses sogenannte riff von seiten der solea von hs aus betrachtet, aber du hast recht, die entfernungen sind von thyboron nicht so weit und von einigen solea anglern wurde mir berichtet, dass sie dieses boot auch dort gesehen haben. Der platz muss also bekannt sein unter den kapitänen.

Zum wetter, kann ich sagen, dass die herbststürme gewaltiger sind, jedoch haben wir es nicht in den händen und können es steuern - wenn einer kommt, muss man ihn hinnehmen. Pn senden und ich nenne die die wettersituation.

Eine fünf tagestour ist natürlich der hammer, da musst du wirklich an alles denken - als profi - so lese ich es ja - wirst du es schon schaukeln. Diese schweren pilker solltest du schon mitnehmen, denn es ist nicht die ostsee, wie man dir berichtet hat - es geht schon wilder ab auch unter wasser.

An der geflochtenen schur etwas vorschalten ist nicht schlecht, ich kenne es, habe es aber nur wenige male gemacht.

Bleibt ihr auch über nacht draußen, wenn gutes wetter ist?

gruss otto


----------



## steamer (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

guten tag euch allen

fahre ende des monats nach hs
weiß jemand was zur zeit so in der brandung oder im hafen abgeht?
otto...du bist doch immer am puls der zeit
was sagen die petri-jünger in hs?
wann kommt der erste heringe dieses jahr?
fragen über fragen.....aber das gehört doch jedesmal dazu wenn es in richtung hs geht
.....oder????
g.
steamer


----------



## LAC (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ steamer
ich versuche es, am puls der zeit zu sein, jedoch liegt der nicht für mich in vide sande :q

Momentan kann ich es dir nicht sagen, als ausgleich war ich zwar etwas angeln im fjord sowie in den seen, jedoch nicht im meer sowie in hvide sande. Es war ja kalt und windig warum soll ich dann gehen - mir läuft nichts weg.
Mich interessieren die fische genauso, jedoch erst wenn sie da sind. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts gehört, wenn ich etwas höre, werde ich es sofort berichten.
Gruss Otto


----------



## steamer (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

danke otto
werde auf die new´s warten
schönen abend noch
g.steamer:vik:


----------



## Toarm (9. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Ihr Angler...
wann rechnet ihr denn mit den ersten Heringen in HS. Ich fahre am Samstag hoch.
Meint ihr es gibt die Chance schon den ein oder anderen zu erwischen?
Mir geht es nicht um Massenfänge...nur um den Spaß überhaupt einen an den Haken zu bekommen...

Gruß Torben


----------



## jenzilein (9. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hey torben jo herringe ist da aber im anfang april viele da aber dan steht man auch wie herringe da |uhoh: viele leute und davon viele amatør gg |kopfkrat, jens


----------



## Toarm (9. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hey Jenzilein,
na das ist ja schonmal ne gute Nachricht.
Wie fängt man die denn am besten, wenn noch nicht die Massen da sind? Auch mit dem üblichen Heringspaternoster?

Gruß Torben


----------



## jenzilein (9. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hi torben jo genau das aber kommt zu hs im maj da sind ganz viele hornhechte , jens


----------



## jenzilein (9. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hir in dk habe wir kleine merrforellen aber wir nennen die grønlænder weist jemand was die auf deutscht heist ,jens


----------



## jenzilein (9. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hi torben ich kan ja ein kumpel in hs anrufen so das du sischer bist weil ich wohne ja nur 90 km von hs ,jens


----------



## jenzilein (9. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hi torben habe gerade mit kumpeln gesprochen ein man hat gestern 150 stk herringe gefangen und nich kleinen aber schøne dicken fische also toll ,jens


----------



## Toarm (9. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ja, nächstes mal kommen wir auch später.
Aber jetzt sind wir halt vom 14.3 bis 21.3 da...
was meinst du denn, was man da so im hafen fangen kann? mit blinker oder wobbler oder so?

Na dann sind ja doch schon Heringe da. Sehr gut. Vielen Dank für die Info

Und Grönländer sind Meerforellen die noch nicht aufgestiegen sind. In der regel ca 2 Jahre alt. Die heißen bei uns auch Grönländer

Torben


----------



## LAC (9. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Toarm,
so wie ich gehört habe sind die ersten Heringe da- noch nicht in den mengen, jedoch werden es täglich mehr werden.
Dein Termin war wirklich knapp an der Grenze - sieht jedoch gut aus.
Werde morgen mal mein Glück versuchen.

@ Jenzilein,
wo sind denn in esbjerg die kleinen grönländer, kommen die mit dem schiff an wenn es eine meerforelle ist nennt man sie mefo oder meerforelle. Sie kommen sicherlich aus der varde au. Habe gestern noch mit einem angler aus esbjerg gesprochen - er fährt immer mit sein boot raus. Wohnt nördlich von esbjerg an der ho bucht - er fängt gelegentlich welche beim trolling


----------



## jenzilein (10. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Toarm,
> so wie ich gehört habe sind die ersten Heringe da- noch nicht in den mengen, jedoch werden es täglich mehr werden.
> Dein Termin war wirklich knapp an der Grenze - sieht jedoch gut aus.
> Werde morgen mal mein Glück versuchen.
> ...


 hehe nee ich bin bei mein freundin sie wohnt im østervrå hinter ålborg und ca 20 km habe ich zum ein kleines å- kanal und da sind viele grønlænder gg #6 und torben jo da sind meerforellen und auch laks da aber du kan ja probieren


----------



## heinzi (10. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

...ich bin ja nun mitte mai in hs. wie otto und andere mir sagten, soll es um diese zeit auch gut auf hornhechte sein. wo angel ich am besten auf hornis um hs? stell ich mich einfach an den strand und angel? wie angel ich denn eigendlich auf hornis? ich hab keine ahnung wie man auf hornis angelt. wäre schön, wenn mir jemand tipps zur ausrüstung, köder und technik geben könnte.


----------



## LAC (10. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ jenzilein
so,so in der großen stadt aalborg sind die kleinen grönlander - sie liegt ja 150 km von hvide sande entfernt auf der anderen seite, da kenne ich mich nicht aus, wobei die stadt und gegend sehr schön ist. 
Die besten lachsflüsse liegen jedoch an der westküste z.b. zählt die skjern au dazu, wo man auch mefos landen kann. Auch wenn diese gewässer zu den besten gehören kann man sie nicht überlisten wie rotaugen oder bachforellen. 
Mefos kann man gut landen in der adria von dänemark - so wird das südliche gebiet der insel fünen genannt. Dort werden mefos für den lystfisker - wörtlich lustfischer, wie man die angler hier bezeichnet - besetzt.
Wie groß sind denn die kleinen "grönländer" bei euch - haben sie schon das alter bzw. die größe und erlaubt es das gesetz, dass man ihnen einen herzstich geben darf, wenn sie wild am köder geluscht haben und dran hängen bleiben  
Ich hoffe ja, sonst ist der lystfisker nicht befriedigt, da er sie wieder laufen bzw. schwimmen lassen muss - außer ihm gefällt dieses spiel mit den kleinen grönlädern.

@ heinzi,
nun bist du schon 53 jahre und kommst aus leverkusen, dann bist du doch sicherlich chemisch gereinigt und beherrscht alles. Mach dir keine sorgen, du wirst welche fangen - der mai ist eine gute zeit für hornhecht - nicht am strand fangen,  in nähe der schleuse ist gut und wenn du im mai kommst, ruf mich an und wir treffen uns in hS, dann zeige ich es dir. Ich gebe garantie du wirst welche landen und ein schauspiel erleben, was du noch nicht gesehen hast. Der mai ist super für horhecht, da die großen bis 1 m da sind. Ich werde dieses jahr mal verstärkt auf honfisch gehen - am 23. habe ich geburtstag.


----------



## heinzi (10. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ jenzilein
> so,so in der großen stadt aalborg sind die kleinen grönlander - sie liegt ja 150 km von hvide sande entfernt auf der anderen seite, da kenne ich mich nicht aus, wobei die stadt und gegend sehr schön ist.
> Die besten lachsflüsse liegen jedoch an der westküste z.b. zählt die skjern au dazu, wo man auch mefos landen kann. Auch wenn diese gewässer zu den besten gehören kann man sie nicht überlisten wie rotaugen oder bachforellen.
> Mefos kann man gut landen in der adria von dänemark - so wird das südliche gebiet der insel fünen genannt. Dort werden mefos für den lystfisker - wörtlich lustfischer, wie man die angler hier bezeichnet - besetzt.
> ...



boahh otto, laß mich nicht doof sterben. ich bin chemisch vorbelastet, aber ich habe keine ahnung wie man hornis fängt. aber du hast mich schon sehr neugierig gemacht. ich war schon x mal in dk, oft in der gegend um hs. aber ich hab dort noch nie einen hornhecht gesehen, geschweigen denn geangelt. ok, war meisetens im zeitigen frühjahr oder im herbst in dk. ist vllt nicht die horni zeit. was brauche ich denn als angelzeug? ein treffen wäre vllt gar nicht schlecht.:q


----------



## LAC (10. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ heinzi
normal bekommst du sie mit jedem knüppel raus,  eine spinnrute genügt - alles andere zeige ich dir. Sie haben ein bestimmtes fressverhalten, auch wenn sie räuber sind lutschen sie ganz vorsichtig am köder, wenn du mit einer methode arbeitest z.b. mit pose und der köder ruhig im wasser hängt. Spinnt man |supergri ich meine, zieht man einen köder durchs wasser - verfolgt er ihn und schnappt wild zu, jedoch nur mit der spitze des langen mauls, welches aus knochen besteht, d.h. der haken kann nicht tief genug eindringen und dann sieht man, die spektakulären sprünge vom horfisch, da er versucht den haken abzuschütteln, was ihm auch zu etwa 70 % gelingt.
Bei der ersten methode, ist es so, dass er vorsichtig den köder nimmt, testet ihn - merkt er nur den haken - spukt er ihn wieder aus, wenn alles ok ist zieht er ab, die pose geht unter, dann bleibt er stehen - die pose wird wieder sichtbar - dann dreht er den köder, damit er ihn schlucken kann und zieht dabei ab, dann geht die pose erneut unter und der anschlag muss erfolgen nach wenigen sekunden, dann hängt der haken im schlund und nicht in den knochen und ich ziehe jeden raus. Ich arbeite auch mit einer dünnen schnur 20iger monofil und weniger - da kann ich weitwürfe mit machen und sie überall finden, denn wenn die schleuse auf ist fange ich sie im kehrwasser von den pfeilern und oft muss ich weit werfen um dort sie zu überlisten. Wenn sie geschlossen ist, sind sie überall und kannst sie auch drei meter vom ufer fangen. 
Mach dir keine sorgen.
Die zeiten die du genannt hast, wo du in HS warst, waren ja auch schlecht, denn HS ist nur gut für Hering, im Frühjahr, dann kommt der Hornfisch bis juli /august und im hersbst nochmal der hering. Zu anderen zeiten ist HS ein schlechter angelplatz. Ich habe im sommer noch die makrelen vergessen, da man sie da auch von land fangen kann - jedoch werden es immer weniger.
Gruß Otto


----------



## jenzilein (11. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hi otto der å -- fluss ist ca 50 km von ålborg der stadt heist sæby und ja sind biss jetzs ca 40 stk gefangen yber 40 cm hier am samstag ein merrforelle von 94 cm aber der war nur ca 6-7 kg also wieder raus #6 der dickste da war 84 cm und 11,3 kg auch auf fliegerute :vik: , jens


----------



## jenzilein (11. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ups war zu schnell gg ich bin selbst mitlied beim grindsted verrein die anderen sydvestjydsk sportfiskerforening ist von 935 kr biss knap 1400 kr gesteigt nee nee wil ich nich weil ich angelt nur 2-5 mall da im jahr, bin ja auch ein carpfreak lool , jens


----------



## saiblingsjäger (11. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Otto
Ich hoffe, wenn es das Wetter zuläßt, auch einmal über Nacht auf See bleiben zu können. Das wäre sicher ein unvergessliches Erlebnis und man spart sich die morgendliche lange Anfahrt. Mit Sicherheit springen da auch ein paar wirklich schöne Photos für das Familienalbum raus. Jetzt sind schon wieder ein paar Tage rum und lang dauert es ja micht mehr bis es endlich losgeht. Jetzt ghet es noch kurz geschäftlich nach Seattle und wie es ausschaut habe ich auch dort noch für einen Tag im Puget Sound zu fischen und mir die gute Power Pro günstig mit nach Hause zu bringen...;-)
Wie ist das Wetter im Moment bei euch oben? Hier in Bayern will der Winter einfach nicht gehen...

Grüße aus den Bergen!
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## LAC (12. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jelzilein
nicht schlecht die auflistung der kleinen "grönlander" wie ihr sie nennt. Ich habe die fangstatistik der varde au und von der Skjern au - :q:q - die sieht anders aus! Es kommt ja nicht auf die größe an - wichtig ist, dass man wenigstens eine als tourist am haken bekommt, da haben so mnche ihre probleme mit. Ja, die Presie in den angelvereinen sind etwas gestiegen - jedoch trotzdem noch preiswert, für lachsflüsse.

@ Saiblingsjäger
das wäre optimal, wenn man eine nacht draußen bleiben kann, ich wünsche es dir!
Mach mal schöne fotos und einen bericht, würde nicht nur mich freuen.
Solch kleine abstecher sind schon gut und wenn du dann noch günstig einkaufen kannst, das ist super. Leider sind meine kleinen abstecher immer in länder, wo die preise sich kaum von den deutschen unterscheiden - heute hat meine frau wieder ein null euro ticket von bremen gebucht nach venedig ich will nicht angeln dort - muss zur biennale.
Momentan ist das wetter super - die sonne knallt seit zwei tagen, heute war etwas wind, wollte zwar angeln gehen, habe jedoch im garten gefummelt, es soll wieder etwas kälter werden und nachts etwas frost, wobei wir im winter kaum eine richtige kälte haben - bewegt sich alles um die null grad und tagsüber bis 5 grad C. Die nodsee ist wie eine wärmflasche für uns - jedoch 30 km von der küste weg, sind alle seen eingefroren. 
Kurz vor der abfahrt werde ich dir genaue angaben posten oder per pn über meer und wetter und was so kommt in den tagen wenn du in see stichst.

Gruss Otto und gut flug!


----------



## jenzilein (12. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hi LAC ich bin nich turist auf 100 procent dæne hehe  ,jens


----------



## LAC (12. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



jenzilein schrieb:


> hi LAC ich bin nich turist auf 100 procent dæne hehe  ,jens


 
@ jenzilein
entschuldige bitte, so habe ich es nicht gemeint, ich wollte dich nicht degradieren, |supergri da du ja ein däne bist, ja 100%ig 

Ich meinte pesonen, die nur hier in dänemark ihre ferien verbringen, auch 100%ige, jedoch nur 2-5% des jahres hier angeln.
Ich bin 100%ig ein mensch - wobei einige daran zweifeln, da ich animalische veranlagungen habe -das stimmt! 
Ich bin ein beseeltes leben 
und fühle mich überall sau wohl.:vik:

Gruss


----------



## LAC (14. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ alle

Halloooooo  - aufwachen - die heringe sind da!!!:vik:

Heute war ich zwei stunden angeln. Etwa 40 stück konnte ich landen, die ich über grund überlistet habe.  Es war ein sehr angenehmes angeln, die sonne war da und nur 7 angler standen an der schleuse, drei davon brauchten keinen schein, sie waren etwa 5 jahre und freuten sich :q probleme bereitete nur ein älterer herr - er suchte sie überall  - und  fing uns des öfteren dabei. 
Insgesamt - war es ok.


----------



## heinzi (14. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

na otto, das ist eine gute nachricht. nur leider komme ich erst im mai nach hs |rolleyes


----------



## LAC (15. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



heinzi schrieb:


> na otto, das ist eine gute nachricht. nur leider komme ich erst im mai nach hs |rolleyes


 
heinzi, da sind auch noch welche da und der hornhecht überall.


----------



## Jakomo76 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Dänemark-Freunde!

Fahre Anfang April bis Mitte April nach Blavand. Wie sieht es zu dieser Zeit mit Brandungsangeln auf Dorsch und Scholle in Hvide Sande aus? Wo sind die Hotspots?? Wer hat Ahnung "Brandungsangeln in Blavand" und Umgebung? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Danke und Gruß an alle Gleichgesinnten ;-))

Jako


----------



## heinzi (15. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> heinzi, da sind auch noch welche da und der hornhecht überall.



ähmm, mal ne doofe frage: sind hornhechte was für die küche oder nur was zum angeln?


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



heinzi schrieb:


> ähmm, mal ne doofe frage: sind hornhechte was für die küche oder nur was zum angeln?


 


Geräuchert und auch gebraten und sauer eingelegt 
was feines.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (15. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Jakomo76 schrieb:


> Hallo Dänemark-Freunde!
> 
> Fahre Anfang April bis Mitte April nach Blavand. Wie sieht es zu dieser Zeit mit Brandungsangeln auf Dorsch und Scholle in Hvide Sande aus? Wo sind die Hotspots?? Wer hat Ahnung "Brandungsangeln in Blavand" und Umgebung? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.
> 
> ...


 
@ Jakomo
Wenn du nur 4 seiten zurück gehst und den alten trööt von 2008 durchstöberst, sind etwa 400 postings, die diese region u.a. auch blaavand beschreiben. Es lohnt sich also dieses zu machen.
Dann erfährst du mehr als wenn ich dir jetzt zwei zeilen schreibe.
Es ist nicht mein gebiet, jedoch wurde mehrmals darüber sogar über die put und take anlagen berichtet. Auch reichlich hotspots sind gepostet worden.
Mach es mal und berichte in zwei tagen ob du fündig geworden bist.:q

Nachsatz:

@ heinzi
der hering ist nur für die küche zum angeln taugt er nichts
der honhecht jedoch ist für beides gut - so wie jürgen es schon gepostet hat. 
Lecker, lecker!


----------



## Effe (16. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin,

war am Freitag 13.03. an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande:

07.00 - 11.00 Uhr Nichts! Schleuse war offen, starke Strömung vom Meer in den Fjord. Konnte nur ein Heringsfang in der Zeit beobachten, owohl die Schleuse nachher geschlossen war.

13.00 - 17.00 Uhr Fing zunächst wieder nichts, dafür die Angler um mich herum! Nach einiger Zeit hatte ich den Dreh raus und fing ca. 60 Heringe. 

Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, insbesondere die kleinen Aufmunterungen und Frotzeleien mit den anderen Anglern (war eine recht überschaubare Gruppe). 

Gruss
Ulli


----------



## Jakomo76 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ LAC 

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort! 

Habe im letzten Jahr so gut wie jeden Beitrag gelesen, der sich mit diesen Themen befasst. Besonders interessant und aufschlussreich fand ich deine Beiträge. Fange in Blavand regelmäßig Schollen. Lieblingsstelle hierfür die Molen in Richtung Skallingen. Konnte allerdings noch nie einen Dorsch in Blavand überlisten..........
In HS war ich bisher nur auf Heringe aktiv. Habe mir über google maps auch schon alles angeguckt. Die Mole sieht sehr ineressant aus für Dorsch und Scholle. Wollte nur mal genauer wissen, ob und wie ihr da eure Dorsche fangt? (Watt-Seeringelwurm Kombi, Tunke etc.)?

Danke und Gruß
Jako


----------



## Hermit (16. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo,

ich bin kein geübter Angler, aber wir fahren dieses Jahr mit dem Vater meiner Freundin auch nach Hvide Sande.

Ich wollte mal fragen, was man da alles fangen kann, außer Hering natürlich.

Gibts dort auch Tintenfisch (Sepia, Kraken, Kalmare?) in der Jahreszeit?

Gruß Nils


----------



## ado (16. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Tintenfische wirst du im Norden wahrscheinlich vergeblich suchen. Diese Tiere suchen dann doch eher das warme Wasser des Mittelmeers zum Beispiel.

Mögliche andere Fänge wären vielleicht noch Meerforellen, Wolfsbarsch?, Meeräschen, Dorsch, Hornhecht und sämtliche Plattfischarten.

 viel Spaß


----------



## steamer (16. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

wenn ich die erste dorade oder free willy fange ...gebe ich das fischen in der nordsee auf...nicht das ich die erste nicht mag aber ...sorry jungs..noch sind wir in der nordsee...und nicht in der mordsee
g.s:vik:teamer


----------



## heinzi (16. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Geräuchert und auch gebraten und sauer eingelegt
> was feines.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


@ jürgen & otto, jetzt bin ich mal richtig auf hs und den hornhechten gespannt.
 wie kann ich eigendlich unterschiedliche statements zitieren? irgendwie schnallem ich das nicht, bin einfach zu doof dafür.#c


----------



## angler1996 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Ihr Hornhechtverwerter,
 wie macht Ihr das? Irgendein Geheimrezept?
Ich habe Hornis gebraten und geräuchert, ich habe keinen Geschmack daran gefunden. Was mischt ihr dort hinein?
Danke im Voraus
Schönen Abend A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



heinzi schrieb:


> @ jürgen & otto,* jetzt bin ich mal richtig auf hs und den hornhechten gespannt.*
> wie kann ich eigendlich unterschiedliche statements zitieren? irgendwie schnallem ich das nicht, bin einfach zu doof dafür.#c


 

*Hallo Heinzi,#h*

*fang bitte nicht zuviel weg.:m*
*Otto muß noch bunkern,denn ich habe schon *
*einen Termin zum futtern bei ihm.*

*Gruß*
*Jürgen |wavey:*


----------



## LAC (17. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ jakomo
freut mich, dass du alle postings gelesen hast. Einige angler hier im board, haben in hvide sande von der langen mole dorsche gefangen und auch darüber berichtet, sehr gut sahen die fangergebnisse aus. Im winter ist es besser als im sommer, da auch etwas größere in richtung land kommen, insgesamt gesehen sind es jedoch kleine, es sind jungtiere die sich in den seichten gewässern um hs aufhalten. Südlich von hvide sande kannst du auch dorsche beim brandungsangeln fangen - auch schon mal einen wolfsbarsch. Ich gehe in hvide sande nicht auf dorsch, jedoch habe ich auch schon mal welche am haken gehabt, aber wie gesagt kleine. 
Der dorschbestand ist in der nordsee zusammengebrochen, gerade in der südlichen nordsee, wo sie u.a. auch langsam in richtung norden ziehen, kann man nicht von einem top fanggebiet sprechen - und von land, er liebt tiefen um die 30 m und mehr. Das sagt alles aus - die haben wir hier nicht und wenn, dann musst du 4 std mit dem Schiff fahren.
Hvide Sande ist nur gut für Hering, Hornfisch und noch Makrele - von land. Platte kannst du überall an der küste fangen - es geht auch in vejers am absperrzaun vom militär, da kannst du mit dem wagen bis zum wasser fahren und aus dem wagen angeln. Zwei strände weiter nördlicher auch.

@ Hermit

Die nordsee ist voll mit sepias und kalamaren- jedoch wirst du sie nicht fangen. Beide arten kommen sogar in der ostsee vor.  Den schulp beider arten liegt oft angeschwemmt am strand, er dient auch als kalkquelle für stubenvögel und wird auch für bzw. in zahnpasta und poliermittel verarbeitet. Sie kommen jedoch in tiefen vor, die hvide sande nicht hat. Im mittelmeer ist der zwergsepia zuhause der im südlichen bereich der nordsee nicht vorkommt. 
Kraken (oktopus vulgaris) sowie kleine krake kommen selten in der nordsee vor, da beide arten größeren tiefen lieben die die nordsee nicht hat in dänemark.
Sie kommen also hier vor, jedoch kannst du sie nicht angeln, wie man es aus den mediteranen ländern her kennt, da sie zu bestimmten zeiten dort das seite wasser aufsuchen und sich in felshölen aufhalten und in der abenddämmerung auf jagd gehen.
Nun kenne ich nicht die zeit wann du in hvide sande bist, bedenke der hering ist nicht immer da, dann besteht nur noch die möglichkeit, dass man in der abenddämmerung sich selbst zum oktopus entwickelt - sich acht arme wünscht - wenn der Vater deiner freundin mal auf aal geht. auch nicht schlecht.

@ streamer
zur nordsee sagt man auch mordsee, da sie sehr gefährlich ist, wenn ich dir die fischarten aufzähle, die hier vorkommen, gehst du nicht mehr ins wasser - das endet beim hammerhai.
Aber keine angst, ihr fressverhalten stellen sie fast ein, bei diesen kalten temperaturen und  haiangriff sind nicht verzeichnet. Sie sind aber da und werden von fischern gefangen. Wobei die mediteranen bzw. atlantischen fischarten so langsam durch den ärmelkanal in dänemark gesichtet bzw. gefangen werden.

@ Heizi
möchtest du die genaue montage wissen oder wie man sie zubereitet - wenn es um die montage geht,  raffe ich mich noch einmal auf und mache dir eine kleine zeichnung und setzte sie ein - damit du auch erfolge verbuchen kannst - nur ein wort und ich mache es. 
Jedenfalls schmecken sie gut - sie haben grüne gräten und werden deshalb abgelehnt als speisefisch, jedoch von kennern geschätzt. Wer reichlich davon ist,  entwickelt sich zum grünknochen  so nennt man ihn auch.

@ angler 1996
die hornhechte haben ein festes fleisch und es ist sehr trocken, im winter haben sie mehr fettiges fleisch, jedoch kann man sie dann nicht angeln in HS.  Du darfst sie also nicht knusperich braten, dann bekommst du harte knüppel. Mit dillsoße schmecken sie vorzüglich. 
Meine frau schiebt sich diese grünknochen nur so rein - stückweise -  da sie ja eine länge bis 1 m erreichen |supergri sie will nur noch hornhechte haben.

@ Jürgen
du bekommst bei mir einen grünen hering - dann läuft das flüssige besser. |supergri Ich hoffe ja, daß wir zusammen welche verhaften - mach schon mal die haken scharf 
Gehen wir denn auch auf aal - wie letztes jahr - habe gerade mal die verordnung der EU durchgelesen. Die mitgliedstaaten mussten bis zum 01. jan. 2009  schätzungen der anzahl  der freizeitfischer und ihre aalfänge abgeben - unsere waren nicht dabe  ab den 1. juli 2009 müssen sie jeden lebenden aal angeben und rückverfolgen die eingeführt oder ausgeführt werden und vieles mehr - jetzt wird er geschützt, Aalbewirtschaftungspläne können u.a. auch maßnahmen umfassen z.b. die einschränkung der sportfischerei. |supergri
Jürgen, fortschrittlich waren wir schon immer  -  ich denke noch oft  daran |supergri|supergri 
Gruß Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ jakomo
> freut mich, dass du alle postings gelesen hast. Einige angler hier im board, haben in hvide sande von der langen mole dorsche gefangen und auch darüber berichtet, sehr gut sahen die fangergebnisse aus. Im winter ist es besser als im sommer, da auch etwas größere in richtung land kommen, insgesamt gesehen sind es jedoch kleine, es sind jungtiere die sich in den seichten gewässern um hs aufhalten. Südlich von hvide sande kannst du auch dorsche beim brandungsangeln fangen - auch schon mal einen wolfsbarsch. Ich gehe in hvide sande nicht auf dorsch, jedoch habe ich auch schon mal welche am haken gehabt, aber wie gesagt kleine.
> Der dorschbestand ist in der nordsee zusammengebrochen, gerade in der südlichen nordsee, wo sie u.a. auch langsam in richtung norden ziehen, kann man nicht von einem top fanggebiet sprechen - und von land, er liebt tiefen um die 30 m und mehr. Das sagt alles aus - die haben wir hier nicht und wenn, dann musst du 4 std mit dem Schiff fahren.
> Hvide Sande ist nur gut für Hering, Hornfisch und noch Makrele - von land. Platte kannst du überall an der küste fangen - es geht auch in vejers am absperrzaun vom militär, da kannst du mit dem wagen bis zum wasser fahren und aus dem wagen angeln. Zwei strände weiter nördlicher auch.
> ...


 


Solange wir noch dürfen,gehen wir natürlich.Habe mir sogar 
vorgenommen,nicht weniger als bei unserem letzten Trip
zu fangen.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## börnie (17. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Hornhechtverwerter,
> wie macht Ihr das? Irgendein Geheimrezept?
> Ich habe Hornis gebraten und geräuchert, ich habe keinen Geschmack daran gefunden. Was mischt ihr dort hinein?
> Danke im Voraus
> Schönen Abend A.




moin moin,


hm ? verstehe ich nicht ? bei den hornis hat man eher das problem das sie zu würzig sind - nicht umgedreht ?!

wenn du sie räuchern möchtest geht das ganz einfach :

-dem sauber gemachten hornis schneidest du den schnabel ab.
-dann machst du dir ein salzbad. auf einem liter wasser 40-50 gramm kochsalz
-in das salzbad kommen die hornhechte für 8-10 stunden (je nachdem wie würzig du sie möchtest)
-danach gut trocknen lassen
-bei ca. 90° über buchenfeuer für 30 minuten garen lassen
-danach 45-60 minuten, bei 30° mit buchenmehl räuchern 
fertig....

-danach schneide ich den kopf ab und ziehe die haut runter. 
-der horni hat festes fleisch. du kannst ihn jetzt in 4 längliche streifen teilen. die trennlinie ist genau dort, wo die grätenreihen sitzen.
-mit einer kleinen spitzen gabel oder messerspitze, kannst du unter die (grünen) gräten fassen und diese entfernen. das ist ein bisschen arbeit, geht aber ganz prima.
-danach erhälst du schöne, absolut grätenfreie. längliche filtets.
-frisch gebackenes brot mit etwas leicht gesalzener butter dazu (kannst du dir leisten weil hornhechtfleisch extrem mager ist)....und guten appetit !

meine frau ist nicht gerade die begeisterte fischesserin.
aber bei den so zubereiteten hornis, macht sie immer eine ausnahme !:m


----------



## Jakomo76 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@LAC

Danke für die Infos nur noch 10 Tage dann bin ich wieder in Blavand.
Werde auch in HS an der Mole fischen. Mal sehen was so geht.



Mfg Jako


----------



## Jakomo76 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Bin vom 27.3.-11.4. in Blavand ist zu der Zeit jemand mit lust auf Brandungsangeln in der Nähe.


Mfg Jako


----------



## angler1996 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

danke für eure Antworten, also keine geheimen Zutaten zur Geschmacksveränderung. Dann liegt mir einfach der Geschmack nicht. Da könnt Ihr mehr fangen,
Gruß A.


----------



## Quappenjäger (17. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Meine frau schiebt sich diese grünknochen nur so rein - stückweise - da sie ja eine länge bis 1 m erreichen |supergri sie will nur noch hornhechte haben.
> 
> 
> Gruß Otto


 

Otto, Otto #h:q


----------



## Honeyball (17. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Meine frau schiebt sich diese grünknochen nur so rein - stückweise -  da sie ja eine länge bis 1 m erreichen



Tja, Otto, Otto, sowas geht hier ja nun mal gar nicht...#d
:vik::vik::vik:
Dafür gibt's auch ein schönes


----------



## CyKingTJ (17. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Jakomo76 schrieb:


> Bin vom 27.3.-11.4. in Blavand ist zu der Zeit jemand mit lust auf Brandungsangeln in der Nähe.



Bin ab 28. März eine Woche in Houstrup und werde vorwiegend Heringe angeln, vielleicht sieht man sich mal in HS ! |wavey:

@Lydum Art Center An der Hornhecht-Montage bin ich interessiert, vielleicht machste uns mal eine Zeichnung. #6


----------



## LAC (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Honeyball
Dieses tatüütattaaa verstehe ich nicht - habe ich jetzt ein blaulicht gewonnen - kläre mich doch mal auf, oder bin ich jetzt bestraft worden weil meine sätze falsch verstanden wurden.
Wer viel schreibt, trommelt viel - günter grass erhielt dafür einen Nobelpreis.|supergri


----------



## djoerni (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ferkelotto

das ist ganz einfach! das ist keine bestrafung! musst halt nur wenn wir das nächste mal bei dir erscheinen, ein schönes spanferkel grillen und gut ist#6:q


----------



## Jakomo76 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

CyKingTJ

Schwartzer Civic Celler Nummer werde mir in HS auch ein paar Heringe holen super Köder.

Mfg Jako


----------



## CyKingTJ (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Jakomo76 schrieb:


> CyKingTJ
> 
> Schwartzer Civic Celler Nummer werde mir in HS auch ein paar Heringe holen super Köder.
> 
> Mfg Jako



Alles klar, blauer Passat, Uelzener Nr. und eine Truhe voller Heringe. #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



djoerni schrieb:


> @ferkelotto
> 
> das ist ganz einfach! das ist keine bestrafung! musst halt nur wenn wir das nächste mal bei dir erscheinen, ein schönes spanferkel grillen und gut ist#6:q


 

djoerni,die Idee ist super.#6#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ djörnie
@ jürgen

Ich bin ganz schockiert über dieses tatoo tatoo, nun bin ich gezeichnet und ihr nennt mich schon ferkelotto, dabei habe ich nur das essen beschrieben, na wartet mal, ich werde es euch zeigen mit dem spanferkel :m ne currywurst mehr liegt nicht drin 
Ich beantworte immer fragen, nun werde ich auch mal eine stellen.
Kann mir ein boardie neue hotspots nennen, im bereich um hvide sande - egal welche fischart, will im mai diese mal mit freunden beangeln - für jede antwort bin ich dankbar - schreibt viel. :vik: freue mich über jedes wort.

Nachsatz:
Jürgen, hätte es bald vergessen, ich habe mir auch vorgenommen, mindestens so viele aale zu landen wie beim letzten mal - das war ja der hammer und wir hatten ja wirklich spass dabei, die pose wurde förmlich von der strömung zu den tiefen stellen getrieben. Das wir den platz gewechselt haben, war auch nicht schlecht, da es da auch so lief, hätte ich nicht gedacht - war gut die angelei und ich denke noch oft an deie schönen stunden


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ djörnie
> @ jürgen
> 
> Ich bin ganz schockiert über dieses tatoo tatoo, nun bin ich gezeichnet und ihr nennt mich schon ferkelotto, dabei habe ich nur das essen beschrieben, na wartet mal, ich werde es euch zeigen mit dem spanferkel :m ne currywurst mehr liegt nicht drin
> ...


 

Tja Otto,#h

Jahrelange Erfahrung ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzen.
Werden es dieses Jahr noch toppen.Zehre immer noch
von diesem Erlebnis.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## danmarkhuse (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

...einzelne Sätze / Zeilen kann man doch auch zitieren....muß doch nicht immer der ganze Text sein!|kopfkrat


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

meine stimme hat das ferkel :q aber ne cürry ist auch gut ( das schwein in ketchup und gewürze gedreht ).


----------



## heinzi (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



danmarkhuse schrieb:


> ...einzelne Sätze / Zeilen kann man doch auch zitieren....muß doch nicht immer der ganze Text sein!|kopfkrat


wie mach ich das denn?


----------



## heinzi (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

otto & jürgen
irgendwie sind mir die hornhechte jetzt schon unheimlich. das es soviele davon geben soll und diese auch noch schmecken, dann kann ich das fast nicht glauben. ich bin ja nun kein echter fischesser, aber nun bin ich doch echt gespannt auf die dinger. naja, nur fangen muß ich sie halt noch.


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

schmecken echt lecker! aber kannst otto wegen der grünknochen noch etwas mehr löchern :q. ne geräuchert echt klasse !


----------



## danmarkhuse (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



heinzi schrieb:


> wie mach ich das denn?



...beim Zitat:  ...einfach alles entfernen was nicht relevant ist!

oder: ......Text markieren & bei entsprechender Antwort "einfügen"!


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



heinzi schrieb:


> otto & jürgen
> irgendwie sind mir die hornhechte jetzt schon unheimlich. das es soviele davon geben soll und diese auch noch schmecken, dann kann ich das fast nicht glauben. ich bin ja nun kein echter fischesser, aber nun bin ich doch echt gespannt auf die dinger. naja, nur fangen muß ich sie halt noch.


 


@ Heinzi,#h

hab ja keine Ahnung wann du nach HS fährst,aber ein gutes
Trainingslager zuvor wäre Westkapelle auf Seeland.Von der
alten Pier beim Radarturm ist ein Topplatz für Hornhecht.
Fahrzeit von dir aus ca.3 Std.
Denk mal drüber nach.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Bin ab 28. März eine Woche in Houstrup und werde vorwiegend Heringe angeln, vielleicht sieht man sich mal in HS ! |wavey:
> 
> @Lydum Art Center An der Hornhecht-Montage bin ich interessiert, vielleicht machste uns mal eine Zeichnung. #6


 
@CyKingTJ

Hier schriftlich die Montage.
1) schlanke Pose, wenns geht sofort mit gewicht, damit du weit werfen kannst.
(warum schlanke pose, da du dadurch die bisse vorher schon ansagen kannst, da sie sich anders bewegen wenn sie den köder nehmen, als normal wenn sie im wasser nur tanzt, dieses geht nicht mit einer wasserkugel - die sieht aus der enttfernung immer gleich aus wenn sie sich dreht.)
2) Tiefe: Die fangtiefe ist etwa in 70 cm - es ist ein fisch der das oberflächenwasser gerne liebt und auch dort jagd.

3) Kleinen haken

4) Köder: kleine fischfetzen, hering, makrele, hornfisch
auch garnelen
5) Montage: Der kleine fischfetzen muss den ganzen schaft des hakens verdecken - der fisch darf keinen haken spüren. Damit der fischfestzen nicht wie eine nassser sack am haken hängt, mache ich einen einen bogen mit der schnur - wie etwa beim paalsteeg - drehe diesen und lege die schnur um den fischfetzen und ziehe ihn mit der schnur fest am schenkel des hakens. Der fischfetzen wird nicht mehr nach unten rutschen und du kannst sehr lange damit angeln.
Dieses ist meine methode - damit komme ich gut klar und fange auch welche - jedoch sind noch ander methoden gängig - ich finde diese genannte jedoch am besten.

6) Fressverhalten, der hornfisch wird diesen köder, nicht wie beim spinnen jagen sondern nimmt ihn sehr vorsichtig und testet ihn förmlich, dieses kann man erkennen - mit geschultem blick - schon im vorfeld, dann nimmt er den köder im vordemaul und zieht ab - die pose geht unter - kommt jedoch wieder hoch nach einigen metern, da er stoppt und den köder dreht, und ihn dann verschlingt, dabei zieht er von dannen und die pose geht erneut unter. Sollte er einen haken merken, spuckt er den köder wieder aus.

7) Anschalg: der anschlag sollt erfolgen, nach wenigen sekunden, wenn die pose das zweite mal untergeht - nicht beim ersten mal.

8) Info: wird beim zweiten mal der anschlag gemacht, hängt der haken in den weichteilen im schlund, wird der anschlag zu früh gemacht, hängt der haken im vorderbereich des knochens und kann nicht tief eindringen, dann werden die spektakulären sprünge aus dem wasser sichtbar und der fisch versucht seinen haken zu entfernen - meistens schaft er es.

9) das landen sollte nicht ruckartig gemacht werden sondern mit gefühl an land mit einem kleinen schwung durchgeführt werden, sollte er sich noch in der luft abdrehen, dann landet er wenigstens an land und nicht im wasser, wenn man ihn raus hebt.

Das wars - wenn es gut läuft kannst du 150 stück am tag fangen - ich gehe auf honfisch nur zwei stunden, das genügt mir.
Viel glück wünsche ich dir.
Gruss Otto


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo otto die curry sau wird schon schmecken


----------



## LAC (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> hallo otto die curry sau wird schon schmecken


 
@quappie
sei dir nicht so bewußt - ich kenne die stellen, wo sie sich gerne rumtreiben


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ich weiß wo sich die schweine rumm treiben :m und bisher hat mir jede sau geschmeckt!


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> *ich weiß wo sich die schweine rumm treiben* :m und bisher hat mir jede sau geschmeckt!


 


*In Rotenburg??? :q*

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> *ich weiß wo sich die schweine rumm treiben* :m und bisher hat mir jede sau geschmeckt!


 


In Rotenburg??? |supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

na klar :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> na klar :m


 


War wegen einer BW-Übung in den 70ern mal da.
Die 4-beiner liefen schon damals dort rum.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

das normal is ja auch dorf hier :m und wenn genug intus hab geh ich auch auf alle viere ( rod pod ) :q auch wenn nur 3 beine vorhanden #6 fehlt dann nur das richtige buzzer bar ( lach )


----------



## LAC (19. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> das normal is ja auch dorf hier :m und wenn genug intus hab geh ich auch auf alle viere ( rod pod ) :q auch wenn nur 3 beine vorhanden #6 fehlt dann nur das richtige buzzer bar ( lach )


 
@quappie
diese kurzform liebe ich, haste genug intus gehabt und mit alle viere hier gepostet  - oder mit dem trommelfinger es versucht - dein pc steht doch nicht - oder ab 1.11 uhr -  auf dem boden - schau mal nach. 

Das rotenburg eine schweinehochburg ist, wie es jürgen erwähnt und du bestätigst durch die landluft - auch dorf, wusste ich nicht, ich dachte immer hier in dänemark ist das land der schweinezucht. 
Eine züchter hier, hat ein bestseller geschrieben, ein buch über schweine, beim interview im fernsehen sagte er, er würde mit ihnen leben und entwickelte sich dabei langsam zur sau, d.h. seine sprache wurde mit lauten die man von den schweinen her kennt versträrkt - ich war beeindruckt, wie ein mensch sich langsam zum tier entwickeln kann. Und habe mich fast tot gelacht.
Das interessante daran, war, dass es ein schauspiel war vom fernsehen - wie es etwa von Loriot sein könnte - und es war herrlich gemacht - so gut, dass das volk beim fernsehen angerufen hat und sich beschwert hat, das geht aber zu weit - ich sah es als ein anfang, da man das land damit vorstellen wollte,  so auch das fernsehen, beim nächsten mal stellten sie einen bauern vor, der die dickste kartoffel gezüchtet hat, beim schwenk mit der kamera zur kartoffel, wurde ein fehler gemacht, da zeigte man seine finger, die sahen aus wie eine kartoffel.
Herrlich - kann ich nur sagen. Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass in rotenburg dieses auch der fall ist und sie damit die tastatur am pc bedienen.:q - da hilft dann nur ein bleistiftanspitzer.


----------



## Jakomo76 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Noch 8 Tage bis Blavand kann es kaum erwarten.

CyKing TJ 

Werde so 2 bis 3 mal in HS fischen vieleicht sieht mann sich.

LAC 

Kann mann ende März bis mitte April auch mit Hornis rechnen ?


Mfg Jako


----------



## LAC (19. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jakomo 76
Das Wetter ist momentan spitze und die sonne lacht, es könnte sein das im april die ersten hornhechte kommen. Ich habe es jedoch nicht im griff.


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Das rotenburg eine schweinehochburg ist, wie es jürgen erwähnt und du bestätigst durch die landluft - auch dorf, wusste ich nicht, ich dachte immer hier in dänemark ist das land der schweinezucht.
> 
> 
> denn weißt du ja warum ich mich bei euch auch immer so wohl gefühlt habe


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> Lydum Art Center schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das rotenburg eine schweinehochburg ist*, wie es jürgen erwähnt und du bestätigst durch die landluft *- auch dorf, wusste ich nicht, ich dachte immer hier in dänemark ist das land der schweinezucht.
> ...


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

na den haben wir ja auch


----------



## Jakomo76 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

LAC


Danke hört  sich gut an mache gerade Brandungsvorfächer.
Habe schon häufiger gelesen das ein kleines stück Seide ( Rot) 3mm x 5cm oder 5mm x 5cm  mit auf den Haken soll.
        Kannst du mehr Hornis sicher landen ihre feinen Zähne verfangen sich bei der Köder kontrolle in der Seide.


Mfg Jako


----------



## LAC (19. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jürgen / @ quappie

ihr beiden, seid schon so richtige kleine schnitzel - gegrillt und mit senf bestrichen sowie mit bier bepinselt könnte es ein festmahl werden - wer schweinefleisch mag.  
Inzwischen laufen kaum noch freilebende schweine hier rum - sie sind geschlachtet worden. 
Kühe werden auch immer weniger, der staat will oder hat jetzt eine neue steuer eingeführt, jeder bauer muss jetzt seine kuh versteuern - die bauern sind schwer sauer und einer sagte, beim zählen müsste er höllisch aufpassen, dass seine frau nicht mitgezählt wird, wenn sie im stall zwischen den kühen sitz und am melken ist.
Jedenfalls ist es ja was gutes, denn die tretminen belasten ja ganz schön die gewässer und auch einige angler. Es ist kein scherz.

Ich habe ihm gesagt, sollte dieser fehler mal passieren, könnte er eine rückerstattung beantragen und zwei fotos beilegen, eins wo nur die kühe sichtbar sind und eins mit frauchen. 
Er sollte sie mit einem filzstift einkreisen, damit der beamte sie auch findet.|bigeyes

War in hs und habe 1 stunde geangelt, lief gut und das wetter ist momentan super, volle sonne - jedoch etwas kalt.

Nachsatz:
@Jakomo 76
kenne ich diese methode, habe es auich schon mehrmals gemacht, ich finde es nicht so gut - es geht beim schleppen sehr gut, da sie sich dann in den feinen zähnen - wié du es ja schon erwähnt hast - verfangen, da man sie sonst verliert.
Ich spreche jedoch auch den geruchssinn an und bei mir schlucken sie.


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

denn frage ich mich wie sie den otto übersehen konnten |supergri|supergri ich und jörni kommen noch und dann aber die wurst auf den grill! hoffe du hast platz für uns 2 landwirte |supergri


----------



## Jakomo76 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Nächsten Freitag 20.00 Uhr nicht vorm Laptop! Werde dann in HS an der Mole sitzen und ein paar Platte fangen. Juhu


Mfg Jako


----------



## Grauwal (22. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Boardies ich habe mich hier neu angemeldet und möchte mich kurz vorstellen.
Otto habe ich kennengelernt und der hat mir den Tip mit dem Anglerboard gegeben.
Finde ich toll die Community hier da ich oft in Dänemark bin und hier sehr viele
gute Tipps gegeben werden.


----------



## LAC (22. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Grauwal

Hallo peter, begrüße dich in der runde der süchtigen, dass du dich überwunden hast und im anglerboard jetzt member bist und auch hier deinen senf abgeben kannst, finde ich gut - nagele mich bitte nicht so viel  
Grauwal passt bestens zu dir -  grau und dick -  ist halt ein grauwal, so wie ich dich kenne. 
Gruss otto


----------



## steamer (22. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hey jako
ich will dir nicht die mole schlecht machen....aber....
ich war letzten herbst auch an der mole in hs.  zum brandungsangeln...aber ich muß dir sagen es gibt viel bessere plätze als dort
ich habe etwas nördlicher in 2 std ..allerdings bei richtigem sturm..+..auflandigem wind..
23 richtig große platte gezogen
gleiche stelle 24 std später nochmal 15
2 std vor hochwasser!!!! köder natürlich wattis...system 3 paternoster ohne schnickschnack...wurfweite nur.........25-30m.. in die erste rinne
wenn die wellen richtig brechen....liegen sie dort und warten auf nahrung
suche die eine schöne stelle an deinem strand und du kannst dir die fahrt an die mole schenken.....
kleiner tipp.....google map....satellitenbilder
ich hoffe die tipp´s bringen erfolg und sparen sprit
g.steamer
p.s. bin ab dem 28. auch in brandung allerdings in sondervig
petri....


----------



## Jakomo76 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Steamer


Danke für deinen Tip werde mir das gleich mal ansehen.
Hast du an deiner stelle auch mal einen Dorsch gefangen?


Mfg Jako

Noch 5 Tage |supergri


----------



## steamer (22. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

nein ...aber ein nachbar
die 50 cm hatte er wohl
ich denke in der nacht sind die chancen besser
hast du eine wathose?
g.steamer


----------



## Jakomo76 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Steamer

Ja die 1 bis 2 km  hinter der Mole sehen echt geil aus . 
Werde es am Freitag gleich mal ausprobieren, hoffe Wetter
spielt mit und der  Angelladen hat Wattis .

Mfg Jako|supergri


----------



## Jakomo76 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Steamer


Nee keine Watthose brauche ich noch.
Kann aber weit werfen . Wollte so 17.00 loslegen
Open End natürlich.


mfg Jako|supergri


----------



## steamer (22. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ich mache mich samstag früh auf die socken in richtigung hs
wenn alles klappt werde ich gegen 11:00  in hs eintreffen
gehe aber erstmal auf hering denn
hochwasser ist erst gegen 16.00
g
steamer


----------



## steamer (22. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

schau mal bei askari rein
die haben wathosen zu einem guten preis
nur ....die zeit wird bestimmt knapp

eine wathose ist beim brandungsangel gold wert...und eigentlich ein muß
g.steamer


----------



## Jakomo76 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Steamer 


Samstag ist mir zu stressig deswegen Freitag nach HS ins Hostel und Samstag nach Blavand ins Haus . Askari werde ich Donnerstag noch besuchen mal schauen ob meine Größe da ist 55 € guter Preis sollte reichen brauche sowieso noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten.

Bist du eine oder zwei Wochen in Sondervig ? 


mfg Jako|supergri


----------



## Jakomo76 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Steamer 


Meintest du den km direkt hinter der Mole sieht auf Maps sehr interessant aus?


Mfg Jako


----------



## steamer (22. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

eine woche jetzt.....und eine im herbst
ich habe 39€ für meine bezahlt und sie ist klasse
ja ....hinter der mole in richtung norden ......achte aber auf die rücklaufkanten der wellen
oder wenn nichts geht....wechsel den platz immer um einige meter
irgendwann triffst du die stellen
g.steamer


----------



## Jakomo76 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@LAC 

Moin warste gestern oder heute fischen ? Kann es kaum erwahrten .



mfg Jako:q


----------



## LAC (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Jakomo76 schrieb:


> @LAC
> 
> Moin warste gestern oder heute fischen ? Kann es kaum erwahrten .
> 
> ...


 
Ich nicht, aber freunde von mir - sie haben heringe gelandet. Sie haben abgebrochen, als jeder seinen eimer voll hatte - war super wetter. Gestern waren wir kurz mal am fjord - das wetter war nicht gut. Habe ihnen förmlich nur fangplätze gezeigt - auch mal hier und da reingeworfen - aber es war mehr spielerei, da keiner von uns bock hatte, da der wind sehr scharf war. Heute ist es zwar nicht so windig, jedoch regnet es leicht.
Wünsche dir viel glück - die stelle nördlich der mole ist nicht schlecht auf platte - auch südlich von hvide sande sind gute stellen. In hvide sande selbst, finde ich das angeln auf platte nicht so gut, da ständig dort der staubsauger unter wasser am arbeiten ist. Beim letzten besuch sah ich ihn noch im molenbereich - er hält förmlich das becken frei, d.h. die einfahrt sowie den hafen. Es wurde ja in hvide sande ein ganz neuer sandstrand (südlich am hafen) angelegt - zu der zeit konnte man platte an land aufsammeln.


----------



## Jakomo76 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@LAC 

Wetter wird sich bis Freitag nicht groß ändern hoffe ab dann auf viel auflandigen Wind hohe Wellen und Vieeeeeeeeel Fisch. 


mfg Jako #h


----------



## Toarm (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moinsen,

bin jetzt aus HS zurück.

Heringe sind auf jeden Fall schon ne Menge da... keine Massen aber 60 St. pro Stunde ist doch okay, denke ich.

Im Fjord, haben wir sehr viele gute Barsche gefangen (bis zu 50 St. bis 32cm) , aber nen Hecht konnten wir nicht an die Rute locken. 

@ Otto:
Sage mal, kann es sein, dass es Maränen im Fjord gibt?


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Toarm schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> bin jetzt aus HS zurück.
> 
> ...


 


Sorry,bin zwar nicht Otto,:m

aber die Maränen (Helt) gibt es dort.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## CyKingTJ (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @CyKingTJ
> 
> Hier schriftlich die Montage.
> 1) schlanke Pose, wenns geht sofort mit gewicht, damit du weit werfen kannst...........



Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung, werd ich dieses Jahr mal testen auf der Ostsee. Ab wann fängt man in DK Hornis, sicher auch erst ab Mai, oder?

Noch 5 Tage dann geht´s los, endlich Urlaub !


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung, werd ich dieses Jahr mal testen auf der Ostsee.* Ab wann fängt man in DK Hornis*, sicher auch erst ab Mai, oder?
> 
> Noch 5 Tage dann geht´s los, endlich Urlaub !


 


Hallo CyKing,#h

glaube nicht,dass die Hornies innerhalb der nächsten 2-3
Wochen in Mengen vorkommen werden.Der eine oder andere Große wird zwar schon hinter den Heringen her sein,aber die
Fänge werden wohl vor der 2.-Aprilhälfte eher Zufall sein.
Aber die Heringe sollten dich entschädigen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## rainzor (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Toarm

Wo habt ihr denn im Fjord auf Barsch geangelt? Vom Ufer oder vom Boot? Und mit welchem Köder?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Toarm (24. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Zum einen war der Steg direkt am Ortsausgang von Nymindegab sehr gut und zweimal waren wir auch an den Ese Häusern. Da war´s auch nicht schlecht.
Vom Bott hatten wir es probiert, aber so richtig wollte das nicht klappen.
Haben sehr gut mit Wurm, Fischfetzen und Mehlwürmern gefangen.
Den ein oder anderen auch mit kleinen Blinkern, aber das war eher die Ausnahme.
Immer so an den Schlifkanten entlang
Gruß Torben


----------



## angler1996 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

was macht denn das Wetter aktuell?
Danke und Gruß A.


----------



## Toarm (24. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Angler 1996:

schau doch mal hier... http://www.zoover.de/danemark/jutland/hvide-sande/wetter
bei uns kam das ungefähr hin


----------



## Jakomo76 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ist das Außnehmen der Fische am Wasser in HS erlaubt ?|kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Jakomo76 schrieb:


> Ist das Außnehmen der Fische am Wasser in HS erlaubt ?|kopfkrat


 


Während der Badesaison solltest du das Gekröse wohl
besser nicht am Strand entsorgen.|smash:|smash:
Kipp das Zeugs beim Fischereihafen ab,und die Krabben
werden sich freuen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Jakomo76 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@j.Breithardt

Danke! Werde ich machen! Wollte nur wissen, ob es da generell irgendwelche Verbote gibt. Ist bei uns nicht überall erlaubt.

mfg Jako#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Jakomo76 schrieb:


> @j.Breithardt
> 
> Danke! Werde ich machen! Wollte nur wissen, ob es da generell irgendwelche Verbote gibt. Ist bei uns nicht überall erlaubt.
> 
> mfg Jako#h


 

Ein generelles Verbot ist mir nicht bekannt.Soll aber nicht
viel heißen,da ich kein Gesetzeskundiger bin.
Aber in Dänemark wird auch manches über den gesunden
Menschenverstand geregelt,ohne für jeden Mist ein eigenes
Gesetz zu schaffen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## blue1887 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Jakomo76 schrieb:


> Ist das Außnehmen der Fische am Wasser in HS erlaubt ?|kopfkrat


 moin,die Heringe kann man schön sauber machen im Hafen an den Fischreinigungsstellen der Kutter ,ist fliessend Wasser und Fischkisten vorhanden,dort mache ich es jedenfalls und viele andere auch,#h


----------



## sunny (25. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Blue, wie kommt man an diesen Reinigungsplatz ran? Wir sind auch bei den Fischreingungsanlagen, wussten aber nicht, das man die benutzen darf. Wo muss man da reinfahren? Bei dieser Minkfutterzentrale? Muss man da was bezahlen, wenn man die benutzt?

Wir setzen uns sonst immer an den Strand und haben jedesmal nen Haltungsschaden nach dem Aussnehmen |uhoh:.


----------



## LAC (25. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Wir setzen uns sonst immer an den Strand und haben jedesmal nen Haltungsschaden nach dem Aussnehmen 

@ Sunny
das kann ich verstehen, bei den mengen an fisch :q
Freue mich, dass ihr gut zuhause angekommen seid.

Ich finde den platz auch gut, lege mich dabei im sand und werde umkreist von den vögeln, die mir förmlich die fischreste aus den händen fressen - ein einmaliges schauspiel wie im hitschcock film - die vögel.

Den platz im hafen - mit fl. wasser- kenne ich gar nicht, werde mal schaun beim nächsten mal. Ich glaube er ist für die berufsfischer gedacht. Wobei die ihre abfälle,  ja etwas anders entsorgen - da reicht ja nicht mehr eine plastiktüte, das wäre ja spielerei.
Ich habe mich gewundert, dass an der schleuse die abfalleimer nicht mehr stehen, sie waren ja nicht nur voll früher, sie platzen schon und liefen über und der angelkram sowie die fischreste lagen schon daneben und es stank bestialisch.
Für die ratten war es ein wallfahrtsort - ein heiliger platz.:q

Inzwischen sind sie weg oder waren zurzeit nicht da, jedenfalls lag jetzt der angelkram schön verteilt in den ecken bzw.wurde im wasser geschmissen - fischabfälle habe ich jedoch nicht gesehen, jedoch klagen einige hier, da diese oft auf den parkplätze am strand, in großen mengen in den papierkörben entsorgt werden - auch eine möglichkeit, denn dann stinkt es nicht zuhause.
Ich füttere die vögel.


----------



## blue1887 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Blue, wie kommt man an diesen Reinigungsplatz ran? Wir sind auch bei den Fischreingungsanlagen, wussten aber nicht, das man die benutzen darf. Wo muss man da reinfahren? Bei dieser Minkfutterzentrale? Muss man da was bezahlen, wenn man die benutzt?
> 
> Wir setzen uns sonst immer an den Strand und haben jedesmal nen Haltungsschaden nach dem Aussnehmen |uhoh:.


 moin,im Südhafen ,dort wo die MS Solea ankert,ganz am Ende,ist nen Wasseranschluss mit Schlauch,danach wieder alles schön sauber machen und gut ist:m


----------



## sunny (25. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Blue
Danke.

@LAC
Es wir für uns immer schwieriger nach dem Ausnehmen/Saubermachen der Fische wieder in die Senkrechte zu kommen. Das Alter ist einfach erbarmungslos |rolleyes.

Letzte Woche hätte mich fast schon beim Tragen des Eimers von der Schleuse bis zum Auto die Bewusstlosigkeit ereilt |supergri.

Die Schmuddelfraktion der Angler wird man leider nicht ausrotten können, egal welche Maßnahmen ergreift. Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen und meine Fischabfälle in eine der rumstehenden Mülltonnen werfen #d.


----------



## Brasse10 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich bin ab dem 4.4 bis zum 18.4 in HS!!

Welche Angelsachen sollte ich mitnehmen ?

Was beist dann ??


Danke Brasse 10


----------



## LAC (25. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Es wir für uns immer schwieriger nach dem Ausnehmen/Saubermachen der Fische wieder in die Senkrechte zu kommen. Das Alter ist einfach erbarmungslos |rolleyes.

Letzte Woche hätte mich fast schon beim Tragen des Eimers von der Schleuse bis zum Auto die Bewusstlosigkeit ereilt |supergri.

olaf, wem sagst du das, du bist noch jung, ich lasse mir schon meinen eimer tragen.
Ihr hättet es einfacher gehabt, nur ein anderes vorfach und alles wäre ganz gemütlich abgelaufen :q
Denke noch immer an die stehrunde - bis in den frühen morgen - ohne bewusstlosigkeit.
Gruss Otto


@ Brasse
In HS kann man zu der zeit nur heringe angeln, jedoch könnten schon die ersten hornhechte kommen. Für beide arten kannst du eine mittleren spinnrute nehmen, wobei die montagen für die o.g. fischarten jedoch anders sind. Außerdem kannst du auf platte in der umgebung gehen, da solltest du mit einer brandungsrute arbeiten. Im fjord auf hecht und barsch geht auch mit einer spinnrute.
Du benötigst also nicht eine spezialrute - in HS verkaufen sie knüppel mit rolle und schur - um 35 euro, da kannst du alles mit angeln - haben reichlich kugelager, die hinterher zum problem werden, jedoch halten sie eine saison.

Wichtig sind die vorfächer beim hering sowie die montage bei hornhecht. Hecht, mit wobbler usw. und barsch mit gummischwänze oder tauwurm bzw. maden.
Forellen und andere arten sind nur in den fließgewässern vorhanden, die auf der anderen seite vom fjord liegen - etwa 40 km entfernt.
Mach dir keine große gedanken - da fangen auch 6 jährige fische.


----------



## angler1996 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

nur mal so, da ich Freitag wahrscheinlich im Anflug bin:
Haben die Hechte im Fjord nicht Schonzeit?
Gruß A.

hab mal gesucht , allerdings nur eine Seite von einem Reiseveranstalter gefunden
Hecht im Süßwasser 01.04. bis 30.04., da lasse ich die Wob's zu Hause.
Falls Jemand andere Info hat, bitte mitteilen.


----------



## Thomas-A. (25. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo @ all ,

ich lese hier schon eine ganze weile mit .

Finde euer Forum echt Klasse #6

lese aber mehr wie ich schreibe .

Ich fahre selbst im April nach Sondervig und möchte mich am Fjord auch mal mit dem Brandungsangeln versuchen . 

Da hier sehr viele Tips gegeben werden hoffe ihr habt auch den einen oder andren für mich .

Wo in Hvide Sande kann ich mein glück auf platte versuchen ?
Giebt es vieleicht eine Karte wo stellen markiert sind wo ich welche Fischart fangen kann ?

LG Thomas


----------



## blue1887 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Thomas-A. schrieb:


> Hallo @ all ,
> 
> ich lese hier schon eine ganze weile mit .
> 
> ...


moin,am Strand hast du reichlich Möglichkeiten,einfach mal schauen wo das Wasser etwas tiefer ist ,habe schon sehr gut gefangen neben der grossen Mole in HS,brauchst nur zwischen 10-50m rauswerfen,
http://www.hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/hvidesande_hafen_karte.htm
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## knutemann (25. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Denke noch immer an die stehrunde - bis in den frühen morgen - ohne bewusstlosigkeit.


Otto aber schön wars doch:l mit Thermoklamotten und der Grill hatte doch eine angenehme Wärme, wenn mann denn in die windgeschützte Ecke kam#6


----------



## knutemann (25. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Ihr hättet es einfacher gehabt, nur ein anderes vorfach und alles wäre ganz gemütlich abgelaufen :q



und noch mal zitieren (lern ich evtl. auch nochmal, wie mann mehrfach zitiert|uhoh

Ach Otto, ich muss dir schon wieder Beifall zollen|bigeyes


Du hast völlig recht; Vorfach ohne Haken hätte uns die ganze Sache vereinfacht:q
und zur Schmuddelfraktion, da stehen wieder Mülleimer und da ich genau daneben stand, konnte ich doch mehrfach beobachten, wie Zuschauer und auch Angler (Dänen und Deutsche) diesen benutzten, um ihren Müll zu entsorgen.
Fischabfall kam definitiv in dieser Zeit da nicht rein; sonst jibbets Mecker!!!!


----------



## Brasse10 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@*Lydum Art Center**

Das Hering angeln kenne ich noch aus meiner Jugend, ich habe bis zu meinen 24 Lebensjahren in SH ( Lübeck )
gewohnt.

Ich werde mich dann auch auf die Heringe beschränken,
Na gut der umbau auf Hornhecht ist ja nicht die Welt !!


Aber Danke für deinen Tipp !!*


----------



## Mefo2 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

In H-Sande gibt es zwei Angelläden, der erste ist am Kreisel: dort liegen 
 Zeitungen und Bücher aus, zum mitnehmen( Kostenlos).
 Vergess nicht du brauchts den Danske-Fischereischein.
Der zweite Angelladen ist runter richtung rechter Aussenmole,dort kauf ich
meine Sachen die ich in H-Sande brauche.
 Gruß Mefo2


----------



## LAC (25. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

nur mal so, da ich Freitag wahrscheinlich im Anflug bin:
Haben die Hechte im Fjord nicht Schonzeit?
Gruß A.

Hallo Angler,
noch nicht am freitag, jedoch vom 1.-30.4. im süsswasser.
Wobei jeder angler sich selbst vor ort informieren soll, wann die schonzeiten bzw.wo schutzzonen sind, denn die können unterschiedlich sein. 




@ Knutemann
der grill hatte wirklich eine angenehme wärme, du hattest ja 25 kg mitgebracht. Olaf will mir ja 3 qm3 liefern für den vogelmenschen, der in die lüfte steigen soll. Hat peter dich angeschrieben - ich habe ihn überredet - jetzt ist er member grauwal, ist momentan in deutschland auf einer beerdigung und ist morgen wieder hier.
Paternoster ohne haken? das werde ich mal versuchen - kaue meine fingernägel ab und binde die an - geht auch, da meine auf der unterseite farbig sind. 
Freue mich, dass die eimer wieder da sind, denn ich habe schon hänger bekommen, weil welche die ganze angel reinwerfen, da sie am verzweifeln sind - es hat etwas mit dem vorfach zu tun
Gruss Otto

@ Thomas
mit der brandungsrute am fjord ist nicht das beste - für die nordsee ist sie gut.
Der fjord ist sehr flach und gleicht mehr einer lagune nicht vergleichbar mit den norw. fjorden, so wie die meisten sie im kopfe gespeichert haben, da denkt man ja nicht an (kappeln) an der schlei in deutschland, welches auch ein fjord ist. 

Wenn du vor ort bist, bekommst du im angelladen, bzw. im touristikbüro welches neben dem aquarium liegt gute informationen. Sie haben alles - auch karten - wobei die karten im DIN A 5 format sind, sogar mit angaben der fischarten. Sie sind jedoch nur grobe anhaltspunkte, denn der fjord ist etwa 40 km lang und der dorsch auf der seite etwa 3 km. Sie sind aber wesentlich kleiner  das mindestmass ist festgelegt auf 40 cm und die man fängt sind noch kleiner von land - jedoch kann man auch größere an der nordlichen mole erwischen, jedoch sind es alles jungtiere, da nur diese in den seichten gewässern sich aufhalten - die dicken sind ab 20 m und mehr zu finden - die solea fährt 4 std. damit sie eine tiefe erreicht, wo sie sich aufhalten. 

@ Brasse
dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen - wünsche dir erfolg.


----------



## sunny (26. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Olaf will mir ja 3 qm3 liefern für den vogelmenschen, der in die lüfte steigen soll.



Da birngst du was durcheinander, Knuteman macht in Kohle. Ich habe damit nichts zu tun |supergri.


----------



## LAC (26. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Da birngst du was durcheinander, Knuteman macht in Kohle. Ich habe damit nichts zu tun |supergri. 

@ sunny
Olaf - nur indirekt - es war dein aromatisch griechischer schnaps. :q der mich etwas durcheinander gebracht hat. Ich habe ja nur kleine schnapsgläser davon genommen und diese noch mit cola verdünnt, wo ein gelächter aufkam,:q jedoch nach einer gewissen zeit erzeugten sie bei mir funkelnde heringspaternoster in den augen - als wir uns über die holzkohle unterhielten. Es war eine farbenfrohe nacht obwohl es dunkel war und ich keine gesichter sah - nur glühende holzkohle.

Nachsatz:
@ alle
Inzwischen zieht bei uns eine kaltfront übers land - heute nacht hatten wir 4 grad minus, jetzt ist es um die nullgrenze - keine panik, den heringen macht es nichts aus, sie sind noch im kaltem wasser reichlich vorhanden.


----------



## Holstein1912 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin Moin #h
kurze Frage:
Ich bin früher in den Ferien des öfteren mit meinen Eltern nach Dänemark in den Urlaub gefahren. Da war ich noch ein paar Jahre jünger und dementsprechend minderjährig. Nun soll es mit ein paar Freunden mal wieder nach Hvide Sande gehen...
Ist das richtig, das man ab dem 18. Lebensjahr einen Dänischen Fischereischein auch für die Angelei an der Küste benötigt? Und wenn ja kann ich diesen Schein in einem der beiden Angelläden kaufen oder in der Touristeninformation?

Besten Dank soweit


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Holstein1912 schrieb:


> Moin Moin #h
> kurze Frage:
> Ich bin früher in den Ferien des öfteren mit meinen Eltern nach Dänemark in den Urlaub gefahren. Da war ich noch ein paar Jahre jünger und dementsprechend minderjährig. Nun soll es mit ein paar Freunden mal wieder nach Hvide Sande gehen...
> Ist das richtig, das man ab dem 18. Lebensjahr einen Dänischen Fischereischein auch für die Angelei an der Küste benötigt? Und wenn ja kann ich diesen Schein in einem der beiden Angelläden kaufen oder in der Touristeninformation?
> ...


 

Ja,ist richtig,und die Scheine kannst du dort auch 
kaufen.Schönen Urlaub.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (26. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Lydum Art Center


> Olaf - nur indirekt - es war dein aromatisch griechischer schnaps. :q der mich etwas durcheinander gebracht hat. Ich habe ja nur kleine schnapsgläser davon genommen und diese noch mit cola verdünnt, wo ein gelächter aufkam,:q


Als selbsternannter griechischer Kulturbeauftragter in West-Jütland gehört es zu meinen Pflichten, diesen Vorfall zu überprüfen. Otto, hast Du wirklich Ouzo mit Cola verdünnt??? |kopfkrat

Costas


----------



## sunny (26. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hatta, wir aber auch. Ein ganz ausgezeichnetes Getränk. Nur hatte Otto nen Schnapsglas und wir ne 0,3 l Galone |supergri.

Nach dem 3. Glas stand die Frisur von Otto auf Sturm, wie er nach dem 6. aussah, will ich hier garnicht näher beschreiben :q.


----------



## LAC (26. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ costa / sunny

Entschuldige bitte costa, ich kann es verstehen, dass du als griechischer "kulturbeauftragter" dieses verfolgen muss, denn wie kann man nur dieses griechische kulturgut so vernichten.:q Es ist deine pflicht, diese der obersten etage zu melden. Verzeih mir, denn ich habe es nur gemacht, damit ich am nächsten tag noch die augen auf machen kann. Olaf untertreibt gerne, obwohl er ein angler ist |supergri, es waren nicht o,3 ltr galonen, ich habe am nächsten tag mit offenen augen, zig flaschen davon entsorgen müssen, 

jedoch hat er recht mit meinen haaren. Für diesen griechischen kulturabend wollte ich mich extra fein machen - leider ist mir dabei der haarföhn explodiert, lach nicht, denn ich bin jetzt gezeichnet für mein leben mit einem mittelstreifen und links und rechts über den ohren hängt nur noch sauerkraut. Darüber haben sich die bösen jungs lustig gemacht. |supergri|supergri|supergri sie haben mich gehänselt.
Viel lieber hätte ich von eurer ehemaligen kulturministerin Nana Mouskouri das lied "weiße rosen aus athen" gehört, |supergri dann wäre ich aufgesprungen und hätte getantzt |laola:
und an den philosophischen lebenskünstler alexis zorbas gedacht, ein lebensfroher mann - der bäume zum rutschen bringt.  der film ist spitze und zählt zu meinen favoriten:vik:
Wenn dann noch viki leandros - auch eine griechische kulturchefin gesungen hätte - ich hätte nicht mehr weiter gewusst und mir dieses kulturgut unverdünnt in großen pappbechern in den kopf geschüttet, bis ich bilnd geworden wäre.
Zum glück ist es nicht passiert - deshalb kann ich noch sehen und solch einen mist schreiben  nehme es nicht für übel - meine frau dreht schon den kopf zur seite wenn sie mich sieht - dabei war es ihr haarföhn, das hätte ja auch anders enden können.
gruss otto

@ alle
nehmt mir diese zeilen nicht für übel - aber es musste einfach mal gesagt bzw gepostet werden.
Jetzt kann ich frei atmen und bin gerne bereit eine frage betreffend der angelei zu beantworten, auch costa ist ein begandeter angler und wird es können, denn er durchforstet alle gewässer hier - 
es geht also fachlich weiter.#a:a


----------



## Jakomo76 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Melde mich ab, morgen 18 uhr endlich in HS rechts neben der Mole .
Bericht folgt in 14 Tagen.

mfg Jako


----------



## LAC (26. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Jakomo 76
Wünsche dir viel erfolg
es soll wärmer werden - hering läuft gut!


----------



## Jakomo76 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@LAC


Danke werde mich wacker schlagen und eure Ratschläge befolgen.


mfg Jako:q


----------



## perchcatcher (27. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich bin am morgen in Bjerregard das ja auch nicht weit werde warscheinlich meinen größten teil anner Mole verbringen 

Der Hering geht gut ?` Hmm fahr ich schon heute abend *sabber*


Ich hab jetzt genug gelesen hier Barsch und so geht auch ?
Wo dann z.B. würde mich erstmal Interessieren falls mal nix geht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



perchcatcher schrieb:


> Ich bin am morgen in Bjerregard das ja auch nicht weit werde warscheinlich meinen größten teil anner Mole verbringen
> 
> Der Hering geht gut ?` Hmm fahr ich schon heute abend *sabber*
> 
> ...


 


Wenn du wie du sagst bereits genug gelesen hast,solltest
du auch eine Menge Infos über die Barsche erhalten haben.
Geschrieben wurde jedenfalls genug darüber.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## elwiss (27. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi,

Bin ganz neu im Board und genauso neu beim Angeln...
Wir fahren morgen nach HS, auch wegen der Heringe, logo.
Viel Ahnung hab ich nicht von der Sache, aber voll den Profi an meiner Seite !

Freue mich wie früher auf'n Wiehnachtsmann... 

Nehme mal den Schlepptop mit und wenns klappt mit Internetz, schreib' ich hier mal
wie es so läuft.


----------



## LAC (27. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bin ganz neu im Board und genauso neu beim Angeln...
> Wir fahren morgen nach HS, auch wegen der Heringe, logo.
> ...


 
Hallo elwiss,
herzlich willkommen - neu und anfänger, dann kannst du hier viel lernen, wobei du ja ein profi an der seite hast, dann kann nicht schief gehen in hvide sande - es wird laufen, nehm ganz kleine heringsvorfächer mit fischhaut ohne lametta, sag ihm das nicht, dann bist du der profi. 
Du musst die fische nicht den kopf abbeißen - man sollte sie betäuben und ein herzstich geben |supergri|supergri
Wünsche euch viel erfolg.


----------



## elwiss (27. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ha !, 

"Profi" liest mit, garantiert, weil is' auch heiß wie Frittenfett.

Aber Danke für den Tip. 

Kopp abbeissen ist auch nicht so schön, geht erst nach 15 Oel 
-Muß jetzt erstmal los - Einkaufen für eine Woche Spass (hoffe..)


----------



## skally (28. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Guten Tag die Herren

und zwar: meine frau und ich planen nächstes Wochenende in HS auf Heringe zu angeln. Sind denn schon fänge zu verzeichnen? 

Und kennt einer von euch eine gute Unterkunft für eine Nacht die anglergerecht ist? Also wo man Fische sauber machen könnte und eine Gefriertruhe zur verfügung hat?

Lg Pascal


----------



## NF Angler (28. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Bin heute zurück aus HS. Die Heringsfänge lassen noch etwas zu Wünschen übrig, aber es wird langsam besser. Der grosse Durchbruch kommt wohl erst ab nächster Woche, wenn der "angebliche Frühling" eintrifft. Die Platten beissen ganz gut an der Mole. Habe gestern innerhalb von 3 Std. 12 Stück "verhaften" können bei auflaufendem Wasser. Nicht unbedingt sehr Grosse, aber wenigstens war Fisch im Eimer !!

Petri Heil an alle, die jetzt nach HS fahren. Es wird bestimmt jeden Tag besser mit dem Hering.

Euer NF Angler


----------



## torsten nms (28. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



NF Angler schrieb:


> Petri Heil an alle, die jetzt nach HS fahren. Es wird bestimmt jeden Tag besser mit dem Hering.
> 
> Euer NF Angler



Moin Jo ..
hoffentlich wird's auch mit dem Verhalten der "Angler" besser .....
jedes Jahr das gleiche Schauspiel ... die Fische werden nicht versorgt,nicht getötet  tlw. brutal von den Haken gerissen ..in großen Eimern zu eine Fischpampe zerdrückt ! mit waidgerecht hat das was ich dort jedes Jahr zu sehen bekomme nichts zu tun ! --->  und das find ich      :v

an Alle Anderen ... Petri für die Saison !

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Torsten,#h

auch ich kenne die Heringsszene in HS seit über 30 Jahre.
Also vermutlich länger als die meisten im Board hier.
Die von dir geschilderten Vorkommnisse gibt es bereits
über die gesammten Jahre,und damals waren die deutschen
Angler noch deutlich in der Unterzahl.
Leider sieht es aber auch auf den Makrelenkuttern in D;NL;B
nicht besser aus.
Das soll keine Rechtfertigung für das verhalten mancher Angler sein,aber das über einen Kamm scheren ist auch
nicht in Ordnung.
Ich kenne viele Angler,die sich auch beim Heringeangeln
korrekt verhalten.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (29. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Heringe sind gut da,
heute morgen von 8.00 - 9.00 oder 9.00 - 10.00 Uhr Sommerzeit (weiß nicht mehr)
18 Stück in einer Stunde, andere noch viel mehr, weil ich ja keine Ahnung.

Den ganzen Tag gut was los an Sluse und Mole.

Leider nur 5 min Sonne heute.


----------



## spin89 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



NF Angler schrieb:


> Bin heute zurück aus HS. Die Heringsfänge lassen noch etwas zu Wünschen übrig, aber es wird langsam besser. Der grosse Durchbruch kommt wohl erst ab nächster Woche, wenn der "angebliche Frühling" eintrifft. Die Platten beissen ganz gut an der Mole. Habe gestern innerhalb von 3 Std. 12 Stück "verhaften" können bei auflaufendem Wasser. Nicht unbedingt sehr Grosse, aber wenigstens war Fisch im Eimer !!
> 
> Petri Heil an alle, die jetzt nach HS fahren. Es wird bestimmt jeden Tag besser mit dem Hering.
> 
> Euer NF Angler



Hallo wollte ma fragen von wo aus du von der Mole aus fischt fahre in 2 wochen auch wieder hin habe bislang jedoch nur Dorsche von der Mole bekommen,fischt du ganz am ende der mole un in welche richtung?Gruss Lasse


----------



## LAC (30. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ torsten nms

es ist leider so, jedoch wie Jürgen es schon sagt, sehr viele angler verhalten sich korrekt. Die meisten sind ja keine angler, sie haben zwar eine rute in der hand und fangen fische und ich glaube einige kennen die art noch nicht mal, die sie am haken haben - zum teil sind es familien mit kindern, die sich dort eine angel gekauft, weil man leicht fische landen kann und der kleine gerne welche fangen möchte. Da kennt papa und sohn nichts vom waidgerechten töten - das ist wie eine fahrt zum mond für sie. 
Problem ist, dass dieses nicht waidgerehte verhalten, den anglern angelastet wird, da man sie sehr schlecht unterscheiden kann.

@ skally
Die heringe laufen momenatn bestens -ich komme gerade aus 
hvide sande und habe dort non 16.00 - 18.00 zwei std. mit bordie Grauwal geangelt. Es war ein eimer voll.
Wenn du ein zimmer suchst für eine nacht, geht es nur im hotel - oder judendherberge. Wenn du nur eine nacht bleibst, benötigst du kein gefriertruhe, mach sie am wasser sauber und lass sie im wagen im eimer - es war heute nachts 2 grad minus und 6 grad am tage - das übesteht jeder hering zwei tage.

@ J.Breithart
Jürgen, wie schon erwähnt gut heringe gefangen, war mit bordie Grauwolf da und habe mein freund bordie Hatri getroffen - er ist etxtra von kolding nach HS gekommen um einige heringen zu landen - hat super geangelt. Hat an der ostküste im bereich um kolding eine dicke mefo gelandet - das ist auch einer, der zu unserem bordie treffen kommen würde in HS, er kommt zwar nach HS nochmal, jedoch ist es etwas zu früh - so glaube ich - da ich den termin nicht genau im kopf hatte. Werde ihn jedoch kontaktieren um es genau zu wissen  - guter angler super typ.

@ Elwiss
das sieht doch gut aus - 18 stück in einer std, das ist OK.#6
Einige angler betreiben dieses 10 std am tag und eine woche lang - das sind rund 1400 Stck - das sind 15 Eimer voll. Das ist doch genug für den eigenverbrauch :q 
Einige bleiben zwei wochen - die angeln täglich 9 std für den eigenverbrauch - sie haben einen bus, es muss also eine grossfamilie sein. Bei der heimfahrt sitzen die mitreisenden :qauf fischeimer (30 eimer stehen zur wahl) und einige nehmen das wochendticket der bahn :q:q Man lässt sich schon was einfallen, damit man satt wird.#d
Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Halo Otto,#h

das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht.Dann könnte sich der
Teilnehmerkreis am Treffen ja doch als interessant erweisen.
Freut mich das ihr die Heringe da habt.
Werde mir die Woche mal ein paar im Fischgeschäft kaufen
müssen.:c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## torsten nms (30. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ torsten nms
> 
> es ist leider so, jedoch wie Jürgen es schon sagt, sehr viele angler verhalten sich korrekt. Die meisten sind ja keine angler, sie haben zwar eine rute in der hand und fangen fische und ich glaube einige kennen die art noch nicht mal, die sie am haken haben - zum teil sind es familien mit kindern, die sich dort eine angel gekauft, weil man leicht fische landen kann und der kleine gerne welche fangen möchte. Da kennt papa und sohn nichts vom waidgerechten töten - das ist wie eine fahrt zum mond für sie.
> Problem ist, dass dieses nicht waidgerehte verhalten, den anglern angelastet wird, da man sie sehr schlecht unterscheiden kann.
> ...



Moinsen,
ich wollte auf keinen Fall alle Heringsangler über einen Kamm scheren ! nur in HS fällt mir die dann doch große Zahl der "Unwissenden" auf----> und da sind dann auch solche bei mit Weste und zig .. Angelvereinssticker -- mit den größten Eimern ! ... ich gewinne beim zuschauen dann meist den Eindruck daß die Zeit (?) nicht da ist das Tier schnell zu versorgen.... schnell wieder die Haken zu Wasser ... man könnte ja ggf. einen Fisch mehr fangen..... und die Fische müssen elendig verrecken .... ein Fingerschnipp reicht um den Hering waigerecht zu töten .... ---> *Das Verhalten* ist es was bei mir auf Unverständnis trifft ;+

Aber wenn die Heringe vor der Schleuse stehen ist es nun wirklich einfach dort Fische zu fangen ... was dann natürlich auch die große Zahl der _Freizeitangelversuchenden_... erklärt !


Gruß
Torsten


----------



## YJeeper (30. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo zusammen !
Wir sind vom 11.4. - 18.04.09 in Hvide Sande und wollen die ganze Woche nutzen zum Angeln.
Waren schon 2x dort und haben uns rund um den Küstenstreifen "herumgeangelt", aber meistens ohne großen Erfolg. Uns fehlt die Erfahrung beim Meeresangeln/Brandungsangeln und das Wissen um was heraus zu holen.

Vielleicht ist ja wer dort der die Stellen kennt (wo was beisst) und ein paar Tipps geben kann. Sind selber im Meeresfischen eher ungeübt, sind aber trotzdem die ganze Zeit fleissig dabei.  |wavey: Der Ehrgeiz halt....hehe Habe dazu aber schon einen Thread eröfent mit der Bitte um Hilfe und Tipps beim Brandungsangeln.

Das mit den Heringen kann ich vollkommen bestätigen: Mit Waidgerecht hat das da wenig zu tun! Aber so ist das Halt wenn Hinz und Kunz ohne Lehrgang und Prüfung angeln dürfen in dem Land.


Gruss, Pierre


----------



## Pit der Barsch (30. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Also.
Ich møchte nur das Heringsfestival gewinnen #6
Und dann ein wenig Brandungsangeln .
So møchte ich(und meine Frau) die Urlaubswoche dort verbringen.:q


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (30. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Also.
> Ich møchte nur das Heringsfestival gewinnen #6
> Und dann ein wenig Brandngsangeln .
> So møchte ich(und meine Frau) die Urlaubswoche dort verbringen.:q



Wann fahrt ihr denn ?


----------



## Brasse10 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



NF Angler schrieb:


> Bin heute zurück aus HS. Die Heringsfänge lassen noch etwas zu Wünschen übrig, aber es wird langsam besser. Der grosse Durchbruch kommt wohl erst ab nächster Woche, wenn der "angebliche Frühling" eintrifft. Die Platten beissen ganz gut an der Mole. Habe gestern innerhalb von 3 Std. 12 Stück "verhaften" können bei auflaufendem Wasser. Nicht unbedingt sehr Grosse, aber wenigstens war Fisch im Eimer !!
> 
> Petri Heil an alle, die jetzt nach HS fahren. Es wird bestimmt jeden Tag besser mit dem Hering.
> 
> Euer NF Angler




Schreib mir doch bitte schnell was über Köder, Vorfächer und Gewichte ( Blei )  Benötige ich Brandungsruten für die Mole ??

Ichüberlege ob ich für Samstag noch mehr in Auto lade.

Eigentlich wollte ich nur Heringe angeln !!

Dankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## elwiss (30. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Sind heute morgen von ca. 7.30 - 11.00 am Geländer gewesen, Heringe waren voll da, zuletzt haben wir wie die Oelsardinen gestanden. Fänge ohne Ende. Bin jetzt seit Samstag vorort und kann allerdings nicht behaupten, daß die Angler schlecht mit den Heringen umgehen, zumindest oben an der Schleuse.

War eben ca. 19.30 nochmal da, ging nichts mehr. Der Wind drückt voll rein und die Slusen sind voll auf.

Morgen mach' ich Pause mit Heringen fischen (und putzen !!!) und werd' mal Forellen suchen....


----------



## Pit der Barsch (30. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Wann fahrt ihr denn ?


Am 25 April fuer eine Woche:vik:


----------



## Costas (30. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Brasse

Ich habe zwar keine so grosse Erfahrung wie einige andere hier, versuche trotzdem Dir einen konkreten Vorschlag zu geben.

Brandungsruten um ca. 4m Länge sind für die Mole oder für die Fischerei im Hafen fehl am Platz. Ich rate Dir eher eine 2,70-3,20m Rute für 30-80g Wurfgewicht mitzunehmen. Fischt Du auf Platten, dann wäre ein Brandungsvorfach ideal mit rundem Rollblei am Ende. Als Köder Watt- und/oder Seeringelwürmer benutzen. 

Willst Du hingegen etwas weiter südilch oder nördlich von HS fischen, dann sind längere Ruten mit Wurfgewichten bis 200g empfehlenswert. Da herrscht meistens eine starke Unterströmmung und die Gewichten sind schnell am Strand. Empfohlene Wurfweite ist höchstens 100m, meistens reichen 20-50m aus.

Für Heringe im Hafen: Heringsvorfach mit 4-6 Haken. Diejenigen mit Fischhaut sollen die besten sein. Farblich grünlich/weiss. Dazu ein Heringsblei (flaches Blei, meistens rot-weiss) mit 40-50g Gewicht. Achte darauf, dass es nicht zu tief kommt, denn die bleiben gern hängen. Immer bewegen!

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> @Brasse
> 
> Ich habe zwar keine so grosse Erfahrung wie einige andere hier, versuche trotzdem Dir einen konkreten Vorschlag zu geben.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Costas,#h

in meinen Augen eine perfekte Empfehlung.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (31. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jürgen,
für das AB-treffen werden wir schon welche zusammen trommeln, wenn nicht, sind wir - wie immer - unter uns, auch nicht schlecht. 
Nicht so viele heringe kaufen- ich wollte nochmal auf hering gehen, damit du auch einige frische bekommst - 2 tage angele ich für dich - ist das genug :q ich kann sie sofort einlegen, oder möchtest du mehr als ein ölfass voll haben :q

@ torsten nms
nun kenne ich die angelplätze an der westküste in dänemark sowie die hot spots - wie man sie nennt, sehr gut. Hvide sande ist einer davon, der sich jedoch in den letzten jahren zu einem kirmesplatz entwickelt hat, da hier jeder von klein an, in der fischsaison, erfolge verbuchen kann - ohne auch nur einen blassen schimmer ahnung zu haben von der angelei, vom fisch bzw. vom waidmännischem verhalten. Hier stehen sie konzentriert, wie ölsardienen - wie elwiss es gepostet hat - ich sehe es das ganze jahr über, wenn die heringssaison beginnt - fängt es an. Da sind nur ganz wenige drunter, die angler sind, jedoch fast alle wollen hier in kurzer zeit ein schnäppchen schlagen, da zeit geld kostet - das fängt bei der übernachtung an und endet beim fisch - deshalb wird hier geangelt bis die rute kracht. Im zeitalter von geiz ist geil und schnäppchen jagd, hat jeder hier die möglichkeit fische kostenlos in hülle und fülle zu bekommen. Kostenlos, da ein großteil nicht mal einen angelschein kauft. 
Ich kehre die angler auch nicht über einen kamm und ich kenne sehr viele angler aus unterschiedlichen ländern, die sich vernünftig verhalten. Schwarze schafe sind jedoch überall zu finden - hvide sande jedoch ist ein platz wo die personen die dort angeln unterschiedliche interessen vertreten, der eine freut sich über einen hering und da er im leid tut, wirft er ihn wieder ins wasser nach dem foto, mama versucht es auch mal und einige angeln still und leise und fangen sich ihr abendbrot bzw ein halbes eimerchen voll und dann kommen die, die du erwähnt hast, sie sind von der gier befallen und haben keine zeit, den fisch zu töten, da sie in der zeit nichts fangen können, daunter sind auch "angler" die kaum fisch fangen nur ihren nachbarn und einige verschenken ihren fang, da sie keinen fisch essen, jedoch spass gehabt haben.
Betreffend der kleidung bzw. der sticker, abzeichen oder was auch immer - das ist wie in allen anderen bereichen, wo man sich schmückt - nun will ich nicht in die tiefe gehen und es durchleuchten, jedoch signalisiert man etwas, wobei ein punkt die verbundenheit ist, nun darf man nicht glauben, wenn einer eine eine rote kappe von ferrary oder ein hemd von eike immel trägt, das er jemals im rennwagen gesessen bzw. im tor von BVB :q Hvide sande sehe ich als ein schungelcamp, wo alle typen vertreten sind, hier zeigt man sich und entwicklen sich richtig, jeder ist hier der größte da es so einfach ist, dieses macht diesen platz so spannend - es ist eine deutsche großstadt - da ist mit chaos zu rechnen. 

@ Brasse 10
schnell kann ich zwar schreiben, jedoch ist die nordsee so unterschiedlich, da müsste ich alles schreiben, denn du kannst an tagen mit der spinnrute platte und kleine dorsche fangen und an anderen tagen benötigst du eine brandungsrute und als blei einen anker z.b. gestern. Du solltest schon die ganze palette dabei haben, dann kannst du immer angeln, sonst geht es nicht oder du kaufst es dir, je nach witterung - das heringsangeln geht jedoch immer, nur eine rute und ein paternoster benötigt man, sowie je nach strömung die bleie vom 15 - 60 g. - da ist auch mit erfolg zu rechnen. Dei diesem wind, fegen dich die wellen von der mole, es soll jedoch besser werden, da es sich fast täglich ändert.


----------



## Michael_05er (31. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Sooo, nach einer Verschnaufpause klinke ich mich mal wieder ein. Speziell das Thema Plattfische würde mich auch interessieren. In den HS-Threads habe ich leider nicht viel zum Thema "Buttlöffel" gelesen (ausser dass Otto mal welche beim taquchen gefunden hat). Da ich ja in erster Linie mit verschiedenen Spinnruten anrücken werde, überlege ich, ob ich mir ein paar Buttlöffel zulege und es mal damit auf Platte versuche. Ende Juni sollten ja noch welche zu fangen sein, oder? Hat damit jemand Erfahrung? Welche Gewichte sollte man da nehmen? Und besser Seeringelwürmer oder Wattis?
Grüße,
Michael
*Habe langsam das Gefühl, dass alle andern genau zwei Wochen nach mir in HS sind.:c*


----------



## Brasse10 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Lydum Art Center

  @j.Breithardt

  @Costas


  Danke das wollte ich nur wissen, dann brauche ich keine Brandungsruten,
  Den Rest habe ich, und wie schon mal gesagt ich kenne es noch aus meiner Zeit aus Lübeck!!

  Für mich ist nur wichtig was ich mit schleppe!!  Denn ich brauche auch noch Platz für mein Bier !!:q:q:q:q


----------



## Moppel75 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo zusammen !
Nachdem wir nun jedes Jahr Dänemark bereisen und auch immer die Ruten aktiv kreisen lassen , wird es doch mal an der Zeit hier ein freundliches " Hallooo " los zu werden . Letztes Jahr hab ich schon aufmerksam Otto`s Ratschläge zu HS dankend  gelesen und so verbrachten wir unseren Urlaub in Klegod . Nun geht es am Samstag wieder los , diesmal nach Ferring , wo das Hauptaugenmerk wohl bei Thyboron liegen wird . HS wird aber auch auf der Besuchsroute liegen und freue mich schon tierisch auf "die kleinen Silberfische " !!!! 

Grüßle Moppel


----------



## LAC (1. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



saiblingsjäger schrieb:


> @Otto
> Ich hoffe, wenn es das Wetter zuläßt, auch einmal über Nacht auf See bleiben zu können. Das wäre sicher ein unvergessliches Erlebnis und man spart sich die morgendliche lange Anfahrt. Mit Sicherheit springen da auch ein paar wirklich schöne Photos für das Familienalbum raus. Jetzt sind schon wieder ein paar Tage rum und lang dauert es ja micht mehr bis es endlich losgeht. Jetzt ghet es noch kurz geschäftlich nach Seattle und wie es ausschaut habe ich auch dort noch für einen Tag im Puget Sound zu fischen und mir die gute Power Pro günstig mit nach Hause zu bringen...;-)
> Wie ist das Wetter im Moment bei euch oben? Hier in Bayern will der Winter einfach nicht gehen...
> 
> ...


 

@ Saiblingsjäger

Habe deine nachricht bekommen.
Das wetter sah nicht gut aus, ein heftiger wind zog über uns uns - momentan geht es.
Hier mal ein link, wie das wetter in den nächsten tagen aussehen soll.
http://vejret.tdconline.dk/

Gruss Otto


----------



## torsten nms (1. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moinsen,
@ LAC ---- |good: 

der Vergleich mit einem Kirmesplatz triff den Nagel auf den Kopf !

Petri an alle _Angler _

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Pit der Barsch (1. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich habe gelesen in der Angelwoche das ein (ich glaube) Deutscher Angler 5 mal hinereinander das Heringsfestival gewonnen hat.
Was macht er wohl anders beim Angeln wie wir (normalen )Heringsangler ?????????#c#c#c


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (1. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen in der Angelwoche das ein (ich glaube) Deutscher Angler 5 mal hinereinander das Heringsfestival gewonnen hat.
> Was macht er wohl anders beim Angeln wie wir (normalen )Heringsangler ?????????#c#c#c



Ich würde mal sagen, der hat das nötige Kleingeld für den Sieg :g


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen in der Angelwoche das ein (ich glaube) Deutscher Angler 5 mal hinereinander das Heringsfestival gewonnen hat.
> Was macht er wohl anders beim Angeln wie wir (normalen )Heringsangler ?????????#c#c#c


 



Er hat als einziger bei dem Zirkus mitgemacht.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## superhelge (1. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hört sich vielleicht doof an, aber könnte es auch sein, das er einfach gut Angeln kann??


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



superhelge schrieb:


> Hört sich vielleicht doof an, aber könnte es auch sein, das er einfach gut Angeln kann??


 

Nööö,#d

hört sich gar nicht blöde an.:m
Ich bezweifle auch nicht,dass er ein guter Angler ist.
Aber ich glaube nicht,dass er 5 Jahre lang(falls es nicht nur 
ein Gerücht ist),der Beste von einigen hundert Anglern sein 
kann.Gerade in HS spielt der Platz eine nicht geringe Rolle.
Und bitte glaube mir es spielt kein Neid mit.Ich fahre seit
1978 fast jedes Jahr(manchmal auch mehrfach)nach HS
und habe in der Zeit bestimmt meinen Schnitt gemacht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## superhelge (1. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Gut das du das sagts!
Ich werde Sonntag oder Montag hochfahren.
Wo muss ich den hin?


----------



## elwiss (1. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Heute habe ich meinen Junior (6 j.) mitgenommen zur Schleuse und der hat zum ersten mal eine Angel in der Hand gehabt. Von ca. 18.30 - 20.00 Uhr hat er dann 30 Heringe gelandet, 1 x 5er-flash, ich muß das hier mal voller Stolz erzählen ! 

Zum voherigen Thema:

Der Hvide Sande Super-winner soll 1999 in einer Stunde 313 Heringe gefangen haben.
http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/veranstaltungen/detail.php?objectID=6243&class=106&thema=4495

Da bleibt bei voll besetztem Paternoster mit 5 Haken (hat warscheinlich mehr) nicht einmal 1 Minute für Auswerfen, Einholen und Versorgen der Heringe. Wobei der waidgerechte Umgang vieleicht dann doch nicht so ernst genommen wird - hatten wir ja schon...

Trotzdem glaube ich das es möglich ist wenn das Hafenbecken voller Fische steht.

@ KK -"Ich würde mal sagen, der hat das nötige Kleingeld für den Sieg" find' ich quatsch, was man so lesen kann nehmen die Hvide Sander das Herinsfestival ziemlich ernst.

Mitmachen würde ich aber nicht, das ist dann doch irgendwie so ein gieriges Wettangeln, obwohl es schwer ist einfach Aufzuhören wenn die Fische so beissen und man eigentlich schon genug im Eimer hat. Das habe ich die letzen Tage hier nun begriffen....
Muß morgen wohl nochmal hin, Junior ist jetzt im Herings-Fieber und lernt dabei noch was wie ich.


----------



## superhelge (1. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Gerade für die lütten ist Heringsangeln ein toller Einstieg.
Solche begeisterten Kinderaugen sieht man nicht mal zu Weihnachten.
Alle, die wir in den letzten 20 Jahren mitgenommen haben, sind dann auch Angler geworden. So das wir heute immer mit einen VW Bus losfahren müssen.
Bloß aufpassen muss man, das sie nicht in einen Blutrausch fallen. Also nicht zu große Eimer mitnehmen, oder erst Abends losgehen.

Euch noch viel Spaß!
Ahoi Superhelge


----------



## spin89 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Das stimmt wohl ich hab damals als kleine Junge auch in Hvide Sande Heringe geangelt, man muss echt aufpassen das man nicht in den fangrausch kommt man will kaum wieder aufhören!Das sieht man ja auch bei vielen älteren Anglern die soviel rausholen ,das man sich fragt wie sie die Fische überhaupt verwerten wollen.
Zudem ist die enttäuschung der kleinen umso grösser wenn man an den Heimatgewässern nicht mehr soviel fängt, da es fast unmöglich ist Hvide Sande als Schneider zu verlassen.
Ich werde dieses Jahr auch wieder am Heringsfestival teilnehmen, aber danach wird auf platte und dorsch geangelt da mehr als 100Heringe kann ich nicht verwerten#h.Gruss Lasse


----------



## skally (2. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi

hier bin am 4.4 für eine Nacht in Hvide Sande. Gibs da einen Forellensee in der nähe der einerseits sehr schön ist und man sehr gute möglichkeiten hat mit Flyfi was zu erreichen?
Also was ich meine ich suche einen See wo man nach hinten hin platz hat, den man braucht um vernünftig zu werfen. Keine Büschel/sträucher/Bäume oder sonst was das einem beim werfen stört. Hoffe ihr kennt da einen!

Lg Pascal


----------



## Fisherman1966 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo zusammen!
Bereite mich mit meinem Sohn (12 Jahre) gerade auf unseren Osterurlaub in Bjerregard vor - werden also auch Hvide Sande aufsuchen. Hoffen ja sehr auf Heringe bis zum Abwinken.
Wie sieht es denn im Moment mit der Meerforelle draußen auf der Mole? Sind sie schon da? wurden schon welche gefangen? Welche Köder gehen den gut?


----------



## MizZSunshinE (2. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo ihr lieben und süßen #h

Ich fahre mit meiner Famile am Samstag nach HS,

wie ich gelesen habe sind die Heringsbestände jetzt recht gut? Stimmt das?

Und welche Fische lassen sich im Mom ebenfalls gut fangen? 

Hoffe auf Antwort.

Viele liebe Grüße die AnglerIN Sandra


----------



## spin89 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich bin zwar nich vor ort jedoch gehe ich davon aus das die Hornhechte auch wieder gut laufen ansonsten im Meer auf Plattfisch und Dorsch probieren oder im Fjord auf Barsche etc


----------



## LAC (3. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ saiblingsjäger
pn ist raus - für das wetter - hier ein neuer link
http://vejret.tv2.dk/

@ Pit der Barsch

So wie ich informiert bin, hat ein deutscher angler mehrmals beim heringsfestival den königsthron bestiegen, ob es nun fünf mal war kann ich nicht sagen, jedoch habe ich mal die siegerliste vor jahren gesehen und mich gewundert, dass einer drei vier mal gewonnen hatte. Er muss schon ein kleiner schlauer fuchs sein und auch einen guten platz gehabt haben. In meinen augen ist es ein volksfest und vor drei jahren habe ich auch mal dort mitgemacht und wurde sieger auf der fjordseite 
Als ich zur anderen seite ging, war ich erstaunt, das einige weniger hatten und andere etwa 20 mal mehr. Damit will ich nur sagen, dass die angelplätze beim bezahlen man selbst ziehen muss - da können reichlich nieten bei sein, z.b. alle plätze auf der fjordseite. Damals konnte man einen durchgang oder auch zwei buchen - ich hatte für zwei bezahlt und das glück, dass ich beim zweiten mal zwei plätze weiter auf der fjordseite stand. Meine frau war mein coach und sie sagte zu mir, sie machen dich fertig - da bin ich beim gong der zweiten runde nicht mehr im ring gestiegen - ich habe das handtuch förmlich geschmissen. 
Habe dann trainiert auf der seeseite außerhalb des rings.

Dieses mit der seeseite und fjordseite hat man inzwischen erkannt und geändert, jedoch stelle ich fest, dass fast jährlich änderungen vorgenommen werden - z.b. ist inzwischen ein abendesssen dabei. Wie es in diesem jahr aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen - jedenfalls suchen sie immer nur das beste 
Es spielt immer im zelt eine bekannte kapelle aus der region zum tanze auf  da die tanzfläche frei war, wollte ich mit frauchen einen walzer tanzen - links rum damit ich nichts mehr mit bekomme - da sagte sie ob ich den kanll nicht gehört hätte. Ja, ich habe ihn gehört, draußen vorm zelt von den bierflaschen. 
Es ist ein schönes volksfest und etwas ganz besonderes für HS - man wird es in Berlin , Madrid oder London nicht finden - es ist halt der holmlandklitt - der nabel der welt. 

@ Elwiss
das dein sohnemann hier sich zum kleinen experten entwickelt ist doch einmalig, dieses lieben und wollen doch kleinkinder - du musst jetzt jedes jahr nach hvide sande fahren - 
Jedoch kommt die zeit, wo er andere reviere aufsucht  - hier in HS sind nur herige. 

@ skally
Paskal, in HS ist nur ein Forellensee, ein weiterer ist etwas südlicher - am anfang des ringköbingfjord ist auch noch einer.
Alle anderen liegen auf der anderen fjordseite - sehr gute sogar. Auf dem weg von Nr. Nebel nach Skjern - liegt links und rechts von der strasse nach etwa 1 km nach Nr. Nebel auch zwei teiche.
Sie liegen alle etwa 30 km entfernt 

@ sunshine girl

Sandra, ja es stimmt, ich war heute angeln und es lief bei mir ganz gut. Mich hat nur die sonne geblendet - das wird am wochenende anders sein, wenn du kommst. Da werden alle blind - hoffe ja nicht, dass sie dabei ins wasser fallen und eine kalte dusche bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## MizZSunshinE (3. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

So wie die Wetterprognose es sagt soll ja nächste Woche schönes Wetter sein, ui da freu ich mich, da machst angeln auch Spaß und für mich als Hobbyfotograf macht auch das fotografieren dann super viel Spaß.. ich hoffe die Heringe beißen schön und auch andere Meeresbewohner sind an unserer Angel herzlich willkommen 

Und noch eine Frage, ich weiß, ich nerve,
gibt es denn schon Hornhechte????
Morgen gehts los freu freu


----------



## Kai Schliecker (3. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

|laola:

Geschaft  !!!!!

morgen geht´s los.

Das warten hat ein Ende :q

Ich hoffe auf FETTE BEUTE #:

Bericht folgt .


----------



## LutzLutz (3. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

moin männers
ich fahr vom 30.4.-3.5.09 nach HS bzw nach bjerregard.
wir haben uns ein haus bei bilbergs ferienhus gemietet.
ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand diesen ferienhausvermittler kennt und mir mal eine bewertung sagen kann
danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## LAC (4. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ LutzLutz

Ferienhausvermittler haben nur einen schlüssel vom haus, den sie überreichen und bieten einen service an - von der reinigung bis hin zum kinderbett. 
Sie haben keinen einfluss auf lage, haus und einrichtung, diese hat der eigentümer.
Sie nehmen jedoch jedes haus, welches sie kriegen können und gemeinsam mit dem eigentümer wird die preisgruppe festgelegt.
Der mieter kann sich jedoch anhand von fotos ein kleines bild machen und je nach preis sich für eins entscheiden.

Vom preis her sind nach oben fast kaum grenzen gesetzt, je preiswerter die häuser sind, je einfacher werden sie. Wohnen kann man in alle, jedoch ist es nicht möglich in dänemark, dass man für eine zeltplatzgebühr im schloss wohnt. 

Zur information, damit man sich mal ein bild machen kann, wie es bei den vermietungen läuft. 
Hier ein grobes beisspiel:
Wenn ein haus 300 Euro kostet, gehen davon rund 100 Euro für die vermittlung ab,  200 Euro bekommt der eigentümer, der davon 25% MWST bezahlt, dann bleiben 150 Euro über, die er versteuert mit 50% d.h. 75 Euro bleiben dem vermieter als reingewinn. 
Er kann jedoch für 150 Euro investieren, indem er eine neue coach kauft, dann zahlt er keine steuern, da er kein gewinn macht, der Mieter jedoch auf ein weiches Sofa sitz.

Da kommt freude auf beim mieter,  beim eigentümer nicht - anhand dieser groben information, kann man sich ein grobes bild machen über die einzelnen objekte und ob es sich lohnt, von beiden seiten aus gesehen. Wobei diese info, nicht immer stimmt, denn im winter kann man oft sehr preiswert häuser mieten - wo kein gewinn gemacht wird, jedoch auch kein verlust von seiten des vermieters, da der mieter das haus warm hält. 

Ich kenne nicht die vermietungsagentur, jedoch glaube ich das sie gut arbeitet, wie alle anderen auch - sie können kaum was falsch machen, nur am service - da der mieter anhand von informationen sich das haus aussucht.


----------



## mallenrg (4. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

so mal ein kleiner bericht von mir...

ich war heute in Hvide Sande. Um 5 uhr gings pünktlich los, um halb 8 ein kurzen stop in Bjeregard aufm campingplatz. Um 8 ca erreichten wir die Schleuse in HS. Gleich ne Lücke geschnappt und losgeangelt. Die heringe liefen sehr gut, ich habe mitgezählt und meine ersten 20 würfe waren NIE ohne Fisch!!!
wir haben mit 2 ruten in 1 1/2 stunden unsere 2 eimer voll gemacht und waren um halb 10 wieder auf dem weg gen heimat.... waren 128 Heringe, die bis zum nächsten april reichen sollten. 
Wetter war natürlich top heute, leider wurden viele heringe gerissen, passiert zwar immer mal, aber ich fand dieses mal waren es sehr viele....


viel spaß euch in HS
mfg
mallenrg


----------



## Pit der Barsch (4. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Danke LAC !!!
Deine infos sind Gold wert !
Ha det bra#h


----------



## Schleie07 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich fahre am Karfreitag hin udn hoffe was zu bekommen ..


----------



## FischFan271 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Guten Abend |wavey:
ich bin heute mit meiner Familie aus h-s wieder gekommen. Insgesamt haben wir eine Woche in Haurvig verbracht. 
Am ersten Tag sind wir nach H-S Heringsangeln gefahren...doch es wurden leider nur 7. Dann fachsimpelten wir mit anderen Anglern und ihre Tips waren Gold wert. 

Für alle anderen könnte dieser Tip als "Neuensteiger" auch hilfreich sein, darum lasse ich ihn hier mal los:

Paternosten einwerfen , ca. 4 Sekunden absinken lassen und ruckartig anschlagen.

Vorher hatten wir fast garkeine Heringe, doch seitdem wir diesen Tip befolgt haben, hatten wir keinen Auswurf ohne Fisch mehr. Unser Fehler lag darin, die Paternoster sofort wieder einzuholen. |uhoh:. Mit dem Trick hatten wir Plump 53 Heringe nach 2 Stunden gefangen!

Danach sind wir an der Ringkjöbing Fjord gefahren...doch leider war alles ziemlich versumpft (höhe Hauvrig) sodass wir garnicht erst ans Wasser kamen.

Wetterprognose war bis heute Fabelhaft. Bei der Abfahrt hatten wir 15C° und strahlenden Sonnenschein. Und das um 11 Uhr morgens :vik:.

Insgesamt ein Klasse Urlaub und ich hoffe, euch wird es genauso gefallen #6


----------



## LAC (5. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Wetter war natürlich top heute, leider wurden viele heringe gerissen, passiert zwar immer mal, aber ich fand dieses mal waren es sehr viele....

@ mallenrg

da gebe ich dir recht, die heringe sind so wild, dass sie schon mit dem schwanz beissen. :q
Dieses reißen hat etwas mit dem vorfach zu tun, es ist das falsche, es ist zu groß - nimmt man noch größere mit lametta, bekommen die heringe sogar angst :q und man wundert sich, dass der nebenmann was fängt.
Nimmt man das richtige - hängen alle haken im maul.


Ich fahre am Karfreitag hin udn hoffe was zu bekommen .. 

schleieo7
du hast glück, karfreitag essen alle fisch - die angler haben ihre eimer schon vorher voll gemacht. :q
Trotzdem ist mit einem engpass über die feiertage zu rechnen, da alle kleinerwerbsfischer frei haben und  
jetzt an der schleuse von 8.00 - 19.00 uhr, für nachschub sorgen. :q
Sie sind da - und nehme ein kleines vorfach, dann wirst du nur zwei stunden gepresst von den nachbarn - hast aber genug im eimer. 
Nimmst du es nicht, sind es mehr wurfübungen und sie pressen dich sechs stunden lang, da der eimer sich ja füllen soll. 

Du solltest es testen, dann siehst du den unterschied und wenn du keine kleinen vorfächer hast - schneide den plunder ab und lass nur noch ein wenig dran, so groß wie der haken ist - ( wenn du meinen worten nicht glaubst)- dann versuche es mal bei einem paternoster -  die ersten haken nach dem blei klein schneiden und die anderen groß lassen.

Früher wurden sie nur mit goldhaken gefangen -  
mit erfolg :q


----------



## unloved (5. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,

wir haben uns im September 2008 für ein paar Stündchen an der Schleuse unterhalten und zusammen geangelt. Möglicherweise erinnerst du dich.

Ich hab an dich, als Lokalmatador, eine Frage, die du vielleicht beantworten kannst. Soweit ich weiß, ist es ja üblich, die hiesigen Ferienhäuser für eine Woche zu mieten, aber gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit für Kurztrips, außer dem Zeltplatz in Hvide Sande? Kennst du evtl Agenturen die ihre Häuser für kürzere Zeit vermieten oder ein Hotel oder sowas in der Richtung?

Gruß,

unloved


----------



## fishermanfl (5. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

moin moin,

hatte mich gestern auch von flensburg auf den weg nach hvide sande gemacht. um 3 gings los, um 6 stand ich auf der südlichen brückenseite. erst wars ja noch ein wenig kalt, dann wurde es aber doch schon ein richtig toller sonniger tag. die heringe bissen sehr gut. auffällig war, wie oben beschrieben, dass mit kleineren haken weniger "schwanzbeisser" zu verzeichnen waren. alles in allem ein toller tag bei tollem wetter, der den weiten weg gerechtfertigt hat!

fishermanfl


----------



## LAC (5. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,

wir haben uns im September 2008 für ein paar Stündchen an der Schleuse unterhalten und zusammen geangelt. Möglicherweise erinnerst du dich.

Ich hab an dich, als Lokalmatador, eine Frage, die du vielleicht beantworten kannst. Soweit ich weiß, ist es ja üblich, die hiesigen Ferienhäuser für eine Woche zu mieten, aber gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit für Kurztrips, außer dem Zeltplatz in Hvide Sande? Kennst du evtl Agenturen die ihre Häuser für kürzere Zeit vermieten oder ein Hotel oder sowas in der Richtung?

Gruß,

unloved 

@ unloved

Hallo, ich kann mich nicht merhr erinnern, da ich oft mich mit anglern an der schleuse unterhalte|supergri
Ist aber auch egal - es ist ein problem bei agenturen nur für ein oder zwei nächte ein haus zu bekommen, einige werden es machen, z.b. Sea West macht ein wochenendangebot, wobei die preise stolz sind. Sonst nur ein hotelzimmer - bzw. campingplatz.   Werde dir mal eine pn senden.

@ fishermanfl
das war doch dann ein erfolgreicher tag für dich - nicht schlecht - du hast es richtig erkannt, bei den kleinen haken kommen kaum "schwanzbeisser" vor, einige angler machen sich darüber keine gedanken bzw. nehmen es einfach hin.

Gruss Otto


----------



## mallenrg (5. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

unsere haken waren recht klein...eine frau neben mir fischte mit lametta und recht großen haken, die hat 50% der fische gerissen würde ich mal so behaupten. bei uns haben sehr viele gebissen aber auch leider einige gerissen.

@fishermanfl...

dann standen wir ja fast nebeneinander...ich war auch auf der südlichen seite, ich glaub mein opa hat auch einmal kurz mit dir geredet als wir ankamen.
wir standen direkt an der ecke vom geländer


mfg
mallenrg


----------



## wiegmann88 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Fahre am Mittwoch nach Hvide Sande ;-)

Dann mal gucken wollte ein paar dicke Forellen rausholen und natürlich in den Hafen um ein paar Heringe zu fangen.

Hoffe mal auf gutes Wetter und auf ein paar Fische.

Wie sieht es in Hvide Sande mit dem Brandungsangeln aus?
Hab das noch nie probiert da und wollte es mal Testen!

Bitte PN Thema Brandungsanglen Hvide Sande ! Danke ;-)


----------



## LAC (6. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

wir standen direkt an der ecke vom geländer

@ mallenrg

das ist zwar ein guter platz, wenn kaum hochbetrieb dort ist, da man nach allen richtungen werfen kann, wird man jedoch eingeängt von anglern kann es probleme geben, da dort eine spundwand unter wasser ist und mit hängern zu rechnen ist.

Momentan läuft es bestens mit den heringen, war gestern mal wieder ab 17 uhr für ein stündchen los.


Dann mal gucken wollte ein paar dicke Forellen rausholen und natürlich in den Hafen um ein paar Heringe zu fangen.

@ wiggmann88
Wo sind in hvide sande denn dicke forellen? Nur in den geschäften wo man sie bezahlen muss oder in der put&take anlage.
Brandungsangeln kannst du im bereich der langen mole auf der nördlichen seite - sowie am starnd nördlich davon, oder im südlichen bereich von hvide sande. Ausrüstung hängt vom wetter ab.


----------



## Harti (6. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo HS Fans,

wir sind am letzten Freitag aus DK zurück gekommen. Unser Ferienhaus war am Kolding Fjord da unser Zielfisch die Meerforelle war. Die Wahl war goldrichtig und wir konnten zwei schöne Mefos der 5 Pfund Klasse landen.:g

Natürlich haben wir es uns als alte HS infizierten nicht nehmen lassen auch mal einen Tagestrip nach HS zu unternehmen. Die 140 km Anfahrtsweg haben sich wirklich gelohnt und wir konnten uns mit unserem Jahresbedarf an Heringen eindecken. Leider fasste unser Eimer nur 15 kg und wir mussten bereits nach 2 Std. das Angeln einstellen.:c Also kleiner Tip für alle, nehmt grosse Eimer mit|rolleyes und drängelt euch nicht nur auf den Plattformen herum. Gut gefangen wurde bis fast zur Hafeneinfahrt. Wichtig! Ich kann nur bestätigen, dass Vorfächer mit sehr kleinen Haken und wenig "Lametta" deutlich besser fangen und bei "gefühlvoller" Führung (nicht ruckartig) knapp über dem Grund die Heringe beissen. Wir haben nicht einen Hering gerissen! 

Zu unserer Überraschung haben wir dann noch unseren alten Bekannten Otto mit dem Boardy Grauwal getroffen. Ja die Welt ist klein! Damit war das Boardytreffen in HS perfekt! :m

@ Otto
habe mein Handtuch am Geländer vergessen! Kannst es bei Gelegenheit mal bitte abnehmen.|supergri|supergri|supergri Die Vorfächer sind unterwegs und vielleicht kannst du sie ja schon über Ostern einsetzen.#6

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## fishermanfl (6. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@mallenrg

das mag sein, ich war der mit dem grünen, gut gefüllten eimerchen. wenn du  dänische frau mit ihren dänischen kollegen meinst, kann ich mich auch dran erinnern. die war ja nur am rumkichern. viel auffälliger fand ich aber die, die ihre ruten immer auf den beton geknallt haben um ihre heringe vom haken zu lösen. das mus ganz besonderes material sein. bei mir sind nach nicht halb so rabiaten aktionen immer gleich die ringe hin. sag mir einer wo es solch stabiles material gibt.

fishermanfl


----------



## skally (7. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi Hvide Sande Fans 

ich bin jetzt auch angesteckt hatte vom 4.4-5.4 eine Trip mit meiner Frau nach Hvide Sande gemacht.... Das war einfach genial! 120 Heringe in knapp 80 Minuten. *gg* Leider wollten die plattfische nicht. bzw, vllt wollten sie aber die Krebse waren immer schneller. Kaum sind 5 Minuten vergangen haben die mir 2 Große Sandwuermer von dem Haken gefressen. -.- 

Wir planen da auch schon den naechsten Trip. Mitte Mai für 4 Tage, sind dann noch die Heringe da? Und sind die Hornis auch schon zu erreichen? Wie schaut es dann aus mit aal? Der "Anglerkalender" sagt ja sind vereinzelte Fänge möglich. Ist da was dran? ^^

Liebe Grüße an alle Hvide Sande FANS


----------



## Bootsmann HH (7. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin!

Bald ist es auch bei uns soweit.... Am Samstag, den 11.04.09 geht es los. Eine Woche HV - na ja, dort in der Nähe... 
Ist eventuell noch jemand von Euch in dem o.g. Zeitraum in HV? Vielleicht auch mit Kindern? Unsere werden jetzt im April 4 Jahre alt. Wäre doch schön, wenn die Lütten etwas spielen könnten, um den Papas die Möglichkeit einzuräumen, in "Ruhe" etwas fischen zu können...

Also, wir sind in "Bjerrgard" - über ein kleines Bier an der Schleuse mit netten ABlern würde ich mich freuen...

Allen - schöne Ostertage und

Grüße

Bootsmann HH


----------



## YJeeper (7. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Wir sind ab 11.4 auch in Hvide Sande für eine Woche, also in der nähe ;-) allerdings Kinderlos. Nichts desto trotz kann man ja mal ein Bier zusammen schlürfen |wavey:

Gruss, Pierre


----------



## LAC (8. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Hatri

Torsten, das mit den mefos war ja noch eine kleine krönung. Danke für die vorfächer und nenne mir noch deine bankverbindung per pn. Dein Handtuch am geländer habe ich gesehen, konnte mir schon denken, dass du es warst, da es der beste platz ist, wenn die schleusen geöffnet sind - ich habe es hängen gelassen und noch eins daneben geknüpft, damit wir jetzt immer eine freie stelle habe zum angeln. :q.
Keiner angelt dort - da sie diese zeichen kennen von den liegestühlen am pool. 
Bin am überlegen ob ich nicht etwas gutes für die bordies mache - eine kleine einlage beim heringsfestival, indem ich nummern am geländer hänge - ich glaube diese seite wird nicht genutzt beim wettkampf - dann haben die AB mitglieder frei bahn, da alle anderen glauben , es sind die plätze für die wettangler.:q :q
Das wäre der hammer.

War gestern mal am fjord etwas angeln - wollte zwar barsch angeln, habe jedoch dicke rotaugen gezogen - das fluppte fast wie bei den heringen - zwei barsche jedoch dabei.
Gruss Otto

@ Skally
Es können noch heringe da sein - kleine jedenfalls.
Hornhechte sind da.
Danke für deine pn - meine ist unterwegs


----------



## DasaTeamchef (8. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

MoinMoin!

Gibt es eine aktuelle Info über Heringe in HS?


Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## LAC (8. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Gibt es eine aktuelle Info über Heringe in HS?
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Frank, 
die neuste Information - sie sind da und bleiben auch noch einige tage.
Gruß


----------



## Harti (8. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Hatri
> 
> Dein Handtuch am geländer habe ich gesehen, konnte mir schon denken, dass du es warst, da es der beste platz ist, wenn die schleusen geöffnet sind - ich habe es hängen gelassen und noch eins daneben geknüpft, damit wir jetzt immer eine freie stelle habe zum angeln. :q.
> Keiner angelt dort - da sie diese zeichen kennen von den liegestühlen am pool.
> ...



Hallo Otto,

du hast Recht, lasse die Handtücher einfach hängen. Ich bin ja eh des öfteren vor Ort und zwischenzeitlich kann ich ja den Platz vermieten!:q

Deine Idee mit dem Angelwettbewerb für Boardies finde ich genial. Das wär doch mal eine Maßnahme zudem sich doch zu dieser Zeit sicher viele AB´ler in HS rumtreiben. Die Nummern hängst du auf, die dann verlost werden und für das Catering wird der Mann vom Sluse Grill verantwortlich gemacht, da er doch auch deutschstämmig ist. Dann ein Zelt auf die Plattform gestellt mit Øl und Pølse für alle (zahlenden) Gäste. Das wäre der Erfolg schlechthin! Fehlt nur noch die Blaskappelle. Aber da kennst du sicher auch jemanden oder wir werben die vom Festival ab. Costas kann dann zu später Stunde noch einen griechischen Volkstanz aufführen und die Konkurenz zum Heringsfestival ist perfekt!:q:q:q

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## LAC (9. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> du hast Recht, lasse die Handtücher einfach hängen. Ich bin ja eh des öfteren vor Ort und zwischenzeitlich kann ich ja den Platz vermieten!:q
> 
> ...


 
@ Torsten 
wenn es so aufgezogen wird, ist dort die hölle los, als bedienung werde ich keine schönheiten aus hvide sande holen, sondern die häschen von hugh hefner, dann schlagen alle männerherzen höher. Die blaskapelle will ich nicht haben,  denn diese häschen haben musik im bauch und blasen uns genug was vor - einige wünschen sich dann nicht nur sechs haken am paternoster sondern noch sechs augen, damit sie die fische richtig studieren können.
Costa verwöhnt sie mit edlen griechischen tropfen - damit nicht alles so verkrampft abläuft und locker wird - ich lege mich dann auf dein handtuch, damit es nicht so kalt ist - angele dabei - und schaue mir die musik von unten an. 
Tortsen, danke für den logenplatz |supergri:vik:

Könnte mal beim gremium vom heringsfestival fragen ob sie nicht beim nächsten heringsfestival - diese VIP Loge - für die mitglieder vom AB stellt, damit außer angeln auch noch der geist angesprochen wird.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (9. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

MoinMoin!

Da es an deutscher Küste ja so unbeständig bzw. noch rrcht mickrig mit den Fängen aussieht - werde ich wohl nach HS fahren. Das letzte mal war ich aber vor 30Jahren dort - wo stellt man sich den idealer Weise hin? Werde mitten in der Nacht auftauchen, da kann ich kaum nach anderen "Heringshörnis" ausschau halten

Vielen Dank für einen Tipp

Frank


----------



## angler1996 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Dasa
an der Brücke in HV auf der Meerseite machst Du 
grundsätzlich nichts falsch

Gruß A.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (9. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

na - das ist doch ein Wort - da sag ich mal DANKE


----------



## LAC (9. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Da es an deutscher Küste ja so unbeständig bzw. noch rrcht mickrig mit den Fängen aussieht - werde ich wohl nach HS fahren. Das letzte mal war ich aber vor 30Jahren dort - wo stellt man sich den idealer Weise hin? Werde mitten in der Nacht auftauchen, da kann ich kaum nach anderen "Heringshörnis" ausschau halten
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, 
man kann hvide sande nicht mit der deutschen küste vergleichen, die schleuse ist ein nadelöhr, wo alle heringe durch ziehen, jedoch oft versperrt ist. Sie kommen schon in beachtlichen schulen vor und warten förmlich, bis sie sich öffnen.
Nun kommst du mitten in der nacht an, da kannst du dich hinstellen wo du willst, denn dann angelt keiner, da man kaum welche fängt. Jedoch in den frühen morgenstunden geht es los, denn etwas licht sollte schon da sein, da die fische wenigsten die reflexe vom haken sehen können. Es ist ja kein naturköder, der durch geruchsinn gefunden wird.
Guter platz ist nördlich von der schleuse zur seeseite hin, direkt am geländer an der schleuse. Wobei sie überall überlistet werden können. 
Gruß


----------



## DasaTeamchef (9. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Auch Dir vielen Dank - ich bin ja deshalb nachts da - weil auch ich "wie ein Hering" mit einem "Nadelöhr" zu kämpfen habe - ELBTUNNEL
Geangelt wird erst wenn es hell wird - für Aal ist es ja sicher noch zu früh.....in meiner Erinnerung weiß ich noch wie die Fischer in HS auf Plattfischinnereien jede Menge große Aale fingen....


----------



## djoerni (12. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

waren spontan freitag in hs. was soll ich sagen. herrlichstes osterwetter und ein parr schöne heringe!!!

@otto
nächstes mal klappts mal wieder mit nem kurzen plausch!


----------



## fLow.cux (13. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hätte mal eine frage wie baut ihr die Hornhecht Monate auf ? einfach ne pose die ausbleien vorfach dann nen hacken ? . Postet mal bitte eure Montagen , weil in Cuxhaven trifft er bald ein .


----------



## spin89 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ja so mache ich das auch und fange auch wunderbar damit


----------



## fLow.cux (14. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ spin 
danke hab schonmal ne spiro montage gesehn aber ist wohl nicht einfach zu fischen damit

lg flo


----------



## spin89 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Es gibt natürlich viele verschiedene Montagen aber wozu soll man sich komplizierte Montagen machen wo eine Posenmontage einfach und fängig ist. ich fische am liebsten mit einer Matchrute un einer Posenmontage da bringt das drillen der Hornhechte richtig spass.


----------



## Michael_05er (14. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo mal wieder,
ich habe gerade auf der Homepage von Hvide Sande einen Tidekalender gesehen und verstehe ihn nicht: http://www.hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/tidekalender.htm

Soweit ich das verstehe, sollen da die Hochwassser-Zeiten angegeben sein. Mir ist klar, dass sich die Zeiten langsam verschieben. Nun dachte ich, es gäbe immer zwei mal täglich Hochwasser, und zwar ca. 12 Stunden auseinander. Das könnte man ja noch ausrechnen. Wenn ich mir den verlinkten Kalender mal anschaue und am ersten Januar anfange, sieht das so aus:
01.01.: 05:18 und 17:38 (halbe Differenz zum 02.01.)
02.01.: 05:57 und 18:21
03.01.: 06:44 und ????
04.01.: 00:37 ??? Entweder 18 Stunden Differenz zwischen zwei Hochwassern oder drei mal Hochwasser in 18 Stunden?? Das kann ja nicht sein, oder?
Daher die Frage: Kann mir das jemand erklären? Oder steht da Unfug? Hat jemand einen anderen (richtigen) Kalender, falls der falsch sein sollte?
Danke und Grüße (und ein dickes Petri an alle, die jetzt nach HS können, ich zähle noch die Wochen...),
Michael

P.S.: Suche immer noch Tipps zum Thema "Buttlöffel"...


----------



## tucks (14. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hmm... imho ist der Kalender schrott... zumindestens paar Daten müssen eigentlich fehlerhaft sein. Hier als Alternative: http://www.portesbjerg.dk/Upload/documents/Hkalender2009.pdf

Gruß


----------



## YJeeper (14. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Grüsse aus Hvide Sande!
Haben hier lecker Häuschen mit Internet.
Daher wollte ich nur kurz bescheid geben wie es hier so ist: Geiles Sonniges Wetter, die Heringe beissen wie verrückt -> 1 Stunde von 8.30 bis 9.30 Uhr brachten uns 10,5 Kilo Hering (zu 2 Leuten) und wir haben es ausprobiert was de ein oder andere schon schrieb; Goldhaken und selbst gekürzte Kunsthautfetzen rennen wie doof, selten das die Angel mal 2 oder weniger am Haken hatte.
Brandungsangeln brachte nur 2 kleine Platten an Land auf Heringsfetzen, nun wollen wir es vieleicht abends probieren auf Dorsch mit GULP Wattwürmern an der Hafeneinfahrt.
Wer will kann mitkommen, zu mehreren angelt es sich besser  einfach mal per PN hier antexten, dann kann man ja mal Nummern austauschen.

Gruss, Pierre


----------



## Wumsel (14. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo an alle HS Fans.
Mensch war ich lange nicht hier, bin garnicht auf dem laufenden was es alles neues gibt.
aber zum glück ist ja nicht mehr so lange bis wir wieder aufbrechen. Ende Mai ist es endlich wieder so weit. #6

Ich wünsche allen die schon vor Ort sind viele schöne, erholsame und erfolgreich tage.

Wumsel


----------



## saiblingsjäger (14. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moinmoin!

Kurzes update von meinem Trip nach Thyboron, weißes Riff. 
Wir hatten die ganze letzte Woche super Wetter, bis auf einen Ausfall Tag.... der aber von ein paar Kollegen zum heringsfischen in HS genutzt wurde...;-)
Ich kann das weiße Riff, sowie die Orca H, nur jedem empfehlen! Jeder Tag war ein absolutes Highlight mit genügend Fisch für alle und das bei einer wirklich guten Durchschnittsgröße! 4-8kg!
Bin wunderbar mit meiner leichten Pilkrute bis 200gr und Pilkern bis max. 125gr zurecht gekommen. Großer Bericht folgt noch, natürlich auch mit ein paar nettes Fotos, sobald ich die Zeit habe!

Das weiße Riff, die Orca H & Thyboron haben mich nicht zum letzten Mal gesehen...;-)

Will am liebsten gleich wieder los!

Nochmal Dank an Otto für seine Tipps und den Wetterlink!

Wünsch euch was!
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## LAC (16. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

[QUOTE=Harti;2440695]
@ Otto
Die Vorfächer sind unterwegs und vielleicht kannst du sie ja schon über Ostern einsetzen.#6
Viele Grüße
Torsten[/QUOTE]

@ Harti
Torsten, sie sind angekommen - ein dank!!!
Habe sie schon getestet - ist einfach der renner, kein verlust!
Nenne mir mal deine bankverbindung per pn.
Gruss Otto


Goldhaken und selbst gekürzte Kunsthautfetzen rennen wie doof, selten das die Angel mal 2 oder weniger am Haken hatte.

@YJeeper
Pierre, bei sonnenlicht ist es der renner, wie schon erwähnt, wenn du jetzt noch cirkle hooks haken nimmst, verlierst du beim landen kaum noch fische

Hätte mal eine frage wie baut ihr die Hornhecht Monate auf ? einfach ne Pose die ausbleien Vorfach dann nen Hacken ? . Postet mal bitte eure Montagen , weil in Cuxhaven trifft er bald ein . 
@ Flowcux
ich habe hier weiter vorne eine genaue montage für den horhecht beschrieben. die ist sehr fängig und du wirst kaum welche verlieren. Schau sie dir mal an - es ist eine mit pose und naturköder. Beim spinnen, verlierts du sehr viele, da sich der haken nicht tief genug im knochen des mauls eindringen kann - ausser du arbeitest mit seide, dann wickelt er sich ein.

@otto
nächstes mal klappts mal wieder mit nem kurzen plausch! 

@ djoernie
das will ich auch hoffen - ich hatte zwar kaum zeit, für ein kaffee hätte es jedoch gereicht. Hat alles geklappt mit dem pkw oder traten noch weitere probleme auf? Betreffend der biologin habe ich dir eine pn gesendet - ich liebe die flora! Ich werfe ein auge drauf, wenn mir eine blume über den weg läuft  

@ saiblingsjäger
das wetter war ja super, obwohl ja wind angesagt war. Ist ja super gelaufen bei dir - wie war es mit den heringen - lief es auch gut?
Zwei tage, so wurde mir berichtet, sollen die heringsfänge nicht so gut gewesen sein.
Ich war mit meinem freund (bordie kuhni2704) am fjord angeln, da haben wir schlag auf schlag große barsche und rotaugen gefangen - wir dachten wir wären beim heringsangeln - selten dieses erlebt. 
Gruss Otto


----------



## Michael_05er (16. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



tucks schrieb:


> Hmm... imho ist der Kalender schrott... zumindestens paar Daten müssen eigentlich fehlerhaft sein. Hier als Alternative: http://www.portesbjerg.dk/Upload/documents/Hkalender2009.pdf
> 
> Gruß


Der sieht irgendwie besser aus. Vielen Dank! Hatte halt gedacht, auf der offiziellen Hvide-Sande-Seite würden sie einen vernünftigen KAlender einstellen. So kann man sich täuschen. Esbjerg und HS dürften sich kaum unterscheiden, was die Uhrzeiten angeht, oder?
Gruß,
Michael


----------



## saiblingsjäger (16. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Otto
Ja, das Weter war ein Traum! Wie gesagt hatten wir nur den einen Ausfalltag am Mittwoch. Da ich den Nachmittag für eine kleine Erkundung von Thyboron nutzte bin ich nicht mit nach Hivide Sande. Auf alle Fälle haben die 3 Kameraden von mir super gefangen und auch berichtet das ziemlich viele andere Heringsfischer vor Ort waren. Ich glaube Sie hatten zu 3 ca 400 Heringe in ein paar Stunden zusammen. Allerdings wurden Sie auch kräftig durchgepustet vom strammen ablandigen Wind...;-)
Das nächtse Jahr bin ich sicher auch auf einen Abstecher nach HS dabei, wenn wir wieder einen Ausfalltag haben sollten. In Thyboron habe ich ja jetzt schon alles gesehen...;-)

Gruß
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## bikefisher (16. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war am 1.4. erstmalig mit der Solea von Hvide Sande aus am weißen Riff. Etwas skeptisch war ich schon; in den Foren steht ja nicht nur Gutes darüber. Fazit:

- sauteuer (80 € für mich und 45 € für meinen 11-jährigen Sohn)
- ewig lange Anfahrt zum Fisch (3 Stunden raus, 2 Stunden Angeln, 3 Stunden zurück)
- genügend Platz an Bord, freundlicher und hilfsbereiter "Gaffhelfer"
- Anfangs wenig Fisch; beim letzten Stop dann aber der Schwarm: Mein Sohn und ich 12 Dorsche; zusammen gut 22 kg; der größte 85 cm

Hat sich gelohnt; man spart ja auch die Anfahrt zum Kutter. Ich werde es wohl wieder wagen...

Petri
Bikefisher


----------



## tucks (16. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Der sieht irgendwie besser aus. Vielen Dank! Hatte halt gedacht, auf der offiziellen Hvide-Sande-Seite würden sie einen vernünftigen KAlender einstellen. So kann man sich täuschen. Esbjerg und HS dürften sich kaum unterscheiden, was die Uhrzeiten angeht, oder?


 
Schätze mal HS ist ca. 15 Minuten später...


----------



## DK 66 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin! Hab von Maok den Tipp bekommen mich mich mal hier kundig zu machen bezüglich dem Fjordangeln. Ich mache Anfang Juni nahe Stavning Urlaub und hätte gerne noch ein paar Tipps (Plätze,Köder) zum angeln im Fjord (Hecht,Barsch). Hab schon einiges interessantes erfahren, aber vielleicht kann ich noch den ein oder anderen "Geheimtipp" erhaschen. Nach HS werd ich auch mal nen Abstecher machen. Was geht da Anfang bis Mitte Juni?


----------



## Brasse10 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Komme gerade aus HS !!

Das Wetter war Super und die Heringe ohne Ende da !!!

Ich habe nur bis 40 Fische geangelt denn andere wollte auch
für 40 Stück habe ichca, 1 Stunde benötigt wenn es lange gedauert hat.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (19. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,
wir leben noch!
Bist du in den ersten mai-wochen zu hause?
Es sieht so aus als ob wir anfang Mai nach Dänemark fahren und ich denke das wir dann auch in Hvidesande halt machen.
Ich melde mich aber dann noch vorher bei dir per telefon.
Der Film über Japan läuft nicht richtig an ich befürchte mein kollege hat ihn auf nächstes Jahr verschoben.
Ausserdem ist die saison dort nun zu ende und die delfine sind gegessen da kommt jeder protest zu spät.
was macht dein teich? ist schon was zu sehen?
AUf jeden fall erst mal einen gruss nach hvidesande und wir werden uns melden.
Gruss Olav und Claudia

Ach ja dass muss ich noch erzählen:
Freunde von meinem vater waren in Hvidesande beim heringsfischen und da hat man ihnen anscheinend hinter dem rücken die heringe aus dem eimer geklaut.
Is das nicht irre? Nun muss man schon die gefangenen fische anketten.
Gruss auch an Inge
Olav


----------



## Pit der Barsch (19. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Eine Frage  habe ich!!!|bigeyes
Reicht mein Dænischer Wochen Angelschein(Meeresangeln) auch fuer den Fjord.???? Darf ich im Fjord damit angeln ??

Jetzt wurde mir auf der Arbeit erzæhlt,das dort auch Heringe gegen Gebuer auch eingefrohren werden .
Stimmt das ????

Gruss Pit#h


----------



## Schleie07 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

bei mir liefs auch gut...wir haben 1 1/2 h geangelt und dann hatte ich 69 mein vater 45..nen freund von mir 35 und nen freund von meinem vater um die 80..dann sollten wir wieder lso weil wir genug hatten


----------



## Harti (19. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej Leute,

@ Pit
der dänische Angelschein gilt auch für den Fjord. Einfriermöglichkeiten für "Massenfänge" bietet man auf fast jedem Zeltplatz oder Kaufmann gegen eine Gebühr an. Frag einfach mal bei deinem Hausvermieter nach!:g

@ Otto
PN ist unterwegs!
Schau mal nach ob das Handtuch noch hängt und mache bitte regelmäßig die Büchse leer wo das Geld für die Benutzung des Platzes drin ist. Ich hatte 20 DKK je Stunde angesetzt! Nicht das die überläuft so wie dein Postfach. :q:q:q

Wie sieht es aktuell mit den Hornies aus?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Pit der Barsch (19. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Danke fuer die Antwort !
Gruss Pit|wavey:


----------



## LAC (19. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Esbjerg und HS dürften sich kaum unterscheiden, was die Uhrzeiten angeht, oder?

@ Michael_05er
Michael, betreffend des Hochwassers - die zwei Plätze unterscheiden sich.

@ Saiblingsjäger
wenn ich bedenke, dass es nur drei tage waren, ist es ja bei euch super gelaufen - schreibe mal einen kleinen bericht, da freuen sich die bordies und bekommen sternchen in den augen.

Hab schon einiges interessantes erfahren, aber vielleicht kann ich noch den ein oder anderen "Geheimtipp" erhaschen. Nach HS werd ich auch mal nen Abstecher machen. Was geht da Anfang bis Mitte Juni?
@ Dk 66
Anfang juni läuft es gut mit hornhechte in HS. In Stauning sind rotaugen und barsche sowie auch hechte. Sie sind überall im fjord, dort jedoch, wo sich die angler treffen z.b. im südlichen bereich auf den anlegern, sind kaum kapitale fische zu finden. Versuchs mal mit einem heringspaternoster auf barsch - das fluppt, wenn du sie gefunden hast. Tauwurm oder gelber twister ist gut für barsch.


Hallo Otto,
wir leben noch!
Bist du in den ersten mai-wochen zu hause?
Es sieht so aus als ob wir anfang Mai nach Dänemark fahren und ich denke das wir dann auch in Hvidesande halt machen.
Ich melde mich aber dann noch vorher bei dir per telefon.
Der Film über Japan läuft nicht richtig an ich befürchte mein kollege hat ihn auf nächstes Jahr verschoben.
Ausserdem ist die saison dort nun zu ende und die delfine sind gegessen da kommt jeder protest zu spät.
was macht dein teich? ist schon was zu sehen?
AUf jeden fall erst mal einen gruss nach hvidesande und wir werden uns melden.
Gruss Olav und Claudia
Ach ja dass muss ich noch erzählen:
Freunde von meinem vater waren in Hvidesande beim heringsfischen und da hat man ihnen anscheinend hinter dem rücken die heringe aus dem eimer geklaut.
Is das nicht irre? Nun muss man schon die gefangenen fische anketten.
Gruss auch an Inge
Olav 

Olav, 
da freue ich mich, dass ihr noch lebt, ich fummle so vor mich hin 16 std am tag. In der ersten mai woche bin ich da und ihr solltet unbedingt vorbei kommen - bring mal einige fotos mit von der delfinjagd in japan. 
Die vorarbeiten vom teich und unsere eröffnung des parkes mit einer intern. ausstellung laufen auf hochtouren. Aber erst jetzt, da ich ein konzept geschrieben habe und wir jetzt gelder vom staat sowie von der eu bekommen für die realisierung - ist der hammer was wir machen - wie immer :q Übrings, wir sind ausgezeichnet worden vom staat, als eines der besten plätze in dk, wenn´s um fische geht - ich hoffe ja nicht, dass es um ölsardinen ging, da inge die immer kauft :q 

Das mit den heringen in hvide sande ist so üblich, die klauen nicht nur heringe auch gerätschaften - sie sind im fangrausch und nehmen was sie kriegen können - man sollte ihnen einige alte heringe hinlegen, damit ihnen das essen gut bekommt und sie ein bäuerchen mit nachgeschmack von HS bekommen.
Melde dich - ich freue mich.
Gruß Otto

@ Otto
PN ist unterwegs!
Schau mal nach ob das Handtuch noch hängt und mache bitte regelmäßig die Büchse leer wo das Geld für die Benutzung des Platzes drin ist. Ich hatte 20 DKK je Stunde angesetzt! Nicht das die überläuft so wie dein Postfach. :q:q:q

Wie sieht es aktuell mit den Hornies aus?

Gruß
Torsten 

Torsten, habe dir eine pn gesendet - geht klar ! 
Mein postfach habe ich gesäubert - es lief wirklich über, jeder will was von mir, dabei habe ich keine ahnung.:q

Ich bin nicht dazu gekommen, die büchsen am geländer zu befestigen und mit nummern zu versehen - sonst könnten wir uns einen kleinen drink gönnen, habe jedoch dein sowie mein handtuch nicht entfernt :q Die sind inzwischen auch geklaut worden, da sie nur geknotet waren - sie schneiden sie jetzt in streifen und fangen damit honrhechte - schnäppchenjagd ist angesagt.:q
Betreffend der hornis - ab donnerstag kann ich dir mehr sagen - werde es mal versuchen.
Deine "fleischerhaken" habe ich schon eingesetzt - es ist eine wunderwaffe. 
Gruss Otto


----------



## Michael_05er (20. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Esbjerg und HS dürften sich kaum unterscheiden, was die Uhrzeiten angeht, oder?
> 
> @ Michael_05er
> Michael, betreffend des Hochwassers - die zwei Plätze unterscheiden sich.


Hi Otto,
um wieviel unterscheiden sie sich denn etwa? Boardie Tucks schätzte ca. 15 Minuten, was sagt Deine Erfahrung? Oder hast Du einen link auf einen (korrekten) Tidekalender von HS?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Tim1983 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin moin, ich wollte mal fragen ob diese Woche ein paar Boardies in HS sind? Meine Freundin und ich sind ab dem 23.04 - 27.04 da, evtl. könnte man ja gemeinsam ein paar Heringe ziehen und dabei ein leckeres Bierchen schlürfen. Also Jungs haut in die Tasten und gebt bescheid wer alles in den tagen in HS anzutreffen ist. #h


----------



## LAC (20. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi Otto,
> um wieviel unterscheiden sie sich denn etwa? Boardie Tucks schätzte ca. 15 Minuten, was sagt Deine Erfahrung? Oder hast Du einen link auf einen (korrekten) Tidekalender von HS?
> Grüße,
> Michael


 
Hallo Michael,
hier ein link - da stimmt alles.
http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/tidevand?stat=24342&dato=20090420&pres=Graf
Gruß Otto


----------



## Michael_05er (21. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Super, vielen Dank!
Grüße Michael


----------



## Blechkate (21. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo,
nachdem wir schon zig mal im Bereich Ringköbing-Fjord Urlaub gemacht haben,waren wir dieses Jahr das erste mal zur Heringszeit vor Ort. Ich muß sagen, das mich das was dort in Hvide Sande abgeht ziemlich anwidert. Ein riesen Müllhaufen in dem Möchtegernangler Fische in Eimern und Tüten elend verrecken lassen. Sicher sind nicht alle Angler so drauf, mir ist dennoch schleierhaft wie man in so einem Umfeld guten Gewissens angeln kann. Da sitz ich doch lieber weiterhin auf meinem Boot auf der Schlei und fange dort meine Heringe.

So, genug gemeckert denn ein Gutes hatte der Besuch in Hvide Sande dann doch noch. An der Schleuse trafen wir Boardie Otto vom Lydum Art Center, mit dem wir uns am nächsten Tag bei ihm verabredeten. Es wurde ein schöner Nachmittag mit viel Kaffeetrinken und netten Gesprächen. Natürlich redeten wir auch über das Angeln in der Region und da wir bisher nicht so sehr erfolgreich waren, ein paar wenige Barsche und Plötzen an den allseits bekannten Plätzen, bat Otto an uns einige Plätze zu zeigen. Was soll ich sagen, der Rest des Urlaubs war Angeln vom Feinsten. Etliche schöne Barsche und Plötzen in wirklich beachtlichen Größen und, wenn nicht gerade Schonzeit gewesen wäre, hätten wir mit Sicherheit auch noch den ein oder anderen Hecht gefangen.
Wenn wir das nächste mal in die Region fahren, werde ich auch genug kleine gelbe Twister im Gepäck haben#6

Gruß Matthias


----------



## jannisO (21. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Männers,

kann mir jemand von euch ein Paar Links ( gern PN ) über HS senden. Bin gerade von Langeland zurück und wollte dieses Jahr eventuell für 2 Tage dort noch mal aufs Riff um mit einen Kutter raus zu fahren auf Dorsch. Bin dort noch nie gewesen und  es wäre mir wichtig das ich mich über die Schiffe, Preise etc. informieren kann.
Wäre Euch sehr dankbar.

Gruß aus dem Harz

Mario


----------



## DK 66 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Blechkate schrieb:


> .. ein paar wenige Barsche und Plötzen an den allseits bekannten Plätzen, bat Otto an uns einige Plätze zu zeigen. Was soll ich sagen, der Rest des Urlaubs war Angeln vom Feinsten. Etliche schöne Barsche und Plötzen in wirklich beachtlichen Größen und, wenn nicht gerade Schonzeit gewesen wäre, hätten wir mit Sicherheit auch noch den ein oder anderen Hecht gefangen.
> Wenn wir das nächste mal in die Region fahren, werde ich auch genug kleine gelbe Twister im Gepäck haben#6
> 
> Gruß Matthias


 
@ LAC und Blechkante
dieser Beitrag macht mich nun aber richtig neugierig|kopfkrat. Kann ich für die Hechte ein paar Hinweise bekommen? Meine Familie wäre euch sehr dankbar, so müßte ich vielleicht nicht gar solange suchen und hätte dann auch etwas mehr zeit für sie:q


----------



## börnie (21. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin Männers,

sind eigentlich schon Hornies in HS unterwegs ?

Gruss
Börnie


----------



## rainbow69 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo!
der Beitrag von Blechkate hat mich auch sehr neugierig gemacht!
Wir fahren am 02.05.09 nach Hauvrig und ich möchte auf jedenfall auch im Fjord angeln!
Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar! Fjord,Meer oder auch Hvide Sande ganz egal.
Oder fährt jemand von euch sogar zu der Zeit auch hin und hat mal Lust zusammen paar Fische und Bierchen :q zu ziehen.
Achja,wer kennt sich den mit der Skjern Au und Hover Au aus,da liest man hier garnix drüber! Würde nämlich auch gern mal die Fliege ins Wasser halten!
Gruß dieter aus Braunschweig


----------



## LAC (22. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo,
nachdem wir schon zig mal im Bereich Ringköbing-Fjord Urlaub gemacht haben,waren wir dieses Jahr das erste mal zur Heringszeit vor Ort. Ich muß sagen, das mich das was dort in Hvide Sande abgeht ziemlich anwidert. Ein riesen Müllhaufen in dem Möchtegernangler Fische in Eimern und Tüten elend verrecken lassen. Sicher sind nicht alle Angler so drauf, mir ist dennoch schleierhaft wie man in so einem Umfeld guten Gewissens angeln kann. Da sitz ich doch lieber weiterhin auf meinem Boot auf der Schlei und fange dort meine Heringe.

@ Blechkate

Matthias, es ist ein touristenplatz, wo einige nicht wissen was sie tun. 
Inge zeigte mir gestern eine zeitung, da war ein bericht über HS und das heringsfestival, ich habe ihn nur flüchtig überflogen, jedoch hat man sich im müllhaufen beim familienfest was neues einfallen lassen. 
Die schönsten werden jetzt gekrönt, d.h. frauen können jetzt im urlaub zur "miss sild" gewählt werden. 
Nun frage ich mich, ob es da nach geruch geht  oder ob sich unter der tarnkleidung eine neue misss world versteckt
Inge sagte, jetzt besteht die möglichkeit auch "Mister Hering" zu werden, indem man eine gute idee abgeben kann, die bewertet wird bzw. verkleidet als ein hering auftritt. Es locken reichlich preise.
Richtig lustig   da kommt freude auf, wenn die angler ins heringskostüm klettern und beim laufen über ihren eigenen schwanz stolpern.
Ich erwähnte schon hvide sande ist der nabel der welt - hier werden die schönsten geboren.

Freut mich, dass ihr reichlich gelandet habt - :m ihr hattet wirklich glück |supergri
Gruss otto

@ jannisO
hier sind die informationen:
http://www.sandormskiosken.dk/de/hochseeangeln.htm

@ LAC und Blechkante
dieser Beitrag macht mich nun aber richtig neugierig|kopfkrat. Kann ich für die Hechte ein paar Hinweise bekommen? Meine Familie wäre euch sehr dankbar, so müßte ich vielleicht nicht gar solange suchen und hätte dann auch etwas mehr zeit für sie:q Gestern 14:02

@ DK 66
der hechtbestand ist gut im fjord, jedoch nicht zu vergleichen mit den beständen in schweden. Um schneller zum erfolg zu kommen, solltest du eine angel mit köderfisch auslegen und mit einer spinnen. 
Problem ist die zeit, denn im sommer ist er stark verkrautet. Erfolg besteht nur mit schwimmenden wobblern d.h. alles was flach läuft. Oft stehen sie in den krautbänken die je nach wind sich ständig verändern, aber auch an den steilkanten der alten fahrrinne sowie direkt an der schilfkante. 
Ich habe überall schon hechte gelandet und je weiter du von hvide sande entfernt bist, jehr höher ist die chance einen zu überlisten. Es ist oft verrückt, denn an einem tag - beissen sie wie verrückt und man könnte sie mit einer cola dose überlisten und am anderen tag läuft es am gleichen platz sehr mühsam - so ist es auch mit den barschen. Die bekannten anleger im südlichen bereich- ich habe sie schon erwähnt - sind touristenplätze die man gut erreichen kann, man fängt dort auch, jedoch jeder 10 barsch ist etwas größer. Genug zeit für die familie sollte schon bleiben, ich gehe nur zwei stunden angeln - mehr nicht - das genügt, da tauche ich in die natur ein und fange auch meine fischchen, meistens sind es die frühen abendstunden.

Moin Männers,
sind eigentlich schon Hornies in HS unterwegs ?
Gruss
Börnie 

@ börnie
 am wochenende kann ich mehr berichten - ob die hornhechte schon da sind

Achja,wer kennt sich den mit der Skjern Au und Hover Au aus,da liest man hier garnix drüber! Würde nämlich auch gern mal die Fliege ins Wasser halten!

@rainbow69
Über hvide sand und dem fjord sind ja reichlich informationen vorhanden. Die skjern und hover au sowie alle anderen in der region kenne ich - es sind fliessgewässer die einen guten fischbestand ( salmoniden) besitzen, die man u.a. mit der fliege angeln kann. Für diese gewässer benötigst du zusätzlich einen tagesschein - je nach streckenabschnitt - zusätzlich und du solltest dir reichlich zeit nehmen wenn du welche landen willst, denn sonst hälst du deine fliege wirklich - wie du es erwähnt hast - nur unter wasser. 
Du kannst aber im fjord sowie in hvide sande auch fische landen mit der fliege.
Ein versuch lohnt sich jedoch im skjern gewässersystem - es zählt inzwischen zu den besten lachsgewässern der welt.
Gruß


----------



## borland (22. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

moin,

@lac:

ich sag mal so hinter houstrup richtung strand, liegen 2? gewässer die so aussehen, als ob diese mal zum fjord gehört hätten. du weisst sicher was ich meine.

glasklares wasser, ringsherum schilfgürtel. bei einem gibt es auch eine kleine brücke. 

darf man dort angeln und lohnt es sich überhaupt? sieht dort nach dem perfekten hechtgeässer aus 

danke & gruß

b.


----------



## börnie (22. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> sind eigentlich schon Hornies in HS unterwegs ?
> Gruss
> Börnie
> ...




*dankeeee !* #6


----------



## Michael_05er (22. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Um schneller zum erfolg zu kommen, solltest du eine angel mit köderfisch auslegen und mit einer spinnen.


Hi Otto,
gibt es in Dänemark eigentlich eine Begrenzung, was die Anzahl der verwendeten Ruten angeht? Wir haben einen Marco-Polo-Reiseführer Dänemark, da steht tatsächlich drin, mit mehreren Ruten zu angeln wäre wie drängeln im Supermarkt: Nicht verboten, aber gilt als unverschämt |bigeyes
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## DK 66 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Problem ist die zeit, denn im sommer ist er stark verkrautet. Erfolg besteht nur mit schwimmenden wobblern d.h. alles was flach läuft. Oft stehen sie in den krautbänken die je nach wind sich ständig verändern, aber auch an den steilkanten der alten fahrrinne sowie direkt an der schilfkante. 
Ich habe überall schon hechte gelandet und je weiter du von hvide sande entfernt bist, jehr höher ist die chance einen zu überlisten... Die bekannten anleger im südlichen bereich- ich habe sie schon erwähnt - sind touristenplätze die man gut erreichen kann, man fängt dort auch 

@LAC
also ist es ratsam,Wathose an und auf "Wanderschaft" gehen? Die Anleger im südlichen Bereich, ist da direkt südl. von HS gemeint oder Nymindegab?
Du erwähntest bereits das die Krautbänke sich ständig verändern. Bin trotzdem neugierig, wo gibt es die Möglichkeit mit Köderfisch und Spinnrute ?
Welche Wobbler sind empfehlenswert (Farbe, Größe)?


----------



## jannisO (22. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Lydum Art Center 

danke dir. werde mir den Link jetzt einmal an sehen. #6


----------



## Riomar (22. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin,
habe nur mal eine kurze Frage an Euch:
Wir wollen am Samstag zum Heringsangeln nach HS. An diesem Tag findet ja auch das Heringsfestival dort statt. Nicht alle von uns werden da mitangeln wollen. Besteht auch die Möglichkeit, ohne am Wettbewerb teilzunehmen, an der Schleuse zu fischen? Oder ist der gesamte Bereich für den Wettbewerb un die Teilnehmer reserviert.

Beste Grüße


----------



## kuhni2704 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Glaube kaum, daß da Plätze frei sind bzw. freigehalten werden. Wird sicher ungemütlich voll sein, abgesehen davon. Über Ostern war es, auch ohne Wettbewerb, heftig überfüllt.

Gruß kuhni2704


----------



## Pit der Barsch (22. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Wir kommen am 25 April an fuer eine Woche.


----------



## tommy-112 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Auch meine Frau und ich scharren schon mit den Füßen.

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## tommy-112 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Noch mal ne frage fährt die Solea noch und wenn ja hat einer ein paar infos wie die ausbeute war?
gruß


----------



## jottweebee (23. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Boote in Dänemark findest du hier.


----------



## tommy-112 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Die beiden Kutter in der liste fahren schon ein paar jahre nicht mehr von Hvide Sande.
Aber danke für den Link.

gruß Tommy


----------



## cannibal - gast (23. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



tommy-112 schrieb:


> Noch mal ne frage fährt die Solea noch und wenn ja hat einer ein paar infos wie die ausbeute war?
> gruß




letztes jahr im Juni 8-Stunden Tour=18 kilo Filet. War eine absolute hammer Tour.
Freue mich schon auf dieses Jahr, dann mache ich eine 14-stunden tour. Die Touren sind zwar nicht billig aber viel Fisch gab es bei mir immer.


----------



## LAC (26. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ borland
man darf dort angeln - glasklar ist es nicht, stark verkrautet und sehr flach - aber gut.

@ Börnie
war am donnerstag und freitag auf hornhecht - sind da. Habe kapitale fische gelandet und auch schnell.

@ Michael_05er
Michael, mit zwei ruten darfst du angeln - mit mehr ruten ist mehr als unverschämt.

@ DK 66
ich meine die "landungsbrücken" in nymindegab  Mit wathose auf wanderschaft ist gut. Betreffend der wobbler - 10 cm sollte er schon sein - geht aber auch mit gelbe gummischwänze und andere künstl. köder wie spinner sowie köderfisch. Wenn sie beissen, beissen sie auch auf coca cola dosen. Barsch ist gut mit tauwurm.

@ tommy 112
die solea fährt noch und die fangstatistik die ich gesehen habe war gut (liegt jedoch mehr als ein jahr zurück) - cannibalcatfish ist ja zufrieden und hat doch gut zugeschlagen. Die fahrt ist zwar etwas teuer, da die fanggründe von der küste weit entfernt liegen - mehrere stunden fahrt ist angesagt. Das kostet halt geld - ist ja kein tretboot.


Gruß


----------



## Fantoma2K (27. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

konnte am 18.04. mit meinem kumpel schöne heringe fangen... nach 150 haben wir dann aufgehört... familie freut sich


----------



## börnie (27. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Börnie
> war am donnerstag und freitag auf hornhecht - sind da. Habe kapitale fische gelandet und auch schnell.



petri ! und vielen dank für die info....#6
jetzt muss ich nur mal sehen wie ich das zeitlich auf die reihe bekomme...habe so eine tolle neue hornhecht-rute und die würde ich für mein leben gerne ausprobieren:q

gruss
börnie


----------



## blue1887 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin,Hornhechte sind da|supergri,na Prima,Samstag gehts los.
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## bojuramartin (27. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Was brauch man für eine Montage für Hornhecht?

Wasserkugel oder Spirolino?

Wie lang sollte das Vorfach sein?

Stehen die auch auf Heringsfetzen?


----------



## steamer (27. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

wasserkugel...wenn es geht durchsichtig...denn manchmal sind sie sehr vorsichtig
1.00 bis 1.50 vorfach
und heringsfetzen

gruß steamer:m


----------



## Harti (27. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Leute,

wie lief eigentlich das Heringsfestival? Bei diesen Verhältnissen müsste es doch ein Rekordergebnis gegeben haben! Ich habe den Fischgeruch förmlich bis vor meiner Haustür wahr genommen und das 500 km südlich entfernt bei Gegenwind am Wochenende.:q:q:q

@Otto
PN ist unterwegs!
Hast du dieses Jahr am Angelwettbewerb teilgenommen oder an der Misswahl? Die Auswahlkriterien zur Miss Hering (o.ä) sind mir immer noch nicht ganz klar! Schönheit & Geruch und wie sie die Rute hält? Klär uns mal bitte auf!|kopfkrat   

Bin ab Freitag in HS, vielleicht sieht man sich ja beim Horniefischen.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## nick noize (27. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Zusammen

Habe gerade vom 1. bis 15. August den Familienurlaub in Argab gebucht. Werde vermutlich mein leichtes Meerforellengeschirr für Makrele und Hornhecht mitnehmen und mein schweres - vorausgesetzt jemand macht mir ein wenig Mut - für Wolfsbarsch. 
*Da ich aber eigentlich leidenschaftlicher Barschangler bin nun die Frage, ob* *es im Hafenbereich von Hvide Sande auch Brackwasserbarsche gibt?* |kopfkrat 
Ich weiss, generell im Fjord ja, aber eigentlich dank des dichten Schilfgürtels nur mit Boot, oder Wathose zu befischen. Und da wir zu dritt sind und damit der Renault Twingo schon voll.....bleibt die Wathose wohl zu Hause!

Wäre schön etwas von den Ortskundigen zu hören.

Danke

Nils


----------



## börnie (27. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Harti schrieb:


> Die Auswahlkriterien zur Miss Hering (o.ä) sind mir immer noch nicht ganz klar! Schönheit & Geruch und wie sie die Rute hält? Klär uns mal bitte auf!|kopfkrat




...fickel...|supergri|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



börnie schrieb:


> ...*fickel*...|supergri|supergri


 

Klär uns doch mal auf.#c#c#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



nick noize schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Habe gerade vom 1. bis 15. August den Familienurlaub in Argab gebucht. Werde vermutlich mein leichtes Meerforellengeschirr für Makrele und Hornhecht mitnehmen und mein schweres - vorausgesetzt jemand macht mir ein wenig Mut - für Wolfsbarsch.
> *Da ich aber eigentlich leidenschaftlicher Barschangler bin nun die Frage, ob* *es im Hafenbereich von Hvide Sande auch Brackwasserbarsche gibt?* |kopfkrat
> ...


 


Hallo Nils,#h
das mit den Hornies kannst du um diese Zeit vergessen.
Falls überhaupt,ist nur noch der Nachwuchs vor Ort.
Mit den Makrelen kann es klappen.Für die Wolfsbarsche
sollte Thyborön wesentlich bessere Möglichkeiten bieten.
Aber der Aal sollte in HS noch gut gehen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (28. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Was brauch man für eine Montage für Hornhecht?
Wasserkugel oder Spirolino?
Wie lang sollte das Vorfach sein?
Stehen die auch auf Heringsfetzen? 

@ bojuramartin, 
die montage habe ich schon mehrmlas beschrieben hier - such mal etwas. Spirolino ist gut, wasserkugel finde ich nicht gut, da er sehr vorsichtig der fischfetzen nimmt und man dieses erkennen kann, wenn man mit einer schlanken pose arbeitet - bei der wasserkugel kann man es nicht erkennen, da sie immer rund ist, wenn man sie anschaut - auch wenn sie sich dreht, da man es nicht erkennen kann. Außerdem ist sie nicht für mich nicht fein genug - das sie einen großen wiederstand hat - jedoch angeln fast alle damit - es klappt auch - ich nehmen sie nur bei großen wellen - aber nicht in hvide sande
Ich sage den biss vorher schon an, da meine pose bewegungen macht - wenn einer lutscht - die nicht von den wellen kommen. Tiefe etwa 70 - 120 cm je nach strömung

@Otto
PN ist unterwegs!
Hast du dieses Jahr am Angelwettbewerb teilgenommen oder an der Misswahl? Die Auswahlkriterien zur Miss Hering (o.ä) sind mir immer noch nicht ganz klar! Schönheit & Geruch und wie sie die Rute hält? Klär uns mal bitte auf!|kopfkrat 

@ Torsten
ist angekommen - wir sehen uns wie telf. besprochen. Gute fahrt!
Wie die misswahlen bzw.wer der heringskönig geworden ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen - Ich war am samstag mit dem kanu unterwegs, wir waren einer kleine truppe, einige hatten jedoch bock, abends mal aus der nähe am nabel der welt - in hvide sande - sich die neue miss hering bei kerzenlicht bzw. zeltbeleuchtung zu studieren und sich am geruch ergötzen |supergri 
Ich war drauf und dran mich als hering zu verkleiden- meine beine habe ich zusammengebunden und in einem schlafsack gesteckt, den ich zum schwanz umgestalten wollte - klappte nicht, bin dann über meinen eigenen schwanz gestolpert und liegen geblieben.  
Wir hatten ein lagerfeuer und einige waren richtig heiß nach den kalten drinks. Als ausgleich lief eine musiksendung - annegrete war zu sehen oder wie auch immer ihr name ist-die blonde soll aus voller brust ein liedchen gesungen haben. Muss wohl ein volkslied gewesen sein, da die stimme des volkes zählte.#q trallallaaah - trallalaaah
Wir sehen uns
Gruß Otto


nick noize*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*
Hallo Zusammen

Habe gerade vom 1. bis 15. August den Familienurlaub in Argab gebucht. Werde vermutlich mein leichtes Meerforellengeschirr für Makrele und Hornhecht mitnehmen und mein schweres - vorausgesetzt jemand macht mir ein wenig Mut - für Wolfsbarsch. 
*Da ich aber eigentlich leidenschaftlicher Barschangler bin nun die Frage, ob* *es im Hafenbereich von Hvide Sande auch Brackwasserbarsche gibt?* |kopfkrat 
Ich weiss, generell im Fjord ja, aber eigentlich dank des dichten Schilfgürtels nur mit Boot, oder Wathose zu befischen. Und da wir zu dritt sind und damit der Renault Twingo schon voll.....bleibt die Wathose wohl zu Hause!

Wäre schön etwas von den Ortskundigen zu hören.

Danke

@ Nils, ich habe im hafen von HS noch keine barsche gelandet.
Der fjord hat ja brackwasser und der staat versucht eine robuste brackwasserfauna zu schaffen indem die tore geöffnet werden, damit aus der nordsee reichlich fließen kann. Man kann sie als brackwasser barsche bezeichnen, in der ostsee ist es ja bekannt z.b. auf fünen, dass sie zum laichen ins süsswasser ziehen.
Nun hat die nordsee etwas mehr salzgehalt und der fjord vergleichbar mit der ostsee. Jedoch kapitale brocken sind schon im fjord - wathose ist angebracht. 
Zieh doch einfach deine wathose bei der fahrt an  sie bringt dich drei schritte weiter, wenn du im fjord angeln willst.
Der wolfsbarsch jedoch ist um hvide sande in der brandung zuhause. 


Nachsatz:
Moin jürgen, das stimmt mit dem aal - er läuft gut.


----------



## LutzLutz (28. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

moin männers in 2 tagen gehts los
bin von donnerstag bis sonntag in hvide sande zum angeln
werde selbstverständlich bericht erstatten wenn ich wieder da bin....
weiß einer von euch wies zur zeit mit fisch aussieht..hering,horni und butt........
läuft aal jetzt auch schon gut????
was hering,hornhecht und butt angeht kennen wir uns gut aus da oben aber wie siehts eig mit aal aus?? krieg ich sie eher tief im fjord auch in der nähe der schleusen?? und wenn ichs richtig gesehn hab nicht aufm grund wegen den ganzen krabben....stimmts??
und noch eine frage...wie lang und am besten kann man wattis hältern???weil wir sie aus Dt. mitbringen wolllen und die sollen möglichst das ganze wochenende lang halten
danke schon mal im vorraus an alle die antworten #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> moin männers in 2 tagen gehts los
> bin von donnerstag bis sonntag in hvide sande zum angeln
> werde selbstverständlich bericht erstatten wenn ich wieder da bin....
> weiß einer von euch wies zur zeit mit fisch aussieht..hering,horni und butt........
> ...


 

Hallo LutzLutz,#h

die Wattis brauchst du wenn überhaupt nur für die Platten.
Die kannst du mit Heringsfetzen aber auch genau so gut 
fangen,und ist wesentlich billiger.Auf Aal geht der Tauwurm
wesentlich besser,auch wenn du ihn öfters austauschen mußt.Und wegen der Krabben eine Etage höher zu angeln
ist richtig.Die Aale steigen auch locker 1 Meter nach oben
um sich den Wurm zu holen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LutzLutz (28. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ja die wattis wollt ich auch für butt nehmen und nicht für heringe .....fetzen werd ich auch ausprobiern....hab bisher nur auf butt mit fetzen in norge geangelt hat auch geklappt dacht aber das watti schon besser läuft in der brandung ....ich werd mir mal welche mitnehmen und es ausprobiern 
danke für die infos breithardt....und wo krieg ich sie am besten die wasserschlangen?
wie siehts denn aus mit hältern der wattwürmer wei´ß da einer wie das besonders gut geht außer zeitungspapier....und wie lang halten sie so...kauf sie sonst immer an dem tag an dem ich auch los will...daher hab ich diesbezüglich kein plan


----------



## LAC (28. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ LutzLutz

ein bericht ist wichtig - dann kommt freude bei den bordies auf.
Wie aale gelandet werden hat dir ja schon Jürgen gepostet - er ist ein super angler und ich habe schon mit ihm schöne kampfstunden  am wasser auf aal verbracht - danke jürgen ! War immer super - freue mich schon wenn wir uns treffen in hvide sande :vik:

Ein bordietreffen in hvide sande wird in den ferien durchgeführt. Wer lust hat kann kommen.

Ja, tauwurm ist die beste methode auf aal und  jürgen und ich haben in den letzten jahren reichlich gelandet in hvide sande im hafen
Ob der aal schon läuft - ich habe am donnerstag oder freitag einen aal beim heringsangeln schwimmen sehen - er war jedoch etwas benommen und taumelte etwa 30 cm unter der wasseröberfläche so vor sich hin. Es kann durch  parasiten(schwimmblasenwürmer) kommen, da ich dieses sehr oft festgestellt habe, wenn sie so sich verhalten und noch andere umstände sie beeinträchtigen. 
Er kam aus der schleuse und schwamm in richtung meer - ob er den weg noch schafft bis zum laichplatz - diagonal durch den atlantik bis zu den bahamas (saragassosee). Ich glaube es nicht, die strapazen sind zu groß - am leuchtturm in HS hat ihn ein vogeltier schon gefressen. 
Sie sind also da.

@ Jürgen 
am freitag war ich etwa eine stunde in hvide sande und habe einige heringe rausgeholt - abend hatten wir ein fest und einer wollte unbedingt noch angeln gehen. leider hat er nur 6 stück gelandet, da er einige probleme mit seiner ausrüstung hatte und die falschen vorfächer - die haken hatte eine größe wie beim makrelenvorfach - er wurde verrückt, da ich ständig welche zog. Interessant ist, dass er aufeinmal brüllte, jetz habe ich einen hai am haken - wir haben  herrlich gelacht, da sein pegel auch ganz schön war. 
Ich sagte du hast ein hänger - da er sich auch nicht mehr beweget, dann kam jedoch nochmal ein zucken auf und er konnte die angel einziehen, da hatte er eine meerforelle oder einen lachs an der mauer förmlich am haken gehabt - ich konnte es nicht mehr erkennen, jedenfalls war es einer um die 80 cm - der langsam in richtung fjord schwamm. 
Er ist verrückt geworden  nun hatte er 6 heringe :q jedoch war der abend gerettet, er sprach nur noch vom lachs.


Betreffend der aale, hast du schon mal in hvide sande glassaale gesehen - wenn sie im fjord einziehen? Würde mich mal interessieren, denn ich denke immer noch an die 80iger jahre, als ich mit meinem boot in der schleuse lag im ijsselmeer in holland und auf dem wege zu den inseln war - da habe ich tausende von glasaale beobachtet, die in der schleuse mit den kopf an den wänden förmlich die algen lutschten. Ich habe diese nur dort gesehen. 
In hvide sande bin ich mehrmals losgezogen um dieses zu sehen - ohne erfolg. 
Würde mich mal interessieren ob du es auch schon mal in HS gesehen hast - da du ja HS bestens kennst. 

Oder befassen wir uns nur noch um den restbestand 

Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,#h

ich bin ja auch seit Ende der 70er regelmäßig in HS. Aber leider habe ich außer der früheren Aufzuchtstation auf 
Fehmarn noch nirgends Glasaale gesehen.Über den Anblick 
wäre ich mindestens so glücklich,als würde ich laichende
Mefos beobachten.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Frieder (28. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin Jürgen,
wenn man das so liest hier, bekommt man richtig Lust dort zu Angeln.
Ich meine Heringe, muß nicht sein beim Brandungsangeln. Aal, Dorsch und Platte hören sich da schon besser an.
Auch schöne Wolfsbarsche sind nicht zu verachten (habe leider noch keinen gefangen).

Beschreib mir doch bitte mal, (siehe Bild) wo dort überwiegend geangelt wird.
Und, wo kann man günstig übernachten ?
Oder wäre ein Wohnmobil ratsamer ...?

Ist vielleicht mal ne Reise wert ...... ?


----------



## LutzLutz (28. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ok danke


----------



## Harti (28. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Leute,

für alle die es interessiert, hier mal ein Link zum Heringsfestival:

http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/detai...sbrev&utm_medium=email&utm_content=2009_02_05

5624 Heringe mit 622,5 kg Gesamtgewicht! |kopfkrat Leider steht in dem Bericht von der Misswahl nichts drin. Muss ich wohl mal im playboy nachschauen.:q:q:q

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## rainzor (28. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,

in Börsmose (35 km südlich von HS) fließt doch ein Bach/ Graben in die Nordsee. Dort habe ich schon Glasaale aufsteigen sehen. Ist aber auch schon mind. 5 Jahre her.
Damals wurde auch behauptet, daß der Langso, der diesen Graben mit Wasser versorgt, eines der besten Aalgewässer in der Gegend sein soll. Allerdings gab es damals wohl für Touris für diesen See keine Angelkarten zu kaufen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (28. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ torsten
am freitag sah ich die experten der jahn truppe (blinker) schon. ich parkte neben dem bus - ich wunderte mich schon. Sie schauten mich an, als wenn ich eine große konkurrenz bin, dabei wollte ich nur beim schönheitswettbewerb mitmachen - inge meinte ich sollte mich verhüllen, dann hätte ich eine größere chance. Als hering wollte ich aufrecht kommen, bin jedoch gestolpert beim laufen - wer kann schon mit dem schwanz laufen. Ich dachte es würde klappen - muss es noch üben.

Hier ein link, da ist der schönheitswettbewerb der herren zu sehen - arnold schwarzenegger aus hvide sande 

http://www.hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/dk/sildefestival/


Ob sich welche gemeldet haben für die wahl der "miss hering" kann ich nicht sagen. Wer zeigt sich schon zur laichzeit oder die duftnote mögen damen nicht, dabei hätte jeder gerne mal geschnuppert - damit das heringsfestival sich fest im hirn verankert - wenn man zur siegertruppe zählte. 

Beim nächsten mal mache ich mit beim wettbewerb.
Ich werde jetzt jeden tag üben.

Hier ist mein hotspot - das zentrum vulkanischer aktivität 

http://www.bodybuilding-online.de/pumpingiron/bizeps.html

Gruss Otto


Nachsatz:
@ rainzor
Rainer, das ist recht interessant. Nun fahre ich dort regelmäßig fast vorbei wenn ich nach vejers zum sommerhaus fahre - er liegt südlich von henne strand bzw henne au. Ich glaube es ist der bach - ich werde mich mal schnell schlau machen. Ich habe dort einen toten fischotter gesehen, wenn es der bach ist, den ich meine - es ist ein gefährliches gebiet wo eine alte mülldeponie sich jetzt entfaltet und reichlich gift der nordsee zukommen läßt. Dort ist auch badeverbot und es hat große probleme hier gegeben - da die naturschutzverbände alarm geschlagen haben - zu recht -  jetzt wird die alte deponie einer firma entsorgt, es fallen summen an wo der staat schwer zu knacken dran hat und es war ein problem sie aufzubringen. Werde mich mal schnell schlau machen betreffend der lage und schaue mir mal morgen den bach an, da fahre ich nach vejers strand. Melde mich dann nochmal - jedenfalls ein dickes dankeschön für die info.

Gruss Otto


----------



## rainzor (29. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Otto

Ist ja interessant, daß man Dir noch was Neues erzählen kann. Wie gesagt, die Glasaale hab' ich selbst gesehen. Die Kinder haben sie an der Brücke zum Campingplatz immer mit Begeisterung gekeschert. Die Info's zum Langsö habe ich allerdings nur vom Hörensagen.
Auf dem angehängten Bild siehst Du nochmal die genaue Lage.

Gruß
Rainer

PS: Wo soll denn die Mülldeponie liegen? Den Campingplatz und seine Umgebung hat man doch immer als Naturschutzgebiet angepriesen.


----------



## LAC (29. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ rainzor

Rainer, 
genau den bach meine ich auch. 
Du hast recht, es ist ein naturschutzgebiet und es wurden  spezielle besichtigungen dort durchgeführt betreffend der fischotter,  ich habe dort einen toten fischotter im bach liegen gesehen. 
Es ist ein super gebiet und du kannst in der region z.b.von der strasse  jeden tag 40 - 80 hirsche in den morgen- oder frühen abendstunden sehen - ich gebe garantie. Ich hoffe du kennst die plätze - wenn nicht, nenne ich sie dir.

Die deponie liegt nördlich von dem bach und südlich vom einlauf der henne au. Die öffentlichkeit hat es in der lokalen presse gelesen - die touristen kennen diese problematik nicht  - jedoch in fachkreisen war es der hammer und es wurde reichlich druck ausgeübt von seiten der umweltverbände, dass diese deponie entsorgt wird. Der staat hatte nicht das geld und es musste locker gemacht werden. Ich habe hier im board schon darüber etwas gepostet und ein bordie hat karten eingestellt, die super waren. Habe gerade gesucht wo sie sind - finde sie jedoch nicht mehr haufen der postings. In der region ist das baden verboten - ich dachte früher es wäre eine gefährliche strecke durch die strömung, die ja von nord nach süd geht - jedoch drohte die hauptgefahr durch das gift - es sind tonnen die dort die nordsee vergiften und man kann es auch am wasser sehen.  Ich habe dort vor jahren auch eine anzahl an schweinswale tot gefunden und fotos gemacht. nach meinen informationen hat dort früher eine firma ihren müll abgekippt - zu zeiten wo man noch nicht an umweltschutz  dachte - und heute kommt der dreck in einer form ans tageslicht, dass einem die hände und beine abfallen, wenn man dort ins wasser geht. Die firma existiert schon gar nicht mehr, hat jedoch der nachwelt ein schönes geschenk überlassen#q
Es ist ja ein gutes zeichen, dass jetzt die deponie entsorgt wird. Ein weiteres gutes zeichen ist, die henne au, die ja vom filsö kommt - es war dänemarks größter see - ist auch ein naturschutzgebiet und ein vogelgebiet ersten ranges  hier ein link http://www.lydumartcenter.com/natur/filsoe.html 
Dieser See wird jetzt vom staat auch in angriff genommen - man will, so wie ich gehört habe die ländereien d.h. die trocken gelegten gebiete von den landwirten kaufen und dann warten wir mal ab, was gemacht wird.  Es wurde ja auch mit dem sjern au projekt so gemacht - es war nordeuropas teuerster naturschutzprojekt. Momentan läuft bei uns das schnäpel projekt -  es ist das zweitteuerste naturschutzprojekt dänemarks. Du siehst - dänemark setzt sich schon für den erhalt der natur ein. 
In den frühen abendstunden fahre ich nach vejers und schaue mal vorbei. Landschaftlich ist es ja eine top gegend dort.
Gruss Otto


----------



## rainzor (29. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Schade, die Otter hab' ich nie gesehen. Wußte allerdings auch nicht, daß es dort welche gibt. Damals war ja auch ein Großteil des Gebietes militärisches Übungsgebiet. Daher kam man ja auch nur an einen Teil des Baches heran. Und an angeln war gar nicht zu denken, viel zu verkrautet. Das konnte man aber in dem kleinen See südlich des Baches, incl. Forellen. Karten gab es am Campingplatz.

Wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne, habe ich die Glasaale immer im Juni/ Juli gesehen. Aber der Aal soll ja in seinen Beständen soweit zurückgegangen sein, vielleicht ist es mit den Glasaalen ja auch schon vorbei.

Was mich damals schon immer stutzig gemacht hat, ist, daß aus dem Langsö ein richtiges Geheimnis gemacht wurde. Niemand hat sich offen zu diesem See geäußert und alle Info's kamen nur sehr spärlich.

Viel Erfolg bei Deiner Suche.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo wir fahren am 09.05 nach blavand aber ich will auch hoch nach hs. kann mir einer ein paar gute tipps zum angel geben. z.b wo ich mich am besten hinstelle oder so ? wollte gerne auf aale und so angeln ? wie ist das mit den ködern ? gibts die vor ort ? in blavand hab ich mal für 4 pakete würmer 30 euro bezahlt. wäre über jeden tipp dankbar. am besten auch was ich als köder noch mitnehmen kann ? danke schonmal

mfg


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (29. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,
morgen geht es los.
Wir fahren erst mal ein paar tage nach bremen zu meiner familie.
Anschliessend geht es weiter nach norden. Insgesamt 2 wochen auf achse in norddeutschland und dänemark
Ich werde mich in jedem fall melden und denke das wir dann auch station in hvidesande machen werden.
Ich habe bilder aus japan dabei und es gibt bestimmt auch ne menge zu erzählen.
Bis dann Olav


----------



## hannes (29. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

#h ihr Dänemarkkenner


Ich möchte die ersten 2 Wochen im September in die Region Hvide Sand (mein erster Urlaub in DK)

Auf welche Zielfische könnte man in diesem Zeitraum an der Küste fischen?


----------



## blue1887 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hännes schrieb:


> #h ihr Dänemarkkenner
> 
> 
> Ich möchte die ersten 2 Wochen im September in die Region Hvide Sand (mein erster Urlaub in DK)
> ...


 moinsens,lese dir das mal durch ,denn weisst schon einiges,endlich Samstag gehts los:vik:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=116826
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## LAC (30. April 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ rainzor
Rainer, inzwischen habe ich es mir mal angesehen - es ist die kaergard plantage, dort hat eine firma in den Jahren von 1956-73 ihren müll entsorgt. 5000 tonnen giftzeug muss jetzt entsorgt werden - es wird nach deutschland und holland transportiert und dort gereinigt. Ein sehr grosse informationstafel steht am hauptweg, der von vejers nach henne strand geht. Lassen wir es dabei - jedenfalls ist die ecke sehr gefährlich, da gift dort die nordsee verunreinigt. Es ist auch deutlich sichtbar bei google earht, dass dort die nordsee eine verunreinigung hat.
Betreffend der fischotter habe ich schon reichlich gesehen, bei kanufahrten auch bei uns an der au, dort habe ich eine ganze familie über eine stunde aus drei meter entfernung beobachtet - sie waren nicht scheu und spielten mit den jungen.
Militärgebiet wie du es ewähnst, ist ja immer noch dort, jedoch darf man ja dieses gebiet betreten, wenn keine übungen sind. Der campingplatz ist auch noch da und der kleine see der an der strasse liegt, dort hat man noch weitere angelegt. Es ist jetzt eine put&take anlage - tolles naturgebiet und immer hirsche zu sehen in den abend- bzw. morgenstunden.
Über den langsö sind nur fachinformationen vorhanden, die feriengäste kennen ihn gar nicht - außer pilzsucher :q Das gebiet war immer ein geheimnis - man kommt schlecht hin und die müllkippe nahm man hin bzw. machte einen bogen drum, bis der druck von den verbänden kam. 
Glücklicherweise habe ich eine dukumentation wo jedes wasserloch erfasst ist mit tierbestand - keine fische. Vor zwei jahren habe mir mal die zeit genommen und alle aufgesucht - ich kannte sie teilweise nicht und war sehr überrascht, was für eine fauna und flora einige haben. Seit einiger zeit besitze ich die neuen wissenschaftlichen untersuchungen, wo das ministerium über jahre die gesamte fischfauna von dänemark erfasst hat - in rasterform ist sie angelegt, sehr genau. Sie soll veröffentlicht werden - auf dänisch natürlich. Wenn du meine informationen haben möchtest, kann ich sie dir senden, sie ist bei mir gespeichert.
Oft muss ich schmunzeln, wenn einige bordies fische fangen wollen, die hier gar nicht vorkommen.

Den bach mit den glasaalen habe ich mir nicht angesehen, da ich keine zeit hatte, werde mir diesen mal unter die lupe nehmen und schauen ob glasaale dort noch vorkommen.
Betreffend des ankommen der glasaale hast du recht - ich hatte einen fischereibiologen bei mir, der sich nur mit der aalwanderung befasst - sie kommen gar nicht mehr an, den grund suchen sie. Eine dezimierung ist, dass man sie in den südlichen ländern in den buchten auf see schon fängt und sie wie ölsardinen in dosen verkauft. 
Globale erwärmung usw. usw. - der grund wird gesucht, wobei ich auch glaube, dass die lange reise zum laichplatz (saragassosee), die ja bis zu den bahamas geht, inzwischen zu kraftaufreibend für sie ist und nur noch vereinzelt dort ankommen. Grund sind die parasiten (schwimmblasenwürmer) und sie schon unterwegs gefressen werden, da sie kaum noch reflexe zeigen, wenn sie beinträchtigt werden. Bei gewässerverschutzungen habe ich dieses mehrmach festgestellt. Die lange reise schwächt sie schon -ihre schwimmblase ist voll mit würmern. Vor etwa 20 jahren fing es damit an. Es ist nur eine vermutung - die vielleicht mit wahrheit behaftet ist, jedenfalls werden sie dadurch beeinträchtigt. Interessant ist, wenn man den komoran beim jagen beobachtet in hvide sande - hat er fast immer einen aal. :q 

Gruss otto 

@olav-aus-zupf

Olav rufe an und komm vorbei - freue mich schon - lege dir auch einen gartenschlauch zum mobil - damit du frisches wasser hast zum duschen :q

Gruss Otto

Erweiterung:

@ Wolfsburg Virus
hinstellen kannst du dich überall wo noch ein platz frei ist. Im mai auf hornhecht ist die fjordseite an der schleuse gut, wobei die seeseite auch gut ist - jedoch können dort für einen unbekannten probleme auftreten, wenn die tore geöffnet sind, da man dann etwas anders angeln muss. Aal war immer im hafen gut sowie an den schleusentoren der seeseite - wie es in diesem jahr aussieht - steht in den sternen geschrieben, da der aalbestand zurück gegangen ist. Tauwürmer von zuhause kannst du dir mitbringen - da du ja woanders danach gefragt hast. In blavand kenne ich keinen see nur put und take anlagen z.b. die in ho.

@ blue 1887

du stellst eine schwere frage - auf alle die an der küste sich in der nordsee aufhalten. 
Wobei die schwarmfische, wie hering und hornhecht sowie makrele - dieses sind die fischarten warum hvide sande so gefragt ist - kaum noch vertreten sind.


----------



## rainzor (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Otto

Vielen Dank für Dein Angebot. Wenn die Info's in deutsch sind, würden sie mich schon interessieren. Ich schicke dir mal per PN meine eMail-Adresse.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## hannes (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



blue1887 schrieb:


> moinsens,lese dir das mal durch ,denn weisst schon einiges,endlich Samstag gehts los:vik:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=116826
> Grüsse Thorsten




|schild-g 55 Seiten durchwühlen für eine Frage die mit 3 Zeilen zu beantworten wäre


;+ wieso hab ich damit im AB nicht gleich gerechnet


----------



## blue1887 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hännes schrieb:


> |schild-g 55 Seiten durchwühlen für eine Frage die mit 3 Zeilen zu beantworten wäre
> 
> 
> ;+ wieso hab ich damit im AB nicht gleich gerechnet


 weil diese Frage schon so oft beantwortet wurde,ich lese mich auch durch ,weil mich das eben interessiert,einfach fragen wo stehen die Fische heute ,wie tief womit gefangen usw.denn kannst sie gleich im Laden kaufen,angeln ist bi´ssl mehr#h
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## Pit der Barsch (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Nach einer wunderschønen Woche sind wir wieder zuhaus.
Heringe satt    
Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle !!!
Wenn der Eimer voll ist aufhøren.
Dann die schøne Stadt besichtigen oder die Gegend.
Hornhechte sind auch dort. 
Wenn auch die meisten gerissen werden mit Heringsvorfaecher#c
Das muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.
Aale werden im Nordhafen gefangen.
Abends mit Tauwurm.
Sehr nette Verkaufer in beiden Angelgeschæften.
Fuer Tips sind wir dankbar.
Schøne Innenstadt leckerer Kuchen  !!
Diesel billiger wie in Deutschland
Essen auch teilweise billiger.
--------------------------------------------------------
Untern Strich eine gaile Woche.
Und wir waren nicht zum letzten mal dort #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hännes schrieb:


> |schild-g 55 Seiten durchwühlen für eine Frage die mit 3 Zeilen zu beantworten wäre
> 
> 
> ;+ wieso hab ich damit im AB nicht gleich gerechnet






Du hast halt die Lesebereitschaft deiner Angelkollegen
unterschätzt.:q:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## borland (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@lac,

vielen dank für die antwort auf meine frage!
ich fahre am 20.05 nach skaven strand. dort war ich auch schon mal. hatte allerdings nur im forellenteich dort - mit mäßigem erfolg - gefischt. 
ich werde dieses mal keinen forellenteich besuchen. sicherlich fahre ich auch mal nach hvide sande zum hornhecht fischen, oder auch an den nördlichen ausläufer (den kleinen steg) des fjords.

aber vielleicht hast du auch einen tipp für den fjord direkt in skaven strand?

vielen dank 

b.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo habe noch nie auf hornhecht geangelt ! mit was muss ich den angeln ?? wäre super wenn einer ein paar tips hat. 

mfg


----------



## jannisO (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo habe noch nie auf hornhecht geangelt ! mit was muss ich den angeln ?? wäre super wenn einer ein paar tips hat.
> 
> mfg


 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2469230#post2469230

ich denke dort bist du mit deiner Frage besser aufgehoben. Solltest du jedoch aus WOB sein kannst dich gern einmal melden bei mir. Wir wohnen nicht zu weit auseinander und könnten mal gemeinsam an die Küste fahren


----------



## hannes (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



blue1887 schrieb:


> weil diese Frage schon so oft beantwortet wurde,ich lese mich auch durch ,weil mich das eben interessiert,einfach fragen wo stehen die Fische heute ,wie tief womit gefangen usw.denn kannst sie gleich im Laden kaufen,angeln ist bi´ssl mehr#h
> Grüsse Thorsten




|kopfkrat ...wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil

|bla: ...Danke für den Tipp, da bin ich leider in 25 Jahren Angelei nicht drauf gekommen


----------



## Pit der Barsch (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Also ich hab einen Mefoblinker in Silbermuster 21 Gram genommen.
Den Drilling abgemacht einen Dreifachwirbel vom Forellenangeln befestigt im Sprengring. Dann vom Heringspaternoster den Einzelharken(mit Fischhaut) angeknotet. Das heist der Einzelhaken war so 5 cm hintern Blinker. Hat sehr gut geklapt damit. Nur wenige Fehlbisse und den Dreierwirbel konnte kein Horni abdrehen.#6


----------



## Pit der Barsch (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hornis


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Also ich hab einen Mefoblinker in Silbermuster 21 Gram genommen.
> Den Drilling abgemacht einen Dreifachwirbel vom Forellenangeln befestigt im Sprengring. Dann vom Heringspaternoster den Einzelharken(mit Fischhaut) angeknotet. Das heist der Einzelhaken war so 5 cm hintern Blinker. Hat sehr gut geklapt damit. Nur wenige Fehlbisse und den Dreierwirbel konnte kein Horni abdrehen.#6


 


Hallo Pit,#h

klasse Idee.#6#6#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Bobsi (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin!
War letzte Woche in Hvide Sande. Hering über Hering bei bestem Wetter!
Hat super viel Spass gemacht.

Gruß an alle, besonders die, die noch hin wollen.

Bobsi


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo nein ich komme aus der nähe von stade und buxtehude ! danke ich lese mir das mal durch !

mfg


----------



## jottweebee (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Die Hornhechtmontage von Otto findest du hier:

			#*210*


----------



## torino (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Was kann man so ende Juni anfang Juli in hs. am besten fangen ? Kann man dort die üblichen Paternostervorfächer nutzen ? Und wenn welche sind am besten ?


----------



## wilcon53332 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*





*Hvide Sande 2009*

Veröffentlicht: *Heute* um 12:08 von wilcon53332
Stichworte 
Hallo zusammen,

Ja! ich bin eine von diese Neulinge, und Brite auch noch (daher das schlechte Deutsch) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In Juni wollte ich und meine Frau nach Vejers Stand. Ich glaube Hvide Strande ist am nähsten von Hochseeangeln (Kutter) und wolte fragen ob jemand tips hat für ein Kutter und für ein Anfänge in sache Brandungsangeln (es sind 400m zur Stand von unsere Blockhaus).

Güß

Kelvin


----------



## LAC (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ rainzor
Pn ist angekommen - sende dir in den nächsten Tagen den fischatlas zu.

@ borland
am skaven strand kannst du rotaugen und barsche landen. Ich habe mit einem angler dort gesprochen, der war zufrieden mit seinen fängen. Der fjord hat einen guten fischbestand und du kannst dort auch einen schönen angeltag verbringen und fische landen. Ich habe drei gute stellen hier mal genannt, jetzt kannst du dort kein platz mehr finden und wenn stehst du im müllberg. Das sieht in skaven noch anders aus.

@ Pit der Barsch

Pit, wir haben dich am freitag und samstag an der schleuse gesucht - jedoch nicht gefunden, Torsten (bordie hatri)  mit frau waren bei mir. Freue mich, dass es gut gelaufen ist und die montage die du gebastelt für den hornhecht, wie schon jürgen erwähnt hat - eine klasse idee.
Von der brüstung haben wir uns die schwärme der honfische mal angesehen - es waren tausende die wir beobachten konnten.
Die meisten die gelandet wurden, wurden gerissen und kamen als rolladen an land, sie wickeln sich ja förmlich ein.

@Jottweebee
Du hast mich ja ganz schön im griff :q Ich habe die montage schon mehrmals gepostet, habe sie auch im müll gesucht, jedoch nicht mehr gefunden, dann habe ich die suche abgebrochen.
Momentan werden die hornhechte fast nur gerissen, da man mit der pose gar nicht angeln kann - die fangleinen rauschen nur so durchs wasser. Auf der fjordseite waren nur vereinzelte hornhechte anzutreffen.

@ torino
im juni, juli sind kaum noch heringe da - nur ganz kleine.
Die kannst du mit ganz kleinen heringspaternostern überlisten. Sie stehen meistens auf grund. Der honrnhecht ist noch da, jedoch auch die werden immer kleiner und im august sind nur noch kleine da. Sie werden mit unterschiedlichen montagen überlistet - ich nehme nur eine.
Im juli kann die makrele von der langen mole (nordseite) gefangen werden - wenn alles stimmt mit dem wetter -  mit naturköder (fischfetzen) oder auch mit paternoster für makrelen.

@ Wilcon 53332

Willkommen on board kelvin, dein deutsch ist perfekt und ich kann es lesen, es kommt immer auf den inhalt an nicht auf die fehler.
Vejers strand - die perle der nordsee - ist ein schöner badeort, wo jedoch die angelei nicht so gut abschneidet. Du kannst jedoch am südstrand mit dem wagen auf den strand fahren und bis zur absperrung nach süden fahren, dort sind sehr oft dänische angelvereine, die brandungsangeln ausüben - warum, kann ich dir nicht sagen, jedenfalls machen sie es aus einem bestimmten grund - vielleicht, weil man dort aus dem auto angeln kann und auch was fängt.  Wo kann man dieses - nur in vejers im südlichen bereich.

@ alle
wir, d.h. thorsten (bordie harti) mit frau und ich waren jetzt am freitag und samstag in hvide sange nur immer ab 16.00 uhr für zwei stunden. Was ich dort erlebt habe, kann ich nicht mehr beschreiben - einen müllplatz ersten ranges und fast alle die dort im fischrausch sind haben mit der angelei nichts mehr am hut. Ich dachte ich wäre in einem auffangslager aller nationen, die sich ihr essen für ihr leben selbst fangen müssen. Grausam mit anzusehen und ich schäme mich unter diesen leuten gestanden zu haben. Drei angler habe ich von der brücke verwiesen, sie standen vor dem verbotsschild und sagten - ich kann doch nicht lesen. Einer hat über 200 hornhechte gerissen und nicht waidgerecht getötet - das ist verlorene zeit - sie verreckten in seiner metallkiste.  
Hvide sande zählt zu den besten plätzen für heringe und ich betrachte ihn weltweit als bester platz für den fang von hornhechte, jedoch ist es auch ein platz, der weltweit als bestes negatives beispiel gezeigt werden kann, wie menschen die angelei betrachten und mit tiere umgehen. Hier ist der beweis, wo der angler mit zu kämpfen hat und so glaube ich, dass auch hier etwas passieren wird von seiten des staates in den nächsten jahren, denn das hat mit angeln nichts mehr zu tun. Auf dem rücken der natur wird hier schnäppchenjagd betrieben - alles für den eigenbedarf, damit man die bestellungen auch ausliefern kann. Da zähle ich kein bordie zu, die betreiben die angelei normal.:q


----------



## porscher (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Otto!du hast vollkommen Recht. Kann man das nicht den Behörden melden? Warum wird nicht kontrolliert?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej Otto,
wir waren auch letzte Woche in HS und kann auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln über dieses gierige maßlose " angeln " .
Ich habe mir jedenfalls nichts vorzuwerfen, denn wir haben jeden einzelnen Hering (180) abgeschlagen. Bei max 2% der "Angler" konnte man das auch beobachten. Es muß einem ja schon fast peinlich sein sich dazuzustellen. Selbst um 5:30 Uhr war es schon voll. Wo soll denn das noch enden? Die stehen dann schon mit ihren Wohnmobilen in der Poolposition um bloß keinen Hering zu verpassen.:v
Das gute ist nur das die sich bis zum Sommer wieder in ihre Löcher verkrochen haben.

viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## rainzor (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,

hier in Hamburg kommt es wohl beim Stintangeln zu gleichen Ausschreitungen. Ich selbst war nicht da, habe aber mehrere Berichte gelesen (auch hier im Board), daß es wohl regelrecht aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist. Teilweise sind wohl die Einzelhaken der Heringspaternoster durch Drillinge ersetzt worden, um mehr zu reißen. Und das, obwohl es hier ja den Zwang zur Fischerprüfung gibt, Kontrollen soll es auch gegeben haben. Aber wenn Fisch in großen Mengen zu fangen ist, hakt bei den meisten wohl irgend etwas aus. 
Wie Du siehst, habt ihr in HS also nicht das Monopol auf solche Aktionen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## angler1996 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Schön wäre es , wenn die blöden Steine am Ufer verschwinden würden und endlich Asphalt bis an die Wasserlinie reichen würde|wavey:
Diese Art der Aussübung des Angels( habe das oft genug gesehen) spricht wieder mal für den staatl. Fischreischein. Ein Mindestmass an Wissen ist einfach erforderlich.
Vielleicht würde es ja reichen auf der Fsikekort ein paar Bemerkungen zum Umgang mit Fisch aufzudrucken.
Gruß A.


----------



## borland (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center;2471099 
@ borland
am skaven strand kannst du rotaugen und barsche landen. Ich habe mit einem angler dort gesprochen schrieb:


> hallo lac,
> vielen dank!
> ich denke ich finde in skaven ein ruhiges plätzchen um barsche zu angeln. Ich kann es sehr gut verstehen, wenn du keinen genauen platz nennen willst. auf eine müllhalde kann ich nämlich auch gerne verzichten ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## rainzor (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@996

Ich habe doch gerade einen Beitrag vor Deinem geschrieben, wie die Verhältnisse hier in Hamburg beim Stintangeln waren. Und das trotz des Zwangs zum staatlichen Fischereischein. Daher kann ich Deiner Forderung nach dem Schein nicht so ganz folgen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## angler1996 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@rainzor
da hast du wohl Recht. 
Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Otto!du hast vollkommen Recht. Kann man das nicht den Behörden melden? Warum wird nicht kontrolliert? 
@ Porscher
ja man kann eine meldung machen, bei einem gespräch mit dem staatl. touristikverband, die sich auch für die angelei in dk einsetzten, wurde mir gesagt, dass sie sich von dem schlachtfeld in hvide sande  trennen, da es nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun hat. Ich glaube hvide sande sieht es anders - da es eine einnahmequelle für sie ist - sonst hätten sie sich 
schon bewegt.

@Carsten Heidorn
Hej Otto, wir waren auch letzte Woche in HS und kann auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln über dieses gierige maßlose " angeln " .
Ich habe mir jedenfalls nichts vorzuwerfen, denn wir haben jeden einzelnen Hering (180) abgeschlagen. Bei max 2% der "Angler" konnte man das auch beobachten. Es muß einem ja schon fast peinlich sein sich dazuzustellen. Selbst um 5:30 Uhr war es schon voll. Wo soll denn das noch enden? Die stehen dann schon mit ihren Wohnmobilen in der Poolposition um bloß keinen Hering zu verpassen.:v

@ carsten, die stehen die ganze nacht da - die stadt ist förmlich ein abstellplatz für wohnmobile geworden - auch da wird nichts gemacht - sie schauen sich dieses nur an. Jedoch ist es verboten. Busse mit reklameschilder einer imbissbude waren zu sehen. Da kommen gedanken auf - ob sie wohl gesponsert werden  oder auf schnäppchenjagd waren.

@rainzor
.....Aber wenn Fisch in großen Mengen zu fangen ist, hakt bei den meisten wohl irgend etwas aus. 
Wie Du siehst, habt ihr in HS also nicht das Monopol auf solche Aktionen.

@rainzor
da gebe ich dir recht - wenn es etwas umsonst gibt machen sich viele menschen auf dem weg. Der verkauf der grundbleie in kappeln an der schlei oder in hvide sande sprechen eine deutliche sprache - sie rasten aus - nicht nur die bleie auch die menschen.

@angler 1996
Schön wäre es , wenn die blöden Steine am Ufer verschwinden würden und endlich Asphalt bis an die Wasserlinie reichen würde|wavey:
Diese Art der Aussübung des Angels( habe das oft genug gesehen) spricht wieder mal für den staatl. Fischreischein. Ein Mindestmass an Wissen ist einfach erforderlich.
Vielleicht würde es ja reichen auf der Fsikekort ein paar Bemerkungen zum Umgang mit Fisch aufzudrucken.

@ angler,1996
wenn man asphalt dort machen würde kommen sie nicht mehr aus dem auto und landen sie im sitzen.
Wobei etwas passieren sollte, damit diese schlachterei und die behandlung von tieren aufhöhrt. 


 
@ borland
nach hvide sande werde ich dann wohl eher nicht fahren, obwohl ich schon gerne auf 1-2 hornis gefischt hätte. mehr würde ich nie mitnehmen. die reichen mir schon.
aber das ekelhafte "angeln" der beschränkten mangelmutanten möchte ich nicht sehen... 

wie sieht es dann an der mole zur norsee aus? ist es dort auch so voll? (wie gesagt, ich brauche keine 180 fische, mir reichen 1 - 2 ...) kann ich es dort auf makrelen / mefos oder platte versuchen? (ist mir klar das es geht, aber macht es sinn?) ich bin nicht so der meeresangler, von daher kenne ich mich damit auch nicht wirklich aus...
@ borland 
fahre da mal ruhig hin - es ist nicht immer so und fange deine hornfische - es ist schon ein kleiner kämpfer der hornfisch.
Werde dir eine pn senden in den nachtstunden.

Gruss


----------



## divino44 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo zusammen,
nach vielen Stunden interessierter Lektüre hier im Board möchte ich mich selbst aktiv beteiligen und sage „Hallo“!
Ein Freund und ich waren vom 30.04.09 bis 03.05.09 mal wieder in Hvide Sande und Umgebung. Eigentlich zum Brandungsangeln angereist, haben wir es auch auf Hering und Hornhecht versucht, mit Erfolg. Von einem etwas ruhigeren Plätzchen in Richtung der südlichen Mole haben wir wunderbar angeln können. Tolles Erlebnis!!!
Erschreckend sind allerdings wirklich die Begleitumstände rund um die Schleuse. Ich möchte nicht alle „Angler“ über einen Kamm scheren aber was man dort sieht, lässt einen nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Schlechtes Benehmen und unglaublicher Umgang mit den Fischen. Tragisch…
Wir mögen Hvide Sande sehr aber es nimmt langsam bedenkliche Formen an. Ist meine persönliche Meinung!
Klasse war das Brandungsangeln. In Argab beim FDM-Campingplatz, Übergang C34. Toller Platz nördlich der Steinschüttungen. Am ersten Tag 3 Plattfische und an den beiden folgenden Tagen nochmal 16 Stück! Wurfweite so um die 50 Meter. 2 Stunden vor bis eine Stunde nach Hochwasser. Weiter draußen war (für uns) nichts zu holen. Vorfächer Marke Eigenbau, mit gelben 6mm Lil Corky und die anderen mit  9mm Lil Corky in Rot und Orange. Das war Spaß pur!
Wir kommen wieder!
Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## LutzLutz (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

herzlich willkommen divino
so wir sind auch zurück
wir waren auch vom 30.4.-3.5. in hvide sande
freitag gab es jede menge ´heringe und hornhechte und abends in der brandung 7 Butt und 1 Wolfsbarsch
am samstag gab es wieder heringe und hornhechte und abends 6 butts.
ich kann divino nur zustimmen...wir fahren nun auch schon seit fast 10 jahren nach HS....und es ist zum teil wirklich grausig mitanzusehen wie man dort angelt bzw. mit den fischen um geht.
und was mir dieses jahr besonders aufgefallen ist, dass es dieses jahr besonders extrem nach verwesung roch. ein weiterer ekel erregender punkt war der, dass lauter große dorschköpfe an einem kleinen sandstrandanschnitt lagen (an dem parkplatz hinter den fischergebäuden und vor dem leuchtturm) und darunter millionen von maden diese zersetzten.
wir haben von der schleuse aus schwärme von großen fischen gesehn aber ich hab keine ahnung gehabt was das für fische waren.....hat jemand von euch die dort auch schon mal gesehn??.....waren leicht bräunlich/weißlich und bestimmt 80cm.....zudem haben wir am ende der mole nahe des leuchtturms (leuchtfeuers) ebenfalls viele große fische im extrem flachen wasser schwimmen sehen die aber nicht die blinker nahmen. diese waren eher grau und hatten ein weißliches maul......
alles in allem war es mal wieder ein schöner kurzurlaub trotz der oben genannten punkten


----------



## Harti (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo HS Fans,

wir sind gerade aus HS zurück und haben zusammen mit Otto an der Schleuse geangelt. Die Beschreibung über das Angeln von Otto kann ich nur bestätigen und es ist kaum in Worte zu fassen. #qWir fahren jetzt schon seit über 10 Jahren nach HS und es wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer, aber was sich mittlerweile dort abspielt ist ein wahres Massaker!|uhoh:

Angeln verbindet die Völker und Kulturen. Man kann es in HS am "Nabel der Welt", siehe das Kunstwerk die Weltkugel an der Schleuse, aktuell hautnah erleben. Es angeln dort Dänen, Deutsche, Russen, Polen und Asiaten. Die Fische werden mit Heringspaternoster und Pilkern gerissen und jeder Fang in allen erdenklichen Sprachen bejubelt. Die waidmännische Versorgung der Fische scheint dort ein Fremdwortwort zu sein und Die Fische werden am Geländer erschlagen oder sogar mit Hackenschuhen totgetreten. Alles wird bejubelt!!! Ein Schlachtefest wie ich es noch nie gesehen habe! Teutonische Angler verteidigten ihre Plätze sogar unter Androhung von Gewalt. Sagt mir bitte, ist das noch normal? #d  

Es wurden sogar kommerzielle Techniken entwickelt um soviel Fisch wie möglich gleich an Ort und Stelle zu verarbeiten. Der Mann fängt (hakt) den Fisch, Mutti steht mit dem Dolch dahinter und nimmt den Fisch (ungetötet) gleich aus und bringt schleunigst den vollen Eimer zum Wohnmobil zum einfrieren. Kommt mit leerem Eimer zurück und weiter gehts! Achso, der Eimer war nicht leer, Mutti hat gleich 4 Pils zur Belohnung für den Ernährer mitgebracht. Ich sage dazu: abartig! :vDas hat nichts mehr mit kultiviertem Angeln zu tun. Wir sind doch nicht in Afrika wo das überleben der Sippe vom Saisonfischfang abhängt. Oder doch? Alles für den Eigenbedarf, wegen der Finanzkrise? |kopfkrat

Ich kenne ähnliche Szenen wie dieses Schlachtefest in HS nur von der Elbe beim Stintangeln. Da wird auch ein Kontrolleur schon mal mit der Waffe bedroht. Oder aus dem Fernsehen vom Walfang in Japan. Aber die Zustände in HS sind noch dramatischer. Wenn man noch die Müllberge mit dazurechnet, ist HS mittlerweile Rekordhalter beim Raubbbau an der Natur.:c
Ich hoffe sehr, dass die Verantwortlichen dort dem Schlachten und der Verschmutzung ein Ende setzen. Denn wenn sie es nicht tun, wird bald kein zahlungskräftiger Tourist mehr seinen Urlaub dort verbringen und die Geldquelle versiegt langsam aber stetig! HS Gute Nacht!

Schade eigentlich, denn HS und Umgebung hat doch so viel mehr zu bieten! Allein das Naturschauspiel tausende von Hornhechte von der Plattform aus zu beobachten ist einmalig in der freien Natur! #h

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej,
mir kommt es auch so vor als wenn es von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer wird. Vor 15 Jahren konnte man noch entspannt angeln ohne angst zu haben das man im Müll versinkt. Sicher wurden da auch schon massenhaft Heringe rausgezogen, es ging aber im allgemeinen freundlicher und kultivierter zu. Da wurde nicht rumgezeckt wie es heute der fall ist. Liegt vieleicht auch daran das man damals nicht so viele Tarnfleckhosenträger gesehen hat.

mvh
Carsten


----------



## LAC (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ divino44
Herzlich willkommen!
Dein angelerlebnis in hvide sande war ja sehr erfolgreich. Gratulation! Hoffen wir, dass die umstände betreffend der schlachterei in hvide sande sich zum guten ändern werden.

@LutzLutz
betreffend deiner frage: wir haben von der schleuse aus schwärme von großen fischen gesehn aber ich hab keine ahnung gehabt was das für fische waren.....hat jemand von euch die dort auch schon mal gesehn??.....waren leicht bräunlich/weißlich und bestimmt 80cm.....zudem haben wir am ende der mole nahe des leuchtturms (leuchtfeuers) ebenfalls viele große fische im extrem flachen wasser schwimmen sehen die aber nicht die blinker nahmen. diese waren eher grau und hatten ein weißliches maul......

Wenn diese fische eine länge um die 80 cm hatten und sie in grosssen stückzahlen vorkamen an der schleuse, waren es hornhechte, sie sind zu tausenden dort und man kann sie von der brücke aus beobachten. Sie ziehen dort ihre runden und in den nachtstunden, wenn man ins wasser schaut, sieht man nur noch fische - alles hornhechte.

Kommen sie vereinzelt vor oder in kleinen trupps von 5-10 exemplaren um die 80 cm sind es mefos bzw. lachse, sie sammeln sich oft vor der schleuse und man kann sie sehr gut von der brücke aus beobachten, wenn die schleusentore geschlossen sind. 
Einige verrückte versuchen sie zu reißen - sogar mit erfolg - wie ich vor zwei jahren am südufer es gesehen habe. Es wurde im team gewildert, einer stand auf der brücke und gab anweisungen, wie der angler werfen musste, damit er sie mit seinem fleischerhaken (dorschdrilling) erwischte.


Des weiteren kannst du kleine fische, an den rändern an der schleuse beobachten sie stehen fast über grund und man kann sie kaum bestimmen - es sind heringe. Schwer zu fangen mit dem heringpaternoster - torsten und ich haben es versucht - es war eine übungstunde - dabei konnten wir uns das schauspiel ansehen. Etwas dazu gelernt haben wir - das klappte dann auf der fjordseite schlag auf schlag. So haben wir es auch mit den hornhechten - die wir sehen konnten versucht - es war herrlich mit anzusehen, was sie mit dem köder machten. 

Noch in kleinen trupps kommen auch an der mole die meeräschen vor, sie wirken im wasser grau, sind aber silberig und haben ein weisses maul - sie nehmen keine blinker und oft ziehen sie umher oder man sieht sie grasen dann bewegen sie sich kaum. Es ist mein problemfisch in hvide sande - obwohl ich reichlich meeräschen in anderen ländern geangelt habe. 
Vor zwei jahren sah ich einen schnorchler, der um die mole geschwommen ist und immer abtauchte - ich dachte er sammelte miesmuscheln, als er aus dem wasser stieg, hatte er mehrere meeräschen mit der harpune geschossen. 
Da er erfolg hatte, wird er es nochmal machen, es ist sehr gefährlich dort, wenn ich ihn sehe, werde ich ihn retten mit einem drillingspaternoster für tiefseefische und landen, damit er nicht ertrinkt. Wie erwähnt, der hatte in etwa 15 min seine fische im sack.

Schöne farbige große Lippfische kommen auch vor, sie halten sich auch zwischen den steinen an der mole auch auf - sie sind rot-bläulich gesprenkelt - sehen von land jedoch dunkel aus.

Mehr fische kenne ich nicht, die man in HS beobachten kann - hier und da mal einen aal - der wolfsbarsch der dort vorkommt ist ja auch dunkel, wenn man ihn von land aus sieht - ich habe sie noch nicht in hvide sande von land aus beobachten können. Unter wasser habe ich sie schon reichlich gesehen in anderen ländern - sind sehr zutraulich und man kann sie anlocken, indem man mit den schwimmflossen auf die oberfläche des wassers schlägt. Sie kommen zweimal, das erste mal sind sie sehr nervös und man kann es an ihrem verhalten sehen, die kleinste bewegung verscheucht sie, nach wenigen minuten kommen sie zurück und kommen bis auf zwei meter an den taucher - sind dann nicht mehr so scheu und man kann sie lange beobachten.

Nun ist dänemark ein geliebtes land und da man hier gut leben kann kommen reichlich neue zu uns, so auch fische aus den südlichen ländern, da ihnen zuhause der hintern zu heiß wird und sie sich hier besser wohlfühlen - diese arten kenne ich zwar - sie treten aber im wasser noch nicht in den stückzahlen auf - in fachkreisen werden sie sommergäste genannt.

An 14 grad wassertemperatur kommen ja immer mehr sommergäste u.a. auch einige haiarten, dieses fängt vom hundshai an, der sehr elegant aussieht jedoch keine gefahr bedeutet bis hin zu den etwas gefährlicheren, vom blauhai bis hin zum hammerhai. Ihre fressgewohnheit stellen sie etwas um und sie sind noch nicht gefährlich, da die waremen temperaturen noch fehlen. Oft wünsche ich mir jedoch, dass diese arten mal im hafenbecken in hvide sande ihre runden ziehen - wie man es kennt in einigen ländern - dann sieht alles anders aus an land, dann laufen die massen an land weg, wenn sie nur einen dieser schnittigen fische sehen. 

Betreffend der vewesung und den großen dorschköpfen, gebe ich dir recht, da ich sie auch gesehen habe an dem kleinen sandstrand, dort machen ja sehr viele angler ihre fische sauber, die einen werfen die innereinen ins wasser, die anderen lassen sie im sand liegen - nicht alles wird gefressen und vergammelt dann. Wobei die dorschköpfe ja gewaltig waren und von fischern stammen müssen, die im fischereihafen ins wasser geworfen wurden - denn diese größe kommt in hs ganz selten vor. 

@ Hatri

Torsten,
denke oft an die stunden - viel freude gehabt. 
Habe die problematik in hvide sande mal mit inge besprochen, sie meinte ich sollte etwas unternehmen, da es ja kein gutes bild für hvide sande ist. Nun mache ich mir gedanken darüber, denn wenn ich bzw wir es machen - knallt es richtig.
Werde jedoch mal dem zuständigen amt in hvide sande es melden, gleichzeitig aber auch dem ministerium mitteilen - da hier zwei unterschiedliche interessen bestehen. Du hast doch fotos von den müllbergen gemacht - sende sie mir mal.
Regelmäßige kontrollgänge oder eine mehsprachige informationstafel würden schon ein erfolg bedeuten.
Gruss otto


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

na ja das sind ja keine guten voraussetzungen für nächste woiche ! ich wollte ja nach hs. kennt ihr nicht stellen die ein bischen ruhiger sind ? irgendwo weiter nach links oder rechts ?

mfg


----------



## börnie (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

..das hört sich ja entsetzlich an !

ich war im letzten juli/august das erste mal in HS. da war auch schon richtig was los und ich hatte auch zu diesem zeitpunkt dinge gesehen, die ich wohl mein leben lang leider nicht mehr vergessen werde.
ansich dachte ich, dass sei nur in den haupt-ferien-monaten so schlimm.
wie ich nun lesen muss, scheint das wohl anders zu sein.
eigentlich hatte ich vor, in den nächsten wochen für ein verlängertes wochenende zum horn-spinnen nach HS zu fahren. aber angesichts der berichte, spare ich mir das nun garantiert ein und setze mich lieber hier an den kanal.
schade...

vielleicht sollte man den behörden mal eine unterschriftensammlung oder ähnliches zukommen lassen ?!
ich meine, wenn sich keiner über solche dinge beschwert, werden die auch nichts unternehmen.

danke für eure objektiven berichte !

gruss
börnie


----------



## torino (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Wo kann man besser ende juni anfang Juli in hs fangen ? Im Hafen oder von der Mole ?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



börnie schrieb:


> ..das hört sich ja entsetzlich an !
> 
> ich war im letzten juli/august das erste mal in HS. da war auch schon richtig was los und ich hatte auch zu diesem zeitpunkt dinge gesehen, die ich wohl mein leben lang leider nicht mehr vergessen werde.
> ansich dachte ich, dass sei nur in den haupt-ferien-monaten so schlimm.
> ...



hallo ja find eich jetzt auf voll ********. wollte mal nen ruhigen angeltag verbringen ! na super. kann mann sich da irgendwo noch hinstellen wo nicht so viel los ist, egal ob da nicht ganz so viel fisch ist ! unmöglich sowas.

mfg fabi


----------



## Harti (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej Leute,

es freut mich sehr hier im Board auf so viele "Gleichgesinnte" zu stossen.#h

Ich wollte euch mit meinem Bericht auch nicht den Urlaub und das Angeln in HS vermiesen, sondern auf die unhaltbaren Zustände an der Schleuse aufmerksam machen.
Wie schon gesagt hat HS viel mehr zu bieten, man muss nur die Augen öffnen! :m

Etwas abseits des "Schlachtefestes" kann man durchaus schöne entspannte Stunden am Wasser verbringen. Vieleicht verzichtet man dann auf die wahren Massenfänge, aber es macht mit Sicherheit mehr Spass. In den nächsten Tagen wird der Hornhecht durch die Schleuse in Richtung Fjord ziehen, dann verteilt er sich großflächiger und man kann ihn dann fast überall auf der Fjordseite entspannt beangeln. |rolleyes

Auf jeden Fall muss gegen dieses Schlachtefest etwas unternommen werden und ich unterstütze den Vorschlag von Otto und börnie voll und ganz. Leider habe ich keine verwertbaren Aufnahmen von den Müllbergen und möchte die Boardies die sich gerade oder demnächst in HS aufhalten bitten aussagekräftige Bilder zu machen und diese dann an mich oder Otto zu schicken. 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Leute,
> 
> es freut mich sehr hier im Board auf so viele "Gleichgesinnte" zu stossen.#h
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Torsten,#h

deiner Bitte werde ich nachkommen.Ich bin nächste Woche vor Ort und werde eine Menge Zeit mit Otto verbringen.Die
benötigten Bilder wird er dann von mir bekommen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ WolfsburgVirus

die südseite der schleuse - vom fjord und auch meer - wird nicht so angenommen. solltest du auf der fjordseite den hering angeln - mach weitwürfe, dann besteht eine gute chance, auf der seeseite kannst du normal angeln. Wobei der hering ja langsam verschwindet.

@ torino
Ende juni anfang juli sind nur noch wenige heringe da, der hornhecht ist noch da, du kannst ihn an der mole direkt am anfang auf der südseite ca. 30 m weiter wie der strand ist mit fischfetzen landen - wenn du glück hast kannst du dort auch makrelen fangen.  
Im hafen läuft nur der aal.
Auf der nordseite im fjord ist es auch gut für hornhechte - dort ist es auch nicht so windig.

@ börnie
dieses mit der unterschriftensammlung habe ich auch im kopf gehabt - kenne mich jedoch nicht aus, wie es im netz laufen soll - werde mich mal schlau machen. 
Morgen werde ich mal eine reihe fotos schießen, wie dort die fische tot getreten werden bzw. die müllberge erfassen. Die stadt hvide sande muss gar nicht viel machen, eine mehrsprachige infotafel und regelmäßig kontrollen bzw. mehrere mülleimer aufstellen, das würde schon genügen. Am donnerstag und freitag bin ich in kopenhagen eingeladen, da werde ich die problematik mal anschneiden und mir rückendeckung holen, dann erscheine ich beim amt in hvide sande und möchte nur wissen, ob sie diese problematik kennen und wenn ja, was sie machen wollen dagegen oder es einfach akzeptieren. Die antwort entscheidet, was dann passiert. 
Gruss Otto


----------



## börnie (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin Moin,

klasse, dass sich hier Angler nicht nur für das _"wie mache ich am meisten Beute"_ interessieren.
Ich finde solche Dinge einfach unterirdisch und bin froh, dass sich einige von Euch vor Ort dafür einsetzen, solchen Fisch-Frevlern das Handwerk zu legen.#6



@LAC
wenn die vom amt nicht aktiv werden wollen oder kein Einsehen haben, sei bitte so gut und leg mir deren anschrift auf PN.

Danke und viele Grüße
Börnie


----------



## Kharax (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo allerseits!
Ich bin absolut neu hier und erhoffe mir, den ein oder anderen Tipp, wie man in Hvide Sande gut fängt. Wir machen jedes Jahr eine Angeltour gen Dänemark, meist an wechselnde Orte und dieses Jahr ist die Wahl auf HS gefallen. Aber wenn ich die Berichte hier so lese, dann graut es mir jetzt schon vor den Zuständen dort. Ich hab um ehrlich zu sein, gar keine große Lust, etliches an Fisch aus dem Wasser zu ziehen... soviel können wir fünf Leute an dem Wochende (Himmelfahrt) doch gar nicht essen...

Bin übrigens Angelneuling und mache meinen Schein erst im Sommer, aber unser "Angelführer" ist schon langjähriger Angelscheinbesitzer und nimmt mich und meinen besten Kumpel zur Vorbereitung auf den Schein im Sommer bereits unter seine Fitiche^^

Gruß


----------



## LutzLutz (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@kharax
keine sorge hvide sande ist trotzdem schön.....es gibt auch viele nette leute und sehr nette plätze sowohl zum angeln als auch zum entspannen ...ein traum ist wirklich das brandungsangeln bei einem schönen untergang, am sandstrand und nem bierchen (aber nicht zu viele) #6...du kannst viele vögel beobachten oder auch schweinswale und seehunde...in der brandung fängst du dort auch sehr gut....auch auf horni und hering gibt es genug ruhige plätzchen  

@LAC
ne die hornis hab ich schon erkannt
es waren trupps von ca.5-10 fischen die von oben leicht bräunlich wirkten und wirklich groß waren (wirkten eig nicht wie mefos oder lachse aber vll waren es doch welche)
die grauen fische mit dem weißen maul die ich dort in der nähe des kleinen sandstrandes gesehn hab waren dann wohl wirklich meeräschen....
womit fängt man denn meeräschen eigentlich?


----------



## angler1996 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

danke, das ihr was Unternehmen wollt.
Unterschreibe das jederzeit mit.
Habe diesbezüglich schon mal einen Brief an den Ferienhausvermieter geschrieben, weil da  geht's ums Geld.
Kharax: Nicht das dies falsch ankommt, HS ist immer eine Reise wert. 
Gruß A.


----------



## Kharax (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt  Das Ferienhaus ist nämlich bereits gemietet und bei mir steigt die Vorfreude auf diese Tour mit jedem Tag immens an.


----------



## jottweebee (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Lydum Art Center

Hallo Otto
Gibt es in DK keinen Verband oder Organisation der Angler, über den man etwas anleiern könnte?

.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ WolfsburgVirus
> 
> die südseite der schleuse - vom fjord und auch meer - wird nicht so angenommen. solltest du auf der fjordseite den hering angeln - mach weitwürfe, dann besteht eine gute chance, auf der seeseite kannst du normal angeln. Wobei der hering ja langsam verschwindet.



also nehme ich an ist die südseite die richtung deutschlan runter geht ? oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ?

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*




WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> also nehme ich an ist die südseite die richtung deutschlan runter geht ? oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ?





WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> mfg


 


Richtig :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

#h@ Lydum Art Center
Meine Frau:l und ich waren so um 5 Uhr am Wasser  bis ungefair 7.30 Uhr. Der Eimer war voll und man muss irgenwo auch ne Grenze ziehen.
Wir waren auch viel unterwegs spazieren und natuerlich Geld ausgeben in den Geschaeften von Hvide Sande:q
Fazit:
Wir kommen wieder.#6


----------



## tucks (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Bin auch gerade im Holmsland Klit unterwegs. Die Zustände an der Schleuse sind echt grauenhaft. Am Sonntag dachte ich die nördliche Plattform auf der Seeseite wäre eine indo-afrikanische Fischfabrik. Aber dennoch gibt es zum Glück auch Lichtblicke und man trifft auch mal auf nette Angler die versuchen das ganze mit Familie und Humor zu nehmen. 

Otto: Super wenn du da was bewegen kannst. Wenn man dich irgendwie unterstützen kann sag bescheid.

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Seenotkreuzer in Hvide Sande geworden? Hat der nen neuen Standort oder wegrationalisiert?

Gruß aus Bjerregard (Ferienhaus mit Internet ist schon irgendwie geil ,

tucks


----------



## LAC (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Karax
wenn wir hier die begleiterscheinungen beim angeln in hvide sande durchleuchten, dann hat es nichts mit den guten fangplätzen zu tun. Du findest immer einen platz, wo du in aller ruhe deine fische fangen kannst. Ich war heute in hvide sande und da ein heftiger wind wehte, waren nur etwa 10 angler auf beiden seiten der schleuse und haben gut gefangen. Nur flüchtig habe ich gelesen, dass zu himmelfahrt wieder ein fest in hvide sande ist - es ist halt der nabel der welt - kostenlos wird trockenfisch an gäste abgegeben - nun kann ich nicht sagen ob es das hier bekannt gericht - bakskuld - ist. Es ist ein alten fischgericht und wir aus trockenfisch erstellt und stammt aus der gegend um esbjergim bereich um esbjerg. Schon beim namen schmunzeln alle. Ich muss auch immer lachen, wenn der name fällt und wir haben unser behindertenprojekt, welches wir schulen durchführen "bakskuld" genannt, da kommt im vorfeld schon freude auf. 
Begleiterscheinung ist,  es soll fürterlich stinken, das ist nichts besonderes in der fischerstadt hvide sande.:q  

Wünsche dir schöne angelstunden und auch erfolg! 

@LutzLutz

wenn du die hornis erkennen kannst, waren es mefos bzw. lachse - sie sind in kleinen trupps wie du es erwähnt hast 5- 10 stück und stehen oft dicht zusammen. Von der brücke ist ja eine bestimmung sehr schlecht. - einigen wir uns es waren salmoniden :q  
Die anderen fische waren meeräschen in der nähe des kleinen sandstrandes. 
Gute frage, wie fängt man sie - ich erwähnte ja schon, es ist mein problemfisch. In den südlichen ländern habe ich sie mit unterschiedlichen methoden und ködern geangelt, mit schwimmbrot mit teich und reichlich anderen stoffen. Obwohl sie so ruhig schwimmen beim grasen, machen sie reichlich dampf an der angel. Habe reichlich gelandet von den meeräschen, in hvide sande übe ich noch - ich habe mehrmals auf der südlichen fjordseite sie beobachtet und natürlich meine alten rezepte angewendet - sie haben es nicht beachtet, ich habe etwa eine stunde alles versucht - es wurde nicht beachtet - wenn man dann noch das schauspiel beobachten kann - dann versteht man die welt nicht mehr. Es hat nicht funktioniert - ich glaube mit dem kescher hätte ich mehr glück gehabt |supergri 
Das wird sich jedoch in den nächsten jahren ändern, denn es werden immer mehr kommen und sie lieben es, wenn sie von touristen gefüttert werden - wenigstens in den südlichen ländern - wenn sie dieses einmal geleckt haben - sind bald keine mehr da, da man sie leicht landen kann.  Denn sie beissen auf alles was ins wasser fällt - wie die karpfen in den parkanlagen, die beissen auch auf filter von zigaretten |supergri Ich habe kein glück mit den meeräschen in hvide sande - diese jahr werde ich mich mal etwas mehr damit befassen. Jedoch glaube ich, dass einige bordies unter uns, schon reichlich gefangen haben in hvide sande - sie können ja mal berichten, womit man sie fängt. Ich habe nur einen gesehen, der sie mit der harpune geschossen hat, das zählt aber nicht. Es wird zwar viel von den meeräschen gesprochen, gesehen habe sie nur unter wasser, nicht beim angler im korb.

@jottweebee
ja, auch hier am ende oder nabel der welt haben wir einen verband, man könnte ihn informieren - noch ist es zu früh - ich möchte es über den dienstweg, ohne großen medienaufwand regeln, es ist im sinne der natur und der gute ruf der stadt |supergri steht aufs spiel, da er negativ belastet wird. Dieses muss ja nicht gleich in der presse breitgetreten werden. Ich hoffe sie verstehen dieses und setzen sich im pos. sinne ein. 
Wenn sie mich nicht verstehen bzw ignorieren oder was auch immer und sie dieses als normal ansehen, dann gebe ich reichlich gas und setze alle hebel in bewegung. Nun stehe ich auf der sauberen seite, und da kann ich gas geben wie ich will. Den verband kann ich auch informieren, sieht er das alles "hyggelig" schön dänisch gemütlich, kann es sein, dass er von den medien auch noch überfahren wird. 

@ Jürgen
Richtig! 
ich dachte schon, ich hätte einen fehler gemacht, dabei hat meine mutter mir das eingeprägt, südlich ist  immer unten auf der landkarten. Ich habe mal einen schnittmusterbogen rausgeholt und nach dem weg gefragt - man konnte mir den weg in afrika nicht zeigen- sie meinten es wäre eine militärkarte, da nur strassen drauf sind. :q 
Wenn man jedoch süddeutschland sucht findet man es nördlich der südlichen grenze. 

@Pit der Barsch
Du meinst doch 17.00 uhr oder wirklich 5.oo uhr - da habe ich meine rute noch verpackt. Schade, dass wir uns nicht getrofffen haben, hvide sande ist schon ein tolles revier


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej Tucks,
schau mal auf die andere Seite da liegt das Rettungsboot in der Werft :m

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo ich farge hie rnochmal schnell, kann mann das gleiche was mann in hs fängt auch gut in eßbjerg fangen ??

mfg wv


----------



## LAC (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Wolfsburg Virus

Esbjerg kannst du nicht vergleichen mit Hvide Sande. Jedoch kannst du da auch fische fangen - wobei der fischereihafen schon dicht ist, weil sie nicht mehr wissen, wo die fische sind. Hoffe ja nicht, dass es in Hvide Sande in den nächsten 1o jahren auch so aussieht, dann wird es ja eine geisterstadt.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ist schon dicht, das ja ******** ! na dann suche ich mir doch nen bischen ruhigen platz in hs. ich kenne mich da bloss nicht aus ! ist einer nächste woche zufällig auch in dänemark und kommt nach hs ? otto ich hab dir ne pn geschrieben. ich möchte ja nur mal 2-3 fische fangen. hab aber kein bock auf den ganzen trouble. vieleicht ist j einer vor ort und hat gute tipps für mich.

mfg

PS: so wir düsen los ! Dänemark wir kommen !


----------



## blue1887 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

moin,sind nach 1 Woche Houvig wieder zu Hause.Waren denn auch 3 mal in Hvide Sande auf Hering,wie schon berichtet hier sehr voll dort,wobei ich direkt an der Schleuse sowieso nicht angle,wir stellen uns immer am Südhafen hin,ganz links ,da ist nicht so viel los und fangen tut man da auch ,sogar wenn die Schleusen auf sind,was in der vergangenen Woche wohl täglich so war,habe ca 150 Heringe mitgenommen,bei insgesamt 5 Stunden angeln.Leider keine Hornies,am Sonntag waren ja tausende vor den Schleusen,und die gefangen wurden ,wurden so ich es beobachten konnte gezielt mit Heringsforfach gerissen:v,einige wenige haben auch mir Kugel und Fischfetzen gefangen#6,wollte denn die Tage darauf auf Hornies,aber nix|uhoh:.In der Brandung lief garnichts,war auch kein Vergnügen bei dem Wind und Wellen in Houvig,eigentlich denn logisch ,hatte mir aber Würmer geholt und denn 2 mal versucht, zum Abschluss denn noch 4 Stunden in Klegod am Put und Take,Ergebniss waren 3 schöne Forellen beim schleppen auf künstliche Honigmade.Den Rest mit schönen Spaziergängen am Strand verbracht#6 und leider den HSV verlieren gesehen#d.Bis zum Oktober wieder in Aargab,viel Erfolg allen Anglern demnächst.
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## LAC (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@WolfsburgVirus
pn ist angekommen - war jedoch noch in kopenhagen. Inzwischen habe ich geantwortet. Hoffe du hast netzanschluss im ferienhaus. Mach dir keine sorgen, zwei, drei fische und auch mehr wirst du schon am haken bekommen und auch eine stelle finden, wo nicht die massen sich bewegen.

@ j.Breithardt
Jürgen bin zurück, pn ist schon raus, stehe ab jetzt in den stratlöchern. Kannst anrufen tag und nacht.


----------



## LAC (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo, 
kleine information - gestern lief es noch mit den heringen gut, wie ich gesehen habe und der hornhecht läuft auch gut und das wetter ist spitze.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hi otto , wir haben jetzt ja schon telefoniert. freue mich auf nacher. du wirst uns schon zum fisch verhelfen. leute ich gehe heute mit otto angeln jihaaaaaaaaaa. otto wir fahren hier so gegen 13,30 uhr los. so das wir 14-14,30 uhr bei dir sind. freue mich schon. also bis gleich.

mfg fabi:vik::vik:#6


----------



## porscher (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

und?gabs fisch a la Otto?


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Livebericht aus HS,

Fisch satt.Hering und Hornhecht stehen gestapelt.Gestern
morgen in ca. 45 Minuten knapp 50 Heringe gefangen.Nach-
mittags mit Otto und WolfsburgVirus getroffen und das Traum-
wetter an der Schleuse genossen.Otto und WolfsburgVirus 
haben sich an den Fischen dumm und daemlich gezogen.Hatten verdammt viel zu putzen.|supergri
Jetzt haben wir wieder Wolkenlosen Himmel und nur
schwachen Wind.Die ersten 20 Angler sind bereits an der Schleuse und ziehen gut Hering.Werde mir nach dem Fruehstueck auch meine Portion fuers Mittagessen holen.
Gibt Heringe mit Bratkartoffeln,Veltins und Jubi.
Heute Abend kommen bei Otto Pferderumpsteaks und Pferde-
wuerstchen auf den Grill.Freue mich schon.|laola:

Muss nur noch Aspirin fuer Morgen besorgen.

Gruss
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## porscher (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Danke für die "Liveinfos"! geht schon was beim Aalangeln?


----------



## Michael_05er (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Na da wünsch ich viel Erfolg! Ich zähle schon langsam die Tage, bis es endlich losgeht. Am Samstag sind es noch fünf Wochen, und ich fühle mich dermaßen urlaubsreif! Ich wünsche allen schönes Wetter und viel Fisch - es wird ja noch was drinbleiben für mich 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo so mal eben ein kuzer bericht,der lange folgt wenn ich zuhause bin.
also das grøsste dankeschøn geht erstmal an otto. vielen dank fær diesen unvergåslichen traumhaften tag. du bist echt ein richtiger geiler angelfreund.es war nur noch schøn mit dir.ohne dich håtte ich bestimmt nur hornhecht gefangen und nicht diese schønen heringe dann noch zu dir jærgen du bist auch voll ok, hat richtig spass gebracht mit euch beiden. wir haben die fische gezåhlt.

80 Heringe
20 Hornhechte

und das ganze in knapp 3 stunden.

also leute der ganze bericht kommt wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.

fotos werden dann auch folgen.

also wer was fangen will der sollte jetzt schnell nach hvide sande.

mfg fabian
otto wir wollen mit viel glæck freitag nochmal hin.wenn du lust hast. jårgen bist dann doch auch noch da oder ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo so mal eben ein kuzer bericht,der lange folgt wenn ich zuhause bin.
> also das grøsste dankeschøn geht erstmal an otto. vielen dank fær diesen unvergåslichen traumhaften tag. du bist echt ein richtiger geiler angelfreund.es war nur noch schøn mit dir.ohne dich håtte ich bestimmt nur hornhecht gefangen und nicht diese schønen heringe dann noch zu dir jærgen du bist auch voll ok, hat richtig spass gebracht mit euch beiden. wir haben die fische gezåhlt.
> 
> 80 Heringe
> ...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

moin jærgen wir fahren gegen mittag nochmal na hs, kommst du denn dahin ? ich versuche otto nochmal zu ereichen. hab ihn gestern nicht ans tele bekommen. oder hab ihr ein getrunken ????? also dann bis nacher.

mfg


----------



## porscher (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

wie schauts mit Aal aus?geht da was?


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



porscher schrieb:


> wie schauts mit Aal aus?geht da was?


 

Hallo Porscher,#h

ich selber habe es auf Aal noch nicht versucht,aber laut Aussagen von einheimischen Anglern soll z.Z. wohl nichts gehen.Wir haben zwar traumhafte Tage mit 16 Grad am Tage,aber Nachts geht es doch bis auf 5 Grad runter.Auch
det Ostwind macht den Fang wohl nicht leichter.Ich werde
meine 100 Tauwuermer wohl wieder mit nach Hause nehmen muessen.Aber du kannst dich an den Heringen und Hornhechten schadlos halten.Habe gestern in 45 min. meine
20 Hornies gefangen.


Gruss 
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## Kharax (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Wenn ich das so lese, freu ich mich immer mehr auf nächste Woche! Aber Donnerstag gehts los mit Angeln...


----------



## porscher (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

naja das Herings- und Hornhechtangeln ist für mich sehr kurzweilig.Macht vielleicht 30 minuten spaß.ist für mich kein angeln.fast bei jedem wurf ein treffer.setze mich lieber abends ruhig an den hafen und versuche paar aale zu erwischen.im juni und juli sollte aber auch in HS dann der Aal laufen.viel erfolg noch und schönes wetter...


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



porscher schrieb:


> naja das Herings- und Hornhechtangeln ist für mich sehr kurzweilig.Macht vielleicht 30 minuten spaß.*ist für mich kein angeln*.fast bei jedem wurf ein treffer.setze mich lieber abends ruhig an den hafen und versuche paar aale zu erwischen.im juni und juli sollte aber auch in HS dann der Aal laufen.viel erfolg noch und schönes wetter...


 


Nun,dann wuensche ich dir einen anspruchsvollen Urlaub
in Hvide Sande.Jeder halt nach seinen Faehigkeiten.:m

Gruss
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## porscher (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

klar jedem das seine.ich war schon oft in HS und habe unzählige heringe und hornhechte gefangen.die zustände und das gedränge an der schleuse sind zum kotzen.klar schmecken frische heringe und geräucherte hornhechte gut,aber an den aal kommen beide nicht ran.ist aber geschmackssache.


----------



## LAC (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



porscher schrieb:


> klar jedem das seine.ich war schon oft in HS und habe unzählige heringe und hornhechte gefangen.die zustände und das gedränge an der schleuse sind zum kotzen.klar schmecken frische heringe und geräucherte hornhechte gut,aber an den aal kommen beide nicht ran.ist aber geschmackssache.


 
@ Porscher
von den drei fischarten - hering, honhecht sowie aal, ist der hornhecht, wenn er richtig gefangen wird wohl der beste kämpfer, da er richtige fluchtversuche macht, nicht umsonst nennt man ihn im volksmund, den "marlin des kleinen mannes". Wenn man ihn reißt, wie es sehr oft gemacht wird mit dem heringspaternoster - entspricht der drill etwa als wenn man einen aal fängt, denn der kann sich genau so eindrehen wie ein hornhecht und dann ist das angeln nicht mehr schön - man hat ihn zwar, jedoch pumpt man ihn hoch. Über den hering muss ich ja nichts sagen, der wird mit dem paternoster gefangen und reichlich, wenn man das richtige nimmt und kennt die stellen wo er  momentan zu finden ist. Denn die plätze an der schleuse bzw. in hvide sande sind nicht alle gleich gut.

Geschmacklich sind alle drei arten anders, der eine liebt den hering, der andere den aal und nicht alle den hornhecht. Vom preis ist der aal unschlagbar, er ist der teuerste, das hat aber nichts mit dem geschmack zu tun, denn der ist ja nicht 20ig mal besser im geschmack. Der preiswerte hering, der früher ein arme leute essen war, kostet heute in den edelrestaurants reichlich geld, unter den namen "schonsteinfeger" werden sie auf der insel amrum für viel geld angeboten. Der hornhecht wird in einigen ländern gar nicht gegessen, durch seine grüne gräten, jedoch erobert  er mehr und mehr den markt und man findet ihn auch schon auf den speisekarten. Meine frau bereitet ihn fantastisch zu mit dillsoße. Der aal galt als eine kleine delikatesse, da man nur wenig davon essen kann - sonst muss man sich übergeben, durch sein fettgehalt. Und der preis wird immer teurer, da immer weniger auf dem markt kommen - der aal wird aber geschmacklich nicht besser.
Beim hering und honhecht, kann man sich satt essen, das könnte man beim aal auch, das ist dann ein sehr teures kotzen. Von allen drei sorten kann man kleine edle häppchen machen, wobei der hering da der weltmeister ist.

Betrachte ich das vorkommen, so sind heringe noch reichlich vorhanden und beim hornhecht zähle ich hvide sande, weltweit als eines der besten fangplätze. Beim aal sieht es anders aus, der bestand schrumpft von jahr zu jahr gewaltig und die fangaussichten sehen - auch in hvide sande - nicht mehr rosig aus.  
Du kannst zwar einen schönen angelabend auf aal verbringen, aber ob du einen aal überlisten kannst, steht in den sternen geschrieben - da es ja kein schwarmfisch ist -wie der hering oder hornfisch.
Jedenfalls sollte man es in diesem jahr auf aal versuchen, denn in den nächsten jahren kann man sich ihn nur noch im bilderbuch ansehen, aber kaum noch fangen.

Zum glück sind die geschmäcker verschieden z.b. kann ich keine forelle mehr sehen - obwohl sie zu den edelfischen zählt, denn gerade bei diesem fisch, kann man den größten reinfall geschmacklich erleben - egal ob er rotes fleisch hat und als lachsforelle den leuten untergejubelt wird oder nicht.


----------



## Nine mit Elfi (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo,

fahre morgen nach HS für eine Woche, war letztes jahr auch schon dort und habe schöne hornis auf heringsfetzen geangelt.... was is denn eure geheimwaffe auf die grüngrätigen? 

habe letztes jahr recht altertümlich mit 20 gr. pose, meter tief auf heringsfetzen geangelt und wollte dieses jahr mal ein bissel was ausprobieren ( Spiro, Blinker usw)... bin froh wenn ihr mir bissel was erzählen könnt...

wie vlt. schon bemerkt gehts ned um tonnenweise fisch sondern um den spass am hornis angeln

gruß matze:vik:


----------



## fapona01 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin Leute,
ich fahre auch demnächst nach HS.
Hering und Horni hab ich eigentlich genug. Stehe auch nicht so auf das gedrängel.
Läut auf Butt zufällig etwas. Vor ein paar Jahren haben wir im Hafen mit Heringsfetzen Platte gefangen.Ist das immernoch so?
Hauptsache nicht auf Hering und Horni.

Gruß Timo


----------



## cannibal - gast (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich bin in der ersten Juni woche in Hvide Sande. Ich hoffe dass das wetter mitspielt und ich von der Nordmole fischen kann. Hatte eigentlich vor auf Makrele oder Wolfsbarsch mit der Spinnrute und evtl. nen Brandungsansitz auf Platte. Fängt man eigentlich auch Seezungen oder Steinbutt von der Mole? Hatte ´96 erlebt das nen Junge mit einer Aldirute-Dickefette Pose und nen Wurm, an der schleuse(Meeresseite-süd) nen Steinbutt und ne fette Scholle gefangen hat, aber seit dem habe ich nix mehr von solchen fängen gehört! wäre sehr dankbar für nen Tipp!


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Nine mit Elfi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fahre morgen nach HS für eine Woche, war letztes jahr auch schon dort und habe schöne hornis auf heringsfetzen geangelt.... was is denn eure geheimwaffe auf die grüngrätigen?
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Matze,#h

wann du wirklich Spass am angeln haben willst,dann bringe eine ca.4 Meter lange Rute mit einem WG von 30gr.mit.
Dann gehst du zum Posenfischen auf Hornhecht auf die 
lange Mole.Dort wirst du z.Z.ganz alleine sein.Ich verspreche
dir spektakulaere Drills mit dem leichten Zeug,denn du kannst die Fische wirklich dort ausdrillen,ohne einem Nachbarn in die
Quere zu kommen.Vergiss aber nicht einen langstieligen Kescher,sonnst wird das landen schwer.

Gruss
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

cannibalcatfish*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*
Ich bin in der ersten Juni woche in Hvide Sande. Ich hoffe dass das wetter mitspielt und ich von der Nordmole fischen kann. Hatte eigentlich vor auf Makrele oder Wolfsbarsch mit der Spinnrute und evtl. nen Brandungsansitz auf Platte. Fängt man eigentlich auch Seezungen oder Steinbutt von der Mole? Hatte ´96 erlebt das nen Junge mit einer Aldirute-Dickefette Pose und nen Wurm, an der schleuse(Meeresseite-süd) nen Steinbutt und ne fette Scholle gefangen hat, aber seit dem habe ich nix mehr von solchen fängen gehört! wäre sehr dankbar für nen Tipp! 14.05.2009 23:23




@ cannibalcatfisch

es hat nichts mit der rute zu tun, sondern mit dem köder. Du kannst die fische in hvide sande mit jeden knüppel landen, wenn sie da sind bzw. noch da sind. Natürlich kann man einge arten von plattfische in hvide sande landen, jedoch sieht es nicht immer gut aus. Genau so ist es mit wolfsbarsch oder makrele bzw. meeräsche sowie lippfisch -  ein barschartiger, farbenfroher fisch -  die ja auch dort vorkommen und auch geangelt werden.  Es muss halt alles passen, vom wetter - was in den sternen steht - bis hin zum köder, was der angler im griff hat.  Die rute betrachte ich dabei nicht als ein großes übel - sie ist ja das markenzeichen eines anglers und erleichtert das landen. Jedoch  geht es auch über hand ohne rute und rolle, die haben dann goldene hände. Habe es in den früheren jahren bei den einheimischen fischern im mittelmeer erlebt, sie zogen mehr als ich mit meiner rute. 
WolfsburgVirus sah solch ein altes verrostetes gerät welches ich im einsatz hatte, als wir uns getroffen haben, sie bekam von ihm ein edelnamen - shimano oder mitchell gold, ich kann es nicht mehr genau sagen |supergri ein anderer sagte dazu - er hatte recht - kirmesbesteck.
Eigenartig - sie wurde testsieger am tage 

Einige machen ja daraus eine wissenschaft, die dann zerbricht, wenn die rute mit einem gegenstad bekanntschaft gemacht hat z.b.eine autotür, das merkt man dann sofort oder beim drill eines fisches und versteht die welt nicht mehr. Wobei beim hochseeangeln - wo mit kg gerechnet wird - man schon einen guten knüppel haben sollte. 
In hvide sande rechne ich die fische noch in gramm, denn bei 6 kg versagt meine schnur.

Zurück zu den fischen, du kannst sie dort angeln und es werden schöne angeltage, wenn du einige landen willst jedoch ist der erfolg ist nicht vergleichbar mit den fischarten hering und hornhecht.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ja lieber otto ich kann es bestätigen deine vergoldete rute war der hit an der ganzen schleuse. was hatten wir für ein spass. wir kommen nächstes jahr wieder otto. dann gehts mit dir und jürgen wieder los auf fischjagdt. 

lieber otto ich schreibe die tage hie rmein bericht rein. denn deine posenmontage auf hornhecht hat mir sehr geholfen.

achso bitte schicke die abgesprochenen sachen nochmal ber pn.

mfg fabi


----------



## LAC (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja lieber otto ich kann es bestätigen deine vergoldete rute war der hit an der ganzen schleuse. was hatten wir für ein spass. wir kommen nächstes jahr wieder otto. dann gehts mit dir und jürgen wieder los auf fischjagdt.
> 
> lieber otto ich schreibe die tage hie rmein bericht rein. denn deine posenmontage auf hornhecht hat mir sehr geholfen.
> 
> ...


 

Fabi, du hast recht es ist der hit und ich freue mich über dieses gerät, da sie zwei funktionen hat - da ich als kontaktarmer mensch oft darauf angesprochen werde, da sie solch ein gerät noch nicht gesehen haben. Die teile sind alles salzwasserfeste markenprodukte und sie sieht aus als wenn sie vergoldet ist, es sind jedoch nur die lichtreflexe vom rost sowie von den schuppen, die durch die untergenden sonne entstehen. Ich habe sie in den jahren fertig gemacht und sie ist ein museumsstück geworden. Meine rolle ist auch etwas besonderes - sie hat reichlich lager - sie ist selbst schmierend - da sich einige aufgelöst haben und jetzt als gleitmittel funktionieren, damit die anderen nicht zu tanzen beginnen - vor freude - wenn fische am haken hängen - hin und wieder lande ich ja auch mal welche |supergri Meine rute hat mich noch nicht im stich gelassen und wenn, habe ich noch einen - moment ich muss zählen - sechs finger damit habe ich auch schon viel mit bewegt, dass die schuppen nur so geflogen sind. Man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen - dann treten keine probleme auf, auch wenn der rost an der rute schon nargt und den geist aufgibt. 
Wir hatten wirklich viel freude - war super.
Gruß Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Fabi, du hast recht es ist der hit und ich freue mich über dieses gerät, da sie zwei funktionen hat - da ich als kontaktarmer mensch oft darauf angesprochen werde, da sie solch ein gerät noch nicht gesehen haben. Die teile sind alles salzwasserfeste markenprodukte und sie sieht aus als wenn sie vergoldet ist, es sind jedoch nur die lichtreflexe vom rost sowie von den schuppen, die durch die untergenden sonne entstehen. Ich habe sie in den jahren fertig gemacht und sie ist ein museumsstück geworden. Meine rolle ist auch etwas besonderes - sie hat reichlich lager - sie ist selbst schmierend - da sich einige aufgelöst haben und jetzt als gleitmittel funktionieren, damit die anderen nicht zu tanzen beginnen - vor freude - wenn fische am haken hängen - hin und wieder lande ich ja auch mal welche |supergri Meine rute hat mich noch nicht im stich gelassen und wenn, habe ich noch einen - moment ich muss zählen - *sex finger* damit habe ich auch schon viel mit bewegt, dass die schuppen nur so geflogen sind. Man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen - dann treten keine probleme auf, *auch wenn der rost an der rute schon nargt* und den geist aufgibt.
> Wir hatten wirklich viel freude - war super.
> Gruß Otto


 

An welcher Rute,lieber Otto?#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## cannibal - gast (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Lydum Art Center danke erstmal für deine Antwort
den Vergleich der Rute sollte auch nur darstellen das es nicht die erfahrensten angler waren!!!

Ich versuche auf jeden fall was nettes ans band zu bekommen! freue mich schon riesig auf den urlaub und auch auf die 14-std tour mit der Solea!
Vll sieht man sich an der Schleuse aber sind ja noch 14 tage


----------



## LAC (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@J.Breithardt
Jürgen, wenn ich hier im anglerboard schreibe, fliegen meine finger nur so über die tasten und da treten schon mal kleine probleme auf, dass ich mich vertippe - ich lese auch nicht mehr nach, ob sich fehler eingeschlichen haben, da der grundgedanke stimmt. Nun sind wir im anglerboard, wo alles nach fisch riecht, da sollte man dieses nur auf die angelei beziehen. Hier hatte sich wirklich ein fehler eingeschlichen - danke für die info - ich habe den fehler inzwischen verbessert. Man hat halt zu viel im kopf, was raus will. Nun bekam ich vor jahren das bertholt brecht stipendium von dänemark und durfte im brechthaus am skovsbostrand auf fünen meine gedanken auf papier bringen. Da habe ich noch konzentriert gearbeitet.  Letzten monat wurde ich vom anglerboard nominiert als bordferkel und bin viceschwein des monats geworden - wie die zeiten sich ändern, jetzt betrachtet man mich als schlachtvieh, wo meine wörter stückchenweise verschlungen werden - ich hoffe einige werden satt. 
Jürgen, es ist meine alte teleskoprute, die ich immer bei mir habe. Ein glied ist so schwach, dass des öfteren jetzt ein drittel der angel beim einsatz ins wasser fliegt. Die Rute passt sich inzwischen der zeit an, da sie mir einen doppelten erfolg schenkt, denn ich fange nicht nur fische damit, sondern gleichzeitig  auch noch ein teil meiner rute. Ein angler in hvide sande gab mir einen tipp, ich könnte klebeband nehmen - war ganz erstaunt. 
Ich habe gesagt, es ist meine spezielle rute für wolfsbarsch, da man ja mit wasserklatschen den wolfsbarsch anlocken kann, außerdem halten sich ja fische gerne an treibende gegenstände auf - das wusste er nicht |supergri
Jürgen, ohne diese kleinen einlagen kann ich es nicht mehr ertragen, die angelei ist schon verrückt. Vor vier jahren habe ich eine  große makrele in hs an der mole gefangen, da kamen sofort einige angler angelaufen und wollten sie sehen, ich erwähnte es ist eine königsmakrele, das ging um wie ein lauffeuer und in wenigen minuten standen zig angler bei mir und wollten die makrele im königlichem lande sehen. Ist das nicht schön. 

Nun genug vom müll - freue mich dass du gut angekommen bist - das hufeisen läuft nicht weg - ist ja kein pferd mehr dran.
Gruss Otto

@Canibalcatfisch
das glaube ich, dass du dich auf den urlaub riesig freust - das kannst du auch, denn du wirst schon einige fische landen und wie ich lese, machst du auch eine hochseefahrt mit der solea, dann wirst du einige dorsche landen, die andere größen haben, wie sie in hs von land überlistet werden. Die 14 std fahrt ist nicht schlecht. Wünsche dir jedenfalls einen schönen urlaub und viel erfolg und gutes wetter bei der fahrt


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @J.Breithardt
> Jürgen, wenn ich hier im anglerboard schreibe, fliegen meine finger nur so über die tasten und da treten schon mal kleine probleme auf, dass ich mich vertippe - ich lese auch nicht mehr nach, ob sich fehler eingeschlichen haben, da der grundgedanke stimmt. Nun sind wir im anglerboard, wo alles nach fisch riecht, da sollte man dieses nur auf die angelei beziehen. Hier hatte sich wirklich ein fehler eingeschlichen - danke für die info - ich habe den fehler inzwischen verbessert. Man hat halt zu viel im kopf, was raus will. Nun bekam ich vor jahren das bertholt brecht stipendium von dänemark und durfte im brechthaus am skovsbostrand auf fünen meine gedanken auf papier bringen. Da habe ich noch konzentriert gearbeitet.* Letzten monat wurde ich vom anglerboard nominiert als bordferkel und bin viceschwein des monats geworden -* wie die zeiten sich ändern, jetzt betrachtet man mich als schlachtvieh, wo meine wörter stückchenweise verschlungen werden - ich hoffe einige werden satt.
> Jürgen, es ist meine alte teleskoprute, die ich immer bei mir habe. Ein glied ist so schwach, dass des öfteren jetzt ein drittel der angel beim einsatz ins wasser fliegt. Die Rute passt sich inzwischen der zeit an, da sie mir einen doppelten erfolg schenkt, denn ich fange nicht nur fische damit, sondern gleichzeitig auch noch ein teil meiner rute. Ein angler in hvide sande gab mir einen tipp, ich könnte klebeband nehmen - war ganz erstaunt.
> Ich habe gesagt, es ist meine spezielle rute für wolfsbarsch, da man ja mit wasserklatschen den wolfsbarsch anlocken kann, außerdem halten sich ja fische gerne an treibende gegenstände auf - das wusste er nicht |supergri
> ...


 


Gratuliere nachträglich,:m
ist mir leider nicht früher aufgefallen.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Angelurlaub in Dänemark mit Otto und Jürgen.

  Hallo liebe Angelfreunde, wir waren letzte Woche in Dänemark vom 09.05.09 – 16.05.09.
  Wir wollten einen schönen Angelurlaub machen. Ich erzähle nicht den ganzen Urlaub nur das wichtigste mit dem Angeln.

  Ich habe bevor wir in Deutschland gestartet sind dem Otto noch eine PN geschickt, mit Handynummer und Bitte um Rückruf . Wir wollten nämlich in Hvide Sande Angeln. Wir sassen also am Sonntag in unserem schönen Ferienhaus und haben überlegt nach HS zu fahren. Wir haben in unsere Navis geguckt die haben uns 100 Km angezeigt, das war uns aber zu viel. 

  Also hatten wir beschlossen nicht mehr hin zufahren. Also sind wir in Ho 2 mal an den Forellenteich gefahren ohne jeglichen Erfolg. Nichts hat gebissen. Auch bei den anderen Anglern war es sehr schlecht mit fangen. Einer sagte das kommt davon weil in der Nebensaison nicht viel Fisch eingesetzt wird.

  So also sassen wir am Montag wieder mal in unseren Bude und haben uns abgemacht das wir am Dienstag nochmals nach Ho fahren. Einfach nochmal viel Geld bezahlen für nichts.

   Es war Dienstag Nachmittag als mein Handy klingelte, ich hab mich schon gewundert ne Nummer mit +45, ich dachte schon Novasol weil wir die Musik immer so laut hatten. Nein es war nicht Novasol es war der Angelprofi Otto mit seiner Mitschell Rute(hihi). Nach ein bisschen hin und her Telefonieren haben wir uns abgemacht das wir Otto in Lydum abholen und gemeinsam nach Hvide Sande fahren. 

  So es war Mittwoch ich war schon richtig aufgeregt, als mein Tele wieder klingelte, es war nochmals Otto ich dachte schon er wollte absagen, aber nein er hat gesagt wir sollten noch etwas früher kommen er lädt uns ins Fischereihaus ein ( Aquarium ) in Hvide Sande. Das war natürlich noch geiler und wir stimmten sofort zu.

  Also holten wir Otto gegen 14.15 Uhr ab. Wir sind bei ihm auf den Hof gefahren und er kam schon angestiefelt, mit seinem Schlapphut. Ich muss sagen er war uns von Anfang an symphatisch.

  Wir unterhielten uns gleich als wenn wir schon Jahre lang Kumpels wären. Das hat man ja auch nicht immer. Also nach einen kurzen Plausch ging es los. Wir waren ja mit 2 Autos da und Otto durfte natürlich in meiner Tuningkarre vorne sitzen. Er hat uns auf der Hinfahrt schon sehr viel über die Landschaft und alles erzählt.

  Nach einiger Zeit sind wir auch schon in HS angekommen. Wir haben erstmal die Autos geparkt und sind ins Aquarium gegangen. Dank Otto hatten wir fünf freien Eintritt. Dann hat Otto uns erstmal ein Kaffee ausgegeben. Ich war schon die ganze Zeit aufgeregt. Ich wollte einfach nur Angeln.

  Wärend die anderen Kaffee tranken, habe ich mich schon auf die Terasse gestellt und die Angler an der Schleuse beobachtet. Es zuckte schon durch meinen Adern. Nach dem Kaffee hat Otto uns noch ne Führung durchs Aquarium gegeben. Und wie sich es gehört hat er noch einen Platt Fisch mit der Hand gefangen.

  Meine Aufregung wurde immer grösser. Ich wollte nur noch Angeln. Endlich ging es zum Kofferraum und es wurde das Angelgeschirr rausgeholt. Natürlich hatte Otto seine vergoltete in der Sonne schimmernde Mitchell Rute mit ( HIHI). Otto guckte kurz an der Schleuse sagte hier müssen wir uns hinstellen. Das machten wir auch. Otto bereitete seine 500 Euro Rute vor. Ich machte meine Rute auch startklar. Otto fing an zu Angeln und sagte schon vorher was er an der Angel hatte. Ich baute mir seine Posenmontage auf die Angel um Hornhechte zu fangen und los gings. Es war der helle Wahnsinn. Ein Hornhecht nach dem nächsten hat gebissen. Irgendwann hatten wir schon sehr viele. Dann wollte ich auch mal Heringe fangen und baute mir mein  Paternoster auf die Angeln. Ich guckte ja immer ein bisschen nach Otto und versuchte es genau so zu machen, leider ohne Erfolg. Kein Hering wollte bei mir beissen. Also bin ich ab zu Otto gegangen und habe mir mal ein paar Tipps geholt. Meine Haken vom Parternoster waren zu gross sagte er.

  Also machte ich ein Parternoster von Otto drauf und schwup ich fing meine ersten Heringe. Das war ein Highlight, nach unseren Tagen als Schneider gings richtig los.

  Zu uns ist noch der Jürgen gestossen der zur gleichen Zeit Urlaub machte. Er war sofort hilfsbereit und richtig Freundlich. Er gab mir auch gute Tipps. Und so hatten wir alle ein erfolgreichen Angeltag in Hvide Sande.

  Lieber Otto , Lieber Jürgen. Diesen Perfekten Angeltag mit euch werde ich niemals vergessen in meinen Leben. Auch nochmal vielen Dank vom Rest meiner Familie. Wir waren im Urlaub noch nie so glücklich wie an dem Tag wo Otto kam.

  So nach 80 Heringen und 18 Hornhechten hatten wir genug. Also nach knapp 3 Stunden war genug. Wir mussten die Fische ja noch ausnehmen. Also ab mit Otto in den Schlachtraum. Da haben wir uns von Jürgen verabschiedet und Otto und ich haben die Fische ausgenommen.

  So dann ging es nach Hause zu Otto, da haben wir noch ne schöne Führung durch Otto sein Luxusdomizil bekommen. Ist echt der Hammer. Achja und ein schönes Bier gabs auch noch.

  Ottos Wohnungen sind echt der Hammer , geile Dinger. Wir werden sie bestimmt auch bald mal nutzen.

  Nun mussten wir uns leider von Otto verabschieden es war so weit,wir vielen uns in die Arme und ab ging es. Ich habe noch Tage lang immer und immer wieder von diesem Tag erzählt und werde ihn auch nicht vergessen. 

  Otto wir kommen nächstes Jahr wieder und besuchen dich auf jeden Fall.

  DANKE DANKE DANKE FÜR DEN UNVERGESSLICHEN TRAUMHAFTEN SCHÖNEN ANGELTAG IN DÄNEMARK.

  Wir sind 2 Tage später nochmal kurz nach HS gefahren die Sucht musste bekämpft werden.

  [FONT=&quot]Achso wir haben ca. 100 Heringe und ca. 80 Hornhechte gefangen.[/FONT]


----------



## Tagger (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Wenn das der Forellenpuff mit dem verkrauteten See in U-Form war ... da wurde erst am Freitag besetzt. Aber auch nicht gerade viel. Wir haben da zu Dritt nur 3 Forellen zwischen 1 und 2,5 Kilo rausgeholt.


----------



## cb9975 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo boardies!

das mit dem anlocken auf wolfsbarsche ist ein super trick:q. letzte woch ewoche kam ein netter bericht über haie , da haben sie nummernschilder ins wasser geworfen um zu testen ob die se gefressen werden. nach 10 sekunden kam ein 3,5 m langer tigerhai und hat geschnappt. es wurde zwar nach 10 sekunden wieder ausgespuckt aber mit haken hätte es funktioniert. daher sollte die wolfsbarschlockmethode #6offiziel im lehrbuch aufgenommen werden.


----------



## cb9975 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

beim hornhechtangeln verwende ich eine 4,20 m lange feederrute und vorgebleite posen. da kann man superweit werfen und hält abstand zu den restlichen anglern. 1 bis 1,5m tiefe eingestellt und garnelenstücke als köder. super ergebnisse und das drillen mit einer leichten rute bringt ordentlich spass.


----------



## LAC (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ WolfsburgVirus
Fabi, nicht soviel dickes - es waren nur kleine fische.

@cb9975
so ähnlich arbeite ich auch beim herigsangeln, nehme jedoch mehr fischfetzen. 

Betreffend der wolfsbarsche, war es ja ein kleiner scherz mit  meiner angel, die im wasser gebadet hat, wobei da etwas wahres dran ist, denn im mittelmeer haben wir die wolfsbarsche beim tauchen - mit flossenschläge auf der wasseroberfläche angelockt um sie etwas zu studieren. Sie kommen zwei mal, das erste mal sind sie sehr scheu und die kleinste bewegung verscheucht sie, beim zweiten mal kamen sie bis auf einige meter zu uns und  schwammen ohne große angst um uns herum. Es war  herrlich mit anzusehen. 


Auf dem speiseplan der haie stehen normal keine nummerschilder, jedoch können sie fast alles fressen.  Es wurden bei einigen haiarten außer natürliche nahrung auch schon blechdosen, plastik  und vieles mehr in den haimägen gefunden. Die verdauung kann der hai steuern, mal schnell mal langsam und da sein darm spiralfalten hat, kann er förmlich teile ablagern aber auch auswürgen.  Seine verdaungssekrete sind so konzipiert, dass sie auch plastik und blechdosen in einer kurzen zeit zersetzen. Es macht ihm also nichts aus, wenn er ein nummerschild vom auto oder einen 6 haken mit vorfach, angel und anglestiefel mit inhalt verschlingt - er wird damit fertig.

Betreffend der haie kenne ich dieses anlocken auch, einige primitiven völker locken sie durch raschelgeräusche an - einige verwenden sogar kokosnüsse. 
Als die türkei noch kein touristenland war, in den 60iger jahren und fast jeder fischer u.a. auch mit einer schlagkräftigen waffe, d.h. mit dynamit den fischfang betrieb. Konnten wir förmlich nach dem knall, die uhr stellen, etwa 15 minunten später war mit haivorkommen zu rechnen, es war für sie der gong zum gedeckten tisch.

Man könnte jetzt die maisdosen für die karpfen angler so konzipiern, dass sie beim knall sich voll entfalten und das futter verstreuen, die karpfen gewöhnen sich daran und kommen dann sofort zur futterstelle, wenn fischers fritz die dose knallen lässt.
Wobei der neubesatz förmlich an land springt.

Einige angler sind inzwischen im catering servis eingestiegen, sie fahren ihr futter mit boote raus zu den fischen.

Alles ist möglich und beim fang wird es immer wilder, einige fangen mit langleinen, mit pfeil und bogen,  ich habe dorsche schon mit kondome gefangen und forellen mit ventilgummi und man hat mir auch mal gezeigt, wie man köderfische mit steine fangen kann - sie springen förmlich an land - kein scherz. ( Kann dir die methode nennen, wenn du sie wissen möchtest)

Mit geräusche kann jedoch viel bewegt werden -selbst  in einigen wobblern raschelt es inzwischen. Ich hoffe ja, dass diese "liebesperlen" getestet wurden von den profis  denn durch geräusche können tiere auch vertrieben werden oder so geleitet, dass sie in netzte landen z.b. im kleinen belt in dänemark, dort wurden die schweinswale in früheren jahren  mit reisigbesen, die man auf der wasseroberfläche geschlagen hat, umgeleitet in eine bucht um sie dort zu schlachten. Die bucht wurde mit netze verschlossen, die dann an land gezogen wurden - die bucht war ein blutbad. In dänemark sind im kleinen belt, mit dieser methode die meisten wale getötet worden.

cb9975, ein gruss, wobei die ausgebleiten posen wirklich spitze sind, da hat man auch kein tannebaum an der schnur.


apropos tannenbaum
Wenn man nicht artig war und vom nikolaus eine rute d.h. einen reisigbesen bekommt, sollte man sich nicht ärgern als angler. Dieser besen bedeutet für ihn keine strafe, sondern muss als ein geschenk angesehen werden. Es ist der neuste hit auf dem markt , "kille killer" - ein lockstab für haie
Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass jezt einige angler an der mole in hvide sande zur weihnachtszeit sitzen und mit reisigbesen die dornhaie locken, damit sie um den tannenbaum mit schillerlocken rumlaufen. Das wäre zwar ein schönes bild jedoch funktioniert es nicht in hvide sande, jedoch kann man damit den ofen anmachen, sollte aber das nachlegen nicht vergessen.


----------



## LAC (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo, 
nun wird ja hier oft die frage gestellt, wie es denn mit dem aalfang aussieht, nicht rosig habe ich oft erwähnt.
Seit 2009 ist in dänemark eine neue regelung betreffend des aalfangs gültig.
Ein Beweis, dass es nicht gut mit dem Bestand aussieht - noch betrifft es nicht den Angler sodern die zweige der berufsfischerei.
Hier ein link - Aalangelverbot in DK 2009 ???
wo es um den aalfang geht in DK. Für die, die ihn übersehen haben im Board.
Georg hat das dänische sehr gut übersetzt.

Doe rosigen zeiten des aalfangs sind vorbei.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nun wird ja hier oft die frage gestellt, wie es denn mit dem aalfang aussieht, nicht rosig habe ich oft erwähnt.
> Seit 2009 ist in dänemark eine neue regelung betreffend des aalfangs gültig.
> Ein Beweis, dass es nicht gut mit dem Bestand aussieht - noch betrifft es nicht den Angler sodern die zweige der berufsfischerei.
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

wo ist der Link?#c


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## cb9975 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@LAC: das scheint nicht nur ein dänisches problem zu sein. wir führen bei uns im verein seit anfang der 80er jahre genaue fangstatistiken für die fischarten in unseren gewässern und die aalfänge sind in den letzten 30 jahren um fast 70 % zurückgegangen. selbst beim auslegen vom reusen (kl. aus kunststoff ohne flügel / ist laut vereinssatzung noch erlaubt) sahen die fänge nicht besser aus.
hatte 2008 in 4 monaten auslegezeit keinen maßigen aal (in nrw 35 cm) in der reuse und bei vielen bekannten sah es nicht besser aus. ab und an versuchen wir diesem abwärtstrend mit besatz von glasaalen entgegen zu wirken.
ich vermute aber, dass das auch nichts nütze#qn wird.

gruss carsten


----------



## LAC (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Jürgen, 
jetzt ist er drin - der link
hier ist er auch. Aalangelverbot in DK 2009 ???

Dieses aalangelverbot betrifft die fischer, die aale verkaufen. Jürgen, es kann sein dass ich mich täusche, jedoch sieht es so aus, als wenn sie unsere angelei auf aal in hvide sande beobachtet haben und mitleid mit uns hatten. 
Jedenfalls profitieren die angler davon :m ab jetzt ist mit mehr aalvorkommen zu rechnen bei den anglern. 

Ich freue mich schon auf die nachtstunden, der hafen von hvide sande wird pulsieren und wir können den nachbarn fragen, ob er den gleichen köder benutzt wir wir, weil bei ihm auch nichts läuft.

Ich möchte nur noch einen, damit ich ihn präpariere und für die nachwelt erhalte.

Erweitert:

@ cb9975
carsten, da gebe ich dir recht, es ist kein dänisches problem, der rückgang des bestandes vom europäischen flußaal ist bekannt, jedoch sucht man noch die ursache. Die glasaale kommen gar nicht mehr an, da sehe ich nicht die jagd auf glasaale in den  meeresbuchten der südlichen länder - das ist zwar eine schweinerei und eine vernichtung des bestandes, hat aber nichts mit abwärtstrend des aalbestandes in deutschland oder dänemark zu tun, da liegen andere gründe vor.
Schon in den 80iger jahren, wie du es angeschnitten hast, wurde es schon erkannt und nicht jeder angelverein durfte damals einen aalbesatz durchführen.  Von 1982- 88 habe ich in einem fliessgewässer in nrw, die fangstatistiken verschiedener fischarten erstellt, zum teil wurden sie veröffentlicht u. a. 75 Jahre Ruhrverband - Ruhrwassergüte 1988, dort ist zu erkennen, dass der aalfang von 83 - 87 rückläufig war. Ständig wurde er gestützt. Der mittelwert lag jedoch noch von 1982-88 bei aal bei 214 kg /a 
Wie die fangstatistiken heute aussehen kann ich nicht sagen - möchte ich auch gar nicht wissen - jedoch über 50% schlechter.

Oft mache ich mir gedanken darüber, jedoch sind es sind nur vermutungen.
Die befallsituation des aals mit dem neozenen parasiten _Anguillicola crassus_ (schwimmbasenwurm) wurde anfang der 80iger jahre nur bei vereinzelten tieren festgestellt. Inzwischen ist dieser aus asien stammende parasit fast bei jedem aal in der schwimmblase am schmarotzen und schädigt ihn sehr. Nun weiss man sehr wenig über den aal, er gehört ja zu den katadromen wanderfischen die im süsswasser leben und im salzwasser laichen. Ihr laichgebiet (sagrgasso-see) llegt etwa 6500 km entfernt und ist im atlantik, bei der wanderung stellen sie ihre verdauungsorgane um - schaffen diese geschwächten aale  diese strapaze noch? 

Hinzu kommt vielleicht die globale erwärmung, denn die weidenblattlarven - so nennt man die aallarven -  werden etwa 3 jahr durch den golfstrom zu uns getrieben - funktioniert das noch alles so wie es mal war? 

Fragen über fragen treten auf und die wissenschaftler können nicht helfen - sie wissen es noch nicht - welcher grund vorliegt. Es sind nur zwei punkte, wobei das wegfangen der glasaale, die turbinen und viele andere punkte da auch noch eine rolle sielen.

Fest steht es geht bergab mit dem bestand - auch wenn jetzt ein aalfangverbot in dk eingeführt wurde , das ist ja ok - die letzten aale landen dann beim angler, auch da wird man sicherlich noch gesetztlich zuschlagen, jedoch regelt sich dieses von selbst, denn welch ein angler will sich die nacht um die ohren hauen und auf aal gehen, wenn keiner mehr da ist.

Der aal hat keinen ko schlag bekommen, er wurde langsam vernichtet 
Gruss Otto


----------



## rainzor (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

In Schweden hat man es ja genau andersherum gemacht. Berufsfischer dürfen den Aal noch fangen, für Angler ist es verboten.

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



rainzor schrieb:


> In Schweden hat man es ja genau andersherum gemacht. Berufsfischer dürfen den Aal noch fangen, für Angler ist es verboten.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Rainer



finde ich persönlich nicht so gut !die berufsfischer holen ja wohl ein bischen mehr raus ! das trägt dann zur erholung ja nicht richtig bei !

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> jetzt ist er drin - der link
> hier ist er auch. Aalangelverbot in DK 2009 ???
> 
> ...


 


Nee Otto,

das ist kein Mitleid,sondern purer Neid.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## rainzor (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



> finde ich persönlich nicht so gut !die berufsfischer holen ja wohl ein bischen mehr raus ! das trägt dann zur erholung ja nicht richtig bei


 
Aber das ist ja leider das Problem fast überall. Wirtschaftliche Interessen werden über alles gestellt. Daher wundere ich mich, daß es in DK jetzt genau andersherum läuft.
Allerdings hat in einem anderen Forum vor kurzen jemand über die Fangstatistik für Aal in Deutschland (leider weiß ich nicht mehr für welches Jahr) geschrieben. Danach soll das Fangergebnis Berufsfischer zu Angler fast ausgeglichen sein.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## cb9975 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo#h!
um beim thema aal zu bleiben werde ich mal versuchen die gesamtstatistik von 2007 bzw. 2008 unseres vereines zu besorgen. wäre ganz interessant in wie weit sich das auch auf das durchschnittsgewicht ausgewirkt hat. 
das aalangeln hat aber trotz schlechter fänge dennoch einen großen vorteil. die geselligkeit kommt nicht zu kurz und es gibt ja auch noch andere fische beim nachtangeln. karpfen und zander sind schließlich nicht zu verachten


----------



## LAC (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ rainzor
die berufsfischer haben schon eine macht - und ernten alles was sie kriegen können ohne zu sähen. Wenn es von seiten der eu geregelt wird, dann müssen sich die länder daran halten, denn der fischer kennt nur seinen fangplatz und hat mit der gesamtsituation des fischbestandes nichts zu tun - erst wenn er nichts mehr fängt, dann klagt er, dass einige geschlafen haben und er geht zum anderen platz und spielt dieses spiel mit einer anderen art - er sieht nur das geld, mit den fischen hat er nichts am hut.
Ich frage mich nur, wenn das aalangeln für den angler verboten ist, wie das geht, muss man ihn wieder schwimmen lassen, wenn der haken mit innereien entfernt wurde - oder ist angelverbot in den nachtstunden. Dieses kenne ich an talsperren von früher - eine stunde vor und eine stunde nach sonnenuntergang, durfte man dort nur angeln. In schweden kann man dann im sommer immer angeln.

@wolfsburgvirus
Fabi, erholen kannst du dich doch immer, gerade beim aalangeln kannst du dich zurücklehnen und warten bis einer vorbei kommt und dich wach macht, indem er hallo sagt, solltest aber immer ein glöckchen an der angel haben, oder die schnur über den finger, denn wenn es läutet oder zupft, hast du fischbesuch - meistens sind es krabben, die dich ärgern wollen  

@ J.Breithardt

Nee Otto,

das ist kein Mitleid,sondern purer Neid.:q

Jürgen, da stimme ich dir zu, sie haben es von der logischen seite betrachtet, denn wenn wir als angler sie mit einem haken überlisten, dann muss man bei den berufsfischern die langleinen mit den zig haken drastisch kürzen, wenn man sie retten will, das hat man gemacht mit dem fangverboot - schlaue füchse sind es.

Ich habe auch noch eine altes schnürband für aale, wo mehrere haken dran sind. da pflückt man die aale am anderen tage ab. 
In nymindegab, haben früher die ese mädchen für die fischer langleinen mit köder versehen - sie waren etwas länger 4-6000 haken hatte eine angelleine. Etwa 30 Boote lagen da und jedes boot hatte eine fangleine. 40 junge mädchen haben mit den fischern zusammen gelebt - es wurden dort lebhafte gespräche geführt - fachgespräche - denn sie konnten verdammt gut mit dem haken vom fischer fertig werden.  Sie konnten die finger schnell bewegen und es soll penedrant nach fisch gerochen haben, ein wohlgeruch - wohlstand. 34 familien haben auf dem holmslandklitt gewohnt, jetzt sind nur noch 3 rekonstruktionen von den ese häusern zu sehen, jedoch zig tausend sommerhäuser die angler nutzen, der fischgeruch ist geblieben.
Wenn wir uns treffen und auf aal gehen, sollten wir kein raubbau beim aal betreiben - wir angeln nur mit einer rute, du darfts den ersten aal drillen - ich werde in der zwischenzeit ein bestseller lesen - wie fängt man aal in hvide sande - damit ich nichts falsch mache. 
Freue mich schon drauf - soll ich einen kocher mitbringen um den kaffee dort zu kochen, da ich keinen kalten kaffee trinke oder kalte getränke mitbringen, die innerlich uns wärmen und uns lustig stimmen, wenn wir die pose sehen, wie sie sich bewegt und abzieht - vom nachtwind - zu den aalgründen.


----------



## rainzor (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Otto


> die berufsfischer haben schon eine macht


 
Da gebe ich Die Recht. Aber gerade deshalb wundert es mich, daß man in DK mit denen anfängt. Wenn es in D zu Maßnahmen kommt, glaube ich eher an das schwedische Model. Wenn es bei der EU um den Schutz von Meeresbewohnern ging, war Deutschland/ Seehofer (damals noch als Minister) doch immer einer der größten Boykotteure.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ rainzor
> die berufsfischer haben schon eine macht - und ernten alles was sie kriegen können ohne zu sähen. Wenn es von seiten der eu geregelt wird, dann müssen sich die länder daran halten, denn der fischer kennt nur seinen fangplatz und hat mit der gesamtsituation des fischbestandes nichts zu tun - erst wenn er nichts mehr fängt, dann klagt er, dass einige geschlafen haben und er geht zum anderen platz und spielt dieses spiel mit einer anderen art - er sieht nur das geld, mit den fischen hat er nichts am hut.
> Ich frage mich nur, wenn das aalangeln für den angler verboten ist, wie das geht, muss man ihn wieder schwimmen lassen, wenn der haken mit innereien entfernt wurde - oder ist angelverbot in den nachtstunden. Dieses kenne ich an talsperren von früher - eine stunde vor und eine stunde nach sonnenuntergang, durfte man dort nur angeln. In schweden kann man dann im sommer immer angeln.
> 
> ...


 

Dann bring mal einen kalten Schnaps mit.:m
Bei jedem gefangenen Aal trinken wir einen.Ich
kann ja das Auto stehen lassen und zu Fuss zum
Haus gehen.Wir werden auch noch einen Schlafplatz 
für dich finden,denn Raum ist in der kleinsten Hütte.Den Kaffee können wir dann morgens bei mir trinken.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dann bring mal einen kalten Schnaps mit.:m
> Bei jedem gefangenen Aal trinken wir einen.Ich
> kann ja das Auto stehen lassen und zu Fuss zum
> Haus gehen.Wir werden auch noch einen Schlafplatz
> ...


 
@ Jürgen, das hört sich doch gut an, ich brauche auch kein bett, ich rolle mich im teppich ein. Ich bring eine flasche mit, ich glaube sie wird leer und auch das hufeisen, was ich dir versprochen habe - dieses bringt uns dann noch glück |supergri 
Nun mache ich mir gedanken ob ich nicht zwei flaschen mitbringe, es kann ja sein das bei uns der frust kommt und das hufeisen uns im stich gelassen hat, weil irgendwo im hafen ein anderer bordie angelt - nach den methoden die du gepostet hast - und uns die aale förmlich wegschnappt  
Dann hilft die zweite flasche, weil wir uns darüber freuen und das alles ganz locker sehen.
Jetzt hat mir einer die letzten hot spot genannt, da kann man aale wie sand am meer bekommen. :m
Werf mal ein blick drauf - ist nur was für profis.
http://www.fiskerforum.dk/auktionspriser/default.asp

Gruss Otto

Nachsatz:

@ cb9975
Carsten, die fangstatistik würde mich mal interessieren. 
Mit deinen worten....
das aalangeln hat aber trotz schlechter fänge dennoch einen großen vorteil. die geselligkeit kommt nicht zu kurz und es gibt ja auch noch andere fische beim nachtangeln. Karpfen und Zander sind schließlich nicht zu verachten 

gebe ich dir recht ! 
Nun haben wir keine karpfen und zander in hvide sande, deshalb stütze ich die geselligkeit indem ich ein fläschen mitbringe.:q

@ Rainzor
Rainner, beykotteure sind ja überall zu finden. Ein aussenstehender kann sich ja nicht vorstellen, was im bereiche der berufsfischerei alles läuft - wenn er es wüsste würde er für jede fischart kämpfen. Wenn du dir ein bild mal machen willst, was in der welt so alles mit den fischen passiert, dann empfehle ich dir ein buch, ich habe es schon mehrmals erwähnt, von Charles Clover "Fisch kaputt" besorge es Dir, lese es und du verstehst die welt nicht mehr. 
Hier ein Link: http://www.amazon.de/Fisch-kaputt-Charles-Clover/dp/357050056X

Kein anderer kennt sich so gut aus und hat den berufszweig so gut durchleutet und was weltweit mit den fischen so alles passiert. 
Seine arbeit wurde mit reichlichen preisen versehen.


----------



## cb9975 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@lac 
in hs könnte es mit karpfen und zander schwer werden. ich bringe im august welche mit, die kann man dann an den haken packen und für ne fangsensation sorgen.
"karpfen in der nordsee":q. sachen gibts!
wobei wir 2002 bzw. 2003 nen aal beim karpfenangeln im vereinsteich auf mais gefangen haben. er hatte sich nicht nur zufällig verbissen, denn beim ausnehmen stellten wir fest das der ganze magen voll mit mais war. gab sogar ne kleine veröffentlichung in der blinker. unter der rubrik "blinky".
die fangstatistik versuche ich diese woche zu besorgen.
schönen vatertag noch.:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Otto,#h

dass mit der zweiten Frustflasche ist gut.#6
Aber alles Gute kann man noch verbessern.:m
Wir nehmen eine dritte Flasche mit um den erfolgreichen
Boardie abzufüllen,dann verrät er uns vielleicht seine
erfolgreiche Strategie.
Kann ja auch eine Pulle von ALDI sein.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Jürgen, das machen wir, ich schenk ihm die flasche, dann hört er auf zu angeln und hängt an der flasche. Ich passe auch auf, damit er nicht ins wasser fällt.
Jürgen, ich habe gerade mal auf den link geklickt, den ich eingesetzt habe von der hs auktion - es war ja ein kleiner scherz und ich habe mir ihn vorher gar nicht angesehen - da sehe ich gar keine aale.

@cb9975
das wäre wirklich eine sentation 

"karpfen in der nordsee":q. sachen gibts!

die gibst es nur in deutschland in der nordsee, wo man auch die aale kaufen kann.|supergri

Der aal ist ja fast ein allesfresser, ich glaube ihr habt im teich nur große fische drin,  wo er nicht mit fertig wird, dann nimmt er was er kriegen kann  er muss sich doch stärken für den lange reise.
Glaube ich dir - ich hatte mal einen am pilker hängen, da habe ich mich auch gewundert.

Wenn der teich keine verbindung zum fliessgewässer hat, geht er nachts durch nasse wiesen, oft stellt er sich auf den schwanz und schaut wo er her wandern soll, da habe ich den schlanken jungen,  ein butterbrot mit marmelade schon mal gegeben, damit er bei kräften bleibt. |supergri|supergri|supergri  

Nicht das jetzt welche nachts die aale auf den wiesen anfüttern wollen.


----------



## Leo08 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi Leute,
bin demnächst das erste mal überhaupt in Hvide Sande(südlich) und das leider nur für eine Woche. Ansonsten bin ich an der Ostsee und versuch mich dort auf's Brandungsangeln und Blinkern auf Meefo und Hornis.
Würde mich nun natürlich über ein paar Tips echt freuen,da ich nicht erst nach 4 Tagen Erkundigungen einholen;+ mein erstes Erfolgserlebnis habe möchte.
Geht es auf Platte im Fjord...wo bekomme ich auf einem Sonntag ne Angelkarte...Köder...und was sonst noch interessant wäre#c
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr einem Nordseeleien auf die Sprünge helfen könntet.#6

Erwartungsvoll 
Leo


----------



## Detty (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin!
Warum schreibst du leider nur eine woche?Klar es ist Urlaub,die Leute sind freundlich zumindest die meissten und das Land ist schön aber du bist ja zum fischen da.Wenn alles passt also Wetter ect und du nur soviel Fisch mitnimmst wie du brauchst reicht manchmal ein Tag und den rest des Urlaubes kann man sich mit nem kalten Öl versüssen und den anderen beim fischen zuschauen :v  |supergri   .
In Hvide Sande eine Angelkarte auf einem Sonntag zu bekomme ist kein Problem.Ich weiss zwar nicht wie es mit dem Touristenbüro aussieht aber auf jeden fall bekommst auch auf nem Sonntag nen schein in einem der beiden Angelläden...(einmal am Kreisel,oder einmal an der Räucherei).Wie es dort mit Plattfisch aussieht kann ich dir nicht wirklich sagen da wenn ich in Hvide Sande fische dann meisst geziehlt auf Hornhecht,Hering,Makrele und Aal.Zum Platten oder Dorsch fischen fahr ich dann doch immer wieder nach Hirtshals.Ich hab vor zig Jahren mal ne Scholle direkt vor der Schleuse gefangen und die meissten taten so als ob es ein Wunder sei.
Aber hier gibt es ja genug Hvide Sande Profis die werden dir sicherlich mehr weiterhelfen können.
Gruss

http://www.catch-company-hannover.com


----------



## Leo08 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi,
und danke für die schnelle Antwort#6
Heute geht's schon los und ich freu mich riesig:vik:
Hab mich gestern schon mal in Eckerförde heiß gemacht und 13 Hornis gefangen.
Hoffe das geht so weiter in Hvide Sande, werde euch aber auf jeden Fall Bericht erstatten was so ging.

MfG Leo


----------



## LAC (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ J. Breithardt / cb 9975

hallo ihr zwei aalangler, war  gestern mal am fjord auf barsch mit wurm und habe einige gelandet, zum schluss hat der liebe gott mir einen aal geschenkt, dachte erst ich hätte einen hänger, jedoch entwickelte er sich zum aal. 
War ganz überrascht, knapp 60 cm - auch er hatte einen schwimmblasenwurm. Sie sind also noch da. 
Da ich auf barsch war, müssen sie ja noch in großen stückzahlen vorhanden sein - denn wenn ich gezielt auf aal gehe - muss es ja unvorstellbar werden |supergri 
Ich meine natürlich die stückzahlen - nicht die wartezeit |supergri


----------



## cb9975 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ lac: 
na dann mal petri heil . hoffentlich war es nicht der letzte dänische aal den du gefangen hast:q!!!

die fangstatistik hab ich noch nicht bekommen. unser großer vorsitzender war nicht daheim. kümmer mich aber darum.

gruss carsten


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,
claudia und ich sind gut wieder zu haúse in stuttgart angekommen. Meine geländearbeit musste ich um eine woche verschieben durch die unwetter hier in ba-wue ist unser steinbruch komplett abgesoffen.
die tage in hvidesande waren mal wieder super nur das angeln ist ein bischen zu kurz gekommen.
trotzdem haben claudia und ich reichlich heringe gefangen und es wird mal wieder ein grosses matjes essen  für familie und freunde geben.
ich habe gelesen was du über das anlocken von dornhaien geschrieben hast:

apropos tannenbaum
Wenn man nicht artig war und vom nikolaus eine rute d.h. einen reisigbesen bekommt, sollte man sich nicht ärgern als angler. Dieser besen bedeutet für ihn keine strafe, sondern muss als ein geschenk angesehen werden. Es ist der neuste hit auf dem markt , "kille killer" - ein lockstab für haie
Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass jezt einige angler an der mole in hvide sande zur weihnachtszeit sitzen und mit reisigbesen die Dornhai(e) locken, damit sie um den tannenbaum mit schillerlocken rumlaufen. Das wäre zwar ein schönes bild jedoch funktioniert es nicht in hvide sande, jedoch kann man damit den ofen anmachen, sollte aber das nachlegen nicht vergessen.
Sollen es ruhig mal probieren und die dornhaie dann zu mir bringen ich kann die viecher gebrauchen.
Ich mache garantiert auch keine schillerlocken drauss.

Solltest du in der zukunft mal einen dornhai fangen oder anlocken schmeiss ihn nicht wieder ins wasser ich nehme ihn 
gerne. er dient der dann der forschung.

hallo jürgen,
darf ich mal fragen was du mit einem hufeisen willst?  ich meine da ist meistens nix mehr drann oder ?
Wie auch immer einen gruss aus stuttgart und das pferd war sehr lecker.

Olav


----------



## borland (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

könnte der letze aal gewesen sein.
den vorletzten hat jemand in hvide sande am freitag gefangen und zwar auf heringsvorfach ... kein scheiss, ich stand daneben (natürlich hat der aal nicht gebissen, der war gehakt).

@lac
habe deine pn erst heute gelesen. somit rufe ich dich eher nicht an, bin wieder in d ;-)

im urlaub war ich ein paar stunden in hvide sande. resultat:
5 hornfische und 6 heringe. das passt und reicht mir völlig aus.

die hornis hab ich mit ganz leichtem geschirr und kleinen blinker/spinner gefangen. das macht echt spass!

was mir nicht so gefallen hat, waren die dummen pissköppe, die die heringen ohne abschlagen einfach in den eimer geschmissen haben (bzw. das heringsvorfach einfach übern eimer geschüttelt, bis die heringe abgefallen sind) das war echt abstossend....

im fjord (bei dem kleinen steg hinter nymindegab) haben 2 mit watthosen gefischt. waren das bordies und falls ja, was habt ihr gefangen?

gruß

b.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

oh oh oh wer ist das bloss ??????? ja du bist ist. danke nochmal otto.


----------



## LAC (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ cb9975
mach mir doch nicht das leben so schwer |supergri - der letzte aal - ich möchte doch noch einen etwas größeren fangen, damit die nachwelt ihn bewundern kann.

@ olaf-aus-zuff
olaf, freue mich, daß ihr gut angekommen seid. Inge hat euch ja noch in vejers getroffen, so hat sie mir berichtet. Pn folgt noch betreffend vejers.
Kein gutes zeichen ist, dass euer buddelloch abgesoffen ist, der liebe gott meinte es gut mit dem wasser bei den urfischen, jedoch werden sie nicht mehr schwimmen lernen. Schick mir mal eine pn - was solch ein urfisch kostet bei euch bzw. eine gute kopie. 
Kannst deinen kollegen sagen, ich werde ihn füttern mit dornhaien, die er für die forschung braucht. Habe noch ein schwanzende mit dorn - wir haben darüber gesprochen - schicke ich dir zu. Glaube auch eine haut von 1,10 m länge vom dornhai.
Betreffend der anlockung der fische durch geräusche, ist dieses methode mit dem reisigbesen die ich ewähnt habe, bei dornhaie nicht bekannt jedoch bei anderen haiarten. Den dornaien geht es ja schwer am kragen, sie sind schom im netzt, bevor sie sich richtig entwickeln können - sie werden immer kleiner und teurer, demnächst können sie nur noch schillerlocken für käthe kruse puppen verkaufen |supergri da sie so klein und teuer sind.|supergri 
Habe probleme mit dem öffnen des films, den du mir gegeben hast. Kommt alles morgen per pn.
Gruss auch an Claudia.
Otto

@ borland
das kann sein, mit dem letzten - ich nehme es nicht so genau, weniger können es nicht werden |supergri jedenfalls sieht es mit den aalen nicht gut aus, will jedoch mal mit bordie jürgen, dieses jahr etwas verstärkt auf aal gehen, hoffe ja, dass wir einige verhaften. 
Das glaube ich dir mit dem paternoster, sie jagen ja schon mal, ich hatte vor drei oder vier jahren an der mole in hs einen am pilker hängen - gebissen - war ein kapitaler, den ich mir jedoch nur in der luft ansehen durfte, hat sich beim landen in der luft abgedreht und verschwand. 

@ wolfsburgvirus
fabi, ich glaube du bist noch im trauma, das foto ist honorarpflichtig |supergri erschreck mich bitte nicht so.
Ist das in den räumen der pathologie von hvide sande ? Der einzge der frische ausstrahlt bist du, die anderen sind schlank und krank und reif fürs messer.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

also otto der einzige der da reif ist die ente die ich in der hand habe , die mit dem langen schnabel. oder ist das doch ein fisch ??

mfg


----------



## LAC (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> also otto der einzige der da reif ist die ente die ich in der hand habe , die mit dem langen schnabel. oder ist das doch ein fisch ??
> 
> mfg


 
fabi, du machst eine ente - enten haben doch kurze schnäbel, du hälst einen klapperstorch in den händen, denn der hat einen langen schnabel, 
Hättest lieber mal deine frau fragen sollen, ich habe das bild einer 30ig jährigen gezeigt - sie sagte sofort, es ist ein klapperstorch. Frauen kennen sich aus und haben erfahrung gesammelt. Die kinderbücher der biologie haben sie studiert.  Unter den weiblichen wesen  wird darüber sogar gemunkelt -  es soll freude dabei auftreten, wenn sie gestochen werden. 
Sie berichtete mir, dass sie nicht immer kommen, 
das ist auch gut so, sonst könnten wir uns nicht mehr bewegen in hvide sande


----------



## cannibal - gast (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Wollte nochmal kurz vor beginn(am samstag) nach fragen ob man in Hvide Sande irgendwo Tobse bekommt? Fangen oder kaufen das ist eigentlich egal? Danke


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



cannibalcatfish schrieb:


> Wollte nochmal kurz vor beginn(am samstag) nach fragen ob man in Hvide Sande irgendwo Tobse bekommt? Fangen oder kaufen das ist eigentlich egal? Danke


 


Selber fangen ist mittlerweile ein Problem.Entweder im Angel-
laden gefroren kaufen,oder mal im Fischereihafen die Kutter abklappern.Dabei eine Dose Bier als Dankeschön für den 
Fischer nicht vergessen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> fabi, du machst eine ente - enten haben doch kurze schnäbel, du hälst einen klapperstorch in den händen, denn der hat einen langen schnabel,
> Hättest lieber mal deine frau fragen sollen, ich habe das bild einer 30ig jährigen gezeigt - sie sagte sofort, es ist ein klapperstorch. Frauen kennen sich aus und haben erfahrung gesammelt. Die kinderbücher der biologie haben sie studiert.  Unter den weiblichen wesen  wird darüber sogar gemunkelt -  es soll freude dabei auftreten, wenn sie gestochen werden.
> Sie berichtete mir, dass sie nicht immer kommen,
> das ist auch gut so, sonst könnten wir uns nicht mehr bewegen in hvide sande



achso ein storch ?? ich hab mich schon gewundert. 

mfg


----------



## cb9975 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ lac: 
das aalergebnis für letztes jahr liegt vor.

367 stück mit einem gesamtgewicht von 87,5kg. 
macht im durchschnitt, sofern ich noch rechnen kann:q, 
238 g pro stück.

ausgewertet wurden ca. 130 fangberichte unserer vereinsmitglieder. 
da ja einige "angler" sich manchmal nicht an mindestmaße halten oder vergessen fische einzutragen , schätze ich die fangdunkelziffer auf weitere 10-20% gefangene aale.
die auswertungen für unsere anderen fische kann ich dir gerne mal schicken wenn du willst.

gruss carsten


----------



## LAC (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



cb9975 schrieb:


> @ lac:
> das aalergebnis für letztes jahr liegt vor.
> 
> 367 stück mit einem gesamtgewicht von 87,5kg.
> ...


 
Carsten, da gebe ich dir recht, die angaben schwanken gewaltig, einige sind sehr genau und andere räubern und haben auf den karten  nichts notiert. Mit einer fangdunkelziffer ist zu rechnen, die jedoch bleibt und trotzdem noch schwankt. Es ist jedoch ein grober anhaltspunkt, was entnommen wurde.

Ist es ein fliessgewässer und nenne mir mal die größe des gewässers - damit ich mir mal ein kleines bild machen kann. 
Kennst du auch die fangzahlen von den jahren 2000 oder noch früher und aus dem jahr 2004. Ist im jahre 2008 ein drastischer rückgang der aalfänge zu sehen - das genügt dann.

Wir wissen es ja, der aalbestand schrumpft gewaltig und wir können kaum etwas machen - es spielen zu viele fakten einen rolle, die momentanen schutzmassnahmen, wie sie auch immer aussehen, sind zwar ok, verzögern zwar den rückgang, halten ihn aber nicht auf.
Es ist traurig mit anzusehen, aber wahr.
Hier mal ein link- wie andere aalfreunde es sehen
http://www.aalfreunde.de/Article168.html

Gruss Otto


----------



## cb9975 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

moin otto|wavey:!

werde mich auf die suche machen und mit unserem vorstand sprechen. 
bei unseren gewässern handelt es sich um langsam fließende flüße. breite zwischen 5 bis 12m und tiefen von 0,80 cm bis 3m. 
die gesamtstrecke unseres vereins schätze ich auf  
ca. 40 km einseitg bei 4flüßen und einem großen teich. 
teile wurden im rahmen eines nrw förderprogrammes wieder renaturiert ansonsten weisen sie eine begradigungsstruktur auf wie sie iin den 50er /60er jahre mode war. 

gruss carsten


----------



## LAC (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo, 
momentan ist tropische hitze in der region ringköbingfjord. Die heringe sind noch da in hvide sande und mit dem Hornhecht läuft es auch bestens. Am fjord ist jedoch mückenplage angesagt - kaum noch angler zu sehen.


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Na ich hoffe, die Hornhechte halten noch drei Wochen durch. Dann bin ich nämlich endlich im Urlaub in HS :vik:
Angelschein ist schon geordert, Urlaubsreife und Vorfreude steigen rapide an... Mückenmittelchen sollte ich dann noch ein Fläschchen einpacken, danke für den Hinweis. Besteht bei den tropischen Temperaturen eigentlich die Chance, dass sich in drei Wochen auch schon einige Makrelen blicken lassen? 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe, die Hornhechte halten noch drei Wochen durch. Dann bin ich nämlich endlich im Urlaub in HS :vik:
> Angelschein ist schon geordert, Urlaubsreife und Vorfreude steigen rapide an...* Mückenmittelchen sollte ich dann noch ein Fläschchen einpacken,* danke für den Hinweis. Besteht bei den tropischen Temperaturen eigentlich die Chance, dass sich in drei Wochen auch schon einige Makrelen blicken lassen?
> Grüße,
> Michael


 

Absolut überflüssig. Otto und ich reiben uns immer innen
und außen mit Jubi ein. Hilft bestens.|supergri
Wenn es mit den tropischen Temperaturen so bleibt, dann
hast du evtl. Glück mit den Tigern.
Lass aber bitte noch ein paar über, ich komme in 5 Wochen 
und habe letztes Jahr leider keine gefangen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jürgen
das kann ich bestätigen, dass du leider keine gefangen hast ich habe es gesehen. Mich hat man immer gefangen, dabei wollte ich makrelen fangen - lief auch nicht. Es waren reichlich angler dort, die im kopf etwas zu wild auf makrelen waren.:q Ich dachte ich wäre im krieg, da mir die granaten nur so um die ohren flogen - damit meine ich die bleigeschosse und den plunder, der da noch dran hängt. Rundumschläge habe ich dort beobachten können - wusste gar nicht, dass sie auch in der luft vorkommen. Kann aber auch sein, dass es fliegenfischer waren, mit makrelenpaternoster.

Jürgen wusste gar nicht, dass es jubi war - ich dachte es wäre autan, wo wir uns mit schützen, denn die mücken krabbeln ja auch im mund - deshalb habe ich damit gegurgelt |supergri

Bring drei liter mit, es sind reichlich mücken da 

Gruss


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Keine Angst Jürgen, so oft kann ich gar nicht angeln gehen, wie ich Fischarten fangen möchte. Da wird schon noch einiges drinbleiben.

Ist die Mückenplage denn wirklich so schlimm? Und wenn ja, dann doch hoffentlich nur am Fjord, oder? Am Strand bzw. in HS an der Mole ist das doch hoffentlich nicht so schlimm. Sehe mich gerade mit 100.000 Bissen, aber ohne Fischkontakt nach Hause kommen |bigeyes Abgesehen davon wollen wir ja auch mit den Hunden raus und spazieren gehen, ohne gefressen zu werden.
Grüße 
Michael


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Otto Jürgen , ICH WILLLLLLL WIEDER NACH DÄNEMARK .........#6#6#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> das kann ich bestätigen, dass du leider keine gefangen hast ich habe es gesehen. Mich hat man immer gefangen, dabei wollte ich makrelen fangen - lief auch nicht. Es waren reichlich angler dort, die im kopf etwas zu wild auf makrelen waren.:q Ich dachte ich wäre im krieg, da mir die granaten nur so um die ohren flogen - damit meine ich die bleigeschosse und den plunder, der da noch dran hängt. Rundumschläge habe ich dort beobachten können - wusste gar nicht, dass sie auch in der luft vorkommen. Kann aber auch sein, dass es fliegenfischer waren, mit makrelenpaternoster.
> 
> Jürgen wusste gar nicht, dass es jubi war - ich dachte es wäre autan, wo wir uns mit schützen, denn die mücken krabbeln ja auch im mund - deshalb habe ich damit gegurgelt |supergri
> ...


 


3 Liter?|bigeyes Bist du verrückt,ich bin ein armer Rentner.
Zudem reicht die Menge bei unserer Körperfülle eh nicht.
Werden uns also nur innerlich einreiben können.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Keine Angst Jürgen, so oft kann ich gar nicht angeln gehen, wie ich Fischarten fangen möchte. Da wird schon noch einiges drinbleiben.
> 
> Ist die Mückenplage denn wirklich so schlimm? Und wenn ja, dann doch hoffentlich nur am Fjord, oder? Am Strand bzw. in HS an der Mole ist das doch hoffentlich nicht so schlimm. Sehe mich gerade mit 100.000 Bissen, aber ohne Fischkontakt nach Hause kommen |bigeyes Abgesehen davon wollen wir ja auch mit den Hunden raus und spazieren gehen, ohne gefressen zu werden.
> Grüße
> Michael


 


Hallo Michael,#h

hast doch noch drei Wochen Zeit die Wauzis auf Mücken-
kehle abzurichten.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## troutnorge (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo,

nur noch vier Tage, dann ist es endlich soweit! Skaven ruft und ein Treffen mit Otto. Freue mich schon riesig und kann es kaum erwarten, meinen ersten Hornis beim Landgang behilflich zu sein :q

Viele Grüße

Micha


----------



## LAC (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> 3 Liter?|bigeyes Bist du verrückt,ich bin ein armer Rentner.
> Zudem reicht die Menge bei unserer Körperfülle eh nicht.
> Werden uns also nur innerlich einreiben können.:q
> 
> ...


 
Jürgen, 
entschuldige, man sieht es dir nicht an, dass du ein armer rentner bist. Du siehst so frisch aus im gegensatz zu mir, da ich inzwischen vom leben und von den mücken gezeichnet bin. 
Mein armer renter - ich werde jetzt für die innerliche einreibung sorgen sowie für den außenanstrich - habe noch 20 ltr. asphaltlack, kannst dann auch deine tarnkleidung zuhause lassen - all dieses gelumpe kostet nur benzingeld um es nach dänemark zu bringen. |supergri 
Wir sehen dann aus wie schwarzwurzeln und fallen nicht mehr auf unter den farbigen anglern - jedenfalls werden wir nicht gestochen - das wäre ja schlimm, wenn wir uns die malaria einfangen und gelbe augen bekommen - es ist tropische hitze hier - als knicklicht mit fieberausbrüche möchte ich ja nicht rumlaufen. |supergri
Gruss Otto

@Michael_05er

Michael, sie treten in erscheinung in den frühen abendstunden  - und kommen dort vor, wo die fische stehen, wie hecht, barsch und rotaugen, d.h. am schilfgürtel vom fjord- es wimmelt nur davon auch dort wo bäume sind und wasser. Sie sind nicht gefährlich und wenn man sich innerlich einreibt und sich zum kettenraucher entwickelt,  merkt man es nicht beim angeln, man sieht es nur, wenn man noch den scharfen blick hat. Man kann die zeit also überstehen, wenn die mücken angreifen. 

Der nächste tag sieht anders aus, da kämpft man nicht mehr mit den mücken, sondern die kratzerei beginnt, die man nach drei tagen langsam einstellt - wenn man nicht mehr angeln geht. 
Einige menschen sind sehr empfindlich und bekommen starke schwellungen und rötungen. Einige nicht so, sie nehmen es hin - obwohl der angler keine cellulitis bekommt, sieht er am nächsten tag so aus, er entwickelt sich zu einer apfelsine mit fischgeruch.|supergri


----------



## cb9975 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

moin!

dann muss ich wohl nach 2 jahren wieder mit dem rauchsport anfangen:v und ordentlich prince denmark quamlen um nicht den ar.... zerstochen zu kriegen.
wie läuft monentan mit den fischen. besonders aus der brandung wäre mal interessant. 
bezüglich der aal auswertung habe ich noch bis jetzt keine ergebnisse#d.

gruss carsten


----------



## Leo08 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

:vik:Hvide Sande ist einfach klasse!

Eine Woche hat gereicht mich von der herrlichen Natur, dem immer währenden Fischgeruch und vernünftigen Angelmöglichkeiten betören zu lassen.
Letzten Sonntag gerade angekommen in Borg Haven stellte ich fest das ich dort nicht so wirklich jemand fragen könnte was hier wo geht. so beschloß ich mit meiner Partnerin gleich mal nach Hvide sande zu fahren...eigentlich zum hier mehrfach erwähnten Angelladen am Kreisel...doch schon auf der Schleusenbrücke erspähten meine wachsamen Augen|bigeyes eine wie an der Perlenschnurr gezogene Kette fleißiger Heringsangler, die auch teils beachtliche Fänge vorzuweisen hatten. Also los am nächsten Morgen, den darauf folgenden und noch ein weiterer Abend sollte folgen in denen wir insgesammt 140 Heringe ,3 Hornis und eine Makrele überlisten konnten.
(übrigens alle abgeschlagen..auch wenn sich mancher drüber lustig gemacht hat#d)
Da noch Platz in der Kühlbox war wollten wir dann auch noch mal auf Platte fischen aber 2 Tage kräftiger Wind haben am Freitag dann nicht die besten Bedingungen ergeben die Brandung zu beangeln, so das wir Schneider blieben.Erst Samstag hatten wir dann abens noch 2 Platten von der Mole..die waren allerdings so winzig das ich sie auf meiner Hand suchen mußte.
Einem weiteren Urlaub in Hvide Sande in den ersten beiden Septemberwochen steht nur noch die wirtschaftliche Lage meines Arbeitgebers im Wege.:v
Werde aber alles möglich machen bekannte Molengesichter:q schon im September wieder erspähen zu können.

Mfg Leo


----------



## LAC (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ cb9975
carsten,
sehe die mücken nicht als große plage an, du musst nicht beim angeln zum kettenraucher werden bzw. dich zum imker entwickeln. Werf dir ein moskitonetz über den kopf und schon ist das problem gelöst - ich besitze eins, hatt es jedoch nicht mit. Sollte dieses netz , dein budget sprengen :q geht es auch preiswerter mit einem kescher, den du dir über den kopf stülpst, so bin ich auch schon rumgelaufen. Eine wathose ist jedoch schon angebracht, nicht nur als schutz gegen die mückeninvasion, damit du auch angeln kannst, da du die schilfkante schon erreichen solltest. Ich hatte leider nichts mit, eine angel hatte man mir geliehen, stand jedoch geschützt bis zum bauch im wasser und in der brusttasche meiner weste, hatte ich eine handvoll würmer.:q Mei T-Shirt habe ich über meinen kopf gezogen und der halsausschnitt, war mein guckloch. Die arme haben sie jedoch stark bombardiert - es juckt immer noch. Angeln kann schon ganz schön wild sein, wenn man improvisieren muss.
Das geht aber auch einfacher, denn am anfang vom fjord, besteht die möglichkeit auch aus dem wagen zu angeln - im liegesitz und bei musik - was will man mehr - als krönung vielleicht noch ein kleines rotauge. 
Wie es momentan in der brandung aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen - jetzt momentan bläst ein harter wind - habe heute nur mit einem auge über die dünen geschaut und mir mal die wellen angesehen - das genügt. Einige bordies kennen sich bestimmt besser damit aus - ich mache es zu wenig, da ich keine stunden am strand verlieren will - für zwei platte. Nur wenn frauchen zum strand geht und schwimmt, dann halte ich die rute mal rein.

@Leo08
ist doch super gelaufen, wobei ich dir recht gebe in bork havn bekommt man als angler kaum informationen - außer man stellt sich auf kerzen ziehen um. Wobei die fahlen au - wo das wikingerdorf ist und dahinter der kleine hafen für barsche nicht schlecht ist. Ein bordie, hat dort einen kapitalen barsch gelandet.


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Mit dem Rauchen werde ich definitiv nicht wieder anfangen, nach 3 1/2 Jahren Abstinenz spüre ich ab und zu immer noch die Versuchung, das ist mir zu riskant. Aber es gibt so Hüte mit Moskitonetz, da werde ich mir wohl mal einen zulegen, auch wenn meine Frau die völlig bescheuert findet. Die Arme werde ich mir einsprühen, dann geht das schon. Auf jeden Fall besser, als auf allen Urlaubsfotos auszusehen wie ein rotes Michelin-Männchen oder die von Otto beschriebene Riesen-Apfelsine

Unser Hund hat gestern beim Spazierengehen einen Wespenschwarm in einem Erdloch aufgestöbert. Es ist gut ausgegangen, aber ich will ihn jetzt nicht auf Insekten abrichten...

Und Jürgen, was Menge und Körperfülle angeht: Eine Kugel hat minimale Oberfläche bei maximalem Volumen, man braucht also weniger Mückenmittel als man denkt  

*Noch 17 Tage bis HS! *
Grüße,
Michael

P.S.: Im Blinker war ein Artikel über Lachsangelei in Dänemark, da wurde auch die Skjern Au erwähnt als einer von drei Top-Flüssen. Langsam weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr, wo ich überall angeln soll #q


----------



## Costas (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi Michael

Ich habe den Artikel auch gelesen. Was im Artikel stimmt ist, dass jede Menge Lachse an der Skjern Au gefangen werden. Meerforellen und Hechte gibt's auch, sowie einige Steelheads, Äsche und Bachforellen.

Worüber ich mich beim Durchlesen des Artikels aufgeregt habe ist, dass sie den kleinsten, aber teuersten Teil des Flusses empfehlen, wofür man eine Tageskarte für DKK. 120,. hinblättern muss. Dabei kann man Tageskarten ab dkk 80,- kaufen, welche viel mehr km Angelrecht haben und mindestens so viele Lachse pro km gefangen werden. Und von wegen "schönster Teil des Flusses" genau dort, wo es am teuersten ist. Ich denke viele schätzen den östlichen Teil der Skjern Au Richtung Fjord mehr, den es grenzt an einem Naturschutzgebiet und jede Menge Vögel zu beobachten gibt. Es wird dabei im Artikel NUR mein Konkurrent als örtliches Geschäft erwähnt, welcher bis diesen Frühling eine Monopolstellung in der Region hatte und mit den Preisen und EMpfehlungen macht, was er will. So viel über neutrale Berichterstattung im Blinker.

Falls Du mehr Infos über die Fischerei an der Skjern Au oder sonst i nder Umgebung  brauchst, kannst  Du mich gern fragen.

Grüsse aus dem Norden

Costas


----------



## cb9975 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ich denke  ein paar euros für den schleier hab ich noch, ansonsten fällt eben das haushaltsgeld meiner gattin schmaler aus:q.
dank meiner militärzeit war es mir ob genug vergönnt im forst zu schlafen und der schleier hat mein gesicht makellos gelassen. einziges problem, die mistbiester stechen irgendwann durch die klamotten und man sieht aus wie ein beulenpestkranker.
ich hoffe ich werde noch mal zeuge deiner angelkunst mit guckloch t-shirt.:q

gruss carsten#h


----------



## LAC (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Michael_05er

Ja, die skjern au ist schon ein guter lachsfluss - er zählt nicht nur zu den besten in dänemark, sondern inzwischen zu den besten in der welt - da der lachsbestand dort steigt und in anderen ländern er verschwindet. Dort ist der älteste lachsstamm dänemarks zuhause und im skjern fluss wurde der größte dänische lachs gelandet.  Nun habe ich den artikel nicht gelesen, jedoch gebe ich costas recht, das gesamte skjern fliessgewässersystem vom fjord bis in den kleinsten bächen ist ein top gebiet. Vor einigen jahren wurde er renaturiert, es war nordeuropas teuerstes naturschutzprojekt - es ist einmalig  - es wurde mit dem europa preis ausgezeichnet. 

@ Costas
Besuche dich mal in den nächsten tagen 

@cb9975
Carsten, ziehst du die fische die du fängst, denn nicht vom haushaltsgeld ab |supergri - das ist ja legal, da sie für den eigenverbrauch ja gedacht sind   - da muss doch mehr bei rumkommen als nur ein netz
Es kann ja sein, das wir uns mal sehen oder treffen, dann wirst du zeuge und siehst meine zauberei. Ich sehe alles ganz locker, sonst kann man die angelei ja nicht ertragen - weil bei mir immer etwas fehlt.
Heute war ich kurz auf hering - musste mich wirklich anstrengen - habe jedoch um die 20 verhaften können im stündchen - die ersten kleinen waren dabei, etwa 8 cm - das sind die besten für mich, die kann man jetzt noch einige wochen fangen. Heute waren am fjord keine mücken - sind weggeflogen vom wind - es war sturm und es wurde kräftig aufgeräumt. 
Gruss Otto


----------



## Michael_05er (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Costas und Otto, Ihr bringt mich noch zur Verzweiflung, wisst Ihr das? Das soll doch kein reiner Angelurlaub werden! Hvide Sande, der Fjord, der Strand und jetzt auch noch ein top-Lachsfluß. Wie soll ich mich da entscheiden #q

Aber Lachse sind ja schon was besonderes, deswegen muss ich da nochmal nachfragen: Wie sieht es denn erfahrungsgemäß Ende Juni in der Skjern Au aus? Ich kenne einige Geschichten aus Angelzeitschriften, wo an einem Top-Fluß eine Woche lang gefischt, aber nichts gefangen wurde. Und die Schreiberlinge, die sonst mit Unmengen kapitaler Fänge aufwarten, fanden das normal. Ich würde wahrscheinlich nur mal von Sonnenaufgang bis mittags einen Versuch starten, hätte ich da überhaupt eine Chance? Ich bin auch bereit, den Angelschein und ein paar top-aktuelle Geheimköder bei Costas zu kaufen  (Natürlich könnt Ihr mir da nix versprechen, ich weiß)

Grüße,
Michael
P.S.: Wahrscheinlich ist es das Naturerlebnis alleine schon wert. Habe letzten Oktober zwei Vormittage an der Ostsee gefischt, ohne eine Meerforelle zu fangen. Trotzdem waren die Sonnenaufgänge bei Traumwetter so viel schöner als die heimatlichen Angelstunden zwischen Wasserskifahrern und Rheinkähnen, dass ich das immer wieder machen würde...


----------



## Costas (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Michael

Qual der Wahl....so ist es hier. Mein Vorschlag. Wenn es für Dich wirklich ein Traum ist, einen Lachs zu fangen, dann schlage ich folgendes vor:
1. Tag: Skjern Au. Versuch auf Lachs und Meerforelle. Es ist richtig, man kann wochenweise fischen und nichts fangen oderman hat Glück uns beissen 2-3 in einer Woche (spreche aus eigener Erfahrung).
2. Tag: (Annahme: kein Lachs gefangen). Du hast keinen Lachs gefangen und bist hungrig darauf, Bisse an der Rute zu spüren. Dann Hvide Sande-Hafen ist die richtige Adresse dafür. Da kannst Du loslegen auf alles was Dein Herz begehrt....bis Du genug davon hast.
3. Tag: Du willst wieder was "anspruchsvolleres" annehmen...Besuch zu einer Put & Take? Obwohl ich kein Fan vom P&T-Konzept bin, macht der Forellen-Drill jede Menge Spass.
4. Tag: Strand: Los auf die Platten. 

Dann hast Du schon fast alles gesehen und kannst Dich immer noch entscheiden, worauf Du Lust für das Restprogramm hast.

Fjord: Würde ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Es gibt nur wenige Plätze, die man vom Ufer oder vom Steg aus ohne Wathose befischen kann und die sind immer überfüllt. Und im Sommer werden vor allem nur sehr kleine Hechte gefangen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## torino (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo
Ich hab ja schon mal gesagt das ich ende Juni anfang Juli nach Hivde Sande fahre .
Ich war schon mal in Dänemark aber noch nicht dort . Damals war ich in Voropör und da haben die die Hornhechte mit ganz normalen Paternoster von den Molen gefangen geht das dort auch . Und was fängt man dort noch damit ?  Weil die Paternostersysteme Blinken ja auch beim einholen deswegen müsste das doch auch gehen oder ?. Hat einer auch schon mal dort mit den Paternostern etwas gefangen ? Und hat noch einer Tipps zur Führung und so ?


----------



## LAC (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Michael_05er

Dein satz: Ich würde wahrscheinlich nur mal von Sonnenaufgang bis mittags einen Versuch starten, hätte ich da überhaupt eine Chance
Eine chance hast du immer -  wenn du dann noch glück hast ist ja alles ok. Nun habe ich die unterlagen betreffend der lachsfänge zwar - jedoch nicht im kopf. 
Im kopf habe ich jedoch einen bericht, wo am ersten tage als der lachs frei war, vereinsmitglieder die varde au unsicher machten.. Auch dieser fluss zählt zu den guten lachsflüsssen - es wurden schöne lachse gefangen, jedoch waren reichlich angler anwesend. Wenn man die stückzahl durch die angler teilt, so musst du, wenn du von sonnenaufgang bis mittag angelst - dieses 15 mal wiederholen um einen am haken zu bekommen. Bei mir waren einige fliegenexperten - die haben einen tag geschuppert im skjern fluss - dabei ist es auch geblieben. Jedoch siehst du einmaliges naturschauspiel, wenn du die skjern aue besuchst - das ist es schon wert - dabei hast du dann auch noch eine chance.
Wie costas es schon erähnt hat - gefangen wird immer in hvide sande - wenn die schwarmfische da sind d.h. hering, hornfisch und makrele - sonst ist da nichts, d.h. dort sind auch andere arten, aber da musst du dann auch wieder glück haben.
Nun kenne ich den fjord wie meine westentasche und ich bin nicht ganz costas meinung, da doch einige stellen sehr gut sind für hecht und barsch sowie kapitale rotaugen. Der schilfgürtel jedoch schreckt den angler ab - deshalb werden immer nur ganz bestimmte stellen aufgesucht, die man leicht erreichen kann, die jedoch nicht zu den besten zählen.
Wobei dort auch fische zu landen sind - ich gehe dort mit kinder hin, da man sie einfach erreicht, denn die freuen sich schon über den kleinsten fisch am haken.
Wer suchet der findet jedoch ein plätzchen wo er mit der wathose gut angeln kann. Ob es eine gute stelle ist - wird er feststellen. Jedenfalls sind reichlich gute stellen vorhanden.
Nun ist diese angelei im fjord nicht vergleichbar, wie die angelei in hvide sande - wenn ich den hering oder den hornhecht sehe. Diese stückzahlen kann man nicht im fjord landen, wobei - wenn ich es will - mehr barsche lande als makrelen und schneller 5 hechte am haken habe als einen lachs. 
Die angelei ob im fliessgewässersystem der skjern, im fjord oder in hvide sande, kann man nicht vergleichen - da trennen sich welten. Wobei, wenn ich die natur berücksichtige, die skjern au sowie der fjord einmalig ist und hvide sande, ich als ein schlachtplatz sehe - den alle lieben, da sie dort erfolg verbuchen können  jedoch nur, wenn die schwarmfische da sind, sonst ist er in meinen augen kein guter angelplatz. Das sehen natürlich andere angler anders, das ist auch gut so.

@torino
mit paternoster kannst du heringe und makrelen angeln - die führung ist beim hering unterschiedlich, mal auf grund mal im mittelwasser, bei der makrele im mittelwasser, da sie gerne noch einige meter unter dem bauch haben möchten. Auch den hornhecht kannst du damit angeln, jedoch wickeln sie sich dann darin ein und du holst eine fischroulade ein. Es ist kein schönes angeln, jedoch geht es, wenn du mit einem leichten blei mit dem paternoster im obwasser angelst, da er sich bis zwei meter tiefe etwa aufhält. Meistens werden sie jedoch dabei gerissen.


----------



## Costas (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Zu der Fischerei im Fjord habe ich mich vielleicht falsch ausgedruckt. Was Otto schreibt stimme ich 100% zu. Kurz gesagt: Mit Wathose und Tipps über gute Stellen kann es attraktiv sein. Mit Boot, dann sowieso. Ohne Wathose nur schwer, da es zu wenige und vor allem überfüllte Angelplätze/Stege gibt. 

Betreffend Hornhecht und Paternoster....gerade heute sind ein Paar Leute vorbeigekommen und haben Paternoster für Hornhecht gesucht. "Den gibt's...haben wir schon letztes Jahr in HS gekauft"...ich musste passen. Konnte nur Blinker dazu empfehlen aber über einen Paternoster für Hornhecht habe ich noch nicht gehört. Sie sind genervt wieder weg.


----------



## Michael_05er (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto und Costas, mal wieder vielen Dank für Eure ausführlichen Antworten. Ich will es auf jeden Fall mal im Fjord versuchen, da ich noch nie einen Hecht gefangen habe und außerdem meine Wathose einweihen will. Ich wollte in der Gegend um Bjerregard ins Schilf steigen, da ich dort (laut Google maps) sowohl Schilfkante als auch tieferes Wasser in Wurfweite habe. Oder haltet ihr die Gegend für ungeeignet bzw. eine andere für deutlich besser?

Hvide Sande selber werde ich auf jeden Fall mal versuchen, da meine Miturlauber die Angelei "mal versuchen wollen". Da geht es mir eher darum, dass überhaupt was beisst, die Fischart ist dann zweitrangig. Alternativ gehen wir vielleicht an einen Put&Take, falls alle unbedingt Forellen fangen wollen. Ich mag P&T ganz gerne, aber im Urlaub gibt es andere Angelmöglichkeiten, die ich hier nicht habe, und die interessieren mich mehr.

Was die Skjern Au und die Lachse angeht hatte ich genau das befürchtet, was Ihr geschrieben habt. Viele Lachse, aber verteilt auf noch viel mehr Angler. Ich bin Mathematiker und weiß, wie dann meine Chancen stehen... Des Gesamterlebnisses wegen nehme ich es mir trotzdem vor (und weil ich auf einen Glückstreffer hoffe). Welche Köder empfehlt Ihr denn für die Skjern Au? Ich lese immer von silbernen Spinnern als Lachsköder.

Vom Strand aus werde ich es wohl eher auch mal zwischendurch versuchen. Habe eine Sammlung Mefo-Blinker und werde damit mal ab und an ein Stündchen fischen oder mal einen Wattwurm am Buttlöffel durchs Wasser ziehen.

Costas' 4-Tages-Plan fand ich auch gut, aber spätestens am dritten Abend würde eine Begegnung mit einer wütenden, vernachlässigten Ehefrau :e den Plan durchkreuzen|smash:


Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Costas

Betreffend der der angler die bei dir waren und wollten ein paternoster für hornhechte haben, und genervt waren, weil du keine hast, kann ich nur sagen, das diese menschen keine ahnng haben von der angelei. da ja keine existieren für hornhechte.
Benutzt man jedoch eins - von der hundert arten die für heringe und makrelen sind - ist dieses art von angelei in meinen augen nicht die feinste art, wie man mit fischen umgeht. Es ist keine angelei mehr.

Diese räuberische methode hornhechte mit paternoster zu fangen, geht nur in hvide sande. Es ist grausam mit anzusehen, wenn einige sie einsetzten und die hornhechte förmlich pflücken.

Nun ist ja hvide sande bekannt für ein schlachtplatz, denn hier tummeln sich alle arten von menschen, auch "angler" welche tonnen an fisch fangen - die arbeiten dann mit diesen methoden, damit sie nicht nur heringe sondern auch noch den reichlich hornfisch verkaufen können. Ich schäme mich, darunter zu stehen.

Das heringe mit paternoster gefangen werden ist normal, hat man ein falsches paternoster fängt man nicht mehr so viele und wenn, reißt man sie meistens. Beim richtigen paternoster beißen sie und hängen am haken. Normal sollte man dieses selbst testen, dann lernt man sehr viel - da man jedoch auf erfolg aus ist, sucht man tipps um sofort erfolge verbuchen zu können. Man hat dann zwar erfolg, weiss aber nicht warum, da es sich auch ändern kann.

Makrelen werden in den nordischen ländern auch mit paternoster geangelt, diese sind wieder etwas anders. Setzt man sie im mittelmeer ein, lachen die makrelen über den plunder den man im wasser auf und ab zieht. Mit paternoster funktioniert es nur in den nordischen ländern. Jedenfalls funktioniert es in hvide sande - auch wenn es im süden von dänemark liegt.:q

Hornhechte fängt man nicht mit dem paternoster, dass diese vereinzelt auch auf ein heringspaternoster gehen, hat damit zu tun, dass der hornfisch fast zur gleichen zeit da ist wie der hering in hvide sande und auch ein jäger ist. 

Nun kenne ich keine platz in europa, der solch ein vorkommen an hornhechte aufweisen kann - es sind zig tausende die ihre runden drehen vor der schleuse. Es ist ein einmaliges naturschauspiel, wenn einer dieses mal beobachtet hat - er wird es nur hier sehen. 
Es ist also sehr einfach aus diesem schwarm einige mit dem paternoster zu reißen. Geht man jedoch gezielt auf hering, wird man nur selten einen bekommen. Legt man es jedoch darauf an, einen hornhecht zu landen - mit einem paternoster - dann stellt man sich etwas um und es funktioniert.
Nun will ich nicht sagen, dass ich dieses nicht schon mal ausprobiert habe - ich habe es einen bordie sogar gezeigt - mit ansagen, - jetzt fange ich ein hornhecht und jetzt kommen nur heringe - ohne das paternoster zu wechseln - es funktioniert. 

Nun kann man mit einigen anderen methoden die hornhechte soagr nachts fangen - sogar drei stück auf einmal, wer jedoch richtig zuschlagen will, der sollte dynamit mitbringen, dann fliegen sie sogar im eimer.

Costas, hvide sande ist ein platz, wo die meisten personen die angeln, keine ahnung haben und was die angelei eigentlich beinhaltet, sie wollen einfach nur fische fangen, je mehr umso besser - egal wie. Wenn man sie mit steine fangen könnte, würden sie so lange werfen, bis sie daruf laufen können.


@ Michael_05er

Michael, sehe alles gamz locker, wobei du die skjern au mal besuchen solltest - das fliessgewässer ist eine reise wert. Auch hvide sande - denn dort ist der schwarmfisch zuhause
Im bereich um bjerregard ist es in der brandung ganz gut - ich will dich nicht verrückt machen - jedoch kommt dort auch der wolfsbarsch vor. Kannst also mit frauchen am strand gehen und dabei angeln.
Der bereich im fjord ist im südlichen bereich ab bjerregard gut für hecht, barsch sowie rotaugen.
Wünsche dir viel erfolg - es wird schon klappen.

Gruss


----------



## Costas (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Otto, dank für den Bericht

Michael, Farbentipps für die Skjern Au. Silber ist die meistverbreiteste Grundfabre auf dem Spinner/Blinker. Tritzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass man bei der Skjern Au Schockfarben benutzen sollte, wie rot, orange, pink, gelb. Kupfer ist auch zu empfehlen, besonders kupfer/rot. Wie immer, das ist meine persönliche Meinung.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## angler1996 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Costas
hatte mir die Lachs/ Meerforellenangler im April angeschaut
( ich glaube in Tarm am Parkplatz neben der Brücke)
Man benutzte dort 2Handflugruten
Mit was für Spinngerät sollte ich denn anrücken?
Komme eventuell im Herbst nochmal ( aber da ist glaube ich Schonzeit?)
Danke und viel Grüße nach DK
A.


----------



## Costas (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@996
es stimmt, besonders die einheimischen fischen gern mit langen 2-handruten beim fliegenfischen. ich bin trotzdem der meinung, dass man auch mit einer einhändigen mit schnur der klasse 7 bis 9  zurecht kommt. 

beim spinnfischen empfehle ich eine spinnrute von 2,70-3,00m. vor allem wenn man ohne wathose gehen will, wird man diese sehr schätzen, denn dann kannst du von fast allen stellen fischen. ich persönlich fische gern mit meiner 2,40 route. nehme dafür immer die wathose mit und stehe bei der kante an. dafür ist sie leichter und meine verletzte schulter schmerzt nach 1000 würrfen nicht so wehr. gewichtklasse der rute: ca. 10-40g. gefischt wird mit spinner/blinker von 15-30g, je nach stelle und wasserstand.

die saison an der skjern au geht bis zum 15. september, dann ist shchonzeit. dafür wird's im herbst im fjord sehr attraktiv für hecht. 

und noch eine anekdote aus meinem täglichen leben. es sind 2  einheimische fliegenfischer ("professoren") vorbeigekommen und haben bei meinem geschäft bemängelt, dass ich keine langen ruten zu spinnfischen verkaufe. (wir haben nur welche bis 3,30m). "besonders die deutschen würde gern mit SPINNruten bis 4,50m fischen". und wir haben über die skjern au, nicht über brandungsangeln geredet! fliegenfischer, die nicht spinnangeln können, oder?

gruss
costas


----------



## Costas (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@michael

..und betreffend rahmenprogramm mit der familie. unbedingt mit diesen daten abstimmen:
link
also für montag und mittwoch ist viel regen angesagt....aber die wetterprogrnose ändert sich / verschiebt sich hier oft. am besten kurzfristig nochmals checken.


----------



## angler1996 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@costas
danke, 15.09 schaffe ich vermutlich nicht.
Ja, Ja die Dänen und die Deutschen und das tiefe Wissen von einander
Werd ich das nächst mal machen. Stell mich gleich auf die Plattform am südlichsten Fjordzipfel (Nymindegab) mit der Brandungsrute und einem 3er Meps. Da ist man von der Strasse aus gut zu sehen und lege mir ein paar Barsche so bis 10 cm daneben|wavey:
Nur mein arme Schulter
Gruß A.


----------



## torino (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Und mit wieviel Gramm Blei wirft man den Paternoster von der Mole aus ? Und ich bin ja 12 Jahre alt da brauch man ja in Hivde Sande keine Erlaubnisschein oder ? Und muss ich noch andere Sachen bei mir führen ?


----------



## angler1996 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

je nach Strömungsverhältnissen mit 40 bis 100 g
jedenfalls meine Erfahrung
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



torino schrieb:


> Und mit wieviel Gramm Blei wirft man den Paternoster von der Mole aus ? Und ich bin ja 12 Jahre alt da brauch man ja in Hivde Sande keine Erlaubnisschein oder ? Und muss ich noch andere Sachen bei mir führen ?


 

Hallo torino,#h

in deinem Alter brauchst du noch keinen Angelschein.
Aber auch in DK solltest du einen Fischtöter,Hakenlöser,
Messer und Massband mitführen.Bei ganz viel Angelglück
könnte auch ein langstieliger Kescher auf der Mole von
Vorteil sein.Einen Eimer für die Beute nicht vergessen,denn 
in einer Tüte gammeln die Fische sehr schnell.Das klettern ist nicht immer ganz ungefährlich,
deshalb Schuhe mit griffigen Sohlen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## ORKA1977 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi LAC
Ich fahre Ende Juni nach Bjerregard.
Du hast erwehnt das man dort Wolfsbarsch fängt.
Meine fragen sind nun: Wann? Wo genau? Wie?
Mfg.Orka#:


----------



## LAC (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ torino

Da freue ich mich, dass du als zwölf jähriger dein glück versuchen willst um in hvide sande fische am haken zu bekommen. Du wirst es erleben und erfolg haben, du bist doch schon alt, denn dort angeln auch 6 jährige. Sollte ich in dänemark sein, wenn du in hvide sande bist - komme ich mal zur schleuse und zeige dir einige kniffe, damit es richtig fluppt. Sende dir eine pn.
Nun hat dir jürgen ja schon gepostet, was du alles dabei haben musst - dieses ist wichtig. Betreffend der heringsbleie, sehe ich das etwas anders als bordie "996" er hat zwar recht, es kommt auf die strömung an, aber auch auf die schnurstärke. Nun habe ich für die kleinen heringe, keine dicke schnur, es ist eine monofile die etwa 6 kg trägt - damit kann ich alle fische in und um hvide sande bzw. fjord fangen Ich benutze beim heringsangeln nur 30 - 60 gr bleie.
Willst du einen anken setzen, dann must du 100 gramm und mehr nehmen - wenn die schleusen auf sind, dann ist mit hänger zu rechnen. Außerdem halten sie sich nicht so gerne in der vollen strömung auf, sondern an den kanten und oft nur 5 m vom ufer, da ja nicht immer alle tore auf sind. Wobei zwei tore sehr oft auf sind, das ist dann sehr gut. Nun kann man an der fjord- sowie seeseite an der schleuse angeln, wenn sie auf sind, hat man unterschiedliche verhältnisse auf den seiten.
Zum beispiel, wenn die mittleren tore auf sind und das wasser fliesst zur nordsee, dann entwickelt sich ein kehrwasser an der steinschüttung (nordsee seite) welches in richtung fjord fließt.
Wichtig sind jedoch nicht die bleie, sondern was du an der angel knüpfst - die paternoster, denn da schnappen sie nach oder auch nicht. 
Die heringszeit ist langsam vorbei - im herbst kommen sie nochmal, jedoch ist es ein anderer stamm - sie sind auch größer und sie sind noch um weihnachten in hvide sande. In der winterzeit habe ich sie fast ausschließlich in grundnähe gelandet.
Wann bist du denn in hvide sande mit deinen eltern?


@ Orka 1977
dein posting beantworte ich beim nächsten mal - muss nach esbjerg fahren

Gruss


----------



## torino (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich bin vom 27 Juni bis zum 11 Juli in Dänemark. Kann mann in der Zeit gut Makrelen fangen ? Und gehen dann noch Hornhechte und Heringe dort gut ?


----------



## LAC (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ torino

Hornhecht ja, makrele nur wenn das wetter mit spielt und  grosse heringe nur noch vereinzelt, wobei kleine bis etwa 12 cm an einigen stellen reichlich da sind, Ich liebe diese kleinen silberlinge, da ich sie schön knusperig brate - wie es in den südlichen ländern mit den sardinen gemacht wird. 
Pn bekommen?
Gruss


----------



## torino (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

jo. Wie muss das Wetter für Makrelen sein ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



torino schrieb:


> jo. Wie muss das Wetter für Makrelen sein ?


 


Am besten längere Zeit warm und einige Tage Ostwind.
Brandungswellen mögen die Tiger nicht so gerne.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## -TroutHunter- (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi Torino!

Ich bin auch in der zeit vom 04.07-11.07 in DK!  Nicht direkt in HS aber in Klegot, und das ist ja nicht weit entfernt!

Vllt. sieht man sich ja mal beim Horniangeln oder so!  

Gruss TH|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



-TroutHunter- schrieb:


> Hi Torino!
> 
> Ich bin auch in der zeit vom 04.07-11.07 in DK! Nicht direkt in HS aber in Klegot, und das ist ja nicht weit entfernt!
> 
> ...


 


Könntest zum Boardie-Treff kommen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Orka1977

betreffend der wolfsbarsche kann ich nur posten, dass ich diese fischart reichlich mir unter wasser angeschaut habe, ich kenne auch ihr verhalten, geangelt habe ich sie jedoch meistens in den mediteranen ländern, wo sie verstärkt vorkommen. Es sind einzelgänger, jedoch sind sie auch in kleinen trupps anzutreffen. Hier im bereich um hvide sande, habe ich im laufe der jahre zwar wolfsbarsche geanglet, jedoch kann ich sie an eine hand abzählen. Nun kenne ich die stellen, wo sie sich aufhalten. d.h. wo ich sie gelandet habe, ob es jedoch die besten fangplätze sind, kann ich nicht sagen. Jedenfalls kommen sie im bereich bjerregard, d.h. am holmsland klit vor und zwar dort, wo auch muschelschalen von austern zu finden sind, denn dort ist weiter nördlich eine muschelbank.(strömung geht von nord nach süd) Im bereich der muschelbänken halten sich einige fischarten auf, es ist ein gedeckter tisch solch ein feld, wo kleinfische, platte und auch schollen sind. 
Mit unterschiedlichen spinner habe ich sie erwischt, ich habe einfach geanglet mit der spinnrute, vielleicht waren es auch nur zufälle. Jedenfalls haben Gäste von uns, d.h. angler sogar profis, an diesen stellen, die ich ihnen gezeigt habe, kapitale platte sowie auch wolfsbarsche erwischt u.a. auch einen lippfisch der eine kapitale größe von etwa 60 cm hatte. 
Ein platz ist auch die lange mole in hvide sande auf der nordseite.
Dieses zum wolfbarsch im bereich hvide sande, ich betreibe die angelei zwar gerne, jedoch habe ich nicht die zeit, eine stecknadel im heuhaufen zu suchen. Um wolfsbarsche zu landen, fahre ich in gebiete wo sie in größeren stückzahlen vorkommen - dann fluppt es. 
Bjerregard bzw. den holmland klit suche ich nur auf, wenn meine frau zum strand geht und etwas in den wellen hüpfen will - dann suchen wir diese plätze auf, damit ich in der zeit etwas angeln kann. Sonst gehe ich gar nicht los - da der fischbestand insgesamt dort nicht der beste ist, jedoch kann man dort angeln und fängt auch fische.
Hvide sande, ist in meinen augen nur gut für hering, hornhecht und - wenn alles stimmt - makrele - sonst ist dieses gebiet für mich tote hose, wobei es auch mal gut war für aal, dabei schliessen ich den fjord aus, denn der ist gut für hecht, barsch und rotauge.
Das wars dann - eine fischart habe ich vergessen, die meeräsche, sie kommt auch in kleinen stückzahlen vor, jedoch habe ich damit meine probleme - da sie sich etwas anders verhalten als im mittelmeer. Dieses jahr werde ich mal verstärkt darauf angeln.
Die maifische - alse und finte - sind auch in hvide sande und kommen dort noch in einigen stückzahlen vor, für wissenschaftliche untersuchungen habe ich fürs ministerium vor einigen jahren welche gefangen, direkt in der strömung mit fischfetzen, obwohl in den fachbüchern steht, sie fressen tierisches plankton - auf meine heringe waren sie wild. 

Nun kennst du grob meine fischarten die ich dort lande, alle weitere fischarten sind in anderen ländern.

Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Orka1977
> 
> betreffend der wolfsbarsche kann ich nur posten, dass ich diese fischart reichlich mir unter wasser angeschaut habe, ich kenne auch ihr verhalten, geangelt habe ich sie jedoch meistens in den mediteranen ländern, wo sie verstärkt vorkommen. Es sind einzelgänger, jedoch sind sie auch in kleinen trupps anzutreffen. Hier im bereich um hvide sande, habe ich im laufe der jahre zwar wolfsbarsche geanglet, jedoch kann ich sie an eine hand abzählen. Nun kenne ich die stellen, wo sie sich aufhalten. d.h. wo ich sie gelandet habe, ob es jedoch die besten fangplätze sind, kann ich nicht sagen. Jedenfalls kommen sie im bereich bjerregard, d.h. am holmsland klit vor und zwar dort, wo auch muschelschalen von austern zu finden sind, denn dort ist weiter nördlich eine muschelbank.(strömung geht von nord nach süd) Im bereich der muschelbänken halten sich einige fischarten auf, es ist ein gedeckter tisch solch ein feld, wo kleinfische, platte und auch schollen sind.
> Mit unterschiedlichen spinner habe ich sie erwischt, ich habe einfach geanglet mit der spinnrute, vielleicht waren es auch nur zufälle. Jedenfalls haben Gäste von uns, d.h. angler sogar profis, an diesen stellen, die ich ihnen gezeigt habe, kapitale platte sowie auch wolfsbarsche erwischt u.a. auch einen lippfisch der eine kapitale größe von etwa 60 cm hatte.
> ...


 



Hallo Otto,#h

für jede, die du bis Anfang Juli fängst,bringe ich eine Tüte
Bären mit.Die kannst du mir dann ja aufbinden.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> für jede, die du bis Anfang Juli fängst,bringe ich eine Tüte
> Bären mit.Die kannst du mir dann ja aufbinden.|supergri
> ...


 
Jürgen,
wir können es beide versuchen - wenn du eine fängst bekommst du eine flasche von mir. Wenn ich eine fange, gebe ich dir auch eine.
Ich habe sie grasen gesehen an der steinschüttung und alles versucht - die "hunde" haben mich nicht beachtet und sind um den haken geschwommen. Ich bin förmlich mit ihnen gewandert und habe ständig das system geändert. Ich glaube mit dem kescher hätte ich mehr erfolg gehabt.
Freu mich schon auf unser treffen.
5 habe ich schon im geiste gefangen - bring also fünf tüten mit.

Gruss Otto


----------



## rainzor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,

wenn Du es schaffst, sie zu fangen, hoffe ich, daß du sie nicht essen willst. In einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen, daß Meeräschen 2 Lieblingsspiesen haben. Die erste ist der Unterwasserbewuchs von Schiffen. Was im Antifouling bzw. im Unterwasseranstrich steckt, brauche ich dir ja nicht zu sagen. Die zweite Lieblingsspeise sollen menschliche Fäkalien seien, auch nicht sehr lecker. Diese beiden Vorlieben sollen auch der Grund dafür sein, warum sie sich so geballt in Häfen aufhalten.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## porscher (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

habe mal folgende frage: Wie stehen die Chancen im Juni, Juli und August Platten beim Brandungsangeln im Bereich HS(und Umgebung) zu erwischen? Ist das Wasser dann zu warm?


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> wir können es beide versuchen - wenn du eine fängst bekommst du eine flasche von mir. Wenn ich eine fange, gebe ich dir auch eine.
> Ich habe sie grasen gesehen an der steinschüttung und alles versucht - die "hunde" haben mich nicht beachtet und sind um den haken geschwommen. Ich bin förmlich mit ihnen gewandert und habe ständig das system geändert. Ich glaube mit dem kescher hätte ich mehr erfolg gehabt.
> Freu mich schon auf unser treffen.
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

werden wohl beide Selbstversorger bleiben.Habs auch schon
mit 0,16er Schnur versucht.Das verächtliche Grinsen der Viecher sehe ich noch heute vor mir.#q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Costas: Danke für die Farbtipps. In meiner Blinker-Box habe ich verschiedene Meerforellenblinker und -wobbler von 18-30 Gramm. Da sind auch rot-schwarz und einige kupferne drin. Die werde ich dann wohl nehmen. Vielleicht noch ein, zwei Spinner dazu kaufen. Und das Wetter sollte ich tatsächlich vorher noch mal checken, da hast Du recht, das kann alle Planung durcheinander werfen.

@Otto: Mit den Strandspaziergängen hast Du eine gute Idee gebracht. Da kann ich immer mal ein bisschen Angeln und meine Frau fühlt sich nicht alleine gelassen. Und auf die Muschelschalen werde ich schauen, um die Fische zu finden. 

Ansonsten habt Ihr beide recht: Ich sollte das ganze entspannt angehen. Ich war nur in letzter Zeit so selten Angeln, dass ich vor Vorfreude geradezu platze. Und da will ich natürlich möglichst alles richtig machen...

Grüße,
Michael

P.S.: Wenn alles klappt, kann ich in 14 Tagen schon den ersten Hornhecht räuchern.:vik:


----------



## -TroutHunter- (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Könntest zum Boardie-Treff kommen.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:




Hi Jürgen,
Hört sich gut an! Hab ich gar nix von gewusst! |kopfkrat
Wann und wo soll es denn stattfinden, und was wird unternommen denn?

@ Porscher:
ich würde sagen zu der Zeit müsste das Wasser zu warm für Platte sein!

Gruss TH


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo TroutHunter,#h

schön das du Interesse hast.#6
Otto ,etliche Boardies und ich werden uns in den
ersten 2 Juliwochen zum Meinungs-Erfahrungs und
Hopfen-Austausch in HS zwanglos treffen.
Wer will,kann ja eine Rute zum Hornifischen mitbringen.
Wie allgemein üblich wird natürlich der beste Angler unter
den "Broen" einen ausgeben.
Genaueres wird wohl Otto mitteilen,da er vor Ort am besten
die Gegebenheiten einschätzen kann.:m
Ich freue mich jedenfalls gewaltig auf euch.:vik:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ey jürgen wenn ich urlaub bekomme , kommen wir auch hoch mit dem wohnmobil !

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ey jürgen wenn ich urlaub bekomme , kommen wir auch hoch mit dem wohnmobil !
> 
> mfg


 


Wäre ne feine Sache.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

dann wollen wir ottp ma richtig betrunken machen ! dann gibts schönen havana club aus deutschland 

mfg


----------



## LAC (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> wenn Du es schaffst, sie zu fangen, hoffe ich, daß du sie nicht essen willst. In einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen, daß Meeräschen 2 Lieblingsspiesen haben. Die erste ist der Unterwasserbewuchs von Schiffen. Was im Antifouling bzw. im Unterwasseranstrich steckt, brauche ich dir ja nicht zu sagen. Die zweite Lieblingsspeise sollen menschliche Fäkalien seien, auch nicht sehr lecker. Diese beiden Vorlieben sollen auch der Grund dafür sein, warum sie sich so geballt in Häfen aufhalten.
> 
> ...


 

Rainer, da gebe ich dir recht, denn in den 60iger jahren habe ich es schon festgestellt, damals war ich in italien und einige einheimische angler, fingen immer dicke meeräschen von einem hohen felsen. Ich wunderte mich, dass dort so viele waren, da sie normal um kleine felsen grasen.
Als ich ein tauchgang machte und mir mal die sache aus nächster nähe anschaute, würde das wasser immer trüber, es kamen mir auch schon einige partikel und papierfahnen entgegen - jedenfalls tauchte ich weiter und sah sie, die dicken meeräschen, sie schwammen in ein sehr grosses rohr von etwa 5 m durchmesser, die ganzen einwohner der stadt entsorgten darüber ihren dreck. Ich habe mir sie angesehen, sie haben sich dick und rund gefressen und nehmen nicht nur verdaute sondern auch unverdaute erbsen 

Abends wurden sie frisch gebraten vom grill an touristen. verkauft.

Diese antifouling farbe, die ich früher für mein boot benutz habe und sehr giftig war, ist ja inzwischen - auch gut so - verboten, wobei ich glaube, dass einige noch damit arbeiten.
In den häfen kommen die meeräschen verstärkt vor, da sie wie die karfen in den teichen von parkanlagen von touristen mit brot gefüttert werden.
Wird wohl in einigen jahren auch in hvide sande so sein, dass man sie füttert wird, wenn sie es annehemn - sind sie ein jahr später verschwunden - da man sie leicht mit brot dann überlisten kann. In einigen ländern, wo sie mit brot verstärkt gefüttert werden z.b. auf teneriffa in einigen häfen, ist es verboten sie zu angeln - da sie eine sehenswürdigkeit für die touristen sind.

@ Michael_05er

Ja, solche strandspaziergänge sind gut - problem war nur in der ersten zeit, dass meine frau nicht weiter laufen wollte, da ich noch keine muscheln gefunden hatte. Inzwischen gehen wir fast nur noch dahin - zwar nicht mehr lange, da diese abschnitte, ja bald von unrat überfüllt sind, von anglern natürlich nicht, die stehen ja im wasser.

@ Jürgen
betreffend des boardie treffen, können wir kurzfristig einen termin festlegen. Ich kann immer d.h. kommen,|supergri

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Du bist infiziert vom hvide sande virus - was habe ich nur gemacht - wir taufen dich um, wenn du kommst. Hast dir aber viel vorgenommen, mich besoffen zu machen - es wird dir nicht geligen - und wenn, dann werde ich gierig und will auch noch die flasche von jürgen haben für den sieger, da ich auch im liegen angeln kann und mit geschlossenen augen werfe. |supergri Wenn nicht, schwimme ich zu den fischgründen und habe an meine beine die paternoster geknüpft - so feinfühlig kann man dort angeln - immer den direkten kontakt zum fisch.


----------



## rainzor (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,

dieses giftige Antifouling ist in Deutschland mittlerweile auch verboten, aber nur für Freizeitskipper. In der Berufsschifffahrt wird es immer noch benutzt. Aber ist ja nicht so schlimm, so ein Binnenschiff hat ja nur die 1000fache Fläche eines Sportbootes. #q

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## -TroutHunter- (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi Jürgen, Hi Otto,
also ich würde mich dem Boarditreffen wenn es stattfindet auch anschliessen, und auf ein paar pils zum gemütlichen Plausch vorbeischauen!

Gruss Alex#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> dann wollen wir ottp ma richtig betrunken machen ! dann gibts schönen havana club aus deutschland
> 
> mfg


 



Aber einen *"7 Anejos*". :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo,#h#h#h

wer von euch Interesse am Boardie-Treffen Hvide Sande
hat,tut das bitte im o.g. Thread kund.
Ist vllt. einfacher,als wenn wir 2-gleisig fahren und etwas
untergeht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ rainzor

Rainer, ich glaube das ist schon länger verboten - so wie ich mich entsinne seit den 90iger jahren - jedoch hat sich kaum einer daran gehalten, wenn er die quelle wusste, wo man die farbe noch kaufen konnte. So kenne ich es aus holland, wo ich meine gurke von 11 m liegen hatte.
Du hast recht, :q es ist nicht schlimm, dass die berufschifffahrt dieses noch anwendet, die flächen sind wirklich 1000 fach größer - und es läuft dann auch alles besser.
Die den anstrich machen, sind akrobaten, meistens sind es menschen aus fremden ländern, sie arbeiteten ohne handschuhe, und mit freien oberkörper. Es wurde ihnen gesagt, dass sich dann keine algen am körper absetzen.

Sollte eine meeräsche am tanker grasen, benötigt man beim braten in der pfanne kein öl mehr.
In hvide sande, sind die fische im hafen alle geschminkt, beim landen im hafen tragen sie sogar ein ölkäppchen :q muss wohl von den "tankern" kommen die dort liegen. 

rainer, die welt ist ganz schön verrückt, ich natürlich auch.
Gruss Otto

@TroutHunter
freue mich, dass du dabei bist - termin machen wir kurzfristig klar. Die jungs wollen mich ja besoffen machen - ich stell dir unauffällig immer ein bierchen unterm tisch - bring extra ein leeres glas mit, damit es nicht auffällt.
Am ende des abends, werde ich drei, vier runden schmeißen, ein spezialgetränk, es ist lecker und der kopf wird davon frei, da man sich am nächsten tag an nichts mehr erinnert - ich bin doch nicht besoffen und verrate den jungs die hot spots in hvide sande :q

@ Jürgen
Ich liebe diesen havana club, ist ein edler tropfen, da er in eichenfässern gelagert wurde, er hat ein whiskey hauch, man sollte sparsam damit umgehen. Micha kann ja ein 12er pack o,7 ltr mitbringen. :q für die runde.
Ich glaube er wollte mir davon was schicken, ich habe ihn gewarnt, muss wohl beim zoll beschlagnahmt worden sein, oder ausgelaufen bzw. er hat ihn selbst getrunken,  da das paket noch nicht da ist.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Aber einen *"7 Anejos*". :m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



von mir auch den, aber immer wenn ich den aushabe denke ich , ich bin ein hornhecht.

mfg


----------



## porscher (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

so männer, wie schauts mit den Aalfängen im moment aus? geht schon was im hafen?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

welchen hafen der in hvide sande oder wat ??


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> von mir auch den, aber immer wenn ich den aushabe denke ich , ich bin ein hornhecht.
> 
> mfg


 



Der ist ja auch für Otto und mich gedacht.
Du solltest schon mit einem "Hansen" zurecht kommen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## cannibal - gast (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

so ich bin wieder in der Heimat und will jetzt am liebsten wieder nach Hvide Sande zurück! waren wieder super Tage. Schade das Ivan nicht mehr die Solea fährt, der war wirklich super und der neue??? naja vll lernt er es ja noch, denn noch ist die Solea ein schöner Kutter, allerdings sind die Preise ... mein Fazit: Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, für einen zweiten Angelkutter in Hvide Sande(nen kleiner reicht schon)
ich komme wieder wenn die Makrelen da sind und dann gehts auf die Mole


----------



## angler1996 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

was spricht gegen den Neuen?
Gruß A.


----------



## -TroutHunter- (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Otto,

was ihr alles am Treffen machen wollt, hört sich lustig an|supergri
wird bestimmt richtig spass machen mit allen!

Freu mich schon...
Gruss Alex|wavey:


----------



## cannibal - gast (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



angler1996 schrieb:


> was spricht gegen den Neuen?
> Gruß A.



Gegen den Neuen srechen einige dinge! Bei meiner Tour war eine Reisegruppe aus Neu-Ulm mit an Bord die auch schon einen Tag zuvor mit draussen waren, an diesem Tag sollen die Driften unmöglich gewesen sein, die Fischen waren noch nicht einmal an Bord da wurde abgehupt und weiter gefahren. Bei meiner Tour war es ein bissel besser da sich die Reisegruppe beschwährt hat. Er kann die Wacks nicht genau anfahren(ok das kann man lernen) aber ich habe es auch erlebt das bei einer drift endlich Fisch gefangen wurde und dann ging es schnell weiter, wurde kein fisch gefangen wurde gedriftet und gedriftet. Ivan war einfach besser. Ich mag die Solea auch noch denn der Kutter ist super, allerdings sind die Preise und der neue Kapitän keinen gute Argumente.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Nix gegen Ivan, den kenne ich noch
Nur mit dem Neuen hab ich Besseres erlebt.
Gruß A.


----------



## torino (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo
Ich hab gehört das in Hivde Sande im Hafen es viele Hänger gibt . Stimmt das ? Und wenn ja wie kann man sie dort lösen ?


----------



## Costas (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



> Hallo
> Ich hab gehört das in Hivde Sande im Hafen es viele Hänger gibt . Stimmt das ? Und wenn ja wie kann man sie dort lösen ?


Gute Lebensversicherung abschliessen, Schwimmbrillen und Flossen besorgen und dann eintauchen :z


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Der ist ja auch für Otto und mich gedacht.
> Du solltest schon mit einem "Hansen" zurecht kommen.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



achso war euer plan ! das hätte ich mir ja denken können !

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

*


WolfsburgVirus schrieb:



			achso war euer plan ! das hätte ich mir ja denken können !
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> mfg


 



                                   |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


      Gruß
      Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## LAC (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ cannibalcatfisch
ich kenne nicht den neuen kapitän, der alte war sehr nett und ich habe mich mehrmals mit ihm unterhalten, wenn der kutter zurück kan d.h. an land   Nur einmal bin ich mitgefahren auf makrelentour und da wurde ich noch eingeladen. 
Fahrten zu den dorschgründen habe ich noch nicht gemacht, die solea fangstatistik hat man mir mal gezeigt - sie sieht gut aus, obwohl die fanggründe in meinen augen zweitrangingen sind.
Wie du es erwähnst - sind die preise recht hoch. Dieses kann ich aber verstehen, denn die fahrten sind ja sehr lang und da wird reichlich kraftstoff verbrucht. Außerdem kann sich kaum einer vorstellen, was solch ein boot kostet sowie die unterhaltung und die mannschaft. Die preise sind also nicht für sozialschwache angler gedacht - die können ja von land den dorsch fangen, oder im kleinen belt angeln auf dorsch, da sieht man frauchen noch an land winken, wenn man den dorsch sucht. 

@ TroutHunter
Alex, ich freue mich auch - man darf alles nicht so verkniffen sehen - sonst ärgert man sich immer. Jedoch würde ich eine wette machen und auch gewinnen, wenn ich mir paternoster an die beine hänge und beim schwimmen noch heringe fange.
Ob an den beinen oder an der kinderangel bzw. ohne rute - man kann sie immer fangen - da es ein kinderspiel ist - d.h. der klimmbimm an den beinen muss schon stimmen. - sonst läuft nichts, aber auch nicht an der teuersten angel.
Ich glaube es wird ein super runde.

@torino
 ich habe es auch gehört und selbst erlebt vor einigen tagen, jedoch an der schleuse, wo ich sonst keine hänger bekomme. Nun kenne ich alle stellen wo man mit hänger rechnen muss, jedoch nach den zig tausend anglern, die in der zwischenzeit dort auf hering geangelt haben, ist reichlich müll versenkt worden - da einige nicht wissen was sie machen unter wasser -  muss mit erhöhter hängergefahr gerechnet werden.
Im hafen kann ich nicht sagen, angelt man denn dort auf grund - nach dem lehrbuch, wie man aale fängt. Dieses ist dann verkehrt, da es für deutsche verhältnisse in seen und flüsse gedacht ist.
Das lösen der paternoster oder was auch immer versenkt wird  - sollte man einfach vergessen, denn ich schwimme jedes jahr einmal um die mole und pflücke mir unter wasser einige miesmuscheln und etwa für 200 euro, gerätschaften, die ich noch nie gesehen habe. Unvorstellbar, was man alles kauft um dort fische zu überlisten 

@ Costas, habe mich bemüht, jedoch klappte es nicht. Schade das ich nicht mit auf lachs gehen konnte- holen wir nach, wie besprochen. Habt ihr welche gelandet oder war es eine biotopbegehung - beides ist super.

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Wir haben keinen plan - mir ist es egal was du mitbrinst - ich nipple nur und überlasse es den boardies
Sag mal, hast du ein paket geschickt oder nicht - denn bis jetzt ist noch nichts da. Kurz eine pn senden.

Gruss


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi Otto,
mal eine Frage abseits der Angelei: Kann man im Fjord eigentlich schnorcheln? Und wenn ja, wo? Oder geht das sogar auf Nordsee-Seite? Wir sind keine geübten Taucher, sondern haben nur ab und an im Urlaub mal ein bisschen geschnorchelt (Lanzarote und Teneriffa). 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## porscher (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

das wasser im fjord ist viel zu trüb.


----------



## Costas (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



porscher schrieb:


> das wasser im fjord ist viel zu trüb.


.....und viel zu schlammig....und untief


----------



## Detty (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ja Otto,
das mit dem "Schrott" aus dem Wasser holen kenn ich nur zu gut.
Wenn ich bei unserem bekannten in Rinköbing bin (meisst im November) hat man viel zeit und platz um die Steinpackungen an der schleuse mit nem dicken Seil+großer drilling ab zu grasen.Da kommt einiges bei raus!Ich bin mittlerweile soweit das ich meine Heringsvorfächer selber binde,kostet noch nicht mal die hälfte und die bleie giesst mein Großvater,Schmied/Rentner.Der hat ne schöne form geklöppelt
Hilsen


----------



## LAC (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Michael_05er
Michael, im fjord kannst du schnorcheln, die sichtweise hat sich gebessert in den letzten jahren, jedoch hat er noch nicht die sichtweite wie es mal war - ca. 2 m. Jedoch bei gutem wetter - ohne wind - ist die sichtweite um 80 cm heute. Nun ist es ein flacher fjord und nur einige stellen sind etwa zwei bis vier meter tief, die meisten bereiche liegen um die metermarke. Ich habe es schon gemacht, es ist spannend, da man halt nur eine beschränkte sichtweite hat - das hat man auch beim nachttauchgang im mittelmeer, da man nur etwas sieht, im lampenstrahl.
Du solltest jedoch am tage schnorcheln und nicht mit licht arbeiten, da du sonst nichts mehr siehst, da die blaugrünalgen - die den fjord trüben - reflektieren. 
Hier mal ein Link, wie es mit dem fjord aussieht.
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/angeln/ringkoebing_fjord.html

Ist spannend, versuchs mal und lasss die beine mit den flossen oben, sonst wirbelst du den schlamm auf. Pass auf, dass Du nicht vom hecht gebissen wirst :q wenn du aua schreist, wars kein hecht, sondern vom angler ein drilling. 
Die salmonidenart helt , kommt in großen stückzahlen im fjord vor, ich nenne dir per pn eine stelle wo du sie beobachten kannst, sie laichen unweit von der stelle in den wintermonaten.


@CCH
Fast jedes jahr schnorchele ich um die mole und hole mir diesen schrott aus dem wasser. Unvorstellbar, was alles eingesetzt wird um fische zu landen. Vor einigen tagen war ich mit einem boardie angeln in hvide sande, da war auch einer, der mit einem anker und leine, den boden ümpflügte um an vorfächer zu kommen. In den letzten tagen bekam man ja verstärkt hänger in hvide sande, auch hier im board wurde es erwähnt. Es kann sein, dass er der verursacher ist, da er ja nicht alle vorfächer rausholt, jedoch den müll vom boden locker macht, wo die angler sich drin verhäddern mit ihren vorfächern. 

Hier ein link, wie gefühlvoll und welch ein fingerspitzengefühl man haben muss beim angeln in hvide sande
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPB2cEEw6Lw&feature=related


Gruss


----------



## cb9975 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

für die spielerei hätte ich von meinem vater einen arsch voll gekriegt. naja wir leben ja nicht mehr in den 70er jahren. aber wenigstens schlägt er den hering nach 20 sec. tot. 
die meisten, am hungertuch nagenden familienernährer schmeissen heringe so in den eimer und lassen sie " friedlich aktiv sterben"#q

gruss carsten#h


----------



## jottweebee (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Komme gerade aus HS zurück.

Die Hornis beißen noch. 

Ich konnte mit meinem Enkelsohn von Samstagmittag bis Montagmittag über 50 Stück fangen. Das waren genug für uns. Ein paar kommen in die Räuchertonne, der überwiegende Rest wird wie Hering in Gelee zubereitet und so für längere Zeit konserviert.

Montage: so wie von Otto (LAC) hier beschrieben.
Köder: Heringstücke (Heringe bissen auch noch auf Paternoster), Hornhechtfetzen gingen auch.
Als Haken habe ich auch "circle hooks" probiert. Man muss dann nur so lange warten bis der Fisch sich selbst hakt. Fällt anfangs schwer, wenn man gewohnt ist, beim zweiten Abtauchen der beschwerten Pose anzuschlagen. Funkt aber!!

Auch an diesem Wochenende haben einige noch versucht, mit Makrelenpaternoster die Hornis zu "haken" (reißen). Die Hornis stehen aber nicht mehr so gestapelt vor der Schleuse, dass diese unsportliche Methode gelingt. Ebenso die Metallangler mit ihren Löffeln gingen leer aus. Die Hornis wollten nur Fisch.


----------



## Michael_05er (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo zusammen,
so langsam wird es ernst, am Samstag geht es auf die Reise nach HS! Ich freu mich schon wie verrückt auf den Urlaub! Schön zu hören, dass die Hornis noch beissen, aber ich muss dann nochmal nachfragen: Wo sind denn im Moment die besten Stellen? Fjord- oder Seeseite, Norden oder Süden, direkt an der Schleuse? Oder geht auch was von der Mole aus? Und sind schon Makrelen gefangen worden, oder lassen die sich noch Zeit?

Ansonsten werde ich wohl doch ein paar Schwimmer einpacken müssen, wenn ich den Bericht von jottweebee lese. Wir wollten es eigentlich mit Hornchechtschlaufen hinterm Blinker versuchen, aber wenn sich da nichts mehr tut...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## ORKA1977 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Noch _*10 Tage*_ dann gehts los nach Bjerregard und natürlich auch nach HS.Ich hoffe ja auch auf Hornis und Makrele.Werde es auf jeden fall mit Wasserkugel und Fischfetzen probieren.

*10 Tage dann #a|laola:*


----------



## jottweebee (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Michael 05: 

Da am letzten Wochenende starker Nordwestwind blies, haben wir auf der nördlichen Seite geangelt, da wir dort den Wind im Rücken hatten.
Wir sind an der Nordseeseite angefangen mit der Angelei. Ohne Erfolg. Nach dem Wechsel zur Fjordseite bekamen wir die Bisse.
Dort standen auch die meisten Angler. Also erst sehen, wo die meisten Leute stehen. 
Ein Angler vom Campingplatz, wo wir uns auch niedergelassen hatten, hatte am Montagmorgen ganz alleine an der Schiffsschleuse auf der Seeseite gestanden und dort seine Hornis gefangen, ohne hier weit werfen zu müssen.

Makrelen wurden keine gefangen.


----------



## porscher (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

also noch keine makrelen.wie schauts mit Aal aus?


----------



## -TroutHunter- (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



porscher schrieb:


> also noch keine makrelen.wie schauts mit Aal aus?




Ich würd sagen das der Aal auf jedenfall schon läuft!
Auf jedenfall im Hafenbecken.

Gruss TH#h


----------



## porscher (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

haste eine zuverläßige Info? oder nur ne vermutung?


----------



## -TroutHunter- (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



porscher schrieb:


> haste eine zuverläßige Info? oder nur ne vermutung?



hab von vielen gehört das es jetzt um die zeit und dem wetter ganz ok sein soll!


----------



## LAC (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Jungs, 
war einige tage nicht im board - habe eine kleine schönheitsoperation machen lassen 

In der zischenzeit habe ich ohne zähne  jedoch geangelt, da ich woanders nicht auftreten konnte . Inzwischen wurden vereinzelt makrelen gefangen - so wurde mir berichtet. Heringe sind auch noch da und ich habe sie auf der fjordseite 
überlisten können - 30 stück in 1,5 std - darunter auch einige kleine. Der hornhecht läuft super und eine freund hat nur auf hornhecht geangelt in der zeit etwa 15 stck gelandet. Zum abschluss hab ich noch 6 horis verhaften können.

@ cb9975
hier wurde ja ein kinderfilm gedreht, wie toll der sohnemann das macht, man hätte 20 heringe beim töten filmen sollen und dann in grossaufnahme, seinen kleinen daumenlutscher, der die form eines plattfisches inzwischen hat. Es ist ja nur ein kind - ist ok - jedoch sieht es auch bei einigen anglern so aus. und einige erschrecken sich, wenn sie auf dem boden zappeln. Eine frau habe ich schon schreien gehört, beim landen: Emil, du musst sie abmachen - Emil, war aber gerade beim wagen und holte sich ein bierchen. Sie haben sich zu tode -  nicht gesoffen - gezappelt.

@ Jottweebee
Die hornhechte bleiben bis august - werden jedoch immer kleiner, die größten fängt man im mai.
Ein guter köder ist auch krabbenfleisch - damit habe ich jetzt mal geangelt, da ich mir welche mitgenommen habe, weil ich nicht wusste ob der hering noch da ist.

@Orka1977 
du kannst mit einer wasserkugel auch hornhecht angeln, jedoch würde ich dir empfehlen eine schlanke 5 gramm pose.
Da kannst du die bisse vorher schon sehen, wenn er am lutschen ist - da ist die pose noch nicht unter wasser gewesen - dieses siehst du nicht beim einsatz einer  wasserkugel - die sieht immer rund aus auch wenn sie sich dreht. Ich benutze eine wasserkugel nur bei rauher see und wenn ich weitwürfe machen will. 

@Michael_05er
Auf der nördlichen fjordseite ist momentan der beste platz, du kannst sie schon 4 m vom ufer landen. Brauchst keine dreißig meter würfe machen, da ja einige - die nicht richtig gehakt haben  - sich beim drill abdrehen, wenn die pose weit draußen ist. Versuche es mal mit garnelenfleisch als köder,  bedecke nur den haken damit - und nehme keinen haken mit langen schenkel und nicht so grosse - läuft bestens.
Mehrere vorfächer solltest du schon mitbringen, denn bei dieser methode schlucken sie alle und du musst eine operation machen beim haken lösen. 
Die fischfetzen methode ist zwar gut - kostet auch nichts - jedoch muss sie ganz speziell gemacht werden, so dass der haken vollstänig bedeckt ist und der fetzen darf nicht zu gross sein.
Die hornhechte werden zum juli/august  immer kleiner und es kann sein - dass die kleinen dir den fischfetzen sogar ablutscht ohne dass du es merkst.

@ Porscher
wie schon erwähnt, makrelen wurden inzwischen gelandet - wie es mit aal aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.

@ WolfsburgVirus
Micha, ein dank - das paket ist angekommen. Ich bekomme einen zuckerschock wenn ich alles vertilgen werde - super - werde genussvoll jedes einzelne auf der zunge zergehen lassen und an dich denken - sehe dabei die sternchen in den augen, die du beim angeln hattest.
Hoffe, du kommst zum treffen nach hvide sande,
will auch tränen sehen, wenn wir auf aal gehen.  dann helfen nur noch deine harten getränke, damit man alles ganz locker sieht.

Gruß


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ WolfsburgVirus
> Micha, ein dank - das paket ist angekommen. Ich bekomme einen zuckerschock wenn ich alles vertilgen werde - super - werde genussvoll jedes einzelne auf der zunge zergehen lassen und an dich denken - sehe dabei die sternchen in den augen, die du beim angeln hattest.
> Hoffe, du kommst zum treffen nach hvide sande,
> will auch tränen sehen, wenn wir auf aal gehen.  dann helfen nur noch deine harten getränke, damit man alles ganz locker sieht.
> ...



otto wer ist micha ???????? ich versuche es zu kommen. mal gucken. wenn nicht komme ich im august gibts da noch fische ? dann hau mal wech die sachen. die kleine flasche ist für deine frau.

mfg


----------



## börnie (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

----noch 30 Tage, dann darf ich HS wieder unsicher machen..:vik:


----------



## LAC (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ WS-Virus

Fabi, ich bin ein alter mann und habe mich mit den vornamen vertan. Es ist halt so, wenn man alt ist. Hinzu kommt, wenn ich im anglerborad etwas poste, denke ich immer an frauen - sonst halte ich es nicht aus. Entschuldige - michaela.:m mache es auch nie wieder.
Fabi, im august sind auch noch fische da - makrelen und noch vereinzelt hornhechte - so war es jedenfalls immer. Der hering ist sehr selten. Jedoch andere arten kannst du angeln - ich zeige dir mal wie man forellen zieht in den kleinen auen - bzw. in den put& take anlagen oder im fjord barsche mit dem heringspaternoster fängt - methoden die alle verrückt sind. Normal kann man es ja nicht aushalten, da fängt man nichts. Über den Termin müssen wir uns unterhalten, bedenke ich bin eine woche im novigradsko kanal (bei Zadar) und besuche mal meine alten angelplätze. 
Danke, dass du mir das gesagt hast, betreffend der kleinen Flasche - ich wollte sie schon entsorgen, da ja kein pfand drauf ist - war lecker - ich werde sie ihr geben. :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,#h

tolle Sache das mit der Schönheits-OP.#6
Jetzt wirst du ja nicht nur von den Mücken umschwärmt,
sondern auch von den schönsten Frauen.:q
Wie erkennen wir dich denn jetzt beim Treffen außer an
deinem charmanten Lächeln?

*Als Treffpunkt schlage ich die Cafeteria am Sandorm-*
*kiosk um 14.30 Uhr am 7.7.09 vor.*

Costa schrieb im Vorfeld,dass er auch ab 14.00 in HS sein
kann.Wir hätten dann alle Zeit der Welt uns etwas zu
beschnuppern,bevor wir dann auf Hornhecht (Makrelen)
und später auf Aal gehen.

Wäre schön,wenn ihr euch dazu äußern würdet.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Jürgen

14:30 passt perfekt. Ich werde da sein inkl. Ausrüstung für das Fischen später. Ich freue mich besonders auf das Aalangeln, da ich noch nie auf Aal gefischt habe.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

jürgen alte haubitze. ich versuche auch zu komemn. muss nur den alten noch fragen ob er das wohnmobil rausrückt. das wird lustig. ich will auch so viele aale wie heringe haben !hihi 

und otto kein problem du darfst mich nenen wie du willst ! hihui


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> jürgen alte haubitze. ich versuche auch zu komemn. muss nur den alten noch fragen ob er das wohnmobil rausrückt. das wird lustig. ich will auch so viele aale wie heringe haben !hihi
> 
> und otto kein problem du darfst mich nenen wie du willst ! hihui







Dann ab sofort : Hvide SandeVirus


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja von mir aus auch so !ich hab sone lust. mal gucken obs klappt. ich bin angelgeil..

mfg


----------



## -TroutHunter- (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Als Treffpunkt schlage ich die Cafeteria am Sandorm-*
> *kiosk um 14.30 Uhr am 7.7.09 vor.*
> 
> Costa schrieb im Vorfeld,dass er auch ab 14.00 in HS sein
> ...




Hi Jürgn.

also ich würde zu dieser zeit auch dort hin kommen zum Treffen!
Muss nur sehn wie ich Sandornkiosk finde, |uhoh:
aber werd ich schon hinbekommen!
Soll ich denn gleich die "Jagdtausrüstung" mit einpacken zum Horni,Markrelen u. später Aalansitz?

Gruss Alex#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Alex,#h

der Sandormkiosk ist 20m gegenüber vom Turistenbüro,
nicht zu verfehlen.Ob du dein Gerät sofort mitbringst,mußt du selbst entscheiden.Ich brauche nur 5 minuten zu Fuß,da werde ich es später holen.

Bis bald,
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Costa schrieb im Vorfeld,dass er auch ab 14.00 in HS sein
kann.Wir hätten dann alle Zeit der Welt uns etwas zu
beschnuppern,bevor wir dann auf Hornhecht (Makrelen)
und später auf Aal gehen.

wäre schön,wenn ihr euch dazu äußern würdet.:m


Hallo Jungs, 
ich komme dann auch um 14.00 uhr und bringe nasenklemmen mit, damit ich es überstehen werde, betreffend der beschnupperung.

Ja, Jürgen, durch die schönheits-op, bin ich ein ganz anderer mensch geworden, nun bin ich vorzeigefähig und ich strahle in weiss, wenn ich den mund aufmache.  Frauen und mücken können jetzt auf mich fliegen. Betreffend der frage:
Wie erkennen wir dich denn jetzt beim Treffen außer an
deinem charmanten Lächeln?
Beim beschnuppern ist dem wunderdoktor ein kleiner fehler unterlaufen, ihm ist der bohrer aus der hand gefallen, solch einen fischgeruch war zuviel für ihn  d.h. wenn ich lache siehst du jetzt einen wolfsrachen - da passen also viele mücken und zungen rein. Ich kann damit leben und nehme was ich kriegen kann. 
Sollte hvidesande virus kommen, wird er erstaunt sein über mein nippeln an flaschen. Wenn ich jetzt einen schluck nehme, ist sofort die flasche leer  Im wohnmobil passen ja reichlich kartons rein. Nun glaubt er, es geht jetzt schneller, durch den großen schluck, da täuscht er sich. 
Unter uns gesagt, ich bin blasenkrank und es läuft einfach nur durch den körper ohne wirkung zu hinterlassen |supergri 
Dabei werde ich mein charmantes lächen aufsetzten, und ihm in der cafereria eine neue kleine au zeigen, die voller leben steckt. 

Freu mich schon auf diese runde - wird der neue meetingpoint - für angelsüchtige. 

Jürgen, ich werde auch angeln gehen, was soll ich denn für eine rute mitbringen - meine hochwertige mehrzweck silber rute - die kann ich dann immer einsetzen.
Hab mir einen neuen knüppel gekauft - eine penn rute - will im august im mittelmeer es nochmal auf grossfisch versuchen - mit einem lächeln natürlich.
Gruss


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

was otto du bringst deine mitschell rute mit die goldene ist doch klar. wenn dann nur die.

mfg


----------



## okram24 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Leute,

ist ja eine lustige Runde hier!

Ich bin in der Zeit vom 04.-18.07.09 in Sondervig, also ganz in der Nähe.
Wenn meine Familie mitspielt, würde ich mich eurem kleinen Treffen gern anschließen.
Da ich das erste mal in dieser Region bin, wäre ich für jeden Tip dankbar!
Da ich meim kleines Schlauchboot mit 3PS Außenborder mitnehme, wollte ich auch mal auf den Fjord. Gibt es da an der Nordseite irgentwelche besonderst guten Stellen für Barsch, Hecht und vieleicht sogar Meerforellen?

Vielen dank im Voraus Marko!


----------



## LAC (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ist ja eine lustige Runde hier!
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Marko,
da gebe ich dir recht, es ist eine lustige runde hier - nur das hält uns noch zusammen - sonst wärs ja ein irres fachbuch, wo alles zwanzig mal geschrieben steht. 
Ich glaube alle teilnehmer würden sich freuen, wenn du dich anschließen würdest d.h. zum treffen kommst. 
Du wirst sicherlich gute informationen mitnehmen und auch - da du ja das erste mal hier bist - besser chancen bekommen, wenn du fische landen möchtest.

Wenn ich bedenke, dass es hier im hvide sande thread um etwa vier fischarten geht, dann verstehe ich die welt nicht mehr, was man alles wissen will. So ist halt die vorfreude und wenn man alles zwanzig mal gelesen hat, wird man ganz wild - am gewässer kommt dann die ernüchterung. Da man ja nicht nur wissen muss, dass man einen haken benötigt um einen fisch zu fangen, sondern auch ein gewässer richtig einstuft d.h. lesen kann - da hapert es meistens. Aber auch da ist die technik fortgeschritten und man bekommt alle daten und sogar die angaben wo die fische stehen - sie ist noch nicht soweit, dass man sie am haken bekommt, da trennen sich dann welten. Außer man fische elektrisch - da hole ich alle - selbst die sich versteckt haben.
Der nördliche bereich ist hier kaum erwähnt worden, da alle nach hvide sande wollen - ich kenne diesen bereich nicht so gut, da er 40 km entfernt liegt, jedoch kannst du dort, so wurde mir berichtet - an den schilfkanten auch hechte, barsche, rotaugen und den helt, eine schnäpelart landen. Auch meerforellen und lachse ziehen durch den fjord - jedoch schlage dir diese fischarten mal aus dem kopf - das ist als wenn du einen euro an der autobahn suchst. Ist hart aber lustig und mit wahrheit behaftet. Bedenke der fjord ist etwa 40 km lang und 10 km breit - und dein boot 2,5 m und der fisch nur 80 cm und kommt vereinzelt vor. In den auen kannst du sie landen, da ist alles konzentrierter,  die sind nur 4 - 30 m breit, aber auch da musst du schon jeden tag angeln, damit du im urlaub einen erwischt, wenn du das richtige ihnen anbietest.
Sondervig ist jedenfalls ein schöner urlaubsort und die gegend ist interessanter als hvide sande, komm zum treffen - es ist ein pflichtprogramm - sonst ärgesrt du dich später, weil deine träume nicht in erfüllung gingen. 
Gruß


----------



## torino (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Und wenn man von der Mole angelt kriecht man dann Hänger ?


----------



## LAC (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

torino*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*
Und wenn man von der Mole angelt kriecht man dann Hänger ? 

@torino

das kommt ganz drauf an, wie du angelst. Hänger bekommst du, wenn du deine montage wie ein kriechtier einsetzt :q


----------



## torino (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Was meinste wenn du deine Montage wie ein Kriechtier einsetzt ? Und sollte man beim Hornhecht Blinkern den Blinker erst bis zum Boden sinken lassen oder gleich anfangen den Blinker einzuholen wenn er auf die oberfläche kommt ?


----------



## okram24 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Danke LAC für die schnelle Antwort!

Also bei meiner besseren Hälfte habe ich den Termin schon angemeldet und mein Jungs wollen auch mit!

Gruß Marko


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



okram24 schrieb:


> Danke LAC für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Also bei meiner besseren Hälfte habe ich den Termin schon angemeldet und mein Jungs wollen auch mit!
> 
> Gruß Marko


 


Hallo Marko,#h

auch ich würde mich freuen wenn du kämst.#6
Bring eine Portion Humor mit,denn bei Otto und mir
gehts manchmal recht lustig zu.Wir sind manchmal 
jünger als wir aussehen.|supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## -TroutHunter- (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



torino schrieb:


> Was meinste wenn du deine Montage wie ein Kriechtier einsetzt ? Und sollte man beim Hornhecht Blinkern den Blinker erst bis zum Boden sinken lassen oder gleich anfangen den Blinker einzuholen wenn er auf die oberfläche kommt ?



Hi Torino,
der Hornhecht ist eher ein Oberflächenräuber, der sich zwischen Mittelwasser u. Oberfläche aufhält!   
Ich lasse ihn immer 2-3 sec. sinken und denn los!
Aber meist ist die Posenmethode mit heringsfetzen erfolgreicher!
Gruss Alex#h


----------



## ORKA1977 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich werde es auch mit der Pose und Fetzenköder ausprobieren.
Eigendlich werde ich alles mal ausprobieren,wo ich glaube daß das funtzt.
|director::vlecker


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Ich werde es auch mit der Pose und Fetzenköder ausprobieren.
> Eigendlich werde ich alles mal ausprobieren,wo ich glaube daß das funtzt.
> |director::vlecker


 


Und weshalb mußt du kotzen?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



torino schrieb:


> Was meinste wenn du deine Montage wie ein Kriechtier einsetzt ? Und sollte man beim Hornhecht Blinkern den Blinker erst bis zum Boden sinken lassen oder gleich anfangen den Blinker einzuholen wenn er auf die oberfläche kommt ?


 
@ torino
Du fragst nach hänger, die bekommt man am grund, wenn man z.b. das heringsvorfach oder was auch immer über grund zieht - wie ein kriechtier, das hat auch bodenkontakt.  Wenn du den blinker bis zum boden sinken lässt - schnappen die miesmuscheln danach :q - dann hast du auch ein hänger.
Du solltest einen hornhecht nicht mit einem blinker fangen, er schnappt zwar danach, jedoch sitzen die haken im vorderen bereich des mauls und er versucht den blinker abzuschütteln, es gelingt ihm meistens und es kann noch sein, dass der oberkiefer bzw. unterkiefer dabei abricht.
Sein maul sieht ja aus wie ein storchenschnabel.
Wie man sie fängt ist alles hier schon gepostet worden - schlanke pose, 80 cm vorfach, haken mit köder und ab geht es. Das man sie mit heringspaternoster raushaut, hat nur damit was zu tun, dass sie sich in dem paternoster förmlich einrollen und du dann eine fischroulade angelst. Es ist kein angeln, jedoch wenn du ein kleiner spezie bist, kannst du bei jedem wurf einen hornhecht fangen. Wie es geht sag ich nicht. Du kannst also damit heringe fangen oder hornhechte - förmlich auf ansagen.


Hallo Marko,#h

auch ich würde mich freuen wenn du kämst.#6
Bring eine Portion Humor mit,denn bei Otto und mir
gehts manchmal recht lustig zu.Wir sind manchmal 
jünger als wir aussehen.|supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey: 

Marko, 
da freue ich mich, dass auch deine kinder kommen, dann wird es lustig werden, denn jürgen hat recht, wir alten leute sind jünger als wir aussehen -oft sind wir kleine kinder :q Das leben hat uns halt gezeichnet - es wird also eine lustige runde werden. 
Ich bringe auch ein lutscher von haribo für die kinder mit (jürgen bringt sie mir immer mit) - ich erkläre ihnen, wie man damit angeln kann, sollte man keinen gummischwanz mehr haben. 
Für die älteren bringe ich ein verhüterlie mit, wenn man ihn einsetzt als vorfänger bei dorsch - flippen die dorsche aus. Ersatzmittel, die man überall kaufen kann.
Sollte im kreise auch fliegenfischer sein, dann habe ich für sie auch etwas besonderes - seblstgemachte nassfliegen mit buthaken  / straemer aus ventilgummi. Unvorstellbar für einen fliegenfischer, da es ja eine hohe kunst ist, diese zu basteln. Das stimmt, aber eine weitaus höhere ist - wenn man erfolg haben will - wie man sie bewegt unter wasser. 


@ Jürgen, ich glaube Orka1977, meint mit seinen worten: 
Eigendlich werde ich alles mal ausprobieren,wo ich glaube daß das funtzt.
|director::vlecker 
dass er reichlich fangen und auch essen wird - er brüllt es ja aus seinem sprachrohr - bis zum kotzen lecker. 
Er rechnet also mit fisch - hast du ihm gute infos per pn gesendet :q oder hat er schon alles gelesen?
Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Otto,#h

jetzt habe ich auch verstanden was Marko meinte.Bin halt
manchmal etwas langsamer im kapieren (behauptet jeden-
falls meine Frau).
Das mit der PN habe ich mir verkniffen,denn durch lesen der
ca.1500 Beiträge zu HS wird die Vorfreude doch wesentlich 
mehr gesteigert.|supergri
Habe übrigens deinen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl bezüglich der
Haribo-Lutscher verstanden.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Nimm ein Meerforellenblinker ,entfehrne den Drilling.
Dann ein kurzes Vorfach mit einen 8ter Haken anbinden.So um 20 cm. Du kannst ein stück Heringsfetzen oder Wurm draufziehen.
Meistens sitzen die Hornhechte das der Einzelhaken gut fasst.Am besten Aalhaken !!! Ich bin faul und nehme fertig gebundene Haken.
Ich habe auch gut mit einzelne Heringsvorfächer hintern Blinker gefangen#6


----------



## LAC (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Jürgen #h
so war es nicht gemeint - ich mag lieber eldorado. Bekommst auch ein verchromtes hufeisen von mir - es soll dir glück bringen am besagten abend - wenn wir auf aal gehen. Wenn du einen am haken hast, bekommst du auch noch eine flasche. 
Ich möchte gerne die ganze aalangelei mal filmisch festhalten und dann ins netzt stellen - in etwas abgeänderten form. Wir sind ja alle profis und  keine laienschauspieler . Hat der fischladen auch nachts auf oder die hallen, damit wir aalangler uns wenigstens am aalbrötchen ergötzen können .
Ich bin wirklich gespannt wie dieses nachtangeln wird, bringe auch reichlich würmer mit - damit nicht einer sagt, hatte schon vier bisse aber leider jetzt keine köder mehr  - beim fünften biss - hätte dieser  "Gemeine Meeraal"  am haken gehangen, er war gross wie ein conger. 
Jedenfalls wird es lustig - stehen wir uns die beine im bauch oder soll ich stühle mitbringen und ein grill - kann ich machen. 
Wie nennen wir den abend  "Sargasso sea night ",   "meeres-leuchten *" oder "hvide sande in flammen" wenn unsere knicklichter wie glühwürmchen im wassser tanzen und die glut vom grill - als aufgehende sonne -  von der brücke bestaunt wird.


*  das ist doppelsinnig  trifft jedoch den punkt, wenn wir nichts fangen.

Jürgen, unter welchen namen lassen wir die nacht laufen, mach dir mal gedanken - dann zaubere ich noch was für unser treffen, als erinnerung.

@ Pit, in hvide sande kann man sie mit zig methoden überlisten, sie sind alle gut in der anfangzeit im mai, wenn die großen hornhechte da sind. Im juli/ august werden sie immer kleiner, es wimmelt von den kleinen, die  gerade mal 20 cm groß sind und auch räuberisch sind und nur noch vereinzelt kommen größere vor, da bekommt man mit der guten methode z.b. fischfetzen oder garnelen große probleme, da stelle ich mich um, damit ich unter den kleinen die großen fange - jedoch auch mit fischfetzen, die ich jedoch anders anbiete.

Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen #h
> so war es nicht gemeint - ich mag lieber eldorado. Bekommst auch ein verchromtes hufeisen von mir - es soll dir glück bringen am besagten abend - wenn wir auf aal gehen. Wenn du einen am haken hast, bekommst du auch noch eine flasche.
> Ich möchte gerne die ganze aalangelei mal filmisch festhalten und dann ins netzt stellen - in etwas abgeänderten form. Wir sind ja alle profis und keine laienschauspieler . Hat der fischladen auch nachts auf oder die hallen, damit wir aalangler uns wenigstens am aalbrötchen ergötzen können .
> Ich bin wirklich gespannt wie dieses nachtangeln wird, bringe auch reichlich würmer mit - damit nicht einer sagt, hatte schon vier bisse aber leider jetzt keine köder mehr - beim fünften biss - hätte dieser "Gemeine Meeraal" am haken gehangen, er war gross wie ein conger.
> ...


 

Otto,wie wärs z.B, :

*Die Schlangenbeschwörer vom Holmsland Klit *

oder

*Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt*

Vermutlich ist das 2. passender 

Das mit dem Grill finde ich gut,da wir den Angelplatz ja direkt 
anfahren können,und so um das schleppen herum kommen.Nur
sollten sich so langsam alle Teilnehmer mal melden ,damit wir eine
Mitbringliste erstellen können.Muss ja nicht alles an einer Person
hängen bleiben.Die Sachen die gekühlt werden müssen,kann ich bis
zum Abend bei mir in der Hütte bunkern.Sind ja nur wenige Minuten
bis dort.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Morn LAC#h
Hvordan har du det ???
Da meine Frau und ich irgendwie vom  H-S -Virus  befallen sind,wollten wir auch mal über Wheinachten nach Hive Sande kommen. Wenn nicht grad meterhoch Schnee oder andere Naturkatastrophen stattfinden wollen wir natürlich auch angeln.
Soweit ich so gelesen hab sind die Heringe dort wenn auch nicht so zahlreich.
Was können wir noch fangen ???
Und ganz wichtig !! Wo können wir günstig übernachten???
Ich hab mich auf den A.... gesetzt wie teuer die Preise von (schreib ich nicht) über Wheinachten sind.#c

Gruß Pit und Frau.


----------



## LAC (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Morn LAC#h
> Hvordan har du det ???
> Da meine Frau und ich irgendwie vom H-S -Virus befallen sind,wollten wir auch mal über Wheinachten nach Hive Sande kommen. Wenn nicht grad meterhoch Schnee oder andere Naturkatastrophen stattfinden wollen wir natürlich auch angeln.
> Soweit ich so gelesen hab sind die Heringe dort wenn auch nicht so zahlreich.
> ...


 
Pit, ich habe um weihnachten immer noch heringe gezogen, oft stehen sie direkt an der mauer nördliche meerseite. Ein eimerchen kann man vollmachen. 
Die kälte ist ja hier nicht so schlimm, die nordsee ist ja wie eine wärmflasche und ich warte immer noch, dass der fjord mal zufriert - da ich dort ein projekt realisieren will - es liegt bei uns in der schublade - jedoch warte ich seit jahren vergebens, da er begehbar sein muss
Zu den preisen: zur weihnachtszeit kann ich nur sagen, dass dann hochsaison ist, dieses macht sich bemerkbar - wer seinen tannenbaum mitbringt darf die endreinigung nicht selbst machen  kleiner scherz.
Selbst zelten ist teuer in dänemark zu der zeit.
Irgenwo wirst du eine preiswerte hütte mit elektroheizung finden  sie wollen sie warm halten.

Gruss Otto

@ Jürgen, melde mich in den abendstunden . muss jetzt weg


----------



## okram24 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Leute,

ich dachte mir, daß ich mal eine Teilnehmerliste für den 07.07.2009 ab 14:30 bis ? (open end) anlege!
Damit wird die Planung für unser Treffen erleichtert.

1. LAC
2. j.Breithardt
3. okram24
4. ...
5.
6.


----------



## -TroutHunter- (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich dachte mir, daß ich mal eine Teilnehmerliste für den 07.07.2009 ab 14:30 bis ? (open end) anlege!
> Damit wird die Planung für unser Treffen erleichtert.
> ...




7.  TroutHunter


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich dachte mir, daß ich mal eine Teilnehmerliste für den 07.07.2009 ab 14:30 bis ? (open end) anlege!
> Damit wird die Planung für unser Treffen erleichtert.
> ...


 

Hallo Marko,#h

finde ich super,dass du dich hier so einbringst.#6
Vllt. könntest du ja auch die Mitbringliste eingliedern.
Ich würde die Holzkohle,Anzünder und 2 Baguetten
mitbringen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## okram24 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich denke, das können wir auch einfach hinter unseren Namen schreiben.


1. LAC
2. j.Breithardt                (Holzkohle,Anzünder und 2 Baguette)
3. okram24 + Söhne        (12 Bratwürste)
4. TroutHunter
5. ...
6.
7.


----------



## Costas (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo

Offensichtlich gibt es viele Listen im Umlauf....war mal rauf, jetzt  ist der Name wieder weg. Vielleicht war es eine Parallelveranstaltung |kopfkrat

Bin auf jeden Fall mit dabei.

1. LAC (Mitchell Gold)
2. j.Breithardt                (Holzkohle,Anzünder und 2 Baguette)
3. okram24 + Söhne        (12 Bratwürste)
4. TroutHunter
5. Costas
6.
7.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ich schmeiss mich wech der otto mit seiner mitchell gold. hihi. ich komme auch wenn ich das wohnmobil vom alten bekomme. hoffe der rückt das raus. das weiss ich leider aber nur kurz vorher.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ich schmeiss mich wech der otto mit seiner mitchell gold. hihi. ich komme auch wenn ich das wohnmobil vom alten bekomme. hoffe der rückt das raus. das weiss ich leider aber nur kurz vorher.
> 
> mfg


 


Kein Problen Fabian,#h

den Rum kannst du sonst auch an Otto schicken.:m:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

jaja das glaub ich euch. schön saufen ohne fabi. nö nö ich muss dabei sein. petri heil angeln ist geil, saufen ist auch nicht schlecht hihi

mfg


----------



## Hefty (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hey Thread Nutzer , Hi Otto,
da ich am 18.7 nach Dänemark an den Ringkobing Fyord reisen werde zum angeln habe nun seid Tagen / Wochen den Hvide Sande Thread verfolgt. Da ich noch relativer Neuling bin suche ich natürlich auch meine Hilfe in der Erfahung von anderen.
Wie ich bereits in den Verabredungsthread schonmal geschrieben habe schaffe ich es leider nicht zum treffen. 
Nun gut zurück zum Thema.
Ich habe nun bereits die Artenvielfalt und die Gebiete in denen sie vorkommen dank des Threads herrausgefunden, sowie in dem Gespräch das ich mit Otto über Skype geführt hatte.
Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen das ich im Fyord auf den Zielfisch Hecht gehen möchte.
Und ich es auf der anderen Seite mit dem Zielfisch Hering oder Hornhecht probieren möchte. 
Hierzu habe ich geplant im Fyord mit Wobblern mein Glück zu versuchen. 
Marke Illex (Freddy und Arnaud).
Und auf der anderen Seite mit einem Heringssystem oder mit Sbirolino für Hornhecht.
Da die Bedingungen ja doch anders als bei uns sind würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mal euer Wort dazu geben könntet und mir berichten könntet was ihr davon haltet. 
Desweiteren wäre es nett wenn euch mir über den Fyord noch etwas berichten könntet. Wasser beschaffenheit etc.
Ich freue mich immer über Tipps und Anregungen von euch...

Greetz


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> jaja das glaub ich euch. *schön saufen ohne fabi.* nö nö ich muss dabei sein. petri heil angeln ist geil, saufen ist auch nicht schlecht hihi
> 
> mfg


 


Nee Fabi,

wir saufen dich schön.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## katro79 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

mich kennt hier wohl noch niemand, aber das kann sich ja noch ändern 

Hab jetzt 10 Tage Bork Havn hinter mir und war natürlich auch in Hvide Sande zum Angeln.

Da ich mit Famlienanschluss gereist bin war Angeln leider nicht immer bzw. nicht in der Intensität möglich wie ich es gerne gehabt hätte, aber habe trotzdem ziemlich gut gefangen !

An 2 Tagen da gewesen (jeweils ca. 1 1/2 Std.) und konnte immerhin 12 Hornis erwischen (mehr hätten auch hinterher nicht in die Kühlbox für die Rückfahrt gepasst).
Gefangen auf Heringsfetzen aus der Metro (Matjes, also vorgesalzen, aber hat die Fische nicht gestört).

Ansonsten war ich noch hier und da mal am Put n Take. Am besten - und da muss ich wirklich sagen mit Abstand am besten - hat mir dabei der See in Stauning gefallen (der auch bei Dansee.dk zu finden ist). Selten eine so gepflegte und saubere Anlage in Dänemark erlebt. Der Besitzer war super nett und hat sich Zeit genommen für die Gäste. Am ersten Tag gab es dann auch direkt mal ne Stunde Gratisangeln obendrauf.

Da ich immer nur 2 Std da war (wie gesagt... Famlienanschluss) war natürlich auch ne Menge Glück dabei bei meinen Fängen... Vor allem am letzten Tag vor der Abreise hat es richtig gut geklappt... Hab in ca. 1 1/2 Std. drei richtig schöne Forellen erwischen können (eine davon hatte knapp 4 kg) und hätte noch mehr gefangen, wenn nicht das Problem mit dem Kühlfach da gewesen wäre.

Auch am Rest des Sees lief es sehr gut und ich kann den See echt nur weiterempfehlen ! Und nein, ich kriege weder Geld dafür, noch bin ich in irgendeiner Art und Weise mit dem Besitzer bekannt oder verwandt. Es war einfach nur ein richtig guter Teich und für mich mehr als lohnenswert. Sicher nicht der letzte Trip dorthin !

Na ja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn... 10 sehr schöne Tage mit viel Fisch.

Vielleich kann der ein oder andere ja was mit meinem Bericht anfangen.

Gruß aus Neuss,
Karsten


----------



## LAC (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Freddy,
der südliche bereich des ringköbingfjordes ist gut für hecht und barsch - schwimmende wobbler oder köderfische - hering oder rotauge. Wathose ist angebracht. 
Der hering wird nicht mehr in Hvide sande sein - der hornhecht ja, jedoch nicht mehr in den größen - spirolino ist gut, köder fischfetzen oder garnelen. Beste stelle in juli, fjordseite in norden an der schleuse.

Gruss Otto

@ Kartro 79
ist doch super gelaufen - gratulation. Familienurlaub und ein wenig angeln und auch noch erfolge verbuchen - was will man mehr. Ich finde die anlagen die auf der ostseite vom fjord liegen alle recht ordentlich - es ist ein ständiges auf und ab betreffend des erfolges, jedoch wer angeln kann - fängt immer sein fischchen. Super!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nee Fabi,
> 
> wir saufen dich schön.|supergri
> 
> ...



jürgen noch schöner ? geht das dann ? oh mann nicht das du nacher ans andere ufer wechselst ? hahaha :vik:

mfg fabi


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> jürgen *noch schöner ? geht das dann ? *oh mann nicht das du nacher ans andere ufer wechselst ? hahaha :vik:
> 
> mfg fabi


 



Hallo Fabi,#h

ich meinte noch einen kleinen Spielraum entdeckt 
zu haben.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## torino (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Wenn man in Dänemark dierekt vom Strand angelt was kann man dann so alles fangen ? Kann man dann auch mit Blinkern und Paternoster angeln ?


----------



## Costas (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



torino schrieb:


> Wenn man in Dänemark dierekt vom Strand angelt was kann man dann so alles fangen ? Kann man dann auch mit Blinkern und Paternoster angeln ?



Hi.

Vom Strand aus kann man nicht gut mit Blinkern und Paternoster angeln. So stur wie ich bin, habe ich es trotzdem mehrmals probiert und dabei auch nichts gefangen. Die Meerforellen sind hier etwas selten, aber einige kommen trotzdem vorbei. Wegen der starken Unterströmung an der Westküste kannst Du nicht im Wasser stehen und kommst daher schwer an die vielleicht attraktiveren tieferen Stellen. Auch eine vernünftige Führung des Blinkers ist unmöglich.

Man kann aber Plattfische fangen, manchmal auch kleinere Dorsche und ab und zu auch Wolfsbarsche. Üblich sind Ruten vom 3,80-4,50, Rollblei 100-200g und dazu ein Vorfach für Butt mit farbigen Perlen. Es gibt genung Vorlagen im Fachhandel. Als Köder Wattwürmer und/oder Seeringler. Mein Tipp: künstliche Gulp Alive Würmer von Berkley

Wichtig: die beste Zeit ist von ca. 2 Stunden vor bis ca. 2 Stunden nach Wasserhöchststand.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Torino
da hat der Costas dir aber alles wichtige gepostet - er ist schon ein kleiner spezi und kennt sich aus - und auch ein lieber kerl.

@ Costas, habt ihr erfolg gehabt in den wenigen stunden an der au. Einer hat mir ein foto gezeigt mit einen kapitalen hecht, den du auf händen trägst,  wo hast du den gefangen in der au bei euch oder im fjord und was hatte das schwein - er hatte ja ein hängebauch - für ein gewicht bzw. länge. 

Ich zünde heute das feuerchen an, damit die bösen geister vertrieben werden.


----------



## Costas (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Otto

Gestern war nach langer Zeit wieder Traumwetter zum Angeln an der Skjern Au. Schade, dass Du es nicht mehr geschafft hast, aber wir kommen hoffentlich bald dazu.

Nach 10 Minuten habe ich einen hübschen Flussbarsch von 25cm gefangen. Und 2 Würfe direkt danach einen Hecht, ca. 40cm. Beim Versuch ihn ohne Netz rauszunehmen ist er mir entwischt. Wollte ihn ohnehin freilassen. Wir sind dann flussabwärts weiter auf der Suche nach Lachse. Ich voran, Michael hinterher. Irgendwann ist Michael mir nicht mehr nachgekommen und bin zu ihm zurück zu fragen, was da los war. Er hätte 2 "grössere, silbrige Fischsprünge" gesehen. Zuerst habe ich es nicht geglaubt, denn ich habe noch nie Lachse an der Skjern Au springen sehen, obwohl ich tausende von Stunden daran geangelt hatte. Wir haben es an dieser Strecke nochmals probiert und dann haben wir innerhalb von 1 Minute 2 weitere Sprünge eines grossen Lachses beobachtet. Wie ein Delphin kam er raus, nicht so hoch, aber den ganzen Rücken schön gebogen gezeigt. Wir haben dann noch eine Stunde an dieser Stelle -  auch zwischen der Sprüngen - alles versucht....alle Farben, Spinner, Wobbler, Blinker, schnell, langsam, tief, and der Oberfläche, stromaufwärts, stromabwärts....kein Biss. Dann sind wir weiter gelaufen bis ca. 22:30 aber nichts mehr erlebt. Michael ist noch etwas länger gebleiben. 

Den grossen Hecht, den Du meinst habe ich an der Skjern Au gefangen. Es gibt welche Stellen in Verbindung mit kleinen Nebenflüssen, die besonders gut für Hechte sind. Das Bild habe ich in meinem Profil gepostet.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## cb9975 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ costas: stattliches exemplar, aber deine barschsammlung ist auch nicht zu verachten. petri heil!

gruss carsten#h


----------



## Costas (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



cb9975 schrieb:


> @ costas: stattliches exemplar, aber deine barschsammlung ist auch nicht zu verachten. petri heil!
> 
> gruss carsten#h



Hi Carsten

Danke! Ich habe noch "ein Paar" Fotos gepostet aus den letzten 12 Monaten. Darunter noch 2 aktuellen Fotos aus dem gemeinsamen Angeln mit 2 Bordies(DK66 und Michael_05er). Wäre meine alte Kamera letzten Herbst nicht ins Wasser gefallen, hätte ich noch viel mehr machen können.


Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Costas,
das ist doch ein tolles naturerlebnis - was ihr beiden erlebt habt, leider klappte es bei mir nicht. Liest sich, als wenn die skjern au, der loro parque in puerto de la cruz /teneriffa ist, denn da springen die delphine reichlich :q 
Wie du schon erwähnst, ich habe auch noch keine springen sehen in der skjern au, nun bin ich nicht so oft dort, jedoch haben sie mir die breitseite oft vor der schleuse gezeigt und als ich vor jahren dieses erneut sah, war ich noch am umbauen, da hatte mein freund sie beim dritten wurf am haken. Er hatte glück und auch das richtige angeboten. Zum glück durfte ich ihn drillen, da es ein spezialdrill wurde über köpfe und ruten von 50 angler, ich habe ihn ziehen lassen, dabei bin ich rückwärts die mauer noch hoch geklettert um ihn dann an der steinschüttung ohne kescher zu landen - es hat funktioniert. 

Jetzt ärgere ich mich, wenn ich dein posting lese, dass ich nicht noch gefahren bin nach unserem telefonat. Momentan ist jedoch die hölle los, rutsche von termin zu termin nur noch besprechungen. Morgen gehe ich mit Micha noch nach hvide sande auf hornhecht 2 std - ich habe es versprochen - dann fahre ich nach düsseldorf und samstag bin ich in kopenhagen, Ab montag habe ich wieder etwas mehr luft und wir können mal die skjern au etwas unsicher machen. Wenns klappt ist es super, wenn nicht haben wir frische luft getankt - tut auch gut.

Mit dem hecht - er sieht ja aus wie ein hängbauchschwein - hätte ich nicht gedacht, in der Skjern, hätte auf fjord getippt. Nicht schlecht. 
Werd mir mal deine bilder ansehen.

Gruss Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Costas,
> das ist doch ein tolles naturerlebnis - was ihr beiden erlebt habt, leider klappte es bei mir nicht. Liest sich, als wenn die skjern au, der loro parque in puerto de la cruz /teneriffa ist, denn da springen die delphine reichlich :q
> Wie du schon erwähnst, ich habe auch noch keine springen sehen in der skjern au, nun bin ich nicht so oft dort, jedoch haben sie mir die breitseite oft vor der schleuse gezeigt und als ich vor jahren dieses erneut sah, war ich noch am umbauen, da hatte mein freund sie beim dritten wurf am haken. Er hatte glück und auch das richtige angeboten. Zum glück durfte ich ihn drillen, da es ein spezialdrill wurde über köpfe und ruten von 50 angler, ich habe ihn ziehen lassen, dabei bin ich rückwärts die mauer noch hoch geklettert um ihn dann an der steinschüttung ohne kescher zu landen - es hat funktioniert.
> 
> ...


 

@ Otto,#h

von Lydum über *Düsseldorf* nach Kopenhagen?
Kein Wunder,dass du keine Zeit hast.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## torino (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Vielleicht wenn ich dann noch in Dänemark zeit hab dann wollte ich noch vielleicht in Ringkjobingfjord auf Barsch angeln . Was für Kunstköder und welche Farben sind dort am besten für Barsch ?


----------



## Costas (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



torino schrieb:


> Vielleicht wenn ich dann noch in Dänemark zeit hab dann wollte ich noch vielleicht in Ringkjobingfjord auf Barsch angeln . Was für Kunstköder und welche Farben sind dort am besten für Barsch ?



wenn die Barsche Lust auf jagd haben, dann beissen sie auf alles. Ich habe etwas mehr Erfolg mit den Farbenkombinationen aus rot/silber/gold/gelb als mit grünlichen oder blauen Farben.


----------



## torino (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Wie lange dauert es immer ca. bei dir bis du ein Barsch rausholst ?


----------



## Costas (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



torino schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es immer ca. bei dir bis du ein Barsch rausholst ?



wie meinst du das?

1.) nach dem biss? ....im Durchscnitt....10 Sekunden...je nachdem wo er gebissen hat. es gibt keinen grund zu warten oder barsche auszudrillen. einfach vorsichtig mit mässigem tempo einspinnen, bis er in der nähe ist und dann mit einer schnellen bewegung aus dem wasser nehmen. es gibt leute, die die schnur mit der hand nehmen, um den fisch zu landen. geht auch.

2.) oder meinst du, bis einer überhaupt beisst?....in diesem fall gibt es tage, bei denen ich gar nicht fange. ich würde behaupten, nach 10 minuten weiss man, ob barsche in der nähe sind oder nicht. wenn nichts beisst, dann wechlse ich wieder die stelle.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Torino,#h

bitte nimm die Frage nicht übel.Aber wenn ich hier lese was du für Fragen stellst,zweifle ich daran das du schon jemals
geangelt hast.#c
Habe ich Recht?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Torino,#h
> 
> bitte nimm die Frage nicht übel.Aber wenn ich hier lese was du für Fragen stellst,zweifle ich daran das du schon jemals
> geangelt hast.#c
> ...



@torino

und hier bist du am richtigen ort, um mehr über das angeln zu erfahren. #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> @torino
> 
> und hier bist du am richtigen ort, um mehr über das angeln zu erfahren. #h


 


Vollkommen richtig,dazu lernen hat noch nie geschadet.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## VolkerS (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo und moin moin aus Hamburg,

als angelnder Mitleser und Mitte-Juli-zum-ersten-Mal-Hvide-Sande-mit-der-ganzen-Familie-Urlauber habe ich eine Tiden-Frage. Eigentlich bin ich eher der Spinnfischer, der sich in der Ostsee über eine gelegentliche Meerforelle freut oder in der Nordsee über eine Makrele. In Hvide Sande möchte ich es in diesem Jahr zum ersten Mal am Strand mit Brandungsangeln versuchen. Aus Deutschland kenne ich den recht großen Einfluss der Tide. Jetzt habe ich in einem alten Thread gelesen, dass ich in Hvide Sande am Strand gar nicht so große Rücksicht auf Ebbe und Flut nehmen muss. Da sei wohl immer Wasser. Außerdem verstehe ich den Tidenkalender von Hvide Sande nicht, der im Netz steht. Dort finde ich nur 1x am Tag Hochwasser. Das kann doch nicht richtig sein, oder? Wer kann mir mit einem Tipp helfen?

Danke und Gruß

Volker


----------



## Costas (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



VolkerS schrieb:


> Hallo und moin moin aus Hamburg,
> 
> als angelnder Mitleser und Mitte-Juli-zum-ersten-Mal-Hvide-Sande-mit-der-ganzen-Familie-Urlauber habe ich eine Tiden-Frage. Eigentlich bin ich eher der Spinnfischer, der sich in der Ostsee über eine gelegentliche Meerforelle freut oder in der Nordsee über eine Makrele. In Hvide Sande möchte ich es in diesem Jahr zum ersten Mal am Strand mit Brandungsangeln versuchen. Aus Deutschland kenne ich den recht großen Einfluss der Tide. Jetzt habe ich in einem alten Thread gelesen, dass ich in Hvide Sande am Strand gar nicht so große Rücksicht auf Ebbe und Flut nehmen muss. Da sei wohl immer Wasser. Außerdem verstehe ich den Tidenkalender von Hvide Sande nicht, der im Netz steht. Dort finde ich nur 1x am Tag Hochwasser. Das kann doch nicht richtig sein, oder? Wer kann mir mit einem Tipp helfen?
> 
> ...



Hi

Auch hier gibt's 2 Mal am Tag Hochwasser. Hier ist ein kurzfristiger Kalender.
Beste Zeit zum Angeln ist 2 Stunden vor bis 2 Stunden nach Wasserhöchsstand.


----------



## jottweebee (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ VolkerS

Wenn nur eine Zeit angegeben ist, muss du etwa 12 Std. und ein paar Minuten dazugeben oder abziehen.


----------



## porscher (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

wie ist das wetter da oben gerade? kann man makrelen schon erwischen?


----------



## Costas (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



porscher schrieb:


> wie ist das wetter da oben gerade? kann man makrelen schon erwischen?



...viel zu warm, für meinen geschmack...täglich über 25° C, viel sonne und wenig wind. über die markelen kann ich leider nicht helfen #h


----------



## torino (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Was fangt ihr jetzt gerade denn alles zur Zeit in Hivde Sande ?


----------



## jottweebee (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@torino

du musst hier im Trööt etwas zurückblättern und du findest genügend Infos, wie z. B. hier.


----------



## porscher (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

viel sonne und wenig wind ist eigentlich gut für makrelen.am besten noch ostwind...


----------



## torino (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Und kann man schon von den Molen zum Meer hin was fangen ?


----------



## VolkerS (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo,

Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten und vor allem den Link zum Tidenkalender. Ich freue mich schon, im Juli dort oben zu sein!

Gruß aus Hamburg

Volker


----------



## Einsiedler (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@VolkerS
Bin auch ab 18.07. in HS.
Brandungsangeln war letztes Jahr wegen des relativ starken auflandigen Windes nicht besonders gut möglich. Als Spinnfischer kannst Du es mal an der Mole auf Meerforellen probieren. Werde  mit den Kindern an der Schleuse Hornhechte angeln und hin und wieder mal in den Forellenpuff gehen. Auf alle Fälle werde ich von Thyboroen aus wieder eine Kuttertur unternehmen. Noch ein Tipp: Falls Deine Frostmöglichkeiten begrenzt sind kann man bei Kott Fritid ein Kühlzellenfach mieten.

Einsiedler


----------



## VolkerS (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Einsiedler
Danke für die Tipps. Ja, auch ich bin mit Familie ab 18.7. eine Woche oben. Wir wohnen bei Hvide Sande in einem Haus in Argab, das angeblich auch ein großes Gefrierfach hat. Falls nicht, komme ich auf Deinen Tipp zurück. Vielleicht treffen wir uns mal an der Mole - obwohl ich es - als absoluter Brandungsangler-Anfänger - auf jeden Fall intensiv am Strand (hinterm Haus ) versuchen will.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## LiveinTrance (28. Juni 2009)

*Hvide Sande Aktuell*

Bin heute aus Hvide Sande zurück.

Wetter: Sonnig (Sonnenbrand incl.) bei 20-25 Grad. Starker Ost/Süd-Ost Wind.

Fische: Hering nur noch Kleinvieh. Hornhecht geht noch sehr gut. Makrelen *noch* keine.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ottoooooooooooooooo bist du im urlaub ??

mfg fabi


----------



## jottweebee (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Nee
auf Dienstreise

D'dorf, dann Kopenhagen


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin wieder zurück von meinem Urlaub in Argab und wollte hier nochml zusammenfassend berichten. Wir hatten eine Woche Traumwetter und nur Sonne. Es war einfach nur wunderschön! Eigentlich wären wir alle lieber geblieben und sind mit einer Träne im Augenwinkel heimgefahren :c

Da ich der einzige Angler unserer Reisegruppe war, bin ich insgesamt nur dreimal losgezogen. Zuerst war ich mit Costas an der Skjern Au und habe auf einen Glückstreffer gehofft. Leider vergeblich, aber es war ein sehr schöner Ausflug an einen schönen Fluß und ich hatte viel Spaß. Danke an Costas, dass Du Dir Zeit genommen hast.

Der zweite Trip ging dann mit Otto nach Hvide Sande an die Schleuse. Zunächst haben wir Kaffee getrunken und geschwätzt (Danke für den Kaffee, Otto! Das hatte ich ganz vergessen|peinlich) Dann gings an die Schleuse, ich habe zunächst etwas geblinkert, aber ohne Erfolg. Otto hat derweil einige Heringe an Land gezogen, auch ein paar größere. Daraus habe ich mir dann Köder geschnitten und eine Otto-Montage mit Fischfetzen ausgelegt. Otto hat seine Sagenumwobene Mitchell-Rute ausgepackt und eine Garnele drangehängt. In den nächsten anderthalb Stunden hatte ich bestimmt 7 oder 8 Bisse, konnte aber nur einen Horni landen. Die Biester sind echt vorsichtig! Ein weiterer hat Ottos Rute beinahe ins Wasser gezogen (die hatte er beiseite gelegt), den durfte ich auch landen. Otto hat mir noch ein paar dicke Heringe geschenkt, und dann bin ich wieder heim. Ein feiner Angelabend mit netter Beute, die Hornis habe ich geräuchert (für den ersten Versuch echt lecker) und die Heringe gebraten.

Am nächsten Morgen wollte ich dann ans Südende des Fjords auf Hechtjagd gehen. Bin um halb fünf los, ein paar würfe in Nymindegab am Steg, dann wollte ich weiter. Leider hatte ich meine Wathose im Haus vergessen, als ich sie dann holen wollte, war einer meiner Miturlauber mit einem der Hunde draußen gewesen und hatte die Tür abgeschlossen #q Ich habe dann die Stege am Südende des Fjordes abgeklappert. Leider gab es da nur Baby-Hechte, aber schön war es trotzdem. Habe ein paar Köder und eine neue Rute getestet. Ein 25cm-Hecht auf einen Wobbler, einer von 35cm und ein Nachläufer auf einen Jerkbait (Oberflächenbisse sind spannend!) und ein Biß eines 30cm-Hechtes auf einen Softjerk direkt vor meinen Füßen. Leider nichts größeres, aber ein schöner morgen war es dennoch.

Insgesamt hatten wir einen traumhaften Urlaub und haben schon überlegt, ob wir es nächstes Jahr schaffen, zwei Wochen nach Dänemark zu fahren :m Und dann würde ich auch häufiger zum angeln kommen...

Auf jeden Fall noch einmal ein großes Danke an alle hier im Thread, die Tipps gegeben haben. Ich werde hier auf jeden Fall weiterlesen und dem Thread verbunden bleiben.
Grüße und Petri Heil nach Dänemark!
Michael


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Einen Zusatz noch für *Volker*: Pack Dir ein paar Fliegenfänger ein. Als Mittwochs der Wind eingeschlafen ist, hatten wir auf einmal haufenweise Fliegen im Haus. Wir vermuten, die kamen vom Bauernhof (Nerzfarm?) auf der anderen Straßenseite. Wir waren in Argab/Tingodden 329 untergebracht.
Ansonsten war es aber fantastisch!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## VolkerS (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Danke für den guten Bericht und den "Fliegen"-Tipp. Wir wohnen in Tingodden 525. Da werden die Fliegen sicherlich auch unterwegs sein . Wir nehmen also Insektennetze und die große Fliegenklatsche mit. Denn vor meine Fliegenrute lassen sich die kleinen Biester sicherlich nicht spannen, um in der Skjern Au erfolgreicher zu sein . Aber vielleicht wäre es mal einen Versuch wert...#:

Gruß

Volker


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Einsiedler schrieb:


> @VolkerS
> Bin auch ab 18.07. in HS.
> Brandungsangeln war letztes Jahr wegen des relativ starken auflandigen Windes nicht besonders gut möglich. Als Spinnfischer kannst Du es mal an der Mole auf Meerforellen probieren. Werde mit den Kindern an der Schleuse Hornhechte angeln und hin und wieder mal in den Forellenpuff gehen. Auf alle Fälle werde ich von Thyboroen aus wieder eine Kuttertur unternehmen. Noch ein Tipp: Falls Deine Frostmöglichkeiten begrenzt sind kann man bei Kott Fritid ein Kühlzellenfach mieten.
> 
> Einsiedler


 



Kostet 100 DKR pro Woche.

mfg Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## okram24 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal noch eine Frage!

Etwa 5 km nördlich von Rinköbing sehe ich noch einen ziemlich großen See.
Kann man dort mit der nomalen staatlichen Angellizens angeln oder benötigt man dafür einwen anderen Angelschein?
Und was kann man dort fangen?

Gruß Marko


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Volker,
seit wann liegt denn Morrege in Hamburg |kopfkrat
Du wirst doch nicht Deine holsteiner Heimat verleugnen wollen.
Beim Brandungsangeln kann es sein das ich Dir mal mit anhang (Frau + Hund) über den Weg laufe.
gruß
Carsten


----------



## VolkerS (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich wohne zwar in Moorrege (und das sehr, sehr gern), bin aber knapp 150 Tage im Jahr nicht zuhause. Und im Rest der Welt kennt man eben eher Hamburg als Moorrege . Für Nicht-Informierte wird hier die lokale Zuordnung deutlicher . Und ... Ja, ich bin ein Hamburger (dort geboren und aufgewachsen...).

Gruß

Volker


----------



## LAC (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo,
@ wolfsburg Virus 
ich habe immer urlaub auch wenn es eine dienstreise war wie bordie jottweebee es erkannt hat. 
@ Michael-05er, 
bin nach dem angeln bzw. telefonat in richtung deutschland gefahren und gestern über Kb zurück gekommen - 2.300 km runter gerasselt und eine nacht nicht geschlafen, ínzwischen habe ich schön geschlafen, damit ich nichts falsch beantworte im anglerboard. :q:q:q 
Das mit den fliegen hört sich ja nicht gut an, nerzfarmen haben es so an sich - strenger geruch und auch mal fliegen, kann aber auch am wetter liegen, denn am fjord sind sie ja auch, wenn es windstill ist und die sonne nicht mehr solch eine stärke hat - dieses erlebe ich immer wieder - oder es lag am geruch den ich ausstrahle. Nehme immer männlich herb von "clupea" oder "belone" - beide duftnoten sind preiswert in hvide sande zu bekommen. 

@ Okram 24

welchen see,  nördlich vom ringköbing bzw. fjord meinst du? - sind das nicht die gewässer stadil und nissum fjord, die u.a verbindungen mit dem ringköbingfjord haben ?
In einem fjord darf man angeln mit dem staatlichen schein, jedoch kommt man nicht überall ans gewässer, da man sich nur auf bestimmten wegen aufhalten kann - da es ein naturschutzgebiet ist. Wenn du in hvide sande bist, frag mal im touristikbüro nach - sie können dir auskunft geben. Jedenfalls waren sie mir behilflich vor zwei jahren - auf diese frage - und haben eine stunde gott und die welt angerufen, jedoch kein ergebnis bekommen, da sich keiner so richtig auskennt - jedoch haben sie mir gesagt - ich könnte ich dort angeln :q  wenn ich den staatlichen schein habe - den besitze ich nicht. :q 
Erkundige dich mal, denn dort mündet ja auch ein salmoniden fluss - wo man sicherlich auch noch einen zusätzlichen schein für haben muss.
Tolles naturgebiet und reichlich vögel sind dort zu sehen.

@ Jürgen, was macht unser treffen, bin ansprechbar per pn. Bringe meine mitchel gold mit, denn es kann ja sein, dass eine kapitaler aal sie mir ins wasser zieht, wenn ich eingerollt am poller im hafen liege und mir gedanken im schlaf mache, warum mir die augen zugefallen sind. Sie ist nur eine atrappe - kann es also verkraften. 
Die schnur läuft jedoch durch meine hand, damit ich jede bewegung wahrnehme und sofort den anschlag machen kann. Hatte ja schon reichlich kapiale bisse, alles abgerissen - man sagte mir es könnten auch schiffsschrauben gewesen sein - habe sie nicht im fischatlas gefunden - müssen also kapitale aale gewesen sein :q:q. 
Gruss


----------



## Costas (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Erkundige dich mal, denn dort mündet ja auch ein salmoniden fluss - wo man sicherlich auch noch einen zusätzlichen schein für haben muss.
> Tolles naturgebiet und reichlich vögel sind dort zu sehen.
> Gruss



Das ist die Hover Au. Sehr kleine, hübsche Au mit Vögel auf der Fjord-Seite. Ca. 3-5 Meter breit, bis 1 Meter tief. War letztes Jahr 2-Mal da, konnte leider nichts fangen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @ wolfsburg Virus
> ich habe immer urlaub auch wenn es eine dienstreise war wie bordie jottweebee es erkannt hat.
> @ Michael-05er,
> ...


 

@ Otto,#h

ich weiss auch nicht mehr als du,da ich erst gestern Abend
spät von der (erfolgreichen) Wolfsjagd zurück gekommen bin.
Kannst ja bei Langeweile mal heute Abend bei mir anrufen,da
es bei deiner "Flatschrate" dann doch billiger wird.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto, schön dass Du die ganze Rumfahrerei gut überstanden hast. Uns haben die rund 900 km Heimreise schon gereicht. Wir vermuten schon, dass die Fliegen von der Farm kamen, es roch dann auch etwas streng und über der Farm kreiste ab und zu ein großer Möwenschwarm. Vielleicht haben die dann gelüftet? Es war zwar nicht schön, konnte uns den wunderbaren Urlaub aber nicht verderben...

@Volker: Ich will keine Schreckensbilder an die Wand malen, aber ich empfehle Dir wirklich die klassischen, klebrigen Fliegenfänger zum Aufhängen. Wir haben morgens immer rund 20 Minuten mit dem Staubsauger ein wahres Massaker unter den Stubenfliegen angerichtet (50-100 mussten dran glauben), da wir nichts anderes hatten. Mit der Fliegenklatsche wird das echt anstrengend, und du brauchst die Kraft im Arm doch zum Angeln 

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Pinseler (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo zusammen,
ich lese hier dann und wann mit und finde Euren Thread sehr lesenwert.
Mein eigentliches Anliegen ist es, in Erfahrung zu bringen, ob es schon Makrelen in Hvide Sande gibt. Angelkollegen von mir sind zur Zeit in Hanstholm, haben aber noch keine Makrelen zu Gesicht bekommen. Eigentlich müssten sie doch langsam kommen - oder?
KNAEK OG BRAEK
Pinseler


----------



## Harti (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej HS Fans,

ich möchte euch glücklichen HS Sommerurlauber noch einen Tipp für das Angeln auf Makrele mit Familie geben. Geht einfach abends an den Strand und genießt den Sonnenuntergang. Vergesst aber eure Spinnrute und das Makrelenvorfach nicht!

Wir haben 2006 Anfang Juli am Strand von Bjerregard in der Dämmerung schöne Stunden erlebt beim Sonnenuntergang und beim Makrelenangeln. 

Ich habe einfach meine 3,30 Spinnrute WG 40g mitgenommen um ein paar Würfe zu wagen. Bereits beim 2. Wurf konnten wir die ersten beiden Makrelen verhaften und je weiter es hinausging mit dem Paternoster, desto besser wurden die Fänge. Erfolgreich war ein angeknüpfter 60g Pilker (ohne Drilling) da er das Vorfach am weitesten beförderte. Die Bisse kamen dann bis in die Dunkelheit hinein. Ein echter Spass für die ganze Familie und alles ohne dem Stress wie an der Mole!#6

Ich hoffe man kann auf den Bildern etwas erkennen.

P.S. Viel Spass beim Boardytreffen in HS. Wäre gern dabei! Otto, trinke mal bitte einen für mich mit!:q:q:q

Viele Grüsse
Torsten


----------



## LAC (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ costas, 
Hallo mein lieber, ich danke dir für die antwort - ich wollte nicht so viel schreiben - kenne die hover au, ist ein tolles gebiet - habe jedoch nur dort eine besichtigung gemacht. Ist etwa wie unsere au - mit pose mindestens zwei meter langes vorfach - sonst läuft nichts. 
Bei uns loten sie aus - nach dem lehrbuch - ,:q  es ist ein wunder, dass sie nicht den haken an die pose knüpfen - denn er sollte ja 30 cm über grund angeboten werden.:q:q
Ohe pose und die schnur zwischen den fingern - ist das beste - direkter "draht" zum fisch.
Gruss 


@ Jürgen
Langeweile habe ich nie, jedoch rufe ich dich gerne an - hast du skype? schick deine nummer rüber - dann klingelt es gleich.
Erfolgreich in klammer - so,so - wolltest mir mitteilen, dass du im einige wolfsbarsche verhaftet hast - nicht schlecht.
Ich habe ja noch heringe am abreisetag erwischt, einer ist bei uns, der  will unbedingt noch welche fangen, hatte 3 x kein erfolg, will übermorgen mich nochmal aufraffen, damit es fluppt - du kennst die stelle, wir haben darüber gesprochen. 

@ Michael-o5er
Micha, ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen, ob es die farm ist, jedenfalls kenne ich eine, die gerben auch - das ist ein recht strenger geruch. Noch eine nachricht, irgendwo dort soll ja auch eine kläranlage sein - soll auch ganz schön süßlich riechen - jedenfalls anders als honig, so wurde mir berichtet, ob es stimmt, kann ich nicht sagen. 
Das mit der fliegenklatsche kann böse enden, wenn die hausabnahme gemacht wird, und der vermieter sagt  - haben sie hier neu tapeziert - sieht aus wie im schlachthaus. Dann kann dieses teuer werden. 

Nun lese ich den klassischen fliegenkleber - mit diesen klebebändern und voll mit fliegen, wollte ich mal etwas machen - in der kunst.  :q Robert musil hat ein schöne kurzgeschichte geschrieben - über eine fliege am klebpapier - - als hommage an musil wollte ich etwas zaubern - 100 solcher klebeschlangen habe ich aufgehängt, aber nur ganz wenige sind kleben geblieben, ich hing mit meinen haaren des öfters dran. Sie haben einen großen bogen darum gemacht und landeten auf meine finger.  

@ Pinseler
ja, es wurden schon einige makrelen in hvide sande von land gefangen - dieses jahr war ich noch nicht auf makrele. In den nächsten zwei wochen - schlage ich mal zu. dann berichte ich.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

juhuuuuuuuuu ottoooooooooo, da bist schon mal in deutschland und kommst nicht vorbei. naja ich bin ja bald wieder bei dir. dann könenn wir wieder den bräuten hinterher rennen und schön ein zischen. hihi.

mfg fabi


----------



## jottweebee (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

*juhuuuuuuuuu ottoooooooooo,

*    HVI (de Sande) positiv. 

Vom Virus erfasst.


Vorsicht. Ansteckungsgefahr!!!!!


----------



## Pinseler (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Danke für die prompte Info. Werde also den Kollegen sagen, dass sie weiterspinnen sollen...
TIGHT LINES


----------



## LAC (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Hartri
Torsten, das ist ein guter tipp für einige - wobei du mit den makrelen doch keine probleme bekommst, wenn sie da sind,  holst du sie raus - alter profi.  Habe gerade ein telefonat mit jürgen geführt, der hat mehrere wolfsbarsche in holland gefangen und einen stöcker von über 40 cm - dieser bastard |supergri nicht jürgen, sondern der fisch, so nennt man ihn ja,  war schon rekordverdächtig. Noch halte ich den makrelenrekord - gefangen 1988 am borkum riff.
Jürgen hat in hvide sande eine kapitale sardine von 30 cm gefangen - auf blinker - er ist auch ein kleiner profi wie du es bist. 
Viele grüße auch an frauchen 

@ jottweebee
das stimmt - wobei pos. ganz schön negativ sein kann. 


@ Pinseler
ich werde ab sonntag verstärkt mit jürgen mal auf makrele gehen - ich angele sie mit naturköder, einige spinnen sie.
Jedoch bedenke, die makrele jagt auf geruch und stellt erst kurz vorher die jagd auf sicht ein. d.h. mein köder riecht die makrele aus grosser entfernung,  einen spinner, muss man der makrele vor den augen präsentieren. Wenn sie in schwärmen kommen ist die paternostermontage gut, wenn sie vereinzelt an der küste d.h. an der mole in hvide sande vorkomme, nicht so gut. Wobei vom strand, wo torsten geangelt hat - man mit pose kaum was machen kann. Es ist auch festgestellt worden, wenn man auf einem boot ist, wo viele makrelen gefangen werden, dass sich immer mehr dort hinziehen - durch den geruch, der beim landen entsteht, als auf einem boot wo kaum etwas gefangen wird. Man kann sie mit rubby dubby anlocken, es ist eine etwas andere anfütterungsmethode wie man es auf weissfische macht 
Man benötigt einen fleischwolf dazu und 30 makrelen, wenn sie verkleinert sind - kommen gigantische fische zum vorschein u.a. auch haie die ab 14 grad wassertemperatur die makrelen jagen.  So habe ich es mal erlebt - jetzt werde ich immer krank auf dem schiff, weil ich so lange warten muss.|supergri 
Solltest du mal in den mediteranen gewässern angeln auf makrele, dann lachen die makrelen drüben über solch ein kirmesglimmer d.h. paternoster, sie werden nur mit naturköder dort überlistet. Nur in den nordischen ländern, setzt man diese paternoster ein.


----------



## okram24 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mal noch eine Frage!

Mein dänischer Angelschein vom letzten Jahr ist am 10.08.2008 ausgestellt.
Gilt der jetzt bis 09.08.2009 oder ist der am 31.12.2008 abgelaufen?

Ich freue mich schon auf nächsten Dienstag!

Bis denne Marko


----------



## Costas (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hab mal noch eine Frage!
> 
> ...



gilt noch bis zum 9.8.2009

anders ist's bei jahreskarten für die auen. sie gelten nur für ein kalenderjahr.


----------



## Detty (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin Moin!
Ich hab da mal ne ganz andere Frage und zwar....was passiert eigentlich wenn man ohne den Dänischenfischereischein erwischt wird?
Ich muss ihn mir seit fast 11 Jahren kaufen und ich mach es auch gerne da er ja "guten zwecken dient" bzw. der erlös davon.
Wird eigentlich mal gezielt kontrolliert!?Ich hab die erfahrung weiter nördlich in Hirtshals gemacht das wenn die Politi o.ä. kam wollten sie den schein gar nicht sehen sie haben sich eher dafür interessiert ob die Fische beissen.In Hvide Sande wurde ich bis jetzt noch nie Kontrolliert.Es würde warscheinlich auch in Arbeit ausarten die zig Angler in HS zu kontrollieren aber lohnen würd es sich schon.Hab mir mal vor 2 Jahren den spaß gemacht und einige Angler in HS gefragt ob sie sich nen Angelschein gekauft haben und 90% haben geantwortet:Warum ich komm hier schon so lange her und wurde noch nie kontrolliert. #q
Also was drohen da für Strafen?Würd mich echt mal interessieren.
Hilsen


----------



## LAC (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



CCH schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Ich hab da mal ne ganz andere Frage und zwar....was passiert eigentlich wenn man ohne den Dänischenfischereischein erwischt wird?
> Ich muss ihn mir seit fast 11 Jahren kaufen und ich mach es auch gerne da er ja "guten zwecken dient" bzw. der erlös davon.
> Wird eigentlich mal gezielt kontrolliert!?Ich hab die erfahrung weiter nördlich in Hirtshals gemacht das wenn die Politi o.ä. kam wollten sie den schein gar nicht sehen sie haben sich eher dafür interessiert ob die Fische beissen.In Hvide Sande wurde ich bis jetzt noch nie Kontrolliert.Es würde warscheinlich auch in Arbeit ausarten die zig Angler in HS zu kontrollieren aber lohnen würd es sich schon.Hab mir mal vor 2 Jahren den spaß gemacht und einige Angler in HS gefragt ob sie sich nen Angelschein gekauft haben und 90% haben geantwortet:Warum ich komm hier schon so lange her und wurde noch nie kontrolliert. #q
> ...


 
Sebastian, 
ich habe es einmal gesehen, dass eine kontrolle in hs durchgeführt wurde, die keinen hatten mussten sich dann einen kaufen - bestraft wurden sie nicht. Es war beim heringsfestival - die karte für die teilnahme hatten sie schon gekauft.  Woanders so wurde mir berichtet bzw. habe ich gelesen, wurden strafen fällig. Wie hoch sie sind kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Nun sind in hs reichlich urlauber, mann will sie sicherlich nicht verärgern. 

Ein angler hat mir gesagt, wenn man einen ohne angelschein erwischt, dass der name notiert wird und er eine gutschrift bekommt, dass er in der nächsten saison, eine woche kostenlosen aufenthalt hat, wenn er vier wochen bucht - jedoch muss er dann vorher eine angelkarte kaufen. 
Vielleicht angeln deswegen alle ohne angelschein.

Vielleicht kennen die zuständigen in hvide sande diese situation, dass reichlich ohne schein angeln und kontrollieren deshalb nicht, weil das ja arbeit macht und auch noch reichlich geld kostet, die müssten ja bescheuert sein, wenn sie das machen. :q 

Verstehst du das -  ich nicht :q ich kann es wirklich nicht glauben!

Die neuen häuser die gebaut werden sind sicherlich für diese angler gedacht - es kommen jetzt immer mehr.
Oft denke ich an die goldgräberstadt Bodie im wilden westen, dort herrschte das chaos- es war ein ozean der sünde, angepeitscht von einem sturm aus lust und leidenschaft. Als das gold nicht mehr da war, wurde es eine geisterstadt. 

Sollten die fische mal nicht mehr da sein - wird hvide sande keine geisterstadt, es wird ein kulturdenkmal - führungen werden dann gemacht, wo die besten angelplätze waren und tipps gegeben, wie sie gelandet wurden. Die fischhallen sowie die fischkutter werden besichtigt und in einem sitzt ein unternehemer, der aus den bullaugen hotdogs verkauft - eine sensation haben sie auch - aus dem schonstein eines kutters kommt popcorn für die kinder - die das alles lustig finden, wo opa mal geangelt hat
Man passt sich der zeit an - im wilden westen. 

Gruss


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Zumindest wenn man an einer der Auen fischt, sollte man alle Scheine dabei haben. Sowohl den staatlichen als auch den für den Flußabschnitt. Bei meinem Trip mit Costas (17:30 bis 22:30 Uhr) sind wir zwei mal kontrolliert worden. Die wollten beide Scheine sehen und haben auch die Angelhaken kontrolliert (an der Skjern Au sind Schonhaken bzw. angedrückte Widerhaken Pflicht).

@Otto: Bei Deiner Beschreibung von "Hvide Sande 2030" fehlt noch die Statue des großherzigen Otto mit dem Schrein der heiligen Mitchell-Gold-Rute als Sehenswürdigkeit 

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Costas (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Otto: Bei Deiner Beschreibung von "Hvide Sande 2030" fehlt noch die Statue des großherzigen Otto mit dem Schrein der heiligen Mitchell-Gold-Rute als Sehenswürdigkeit 

Grüße,
Michael[/QUOTE]

Michael, das ist ein guter Vorschlag #6...nächste Woche bei Boardie-Treff in HS wird die Otto-Mitchellgold-Fisch-Kombination wieder zu sehen geben. Ich werde genug Fotos davon machen und vorsichtshalber noch ein Paar Skizzen dazu als Vorlage für die Statue. 

Eine Jürgen-Statue dürfte meiner Meinung nach nicht fehlen...aber ich habe ein Gefühl, dass es dann zu teuer wird :q:q....ich kann's besser nächste Woche sagen, nachdem ich Jürgen zum ersten Mal getroffen habe.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> @Otto: Bei Deiner Beschreibung von "Hvide Sande 2030" fehlt noch die Statue des großherzigen Otto mit dem Schrein der heiligen Mitchell-Gold-Rute als Sehenswürdigkeit
> 
> Grüße,
> Michael


 
Michael, das ist ein guter Vorschlag #6...nächste Woche bei Boardie-Treff in HS wird die Otto-Mitchellgold-Fisch-Kombination wieder zu sehen geben. Ich werde genug Fotos davon machen und vorsichtshalber noch ein Paar Skizzen dazu als Vorlage für die Statue. 

*Eine Jürgen-Statue dürfte meiner Meinung nach nicht fehlen..*.aber ich habe ein Gefühl, dass es dann zu teuer wird :q:q....ich kann's besser nächste Woche sagen, nachdem ich Jürgen zum ersten Mal getroffen habe.[/QUOTE]


Hallo Costas,#h

lass mal gut sein.Schon in der Bibel steht geschrieben,
"Du sollst keine fremden Götter neben mir haben",also
kommen wir mit Otto auf dem Thron gut zurecht.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo otto 
wollte mich mal wieder melden.
wie geht es dir, was macht die  kunst ,was macht der teich, wo stehen die fische und so weiter. 
Anfang august fahren wir nach wieder nach norden.
über bremen dänemark und nach schweden an der südküste entlang. 
warst du schon mal dort? hast du ein paar tipps was man da machen kann bzw dabei haben sollte?
eventuell besuche ich am ende der tour auch meine eltern in blokhus. sollte uns der weg dann durch hvide sande führen melde ich mich auf jeden fall
Hier in stuttgart ist alles bestens, am museum sind wir mit iener austellung über charles darwin beschäftigt das wird bestimmt interessant. eröffnung ist im herbst.
sage deiner inge einen gruss 
olav


----------



## Thomas W. (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo alle miteinander,

Wir sind seit drei Jahren begeisterte Dänemark-Urlauber am Ringkøbingfjord, daher lese ich hier sehr gerne, schreibe aber nicht allzuviel.

Wir waren auch dieses Jahr eine Woche in Hvide Sande, genauer in Bjerregård - Nygårdsvej vom 20.06-27.06.
Es war ein schöner und sonniger Urlaub, wären am liebsten dort geblieben.
Wir haben an 2 Tagen auf der Seeseite der Schleuse geangelt, dort haben wir zwar nicht viel aber dafür stattliche Fische gefangen, in diesem Jahr waren es Hornhechte.
Die Heringe wollten nicht so recht, dafür waren die Hornis aber giftiger, die haben sogar zu zweit auf den Heringspatanoster gebissen.
Für mich habe ich auch die Erkenntnis getroffen, nichts geht über Naturköder, selbst ein Tauwurm bringt dort Beute, was ich nicht gedacht hätte, da hätte ich doch eher auf den Wattwurm getippt.

Leider ist uns das Mittsommernachtsfest etwas davon gelaufen, wir haben uns in der Stadt erkundigt, wo und wann was los wäre, aber die genannte Zeit war leider etwas zu spät (21.00 Uhr).
Die Feuer waren schon fast abgebrannt, aber egal, wir haben uns zu ein paar dänischen Surfern gesellt und etwas mit ihnen am Feuer gesessen.
Mit unserem dänisch kamen wir zwar nicht allzuweit aber es hat gereicht um sich wohlzufühlen.

Ich wünsche euch für euer Hvide-Sande-Treffen alles Gute und schönes Wetter.

LG Thomas


----------



## LAC (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Michael_05er
Ich möchte dort keine statue haben, werde es im testament fest verankern - jedoch kann meine rute im schaukasten liegen - im fischereimuseum mit den erfolgsquoten. Besser wäre im angelladen - ob es verkaufsfördernd ist,  kann ich nicht sagen, jedenfalls würde sie für gesprächsstoff sorgen - dieses sucht man ja im angelladen :q 
Michael, die kontrollen an den auen, werden verstärkt von mitgliedern der vereine, die sie gepachtet haben - durchgeführt, wobei eine staatsperson überall kontrolle machen kann.
An unserer au, mache ich die kontrolle und habe schon einige angler ohne schein angetroffen, es waren meistens jugendliche und osteuropäer.  Bestraft wurden sie nicht, jedoch mussten sie das gewässer verlassen. 

@ Jürgen, wenn ich in bronze gegossen werde, dann macht man einen bogen um die statue - ich bin doch nicht die meerjungfrau in kopenhagen, die menschen anlockt. Oh gott, wenn man mich nackend dort in bronze hinlegt und einige meine rute bewundern, das wäre ja grausam.  Bei der meerjungfrau wurde schon mal der kopf abgebrochen bzw. gestohlen -ich mache mir gedanken, welches teil man bei mir wohl abrechen würde - oh gott oh gott, da darf ich gar nicht dran denken.

@ olaf-aus-zuff
Olaf, freue mich, dass du noch lebst - ja der teich macht fortschritte - er ist schon auf dem papier und ich hatte am donnerstag letzte woche ein gespräch in ibbenbüren mit der deutsche firma, die ihn macht. Das ganze feld ist jetzt eine schöne wiese - inzwischen haben wir einen traktor für den rasen,  fühle mich wie michael schumacher - wenn ich gas gebe :q ist zwar nicht so schnell jedoch so laut.  Es wird ja ein naturteich ein biotop d.h. etwas fürs auge und nicht für die angelei. Jedenfalls machen wir zur eröffnung eine großes spektakel hier. Ich mache eine 30 m lange feuerinstallation und ein amerikanischer und ein dänischer  jazz musiker - beide weltspitze - blasen und klimpern dazu. Wird alles auf film aufgenommen und ein fotodokumentation (buch) mit dvd erscheint. Überings machen wir zur gleichen zeit auch eine ausstellung - zwar beschäftigen wir uns nicht mit charles darwin jedoch unter dem titel - meereslandschaften - ein hauch des subtilen - werden intern. künstler sie in einer form präsentieren, wie man sie noch nie gesehen hat. Staat und eu unterstützen uns, damit wir mal die gegend beleben. Sende dir noch eine pn.
Betreffend der frage ob ich mich auskenne in schweden - nein,  ich war zwar schon mehrmals in schweden, jedoch kann ich nicht sagen, dass ich mich auskenne betreffend der angelei -schweden ist bekannt für dicke hechte, die einheimischen lieben sie nicht und viele angler lassen ihn wieder schwimmen, mit den gedanken tschüss bis morgen nachmittag. :q Wünsche dir eine gute fahrt und auch dicke fische, komm vorbei wenn du hier in der gegend bist. Grüsse zurück von inge.

@Thomas W.
ein dank für unser treffen - dein urlaub war doch nicht schlecht, wie ich lese - über hornhechte kann man sich nicht beklagen in hvide sande. Bei den heringen sah es wirklich an einigen tagen sehr mau aus um die mitternachtswende, jedoch habe ich mich gestern gewundert . Habe etwa 20 stück in 1 1/2 stunden noch gelandet, ich dachte sie wären schon nicht mehr da, mein bekannter hat auf hornhecht geangelt mit garnelen - lief auch gut. Wir waren nur zwei stunden dort von 17-19 uhr.
Betreffend  Skt. Hans Aften, (Mittsommernachtsfest) gebe ich dir recht, sie machen das feuer schon sehr früh an, ich kam auch schon mal zu spät, da sie das feuer anzünden, wenn die sonne noch am firmament steht. Wir waren in diesem jahr  in vejers strand, hunderte von menschen waren dort, wobei das feuer gegenüber den letzten jahren sehr klein war. Toll fand ich, dass eine kompanie an soldaten mit ihren fahrzeugen dort auch teilnahmen, es war ihr letzte fest in dänemark, danach wurden sie nach asien versetzt - ich hoffe, das feuer hat die bösen geister vertrieben damit alle gesund wieder nach hause kommen.

Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Michael_05er
> Ich möchte dort keine statue haben, werde es im testament fest verankern - jedoch kann meine rute im schaukasten liegen - im fischereimuseum mit den erfolgsquoten. Besser wäre im angelladen - ob es verkaufsfördernd ist, kann ich nicht sagen, jedenfalls würde sie für gesprächsstoff sorgen - dieses sucht man ja im angelladen :q
> Michael, die kontrollen an den auen, werden verstärkt von mitgliedern der vereine, die sie gepachtet haben - durchgeführt, wobei eine staatsperson überall kontrolle machen kann.
> An unserer au, mache ich die kontrolle und habe schon einige angler ohne schein angetroffen, es waren meistens jugendliche und osteuropäer. Bestraft wurden sie nicht, jedoch mussten sie das gewässer verlassen.
> ...


 

Otto,#h

nicht so bescheiden.Japaner z.B. freuen sich auch über 
die kleinsten Kleinigkeiten.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> nicht so bescheiden.Japaner z.B. freuen sich auch über
> die kleinsten Kleinigkeiten.:q
> ...


 
Jürgen, 
das stimmt, sie halten es auch noch fotografisch fest und ergötzen sich daran. 
Bring die kamera mit, dann machen wir makro aufnahmen, damit unsere fische die wir fangen wenigstens optisch ganz groß aussehen. 
Gute fahrt und rufe an, wenn du in HS bist.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> das stimmt, sie halten es auch noch fotografisch fest und ergötzen sich daran.
> Bring die kamera mit, dann machen wir makro aufnahmen, damit unsere fische die wir fangen wenigstens optisch ganz groß aussehen.
> Gute fahrt und rufe an, wenn du in HS bist.
> Gruß


 


Otto,#h

Kamera mit Makro ist im Gepäck.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Thomas W. (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Nunja, wer zückt nicht seine Kamera, wenn er das erstemal einen dieser Meeresbewohner am Haken hat, das habe ich auch getan und es sind auch brauchbare Bilder dabei herumgekommen.


----------



## LAC (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo, 
für die, die momentan am pC sitzen in hvide sande oder sonst wo und sich informationen holen, wie man fische in hvide sande landen kann.
Morgen ist bordie-treffen in hvide sande, da wird ein erfahrungsaustausch stattfinden und auch geangelt.
Wer kommen will - kann kommen.

Termin:
Dienstag, den 07.07.09
Zeit: 14.30 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Das café rechst neben dem angelladen am Kreisverkehr. Parkplatz ist vor der tür sowie das fischereimuseum.

Alle sind eingeladen.:vik:

Gruß


----------



## Pit der Barsch (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo,
> für die, die momentan am pC sitzen in hvide sande oder sonst wo und sich informationen holen, wie man fische in hvide sande landen kann.
> Morgen ist bordie-treffen in hvide sande, da wird ein erfahrungsaustausch stattfinden und auch geangelt.
> Wer kommen will - kann kommen.
> ...



Dann macht auch mal ein paar Fotos !!
Dann erkenne ich Euch das nächste mal !!!
Vieleicht standen wir ja schon nebeneinander ?????
|wavey: PIT


----------



## troutscout (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

so jungs, die frage hatte ich schon mal gestellt aber wohl etwas zu früh. letztes jahr im juli haben die petrijünger in hs hinterdem museum hornis wie die blöden gefangen. da ich in knapp 2 wochen da oben bin, die frage, welcher fisch mit welcher montage da jetzt gefangen werden kann. dazu noch die frage, geht was auf platte vom strand. oder geh ich besser die 400 m vom ferienhaus zum fjord und schau das ich was kriege. nun mal input meine herren!|bigeyes


----------



## jottweebee (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ troutscout

(_nun mal input meine herren_)

Unterhältst du dich nicht mit angelnden Frauen?

Eigeninitiative ist auch hier angesagt. Fang auf der 1. Seite dieses Trööt an und du wirst einen großen Teil deiner Fragen beantwortet bekommen. 

Viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## troutscout (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

o. k. dann mach ich das mal. ich hätte halt gerne einen tipp, was z. zt. geht. Das ganze forum lesen ist interessant aber auch aufwendig. aber du hast wohl recht...vielleicht hat jemand mal einen kleinen tip, was man, ohne viel aufwand am fjord mit kids anstellen kann:v


----------



## Costas (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



troutscout schrieb:


> o. k. dann mach ich das mal. ich hätte halt gerne einen tipp, was z. zt. geht. Das ganze forum lesen ist interessant aber auch aufwendig. aber du hast wohl recht...vielleicht hat jemand mal einen kleinen tip, was man, ohne viel aufwand am fjord mit kids anstellen kann:v



bei nymindegab (südlichster teil des fjords) könnt ihr einen der 3 stege besetzen und mit pose und wurm versuchen, barsche, friedfische und vielleicht kleinere hechte zu fangen. ich denke, das ist das einfachste, wenn man kinder dabei hat. in hvide sande findet man kaum ruhige stellen, die auch fängig sind. ein anderer guter platz für so was ist der hafen von stavning. der liegt auf der östlichen seite des fjords, ca. 1 stunde von HS weg. in den häfen von bork und skaven darf man nicht mehr angeln.


----------



## LAC (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



troutscout schrieb:


> o. k. dann mach ich das mal. ich hätte halt gerne einen tipp, was z. zt. geht. Das ganze forum lesen ist interessant aber auch aufwendig. aber du hast wohl recht...vielleicht hat jemand mal einen kleinen tip, was man, ohne viel aufwand am fjord mit kids anstellen kann:v


 
@troutscout,

es ist wirklich zum kotzen, wenn man das ganze forum lesen muss - dort steht einfach zuviel. 
Ohne viel aufwand ist es einfacher wenn andere dir einen kleinen tip - so wie costas - posten. 
Ich verfeinere diesen tip noch, nehme ein ganz kleinen haken und als köder eine made, dann ist der erfolg noch schneller da - sonst könnte es den kids langweilig werden. 

Es würde kein gutes bild abgeben, wenn die kinder sagen, papa du hast uns keinen guten platz gezeigt - hier läuft ja nichts - das ist ja zum kotzen hier. Und im ferienhaus frauchen sagt, du bist doch member im anglerboard, für die kinder hättest du ruhig mal ein paar seiten lesen sollen, damit sie freude haben.

Deshalb eine made - wenns trotzdem nicht klappt, trage ich die schuld - druck die seite aus als beweis und zeig sie ihnen dann.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @troutscout,
> 
> es ist wirklich zum kotzen, wenn man das ganze forum lesen muss - dort steht einfach zuviel.
> Ohne viel aufwand ist es einfacher wenn andere dir einen kleinen tip - so wie costas - posten.
> ...


 


@ Otto.

#6#6#6

Gruss
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## rainzor (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Da kann ich Otto nur Recht geben. Ich war im April auf dem südlichen Steg, 18er Haken, eine Made und in 2 Std. ca. 100 kleine Rotaugen. Also genau das Richtige, wenn Kinder dabei sind.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## troutscout (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

#ho.k. jungs, das ist ja mal nen tip. werd mal feines gerät ein packen und schauen das was geht. den steg in nymindegab kenn ich. das sollte wohl klappen. von unserer Ferienhütte sind es 1000 m bis zum nordseestrand, da werd ich dann mal versuchen ein paar platten zu kriegen. und das eqippment für den fo-pu nehm ich auch mit. aber was nützt das beste eqippment, wenn man halt das falsche am falschen haken hat|kopfkrat. von daher, schon mal vielen dank für die tips...falls einer noch was zu den platten einfällt, nur zu! werd mal berichten wie es gelaufen ist...Glück Auf!|wavey:

@jottweebee: hab jetzt mal ein bisschen gelesen und bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, garantiert das falsche equippment mitzunehmen. aber natürlich, da gebe ich dir 101 % recht, es ist alles drin. werd dann auch mal den fo-pu in stauning probieren...#6


----------



## LAC (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ troutscout

Ich hoffe du nimmst mir mein posting nicht übel, aber lesen bildet wirklich |supergri
Für kids sind die stege in nyminegabe wirklich gut und mit maden haben die kinder erfolg. Du kannst auf barsch gehen mit einem heringsvorfach und die ganze bucht gezielt den barsch suchen. Hast du sie gefunden,  fluppt es mit dem paternoster, wie bei den heringen - drei barsche sind keine seltenheit am paternoster.  Auch ein gelber kleiner gummischwanz /twister ist fängig. Hecht läuft dort nicht.
Warum die plätze gut sind kann ich dir sagen, da sie die fische nicht vertreiben und sich nur auf dem steg aufhalten. Direkt am fjord vom ufer sieht es anders aus, da laufen sie ins wasser und spielen und hantieren an der wasserkante, das ist normal bei kindern, aber auch, dass man dann keine fische fängt. Außerdem hat der fjord dort eine "beachtliche" tiefe von etwa 2,5 m - 3,5 an einigen stellen. Biete die made in etwa 1, 5 m tiefe den fischen an und werfe sie bis zur mitte raus.
Gruss


----------



## troutscout (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

nein kein thema, ich war letztes jahr in henne strand und wir sind öfter mal zu bekannten nach HS gefahren die dort auch urlaub gemacht haben. dabei haben wir auch an der schleuse geguckt wie hornis gezogen wurden. da unser erfolg am fo-pu mächtig aber in der anzahl bescheiden war, nölten die Kinder in anbetracht der erfolge an der schleuse. also testen wir mal die schleuse und ich nehme deinen (euren) rat zum friedfrisch und barsch ziehen...#h aber gestattet mir noch eine frage, wir sind in einem ferienhaus in hauvrig, von da ist der fjord sehr nah. lohnt es da auch. muss auch ein kleiner bootshafen sein. andere frage (und dann hör ich auch auf) ggü. auf der nordseeseite, lohnt da brandungsangeln und welcher köder? hab mal was von berkley ködern gelesen, gehen die? habt erbarmen mit einem unwissenden! #6


----------



## LAC (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo, 
ja auch in hauvrig kannst du welche fangen - sie sind überall im fjord. Zum brandungsangeln kann ich dir keine guten ratschläge geben - ich mache es nur dann und wann mal.


----------



## Costas (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



troutscout schrieb:


> nein kein thema, ich war letztes jahr in henne strand und wir sind öfter mal zu bekannten nach HS gefahren die dort auch urlaub gemacht haben. dabei haben wir auch an der schleuse geguckt wie hornis gezogen wurden. da unser erfolg am fo-pu mächtig aber in der anzahl bescheiden war, nölten die Kinder in anbetracht der erfolge an der schleuse. also testen wir mal die schleuse und ich nehme deinen (euren) rat zum friedfrisch und barsch ziehen...#h aber gestattet mir noch eine frage, wir sind in einem ferienhaus in hauvrig, von da ist der fjord sehr nah. lohnt es da auch. muss auch ein kleiner bootshafen sein. andere frage (und dann hör ich auch auf) ggü. auf der nordseeseite, lohnt da brandungsangeln und welcher köder? hab mal was von berkley ködern gelesen, gehen die? habt erbarmen mit einem unwissenden! #6



hi. 
ich bin der meinung, dass gulp alive von berkley sehr gut fängt. voraussetzung ist, dass man es richtig anwendet. man darf die würmer nicht ganz über das system rüberziehen....lass 3-4cm vom wurm hängen. da sie strapaziefähig sind, fliegen sie nicht weg, wie das der fall bei lebendigen würmer ist.

dann muss du mit einem rollblei(je nach witterung ca. 150-200g) die platten suchen. d.h. alle 2-3  minuten das system einrollen. 

die platten sitzen ca. 10 bis max. 100m, meistens in den ersten 50m. 

gruss
costas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Bin gestern Abend aus Dänemark zurück, und bin geplättet. Echt klasse dort. Wir waren in Bork Havn und die Abstecher nach Hvide Sande haben sich wirklich gelohnt. Diesen Montag war ich dort dann zum ersten mal und habe auch einen Hornhecht gefangen. Mein Vater auch, und der war auch gar nicht so klein: 70 cm.
Am Mittwoch war ich dann noch mal da und: 7 Hornhechte für mich und 2 für meinen Vater. Echt klasse dort. Alle gefangen mit diesen kleinen roten Krabben. Einer hat dann noch mit Sandaal ganz gut gefangen. Könnt ihr dem zustimmen?
Gruß
FangeNichts5


----------



## LAC (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ FangNichts5
Schön zu lesen - dein erfolg! 
Ich stimme zu - krabben und sandaale sind gut für den fang von Hornhechte.
Gruß


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ihr kennt doch bestimmt alle auch den Angelladen Kott Fritid, Sandormkiosk. Der ist doch echt ne Goldgrube, oder? So viele Leute die da einkaufen. Der iss ja zur Zeit auch in der AngelWoche zu sehen. Hab mich voll erschrocken als ich den Laden gesehen habe. Wir fahren auf den Parkplatz und wupp, was ist das denn, der Laden aus der Zeitung. 
Was ist zur Zeit eigentlich mit Hering? Hornhecht geht ja ganz gut, aber viele Heringsangler habe ich nicht gesehen. Und sind Makrelen auch schon im Gange?


----------



## LAC (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ihr kennt doch bestimmt alle auch den Angelladen Kott Fritid, Sandormkiosk. Der ist doch echt ne Goldgrube, oder? So viele Leute die da einkaufen. Der iss ja zur Zeit auch in der AngelWoche zu sehen. Hab mich voll erschrocken als ich den Laden gesehen habe. Wir fahren auf den Parkplatz und wupp, was ist das denn, der Laden aus der Zeitung.
> Was ist zur Zeit eigentlich mit Hering? Hornhecht geht ja ganz gut, aber viele Heringsangler habe ich nicht gesehen. Und sind Makrelen auch schon im Gange?


 
@FangeNichts5
da hast du recht mit einer goldgrube - er liegt sehr zentral und alle können dort einkaufen. Dort ist noch einer, beide haben eine monopolstellung und wenn die preise einem nicht gefallen, dann ist das nicht schlimm, man kann ja woanders kaufen z. b. übers internet oder sonst wo.
Mein lieber kleiner bordie "FangeNichts5", so wie ich lese bist du erst 13 jahre, damit du etwas fängst, würde ich dir ein kleines buch empfehlen, über die fische der nordsee und wann und wo sie vorkommen. Die auswahl der bücher ist groß.
Der hering kommt zweimal im jahr nach hvide sande z.b. im frühjahr und im herbst. Jetzt ist nicht die heringszeit und du siehst kaum heringsangler, da sie etwas schweren zu fangen sind, da sie nur noch vereinzelt vorkommen. 
Der hornhecht kommt im mai und ist bald wieder verschwunden. Die makrele kommt im sommer, wenn es warm ist zur küste nach hvide sande, wobei wind und wellen und vieles mehr stimmen muss.
Mit dem buch ist ein guter tipp, sonst willst du mit papa und mama unbedingt nach hvide sande fahren - weil der letzte urlaub so gut dort war - und wirst keine fangen, da sie nicht da sind in der zeit.
Ich erlebe dieses des öfteren, dass kinder aber auch männer mit einer angel in der hand, sich wundern, dass keine heringe oder andere fischarten mehr da sind - beim letzten urlaub lief alles so gut.
Sag papa er soll dir ein buch kaufen - es ist spannend und du kennst dich dann bestens aus, wann und wo die fischarten vorkommen im jahr.


----------



## Costas (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@FangeNichts5

...und jetzt, wo Du so viel gefangen hast...kannst Du mit stolz Deinen Namen ändern :q:q:m


----------



## Harti (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej Leute,

ist wirklich ein toller Bericht über das Boardietreffen vom 07.07.!#d

Stellt doch mal ein Foto von Jürgen´s Rekordmakrele ein? 48 cm und dann noch auf der Fjordseite gefangen, ist doch wohl der Hammer! #6 
Ich finde es super wenn sich immer wieder so reichlich Boardies in HS treffen. Ist nach den überwältigenden Aalfängen des Tages der Bestand jetzt endgültig vor dem Aus? 

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## danmarkhuse (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Sag papa er soll dir ein buch kaufen - es ist spannend und du kennst dich dann bestens aus, wann und wo die fischarten vorkommen im jahr.




....und damit fängst du Fische und ohne Buch leider nicht. Aber zum Glück steht ja einiges im Internet und braucht daher die teuren Bücher nicht kaufen.
Allerdings sind Bücher für einige wirklich noch ein wahrhaft schöne Lektüre.


----------



## LAC (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Leute,
> 
> ist wirklich ein toller Bericht über das Boardietreffen vom 07.07.!#d
> 
> ...


 
Torsten, ich hatte keine kamera mit, jedoch wurden reichlich fotos geschossenund ich musste mich reichlich schminken für die aufnahmen |supergri. So wir mir berichtet wurde wird ein bericht bzw. fotos nach den ferien kommen.
Die bastardmakrele hat jürgen in holland gelandet - nicht in hvide sande. Willst du unbedingt eine große makrele sehen - dann zeige ich sie dir.|supergri
Gruss Otto


----------



## salto-66 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Danke, für den Tipp, war im falschen board.
Auf was angelst Du im Ringköbing Fjord und wo kann ich angeln. Bin im August in Blavand und suche im südlichen Bereich eine gute Stelle. Muss ich eine Angelkarte kaufen und wo?
Danke Gunni


----------



## goeddoek (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin Gunni und herzlich Willkommen im AB #h

Angelschein > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73644

Es sei denn, Du willst in einem Put and take See angeln. Da kaufst Du Karten wie in Deutschland auch am See.

Tipps zum Angeln würde das hier sprengen. Hier > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=7186881 ist einiges an Lesestoff |supergri


----------



## LAC (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Gunni,
herzlich willkommen und hier bist du richtig. Bordie doeddeck hat die ja schon gute links gegeben. Blaavand ist ja die westlichste spitze dänemarks, nun werden mefos in der ho bucht gelandet, jedoch haben sie boote. Von land ist es schwieriger.  Platte kannst du an der ganzen küste landen. Sonst ist nur noch die Varde au - in der gegend. Ein forellensee ist in ho. Die schwarmfische sind in hvide sande - jedoch nur zu bestimmten zeiten dort. 
Blaavand ist jedoch ein schöner badeort, wo  auch was los ist und man reichlich einkaufen kann - frauen lieben ihn.
Put und Take anlagen sind überall in dänemark und du kannst dir ein info heft holen (kostelos) in den informationsbüros.
Staatlicher nagelschein ist pflicht für die nordsee und fjord - in auen sowie einige andere gewässer noch zusätzlich ein angelschein (tagesschein)
Gruss


----------



## salto-66 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Herzlichen Dank !
Gunni


----------



## jottweebee (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Otto

_"Staatlicher nagelschein ist pflicht"_

Dänemark war schon Vorreiter, bevor hier in "D" Beate U... bekannt war.


----------



## goeddoek (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



jottweebee schrieb:


> @ Otto
> 
> _"Staatlicher nagelschein ist pflicht"_
> 
> Dänemark war schon Vorreiter, bevor hier in "D" Beate U... bekannt war.




Gut aufgepasst #6|supergri|supergri


@ Gunni

Keine Ursache :m


----------



## LAC (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jottweedee 
entschuldige mit dem nagelschein - ich meine angelschein -ich habe mich vertippt.
Es stimmt, dänemark war schon früh ein freies land bevor aus flensburg,  die welt erobert wurde.

Ich habe mich anfang der 60iger jahren sehr gewundert, als ich  in kopenhagen in den läden auf einer holzleiste genagelt, die angelblätter in den geschäften sah - ohne zensur.  Sie waren nicht in augenhöhe der kinder angebracht, die erwachsenen jedoch konnten sie studieren. Ganz schöne hot spots wurde da präsentiert - ich war wirklich erstaunt, da ich es von deutschland nicht kannte. Vom hotelfenster konnte ich vom balkon die personen sehen, die sich förmlich die nase platt gedrückt haben. Herrlich war anzusehen, dass die kinder im huckepak sich abgewechselt haben um auch die hot spot zu sehen. Müssen wohl jungangler gewesen sein, die sich informationen geholt haben, damit sie ihre angel auch richtig einsetze. In dänemark wird halt die angelei groß geschrieben.


----------



## troutscout (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ costas: Ey danke für den tip. werd mir von deutschland mal gulp alive mitnehmen. ich denke das ist billiger als das von den monopol - angelläden in HS. kann man eigentlich die krabben oder schrimps aus z. b. dem aldi verwenden? die sind schließlich konserviert und gesalzen?


----------



## Costas (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



troutscout schrieb:


> @ costas: Ey danke für den tip. werd mir von deutschland mal gulp alive mitnehmen. ich denke das ist billiger als das von den monopol - angelläden in HS. kann man eigentlich die krabben oder schrimps aus z. b. dem aldi verwenden? die sind schließlich konserviert und gesalzen?



krabben/schrimps von aldi gehen auch. die läden in HS verkaufen gern frische würmer. wenn man sie über Gulp fragt winken sie nur ab, da andere interesse dahinterstecken, welche ich hier nicht weiter ausführen kann. ernsthafte läden haben sowohl frische würmer, als auch gulp und beraten die kunden richtig darüber.


----------



## norwegenkiller (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo erstmal,
Ich beobachte den Thread jetzt seit einigen Tagen, aber es stellen sich mir doch noch einige Fragen. 

Also ich werde anfang nächster woche für 12 Tage nach Hvide Sande fahren und wollte da natürlich Angeln. Ich hab mich auch schon erkundigt nach den möglichen zielfischen und alles weitere, finde jedoch das die Fangzeiten ziemlich ungenau geschildert sind. Also könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, auf was ich jetzt noch Gute Chancen habe? SInd die Hornhechte / Heringe / makrelen noch bzw. schon da ? 

Und Plattfische gehen ja auf jedenfall, aber was sind die besten Stellen? Von der Mole oder doch lieber in der Brandung. Was für Köder und in welcher Entfernung stehen die Plattfische? 

Achja und wie sieht es mit den Aalen im Hafen von Hvide Sande aus? Bei den Temperaturen zur zeit sollte da doch einiges gehen oder?

Fragen über Fragen, wäre dankbar wenn ihr mir hier einige beatworten könntet 

Liebe Grüße Killer


----------



## Costas (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



norwegenkiller schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> Ich beobachte den Thread jetzt seit einigen Tagen, aber es stellen sich mir doch noch einige Fragen.
> 
> Also ich werde anfang nächster woche für 12 Tage nach Hvide Sande fahren und wollte da natürlich Angeln. Ich hab mich auch schon erkundigt nach den möglichen zielfischen und alles weitere, finde jedoch das die Fangzeiten ziemlich ungenau geschildert sind. Also könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, auf was ich jetzt noch Gute Chancen habe? SInd die Hornhechte / Heringe / makrelen noch bzw. schon da ?
> ...



hallo

man sagt, wenn die makrellen kommen, dann verschwinden die hornhechte. gerade jetzt ist diese übegangszeit, wo man beides fangen kann, dafür nicht zahlreich. ich denke bis nächste woche werden hoffentlich mehr makrellen hier sein.

aale im hafen sind selten. kannst es trotzdem probieren, am besten am abend oder in der nacht.

platten am besten von der küste aus. sie sind zw. 10-50m  meistens. nördlich und südlich von hvide sande, gute stellen gibt's überal. wichtig ist, ca. 2 stunden vor und 2 stunden nach wasserhöchsstand zu angeln. köder: wattwürmer oder weeringler bei lebedigem. aber auch die künstlichen gulp alive von berkley.


----------



## Acipenser (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Otto trifft mal wieder den Nagel auf den Kopf. Der richtige Vertipper zur rechten Zeit hebt die Stimmung.

Hallo Otto, wann hören wir uns mal wieder? Bin etwas unruhig, dass so lange Funkstille war. Du hast wahrscheinlich mit Deinen Projekten reichlich zu tun gehat.

Lieben Gruß

Peter

PS: Gruß auch an Meckes, der ist, wie ich hörte, gerade bei Dir.


----------



## LAC (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Peter, 
ich habe schon ein schlechtes gewissen, dass ich mich noch nicht gemeldet habe, jedoch habe ich dir eine nachricht über skype gesendet - vor langer zeit - da kam keine antwort drauf. Nicht schlimm. 
Momentan ist hier die hölle los und ich habe viel um die ohren, rutsche durch ganz europa und inge ist im buchungsrausch von flugtickets. Peter, habe keine angst, so wie ich dich kenne und du mich, sind wir die alten gebieben. Ich melde mich per telefon und dann labern wir mal, was hier alles in der zwischenzeit bewegt wurde. Außerdem müssen wir mal wieder etwas machen zusammen - da pos. neuigkeiten sichtbar werden müssen. Meckes ist bei mir mit  frau und kinder - gestern hatten wir eine lagerfeuerbesprechnung :q bis die sonne kam. Melde mich ab morgen - stündlich in den nachtstunden.
Liebe Grüße Otto


----------



## troutscout (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> krabben/schrimps von aldi gehen auch. die läden in HS verkaufen gern frische würmer. wenn man sie über Gulp fragt winken sie nur ab, da andere interesse dahinterstecken, welche ich hier nicht weiter ausführen kann. ernsthafte läden haben sowohl frische würmer, als auch gulp und beraten die kunden richtig darüber.


 
hey costas, danke auch für diesen tip. werd morgen mal shoppen gehen. mit den gulp alive hab ich vermutet. hatte letztes jahr einen dealer in Varde (also weit weg) der hatte mir die angeboten. in hs hab ich die erst garnicht gefunden. m. e. habe ich jetzt alles wissenwerte intus...:q samstag geht's dann los. eine vielleicht anders geartete frage (wenn's gestattet ist). komme aus den westfälischen gefilden und muss über die A1. das ist im augenblick zw. bremen und hamburg mehr baustelle als alles andere. bekannte fahren über die a2 bis hannover und dann über die a7 bis hamburg. das ist ordentlich umweg, soll aber besser zu fahren sein. na ja, vielleicht gibt es ja auch petrijünger sündlich der polargrenze "freie Hansestädte"  die mir hierzu input geben können...


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi troutscout,
wir sind aus Süden kommend (Mainz - 900km bis HS) über die A7 gefahren und hatten keine Probleme auf dem Hinweg. Das war Samstags, aber noch vor Ferienbeginn (20.06.), und wir sind sehr früh losgefahren, etwa 5:30 Uhr in Mainz, dann waren wir gegen 11 in Hamburg. Eine Woche später auf dem Rückweg hatten wir in Hamburg auf der A7 Stau am Elbtunnel und haben etwa eine halbe Stunde gestanden. Das war dann schon Nachmittags. Ansonsten kließ sich die A7 sehr gut fahren, aber man hat keine Chance, den Elbtunnel zu umgehen. Wenn da Stau ist, muss man da durch.
Gute Fahrt!
Michael
P.S.: Das deprimierendste sind dann immer die Ansagen des Navis: "Der Straße 350 Kilometer folgen "*Ächz*


----------



## LAC (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

samstag geht's dann los. eine vielleicht anders geartete frage (wenn's gestattet ist). komme aus den westfälischen gefilden und muss über die A1. das ist im augenblick zw. bremen und hamburg mehr baustelle als alles andere. bekannte fahren über die a2 bis hannover und dann über die a7 bis hamburg. das ist ordentlich umweg, soll aber besser zu fahren sein. na ja, vielleicht gibt es ja auch petrijünger sündlich der polargrenze "freie Hansestädte"  die mir hierzu input geben können... 

@troutscout
Das mit den baustellen zwischen bremen und hamburg ist ein problem - auf der fahrt richtung süden hatte ich reichlich stau dort und alle temine musste ich umlegen. Auf der rückfahrt war freie fahrt. Der elbtunnel ist auch ein kleines problem, jedoch auch dänemark, denn am samstag wird in ganz dänemark der bettenwechsel gemacht, da sind fahrzeiten von 3 Std zwischen nr. nebel und autobahn - 40 km - keine seltenheit, d.h. meide die landstrasse, denn du kannst ja schon hinter der grenze in richtung riebe fahren, dieses sind etwa 30 km weniger um zur westküste zu kommen, jedoch samstags verlierst du nur zeit dort. Die strecke über hannover bin ich auch oft gefahren, sie ist kürzer zum teil, d.h. es hat etwas mit dem ausganspunkt in westfalen zu tun. Vor zwei tagen hat mir einer ein mail gesendet, dass die rückfahrt von dänemark über hannover ein grauen war. Es ist wirklich schwer zu sgen, welche strecke man nehmen soll - jedenfalls autobahn in dänemark.
Gruss und gute fahrt

@ alle,
war gestern mal ein wenig anglen, zwei bordies waren mit, Jürgen und Peter (Grauwal). In einer std.  haben wir reichlich heringe gelandet und auch hornhechte. Jürgen hatte eine am haken - es muss ein lachs gewesen sein - machte reichlich dampf - und seine rute wurde zum torbogen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ alle,
> war gestern mal ein wenig anglen, zwei bordies waren mit, Jürgen und Peter (Grauwal). In einer std.  haben wir reichlich heringe gelandet und auch hornhechte. Jürgen hatte eine am haken - es muss ein lachs gewesen sein - machte reichlich dampf - und seine rute wurde zum torbogen.




oh mann otto ich komme ich will fische . ganz viele fische. wie ist das wetter im oktober bei euch ? achso costa will auch mit zum angeln. jürgen ist die woche leider nicht da.

mfg


----------



## troutscout (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@LAC
Das mit den baustellen zwischen bremen und hamburg ist ein problem - auf der fahrt richtung süden hatte ich reichlich stau dort und alle temine musste ich umlegen. Auf der rückfahrt war freie fahrt. Der elbtunnel ist auch ein kleines problem, jedoch auch dänemark, denn am samstag wird in ...

tja, aus dem raum münster hast du die möglichkeit die A1 hochzufahren oder ab OS in Richtung A2 zu fahren. #q  ich habe jetzt soviele meinungen gehört, ich werde mal den traditionellen weg bremen / hamburg nehmen. wir rutschen dann um 3:30 los, das sollte früh genug sein. in DK bis kolding und dann rüber...mal sehen.  ich weiss es nicht mehr anders...mal sehen ich werd es dann berichten! also horrido + glück auf! #c


----------



## LAC (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> oh mann otto ich komme ich will fische . ganz viele fische. wie ist das wetter im oktober bei euch ? achso costa will auch mit zum angeln. jürgen ist die woche leider nicht da.
> 
> mfg


 
Fabi, das wetter im oktober ist wie immer, ein oktoberwetter.  tagsüber ist es hell, es scheint die sonne und es regnet,  in der nacht kommt der mond zum vorschein und der nordstern wird sichtbar, wenn keine wolken da sind, d.h. du kannst dich nicht verlaufen, sollte mal dein navi nicht mehr funktionieren.
Wenn du mir den tag und die uhrzeit sagst - kann ich dir sagen wo die sonne steht und ob ab- oder auflaufendes wasser ist, denn das ist wichtig wenn man fische fangen möchte. Wie immer sind temperaturschwankungen  beim tagesablauf zu verzeichnen wobei keine veränderungen beim sternenbild sind bzw. beim kleinen 1x1 
Es ist anders als bei euch im oktober,  auf den wiesen soll es ja feucht und fröhlich sein.


----------



## meersangler (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin,
ich bin gerade in Hvide Sande und wollte mal fragen, wo denn gute Plätze für ein paar Plattfische sind?
Sind sonst noch andere Fische zu dieser Zeit gut zu fangen außer Hornhecht?

Und, ich würde dieses ja gerne zum erstenmal im Rinköbing Fjord angeln. Kennt da jemand ein paar gute stellen? Ich bin in Sachen Süßwasserangeln noch sehr unerfahren.

Würde mich über Antwort freuen.

MfG


----------



## LAC (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



meersangler schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin gerade in Hvide Sande und wollte mal fragen, wo denn gute Plätze für ein paar Plattfische sind?
> Sind sonst noch andere Fische zu dieser Zeit gut zu fangen außer Hornhecht?
> 
> ...


 
@ meersangler
Nicht schlecht, wenn du vor ort bist, zwei möglichkeiten bestehen entweder du fragst vor ort im angelladen, wo es momentan  mit den platten läuft in hvide sande - da ja dort der bagger arbeitet der ständig den platz wechselt. Oder du liest dir hier alles durch, da werden mehrer stellen beschrieben wo bordies platte gefangen haben - gestern  habe ich mich mit bordies in hvide sande getroffen und etwas geangelt, da habe ich jemand gesehen der platte gezogen hat, die fische waren klein und der sie gelandet hat auch - jedoch war er glücklich.
Im angelladen sind sie sehr nett und  geben gerne ratschläge wo die fangplätze sind und was man alles benötigt um sie am haken zu bekommen.  :q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Fabi, das wetter im oktober ist wie immer, ein oktoberwetter.  tagsüber ist es hell, es scheint die sonne und es regnet,  in der nacht kommt der mond zum vorschein und der nordstern wird sichtbar, wenn keine wolken da sind, d.h. du kannst dich nicht verlaufen, sollte mal dein navi nicht mehr funktionieren.
> Wenn du mir den tag und die uhrzeit sagst - kann ich dir sagen wo die sonne steht und ob ab- oder auflaufendes wasser ist, denn das ist wichtig wenn man fische fangen möchte. Wie immer sind temperaturschwankungen  beim tagesablauf zu verzeichnen wobei keine veränderungen beim sternenbild sind bzw. beim kleinen 1x1
> Es ist anders als bei euch im oktober,  auf den wiesen soll es ja feucht und fröhlich sein.



oh mann otto. jetzt bin ich aber auch nicht schlauer. ne oh ne. ok fgrage anders gestellt. wie war das wetter den die jahre so im oktober noch gut oder nicht so toll.

mfg


----------



## Costas (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> oh mann otto. jetzt bin ich aber auch nicht schlauer. ne oh ne. ok fgrage anders gestellt. wie war das wetter den die jahre so im oktober noch gut oder nicht so toll.
> 
> mfg



ich habe letzten sommer viel geangelt, auch am strand. angeln kann man hier übers ganze jahr. die dänen sagen immer " es gibt kein schlechtes wetter...nur schlechte kleider" 
einzige ausnahme ist, wenn der wind über 15m/s fegt...und das kann immer vorkommen.


----------



## LAC (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Costas, du hast für fabi den sommerbericht gemacht, er fragt jedoch nach dem wetterbericht im oktober :q nun hat er die frage etwas anders gestellt, weil meine antwort etwas verwirrt war - ich habe es gerade gemerkt :q Ich erweitere sie nun, im oktober ist es ja in münchen auf den wiesen feucht und fröhlich - so ist es auch bei uns, denn dann beginnt nicht das oktoberfest, sondern die heringsschlacht in hvide sande und alle sind feucht und fröhlich und fangen wieder fische. Egal wie das wetter ist - sie kommen von weit her und aus allen löchern gekrochen  - wie beim oktoberfest.

Etwas schneller angeln ist empfehlensert, wenn man die stückzahlen erreichen will, wie im frühjahr, da es ja schneller dunkel wird. Nun ist es ein anderer stamm und die heringe im herbst sind etwas größer - es gleicht sich aus.  Fabi, keine angst die fische d.h. die heringe sind da in hvide sande wobei der hornhecht nicht vorkommt. 
Gestern habe ich alles versucht um heringe zu landen - kein erfolg gehabt, da sagte mir ein bordie der hornhechte fing - wenn die starken nicht kämpfen, werden die schwachen sieger - er hatte recht zu dem zeitpunkt. :q dann habe ich meine goldene angel eingesetzt.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

aha alles gepeilt


----------



## ORKA1977 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi bin wieder zurück aus DK.
War drei mal in Hvide Sande auf Horni.Haben auch ganz gut gebissen,am besten wenn die Schleuse zum Fjord auf war.Was für ein Naturschauspiel.Bei offenen Toren standen Fische zum rauben in der Strömung ca.1.20m länge,Lachs oder ähnliches.
Hinter der Schleuse waren die Mefo´s auf der Jagt nach Hornis.
Sprünge aus dem Wasser waren an der Tagesordnung und schön anzusehen.An den letzten Tagen kamen die Makrelen,doch zu klein um sie mit zu nehmen.
Ich habe immer auf den Steinschüttungen geangelt und so viel Fisch an einer Stelle habe ich noch nie beobachtet.Am Ufer lagen Aale im Wasser und ließen sich nicht Stören.
Der Urlaub war echt Spitze.
Mfg.Orka


----------



## LAC (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Hi bin wieder zurück aus DK.
> War drei mal in Hvide Sande auf Horni.Haben auch ganz gut gebissen,am besten wenn die Schleuse zum Fjord auf war.Was für ein Naturschauspiel.Bei offenen Toren standen Fische zum rauben in der Strömung ca.1.20m länge,Lachs oder ähnliches.
> Hinter der Schleuse waren die Mefo´s auf der Jagt nach Hornis.
> Sprünge aus dem Wasser waren an der Tagesordnung und schön anzusehen.An den letzten Tagen kamen die Makrelen,doch zu klein um sie mit zu nehmen.
> ...


 
Orka, da freue ich mich, dass dir der urlaub gefallen hat. Ist doch alles bestens gelaufen. 
Betreffend der aale mache ich mir seit einiger zeit große gedanken, diese beobachtungen habe ich auch gemacht. Die aale sind ja befallen mit dem schwimmblasenwurm - ein parasit, der sie stark beeinträchtigt - oft taumeln sie nur so durchs wasser, wenn sie noch durch ander neg. beinträchtigungen belastet werden. Immer mehr werden sie auch mit dem paternoster gefangen, da sie gar nicht mehr wissen was sie machen. Selbst mit dem kescher kann man sie landen - schon vor 20 jahren konnte ich aale mit der hand landen, sie lagen förmlich am ufer im wasser, auch sie waren stark befallen. Nach meiner meinung ist dieser parasit, auch ein wichtiger grund, dass der aalbestand in den letzten jahren drastisch zurückgegangen ist - von 70% ist die rede.
Gruß


----------



## Costas (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> ..... Die aale sind ja befallen mit dem schwimmblasenwurm - ein parasit, der sie stark beeinträchtigt - oft taumeln sie nur so durchs wasser, wenn sie noch durch ander neg. beinträchtigungen belastet werden. Immer mehr werden sie auch mit dem paternoster gefangen, da sie gar nicht mehr wissen was sie machen. Selbst mit dem kescher kann man sie landen - schon vor 20 jahren konnte ich aale mit der hand landen, sie lagen förmlich am ufer im wasser, auch sie waren stark befallen. Nach meiner meinung ist dieser parasit, auch ein wichtiger grund, dass der aalbestand in den letzten jahren drastisch zurückgegangen ist - von 70% ist die rede.
> Gruß



Otto,
Wie ernst ist es mit diesem Parasit? Kann man die Aale immer noch ohne Bedenken essen?#c...nicht, dass ich schon was gefangen hätte....es wäre nur gut zum wissen |supergri


----------



## Fliegenfischer080 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hi
ich habe mal eine frage ich wollte nächstes jahr so im september oktober nach dänemark fahren. wollte ungefähr eine woche bleiben. könnt ihr mir ein paar tipps geben wo wann gute put&take seen hat und trotzdem auch andere fische fangen kann?
war noch nie in dänemark. 

lg


----------



## LAC (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> Otto,
> Wie ernst ist es mit diesem Parasit? Kann man die Aale immer noch ohne Bedenken essen?#c...nicht, dass ich schon was gefangen hätte....es wäre nur gut zum wissen |supergri


 
Hallo Costas, 
du kannst die aale ohne weieres essen, da du sie ja ausweidest. 
Wenn du einen aal gelandet hast, schau sie dir mal an, sie sind in der schwimmblase und gut zu erkennen, da sie dunkel und etwa einen zentimeter lang sind- oft schmarotzen mehrere in der schwimmblase. 
Nachstehend ein link - wo du etwas mehr erfahren kannst.
http://www.laves.niedersachsen.de/master/C5558652_N1927301_L20_D0_I826.html

Gruss Otto

@ Fliegenfischer080
Bis nächstes jahr september ist noch lange hin, da werden  sicherlich noch reichlich put und take anlage in dänemark entstehen. Wie pilze schießen sie aus dem boden. Einige betreiber dieser anlagen haben sich organisiert und dieser verein hat eine kostenlose broschur herausgegeben - wo alle anlagen (der mitglierder) vorstellen und auch beurteilt werden, nach einem speziellen bewertungsprofil. Du solltest dir diese broschur besorgen - sie deckt ganz dänemark ab. Hinzu kommen die zig hundet put und take betreiber, die nicht organisiert sind - ich glaube einige werden hier im board beschrieben - wie sie waren.
Außerhalb dieser anlagen kannst du in ganz dänemark angeln - denn hier wird die angelei groß geschrieben. ob im meer, fjord oder fliessgewässer. Im osten oder westen sowie im süden oder norden kannst du angeln - wobei die nordsee d.h. die westküste, anders ist als die als die ostsee. Auch dieses gebiete sowie gute fangplätze, sind von bordies hier reichlich durchleuchet worden. Nun hast du genügend zeit bis zum september nächsten jahres und kannst reichlich informationen sammeln. Dann entscheidest du, was dir gefällt -  jedoch bedenke, über den momentanen stand kann man berichten, wie es in 15 monaten aussieht - steht in den sternen geschrieben.


----------



## Costas (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,
> du kannst die aale ohne weieres essen, da du sie ja ausweidest.
> Wenn du einen aal gelandet hast, schau sie dir mal an, sie sind in der schwimmblase und gut zu erkennen, da sie dunkel und etwa einen zentimeter lang sind- oft schmarotzen mehrere in der schwimmblase.
> Nachstehend ein link - wo du etwas mehr erfahren kannst.
> http://www.laves.niedersachsen.de/master/C5558652_N1927301_L20_D0_I826.html



hallo otto

danke für den link...sieht ja ekelhaft aus das ganze....mir ist der apetit trotzdem vergangen...muss mich erstmals wieder motivieren, bis ich wieder auf aal gehen kann

gruss
costas


----------



## LAC (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Costas,
du kannst ihn ruhig essen - sei mal ein mann - und lass dich nicht von diesen kleinen würmern abschrecken. Du wirst sie nicht so oft sehen, da ja kaum noch aale gefangen 
werden :q
Gruß


----------



## steamer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo und schönen sonntag

fahre morgen nach hs.....was geht zur zeit?

g.steamer|wavey:


----------



## zanderHH (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hey 
ich hab mal ne frage 
was geht im moment so in hvide sande ?

bin nämlich nächste woche da und mal gucken was so laüft 
danke schon mal im vorraus !


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich war letzte Woche dort und da lief Hornhecht sehr gut, Meerforellen waren auch unterwegs (beides Fjordseite). An der Nordseeseite lief MeFo auch recht gut, hat mir einer erzählt. Plattfisch soll beim Brandungsangeln auch ganz gut gehen. Aber kann sich innerhalb dieser Woche auch wieder alles geändert haben. Aber das lief vor einer Woche.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ich war letzte Woche dort und da lief Hornhecht sehr gut, Meerforellen waren auch unterwegs (beides Fjordseite). An der Nordseeseite lief MeFo auch recht gut, hat mir einer erzählt. Plattfisch soll beim Brandungsangeln auch ganz gut gehen. Aber kann sich innerhalb dieser Woche auch wieder alles geändert haben. Aber das lief vor einer Woche.


 

Hallo Zander HH,#h

bin seit dieser Nacht wieder aus HS zurück.
Die Angelei ist z.Z. etwas mühsam,wenn du etwas anders als 
Hornhechte fangen wills,die stehen immer noch zu tausenden
an der Schleuse und beissen fast auf alles.
Die Aale machen sehr viel Mühe,und die Makrelen sind bisher
nur in kleinen Trupps da.Aber 2-3 Tage Ostwind und das
Makrelenfieber wird wohl an der Mole ausbrechen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## okram24 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Leute!

Auch über meine anglerischen Aktivitäten im Dänemarkurlaub am Rinköbingfjord (zusätzlich zu dem Bericht vom Boarditreffen in Hvide Sande) möchte ich noch berichten!

Das Gebiet um die Schleuse in Hvide Sande ist ein hervorragendes Angelrevier!
Wir waren fast jeden Tag dort angeln und hatten immer Erfolg!







Zu den gefangenen Fischen zählten viele Heringe und Hornhechte, 2 Aale, eine Meeräsche, ein Barsch und fast eine Makrele!

Die Fische wurden immer gleich in der Waschküche unter dem Angelladen am Parkplatz gereinigt und im Ferienhaus auf verschiedene Arten zubereitet (gebraten, gegrillt, geräuchert).







Hornhechte waren an der Schleuse auf Posenrute mit Fischfetzen oder Garnele immer leicht und in guter Stückzahl zu erbeuten, auch mit Meerforellenblinkern lohnte sich immer ein Versuch!
Bei den Heringen waren die gefangenen Mengen sehr unterschiedlich.
Wobei ich sogar noch wahre Sternstunden erlebt habe!
Einmal habe ich mit meinem Sohn einen Schwarm in der Strömung des geöffneten Schleusentores gefunden, wobei es uns gelang den Eimer in gut einer Stunde voll zu machen (84 Heringe)!












Zwei Tage später konnten wir nochmal 48 Heringe in einer Stunde landen, dann war der Spuk, so schnell wie er gekommen war wieder vorbei!







Am Rinköbingfjord konnte ich nur im südlichen Bereich von einem Steg einen Barsch mit Spinner überlisten.

Einen Versuch mit Schlauchboot und Außenborder etwa 5km südlich von Rinköbing am Fjord brach ich nach ca. 2 Stunden ab, da bei Wassertiefen bis 1m (etwa 1500m vom Ufer entfernt) und starkem Wasserpflanzenbewuchs kein Schleppangeln möglich war! Später erfuhr ich, dass das nur im südlichen Bereich möglich ist!

Auch zwei Versuche im Brandungsangeln blieben ohne Erfolg!







Am letzten Urlaubstag machte ich noch einen Versuch auf  Makrele von der Mole in Hvide Sande aus, mit einem Heringspaternoster, den ich noch zusätzlich mit Hornhechtfetzen garniert hatte und einem kleinen Pilker ohne Haken als Wurfgewicht!
Nach unzähligen Würfen kam plötzlich eine hammerharte Attacke! Der Drill war der Wahnsinn, meine 60g-Spinnrute bog sich zum Halbkreis und die Rollenbremse kreischte immer wieder auf! Nach einigen hektischen Fluchten konnte ich eine etwa 40cm lange Makrele aus dem Wasser heben, ich griff mir das Vorfach am Wirbel und wollte über die Steinblöcke auf den Weg der Mole balancieren, da schüttelte sich die Makrele los und verschwand zwischen den Steinblöcken der Mole im Wasser der Nordsee! Meine Enttäuschung war riesig!
Danach machte eine Strömung von der Schleuse, da alle Schleusentore geöffnet wurden, das Angeln an dieser Stelle unmöglich!

Es war ein super Urlaub mit viel Fisch und ich werde sicher wieder kommen!


----------



## LAC (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Okram

Marko, toller bericht - auch hier triffst du den nagel auf den kopf -  denn genau so ist die angelei, wie du sie beschreibst im juli in hvide sande. Freue mich über deine fänge und dass wir uns nochmal getroffen haben - wir sehen uns in hvide sande.
Gruss


----------



## Tim1983 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

So nach einer Woche Dänemark Urlaub sind meine Freundin und ich auch wieder zuhause, Anglertechnisch ging in Hvide Sande wieder einiges die Hornhechte waren super :vik:.
 Zu bemerken ist noch das wir ein paar Boardies einschliesslich Otto eher durch Zufall (auf gut Glück bei Otto zuhause vorbeigeschaut) getroffen hatten und ein wenig geplaudert haben und Otto uns zeigen wollte wie er die letzten Heringe überlisten wollte #6. 
Es war wieder mal ein schöner Urlaub in Dänemark ich hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder Otto, schöne Grüße auch von Lena.

Tim #h


----------



## cannibal - gast (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

So Leute bei mir steigt schon die Vorfreude auf meinen zweiten Hvide Sande Urlaub in diesem Jahr. Anfang September bin ich rund um die Schleuse anzutreffen. Hoffe das ich noch die eine oder andere Makrele von der Mole erwische. Highlight wird eine 22 std Tour mit der Bodil ab Thyboron. :vik:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

mann oh mann ihr steht ja fast alleien an der schleuse. wa otto wo wir da unsere 200 fische gefangen haben standen die ja wie die verrückten dicht an dicht. bald ist es soweit lieber otto. dann bist du dran. dann gibt es lecker bierchen. sollen wir dir noch was bestimmtes aus deutschland mitbringen ?

mfg


----------



## Costas (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> mann oh mann ihr steht ja fast alleien an der schleuse. wa otto wo wir da unsere 200 fische gefangen haben standen die ja wie die verrückten dicht an dicht. bald ist es soweit lieber otto. dann bist du dran. dann gibt es lecker bierchen. sollen wir dir noch was bestimmtes aus deutschland mitbringen ?
> 
> mfg



es täuscht. nichts mit alleine da stehen. es gab ca. 40 angler auf jeder seite, als wir angekommen sind. die ersten paar stunden waren nullnummer. erst später haben sich lücken geöffnet und wir konnten alle die guten stellen besetzt....otto voran. das foto wurde kurz vor dem afbruch zum grillen gemacht, als es nicht mehr so viele angler da waren.


----------



## goeddoek (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



CCH schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Ich hab da mal ne ganz andere Frage und zwar....was passiert eigentlich wenn man ohne den Dänischenfischereischein erwischt wird?



Ist zwar schon etwas länger her, dass CCH die Frage gestellt hat, da aber in der aktuellen Sportsfiskeren darüber geschrieben wurde, hier kurz die Info eingeworfen.

Vielleicht für den ein oder anderen gut zu wissen :q

Wenn man den Fisketegn nicht gelöst hast, kostet das 560 DKR. Man bekommt dann einen Zahlschein, der auf der Post eingelöst werden kann.


----------



## LAC (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ cannibalcatfisch
da gebe ich dir recht - Highlight wird eine 22 std Tour mit der Bodil ab Thyboron.
Makrelen in hvide sande im sept. ?  - da muss aber wirklich alles stimmen. 

@ goeddoek
Georg, 
sehr gut dein posting mit dem strafgeld von 560 kronen. 
Der staatliche angelschein ist pflicht in dänemark für einen angler. ( außer rentner und kinder)
Jetzt werden reichlich kontrollen gemacht, müssen wohl im anglerboard gelesen haben  dass reichlich angler ohne schein ihr glück versuchen.
Jungs und mädels, kauft einen schein - dann steht ihr auf der sicheren seite - etwa 130 kronen kostet er fürs jahr


----------



## Autor (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Zusammen und sorry, dass ich hier so reinbreche. Fahre Mitte August für eine Woche in die Nähe von Hvide Sande. Will gerne MeFos fischen gehen, wo macht das Sinn, wo ist das möglich. In den Auen ostseitig bestimmt gut, ist aber auch ein Fahrtweg von 1ner STunde. Wie sieht es an der Nordseeküste aus, oder im Fjord? Andere Auen in der Nähe, wo man zumindest Bachforellen gut fangen kann. Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Max der 14 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo,
komme am Samstag und wollte mal fragen, ob man schon Makrelen fangen kann? Und wie sieht es im Moment mit Hecht und Barsch im Ringköbingfjord aus.
Außerdem, auf was geht man mit seien Kinder, damit sie auch was fangen, damit keine Langenweile aufkommt? Und zu welchen Zeiten am besten.
Max
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/glossary.php?do=viewglossary&term=23


----------



## LAC (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Autor
um mefos zu landen ist das fliessgewässersystem der skjern au gut, auch die varde au ist zu empfehlen. Die anderen kleinen auen wie lydum au, falen au usw. besitzen einen guten forellen- und äschenbestand - sind jedoch zum teil privatgewässer.
Wenn du am holmslandklit wohnst, muss du schon eine kleine fahrt (etwa 1 std) in kauf nehmen, da dort nur sand ist und ferienhäuser. Die fliessgewässer sind südlich oder östlich vom fjord. Der fjord ist gut für hecht und barsch - mefo vereinzelt im bereich um hvide sande.
Die henne au ist auch mit forellen gut bestückt sowie hecht. In der ho bucht läuft die mefo gut - wenn du mit dem boot angelst.
Sonst läuft nur noch brandungsangeln, platte überall und wolfsbarsch südlich von svide sande, sowie makrele, an der großen mole nördlich in hvide sande .
Das war´s dann mit der angelei, alles weitere sind träumereien


@ Max der 14.te
Komme gerade von hvide sande - läuft sehr gut mit hornhecht - nur familien mit kinder sind dort und fangen gut. Habe in 2 std 19 hornhechte gelandet mit krabbenfleisch - für kinder ideal - da man sie auch am rand fangen kann, da die kinder ja beim weitwurf etwa dort hinkommen. Barsch läuft gut im fjord - auf hecht habe ich in letzter zeit nicht geangelt und makrele nur versucht.  Wetter ist super und langweilig kann es nicht werden, da die unterschiedlichsten menschen sich hier bewegen, da ihre kinder fische fangen.


----------



## Autor (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich sitze südlich am Fjord bei Hegnet. Die beiden großen Lachsauen sind mir natürlich auch gleich aufgefallen. Mich interessieren da mehr die Meerforellen, Bachforellen oder Äschen. Welche Abschnitte sind da am besten? Bei der Skjern Au muss ich scheinbar ins Hinterland um meine Ruhe und einen kleinen Fluss vorzufinden. Bei der Varde Au scheint Ruhe gar nicht möglich zu sein, wobei die für mich einfacher zu erreichen ist. Hat einer Detailinfos zu den beiden Auen. Welche Karte wo? Welche Stelle? Welche Angelart, köder?

Besten Dank vorab.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Autor schrieb:


> Ich sitze südlich am Fjord bei Hegnet. Die beiden großen Lachsauen sind mir natürlich auch gleich aufgefallen. Mich interessieren da mehr die Meerforellen, Bachforellen oder Äschen. Welche Abschnitte sind da am besten? Bei der Skjern Au muss ich scheinbar ins Hinterland um meine Ruhe und einen kleinen Fluss vorzufinden. Bei der Varde Au scheint Ruhe gar nicht möglich zu sein, wobei die für mich einfacher zu erreichen ist. Hat einer Detailinfos zu den beiden Auen. Welche Karte wo? Welche Stelle? Welche Angelart, köder?
> 
> Besten Dank vorab.


 


Beste Infos aus erster Hand bekommst du in Tarm
im Angelgeschäft von Boardie Costa.Der Laden liegt
direkt neben Aldi und ist vom Sortiment auf die Angelei
an den Auen abgestimmt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Autor
die beiden großen lachsflüsse (skjern und varde au) sind auch ausgezeichnete gewässer, wo die fischarten meerforelle, bachforelle und äsche zuhause sind. Beide auen fließen durch landschaftlich schöne gebiete - ruhe kannst du bei beiden finden - außer du angelst in varde in der stadt. Wo nun die besten stellen dort sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen - gefangen wird überall. Schon die kombination ruhe suchen und fangerfolge verbuchen, sind kombinationen die nicht immer passen. Siehe hvide sande beim hering bzw. hornhecht.
Du kannst informationen über den staatlichen touristikverein visit danemark bekommen betreffend der angelei, sie sitzen in kopenhagen sowie in hamburg (VisitDenmark,Glockengießerwall 2,D-20095 Hamburg)
Diese einrichtung kann dir auskunft geben - wer in dieser gegend sich - wenns um fischarten bzw. angelei geht  -bestens auskennt, sie haben förmlich partner.
Du musst aber die gewässer skjern au bzw. varde au angeben  - sonst landest du bei uns. Ich kenne zwar die gewässer und deren fischbestände, jedoch wo es dir gefällt nicht. Die henne au ist landschaftlich auch ein schönes gewässer, liegt driekt an der küstenstraße und du hast ruhe dort, kaufmann hansen in henne strand verkauft angelscheine dafür. 
Die skjern aue ist ja dänemarks grösstes fliessgewässersystem und bester lachsfluss, da findest du sicherlich einige stellen die dir gefallen, es ist jedoch aufgeteilt in unterschiedlichen pachtstrecken, d.h. du kannst nicht überall angeln, sondern nur dort wo der angelschein für gültig ist, der fischbestand ist optimal, jedoch muss man schon einige kilometer fahren - außer man hat sein sommerhaus am gewässer.
Bordie costas kennt sich mit der skjern au bestens aus - so wie ich gehört habe, verkauft er auch karten ob es nur für ein gebiet ist, kann ich nicht sagen kannst ihn mal eine pn senden, wo die schönsten und besten fanggebiete sind am gewässer. Jedoch eins steht fest - die kleinen dänischen auen sind schwer zu beangeln, wie der fjord auch - so berichten mir immer die angler, da sie sich das ganz anders vorgestellt haben - es sind halt naturgewässer.


----------



## Costas (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Autor schrieb:


> Ich sitze südlich am Fjord bei Hegnet. Die beiden großen Lachsauen sind mir natürlich auch gleich aufgefallen. Mich interessieren da mehr die Meerforellen, Bachforellen oder Äschen. Welche Abschnitte sind da am besten? Bei der Skjern Au muss ich scheinbar ins Hinterland um meine Ruhe und einen kleinen Fluss vorzufinden. Bei der Varde Au scheint Ruhe gar nicht möglich zu sein, wobei die für mich einfacher zu erreichen ist. Hat einer Detailinfos zu den beiden Auen. Welche Karte wo? Welche Stelle? Welche Angelart, köder?
> 
> Besten Dank vorab.



Hallo

Ich kann Dir die Skjern Au absolut empfehlen. Obwohl die Fänge in den letzen Wochen etwas zurückgegangen sind, wird es sich ab jetzt von Woche zur Woche bessern. 

Auf das Hauptsystem der Skjern Au kann man vor allem Lachse, Meerforellen und Hechte fangen. Barsche hat es natürlich auch. Wie auch hier zu lesen ist, wurden in den letzten  10 tagen viele Meerforellen in Hvide Sande gesichtet, was ein gutes Zeichen für Fänge in den nächsten Wochen ist.

Für Äsche und Bachforellen kann ich Dir - nebst den Flüssen die LAC schon erwähnt hat - auch die kleinen Nebenflüsse der Skjern Au empfehlen, welche man mit der gleichen Fischkarte beangeln kann. Besonders attraktiv ist jetzt die Omme Au. Sie ist 2 bis 4 Meter breit, bis 1m tief und hat relativ viele Kurven. Lachse und Meerforellen werden dort auch gefangen, aber nicht so oft.

Du schreibst Du willst gern "Ruhe" haben. Im Vergleich zur Hvide Sande und dem südlichen Teil des Fjords herrscht in den Auen überall Ruhe. Oder meinst Du damit, gar keine andere Angler zu begegnen?

Du fragst nach Tipps. Muss zuerst fragen, ob Du mit der Fliege angeln möchtest oder mit der Spinnrute.

Für die Skjern Au gibt's verschiedene Karten zu kaufen. Ich empfehle Dir die Karte vom Fjord-Skjern/Tarm-Albaek-Borris. Die kostet 80,-/Tag oder 300,-/Woche. Es gibt auch andere für weitere kleinere Teile östlich davon, welche mehr kosten, aber weniger Fische gefangen werden. Dafür gibt's dort garantiert mehr Ruhe :m

Gruss 
Costas


----------



## Frieder (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@all,
über 800 Einträge in einem Thema ...
Hochachtung ... ! #6
Es gibt ja auch einiges zu erzählen und zu berichten.

Das mit dem Boarditreffen in Hvide Sande kann ich nur begrüßen.
So lernt man endlich mal seine "Gesprächspartner" vom Board persönlich kennen. #g
Jürgen hatte mich ja auch angerufen und gebeten im Juni mitzukommen ...... doch wegen Terminüberschneidungen war es mir leider nicht möglich.#c
Wenn ich so den Bericht durchlese und mir die Fotos anschaue, war es doch ein bunt gemischter Haufen.
Schade, daß es nur so wenige waren.
Jungs, das muß besser werden ... !|director:

Nun ein paar Worte zum Angeln.
Wie ich so gelesen habe, werden dort haupsächlich Hornhecht, Hering und Makrele gefangen.
Na ja ........ ist eigentlich nicht´s für mich.
Platte und Dorschartige sind meine bevorzugten Fischarten.
Und wenn sich dann die Angler am Ufer so dicht versammeln, wie die Fische unter Wasser ...#y|splat2:
na dankeschön ......

Aber vielleicht klappt es ja doch noch einmal nach Hvide Sande zu fahren .....


----------



## Autor (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Besten Dank für die vielen und detaillierten Infos. WIrklich klasse, wenn man in einem Board so empfangen wird. Mein Problem ist, dass ich in 3 Wochen vor Ort bin und nur 1-2 halbe Tage Zeit zum Fischen habe (Meine Familie ist mit dabei). Daher nutze ich vorab die Zeit die Infos zu sammeln. Mit Ruhe meine ich nicht 40 Angler auf 1km Fluss, wie ich es in Schweden an der Mörrum gesehen habe. Mit Ruhe meine ich hier und da mal einen Angler treffen, aber immer noch genug Freiraum zum Fischen zu haben. Außerdem darf das Ziel nicht zu weit weg von Bjerregard sein (Skjern Au bereits 45 Min.) Ich fasse daher zusammen:

Skjern Au
Lachs, MeFo, BachFo, Äschen
Spinnfischen auf MeFo = Köderwahl???
Infos und Karten bei Costas im Laden (Adresse ist vermerkt )

Varde Au
Lachs MeFo, BachFo
Spinnfischen auf MeFo, oder Fliegenfischen auf BachFo

Henne Au
???
Geht hier auch Spinnfischen auf MeFos?


Eigentlich möchte ich am liebsten Spinnfischen auf Mefos oder Fliegenfischen auf MeFo, BachFo, Äschen. Ich tendiere klar zur Henne Au (hier fehlen mir allerdings noch einige Infos) oder zur Varde Au.

WIchtig für mich als Newi sind:
> Welche Abschnitte sind gut?
> Wo bekomme ich entsprechende Karten?
> Welche Köder laufen auf MeFo oder BachFo da oben?

Besten Dank noch einmal für eure Hilfe. #6


----------



## Costas (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Autor schrieb:


> Skjern Au
> Lachs, MeFo, BachFo, Äschen
> Spinnfischen auf MeFo = Köderwahl???
> Infos und Karten bei Costas im Laden (Adresse ist vermerkt )
> ...



An der Skjern Au kanst Du sowohl Spinnfischen, als auch Fliegenfischen . Die einheimischen angeln zur 70%-80% mit der Fliege, die Fänge sind zur 50% von Spinnfischer.

Köderwahl beim Spinnfischen: Schockfarben (orange, rot, gelb) und Kupfer. 

Karte bekommst Du überall, wo Du eine Karte kaufst.

Die guten Abschnitte variieren je nach Wasserstand und Grasswuchs. Bis vor letzten Woche hatten wir eine lange Trockenzeit und wenig Wasser in der AU...jetzt regnet es ohne Ende. Nach 3 Wochen kann es ganz anders aussehen. Am besten direkt beim Kartenkauf vor Ort nochmals nach den guten Stellen fragen.  

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Autor (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ALDI Skjern (Søndagsåbent)
 				Bredgade 132A
6900 Skjern

Hallo Costas,

bei diesem Aldi finde ich dich? Ab wann hast du morgens geöffnet? Dann schaue ich mal bei dir vorbei und lasse mich beraten |bla:


----------



## Costas (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Autor schrieb:


> ALDI Skjern (Søndagsåbent)
> Bredgade 132A
> 6900 Skjern
> 
> ...



Nein, 4km südlicher bei Aldi, Centervej 5, 6880 Tarm. Wir sind bei Centervej 3 Wand an Wand mit Aldi. Morgens ab 9:30, sasmtags ab 09:00. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Autor (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

OK, danke. Ist notiert. ;-)

Wie siehst es mit Varde und Henne aus, hat noch jemand Infos?


----------



## ScorcherOne (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich wäre auch interessiert an weiteren Informationen zu Varde Au bzw. Henne Au.
Kann jemand genaueres berichten?


----------



## Costas (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



ScorcherOne schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch interessiert an weiteren Informationen zu Varde Au bzw. Henne Au.
> Kann jemand genaueres berichten?



ich habe folgende statistik zur *varde au *gefunden:

gefangene lachse in 2009 bis zum 23.7.09: 70 (davon 4 im Juli)


als vergleich an der *skjern au*:

gefangene lachse 2009 bis zum 23.7.09: 371 (davon 32 im Juli). Durchschnittsgewicht: 7,3kg
gefangene meerforellen: 143 (davon 61 im Juli) Durschnittsgewicht: 3kg

an der Skjern Au muss man beide Fischarten für die Statistik melden, deswegen sind da beide bekannt. Leider gibt's keine Statistik über die anderen Fischarten. Meine persönliche Statistik für die letzten 12 Monate an der Skjern au: ca. 40 Hechte, 105cm und 90 cm waren die grössten.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Autor (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Also ich habs verstanden. Skjiern Au ich komme #h
Costas ich melde mich bei dir in der WOche 15.-21.08.09


----------



## okram24 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Leute!

Was läuft zur Zeit in Hvide Sande, sind die Makrelen jetzt schon richtig da?
Warum wird hier in letzter Zeit so wenig berichtet?

Bis bald Marko


----------



## LAC (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo, 
war gestern mal in hvide sande und habe zwei stündchen die hornhechte geärgert - sind noch reichlich da. Dieses nur zur information, die auf dem wege nach hvide sande sind um dort fische zu fangen. Wer mit krabben sie angelt, sollte nicht krabben nehmen, die sehr weich schon sind - sie werden schön säuberlich abgelutscht bzw. beim anschlag vom haken fallen.

@ Autor / ScorcherOne
mit den fangstatistiken der varde und skjern au, die costas gepostet hat, sieht man zwar die fangergebnisse, jedoch nicht die zahl der angler. Beide fliessgewässer sind gut, wobei die skjern au - weltbekannt für ihren guten lachsbestand ist, d.h. sie wird auch stark besucht von anglern - es ist unser lachsgewässer no.1.


Nicht so stark von anglern aufgesucht wird die varde au, am tage der angeleröffnung waren zig angler am gewässer der varde au, es wurden auch reichlich lachse und mefos gelandet. Es waren nur vereinsmitglieder am gewässer und sie hatten heimvorteil.
Die zahl der fische die gelandet wurden habe ich nicht mehr im kopf sowie die anzahl der angler, jedoch habe ich mal eine hochrechnung gemacht stückzahlen /angler/ tag. 
Um einen am haken zu bekommen, muss man lange angeln, d.h. einige tage. Damit möchte ich nur sagen - sie hüpfen nicht so am haken wie bachforellen oder äschen, da die lachse ja ihre fressgewohnheit umstellen. 
Wer glaubt - heute gehe ich mal schnell auf lachs - um einen zu landen, der liegt sehr nahe kurz vor der verzweifelung bevor er einen am haken hat, jedoch ist die angelei sehr spannend.
Die henne au, kenne ich nicht so gut, so wie ich gehört und gesehen habe, sind gute forellen dort gelandet worden. Ein jahr später lief es nicht so gut mit den forellen - woran es gelegen hat, kann ich nicht sagen - sie hatten nur rotaugen und kleine hechte gelandet. Ich glaube. der kaufmann hansen hat einen besatzplan - welche fische er dort eingesetzt hat, bzw. welch dort auch gefangen werden können.

Nach den wissenschaftlichen untersuchungen der kleinen auen durch el-abfischung, hat die lydum au, den besten bachforellen bestand sowie einen guten äschenbestand - nur eine kleine strecke hat ein verein für die angelei frei gegeben, wo man ausser den staatlichen auch noch einen tagesschein kaufen muss, zwei fische dürfen pro tag entnommen werden. Zur infomation: kontrollen sind dort - da jeder angler gesehen wird. Das gewässer ist top, jedoch schwer zu beangeln.

Autor / ScorcherOne, möchtet ihr mehr über den fischbestand der gewässer in dk wissen, kurz eine pn senden.

@ Okram
Marko, habe jetzt einen wilden, der will nur makrelen - wie wild er zuschlägt und was dabei rauskommt, berichte ich. Das wetter ist schon wild momentan :q

Gruß


----------



## Detty (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin Moin!
Ja Otto da hast du recht das dass Wetter zur zeit schon wild ist.
Übrigens hast ne pn von mir! 
Wir sind gestern aus Hvide Sande zurückgekommen.
Das Wetter hat einem einfach ein strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.Hat es mal nicht gerade geregnet war der Wind so Stark bzw. kam so ungünstig das man das Angeln von der Mole bzw.vom Strand vergessen konnte.Wie schon einige vor mir geschrieben lief dafür der Hornhecht immer noch Super.Mein kumpel hat so um die 20 Stück mitgenommen das hat ihm gereicht und ich hab aus spass mal 2 Stück gefischt und ihm geschenkt.Donnerstag lief der Hornhecht zwar aber nicht so wie die tage zuvor .....als "geheimwaffe"hat sich dort Seelachs erwiesen.Bezahlbar und sehr fängig!
Leider waren auch wieder einige Idioten vertreten die versucht haben mit Paternostern die Hornis zu reissen :r #q .Am letzten Tag sind wir dann noch mal nach Ringöbing zu einem Alten bekannten gefahren um dort von seinem Anleger etwas zu fischen.Ich sag nur Barsch pur,da ist man noch mal auf seine kosten gekommen.Nächste Woche soll das Wetter in Hvide Sande aber besser werden!Jetzt ist mein Vater unsere letzte hoffnung der ist Donnerstag angereist und bleibt eine Woche...vielleicht hat er ja mehr glück.Trotzdem war es mal wieder eine schöne woche in DK die man so schnell nicht vergisst zumal ich mir nen schönes andenken mit genommen habe!:r Hab seit Donnerstag zwei Dicke /geschwollende füße  zum glück hab ich keine schmerzen naja mal schauen was der Doktore am Montag dazu sagt ich hab nämlich noch ne Woche Urlaub und wollte die eigentlich am Gewässer verbringen.
Gruss & Petri


----------



## LAC (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ CCH
hallöchen, pn ist angekommen und beantwortet. 
Das wetter soll besser werden, die sonne kommt auch schon durch, jedoch bläst der wind gewaltig - war gerade am fjord bei den esehäusern, da saßen zwei jungangler am steeg und waren glücklich - da sie einige barsche darunter auch ein prachtvollen barsch gefangen hatten. Sie starteten gerade und kämpften zwar beim auswurf mit dem wind, jedoch waren sie voll in aktion und machten es sogar sehr gut mit einer montage die immer fängig ist, die jedoch kaum einer anwendet. Sie hatten mit wind und wetter nichts am hut - war herrlich mit anzusehen.
Das mit deinen dicken füßen ist ja nicht so gut, ich wünsche dir alles gute, dass es nichts schlimmes ist und du wieder deien alten socken tragen kannst zum angeln  drücke dir die daumen.
Gruss


----------



## Autor (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Tja, auch die Varde Au hört sich sehr gut für mich an. 

Ich habe nur leider wenig Zeit und daher benötige ich jemanden, der mir am Tag des Fischens eine Karte gibt und sagt wohin ich fahren und womit ich fischen muss. Das ist für mich das effizienteste.  Und da kommt mir Costas natürlich sehr gelegen mit seinem Laden - auch wenn die Skjern Au bestimmt nicht grad wenig besucht wird. 

Wenn mir natürlich jemand eine Anlaufadresse an der Varde Au nennen kann, dann bin ich für alles offen


----------



## Costas (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Autor schrieb:


> ....auch wenn die Skjern Au bestimmt nicht grad wenig besucht wird.
> ....



Bei den "gut besuchten Stellen" an der Skjern Au begegnet man höchstens 5-6 Angler in 5 Stunden. Bei weniger gut besuchten Stellen ev. gar keinen. Ich fische seit langer Zeit an der Skjern Au und Bedrängnis war nie ein Problem. Das liegt einerseites daran, dass man Lachse suchen muss und die Angler bewegen sich immer. Es gibt aber auch eine ehtische Regel, dass man sich nach (fast) jedem Wurf, sich ein Paar Schritte flussabwärts bewegen muss. Die einheimischen halten sich 100% daran. Und bei den 40km Angelrevier (je Uferseite!) ist es eh kein Problem.

Übrigens, ich bin dafür, dass man diese Regel mit dem Platz-Wechsel auch in HS einführen soll. Könnt Ihr Euch das vorstellen? |supergri


----------



## Autor (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ja ich bin mal gespannt, wie es wird. Vielleicht hat der Angelgott Mitleid mit mir und schenkt mir einen sonnigen Tag, den perfekten Tip von Costas und eine schöne MeFo oder sogar einen Lachs.

Und wenn nichts kommt, dann freue ich mich einfach nur mal wieder geangelt zu haben. :q


----------



## Tanny (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo , mein Mann und ich wollten eigentlich kurzfristig nach Hvide Sande , aber da wir bezüglich des Angelkutters sehr viel schlechtes gelesen haben , haben wir uns gedacht uns was anderes zu suchen . Denn dort gibt es lt. Google keinen Bootsverleih , somit ist man dann wohl auf den Kutter angewiesen . Wir wollten überwiegend auf Makrele , Platte und vieleicht Dorsch . Wo geht ihr denn dort immer angeln ? Geht ihr nur in die Brandung dort ? Wo ist es für Angler denn besser , in Hvide Sande oder in Hirtshals ? Wir sind bezüglich Dänemark noch sehr unerfahren , waren letztes Jahr in Spodsbjerg schöne Gegend , tolles Boot von IBI , schlechter Fang . Wir müssen jetzt bald buchen , nur leider wissen wir noch nicht wo . Jeden Tag mit dem Kutter raus , ist auch nicht das wahre . Vieleicht habt ihr ja tipps .

Vielen Dank


----------



## cannibal - gast (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Tanny schrieb:


> Hallo , mein Mann und ich wollten eigentlich kurzfristig nach Hvide Sande , aber da wir bezüglich des Angelkutters sehr viel schlechtes gelesen haben , haben wir uns gedacht uns was anderes zu suchen . Denn dort gibt es lt. Google keinen Bootsverleih , somit ist man dann wohl auf den Kutter angewiesen . Wir wollten überwiegend auf Makrele , Platte und vieleicht Dorsch . Wo geht ihr denn dort immer angeln ? Geht ihr nur in die Brandung dort ? Wo ist es für Angler denn besser , in Hvide Sande oder in Hirtshals ? Wir sind bezüglich Dänemark noch sehr unerfahren , waren letztes Jahr in Spodsbjerg schöne Gegend , tolles Boot von IBI , schlechter Fang . Wir müssen jetzt bald buchen , nur leider wissen wir noch nicht wo . Jeden Tag mit dem Kutter raus , ist auch nicht das wahre . Vieleicht habt ihr ja tipps .
> 
> Vielen Dank




Also der Kutter die MS"Solea" ist nen super Kutter, also probieren geht über studieren, von daher würde ich euch eine Ausfahrt nahe legen. Ansonsten könnte ihr noch nach Thyboron oder nach Esbjerg von dort werde auch Makrelenfahrten angeboten. Wenn Ostwind ist dann probiert es von den Molen in Hvide Sande.


----------



## LAC (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Übrigens, ich bin dafür, dass man diese Regel mit dem Platz-Wechsel auch in HS einführen soll. Könnt Ihr Euch das vorstellen? |supergri 

Costas, ich ja, dann verfangen sie sich beim wechseln der plätze alle an land schon. Wäre reif für einen film.

Costas, wenn ich schreibe, die skjern au wird reichlich besucht, dann ist das zwar der fall, sie ist ja das beste lachsgewässer, jedoch auch das grösste fließgewässersystem, wo man sich verlaufen kann. In meinen augen ist sie für ein lachsgewässer dieser qualität - ein gewässer wo man wirklich noch ruhe und einsame ecken finden kann. Jedenfalls ist sie immer eine reise wert. Wenn ich die wahl zwischen skjern und varde au hätte, wurde ich die skjern au vorzieghen. Der fischbestand ist halt besser dort und landschaftlich ist es einmalig dort. 

Habe vor zwei tagen mal einige barsche gelandet
Gruss Otto


----------



## Costas (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto

Es regnet und stürmt heute hier. War gestern kurz an der Skjern Au und die Hechte waren ganz wild. Ich hatte viele Nachläufer, Fehlbisse und konnte "nur" 2 landen, 65cm und 32cm. Einige kleine Barsche auch dazu...leider keine Salmoniden, aber die kommen noch. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## TapfererSchneider (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

N`abend zusammen,
das mit dem wind stimmt wohl, verdammt stürmisch heut.aber morgen soll es ja wieder ein bisschen besser werden. war heut mit der wathose im gamle gab unterwegs und die wellen sind mir fast bis in die schuhe geschwappt :q . dafür konnt ich die köder mit dem wind gut 150 meter weit werfen und richtig viel strecke machen. gebracht hats mir nen schönen Barsch von 35 cm und nen kleinen hecht von 45 cm, der mir aber beim abhaken wieder ins wasser gefallen ist  . leider bricht für mich morgen schon wieder der letzte tag hier oben an, aber ich werde definitiv wieder kommen...

@ Costas
Sorry das ichs nicht geschafft habe mal auf der anderen fjordseite bei dir im laden vorbei zu schauen. hatte mich echt aufs lachsangeln in den auen gefreut. aber ich habe die familie mit und musste deswegen meine angelaktivitäten in die frühen morgenstunden verlagern. aber im herbst werde ich wieder hier oben sein, und dann definitiv mal bei dir reinschauen...


----------



## Costas (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Costas
Sorry das ichs nicht geschafft habe mal auf der anderen fjordseite bei dir im laden vorbei zu schauen. hatte mich echt aufs lachsangeln in den auen gefreut. aber ich habe die familie mit und musste deswegen meine angelaktivitäten in die frühen morgenstunden verlagern. aber im herbst werde ich wieder hier oben sein, und dann definitiv mal bei dir reinschauen...[/QUOTE]

ja, schade. nach dem 15.9. darf man nicht mehr an der skjern au angeln....dafür ist hechtjagd angesagt, vor allem im fjord.


----------



## troutscout (2. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

moin moin, back from HS yesterday! #h

wie besprochen ein kurzer bericht der letzten 2 wochen.
wir hatten ein ferienhaus in haurvig auf der fjordseite. hier der tip immer darauf zu achten, dass das haus weit genug von der strasse weg ist. da ist genauso viel los wie auf der B1 wenn schalke gegen den bvb spielt#c, ohne scherz, wer's ruhiger will braucht mehr abstand. 

zur fahrt, da wir aus dem westfälischen (very good old germany|rolleyes) kommen, hatten wir praktisch nur die möglichkeit über die A1 zu fahren. aufgrund er dauerbauestelle zw. bremen und hamburg und dem nadelöhr elbtunnel ein ziemliches risiko. auf der hinfahrt(18.07.) sind wir um 3:30 los und hatten keine probleme. die schlange der rückreisenden die wir dann von varde bis ich weiss nicht wohin gesehen haben, hat uns dazu veranlasst, gestern um 8:30 die biege zu machen (schweren herzens). 
es war aber die richtige wahl. keine probleme in DK. am elbtunnel gab es dann schon 7 km stau, die aber erträglich waren, da es permanent irgendwie weiter ging. 
*fazit: der frühe vogel fängt den fisch (natürlich umzumünzen auf die fahrtzeiten!!)*
zu den fischen: hornhecht lief an der schleuse wie sau! :vik:nichts zu fangen ist praktisch unmöglich. köder, garnelen, fetzen, maden, alles geht auch mefo-blinker. allerdings ist das mehr ein happening, das mag nicht jeder ist für familien aber aufgrund der fängigkeit nicht schlecht. so konnte ich mir auch das rotaugen-fangen am fjord ersparen. 

platte habe ich von dort auch gefangen, war als hotspot in den hs-prospekt enthalten. achtung: gulp alive von deutschland mitnehmen, vorort kann man das nicht bezahlen (hatte keine zeit mich vorher einzudecken). von der mole im hafen (meerseite) habe ich leider nur einen untermaßigen dorsch gefangen ansonsten durch dummheit nur material versenkt! 
makrelen fänge sind mir nicht bekannt geworden, dass wetter war aber auch mehr durchwachsen. 
*nochmal achtung: irgendwo hatte ich schon mal gelesen wg. dem fischereischein. auf jeden fall lösen! die entsprechende dänische behörde macht ständig kontrollen. hab so das ein oder andere lange gesicht bewundern dürfen!*
da ich zuhause kaum zum angeln komme, fahre ich gerne zu fo-pu in DK und bin vom prinzip jedesmal begeistert über die anlagen, sauber, gepflegt, in der regel superfische. wir waren zum put + take in klegod. da ging aber garnix (in 2 stunden). dann etwas weiter nach sondervig wo wir dann gut gefangen haben (mehrere exemplare um die 3 kg). die anderen p+t (z. b. stauning) waren mir zu weit. nymdegab hab ich auch nicht ausprobiert, war mir zu windig (man wird nicht jünger). von solchen teichen und fischen kann man hier nur träumen!
im augenblick fällt mir nicht weiter was ein...
horrido!


----------



## toga (3. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin!
Wir sind seit Freitag zurück. Kann Troutscout nur zustimmen: An der Schleuse das reinst Horni-Massaker. Selbst unser 4-Jährige (Nr.3) könnte welche landen. War immer sehr viel los. Egal bei welchem Wetter. Die Hornis bissen immer. Selbst mein mittlerer Sohnemann (Nr. 2) bekam als Nichtangler Lust und Laune. War kinderleicht. Hatte einen älteren Dänen gesehen, der mit einem einfachen Korken und einem 5-Öre-Stück als Gewicht angelte.
Wobei die Hornis meist besser auf Garnele bissen:q. Ob vom Kiosk oder Aldi war egal, nur der Preis war sehr unterschiedlich#q. An manchen Tagen war aber auch auf bewegtem Honi-Schwanzstück besseres angeln. Hatte ich das Gefühl.

An der Mole lief wohl nicht viel. Mal ein paar Platte. Makrelen: Fehlanzeige. Ist wohl noch zu kalt. Insider sagten Ostwind wäre nicht schlecht. Ich dachte, dass gelte nur fürs Bernsteinsammeln#d.
Da wir unser Haus in Söndervig hatten, waren wir auch einige Male dort am P+T. Sehr gepflegt! Dort wurden fette Regenbogner raus geholt. Auch mein großer Sohnemann (Nr. 1) hatte eine. Die schmeckte leider nur so, wie der Teich roch: muffig! Mußten wir leider entsorgen.

HS: immer eine Reise wert!

Gruß
Toga


----------



## TapfererSchneider (3. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo zusammen,
so bin auch wieder zurück aus HS.
als allererstes muss ich mal was los werden über mein ferienhaus. ich habe dieses jahr über "novasol" #q ein haus in bjerregard gebucht und bin alles andere als zufrieden gewesen. das haus war muffig und die dusche war voll schimmel. trotz reklamation vor ort nahm sich der anbieter aber nix von diesem mangel an. sie schickten eine putzfrau die noch mal grob das bad wischte und damit war das thema für die erledigt und es gab kein weiteres entgegenkommen von seiten "novasol". finds schon ne frechheit das ich für so viel geld so ein armutszeugnis von haus bekomme und der anbieter sich nix anmerken lässt. also ich habe über die das letzte mal ein haus gebucht... |gr: wenn ich überlege was für ein schönes haus wir im letzten jahr für weit weniger geld bei einem anderen anbieter  bekommen haben, dann muss ich echt sagen das es sich definitiv lohnt mal die kataloge der verschiedenen anbieter genau zu prüfen, und auch mal im internet zu stöbern was andere so bei bestimmten anbietern erlebt haben...
zur anreise muss ich auch sagen das die ganzen baustellen auf der A1 echt zur geduldsprobe werden können. wir hatten in einer baustelle vor hamburg eine vollsperrung die uns mal gut drei stunden gekostet hätte, aber wie es der zufall wollte kamen wir direkt an einer ausfahrt zu stehen, und so konnten wir runter von der bahn und haben uns dann über land bis kurz vor den elbtunnel durchgeschlagen. so war der zeitverlust nicht ganz so groß. auf der rückreise sind wir dann ziemlich gut aus dänemark raus gekommen, haben aber im radio schon von 10 km stau vor dem elbtunnel gehört. nach kurzem studium der karte entschlossen wir uns dazu von der A7 bei Neumünster runter zu fahren und ca 30 km autostraße richtung Lübeck zu fahren. dann bei Bad Segeberg wieder auf die A 21 und von dort wieder richtung hamburg und hinter dem elbtunnel wieder auf die A1. so konnten wir das nadelöhr elbtunnel umfahren ohne im stau zu stehen, und von den gefahrenen kilometern her war es auch nicht wesentlich weiter.
jetzt aber zum wesentlichen, der fischerei.
ich habe dieses jahr zum ersten mal die wathose eingepackt, so das ich mein glück auch mal an stellen im fjord versuchen konnte die sonst nur schwer erreichbar sind für uferangler. mit masse habe ich im südlichen teil des fjordes den hechten nachgestellt, welche auch zahlreich vorhanden waren. ich konnte sie dieses jahr mit fast allen ködern überlisten. angefangen bei kleinen 8 - 10 cm wobblern, über große wobbler bis 25 cm, bis hin zu tauwürmern die ich eigentlich zum aalangeln angeboten hatte. auch kleine 2er spinnerblätter, jerkbaits, spinnerbaits, blinker und gummifische haben gut gefangen. köderfisch an der segelpose war auch recht fängig. das einzige was mich verwundert hat war die tatsache das keiner der gefangenen fische größer als 50 cm war und die meisten fische so um die 40 cm hatten. selbst mit den größten ködern waren nur kleine hechte zu überreden #c . zum teil waren meine gefangene fische genauso groß wie der köder selbst.trotzdem bin ich mit gut 20 gefangenen hechten in einer woche doch schon sehr zufrieden.  als beifang konnte ich ein schönes golden gefärbtes 22 cm rotauge auf nen minispinner, und etliche barsche auf alle möglichen köder verzeichnen, wobei der größte immerhin auf 38 cm kam. na ja alles in allem war es wieder recht schön in dänemark. wenn nächstes jahr das ferienhaus auch noch hält was der katalog verspricht, und die fische ein wenig an größe zulegen dann wird es nächstes jahr bestimmt der perfekte urlaub...  #h

in diesem sinne
allzeit petri heil
Der Schneider


----------



## Autor (3. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Und mein Urlaub rückt immer näher und das Wetter wird immer besser. Skjern Au ich will einen Lachs oder eine MeFo von dir |bla:

@Costas: Wie sieht es aus? Läuft es? Hecht, MeFo, Lachs, ich brauche endlich wieder ein paar ruhige STunden am Wasser. Hoffe, ich habe Glück mit dem Wetter und den Fischen. SChätze, dass ich am 17.08. das erste Mal loskomme.


----------



## Costas (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



			
				Autor;2590587...

@Costas: Wie sieht es aus? Läuft es? Hecht schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Es fliesst immer mehr Wasser durch die Skjern Au, was uns mehr Lachse und Meerforellen gibt. Es werden täglich mehr gefangen. Dafür sind die meisten dieser Spätlachsen etwas kleiner, d.h. ca. 4-kg im Schnitt. Zusammen mit einem Freund habe ich vor 2 Tagen innerhalb von 2 Minuten 6 schöne Barsche zw. 30 und 35cm gefangen. Das war ein neues Erlebnis für mich an der Au. Vor 1 Woche haben bei mir die Hechte wie verrückt gebissen. Habe 2 gefangen, einer darunter bei 65cm, und hatte noch mehrere Nachläufer und Fehlbisse.
> 
> ...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

oh leute bald gehts los. hoffentlich ist das wetter dann noch gut.

@otto; ein paar fische müssen wir noch jagen gehen , nur wo friere ich die alle ein. mal gucken otto sonst schmeissen wir deine bude voll. du kannst mit uns dann ja nochmal an den fjord abläufer kommen, weisst noch wo ? hattest du uns ja gezeigt.

@Costa: ich glaube wir machen uns dann auch mal bekannt oder ? ich hab gehört du hast nen angeladen ? auch alles in der nähe von hs ?

@Jürgen: schaffst das doch zu kommen ? 

mfg fabi


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> oh leute bald gehts los. hoffentlich ist das wetter dann noch gut.
> 
> @otto; ein paar fische müssen wir noch jagen gehen , nur wo friere ich die alle ein. mal gucken otto sonst schmeissen wir deine bude voll. du kannst mit uns dann ja nochmal an den fjord abläufer kommen, weisst noch wo ? hattest du uns ja gezeigt.
> 
> ...


----------



## bloozer (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hey freunde...

bin nun auch schon seit einigen tagen wieder in dänemark...
makrelen sind noch nicht vor ort, hornhecht beisst wie wild,
wird mir aber irgendwie schon zu langweilig... werde heute abend mal im fjord mit ner wathose mein glück auf hecht versuchen.

hat jemand von euch die letzten tage makrelen gefangen, oder ein paar platten/dorsch rausgeholt?

@otto: bist du die tage nochmal in hvide sande? dann können wir nochmal gemeinsam los auf plattfisch...

einen schönen tag wünsche ich euch noch... 
Daniel


----------



## Costas (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Costa: ich glaube wir machen uns dann auch mal bekannt oder ? ich hab gehört du hast nen angeladen ? auch alles in der nähe von hs ?
> 
> mfg fabi



hallo fabi

wir haben ja schon über PN geredet. "hauptberuflich" angle ich, das forum ist mein hobby und damit es sonst nicht langweilig wird gibt's auch den angelladen. ist ca. 50min. von HS weg, direkt bei der skjern au. wenn du hier bist und lust hast an der au zu angeln, dann melde dich rechtzeitig. wir können gemeinsam eine runde drehen. 

gruss
costas


----------



## LAC (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ bloozer
ja, ich bin morgen oder übermorgen in hvide sande - mit angler, entscheidet sich heute abend. 
Normal wäre ich jetzt in zadar an der adria - meine frau war jedoch vor fünf tagen in einem unfall verwickelt - man hat ihr den wagen zu schrott gefahren, an dem tag wo ich starten wollte.  Wie ich gelesen habe - willst du nach bielefeld und suchst jemand der dich bis hamburg mitnimmt. Es kann sein, dass ich nach deutschland fahre - muss bis zum 14. einen termin in westfalen wahrnehmen. Wollt ihn auf der rückfahrt wahrnehmen, es könnte sein, dass ich am 09.-10. nach westfalen fahre. Hoffe wir haben einen neuen wagen dann, mit dem zweitwagen ist es ein kleines risiko - hat 300.000 km gelaufen. Will nicht liegen bleiben und dann mit zug, taxi und auf schusters rappen alles machen.  Melde mich noch deswegen per pn.
Gruss


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ bloozer
> ja, ich bin morgen oder übermorgen in hvide sande - mit angler, entscheidet sich heute abend.
> Normal wäre ich jetzt in zadar an der adria - meine frau war jedoch vor fünf tagen in einem unfall verwickelt - man hat ihr den wagen zu schrott gefahren, an dem tag wo ich starten wollte.  Wie ich gelesen habe - willst du nach bielefeld und suchst jemand der dich bis hamburg mitnimmt. Es kann sein, dass ich nach deutschland fahre - muss bis zum 14. einen termin in westfalen wahrnehmen. Wollt ihn auf der rückfahrt wahrnehmen, es könnte sein, dass ich am 09.-10. nach westfalen fahre. Hoffe wir haben einen neuen wagen dann, mit dem zweitwagen ist es ein kleines risiko - hat 300.000 km gelaufen. Will nicht liegen bleiben und dann mit zug, taxi und auf schusters rappen alles machen.  Melde mich noch deswegen per pn.
> Gruss



ey otto hast mein beitrag gelesen ? wenn nach deutschland kommst und hinter hamburg bist meld dich. bin ja hier zwischen hh und bremen. bin 15 minuten von der autobahnabfahrt sittensen wech. also denk an mich.

mfg


----------



## bloozer (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo,

ich war gestern abend im fjord auf hecht angeln mit
wathose usw. obwohl ich einige hechte gesehen habe,
habe ich dennoch keinen einzigen biss bekommen?

habt ihr eine ahnung woran das liegt? ich habe
eigentlich genauso geangelt wie in deutschland
(wo ich auch regelmaessig meine hechte fange, wobbler/blinker usw...) habt ihr irgendwelche tipps
oder ratschlaege fuer mich? soll ich unten bei
nymegad bei den stegen ins wasser gehen und dann
an der schilfkante langgehen? faengt man vielleicht 
mit koederfisch besser? das problem war auch,
das alles voller kraut war...

danke fuer eure hilfe!

@otto: waere echt cool wenn ich mitfahren koennte bei
dir! bis wann weisst du denn bescheid, ob du faehrst?
wann bist du genau heute oder morgen in hvide sande?


----------



## Costas (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



bloozer schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich war gestern abend im fjord auf hecht angeln mit
> wathose usw. obwohl ich einige hechte gesehen habe,
> ...



hallo

es gibt immer tage, bei denen die  hechte einfach nicht beissen wollen, egal was man macht. letzte woche haben sie bei mir an der skjern au wie verrückt gebissen, gestern war wieder nichts. war's vielleicht zu warm?

auf jeden fall, der fjord hat an vielen stellen diese kraut. man kan an diesen stellen nur mit oberfläche-wobbler oder ganz leichten spinner. 

gruss
costas


----------



## LAC (6. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ boolzer
ich bin heute um 17.00 uhr in hvide sande, sitze rechts vom agelladen - draußen - und trinke mir eine cola.
Trage ein schlapphut.
Betreffend der beisslust ist es wie costas es schon erwähnt hat, wobei es um die stege nicht die besten plätze sind. Ich war gestern auch etwas angeln in einem see, konnte die dicken forellen sehen, habe ihnen alles vor der nase angeboten, jedoch gebissen haben sie nicht. War eine lehrstunde, nur drei mal - die ich dann noch beim landen verloren habe. Ich glaube es war zu warm - oder sie lieben nicht den vollmond bzw. was ich ihnen angeboten habe.
Wenn du kommst - sehen wir uns und können uns über diese fahrt unterhalten.
Gruß

Nachsatz:
@ WolfsburgVirus
Fabi, entschuldige, dass ich dich übersehen habe, jedoch danke für die antwort, dass ich dich vegessen habe, hier kommt die antwort.
Momentan läuft es bei uns auf hochtouren hier und ich bin nur noch ein halber mann, da ein wagen zu schrott gefahren wurde und wir auf den neuen wagen warten. 
Normal wäre ich jetzt am mittelmeer, jedoch sitze ich hier noch eingeklemmt in dänemark. 
Wann willst du denn im herbst mit deinem wohnmobil starten? d.h. wann bist du hier und wann können wir uns in hs treffen - jürgen ist im herbst auch hier - komm nicht früher, dann sind keine fische da. Betreffend der fische, werfe sie mir nicht in den räumen, du kannst sie im angelladen in hs einfrieren lassen - dort bekommst du ein gefrierfach für 100 kronen eine woche lang. Wenn ich mitgehe musst du zwei nehmen, wenn nicht reicht dein gefrierfach im wohnmobil :q
Betreffend der fahrt nach deutschland - wo ich bei dir vorbeikommen soll - kann ich noch nichts genaues sagen - bis zum 14.08. muss ich in deutschland sein - es geht nur hin und her, d.h. ich werde alles an in 24 std machen, entweder mit dem wagen, was noch in den sternen steht oder mit dem zug von flensburg aus.
Wann willst du denn kommen im herbst? Wenn du flexibel bist und kommen kannst, wann du willst, dann sage ich dir, wann die heringe da sind, wobei im fjord es immer läuft.
Fabi, werde dich jedoch besuchen, wenn ich in hamburg bin, niste mich immer dort in ein kleines stundenhotel ein, da ich ja kaum schlafe, wenn ich in einer großstadt bin - so viel sehenswürdigkeiten sind dort und wenn wir uns noch treffen - dann zeigst du mir die welt mal richtig :q 
Gruß


----------



## dippl (6. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo allerseits , also ich war letzte Woche bei Heinz - Otto K. im Lydum Art Center. Habe dort im Studio mit meiner Fam. gewohnt. Kann ich nur empfehlen , super Austattung ,  ruhig , sauber und eine nicht alltägliche Einrichtung . Und H-Otto ist schon ein Unikum der ganz besonderen Art :vik:.Er kennt glaube ich jeden Zipfel in der näheren Umgebung und auch ganz besonders den Fjord und seine Ausläufer. Haben an so einem mal zusammen auf Barsch geangelt und mußte mir direkt ne´Klatsche einfangen . Ich habe zwar den ersten und auch recht ansehnlichen Burschen gefangen , aber dann kam Otto so richtig auf Touren und konnte einen Barsch nachdem anderen fangen . Es waren nachher glaube ich ca. 12-15 Stück |kopfkrat.Naja ... dafür habe ich an DEM Angelsee in Lydum ( wo wirklich Klamotten von Regenbogner drin sind ) eine recht ansehnliche überlisten können- 63cm und 6,5 pfd. War wirklich VERDAMMT schwer, zudem der See z.Zt. sehr verkrautet ist. 
Waren dann nochmal zusammen in Hvide Sande zum Horni´s angeln , und das lief auch sehr gut. Wie gesagt , Otto kennt sehr viele nützliche Dinge die man wirklich brauchen kann .
Auch die Künstlerische Seite , die es bei mir eigentlich bis dahin nicht gab , konnte Otto mir entlocken . Auf jedenfall ist der Strand bei Nymindegab jetzt von allen schwarzen Steinen befreift:q.Einfach geile Dinger die mann zu allerei gebrauchen kann. Ja ich weiß ... es ist verboten , aber alles was Spaß macht ist ...!
Also ... wenn Ihr mal entspannen wollt und Angeln bis zum umfallen , das LYDUM ART CENTER ist die richtige Adresse. 
Gruß dippl


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ WolfsburgVirus
> Fabi, entschuldige, dass ich dich übersehen habe, jedoch danke für die antwort, dass ich dich vegessen habe, hier kommt die antwort.
> Momentan läuft es bei uns auf hochtouren hier und ich bin nur noch ein halber mann, da ein wagen zu schrott gefahren wurde und wir auf den neuen wagen warten.
> Normal wäre ich jetzt am mittelmeer, jedoch sitze ich hier noch eingeklemmt in dänemark.
> ...



hallo otto mit trffen in deutschland bekommen wir hin. wir sind vom 10.10 eine woche kurz vor hvide sande. ich freue mich jetzt schon. ja ich weiss nur ich beim angeln kleiner gefrierschrank. otto dabei 5 gefrierschränke:m.

mfg


----------



## LAC (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ dippel
Andreas nicht so viel dickes, wir haben doch nur zusammen geangelt, alles andere ist doch zweitrangig und findet man überall.

@ WolfsburgVirus
Fabi, nein nein, so sieht es nicht aus mit den gefrierfächern z.b. habe ich heute nur zwei hornhechte in den abendstunden landen können - die meiste zeit habe ich mich mit einem bordie unterhalten, wie man sie noch am haken bekommt, er hat vier exemplare landen können und war glücklich, kein anderer angler hatte in der zeit einen gelandet - es sah also heute nicht gut aus. 
Bordie bloozer, hat gestern noch heringe gefangen und den eimer voll bekommen - heute ging keiner am haken..
Am 10.10. ist ein guter termin, jürgen ist ab mitte oktober hier und wir werden uns treffen - heringe sind dann angesagt und hecht im fjord sowie barschund rotaugen |bigeyes
Wenn ich demnächst über hamburg fahre, werde ich dort übernachten, dann rufe ich dich an und du zeigst mir die hot spots der großstadt - das wird lustig werden. Kenne hamburg ganz gut, eine verbindung besteht ja seit etwa tausend jahren mit dänemark, denn die wikinger belagerten hamburg schon und einige hundert jahre später wurden fische von nymindegab am fjord von den ese mädchen haltbar gemacht und bis nach hamburg mit dem wagen gekarrt. Und fast alle angler die nach hvide sande fahren, müssen über hamburg und freuen sich über den elbtunnel, wenn sie ihn passiert haben.
Mir wurde berichtet, dass die jetzigen hot spots in der stadt ganz schön nach fisch riechen sollen - stimmt das? Wie kommt das - waschen die sich nicht ihre finger oder spühlen den mund aus, wenn sie einen in der hand halten oder verschlucken, oder sind es die leichen, die man morgens auf dem fischmarkt sieht.
Jedenfalls ist hamburg immer eine nacht wert, egal welcher sinnesorgan angesprochen wird.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ dippel
> Andreas nicht so viel dickes, wir haben doch nur zusammen geangelt, alles andere ist doch zweitrangig und findet man überall.
> 
> @ WolfsburgVirus
> ...


 


@ Otto,Fabi

ich komme erst am 17.10.,werde Fabi also wohl nicht
treffen können,schade.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,Fabi
> 
> ich komme erst am 17.10.,werde Fabi also wohl nicht
> treffen können,schade.
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen,
ich hoffe ja, dass die heringe schon da sind, wenn fabi kommt - wenn ja - werde ich ihm ein falsches paternoster geben, damit du auch noch welche landen kannst.:q
Wenn nicht, lernt er den fjord kennen - dort kann er mit liebe angeln und auch rotaugen bekommen :k :q 
Naturlandschaft pur -  die erika blüht dort -  und er kann bis zum bauchnabel im schlamm stehen, wenns ihm zu heiß wird an land :q Zum glück sind die kreuzottern schon im winterrhuhe sonst könnte er noch gebissen werden dabei.

Wir sehen uns - wie immer.
Gruß Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> ich hoffe ja, dass die heringe schon da sind, wenn fabi kommt - wenn ja - *werde ich ihm ein falsches paternoster geben, damit du auch noch welche landen kannst.:q*
> Wenn nicht, lernt er den fjord kennen - dort kann er mit liebe angeln und auch rotaugen bekommen :k :q
> Naturlandschaft pur - die erika blüht dort - und er kann bis zum bauchnabel im schlamm stehen, wenns ihm zu heiß wird an land :q Zum glück sind die kreuzottern schon im winterrhuhe sonst könnte er noch gebissen werden dabei.
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

egal welches Vorfach du Fabi gibst,er kann gar nicht soviel fangen,dass ich leer ausgehe.:q
Wie geht es eigentlich Inge nach dem Unfall,hoffe gut?
Nimm sie mal in den Arm und drücke sie kräftig (ich würde es 
ja lieber selbst tun) von mir.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ohne worte lieber jürgen lieber otto :m


----------



## LAC (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ WolfsburgVirus
Fabi, sehe das nicht so ernst, was jürgen und ich poste. Ich hoffe du kannst zwischen den zeilen lesen - ich bin doch bei dir wenn du angelst - du weist doch, in jedem scherz steckt etwas wahrheit :q:q:q du wirste schon welche landen.
Sehe die angelei ganz locker, dann freut man sich über jeden fisch den man landet, gerade wenn´s nicht viele sind - außer man wird dabei vom kleinen petermännchen gestochen - das tut dann wirklich aua.
@ Jürgen, 
zum glück geht es inge gut - ich drücke sie - sage dann das du es warst, mache es etwas fester  - junger spund. Der wagen ist schrott; eine 83jährige ältere dame mit hut und feder,  hat ihr die vorfahrt genommen sie hatte es nicht gesehen, dass sie eine hauptstrasse überquerte - hatte gerade geschaltet und dann vollgas gegeben. Auch sie hat nichts abbekommen, das ist gut so. Sie sagte zu mir, es ging alles so schnell, sie hat das gar nicht mitbekommen, dass ihr fahrzeug im graben lag. Beide totalschaden.
Gruss


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo otto ich sehe das doch auch alles locker. wir bekomemn das schon hin.

mfg


----------



## LAC (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ fabi, das bekommst du schon hin - wie ich sehe bist du ein schneller mann, du wartest förmlich auf die zeilen, hoffe ja nicht auf die fische - das muss auch so fluppen
Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hei Otto,#h

Fabi hat "Lieber" zu uns gesagt.:k:k:k
Ich glaube,er legt unsere lockeren Sprüche nicht
auf die Goldwaage.#6
Jedenfalls freue ich mich aufs nächste Wiedersehen.

@ Fabi,

falls es diesen Herbst mit unserem Treffen nicht mehr
klappen sollte,ich bin vom 8.5.-15.5.2010 wieder vor
Ort.Werde versuchen dann wieder ein Boardietreffen 
mit Ottos und Costas Hilfe zu organisieren.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

also zum nächsten treffen komme ich auf jeden fall und wenn ich nur 2 tage hochkomme. nein ich nehme keine sprüche ernst. ich bin ja auch durchgeknallt. otto sagt er will mit mir 50 aale fangen.:vik: das doch voll nett von ihm. :k

mfg fabi


----------



## LAC (9. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> also zum nächsten treffen komme ich auf jeden fall und wenn ich nur 2 tage hochkomme. nein ich nehme keine sprüche ernst. ich bin ja auch durchgeknallt. otto sagt er will mit mir 50 aale fangen.:vik: das doch voll nett von ihm. :k
> 
> mfg fabi


 

Jürgen, 
das fabi "Lieber" zu uns gesagt hat - verstehe ich, jetzt ist er auch durchgeknallt d.h. so wie ich, wenn i9ch das richtig verstehe, denn ich soll  ihm jetzt 50 aale fangen, dabei habe ich nur erwähnt er könnte den trommler aus gunter grass blechtrommel spielen, der hatte auch einige aale, nun will er 50 stück haben.Ich glaube er hat das buch gelesen oder den film gesehen und knallt jetzt ganz durch.

Er soll sich lieber 40 augen wünschen :k und einen dicken aal und eine stimme, die nicht gläser platzen lässt, sondern  die stoffnähte, damit wir seine trommelkunst auch mal sehen können. Schenke ihm auch 25 knicklichter, damit es festlich aussieht und wir was zum lachen haben.

Fabi, ich suche dir auch die person aus, wo du unterschlupf finden kannst - damit du im vorfeld nicht mehr den mund so voll nimmst  - 40 aale ohgott ogott, bändige erst mal einen, mein lieber. 
Freue mich auf dass treffen im jahre 2010 und auf fabis einlage wo er uns seine trommelkunst vorführt.
Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> das fabi "Lieber" zu uns gesagt hat - verstehe ich, jetzt ist er auch durchgeknallt d.h. so wie ich, wenn i9ch das richtig verstehe, denn ich soll ihm jetzt 50 aale fangen, dabei habe ich nur erwähnt er könnte den trommler aus gunter grass blechtrommel spielen, der hatte auch einige aale, nun will er 50 stück haben.Ich glaube er hat das buch gelesen oder den film gesehen und knallt jetzt ganz durch.
> 
> Er soll sich lieber 40 augen wünschen :k und einen dicken aal und eine stimme, die nicht gläser platzen lässt, sondern die stoffnähte, damit wir seine trommelkunst auch mal sehen können. Schenke ihm auch 25 knicklichter, damit es festlich aussieht und wir was zum lachen haben.
> ...


 

Könnte wieder ganz lustig werden.#g
Werde einen super Typen mit rauf bringen,der genau
so gut einstecken und austeilen kann wie wir.Ist auch
ein alter Hase (etwa Ottos Jahrgang) am Wasser.
Habe ihm bereits von Costas phänomenalen Folien-
kartoffeln erzählt.Er lechzt bereits jetzt danach.
Bitte Costas,lass uns nicht hängen.:z:z
Marko und Phillip,versucht bitte auch zu kommen,unser
Treffen im Juli war super.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (10. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Könnte wieder ganz lustig werden.#g
> Werde einen super Typen mit rauf bringen,der genau
> so gut einstecken und austeilen kann wie wir.Ist auch
> ein alter Hase (etwa Ottos Jahrgang) am Wasser.
> ...


 

Jürgen,
nicht schlecht, du schreibst mein jahrgang, da mache ich mir so meine gedanken. Kann er noch die finger bewegen und ein glas halten - bei mir sind sie die finger nur noch auf die tastatur fixiert, seitdem es das anglerboard gibt - ein glas können sie nicht mehr halten und einen drill mit der rolle geht nur noch wenn ich mir die kurbel im armgelenk klemme Ein angler fragte mich, als er mich hantieren sah, ob er einen notarzt rufen soll. Ich sagte warum - du siehst doch gesund aus. :q 
Zum glück versagen noch nicht meine augen und mein gehirn setzt kein rost an, da ich ja "member" bin :q 
Beim bordietreffen reizen mich nicht die folienkartoffeln von costas - ich kann sie nicht halten und will mir nicht noch die finger verbrennen - nur die trommelvorstellung von wolfsburg virus reizt mich - da werde ich einen scharfen blick haben und mein gehirn in bewegung bringen. 
Die runde wird ja immer besser - werden wir denn auch angeln oder machen wir uns nur was vor?
Gruß


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

na klar freunde für euch mach ich doch alles !hihi. sag mal otto soll ich dir noch was bestimmtes aus deutschland mitbringen ? brauchst du was ? 

mfg


----------



## LAC (10. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> na klar freunde für euch mach ich doch alles !hihi. sag mal otto soll ich dir noch was bestimmtes aus deutschland mitbringen ? brauchst du was ?
> 
> mfg


 
Fabi, 
danke ich will deine zeit nicht in anspruch nehmen, trainiere schön die unteren bauchmuskeln, damit du uns eine perfekte trommelvorstellung präsentierst, bedenke du sitzt dabei in der hocke.
Dein frau kann mir jedoch einige tüten haribo mitbringen ich zeige ihr dann einen "hot spot" - wo der aal sich bewegt.:q
Sie kann dir dann berichten, wobei einige angelsüchtige gute plätze nicht verraten.:q:q
Gruß


----------



## Costas (10. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo allerseits

War am Wochenende ohne Internet....schlimm, so was! 

Klar, ich mache auch mit beim nächsten Treff und nehme noch frische Kartoffeln in Alu-Folie mit. #h

Gruss
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Fabi,
> danke ich will deine zeit nicht in anspruch nehmen, trainiere schön die unteren bauchmuskeln, damit du uns eine perfekte trommelvorstellung präsentierst, bedenke du sitzt dabei in der hocke.
> Dein frau kann mir jedoch einige tüten haribo mitbringen ich zeige ihr dann einen "hot spot" - wo der aal sich bewegt.:q
> Sie kann dir dann berichten, wobei einige angelsüchtige gute plätze nicht verraten.:q:q
> Gruß



dann pass aber auf das sie dir dein kleinen aal nicht durchscneidet.

mfg


----------



## LAC (10. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Fabi
Fabi, was denkst du nur -trophäen schneidet man nicht durch - als erinnerung werden sie in voller größe präpariert und dann gepflegt.|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Fabi
> *Fabi, was denkst du nur -trophäen schneidet man nicht durch - als erinnerung werden sie in voller größe präpariert und dann geflegt.|supergri[/QUOTE*]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (11. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ jürgen, 
das bringen wir ihm auch noch bei :q

@ alle
ich möchte nochmal auf die gefährlichkeit der nordsee hinweisen, gerade sind wieder menschen (zwei kinder sowie ein erwachsener) am holmsland klit ertrunken, sowie auch welche in hvide sande. Ich habe es gerade in den nachrichten gehört.
Zur information: man darf höchstens bis zum bauchnabel ins wasser gehen, die strömung geht von nord nach süd, sowie ist eine unterströmung die die schwimmer förmlich unter wasser ziehen und ins offene meer.
Nicht dass ihr vom angeln kommt und besitzt nur noch das auto, da frau und kind ertrunken sind. 

Gruss


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

oh mann und ich wollte mal weit rausschwimmen und die ale suchen. naja otto du zeigst mir ja die 50 stück. nein spas bei seite wie schaut das denn im oktober noch aus mit dem aal ?
mfg


----------



## LAC (12. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Fabi,
du willst doch erfolge verbuchen in der kurzen zeit, wo du in hvide sande bist. Wenn du dir die nächte um die ohren hauen möchtest und kaum was fangen willst, solltest du auf aal gehen. Der bestand ist 70% etwa geschrumpft - natürlich gehen noch welche am haken - aber nicht so, wie man sich das vorstellt bzw. gewöhnt ist von früher.
Jedoch sind genug andere fischarten da, die du reichlich fangen kannst. 
Einen versuch ist es jedoch wert, denn auch wenn man keinen angelt, ist es ja schön, wenn man am wasser sitzt und von der fischfabrik den fischgeruch im rücken hat - da fühlt man sich ganz nah am fisch. 
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Fabi,
> du willst doch erfolge verbuchen in der kurzen zeit, wo du in hvide sande bist. Wenn du dir die nächte um die ohren hauen möchtest und kaum was fangen willst, solltest du auf aal gehen. Der bestand ist 70% etwa geschrumpft - natürlich gehen noch welche am haken - aber nicht so, wie man sich das vorstellt bzw. gewöhnt ist von früher.
> Jedoch sind genug andere fischarten da, die du reichlich fangen kannst.
> Einen versuch ist es jedoch wert, denn auch wenn man keinen angelt, ist es ja schön, wenn man am wasser sitzt *und von der fischfabrik den fischgeruch im rücken hat* - da fühlt man sich ganz nah am fisch.
> Gruß


 

Otto,

der Tipp war Sch.....s.Jetzt hast du "natürlich ganz aus 
Versehen" meinen Platz verraten.#q


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (12. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Otto, das ist was für Dich.

Mein Kollege hier hat letzte Woche einen gestrandeten Fisch bei Søndervig gesehen. Er hat mit dem Handy Fotos gemacht und mein Urteil war: eine Mutation von Delphin und Tuna: Wollte gerade die Meeresbiologen anrufen, um den Fund zu melden, bie einer den Fisch als "Marsvin" (dk) identifiziert hat. Also Meerschwein auf dänisch. Heisst es auf Deutsch auch so, wie die kleinen Gartentiere? Es sa so aus: 
LINK
LINK 2

Kannst Du uns war mehr darüber sagen?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Costas,#h

so langsam wird es spannend.Dein Freund findet ein Meerschwein,ich habe im Juli einen Heringshai gefunden,
was kommt noch?#cSollte mal eine Meerjungfrau mit
Schlapphut und Bart angespült werden,so sollten wir unser
Treffen im Oktober evtl. mal überdenken.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:[/QUOTE]


----------



## ScorcherOne (12. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> Otto, das ist was für Dich.
> 
> Mein Kollege hier hat letzte Woche einen gestrandeten Fisch bei Søndervig gesehen. Er hat mit dem Handy Fotos gemacht und mein Urteil war: eine Mutation von Delphin und Tuna: Wollte gerade die Meeresbiologen anrufen, um den Fund zu melden, bie einer den Fisch als "Marsvin" (dk) identifiziert hat. Also Meerschwein auf dänisch. Heisst es auf Deutsch auch so, wie die kleinen Gartentiere? Es sa so aus:
> LINK
> ...



Also ich kenne einen _Schweinswal_...Könnte es das vielleciht sein?


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



			
				ScorcherOne;2601886[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Also ich kenne einen Schweinswal...Könnte es das vielleciht sein?[/*[/COLOR]QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Kenne ich auch,aber haben die nicht ein spitzeres Maul?
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Habe soeben einen Präpatator(Olaf) angeschrieben mit der Bitte,
sich den Fund zu Gemüte zu führen.Hoffentlich ist der Experte nicht gerade in Urlaub.#cAnsonsten wird er evtll.
etwas zur Lösung beitragen können.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## "Tarm7" (12. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Das ist ein Schweinswal.

Petri


----------



## christianr (12. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

#h Hallo erst mal ich bin ab Sa. in Bjerregaard/Hvide Sande ich will da auch mal mein glück versuchen was und womit wird zur zeit im Hafen von Hvide Sande gefangen und wie sieht’s zur zeit im Fjord mit Barschen aus und worauf beißen die am besten.


----------



## troutscout (12. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

jungs, gucke gerade fussball und lese dabei forum und lache mich dabei kaputt |supergri kaum zu glauben was ihr euch schreibt, aber macht mich auch irre neidisch. sind jetzt 10 tage aus HS wieder da und hab schon wieder sehnsucht. nur eine bitte, sagt mir bitte nicht im juli 2010 wenn die frage nach ködern, hotspots, etc. von mir unwissenden kommt, "lies das forum"...dann lach ich mich womöglich wieder kaputt! allen die da sind, noch hinwollen oder die möglichkeit haben öfter hinzufahren. horrido und petri heil. 
guad goahn!#6


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Fabi,
> du willst doch erfolge verbuchen in der kurzen zeit, wo du in hvide sande bist. Wenn du dir die nächte um die ohren hauen möchtest und kaum was fangen willst, solltest du auf aal gehen. Der bestand ist 70% etwa geschrumpft - natürlich gehen noch welche am haken - aber nicht so, wie man sich das vorstellt bzw. gewöhnt ist von früher.
> Jedoch sind genug andere fischarten da, die du reichlich fangen kannst.
> Einen versuch ist es jedoch wert, denn auch wenn man keinen angelt, ist es ja schön, wenn man am wasser sitzt und von der fischfabrik den fischgeruch im rücken hat - da fühlt man sich ganz nah am fisch.
> Gruß



jawohl da hast du recht. mir ist egal was wir fangen. hauptsache wir haben unser spass. eins chönen angeltag machen wir uns !

mfg


----------



## LAC (13. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Costas
was soll ich dazu sagen - wir haben doch hier genug schweinswale unter uns.
Ich befasse mich mit den großen wie hier










 Das ist ein zwergwal, der jedoch eine größe hatte von 9 m. 
Ob delphin oder schweinswal kann man sehr gut an der zahnform erkennen. Hier zwei links: 
http://www.hvaler.dk/
http://www.cetacea.de/news/2008/03/10/schweinswale-rund-um-danemark/

@ Jürgen, ich habe es nicht aus versehen gemacht - alles berechnung, denn wer dort angelt, trägt einen kampf zuhause aus, er darf nicht mehr ins bett und seine frau geht nicht mehr mit ihm aus, da er penedrantisch nach fisch stinkt. 
Wir haben dann eine chance - nicht beim aal - jedenfalls kommen wir beim warten im genuss, mal eine frau alleine zu sehen. Ich helfe den anglern damit, indem ich sie anspreche und sie in einem gespräch verwickele, dass sie sich lange am platze aufhält, bis sie selbst den geruch angenommen hat. Dann ist ist der haussegen gerettet, da sie sie den geruch nicht mehr wahrnimmt.
Oder noch schlimmer, kommt auf mein gespräch an 

@ christianr
momentan ist die hölle los, alles läuft hier, ob im meer, fjord bzw in hvide sande. Überall ist vollbeschäftigung, in deinem urlaubsort und hs - sucht man ertrunke, die angler die fische - zum teil mit erfolg und bei mir die nase.
Mach dir keine gedanken - die fische sind noch da.


----------



## schnukbasch (13. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo!
Guten Tach erstmal.
Ich wollte in der zweiten Septemberhälfte nach Hvide Sande.Könnte mir jemand sagen, ob es da noch Chancen auf Hering gibt bzw. wie lange die Heringssaison im Herbst dauert?
M.f.G. SB


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



schnukbasch schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Guten Tach erstmal.
> Ich wollte in der zweiten Septemberhälfte nach Hvide Sande.Könnte mir jemand sagen, ob es da noch Chancen auf Hering gibt bzw. wie lange die Heringssaison im Herbst dauert?
> M.f.G. SB


 

Hallo schnukbasch,#h

die Heringssaison dürfte dann fürs erste gelaufen sein.#d
Die zweite Heringswelle dürfte dann ab mitte bis ende Okto ber beginnen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo schnukbasch,#h
> 
> die Heringssaison dürfte dann fürs erste gelaufen sein.#d
> Die zweite Heringswelle dürfte dann ab mitte bis ende Okto ber beginnen.
> ...



ich hoffe am 10.10 sind die schon da.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ich hoffe am 10.10 sind die schon da.
> 
> mfg


 


Hallo Fabi,#h

muß dich entäuschen,kommen erst ab 17.10.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (13. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi,#h
> 
> muß dich entäuschen,kommen erst ab 17.10.
> 
> ...



....lass mich raten.....um 14:00?


----------



## schnukbasch (13. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Jürgen!
Na ja, dann war das wohl nix.Wir sind eh in der Zeit in Ry an der Gudena und müssen da wohl leider auf Zander angeln.Aber so ein kleiner Heringstrip nach HS wäre nicht schlecht gewesen....
Alsdann: Viele Grüsse nach Solingen! (is ja nich weit)


----------



## LAC (14. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

was kommt noch?#cSollte mal eine Meerjungfrau mit
Schlapphut und Bart angespült werden,so sollten wir unser
Treffen im Oktober evtl. mal überdenken.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:[/QUOTE] 

Hallo Jürgen, habe dein posting übersehen, wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich bin zu doof, habe es jetzt mehrmals gelesen und nicht verstanden. Eine halbe stunde suchte ich im fischatlas, welche art es sein könnte, nach den merkmalen  - dann viel der groschen,  als ich mich im spiegel sah. Du möchtest also, dass ich euch zu füßen liege - angespült - als meerjungfrau.
Das ist ja der hammer ich als jungfrau mit bart - das kitzelt.

Ich  habe jetzt im wasser einen aalförmigen körper entdeckt, von ca. 1,83 m - er schlägelte sich durchs wasser wie ein aal - sehr langsam - und sein kopf war kaum zu erkennen. Laut habe ich gebrüllt ein meeraal kommt hier, alle kamen angelaufen und staunten über die länge ,  dann setzte ich meine brille auf und habe mich lamgsam entfernt. 
Willst du wissen was es war - ich war es nicht - ein feuerwehrschlauch mit drehverschluss  

gruß


----------



## Heiko-Roehrs (14. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

#h Hallöle Liebe Anglerfreunde #h

Viele von euch sind ja sicherlich Hivide Sande erfahren|kopfkrat

Ich werde in der Zeit vom 03.10. - 10.10.09 in die Nähe von Hivide Sande fahren um auf Großforellen zu angeln. Hab mich schon über vieles informiert, und mir nen Angelguide besorgt, aber Erfahrungsberichte sind mir da lieber 

Also würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mir Tips geben könnt, wo die wahrscheinlichkeit auf richtig große Salmoniden am größten ist ? welche Anlagen( P&T) ihr empfehlt uns sonstige Tips und Tricks wären auch nett ( z.Bsp. welche Köder etc)

Vielen Dnk schon mal und ein Dickes PETRI an alle von euch


----------



## LAC (14. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Heiko Roehrs
wenn du dir einen angelguide besorgt hast kann nichts mehr schief gehen, die fliessgewässer sind voll mit großen forellen - er wird dir die besten fangplätze schon zeigen. In hvide sande oder im fjord sind kaum große forellen zu angeln - außer in den put und take anlagen, da benötigst du aber keinen guide für, denn dort kennt nur der besitzer den besatz.
Wünsche dir einen schönen angelurlaub, wird sicherlich gut werden, berichte mal.


----------



## Costas (14. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Heiko Roehrs

es sollen welche grossen bei put & takes drin sein, aber diese auch nur knapp. meistens fängt man welche zw. 800g und 2kg. über 2kg gilt schon als gross. ich habe gehört, wie man auch welche mit 5-6kg gefangen hatte. nach angaben der pute&take- besitzer sollen auch welche bis 8kg rumschwimmen. 

wie man die grossen fängt? grosser köder = grosser fisch....und wie immer, die ausnahmen bestätigen die regeln


----------



## anschmu (15. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

An Costas ! Hallo nur noch eine Woche bis Hvide Sande ! Werde mich mal bei dir im Angelladen melden ! Kannst du mir noch mal die Adresse mailen habe den Ausdruch irgendwie verlegt ! Würde gerne mal an die Skern Auf Lachs oder Meerforelle gehen ! MfG Andreas


----------



## anschmu (15. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Heiko Roehrs
> wenn du dir einen angelguide besorgt hast kann nichts mehr schief gehen, die fliessgewässer sind voll mit großen forellen - er wird dir die besten fangplätze schon zeigen. In hvide sande oder im fjord sind kaum große forellen zu angeln - außer in den put und take anlagen, da benötigst du aber keinen guide für, denn dort kennt nur der besitzer den besatz.
> Wünsche dir einen schönen angelurlaub, wird sicherlich gut werden, berichte mal.


 Petri ! Höre ich da etwa einen gewissen Sarkasmus heraus ? MfG Andreas


----------



## dippl (15. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Heiko-Roehrs schrieb:


> #h Hallöle Liebe Anglerfreunde #h
> 
> Viele von euch sind ja sicherlich Hivide Sande erfahren|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Hallo , ich kann dir eigentlich den P&T See in Lydum empfehlen. Eigentlich darum , weil z.Zt. ziemlich schwer zu beangeln ( sehr viel Kraut ) aber verdammt |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes viele und auch richtige Klötze drin . Konnte vor 3 Wochen dort eine von 65cm und 3,8 kg " überreden" 
Gruß dippl


----------



## LAC (16. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ anschmu
Hallo Andreas, in meinen zeilen ist kein sarkasmus enthalten, es ist die wahrheit, denn wenn du einen angelguide dir besorgt hast, wie es im posting steht, dann hast du einen führer, der dir die besten stellen zeigt, die er kennt. Was soll ich da noch schreiben.
Und da du dicke forellen angeln willst - habe ich allgemein es beantwortet, sie sind überall in den fliessgewässern, jedoch kann ich dir nicht sagen wo sie genau stehen, da ich sie überall schon gefangen habe. 
Zu den put&take anlagen kann ich nichts sagen - auch ein guide nicht - da sich der besatz ständig verändert, deshalb schmunzele ich immer, wenn einer einen see als gut oder schlecht bezeichnet, da da ganz viele faktoren eine rolle spielen - das fängt beim angeln an und hört beim fischbestand bzw. besatz auf.
Ein gutes beispiel ist das posting von bordie dippel, er erwähnt in unserem see in lydum hat er vor etwa drei wochen eine dicke forelle gefangen, das glaube ich ihm, denn es waren dicke drin. Eine ist zwar schön, da er wirklich schwer zu beangeln ist, wenn man sich jedoch auskennt, fängt man fünf in zwei stunden. Dicke sind momentan nicht mehr drin - da wir auch etwas geangelt haben 
In diesem see wurden in den letzten jahren nur forellen bis 1,5 kg gefangen - erstmals wurden dicke eingesetzt. Wie der neue besatz aussieht und wann er kommt steht in den sternen geschrieben.
Dort ist eine Fangbegrenzung von 5 forellen, oft habe ich in zwei std. 5 gefangen oder 4, dann 3 und 2 und dann eine - soll ich jetzt schreiben er ist schlecht. Nein, er ist gut und wenn ich nur eine fange, haben vor mir einige angler ihn leer gefischt. Aber glaube mir, ganz viele angler gehen an diesem see leer aus, auch wenn sie einen tag dort angeln, die dann auf papier eine nachricht hinterlassen  - kein fisch drin - und ins fach werfen - so wie ich es gelesen habe.
So sind halt mal die put take anlagen - der betreiber verdient mit den fischen geld - nicht der angler.

In den worten ist also kein sarkasmus, auch nicht, wenn ich dir etwas empfehle, z.b. kann ich dir die letzten wissenschaftlichen untersuchungen zusenden, ganz dänemark ist neu gerastert worden und alle fischarten die in dänemark vorkommen wurden erfasst. 
Dann angelt man immer mit der richtigen montage, z.b. im ringköbingfjord nicht auf zander oder karpfen, weil man glaubt sie kommen dort vor. :q Das ist kein scherz, denn ich habe angler schon dort gesehen und mit gesprochen, die dort auf zander und karpfen geangelt besser gewartet haben. Es kommt keiner vorbei. 
Bei forellen sieht das natürlich anders aus, die sind fast überall vertreten.
Gruss


----------



## troutscout (16. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ anschmu
es verhält sich wie LAC es beschrieben hat. bevor ich nach HS gefahren bin, habe ich praktisch den rat bekommen das forum zu lesen. ich hatte ähnlich wie du gefragt. da es riesig ist, ist das natürlich aufwendig, aber es ist auch super interessant (man muss ja vielleicht auch nicht alles lesen)|kopfkrat.
es gibt auch unterschiedliche meinungen. wir waren oft an dem sondervig p+t und haben forellen > 2kg gezogen. hat echt spass gemacht. 
ein anderer boardie war auch da, hat auch gefangen, sagte aber fisch und anlage rochen muffig. kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, aber so unterschiedlich sind halt die meinungen. waren auch mal an der klegod p+t anlage da ging aber garnix. so ist das halt. du findest rund um den ringköbing fjord viele anlage. im forum wird der p+t in stauning als gut beschrieben. es war es mir aber nicht wert wg. einem p+t soweit zu fahren. was ich immer wieder toll finde, ist (in der regel) die sauberkeit und gepflegheit der anlagen. das suchst du in deutschland vergeblich (ausnahmen bestätigen die regel). meine montage: langsam sinknender sphiro als auftreibende montage. länge des vorfachs ist tagesabhängig.
zu den flüssen bin ich leider nicht gekommen, aber hier der tip etwas zurück im forum zu lesen, da steht dann alles. 
viel spass und wie LAC gesagt hat, berichte mal! 
glück auf + petri heil!#6


----------



## Powerdonald (16. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Ihr HS - Kenner 

ich werde am ersten September-Samstag  für einen Tag in HS.

Frage: Sind Heringe da oder (noch) nicht? 

Danke und Gruß

Mike


----------



## LAC (16. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Powerdonland

Ich glaube nicht, dass die heringe schon da sind.
Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Powerdonland
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass die heringe schon da sind.
> Gruss


 


Hallo Otto,#h


morgen kommen die Hornies in den Rauch.
Freue mich schon aufs Abendessen.Hornies
mit Bratkartoffeln,Pils und einen Aquavit 
danach.:k

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (16. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Jürgen,

hört sich gut an - wünsche dir einen schönen abend.
Ich habe sie geräuchert noch nie gegessen - komme gar nicht dazu, dann hat sie inge schon verschlungen - sie macht sie auch vorzüglich, gebraten mit dillsoße und kartoffeln - schmeckt lecker.  
Inge fliegt morgen nach barcelona für eine woche - hat 150 rocheneier im gepäck, da sie für mich dort was erledigen muss, von dort fliegt sie nach sardinien und trifft sie sich mit der tochter die von kopenhagen angeflogen kommt.
Habe also freie bude und werde verstärkt in den nächsten tagen mein hobby nachgehen - arbeiten |supergri von nichts kommt nichts. Sende dir mal eine mail heute oder morgen - habe heute recht interessante nachrichten bekommen.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> hört sich gut an - wünsche dir einen schönen abend.
> Ich habe sie geräuchert noch nie gegessen - komme gar nicht dazu, dann hat sie inge schon verschlungen - sie macht sie auch vorzüglich, gebraten mit dillsoße und kartoffeln - schmeckt lecker.
> ...


 

Bin neugierig!!
Bin rein zufällig im Mai  ja in Nähe eurer Küche.
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> 
> morgen kommen die Hornies in den Rauch.
> ...


 



Hallo Otto,#h

habe das Maul zu voll genommen.Ist bei den Bratkartoffeln und viel Frustaquavit geblieben.Habe die Hornies versaut.|peinlich

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## cb9975 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo! 
breche am 22.08. wieder richtung hvide sande auf. neben dem familienurlaub soll das tägliche fischen natürlich nicht zu kurz kommen. wie sieht es momentan mit den makrelen aus? gibts schon welche oder müssen die hornies gejagt werden.

gruss carsten#h


----------



## cannibal - gast (18. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Für mich ist es eine woche später soweit!!! Makrelen wären natürlich ne top sache. Sind denn die Meeräschen noch da? Ansonsten hoffe ich auf gutes Wetter


----------



## dippl (18. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ anschmu
> Hallo Andreas, in meinen zeilen ist kein sarkasmus enthalten, es ist die wahrheit, denn wenn du einen angelguide dir besorgt hast, wie es im posting steht, dann hast du einen führer, der dir die besten stellen zeigt, die er kennt. Was soll ich da noch schreiben.
> Und da du dicke forellen angeln willst - habe ich allgemein es beantwortet, sie sind überall in den fliessgewässern, jedoch kann ich dir nicht sagen wo sie genau stehen, da ich sie überall schon gefangen habe.
> Zu den put&take anlagen kann ich nichts sagen - auch ein guide nicht - da sich der besatz ständig verändert, deshalb schmunzele ich immer, wenn einer einen see als gut oder schlecht bezeichnet, da da ganz viele faktoren eine rolle spielen - das fängt beim angeln an und hört beim fischbestand bzw. besatz auf.
> ...



@ LAC

WAAAASSS... haste den See leergefischt? War doch recht schwer die Forellen an ´s Band zu kriegen. ;+. 
Gruß dippl


----------



## Barschler (18. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo,

wir werden im September in Hvide Sande Urlaub machen. Wollten eventuell mit dem Boot mal raus, leider haben wir nichts gefunden wo wir ein Boot mit Außenborder mieten können #c  Weiß jemand eventuell wo was möglich ist? Bitte um Tipps, Infos und dergleichen....

Danke und Grüße, Barschler  |wavey:


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (19. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Barschler,
da wirst Du wohl nichts werden, soweit mir bekannt ist kann man in HS keine Boote mehr mieten, Du kannst aber mit dem Kutter von Kott Fitid rausfahren.

gruß
Carsten


----------



## Barschler (19. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hallo Barschler,
> da wirst Du wohl nichts werden, soweit mir bekannt ist kann man in HS keine Boote mehr mieten, Du kannst aber mit dem Kutter von Kott Fitid rausfahren.
> 
> gruß
> Carsten



Solea kenne ich, bloß bei den Preisen...|uhoh: ; also doch keine Boote. Anscheinend hängt das damit zusammen das die Nordsee doch à bissl zu rauh ist oder wurde die letzten Jahre. OK, danke für den Hinweis!  |wavey:


----------



## Costas (19. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Barschler schrieb:


> Solea kenne ich, bloß bei den Preisen...|uhoh: ; also doch keine Boote. Anscheinend hängt das damit zusammen das die Nordsee doch à bissl zu rauh ist oder wurde die letzten Jahre. OK, danke für den Hinweis!  |wavey:



richtig, die nordsee ist zu rauh. keiner würde ein vermietungsboot für touristen versichern :q

als ruhige alternative: ein ruderboot/kanu für ringkøbing fjord mieten und auf hechte und barsche losgehen.


----------



## LAC (19. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



dippl schrieb:


> @ LAC
> 
> WAAAASSS... haste den See leergefischt? War doch recht schwer die Forellen an ´s Band zu kriegen. ;+.
> Gruß dippl


 
@ dippl
Hallo mein freund, früher wurden nur kleinere dort eingesetzt - als du mir deine zeigtes, war ich ganz erstaunt und habe mich aufgerafft um auch mal kapitale zu angeln :q, habe noch zwei angler mitgenommen, damit es schneller geht, :q:q  war ja ein schnäppchen, wo man jedoch für bezahlen muss, da muss man schnell handeln, sonst schlagen andere zu. Dieses haben wir gemacht und es hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Ich habe sie auch filetiert, damit ich ich sie im gefrierschrank bekomme. Jedenfalls lese ich jetzt immer, kein fisch mehr drin, wobei sicherlich noch welche drin sind, da ich einige verloren habe, eine sehe ich noch, sie schwimmt mit der pose - sie lebt noch :q:q hat jedoch kein hunger mehr.
Wie du mich kennst, sehe ich die angelei in den put und take anlagen mit anderen augen - der betreiber macht ein geschäft mit den anglern und verdient daran. Nicht immer, deshalb entschuldige ich mich bei den anglern :q da sie jetzt keinen fisch mehr fangen und so lange bezahlen, bis der betreiber gewinn gemacht hat und neue kauft. 
Das ist ja auch nicht die feine art, alle fische fangen in einer Put&take anlage, das ist ja "raubbau an der natur" das hätte kein angler gemacht - sie setzten sie zurück:q:q
Nun muss man halt warten bis ein schnäppchen in sicht ist.
Jedenfalls kommt der tag. 

@ Barschler
wie schon gepostet wurde, du kannst dir kein boot mieten für die nordsee, außerdem wäre es lebensmüde - sie ist nicht nur rauh, sondern auch dein grab.
Selbst der fjord, der etwa 40 km lang und 9 km breit ist, ist gefählich für ein kleines boot mit 5 ps - er sieht zwar von land fast immer glatt aus, jedoch wenn du 5 km gefahren  und etwa in der mitte angekommen bist, kämpft du um dein leben. Bedenke es ist nordeuropas bestes surfgebiet immer wind - wenn er bläst. Ausser es ist windstill, dann fahren die fischer raus, die jedoch andere boote haben.
Wobei du mit einem kleinen boot ohne weiteres die uferzonen abfahren kannst, z.b. mit einem kanu, - welches du dir auch mieten kannst - da eine uferseite (die seite von wo der wind kommt) durch den schilfgürtel der wind sich nicht so bemerkbar macht. Auf der andere uferseite, wird der wind dich ins schilf drücken d.h. du steigst aus und ziehst es an land, da du nicht mehr aus dem schilf paddeln kannst - der wind ist kräftiger. Kein blödsinn was ich poste, sondern tatsachen die ich ständig hier sehe, wenn sie bei wind unterwegs sind. Man ertinkt nicht nur in in der nordsee auch im fjord kommen welche um, da sie sich die fahrt etwa anders vorgestellt haben.


----------



## Michael_05er (19. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

soooo, nachdem ich einige Wochen lang nur noch mitgelesen und in Urlaubserinnerungen geschwelgt habe melde ich mich mal wieder zu Wort. Nachdem wir fünf Menschen und drei Hunde alle restlos vom Urlaub in Argab nahe Hvide Sande begeistert waren (was nur bei mir was mit Angeln zu tun hatte, aber egal...), haben wir uns sehr früh mit unserem Urlaub für nächstes Jahr beschäftigt. Und als wir gesehen haben, dass unser Wunschhaus für unseren Wunschzeitraum schon ausgebucht ist |bigeyes haben wir uns entschlossen, auch sehr früh zu buchen, damit nicht alle guten Häuser schon weg sind. Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: Vom 12.06.-26.06.2010 sind wir zwei Wochen (wieder) in Argab in Urlaub :vik:

Vielleicht hat Costas ja wieder Zeit, ein wenig mit mir an der Skjern zu angeln, und vielleicht kann ich mich ja bei Otto revanchieren und ihn auf einen Kaffee in HS einladen und dann ein paar Heringe für ihn fangen. Und ich werde ganz bestimmt nicht nochmal meine Wathose im Ferienhaus vergessen, wenn ich an den Fjord fahre, um Hechte zu angeln #q Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall jetzt schon wie verrückt auf nächsten Sommer, auch wenn es noch 297 Tage sind...
Grüße an alle da oben!
Michael


----------



## Costas (19. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> ..... Vom 12.06.-26.06.2010 sind wir zwei Wochen (wieder) in Argab in Urlaub :vik:
> 
> Vielleicht hat Costas ja wieder Zeit, ein wenig mit mir an der Skjern zu angeln, und vielleicht kann ich mich ja bei Otto revanchieren und ihn auf einen Kaffee in HS einladen und dann ein paar Heringe für ihn fangen. ......
> Michael



hallo michael

schön zu hören, dass ihr euch wieder für unsere region entchieden habt! ich habe das datum vornotiert und wir können gern nochmals gemeinsam ein paar versuche an der skjern au unternehmen.....diesmal mit fanggarantie!!!

gruss
costas


----------



## LAC (19. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Michael_05er
da freue ich mich, wenn du mir einige heringe fängst - dann kann ich mich ausruhen und ein würstchen braten und mir einen edlen schluck gönnen  ich lehne mich zurück und werde auch deins essen und auf dein glück trinken, da du ja angeln willst. 
Ich werde auch da sein, wenn ich in dänemark bin.
Gruss


----------



## dippl (19. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto, na dann noch mal ein nachträgliches PETRI HEIL!!! Warst du mit Manfred nochmal dort ?Hoffe deine Filets sind besser geworden als meine .Sind schon ( endlich ) Mini- Thune bei euch eingetroffen ? Wünsche Dir noch alles Gute !
Gruß dippl


----------



## Michael_05er (20. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> diesmal mit fanggarantie!!!


Das merke ich mir und komme darauf zurück! 
Werde mir noch ein paar "Flying C" zulegen und dann gehts den Lachsen an den Kragen :q 

Und für HS muss ich noch ein bißchen Heringsgeschirr einkaufen. Die geräucherten Hornis waren zwar echt gut, aber auch Ottos Heringe haben super geschmeckt, da will ich nächstes Jahr auch welche von fangen. Ich könnt grad schon einkaufen gehen und losfahren...

@Otto: Ich befürchte, wenn Du Dich ausruhst und nicht angelst, springen Dir die Fische vor die Füße oder auf den Grill statt an meine Angel...

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## anschmu (20. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Bin am 22.8 auch unterwegs nach Bjerregard -aber mehr auf Forelle und mal an die Skern. Vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## LAC (20. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Das merke ich mir und komme darauf zurück!
> Werde mir noch ein paar "Flying C" zulegen und dann gehts den Lachsen an den Kragen :q
> 
> Und für HS muss ich noch ein bißchen Heringsgeschirr einkaufen. Die geräucherten Hornis waren zwar echt gut, aber auch Ottos Heringe haben super geschmeckt, da will ich nächstes Jahr auch welche von fangen. Ich könnt grad schon einkaufen gehen und losfahren...
> ...


 
Michael, das geht aber nur, wenn ich mich im liegestuhl lege und an den füßen die paternoster binde. Bedenke beim kauf der paternoster, dass du die richtigen dir besorgst - sonst badest du sie nur und ich hole ich mit meiner strampelmethode doch noch mehr raus.

@ Dippel
ja, ich war mit Manfred noch mal da, jedoch mehrmals mit zwei anderen anglern - insgesamt haben wir voll zugeschlagen, jedoch konnte ich sie nur an einer bestimmten stelle überlisten. 
Die erste hat mit einem schlag alles abgerissen - hab mit manfreds angel geangelt, zwei wollte ich an land ziehen, da der kescher bei manfred lag - hat nicht funktioniert.
Filetiert haben wir einige und einige ganz eingefroren. 
Das waren ja wirklich granaten.

Gruss


----------



## dippl (20. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Sauber, sauber Otto!!Wäre ich zu gerne  dabei gewesen.
Gruß dippl


----------



## Balouderbaer (20. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo zusammen, hallo Otto, hallo dippl,

ich kann die Aussagen von Otto voll bestätigen, das waren wirklich dicke Brocken!
Ich hatte auch 3 Trutten von jeweils ca. 2, 5 KG!
Dippl hatte einen Tag zuvor eine tolle Trutte von über 3,5KG 
Schade das Otto soweit weg war, sonst hätte er an dem Abend die Krone von Lydum bekommen, denn das waren 2 super Brocken in Richtung von ca. 6 KG!
Dafür habe ich als Trophäe, die Spitze von Otto´s Mitchell bzw. Shimano Gold bekommen!

*@ Otto
Die Spitze von der Mitchell Gold hat natürlich einen Ehrenplatz bekommen! *

Ist schon Interresant wie Otto versucht Barsche zu fangen:
1.) Er sucht eine schöne Stelle am Fjord!
2.) Dann wird eine Posen-Rute mit Tauwurm auf Barsch ausgelegt!
3.) Danach legt er sich am Schilfgürtel in die schöne Natur und erholt sich von den
     anstrengenden Kanufahrten zuvor!
4.) Nachdem es mächtig in der Nähe der Rute geplatscht hat, läßt er sich von   
     einem kleinen blonden Engeln wecken!
5.) Nun wird es Interressant, Otto schnappt sich die Rute und fängt an zu drillen, es 
     beginnt ein Drill auf *Biegen* oder *Brechen*! Der Fisch kämpft und beginnt extreme 
     Fluchten! Und auf einmal tut sich nichts mehr, Rute krummn und die Pose taucht 
     auch nicht mehr auf
6.) Jetzt begann der Großwildjäger Otto, ein merkwürdiges Verhalten, er zog den 
     Schlapphut, Weste und Schuhe aus, übergab dem kleinen blonden Engel die Angelrute 
     und sprang mit Elan in die Fluten!
7.) Er schwamm bis zu dem Punkt wo er seine Pose vermutete und tauchte ab!
8.) Nach ca. 90 sekunde (ja 90) kam der Grosswildjäger wieder hoch und hatte die Pose 
     in der Hand!
9.) Was war passiert?!
10.) Ein Hecht hatte sich Otto´s Tauwurm geschnappt und war abgetaucht. Nach dem er 
      mehrere Fluchten unternommen hatte, ist der Hecht in ca. 3 Meter Tiefe um einen 
      Pfahl geschwommen und hing fest! 
11.) Da der Grosswildjäger ein Herz für Hechte hat, befreite er ihn und schenkte ihm noch 
      ein wenig Zeit zum wachsen!

@ Otto

Vielen Dank für die schönen Angeltrips! Es war mal wieder wunderschön in Lydum auch Nicole und Laura bedanken sich noch einmal für die herrliche Kanufahrt im Fjord!

Liebe Grüße an Inge!

@ dippl

Es war ein schöner Angelabend am Lydumer P&T-See!
Meine Weibsen bedanken sich auch noch für die abendliche Taxifahrt!

Schöne Grüße an Deine Frau und deine Kinder

Manfred


----------



## Costas (20. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@balouderbaer

unglaubliche story! aber da es Otto war....sollte man es sofort glauben! 

sag uns bitte, dass jemand fotos dabei gemacht hat...oder gar ein videoclip...am besten unterwasser???


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=18673


----------



## LAC (21. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ balouderbaer
Manfred, du kannst doch nicht meine angeltechniken verraten :q sonst machen das auch andere - das kann böse enden und bleiben im kraut hängen.
Freue mich, dass die spitze einen ehrenplatz bekommen hat:q bedenke ich habe damit einen barracuda auf den kanaren geangelt ohne haken. Kein anglerlatein - angelte kleine fische im hafen, die etwa 10-15 cm groß waren - da kam immer ein kleiner barracuda und wollte sie mir des öfteren wegschnappen - jedoch habe ich sie schnell rausgezogen. War direkt an der hafenmauer und recht spannend, da man alles beobachten konnte. Habe dann einen kleinen geködert und ihn schwimmen lassen, da kam er und schaute sich den fisch an, jedoch ging er nicht dran - seine bewegungen waren wohl nicht mehr so reizbar. Beim nächsten kleinen fisch den ich an der angel hatte, habe ich ihn nicht rausgeholt, sondern einfach schwimmen lassen, dann kam er nochmal und schwupp, zog er sich den kleinen rein - ich habe ihn lange schlucken lassen und auch kein anschlag gemacht, dann begann der drill - der haken war förmlich der kleine fisch im seinem magen.
Etwa 20 minuten habe ich gebraucht - bis ich ihn landen konnte, war ein kleines erlebnis dieser drill - jedoch fängt man so nicht barracudas.
Überings ich angele immer noch damit ohne spitze - meine gute angel die über 200 euro gekostet hat, hat kontakt mit der autotür bekommen - oberteil gebrochen - es ist eine shimano, zwei jahre alt, jedoch kann ich  kein neues oberteil mehr bekommen - laut aussage des verkäufers.  Jürgen hat sie mit nach deutschland genommen und bastelt daran. 

@ costas, nächstes mal nehme ich meine unterwasser kamera mit und du errichtes eine filmstudio, wo du sie laufen lassen kannst. Habe reichlich hier - jedoch nicht von dänemark
Costas, ist das so üblich, dass man nach zwei jahren kein oberteil mehr bestellen kann bei shimano - so die aussagen vom verkäufer im angelladen in skjern. Sind teure angelruten inzwischen wegwerfartikel geworden.


----------



## Michael_05er (21. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi Otto,


Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Bedenke beim kauf der paternoster, dass du die richtigen dir besorgst - sonst badest du sie nur und ich hole ich mit meiner strampelmethode doch noch mehr raus.


Kleine Haken und echte Fischhaut, richtig? Und ein Heringsblei unten dran, reichen da 40-50 Gramm?

Das mit Deiner Rute ist echt übel, wenn da nach zwei Jahren keine Ersatzteile mehr da sind. Dass nach zwei Jahren eine Garantie abläuft und man keinen *kostenlosen* Ersatz mehr bekommt, kann ich verstehen, aber gar nicht mehr? Meine einzige Shimano-Rute wurde mir von meinem Händler auch deswegen empfohlen, weil Shimano im Bezug auf Ersatzteile kulanter und besser ausgestattet sei als viele andere... Da muss ich wohl besonders gut aufpassen...
Grüße
Michael


----------



## Autor (21. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Costa, besten dank nocheinmal fuer die Hilfe. Skiern Au ist wirklich ein Erlebnis. Leider war kein Lachs fuer mich dabei. Aber ich komme wieder keine Frage. Aktuell beißen in hvide Sande die hornhechte gut.


----------



## Costas (21. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ costas, nächstes mal nehme ich meine unterwasser kamera mit und du errichtes eine filmstudio, wo du sie laufen lassen kannst. Habe reichlich hier - jedoch nicht von dänemark
Costas, ist das so üblich, dass man nach zwei jahren kein oberteil mehr bestellen kann bei shimano - so die aussagen vom verkäufer im angelladen in skjern. Sind teure angelruten inzwischen wegwerfartikel geworden.[/QUOTE]

das mit dem filmstudio machen wir mal! wenn man mit dir angeln geht, dann gibt's immer schöne erlebnisse zum festhalten....ich erinnere mich, wie du das letzte mal über die schleussetüren wie ein seilttänzer geklettert bist, um einen besseren wurfwinkel zu erzielen. das foto ist in meinem album noch zu sehen 

das mit der shimano-spitze finde ich schwach. kann nichts mehr dazu sagen. wie gesagt, wenn du was günstiges  brauchst, weiss du wo suchen......auch eine neue mitchell gold....für dich würde ich sie auch in gold sprayen :m

@autor

wirklich schade. ich war einmal diese woche und habe ausser ein paar schönen barschen nur einen hecht von 58cm gefangen. weiterversuchen...jetzt sind die lachse voll da! normalerweise ist orange und kupfer die besten farben....besonders in den letzten tagen ist gelb sehr gut gelaufen, also der gelbe flying C.

|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi Otto,
> 
> Kleine Haken und echte Fischhaut, richtig? Und ein Heringsblei unten dran, reichen da 40-50 Gramm?
> 
> ...


 


Da scheint dein Händler ja ein echter Witzbold zu sein.|supergri
Meiner hat Shimano komplett aus dem Programm geschmissen,da es nur Ärger gibt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## dippl (21. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Balouderbaer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hallo Otto, hallo dippl,
> 
> ich kann die Aussagen von Otto voll bestätigen, das waren wirklich dicke Brocken!
> Ich hatte auch 3 Trutten von jeweils ca. 2, 5 KG!
> ...


 
Ja hallo , sitze gerade bei der Arbeit und mach ne KURZE Pause und denke wehmütig an den schönen Urlaub zurück . Der Abend am P& T See war sehr schön . Freue mich das es auch bei euch nochmal geklappt hat !! Wie habt ihr die Forellen überlisten können ( diese teuflischen Biester#6)?
Waren an dem Abend ja äußerst Beissfaul.
Hätte die Story mit Otto´s Hecht sehr gerne live miterlebt:vik:.
Viele Grüße aus dem heißen Norden 
Andreas


----------



## LAC (21. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi Otto,
> 
> Kleine Haken und echte Fischhaut, richtig? Und ein Heringsblei unten dran, reichen da 40-50 Gramm?
> 
> ...


 
@ Michael, mit den kleinen haken ist richtig, nur mit fischghaut und perle, ich würde dir empfehlen cirkle hooks, sie haben eine gebogene spitze, da schlitzen die heringe nicht aus und du kannst fast jeden landen. 
Bleie richten sich nach der strömung.
Die cirkle hooks kannst du in hvide sande nicht kaufen, ich habe dort nur "lametta" gesehen - ich hatte mir mal welche gekauft, es waren farbige paternoster aus china, sind speziell - so wurde mir gesagt- für den hering, d.h. für die farbwerte der nordsee in hvide sande hergestellt :q:q 
Ich habe sie verschenkt, sie sind auch fängig, jedoch konnten die angler nicht verstehen, dass ich mehr am haken bekomme. Einen geschenkten gaul schaut man ja nichts ins maul.
Ist eigentlich schade, dass die paternoster nicht so fangfähig sind - der fehler muss sicherlich schon bei der bestellung liegen, da die chinesen ja mit ihren kleinen fingerlein, alles machen können, was man ihnen sagt :q:q

Betreffend meiner shimano rute habe ich mich auch gewundert - da man sie mir empfohlen hat - sie ist auch gut, jedoch der service?  Ein ganz neues oberteil wollte ich haben bzw. kaufen. Ich habe sie im größten angelladen dänemarks gekauft in skjern und der verkäufer hat ein telefonat geführt - ich glaube mit seinem chef. Nummer , modell usw. habe ich angegeben,d.h. ich hatte sie bei mir,  mit dem ergebnis, dass dieses nicht geht, da man kein oberteil kaufen kann. Ich glaube, man hat sich gar nicht richtig bemüht - wenn´s so ist, ist es ein schlechtes bild für shimano.

@ costas 
komme mal vorbei - zeig mir wo die lachse sind  :q muss ich die farben rot und orange bzw. gelb mitbringen oder auch ein bischen dynamit, damit sie uns im kescher fliegen :q 
Das mit dem besonderen angelplatz an der schleuse,  da ging es nicht um wurftechnik, ich habe mir das spiel der meeräschen angesehen - die machen mich verrückt - da ich sie nicht am haken bekomme. In hvide sande verhalten sie sich anders - alles habe ich ihnen schon vors maul gehalten. Bald nehme ich einen dorschdrilling :q weil nichts anschlägt, was ich mache. Wenn einer sich auskennt suche ich wirklich einen ratschlag - es müssen aber die meeräschen von hvide sande sein - die im mittelmeer habe ich voll im griff. 

Gruß


----------



## Matzinger (21. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> hallo michael
> 
> schön zu hören, dass ihr euch wieder für unsere region entchieden habt! ich habe das datum vornotiert und wir können gern nochmals gemeinsam ein paar versuche an der skjern au unternehmen.....diesmal mit fanggarantie!!!
> 
> ...



War Anfang August für 2 Tage auf dem Skjern A Campingplatz und habe dort an der freien Strecke gefischt. 1 Hecht 1,10 cm (ist mir leider wieder aus der Hand geflutscht) und diverse Barsche bis ca. 35 cm auf 5er Mepps gefangen, leider keinen Lachs und keine Mefo. Wer es also gezielt auf Barsche und Esox abgesehen hat, sollte dort einmal einen Versuch wagen. Drop Shotten, etc. sollte dort funktionieren, diverse Fangmeldungen hängen am Campingplatz aus.

Beim nächsten Mal werde ich wohl mal Borris antesten, obwohl meine Lieblingsstrecke an der Gudenaa liegt (siehe www.langaacamping.dk).


----------



## Costas (21. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Matzinger

wir wiederholen beide das gleiche, wie auf dem anderen Thread....deswegen meine Meinung dazu hier nochmals kopiert:

***
Danke für den tollen Bericht! Du berichtest selbstverständlich über Deine Erfahrungen. Ich möchte den Bericht mit einigen Statistik-Daten der zwei grossen Auen ergänzen, damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht #h

Die Guden Au ist hat einen stabilen und gesunden Lachsenbestand. Es werden aber bedeutend weniger Lachs(e) darin gedangen, als an der Skjern Au. Hier einige Zahlen:

gefangene Lachs(e) *über 8kg* in 2009 bis 17.8.:
Guden Au: 19 (top 5: 21,1kg (ein wahnsinn!!), 15,4kg, 12,6kg, 12,1 kg, 10,8 kg)
Skjern Au: 83 (top 5: 16,7kg, 15,5kg, 15,5kg, 14,1kg, 13,5kg)

Ich finde leider die Gesamtzahlen der Guden Au nicht, aber es werden in der Regel 4-5 Mal weniger Lachs(e) darin gefangen, als an der Skjern. Hier einige Zahlen von der Skjern Au:

Totalfänge Lachs:
2006: 308
2007: 399
2008: 878
2009 (bis 20.8.): 563

Skjern kann seit 2008 Jahren absolut mit den grossen Norwegischen Lachsenflüsse mithalten, was die Fangstatistiken angeht. Die Stelle beim Camping wo Du warst war dieses Jahr eine der schwächsten. Dies galt überhaupt für den westlichen Teil des Flusses von Skjern/Tarm bis zum Fjord. Ab 1km östlich vom Camping, über Albaek bis und mit Borris wurden ca. 85% der Lachs(e) gefangen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Michael, mit den kleinen haken ist richtig, nur mit fischghaut und perle, ich würde dir empfehlen cirkle hooks, sie haben eine gebogene spitze, da schlitzen die heringe nicht aus und du kannst fast jeden landen.
> Bleie richten sich nach der strömung.
> Die cirkle hooks kannst du in hvide sande nicht kaufen, ich habe dort nur "lametta" gesehen - ich hatte mir mal welche gekauft, es waren farbige paternoster aus china, sind speziell - so wurde mir gesagt- für den hering, d.h. für die farbwerte der nordsee in hvide sande hergestellt :q:q
> Ich habe sie verschenkt, sie sind auch fängig, jedoch konnten die angler nicht verstehen, dass ich mehr am haken bekomme. Einen geschenkten gaul schaut man ja nichts ins maul.
> ...


 


Nee Otto,

musst du nicht mitbringen.Costas als Kenner der Skjern 
verkauft genau die fängigen Köder in den richtigen Farben,
er lebt nämlich dafür.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (21. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nee Otto,
> 
> musst du nicht mitbringen.Costas als Kenner der Skjern
> verkauft genau die fängigen Köder in den richtigen Farben,
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

....*dafür*, wäre richtiger :q

|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> ....*dafür*, wäre richtiger :q
> 
> |wavey:


 



Bingo,:m

so genau kenne ich Deinen Kontostand natürlich nicht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (21. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bingo,:m
> 
> so genau kenne ich Deinen Kontostand natürlich nicht.
> 
> ...



.....dafür kennst Du meine Leidenschaft für das Angeln. |wavey:


----------



## LAC (21. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Costas

ich habe gehört, einige angler fragen nach absperrungen, damit sie die hot spots trocken legen können - stimmt das :q
dann muss man sie ja nur noch einsammeln und muss sich nicht gedanken machen ob rot, orange, himmelblau oder schweinchenrosa.
Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> .....dafür kennst Du meine Leidenschaft für das Angeln. |wavey:


 

Wurde korrigiert.|rotwerden

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## okram24 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto!

Deine Mitchel Gold ohne Spitze kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen, aber dir reicht ja zum Angen eigentlich auch die Rolle in der Hand!
Zu den Meeräschen habe ich noch einen Tip: versuch´s doch mal mit einem Heringsparenoster!#6

Gruß von Marko,

der die Meeräsche bezwungen hat!


----------



## Costas (22. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Costas
> 
> ich habe gehört, einige angler fragen nach absperrungen, damit sie die hot spots trocken legen können - stimmt das :q
> dann muss man sie ja nur noch einsammeln und muss sich nicht gedanken machen ob rot, orange, himmelblau oder schweinchenrosa.
> Gruss



Otto, was meinst Du mit "Absperrungen"?


----------



## LAC (22. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Otto!
> 
> Deine Mitchel Gold ohne Spitze kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen, aber dir reicht ja zum Angen eigentlich auch die Rolle in der Hand!
> Zu den Meeräschen habe ich noch einen Tip: versuch´s doch mal mit einem Heringsparenoster!#6
> ...


 

Hallo Marko, 
du bekamst ja ein geschenk des himmels, als du dein  heringspaternoster eingekurbelt hast und am rand dann noch eine fette meeräsche am haken bekamst.
Ich will aber nicht warten auf diese geschenke vom himmel, da nur ganz liebe menschen diese bekommen 
Seit jahren beobachte ich sie schon, kam schon auf die idee eine mit einem greifarm förmlich zu pflücken, dieses beherrsche ich noch, da wir in den 80iger jahren grüne mambas damit von den bäumen gepflückt haben - nicht in dänemark, da sind nur die kreuzottern, die kann man mit zwei finger fangen.
Lassen wir mal den spass, ich benötige wirklich einige informationen, wie in hvide sande man gezielt auf meeräschen gehen kann. Ich habe in den mediteranen ländern zig hunderte davon geangelt - hier und da werden sie mit unterschiedlichen methoden überlistet, jedoch in hvide sande, habe ich alles versucht, wie ich es in diesen ländern gemacht habe - habe auch experimentiert, jedoch ohne erfolg.
Sie fressen ja und grasen förmlich in sichtweite die steine ab, aber am haken geht keine dran. Ich habe ihnen schon alles angeboten, sie beachten es nicht. Bin förmlich mit den fischen gezogen. Als costas mich gesehen hat, da hat eine kapitale ein fluchtversuch gemacht, etwa 20 m, dann war sie wieder am grasen. Als ich dann eine "etage" weiter geklettert bin, sah sie mich und schwamm zur alten stelle zurück. Deshalb sprang ich dort wie ein eichhörnchen rum.
Inzwischen glaube ich, dass es alles zufälle sind, wenn einer eine überlistet. Mit einem angler in hvide sande habe ich mich unterhalten, er hat mir eine methode genannt womit er erfolgreich meeräschen in hvide sande überlistet hat - so seine worte. Habe auch diese eingesetzt und stellte fest, dass ich ganz schön bescheurt sein muss, da nichts lief. Heute sage ich, das war ich auch, da ich daran geglaubt habe. 
Bin für jede information dankbar, wenn mir ein bordie sagt, wie er die meeräschen in hvide sande überlistet, d.h. mit den gedanken im kopf, heute gehe ich auf meeräsche und welchen köder er anbietet. Drei sollte er jedoch mit diesem zielgedanke schon mal gelandet haben - ohne heringsvorfach - das würde mich munter machen.

Gruß


----------



## troutscout (22. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

es dauert zwar noch ziemlich genau ein jahr bis wir vor ort sind :c, aber der thread ist echt jovel (das ist masematte und heisst "saugut")....wenn nix mehr geht, und costas keinen rat mehr weiss, dann hätte ich noch meinen allround köder, der mir bis jetzt immer erfolg gebracht hat, mit ihm mache ich sozusagen immer das "letzte gefecht" 100 % fängig....viel erfolg!|rolleyes:q:q


----------



## LAC (22. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



troutscout schrieb:


> es dauert zwar noch ziemlich genau ein jahr bis wir vor ort sind :c, aber der thread ist echt jovel (das ist masematte und heisst "saugut")....wenn nix mehr geht, und costas keinen rat mehr weiss, dann hätte ich noch meinen allround köder, der mir bis jetzt immer erfolg gebracht hat, mit ihm mache ich sozusagen immer das "letzte gefecht" 100 % fängig....viel erfolg!|rolleyes:q:q


 
@troutscout
das ist wirklich ein allrounder. da fliegen die fische förmlich drauf und wenn sie ihn einmal kennengelernt haben, fallen sie förmlich benommen im kescher - sölch eine wirkung hat er.
Hoffe ja nicht, dass die angler so wild sind und reinbeissen, weil sie wild auf küstennebel sind.


----------



## Ulrich (23. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich möchte mal nachfragen ob schon heringe gefangen wurden in Hvide Sande,da ich in zwei Wochen losfahre. Zuletzt Ende Mai Anfang Juni war es in Thorsminde super.

                                  Ulrich


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Ulrich schrieb:


> *Ich möchte mal nachfragen ob schon heringe gefangen wurden* in Hvide Sande,da ich in zwei Wochen losfahre. Zuletzt Ende Mai Anfang Juni war es in Thorsminde super.
> 
> Ulrich


 


Hallo Ulrich,#h

meinst du wirklich Heringe,oder Makrelen?|kopfkrat
Heringe sind zigtausende bis jetzt gefangen worden,
wogegen sich die Makrelen mal wieder rar machen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



troutscout schrieb:


> es dauert zwar noch ziemlich genau ein jahr bis wir vor ort sind :c, aber der thread ist echt jovel (das ist masematte und heisst "saugut")....wenn nix mehr geht, und costas keinen rat mehr weiss, dann hätte ich noch meinen allround köder, der mir bis jetzt immer erfolg gebracht hat, mit ihm mache ich sozusagen immer das "letzte gefecht" 100 % fängig....viel erfolg!|rolleyes:q:q


 

Mit deiner Köder-Empfehlung hast du recht.#6
Ist wirklich der beste Köder von besoffenen Anglern
für bedödelte Hechte.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Ulrich (24. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi, Jürgen

     ich meinte wirklich Heringe denn die großen fetten Heringe sollen erst im September kommen aber es kommt anscheinend
alles früher.Vielleicht wenn ich komme habe ich beides an Auswahl. Nächstes Jahr komme ich dann schon Anfang April.


                     Ulrich


----------



## porscher (24. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hat sich dieses jahr schon etwas in sachen makrelen getan? läuft der Aal?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



porscher schrieb:


> hat sich dieses jahr schon etwas in sachen makrelen getan? läuft der Aal?



ich glaube der all läuft garnicht


----------



## LAC (25. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ich meinte wirklich Heringe denn die großen fetten Heringe sollen erst im September kommen aber es kommt anscheinend
alles früher.
@ Ullrich,
da hast du recht, es kommt alles früher als man sich das denkt.  
Bei den fischen ist das etwas anders - da glaubt man sie kommen auch schneller, nun können wir dieses nicht steuren, da dort andere faktoren eine rolle spielen.
Jedenfalls kommen sie - das ist ja schon mal beruhigend. Wann sie kommen kann ich nicht sagen, sie geben sich jedoch mühe 

Ich habe vor drei wochen noch welche gelandet - es waren noch die frühjahrsheringe, d.h. es ist ein anderer Stamm, als die heringe, die im herbst kommen, die dann bis weihnachten /neujahr etwa bleiben.
Man sollte den urlaub für die heringe im herbst nicht zu früh buchen, lieber etwas später, dann hat man die chance einige zu erwischen. 

@ Costas
ich habe einen scherz gemacht mit den absperrungen - jedoch könnte man mit den absperrungen, das wasser umleiten und die hot spots trocken legen  - dann sammelt man die lachse einfach ein und muss sich keine gedanken machen welche farben laufen bzw. fängig sind. 

Wobei ja gerade dieses sehr spannende ist bei der angelei, wie und womit man sie überlisten kann in den unterschiedlichen gewässern. Viel lesen muss man dann über die einzelnen fischarten und  nicht in den katalogen blättern um ein schnäppchen zu machen.
Der drill selbst, ist ja nichts besonderes, sondern sagt nur aus, dass man ihn überlistet hat - d.h. er hat gebissen und nun landen muss. Wobei man dieses auch noch bewältigen muss, da jeder fisch anders reagiert, jedoch ist dieses in meinen augen das einfachste, wenn man es beherrscht. Ich finde sich mit der verhaltensweise der fischarten zu befassen bringt mehr erfolg, als die kataloge zu studieren.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

otto sag den fischen bescheid. ab 10.10 haben sie anwesend zu sein

mfg


----------



## porscher (25. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

tut sich echt nix(aal & makrele)?


----------



## angler1996 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo, 
bin am überlegen, ob wir dieses Jahr mal über Weihnachten nach HS kommen,
Geht da anglerisch was ( also nicht der Forellenteich)?
Danke und viele Grüße nach DK
Gruß A.


----------



## Costas (26. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin am überlegen, ob wir dieses Jahr mal über Weihnachten nach HS kommen,
> Geht da anglerisch was ( also nicht der Forellenteich)?
> Danke und viele Grüße nach DK
> Gruß A.



Hi

Über die Wintermonate gehe ich bei "guten Bedingungen" (d.h. mässiger-starken Wind) an die Küste. Da gib'ts wie immer Platten und wenn man Glück hat und nichtallzu hell ist auch ein Paar Dorsche.

Sonst kann man es auf Hecht im Fjord versuchen. Obwohl sie sich gern von der Kälte verstecken, kann man immer wieder welche überlisten, solange die Wasseroberfläche nicht gefroren ist. Ein weitere Vorteil ist, dass es im Winter nicht so viele Angler gibt.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## angler1996 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@costas
Danke
Na werd ich mal mit meiner "besseren Häfte" texten.
Gruß A.


----------



## porscher (26. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ist mit hornhecht auch nun schluß?gibt ja kaum noch fangmeldungen.oder niemand vor ort gerade?


----------



## cannibal - gast (27. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

macht mir keine angst!! Samstag geht es hoch für zwei wochen! was läuft an der schleuse noch? möchte nicht so gerne nur Platte vom strand fangen.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Würde mich auch interissieren was noch an der Schleuse geht?!


----------



## porscher (28. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

nur hornhecht geht noch an der schleuse gerade


----------



## cb9975 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo!

bin gerade nach 8,5 std fahrt #q(bei 550 km) aus bjerregard zurück. 
fischtechnisch war ziemlich tote hose. 

22.8 + 23.8 brandungsangeln, 2 flundern so gross wie ne hand, 30 abgefressene wattwürmer und einen gehakten krebs. 

24.8 angeln an der südmole in hs auf makrele.
ergebnis: null fische, zu starker seegang und zu kalt.

27.8 brandungsangeln von 19.30 bis 20.30
ergebnis: 0 fische sehr starker seegang.

gefangen wurden nur an der schleuse hornhechte wie ich es beim spazieren mit der familie beobachten konnte.
bester köder garnele!

ansonsten war es ein schöner strand-/bade-/und spazierurlaub mit kind, frau & hund.

@otto: übt die dänische marine mit hubschraubern über badestränden oder sind das rettungseinsätze?
sind mitte der woche ca 1 stunde das wasser bzw. den badestrand abgeflogen.

gruss carsten#h


----------



## danmarkhuse (30. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



cb9975 schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> .....übt die dänische marine mit hubschraubern über badestränden oder sind das rettungseinsätze?
> sind mitte der woche ca 1 stunde das wasser bzw. den badestrand abgeflogen.
> ...




Es sind leider wieder 2 Menschen ums Leben gekommen. Ein Vater wurde durch die Strömung unter Wasser gezogen , die Tochter die ihren Vater helfen wollte ist beim Rettungsversuch leider auch verunglückt! (beide sportliche schwimmer)


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



danmarkhuse schrieb:


> Es sind leider wieder 2 Menschen ums Leben gekommen. Ein Vater wurde durch die Strömung unter Wasser gezogen , die Tochter die ihren Vater helfen wollte ist beim Rettungsversuch leider auch verunglückt! (beide sportliche schwimmer)



ja aber der hubschrauber fliegt doch imme rode rnicht ??


mfg


----------



## elbebarsch (30. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane diese Jahr zum zweiten Mal nach HS zum fischen zu fahren. 
Unser erster Urlaub war im Juni und nun wollen wir Ende September endlich den Fisch holen, den wir im Juni nicht bekommen haben.:m

Wir haben  in Strandgarden  unser Glück auf Schollen probiert und sind pro Tag mit ein oder zwei handgroßen Tieren wieder gefahren. Ach so, der Vollständigkeit halber, ein mini Seeaal war auch mit dabei. |kopfkrat

Ansonsten waren wir am Put and Take in Sondervig. Dort kann man wirklich große Tiere raus ziehen, vorausgesetzt man fängt welche..... Gelbes Trout Bait ging einigermaßen. 

Meine Frage :

Wenn wir diesesmal doch mehr Fisch fangen sollten, weiß ich nicht wo wir diese einfrieren können. Mir hat ein freudlicher Hornhechtangler damals erzählt, dass man seinen Fisch irgendwo am Hafen von Hvide Sande einfrieren lassen kann. Weiß jemand mehr darüber? ( Ansprechpartner, Kosten...)

Desweiteren waren mir die 50 Kronen für 25 Wattwürmer viel zu teuer. Auf Langeland haben wir diese immer selber gesucht. In und um Sondervig oder auch HS habe ich keine guten Stellen gefunden. Habt Ihr einen Rat, oder wißt wo man die Würmer günstiger bekommt?

Gruß von der Elbe

Dennis


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



danmarkhuse schrieb:


> Es sind leider wieder 2 Menschen ums Leben gekommen. Ein Vater wurde durch die Strömung unter Wasser gezogen , die Tochter die ihren Vater helfen wollte ist beim Rettungsversuch leider auch verunglückt! (beide sportliche schwimmer)


 

Erbitte Info über wann und wo.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



elbebarsch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich plane diese Jahr zum zweiten Mal nach HS zum fischen zu fahren.
> Unser erster Urlaub war im Juni und nun wollen wir Ende September endlich den Fisch holen, den wir im Juni nicht bekommen haben.:m
> ...



hallo ja mann kann da gerfrierfächer mieten. ich glaub 100 kronen in der woche oder so. jürgen oder otto wissen das genauer.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo ja mann kann da gerfrierfächer mieten. ich glaub 100 kronen in der woche oder so. jürgen oder otto wissen das genauer.
> 
> mfg


 

Im Sandormkiosk 100 DKR die Woche.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (30. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Erbitte Info über wann und wo.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Hallo Jürgen

Es wurden auch dieses Jahr leider immer wieder welche ertrunken. Es gab auch viel Kritik an die Behörden, da sie die Information-Warnung nicht in das Touristen-Heft platziert haben, da es zeitlich nicht mehr gereicht hatte. Dieses wird an allen Häuser verteilt. Obwohl es auch an den Badestellen und in der Touristen-Zeitung steht, gibt´s es immer wieder welche Touristen, die es nicht merken.

Hier ist der Link des tragischen Unfalls vom 11.8. Link

Es geschah 2km südlich von HS. 56j. Mann und seine Schwiegertochter ertrunken, 20j. Schwiegersohn gerettet.

2 Wochen davor ist ein 52jähriger ertrunken, als er  versucht hatte, sein 14j. Kind zu retten.

Alle Deutsche.

Es ist immer wieder der gleicher Fall. Man sieht das ruhige Meer, aber nicht die starke Unterströmmung. Kinder werden von der Unterströmmung erfasst, man versucht sie zu retten, Bis man die Kinder erreicht hat, hat man keine Kräfte mehr und ertrinkt. Die Kinder werden meistens von den Welle gespühlt und gerettet. 

Es gibt aber auch andere "Gefahren" in der Region: Link

#h
Costas


----------



## Detty (30. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin Moin!
Das mit dem "Im Sandormkiosk 100 DKR die Woche."Hab ich auch nun schon paar mal gehört.100 Kronen hören sich ja nicht schlecht an aber was mich mal interessiert ist wie groß das Gefrierfach ist bzw. wieviel Volumen man dafür bekommt.
Ich nenne hier mal keinen Namen aber es gibt ein Ferienhausanbieter in der Region bei dem das einfrieren von was auch immer kostenlos ist!
Und was die abgesoffenen Urlauber angeht kann ich nur sagen das ich es langsam nicht mehr hören kann!Ok ich für mein teil bin schon als kleiner Stöpskel vor über 25 Jahren nach DK gefahren und man weiss irgendwann was man machen kann und was nicht.Für mich Persöhnlich stehen am Strand genug Warnhinweise und auch im Ferienhaus gibt es genug hinweise.Aber wem will man das schon vorhalten...stellt euch doch mal vor das erste mal DK oder nach längerer Pause mal wieder DK , angenehme 20 grad die Sonne scheint und die Nordsee flach wie nen Bügelbrett da vergisst man schonmal die Warnungen es ist ja schliesslich Urlaub #c |kopfkrat .Es gibt aber noch mehr gefahren als nur die unterströmung zb. ausgespülte löcher gerade in der nähe von Molen.
Gruss
ps.Otto bin das zweite September Wochenende in Rinköbing vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal!

http://www.catch-company-hannover.com [privater tip]


----------



## troutscout (30. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hey costas, sorry aber ich kann die gefahr am haken nicht erkennen, was ist das (geschweige denn das ich das römmbrömmrömpömpöm lesen könnte|bla
glück auf!


----------



## Costas (31. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



troutscout schrieb:


> hey costas, sorry aber ich kann die gefahr am haken nicht erkennen, was ist das (geschweige denn das ich das römmbrömmrömpömpöm lesen könnte|bla
> glück auf!



stimmt....man sieht es nicht gut auf diesem bild. es ist ein knapp 200kg schwerer hai, 4,6m lang. wurde nur 60 seemeilen südwest von HS gefangen...in fischernetze! es soll sehr ungewöhnlich für die region sein. 

eigentlich ist dieser hai ungefährlich für die menschen. 

das fischerboot hat den hai verkaufen können....sie haben daraus "nur" ca. eur 800.- gewinn erzielt. an anderen ecken der welt würde man bestimmt mehr dafür zahlen |supergri

#h
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen
> 
> Es wurden auch dieses Jahr leider immer wieder welche ertrunken. Es gab auch viel Kritik an die Behörden, da sie die Information-Warnung nicht in das Touristen-Heft platziert haben, da es zeitlich nicht mehr gereicht hatte. Dieses wird an allen Häuser verteilt. Obwohl es auch an den Badestellen und in der Touristen-Zeitung steht, gibt´s es immer wieder welche Touristen, die es nicht merken.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Costas,#h

dieser Unfall war mir bekannt,ist auch von Norddeutschen
Zeitungen verbreitet worden.Ich hatte die Befürchtung,es
wäre schon wieder ein neuer Fall.
Bis Oktober,

Gruß,Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



CCH schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Das mit dem "Im Sandormkiosk 100 DKR die Woche."Hab ich auch nun schon paar mal gehört.100 Kronen hören sich ja nicht schlecht an aber was mich mal interessiert ist* wie groß das Gefrierfach ist bzw. wieviel Volumen man dafür bekommt.*
> Ich nenne hier mal keinen Namen aber es gibt ein Ferienhausanbieter in der Region bei dem das einfrieren von was auch immer kostenlos ist!
> Und was die abgesoffenen Urlauber angeht kann ich nur sagen das ich es langsam nicht mehr hören kann!Ok ich für mein teil bin schon als kleiner Stöpskel vor über 25 Jahren nach DK gefahren und man weiss irgendwann was man machen kann und was nicht.Für mich Persöhnlich stehen am Strand genug Warnhinweise und auch im Ferienhaus gibt es genug hinweise.Aber wem will man das schon vorhalten...stellt euch doch mal vor das erste mal DK oder nach längerer Pause mal wieder DK , angenehme 20 grad die Sonne scheint und die Nordsee flach wie nen Bügelbrett da vergisst man schonmal die Warnungen es ist ja schliesslich Urlaub #c |kopfkrat .Es gibt aber noch mehr gefahren als nur die unterströmung zb. ausgespülte löcher gerade in der nähe von Molen.
> ...


 

Ohne es nachgemessen zu haben,ich schätze in etwa
50x50x50cm.Pasen also schon etliche hundert Heringe
hinein.Es wird übrigens noch eine Kaution von 200 DKR
für den Schlüssel erhoben.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (31. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ohne es nachgemessen zu haben,ich schätze in etwa
> 50x50x50cm.Pasen also schon etliche hundert Heringe
> hinein.Es wird übrigens noch eine Kaution von 200 DKR
> für den Schlüssel erhoben.
> ...



wey jürgen wenn ich meine 50 aale und 500 heringe fange hau ich die alle bei otto in das gerfrierfach. der hat extra für mich ne box gekauft. hahaha

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> wey jürgen wenn ich meine 50 aale und 500 heringe fange hau ich die alle bei otto in das gerfrierfach. der hat extra für mich ne box gekauft. hahaha
> 
> mfg


 

Hallo Fabian,#h

ich glaube,das kleine ABC des Fischens wäre zum jetzigen
Zeitpunkt für dich doch noch wichtiger als eine große
Truhe.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## porscher (31. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@CCH " Und was die abgesoffenen Urlauber angeht kann ich nur sagen das ich es langsam nicht mehr hören kann!" 

Wie kannst du so ein mist schreiben? unfassbar! Leute ertrinken und dann findet man so eine Aussage! Mein Beileid an alle die betroffen sind!!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (31. August 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



porscher schrieb:


> @CCH " Und was die abgesoffenen Urlauber angeht kann ich nur sagen das ich es langsam nicht mehr hören kann!"
> 
> Wie kannst du so ein mist schreiben? unfassbar! Leute ertrinken und dann findet man so eine Aussage! Mein Beileid an alle die betroffen sind!!!


 

wobei immer wieder gesagt wird in unbekannten gewässern lieber auf das baden verzichten und ein schwimmbad aufsuchen!!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Fabian,#h
> 
> ich glaube,das kleine ABC des Fischens wäre zum jetzigen
> Zeitpunkt für dich doch noch wichtiger als eine große
> ...


#
ach jürgen das klappt schon. schaffst du das jetzt oder nicht ??

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> #
> ach jürgen das klappt schon.* schaffst du das jetzt oder nicht ??*
> 
> mfg


 


Was soll ich schaffen?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo HS Bordies,
konnte leider nicht schneller auf einige fragen antworten, da ich verhindert war. 

1) Es sind nicht zwei menschen ertrunken, sondern vier in der region, dieses nur zur information - des öfteren warne ich ja hier über diese gefahren, da die nordsee von den urlaubern falsch eingeschätzt wird. Dieser küstenstrich gehört zu den gefährlichsten der welt. Mehr muss ich nicht posten, schwimmen kann nur im knietiefen wasser, wer mehr wagt spielt mit seinem leben.
An zwei händen kann man die unfälle mit todesausgang nicht mehr zählen. Hubschrauber werden zur suche immer eingesetzt - dieses können auch militärhuschrauber sein, so wie einer fragt, da ja auch beim unfall der militärarzt mit seinem fahrzeug im bereich von blaavand bis zum ringköbingfjord kommt. Es ist traurig, dass solche unfälle passieren, leider kennen nicht alle die informationen bzw. nehmen sie nicht ernst. Wir informieren anhand von infomaterial jeden der bei uns ist und sie werden auch noch über diese gefahren mündlich informiert, bzw. wie sie sich zu verhalten haben, wenn sie mal von der strömung erfasst werden. 

2) die frage welche fische um weihnachten, costas hat ja schon darauf geantwortet, wobei die chance besteht auch noch heringe zu landen. Jedenfalls habe ich über mehrere jahre welche um weihnachten gelandet, auf der nördlichen seite der schleuse zum meer hin, dich sich in uferhähe meistens auf grund aufhalten.

3) so wie mir berichtet wurde läuft momentan nur noch hornhecht - in kleinformat.

4) CCH - wenn du hier bist - rufe an. Normal bin ich da - sonst nur zwei tage meistens weg. 

5) Makrelen und aal - habe ich leider nicht landen können, d.h. einen aal habe ich schon gelandet aber keine makrele, da das wetter nicht so günstig war für makrele und ich die angelei abgebrochen habe.

6) Zum schluss - @ wolfsburgVirus, fabi, was lese ich, für deine fische soll ich extra eine gefriertruhe gekauft haben, nein, nein - warum hast du mir dieses nicht mitgeteilt, jetzt habe ich reichlich ausgaben gemacht und eine große gekauft - lasse dir jedoch - in größe eines schuhkartons - einen platz frei für deine fische  damit du im winter reichlich fisch essen kannst  werde dir also behilflich sein, du gönnst dir ja sonst nichts.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was soll ich schaffen?
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



na da zu sein wenn ich da bin hihi


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> na da zu sein wenn ich da bin hihi


 

Habe dir doch bereits geschrieben,dass ich erst ab 17.10.
dort bin.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo HS Bordies,
> konnte leider nicht schneller auf einige fragen antworten, da ich verhindert war.
> 
> 1) Es sind nicht zwei menschen ertrunken, sondern vier in der region, dieses nur zur information - des öfteren warne ich ja hier über diese gefahren, da die nordsee von den urlaubern falsch eingeschätzt wird. Dieser küstenstrich gehört zu den gefährlichsten der welt. Mehr muss ich nicht posten, schwimmen kann nur im knietiefen wasser, wer mehr wagt spielt mit seinem leben.
> ...



ja schuhkartongrösse reicht. sind im oktober noch heringe da otto ?

mfg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Habe dir doch bereits geschrieben,dass ich erst ab 17.10.
> dort bin.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



ja hätte ja angehen können das duw egen mir umbuchst ! hihi

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> *ja schihgrässe reicht. sind im oktober noch ehringe da otto ?*
> 
> mfg


 


Sag mal alter Schluckspecht,hast du die Pulle Rum
wieder alleine leer gemacht?|uhoh:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## porscher (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

tut sich momentan nicht viel. für platte zu warm.in den forellenanlagen ist fast überall tote hose.die anlage im hafen von HS hat nen neuen besitzer. dort tut sich auch nix.hornhechte auf der fjordseite auf krabbenfleisch.man muss aber tief fischen.


----------



## Costas (2. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



porscher schrieb:


> tut sich momentan nicht viel. für platte zu warm.in den forellenanlagen ist fast überall tote hose.die anlage im hafen von HS hat nen neuen besitzer. dort tut sich auch nix.hornhechte auf der fjordseite auf krabbenfleisch.man muss aber tief fischen.



das wetter hat aber stark abgekühlt, was gut für die fänge ist. ab heute werden wir nur 12-18° C haben und immer wieder regenschauer. der herbst ist da.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sag mal alter Schluckspecht,hast du die Pulle Rum
> wieder alleine leer gemacht?|uhoh:
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



oh mann das lese ich auch gerade. da hab ich wohl zu viel havana getrunken.:vik::vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> oh mann das lese ich auch gerade. da hab ich wohl zu viel havana getrunken.:vik::vik:


 


|peinlich

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hey Otto! (Ich kann dich doch mit Namen ansprechen, oder?)
Was ist dir denn da passiert? Bei der Auswahl zum Boardferkel August 2009 dabei?  Hoffentlich wirst du nicht zur "Sau" gemacht, sonst geht vielleicht die Sympathie etwas verloren.

Gruß FangeNichts5


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Hey Otto! (Ich kann dich doch mit Namen ansprechen, oder?)
> Was ist dir denn da passiert? Bei der Auswahl zum Boardferkel August 2009 dabei? Hoffentlich wirst du nicht zur "Sau" gemacht,* sonst geht vielleicht die Sympathie etwas verloren.*
> 
> Gruß FangeNichts5


 


Das halte ich glatt für ein Gerücht.Ottos rustikaler Charme
steht über ein paar Schweinchen  drüber.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Ulrich (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Was macht denn der Hering,Hornhecht und Plattfisch in Hvide Sande? Ich fahre morgen los. Kann mir jemand Auskunft geben.


                                        Ulrich


----------



## porscher (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Plattfisch --> NEIN (zu warm, oberhalb von HS richtung sondervig geht was)
Hering -----> NEIN (noch nicht da)
Hornhecht---> JA (waren zumindest letzte woche noch auf der fjordseite an der schleuse)


----------



## Ulrich (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Dann kann man ja nur hoffen.


                   Ulrich


----------



## Costas (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

für plattfisch ist es am besten, wenn es windet. je härter, umso besser....für die fänge, meine ich #h


----------



## Ulrich (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi, Costas

   vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp, ich werde erst mal in Hvide Sande es probieren weil es näher liegt von Bork Havn, wo ich hinfahre. Vielleicht später Richtung Thorsminde, da war ich Ende Mai Anfang Juni. Sehr viel gefangen.

                                 Ulrich


----------



## Costas (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Ulrich schrieb:


> Hi, Costas
> 
> vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp, ich werde erst mal in Hvide Sande es probieren weil es näher liegt von Bork Havn, wo ich hinfahre. Vielleicht später Richtung Thorsminde, da war ich Ende Mai Anfang Juni. Sehr viel gefangen.
> 
> Ulrich



Hi

Wemm Du schon in Bork Havn bist, wieso nicht gleich bei Nymindegab versuchen? Hvide Sande ist auf jeden Fall nicht besser als nördlich oder südlich davon. Von der Strecke Richtung Thorsminde habe ich auch schon gutes gehört, war aber selbst noch nie da. Vielleicht mal diesen Oktober.

#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wemm Du schon in Bork Havn bist, wieso nicht gleich bei Nymindegab versuchen? Hvide Sande ist auf jeden Fall nicht besser als nördlich oder südlich davon. Von der Strecke Richtung Thorsminde habe ich auch schon gutes gehört, war aber selbst noch nie da. Vielleicht mal diesen Oktober.
> 
> #h


 


Hallo Costas,#h

soll ich im Oktober mal die Brandungsruten einpacken?

Gruß
Jürgen #h


----------



## Ulrich (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi, Costas

    kannst Du mir sagen wo in der Nähe von Nymedegab.

                      Ulrich


----------



## Costas (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Ulrich

Hier ist ein Link mit den sogenannten "Hotspots". Link
es fängt oben mit dem nördlichsten Punkt an und endet bei Nymindegab im Süden.

Bei Nymindegab schreiben sie:
Bei üffentlichen Parkpatz direkt bei Nymindegab kann man die Strasse südlich nehmen zwischen den Seen (linke Seite) und den Dünen/Meer. Ca. 2-3 minuten weiterfahren bis ein Parkplatz auf der rechten Seite kommt. Dort über die Dünen gehen. Am Meer angekommen fängt eine gute Stelle an, die ca. 5,5m tief ist und ertreckt sich noch 1km südlich davon.

Bei Hegnet: vom Parkplatz zum Meer. Dann ca. 800m südlich gehen, bis die gute, tiefe Stelle beginnt.

@Jürgen

Du kannst Deine Brandunsruten gern mitnehmen. Ich war seit letzten Januar nicht mehr am Strand und möchte unbedingt bald wieder hin. 

Falls Du doch noch an Auen angeln möchtest, habe ich eine Alternative zur Skjern gefunden. Die Hover Au, direkt bei Stadil Fjord, macht erst am 31.10. dicht. Sie ist viel kleiner und soll Bachforellen und einige Steelheads, Lachse und MeFos haben. Ich habe noch nie über grosse Fänge darin gehört und sie wird auch nicht so oft beangelt. 

Du kannst wünschen, wo Du hin willst. Ich werde im Oktober beides versuchen.

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## Ulrich (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Vielen Dank das Du noch geanwortet hast,wir fahren gleich los nach Bork Havn.


                                Ulrich


----------



## Costas (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,#h
> 
> dieser Unfall war mir bekannt,ist auch von Norddeutschen
> Zeitungen verbreitet worden.Ich hatte die Befürchtung,es
> ...



Hi Jürgen

Habe nochmals nachgeforscht. Am 23.8. ist beinah ein 19jähriger Deutscher ertrunken. Er lag für ca. 1 Stunde im Wasser, bis er vom Rettungsboot gerettet werden konnte. Er was völlig ausser Kräfte. Am gleichen Tag musste das Rettungboot nochmals ausrücken. Diesmal wurde die Person in Gefahr schneller gerettet.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## LAC (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo 

@ WolfsburgVirus
Fabi, die heringe sind da d.h. sie kommen dann erst und bleiben bis etwa weihnachten.

@ FangeNichts-5
Ja du darfst mich beim namen nennen und mich als sau abstempeln. Diese nominierung für die bordfekel sau im anglerboard kann ich gar nicht verstehen. Meine wörter müssen wohl viel bedeuten. Sollte ich als tierliebhaber, diesen internationalen "oskar" bekommen, wird mein berthold brecht stipendioum in meiner vita, einen zweitrangigen platz einnehmem :q 
Sympathie - was ist das ? Ich kann nichts verlieren - bin ein ferkel - kann also nur gewinnen und mich dabei zur sau entwickeln und sich daran satt essen. 

@ J. Breithardt
Jürgen, habe das problem gelöst - war ja nicht im hause - und sitze ab heute ständig im büro. d.h. bin tag und nacht erreichbar. Melde mich morgen mal per pn. So wie ich lese möchte fabi gerne, dass du zur zeit kommst, wenn er nach hs kommt - das bedeutet für ihn fanggarantie -kann er dich nicht abholen :q 
Er schläft im wohnmobil, damit er nicht leidet, werde ich täglich eine wärmflasche mitbringen, damit sein herz nicht kalt wird und ein taschenofen geben, damit sein zeigefinger nicht einfriert, den braucht er ja, denn ohne gefühle läuft ja gar nichts. Das wäre für fabi der untergang. Nun habe ich die ganze gefriertruhe für ihn frei gemacht - er ist jedoch mit der größe einer schuhschachtel im gerfrierfach inzwischen zufrieden - :q 17 heringe sind das etwa, das bedeutet 6 x werfen, die andere zeit können wir uns mit seiner hausmarke havana befassen - man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. 
Fabi, auch wenn du mehr flaschen mitbringen willst bedingt durch meinen wolfsrachen :q es sind noch grenzkontrollen. 

@ Alle
Vor einigen tagen hat ein fischer einen hai in der nordsee vor hvide sande mit dem netz gefangen. Er hatte eine beachtliche länge von etwa fünf meter. Es war ein gemeiner fuchshai (Alopias vulpinus), den man auch drescherhai nennt, da er seinen langen schwanz d.h. den oberen lobus einsetzt durch schlagen (dreschen) auf der wasseroberfläche, sowie im wasser um fische zu töten um sie zu fressen. 
Also aufpassen beim schwimmen - nicht das einer weit rausschwimmt und sich dabei eine ohrfeige einfängt. - das knallt gewaltig.


----------



## Costas (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Alle
> Vor einigen tagen hat ein fischer einen hai in der nordsee vor hvide sande mit dem netz gefangen. Er hatte eine beachtliche länge von etwa fünf meter. Es war ein gemeiner fuchshai (Alopias vulpinus), den man auch drescherhai nennt, da er seinen langen schwanz d.h. den oberen lobus einsetzt durch schlagen (dreschen)  auf der wasseroberfläche, sowie im wasser um fische zu töten um sie zu fressen.
> Also aufpassen beim schwimmen - nicht das einer weit rausschwimmt und sich dabei eine ohrfeige einfängt. - das knallt gewaltig.



Hallo Otto und willkommen wieder zurück. Ich hatte vor ein Paar Tagen hier ein Bild von diesem Hai inkl. Artikel dazu gepostet. Ein Paar Tage zurückblättern und du findest es.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## LAC (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Costas,
ich habe leider die letzten seiten nicht genau durchgelesen - schön, dass du es schon gepostet hat, ich habe den artikel nicht gelesen, inge hat es mir erzählt - nun kann sie besser lesen, jedoch musste ich es ihr erklären - so ergänzen wir uns halt :q
War 14 tage nicht im einsatz und nur sporadisch im büro.
Rufe dich montag mal an bzw. komme mal kurz vorbei.
Gruss


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo otto das freut mich ja. sag mal schreib nochmal ne pn wenn du nochwas aus deutschland brauchst. ausser die gummibären natürlich. mann freue ich mich. hoffentlich spielt das wetter dann ein bischen mit. schade das jürgen erst ne woche später kommt.

mfg wv:vik:


----------



## Pargo Man (7. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

... schöne ruhige Tage im August.
Urlaub ist leider vorbei und doch klingt die Erholung made-in-Denmark noch lange nach.

Ich war 1-22 August mit Kind&Kegel in den Dünen Nähe Hvide. Ruhige Tage um den 8.8. hab ich für eine lange Tour mit der "Solea" genutzt. 600DKK klingt erstmal happig, doch dagegen stehen eine volle Friertruhe für den Rest der Ferien. 4 Dorsche (zahlreiche mehr zurückgesetzt und einen dicken Abreisser), handvoll Knurrhähne (zurück) und 25 Makrelen (zahlreiche mehr abgezappelt).

Meine Gummiversuche an der Südermole Hvide waren nix, obwohl dort auch Dorsch stehen soll. Auch die abendlichen Trips zum Strand und Werfen auf Wolfsbarsch waren eher eine Entspannungsübung bei kernigen Sonnenuntergängen.

Fazit trotzdem: Immer wieder Hvide!#6


----------



## Airferdo (7. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



porscher schrieb:


> @CCH " Und was die abgesoffenen Urlauber angeht kann ich nur sagen das ich es langsam nicht mehr hören kann!"
> 
> Wie kannst du so ein mist schreiben? unfassbar! Leute ertrinken und dann findet man so eine Aussage! Mein Beileid an alle die betroffen sind!!!


Das sehe ich genau so.
Erzähl das doch mal dem Jungen der seine Frau und seinen Vater verloren hat, schrecklich sowas !


Dann noch solche Bilder machen, ein bischen mehr Respekt wäre manchmal echt wünscheswert !






muß jeder selber wissen aber ich finde das echt schade.


----------



## Costas (7. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Airferdo schrieb:


> @CCH " Und was die abgesoffenen Urlauber angeht kann ich nur sagen das ich es langsam nicht mehr hören kann!"



Hi

Es ist manchmal schwierig, etwas hier im richtigen Ton rüberzubringen. Mir wenigstens geht´s mancmal so. Vor allem wenn es um solche tragische Fälle geht, kann einiges oft missverstanden werden. Ich will hoffen, dass es @CCH hier nicht so gemeint hat, wie wir es alle verstanden haben. Er wollte vielleicht sagen "es wird immer und überall darüber geschrieben und gewarnt, ihr braucht es nicht immer wieder erwähnen". 

Ich finde gerade wenn es um eine versteckte Lebensgefahr handelt, dann kann man es nicht oft genug erwähnen. Und hier haben wir diese Möglichkeit, denn viele Westküste-Neulinge lesen mit.

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## dkanglerpapa (7. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ costas:
wo gibt es für die hover au die Erlaubnisscheine?
gruß


----------



## Costas (7. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> @ costas:
> wo gibt es für die hover au die Erlaubnisscheine?
> gruß



Hi

Im Touristikbüro in Ringkøbing, vielleicht auch in Hvide Sande. Ich kaufe diese jeweils hier: Link
Es kostet etwas mehr, ist aber bequemer. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Airferdo (7. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Es ist manchmal schwierig, etwas hier im richtigen Ton rüberzubringen. Mir wenigstens geht´s mancmal so. Vor allem wenn es um solche tragische Fälle geht, kann einiges oft missverstanden werden. Ich will hoffen, dass es @CCH hier nicht so gemeint hat, wie wir es alle verstanden haben. Er wollte vielleicht sagen "es wird immer und überall darüber geschrieben und gewarnt, ihr braucht es nicht immer wieder erwähnen".
> 
> ...


Ich weiß und ich will auch niemanden persönlich zu nahe kommen aber was mich etwas stört ist, das so ein Unglück passiert ist und man sich dann nicht so ausdrücken muß ob im Forum oder nicht.
Ich möchte hier nicht den Moralapostel spielen aber ich bin selber vor langer Zeit mal fast am Molenkopf in HS von einer Riesenwelle die aus dem nichts kam gespült worden.
Ja klar selber Schuld aber alle Menschen machen Fehler und diese Menschen haben ihren teuer bezahlt.
In Mimizan (Franz.Biscayaküste) sind damals 7 Menschen an einem Tag ertrunken, dort ist es jetzt so das es nur in Abschnitten erlaubt ist zu Schwimmen die unter Beobachtung der Rescure sind.Natürlich kann man sich dort auch an anderen Stellen in das Meer wagen, was seines gleichen an Strömungen und Wellen sucht.

Naja ok ! vieleicht bin ich etwas überempfindlich wenn ich sowas lese und sehe !

P.S. Bierflaschen gehören nicht in den Hals von Lebewesen, man stelle sich vor man selbst hat auf seinem eigenen letzten Foto ne Flasche im Hals.Sowas finde ich persönlich respektlos.


----------



## angler1996 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

wenn ich mir die Karte von der Hover-A° anschaue, gibt es doch eine Verbindung zwischen Stadil und Ringköping-Fjord
Darf die befischt werden und kann sich das lohnen ( was gibs dort)
Guß A.


----------



## LAC (9. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Airferdo
Der molenkopf nordlich von hvide sande ist sehr gefährlich, die grossen steine sind sehr glatt und oft habe ich schon einen gesehen, der zwischen den steinen lag, weil eine welle ihn weggefegt hat - zum glück nicht kopfüber, dann kann es passieren, dass der kopf im wasser hängt, wenn er zwischen zwei steine fällt. 
Des öfteren warne ich hier im board über diese gefahren, da sich ein urlauber kaum ein bild machen kann, was alles passieren kann am bzw. im meer 
Zum beispiel an der schleuse zur meerseite kletterten die kinder zwischen den beinen der mutter, die im heringsrausch am angeln war. Sie spielten so lange zwischen den beinen und absperrungen rum, bis ein kind im wasser lag - es sind etwa 2 m bis zur wasseröberfläche. Als die mutter es bemerkt hatte und am brüllen war, war ich schon im wasser und hatte es am kragen. Die schleusen waren auf und konnte froh sein, dass ich beim sprung es sofort mit der hand erwischt habe - sonst wärs das auch gewesen.

Eine ganz andere gefahr ist, dass kleinkinder in den dünen löcher buddeln, sie lieben es und oft sind sie so groß, dass sie dort ein unterschlupf förmlich haben - sie wissen nicht, dass der sand rund ist und keine festigkeit hat, er rollt und die düne bricht zusammen, d.h. das kind wird förmlich vom sand begraben und erstickt, da der mund voll mit sand ist. Auch dies ist eine gefahrenstellen, da schon unfälle dieser art passiert sind. Kaum jemand denkt darüber nach, deshalb sollte man kleinkinder nie aus den augen lassen, ob im meer oder in den dünen. 

Vor einigen jahren ist bei uns ein unfall passiert - mutter mit kind besuchten den friedhof, das kind klettert auf einen grabstein - der umkippt - und wird förmlich vom stein begraben. Die mutter konnte den stein nicht mehr vom kind befreien, sie kam angerannt und hat um hilfe gefleht. Mit mühe konnte ich den stein mit hebelwirkung, brechstangen und holz vom kind entfernen. Das kind habe ich sofort ins krankenhaus nach esbjerg gebracht, da es nicht mehr laufen konnte und blut im urin war - egebnis: nierenquetschung zig prellungen und drei wochen krücken. Es ist nochmal gut gegangen, jedoch hätte auch der kopf zerquetscht werden können.

Ein weiterer fall, bei uns war eine familie die hatte ein luftmatratze mit palme, als ich sie fragte was sie damit machen wollen, sagte der vater, nur am rand im meer will ich sie einsetzen, - ich habe ihn gewarnt und gesagt, er soll den punder nicht mit zum meer nehmen. Ergebnis: das kind spielte damit im knietiefen wasser, hatte jedoch die palme nicht immer in den händen, da kam ein windstoß und die "plame" zog von dannen ins meer - ohne kind -, der vater sprang ins wasser und wollte die 8 euro palmeninsel retten, er hat sie nicht mehr erwischen können, da der wind halt schneller war. Der rückzug des mannes, dass er wieder an land kam, war so schlimm, dass er schon die geanken hatte, er würde absaufen. Als er mir dieses berichtete, sagte er - ich habe an deine worte gedacht - und habe mich so verhalten, wie du es mir gesagt hast, wie ich schwimmen muss - ich habe das land erreicht, aber ich dachte es sind die letzten minuten meines lebens.

Das tanzen in den wellen, wo die person vom boden abgehoben wird, wenn die welle kommt - ist ein tanz mit dem tod. Das fängt in den vorderen reihen an, beim kleinkind und endet etwas weiter beim 1,80 m grossen kampfschwimmer.

Die information vom staat, wie man sich zu verhalten hat beim baden in der nordsee werde ich mal scannen und hier einsetzen, dann kann jeder sich daran halten.

Nun zu den fischen, ich glaube anhand der bierflasche im maul vom dorsch, kann sich jeder ein genaues bild machen u.a. welch eine größe der dorsch hatte. Es ist also leicht, da man eine flasche immer zur hand hat. Ein zollstock ist zu kompliziert, da benötigt man zwei hände für - wo soll denn die flasche bleiben |supergri 

@ Angler1996
wenn ich mir die Karte von der Hover-A° anschaue, gibt es doch eine Verbindung zwischen Stadil und Ringköping-Fjord
Darf die befischt werden und kann sich das lohnen ( was gibs dort)
Das ist eine gute frage, ich habe diese frage schon mal im informatiosbüro in hs gestellt, sehr lange wurde telefoniert und dann sagte man mir, ich könnte dort angeln - es würde auch nichts passieren. Wenn eine kontrolle kommt, sollte ich sagen, dass sie es gesagt hätten |supergri 
Man nimmt es nicht so genau und keiner kennt sich so richtig aus, der verein, der die karten für die hover au verkauft müste es besser wissen als das büro in hs.


Es ist eine tolle gegend dort und folgene angelbare fische kommen dort vor: helt, barsch, hecht, aal, platte, rotaugen sowie meerforellen und lachs


----------



## angler1996 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@LAC
danke, kann es sein, dass die Vona° mit der Fiskekort zu beangeln ist? Es gibt dafür doch einige freie Gewässer ( neben dem Meer/ Fjord). Ich glaube unter Friluftskortet, Nur dafür reicht mein Dänisch nicht
Gruß A.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Otto

otto heute waren haribo bei rewe im angebot. ich hab gleich zugeschlagen und dir ne tüte voll gekauft.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

|wavey:





WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @ Otto
> 
> otto heute waren haribo bei rewe im angebot. ich hab gleich zugeschlagen und dir ne tüte voll gekauft.
> 
> mfg


 

Hallo Fabian,#h

da hat Otto ja wohl Glück gehabt,dass die Bären im Angebot
waren.Sonst hätte er wohl keine bekommen? |supergri
Dann brauche ich ja diesmal keine zu besorgen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> 
> Hallo Fabian,#h
> ...



na klar auch ohne angebot wören sie mitgekommen. bei uns geht der preis ja.doch bring mal welche mit.

mfg wv


----------



## Costas (9. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> na klar auch ohne angebot wören sie mitgekommen. bei uns geht der preis ja.doch bring mal welche mit.
> 
> mfg wv




Hallo

...und ein günstiges Geheimrezept von mir, falls nicht gerade wieder jemand aus D die guten Originale mitbringen kann: billige Gummibärchen kaufen, über Nacht in Red-Bull einlegen, fertig 

#h
Costas


----------



## LAC (9. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ 996
Ich habe mir gerade mal die seite http://www.friluftskortet.dk/
angesehen - finde die vona nicht. Gebe mir mal genaue angaben - wo sie genau liegt -dann kann ich dir sagen, welche fische dort vorkommen - habe die neusten untersuchungen vorliegen und mache mich schlau ob man dort einen zusätzlichen tagesschein haben muss. Bei den meisten fließgewässer ist es so, d.h. wenn ein angelverein das gewässer gepachtet hat.

@ WolfsburgVirus
Fabi, das ist aber lieb von dir, dass du mir eine tüte gummibärchen mitbringst, musstes aber nicht extra zum laden fahren fahren, für eine tüte, da sie im angebot waren - es lohnt sich ja nicht oder ist es eine ikea tüte, die du voll gummibärchen hast.
Fabi dein posting: otto sag den fischen bescheid. ab 10.10 haben sie anwesend zu sein - muss ich dir mitteilen, dass sie noch nicht da sind. Warum, ich bin vom 5. - 10. in venedig und komme in den nachtstunden zurück. Ab den 11. sind die fische da - schleife schon mal die haken.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ 996
> Ich habe mir gerade mal die seite http://www.friluftskortet.dk/
> angesehen - finde die vona nicht. Gebe mir mal genaue angaben - wo sie genau liegt -dann kann ich dir sagen, welche fische dort vorkommen - habe die neusten untersuchungen vorliegen und mache mich schlau ob man dort einen zusätzlichen tagesschein haben muss. Bei den meisten fließgewässer ist es so, d.h. wenn ein angelverein das gewässer gepachtet hat.
> 
> ...




hallo na ne rewe tüte voll. ja ist auch ok wenn die fische erst am 11 da sind.

mfg


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (10. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej Otto,
die Vona ist die Verbindung zwischen Stadil und Ringkøbingfjord. Meines wissens kann man dort ganz gut Barsch und Hecht fangen. Ich werde da auch wieder ende Okt. zum angeln aufschlagen.|rolleyes
viele Grüße nach Nr. Nebel

Carsten


----------



## LAC (10. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Otto,
> die Vona ist die Verbindung zwischen Stadil und Ringkøbingfjord. Meines wissens kann man dort ganz gut Barsch und Hecht fangen. Ich werde da auch wieder ende Okt. zum angeln aufschlagen.|rolleyes
> viele Grüße nach Nr. Nebel
> 
> Carsten


 


Hallo Carsten, 
du bist ein alter dänemark kenner, wusste gar nicht, dass die verbindung einen namen hat bzw. die vona ist - dort habe ich auch schon geangelt - tolles gebiet und wie du und ich schon erwähnt habe, nicht schlecht für barsch und hecht.
Gruss otto


Zusatz:

@ Jürgen, was hast du mir denn per Mail gesendet - 
"Politik anhand von kühen erklären" - ich kann sie leider nicht öffnen - ist das so gewollt bzw. die neue deutsche welle d.h. wahlkampagne

@ WolfsburgVirus
Eine rewe tüte voll ist ja der hammer - das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Komme extra früher, fliege über london jetzt von venedig und bin am 10. um 16.15 in billund, d.h. um 20.00 uhr kannst du sie bei mir abgeben. :m Ich gebe dir eine tüte frühlingsheringe dann


----------



## Costas (10. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo

Betreffend Vona. Ich war immer der Meinung, dass das Angeln an der Vona verboten war. So hat es mir einer gesagt, der in der Region wohnt. 100% kann ich es aber nicht bestøtigen.

Auf dieser Karte sieht man das Angelrevier der Hover Au und der Vona. Link. Die Vona ist nur zur Hälfte abgebildet. Die schwarzen Linien bedeuten Fischereiverbot. Die fehlende untere Hälfte der Au fliesst Richtung Stadt (Ringkøbing) und da bei der Brücke ist ein schönes Kleinstboothafen mit vielen Fischer- und Hobbybooten. Ich kann mir noch weniger vorstellen, dass das Angeln dort erlaubt ist.

Auf jeden Fall hoffe ich, meine Informationen und Einschätzung sind falsch 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> du bist ein alter dänemark kenner, wusste gar nicht, dass die verbindung einen namen hat bzw. die vona ist - dort habe ich auch schon geangelt - tolles gebiet und wie du und ich schon erwähnt habe, nicht schlecht für barsch und hecht.
> Gruss otto
> 
> ...


 

@Otto,#h

schade,ist lustig.Rindviecher und Politiker passen schon gut 
zusammen.
Komm gut heim.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

danke erst mal für Eure Bemühungen. Also ist zumindest der obere Teil nicht zu beangeln. Schade, sah vielversprechend aus.
Gruß A.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (10. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej Costas,
ich hatte vor Jahren mal in den örtlichen Angelläden in HS nachgefragt ob man dort ohne extra Schein angeln dürfte. Die meinten es wäre mit dem staatlichen Schein erlaubt. Ich hab auch schon den Besitzer des Angelladens dort getroffen.

und Otto, vom Dänemarkkenner bin ich noch weit entfernt, mein Herz hängt einfach an der Gegend um Holmsland Klit


hilsen

Carsten


----------



## LAC (10. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Costas
das kann sein, das man dort nicht überall angeln darf, jedoch habe ich gerade dieses gebiet gemeint, als ich mich in hs danach erkundigt habe wobei zig telefonate geführt wurden und man mir sagte, ich könnte dort angeln. Dann habe ich dort geangelt - drei mal war ich dort. Nun liegt es zwei jahre zurück, inzwischen hat ja das infobüro in hvide sande auch das gütesiegel für angler - sie sollten es also jrtzt genau wissen.

Wobei hier keiner richtig durchblickt - wo geangelt werden darf oder nicht - die angelverbotsgrenze vom link ist ja sehr deutlich zu sehen. 

Die grenzen vom staatsgewässer sind bekannt, der pivatmann kennt seine gewässergrenze und die angelvereine ihre grenzen von der pachtstrecke. 
Man darf ja überall angeln in dänemark, wenn der eigentümer es dir erlaubt, nur muss man den grenzverlauf kennen. Dieses erlauben kann ein wort sein - ja du darfst bei mir  oder uns angeln oder ein stück papier wo es schwarz auf weiss steht was bei den vereinen dann jedoch geld kostet.
Den staatlichen angelschein benötigt man immer. 
Die lydum au, darf zum teil beangelt werden - die grenzen stehen genau fest, wo man für geld angeln darf, überschreitet man diese grenze, darf man auch angeln, wenn die genehmigung vom eigentümer vorliegt, d.h. der die fischereirechte besitzt. Diese grenzen verändern sich ständig und keiner kann dir sagen wo die grenzen der andern liegen - nur ihre eigene kennen sie. Man benötigt also eine karte wo die grundbesitzgrenze verläuft, damit man die genehigung sich holen kann beim privatmann. 

Auch höre ich immer, dass der ausläufer im südlichen ringköbing fjord privatbesitz ist und man dort nicht angeln darf - urlauber haben es mir schon gesagt sowie einheimische. Nun frage ich mich, wollen sie nur dort  fische fangen, weil sie keine weiteren angler dort sehen möchten, oder ist dort was wahres dran - ich sehe nur müllhaufen dort von anglern aber keine verbotsschilder, so wie in bork havn aufgestellt wurden.
Es ist wirklich auch für mich kompliziert hier, wo ich angeln darf oder nicht und oft denke ich an alte zeiten zurück, als ich mir einen angelschein in jugoslawien für ein fließgewässer holen wollte, keiner konnte mir genau sagen wo ich den bekommen konnte, ein tag verging bis ich ihn hatte, wobei die sich wunderten beim amt dass ich mir einen holte und mir keiner genau sagen konnte wer ihn ausstellt - bekam jedoch einen. Jedoch am gewässer sagten mir ständig einheimische - angeln ist hier verboten, nun konnte man mich erkennen, da ich eine rute hatte, sie arbeiteten mit langleinen auf grund 

@ Jürgen, habe die seite inzwischen geöffnet - herrlich und ein dank für die freude am morgen.
Es stimmt - so läuft es ab.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> du bist ein alter dänemark kenner, wusste gar nicht, dass die verbindung einen namen hat bzw. die vona ist - dort habe ich auch schon geangelt - tolles gebiet und wie du und ich schon erwähnt habe, nicht schlecht für barsch und hecht.
> Gruss otto
> 
> ...



nein reicht schon wenn mit mir angeln kommst. mal gucken ob die tüte ankommt. haben ja hungrige kinder mit.

mfg


----------



## Martin J (10. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin jungs hab mal eine frage an euch ich fahre mit der familie am 3.Oktober nach Hvide Sande und wollte mal fragen wie es mit Heringen aussieht und plattfischen und wo die besten stellen sind.  
   ich bedanke mich jetzt schonmal bei euch


----------



## LAC (11. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Wolfsburg Virus
gebe den kindern reichlich tüten auf der fahrt, sie sollen sich daran ergötzen, aber bedenke sie schädigen die zähne. Zum glück können sie meine nicht mehr angreifen, das ist ein vorteil. Damit ich sie voll genießen kann, nehme ich meine vorher raus, dann passen 10 stück mehr im mund - er ist dann voll mit süßigkeiten und ich muss nicht mehr sprechen, wo sie sind und wie man sie fängt - es ist halt schwer zu verstehen. Fabi, wir haben ja etwas gemeinsames du als WolfsburgVirirus bis süchtig und ich habe den wolfsrachen und bin auch süchtig nicht nur nach fisch.  Es sollten schon tüten ankommen - dann sind auch fische da.

@ Martin J
Sei gegrüßt, im oktober ist eine gute zeit für heringe. Nun will ich nicht alles doppelt schreiben, schau dir mal diesen thread genau an bzw. lese die postings, dort werden genügend stellen wo du angeln kannst vorgestellt und du kannst dir die schönsten aussuchen, da ja der eine die vielen menschen liebt und stellt sich daneben und der andere die ruhe sucht - alles wird hier vorgestellt. Sollten einige postings von mir dir lächerlich vorkommen, überfliege sie und nehme es nicht so ernst, dafür poste ich auch mal was, wo andere schon lange von träumen.


----------



## jottweebee (11. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ LAC

Mittlerweile müssten 69 Seiten durchforstet werden.
Ganz schöner Aufwand.
Vielleicht sollte mal ein neuer Trööt über HS eröffnet werden


----------



## Costas (11. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



jottweebee schrieb:


> @ LAC
> 
> Mittlerweile müssten 69 Seiten durchforstet werden.
> Ganz schöner Aufwand.
> Vielleicht sollte mal ein neuer Trööt über HS eröffnet werden



nee....lieber alles beisammen haben. ein thread pro jahr reicht. unser ehrenmitglied und HS-guru eröffnet traditionsgemäss den neujährigen HS-thread rechtzeitig #6

gruss |wavey:
costas


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (11. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Habe soeben einen Präpatator(Olaf) angeschrieben mit der Bitte,
> sich den Fund zu Gemüte zu führen.Hoffentlich ist der Experte nicht gerade in Urlaub.#cAnsonsten wird er evtll.
> etwas zur Lösung beitragen können.
> 
> ...


Hallo Jürgen,
tut mir leid das ich erst jetzt reagiere aber ich war tatsächlich im urlaub und zwar in schweden.
dort heissen die tiere auch "marsvin", auf deutsch schweinswal.
der name marsvin ist sehr alt , schon die alten wikinger haben gedacht das es sich um so eine art schwein im wasser handeln muss immerhin wussten sie also das es keine fische sind sondern säuger. so weit sind die japaner bis heute noch nicht.
schweinswale werden zunehmend seltener viel von ihnen enden als beifang in den netzen der fischer. in den letzten 10 jahren hat sich der nestand allein in der ostsee von ehemals 30000 auf die hälfte reduziert. diesen frühling haben wir uns doch bei otto getroffen und ich war in der woche zuvor bei einem spaziergang am strand in blockhus und habe mindestens ein halbes dutzend tote schweinswale gefunden. die fischer werfen die toten viecher einfach über bord und dann werden sie angeschwemmt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gruss olav


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (11. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

He ho otto,
 wie geht es dir und deiner inge?
claudia und ich waren in schweden im urlaub. was für ein tolles land. und ein anglerparadies, nur mit einem kleinen haken man braucht unbedingt ein  boot für das wasser zwischen den scheren. von wegen an den strand gehen wie in hvidesande und di efische fangen das geht nicht. 
habe gelesen das inge eine autounfall hatte ich hoffe es geht ihr gut. sag ihr si e soll mal nach stuttgart kommen da kann sie relaxen und sich von dir erholen und dem unfall natürlich. nach hvidesande zu fahren hat es von schweden aus nicht mehr gereicht wir mussten auch noch zwischenstation in bremen machen um meine eltern mal wieder zu besuchen.
gruss olav


----------



## LAC (11. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jottweebee

Jürgen, warte noch drei monate, dann erscheint ein neuer trööt. 
Ich gebe dir recht, es sind reichlich seiten, es ist also ein gefragter trööt und wie heisst es so schön - wer suchet der findet - "anglerboard - angeln im netz". 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich über meinen urlaubsort einen trööt finden würde, wo solche informationen betreffend der angelei zu finden sind. Ich würde nicht nur den von diesem jahr durchforsten, sondern auch die alten und ziehe mir dann die besten infos raus.
Wie schon erwähnt, oft erlaube ich mir einen scherz, da ich es nicht mehr aushalte, was so alles gepostet wird und man muss schon ganz gut zwischen den zeilen lesen können, denn hier tummeln sich ja alle klassen rum, von 13 jahre bis uralt, vom laien bis zum experten. Alles unter dem motto von angler zu angler :m das ist doch lehrreich, da jeder auf seine kosten kommt.|supergri
Nun bin ich nicht der herrgott, auch wenn costas mich schon als guru abstempelt, jedoch gebe ich gerne mein wissen betreffend der angelei sowie der fischfauna weiter, dafür wurde ich schon oft "bestraft" bzw. ob ich bescheuert wäre, nein, auch dieses bin ich nicht, denn zwischen der theorie und der parxis trennen sich noch welten.
Die wenigen fischarten, die hier in der region vorkommen bzw. gefangen werden können, sind schon im hs trööt vorgestellt worden. Auch die besten angelplätze wurden erwähnt und spezielle fangmethoden durchleuchtet und jeder hat sein senf dabei getan. Trotzdem sind gewaltige unterschiede bei den fangerfolgen zu verzeichnen - ich betrachte dieses als ganz normal.
Bei banalen fragen, wann kommen die fische oder wo sind sie, da kribbelt es bei mir - was soll ich da posten - ich bin nicht der herrgott und ich kann es nicht sagen, jedoch kommen sie und sie sind überall im bereich um hs. 
Wie lange sie noch kommen, kann ich auch nicht sagen, jedoch glaube ich dass der tag kommen wird, wo alles anders aussehen wird. Dann werden die fragen interessant, da die alten postings nicht mehr relevant sind und jeder fragt - wo sind sie denn jetzt die fische - dieses werde ich dann beantworten. Der aal ist ja bald verschwunden, um 70% ist der bestand geschrumpft.
Nun muss ich ja nicht immer antworten, da ja genug experten bzw. angler unter uns sind, die auch ein posting senden können und ihr wissen - wann die heringe kommen und wo sie sind - uns mittelen. Ich würde mich freuen, dann fahre ich nicht so oft vergebens, da ich dachte sie wären schon da.
Eines der größten probleme ist ja, dass ein großteil der angler zwei sachen unter einem hut bringen wollen, d.h. beim lang geplanten urlaub müssen auch die fische da sein. Das geht nicht immer auf, jedoch würde es funktionieren, wenn der urlaub genaustens geplant würde, d.h. wenn die fische da sind, damit meine ich die fischarten hering u. hornhecht, wobei ich da lieber etwas später kommen würde, denn sie sind ja mehrere wochen hier - sogar monate bleiben sie. 
Dieses betrachte ich als eines der größten problem. 
Beim makrelenfang von land, treten ganz andere probleme auf, wobei bei den anderen fischarten keine probleme auftreten, sie sind immer da und man kann sie angeln, wenn nicht gerade die schonzeiten sind. 
Es ist also reichlich fisch immer da, jedoch kann man nicht verlangen, dass der hecht oder lachs bzw. meerforelle oder andere arten, förmlich einem im kescher springen. 

Man sollte schon reichlich lesen über die fischarten sowie über die einzelnen fangmethoden und auch reichlich angeln, damit die träume auch in erfüllung gehen. 

Von nichts kommt nichts.



Nachsatz:

@ olav-aus-zuff
Olav, unsere postings haben sich gekeuzt, inge geht es gut und ich kann die finger auch noch bewegen. Es war ein totalschaden, wobei bei den personen keine weiteren schäden  zu verzeichnen waren. Die 80 jährige dame, die ihn platt gefahren hat, kann also weiter aufräumen. Nächste woche kommt ein neuer RAV 4.
Inge war kurz in barcelona für mich und ab heute ist sie in einem ferienhaus nähe der grenze - ich glaube in arrild, sie hat es kostenlos. Sie hat gerade angerufen und mir mitgeteilt ich sollte kommen, da auch ein fischteich dort ist, wo ich etwas aufräumen kann. Hab jedoch kein bock, wobei ich anfang der woche jedoch mit ihr nach helgoland fahre - ich will ihren kopf mal über bord hängen sehen.
Dieses zur information.
Bin jedoch in den nächsten wochen für einige tage mit inge auf der biennnale in venedig. 

Schade, dass du nicht mehr vorbei gekommen bist. Freue mich, dass euer urlaub in schweden toll war, es ist schon ein schönes land, wobei es mit hvide sande nicht zu vergleichen ist - in hvide sande kann man ja förmlich die fische mit einen krummen finger von land aus fangen. Nicht in schweden, jedoch kommen dort kapitale hechte vor und andere arten. Danke für die einladung, jedoch ist es für inge eine weltreise, eine fahrt nach stuttgart. Wobei ich dieses jahr zum bambus centrum deutschland, in baden baden noch muss, da wir einen bambuswald anlegen wollen, dann besuche ich dich im museum. Kommt alles per pn. habe auch noch eine frage, betreffend des urherings.

Olav, teile mir mal mit, wie ich eueren in japan gedreheten walfilm öffnen kann - es klappt nicht. Wir sehen uns!
Viele grüße auch an claudia und das paket mit den rocheneiern kommt noch.
Otto


----------



## Detty (12. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Es ist manchmal schwierig, etwas hier im richtigen Ton rüberzubringen. Mir wenigstens geht´s mancmal so. Vor allem wenn es um solche tragische Fälle geht, kann einiges oft missverstanden werden. Ich will hoffen, dass es @CCH hier nicht so gemeint hat, wie wir es alle verstanden haben. Er wollte vielleicht sagen "es wird immer und überall darüber geschrieben und gewarnt, ihr braucht es nicht immer wieder erwähnen".
> 
> ...



Danke Costas du hast es genau so ausgedrückt wie es angedacht war.



Airferdo schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genau so.
> Erzähl das doch mal dem Jungen der seine Frau und seinen Vater verloren hat, schrecklich sowas !
> 
> 
> ...



@Airfredo, immer schön political correct ja so lang es nur die anderen sind oder wie?Das nächste mal wenn du dich an irgendwelchen sachen extremst aufgeilst solltest du lieber mal die sachen auf der Startseite durchlesen bevor du irgendwas irgendwo veröffentlichst!Aber wir sind ja nicht sooo #c #h |kopfkrat
"Dann noch solche Bilder machen, ein bischen mehr Respekt wäre manchmal echt wünscheswert !"
Tut mir leid aber der Fänger der diesen Fisch gefangen hat und auch an ort und stelle Fachmänisch betäubt und abgestochen hat hat sich A:Über den Fisch riesig gefreut und B:Wollte er auf dem Foto mit der Flasche mal demonstrieren was der Kerl für ein Großes Maul hat und was da rein passt!Aber du hast recht das nächste mal wirds eine Wasserflasche auch tun oder eine Milchtüte!Der Fisch musste keinerlei Qualen ertragen!Aber wenn das nicht korrekt ist was dann?Ist das Respektvoll der Kreatur Fisch gegenüber wenn Jahr für Jahr Hunderte von Angler in HS zb. mehr Heringe mit nehmen als sie wirklich brauchen und die meissten dann zu Hause in der Tonne landen?Oder ist es Korrekt das es immer wieder Idioten gibt die in HS die Hornhechte mit Herfingsvorfächern reissen und nicht richtig Angeln.Oder ist es Korrekt das in Spanien und Italien Wallercamps aus dem boden schiessen die nur aus spass am Drill nen Waller fangen da sind dem nen Strik durch die Kiemen knallen und bis zum nächsten Tag am Ufer oder Boot wo auch immer fest binden nur um besseres licht für ein Foto zu haben!?Ist es korrekt das was weiss ich wieviel Karpfenangler Tag für Tag unsere Gewässer mit Futter im warsten sinne des wortes zu sch**ßen nur für den kick und das Foto danach!?
NeNe kollege damit bist du bei mir an der falschen Adresse!Ich behandle jeden Fisch den ich Fange mit Respekt!Und die die es nicht tun und ich es mitbekomme bekommen einiges von mir zu hören!Ich gehöre auch zu den schätzungsweise 20% die ihre gefangenden Heringe in Hvide Sande nach dem Fang auch gleich abschlagen!Das einzige was ich nicht mache ist wenn ich ein selbstgefangenden Fisch aufm Teller habe das ich für ihn noch ein Vater unser spreche! #q
Hoffe du findest bald ein anderes thema an dem du deine überschüssige energie los wirst!
*Für mich ist das thema damit durch! #h*


----------



## Airferdo (13. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Du, nimm es nicht persönlich ! wieso überschüssige Energie, darf man den hier nicht mal auch mal was sagen was einem nicht so gefällt ? 
Immer brav klatschen und grüßen oder was ?
ich bin hald nur der Meinung, das es ein Maßband auch getan hätte. 
Ok ok, bloß nicht überbewerten das ganze und was du da oben geschrieben hast ist für mich auch voll ok und ich gebe dir recht.
Was das Gefriertruhen auf dem Anhänger gebracht hat, konnte man ja in Norwegen sehen !
Das mit dem "Abstechen" kann ich nicht unbedingt auf dem Bild erkennen aber das soll man ja eh nicht machen, schon garnicht auf nem Kutter oder Boot das einem nicht selber gehört ;-)
Thema durch, over und ende !


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (13. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

he otto 
ich hab dir ne pn gesendet.
Also reisepläne habt ihr ja genug venedig, helgoland und barcelona nicht schlecht. 
kommst du eigentlich noch zum abgeln?
gruss olav


----------



## LAC (13. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ CCH @ Airferdo

zerfleischt euch nicht - hier im hvide sande trööt, angeln alle bordies vernünftig in hvide sande. Sie zeigen sich von der besten seite.  Sie machen also keine fehler und sind ein gutes beispiel wie man sich am gewässer zu verhalten hat.
Auch wenn dieser trööt zu den größten im board gehört, sind nach meiner schätzung unter den anglern in hvide sande nur etwa 2% an mitgliedern zu finden. Alle anderen angler werden noch welche bzw. angeln mal ein wenig im urlaub, wobei einige auch organisiert sind und angeln können. Auch profis sind darunter, denn sie schaffen wöchentlich hunderte von kg fischfleisch über die grenzen - meisten müssen sie zwei grenzübergänge überschreiten.  Jeder möchte gerne fische angeln, wobei die zielvorstellungen unterschiedlich sind.
Wenn man nun die einzelnen fehler dieser grosssen ansammlung an angler am gewässer aufzählen würde - es sind 98% aller angler, dann würde man ins staunen kommen - denn es ist der hammer, wie sie sich verhalten und was hier alles abläuft. Ich glaube kein angler könnte alle negativen sachen aufzählen - da immer neue zum vorschein kommen. 
Oft frage ich mich, wo schreitet die angelei eigentlich hin. 

@ olaf - pn ist angekommen - so verbleiben wir mit dem urhering. 
Im moment ist bei uns wirklich die hölle los, da wir durch die EU unterstützung an termine gebunden sind. Nun macht mir ja meine arbeit freude - ich habe es ja so gewollt - deshalb habe ich einen 18std. tag und wenn ich lust habe nehme ich mir zwei/drei stunden frei und schau mir mal die fische an oder breche aus und fliege oder fahre mal kurz weg - aber meistens verbinde ich auch damit etwas geschäftliches.
Olaf, keine sorge, ich nehme mir die zeit für meine angelei, wie ich es will. Wobei ich auch die welt liebe - sie ist so schön verrückt.
Wünsche dir viel erfolg mit der "charles darwin" ausstellung. Das waren noch zeiten, inmitten der natur stand er - wir haben es einfacher, da wir zwischen höchhäusern stehen und den weg suchen.
Gruss


----------



## LAC (15. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo freunde, am sonntag lag am strand in nymindegab eine lebende junge robbe. Dieses sieht man nicht jeden tag. Es war ein heuler, da es nach meinem anschein sich an der rechten flosse eine verletzung zugezogen hatte. Muttertiere verlassen dann ihre jungen. Das zuständige amt habe ich benachrichtigt und das tier wurde abgeholt.
Hier mal ein kleiner film.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAZ-sOQ8pPU


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo freunde, am sonntag lag am strand in nymindegab eine lebende junge robbe. Dieses sieht man nicht jeden tag. Es war ein heuler, da es nach meinem anschein sich an der rechten flosse eine verletzung zugezogen hatte. Muttertiere verlassen dann ihre jungen.* Das zuständige amt habe ich benachrichtigt und das tier wurde abgeholt*.
> Hier mal ein kleiner film.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VELSHpFxm7Q


 


#6#6#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## cannibal - gast (15. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin Leute
meine zwei wochen Hvide Sande sind leider wieder vorbei.
Was soll ich sagen? Ich habe relativ wenig geangelt, da ich keine lust hatte an der schleuse Hornis zufangen. Ich war 3 mal Brandungsangeln(einige schöne Platten erwischt), dann am Forellensee und habe eine 22-Std. Tour ab Thyboron(mit der MS Bodil) gemacht, diese wurde allerdings auf hoher See abgebrochen wegen dem drecks Wetter, so dass wir nach 19 Std halbwegs heile wieder an Land waren.
Hoffe das ich nächstes Jahr wieder den Weg nach Hvide Sande finde.


----------



## LAC (15. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ cannibalcatfisch
da gebe ich dir recht, die lust auf hornis ist nicht mehr so groß, da sie ja zum spätsommer immer kleiner werden. Das mit den platten hört sich doch gut an, wobei eine seefahrt immer sehr lustig sein kein und wenn es so kommt wie du es postet, man froh ist, heile das land zu erreichen. Schade das es so gelaufen ist. Ab ende august muss man immer damit rechen, dass das wetter nicht mitspielt.
Beim nächsten mal läuft alles gut - ich wünsche es dir.


----------



## cannibal - gast (15. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ cannibalcatfisch
> da gebe ich dir recht, die lust auf hornis ist nicht mehr so groß, da sie ja zum spätsommer immer kleiner werden. Das mit den platten hört sich doch gut an, wobei eine seefahrt immer sehr lustig sein kein und wenn es so kommt wie du es postet, man froh ist, heile das land zu erreichen. Schade das es so gelaufen ist. Ab ende august muss man immer damit rechen, dass das wetter nicht mitspielt.
> Beim nächsten mal läuft alles gut - ich wünsche es dir.




Danke! Nächstes Jahr wird auf jeden Fall noch eine Tour mit der Bodil gemacht und dann ist nix mit :v sondern dann sollen dicke Fische gefangen werden:m


----------



## Costas (15. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



cannibalcatfish schrieb:


> Danke! Nächstes Jahr wird auf jeden Fall noch eine Tour mit der Bodil gemacht und dann ist nix mit :v sondern dann sollen dicke Fische gefangen werden:m



war es mit oder ohne pille :v?


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> *war es mit oder ohne pille :v?*







Ob es mit Pille besser schmeck?:q


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (15. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ cannibalcatfisch, costas und jürgen
Meine frau wünscht sich diese woche noch eine fahrt nach helgoland. Ich möchte ihr die vorfreude nicht nehmen, sie bekommt sie mit oder ohne pille - aber sie will nie wieder die lange anna sehen, so glaube ich, die vielen bäucherchen bis sie den felsen sieht, reichen aus.:q

Jürgen, ich habe gerade den bruder vom kapitän Ullrich Ney hier, der früher das schiff die eltra hatte, welches jetzt in der Ostsee liegt. Ullrich Ney ist vor Jahren verstorben und ich habe das schiff in den 80iger jahren - es war damals das beste angelschiff in deutschland - da es für forschungzwecke  umgebaut war und auch sonar hatte  - zig male gechartert und die ganze nordsee durchwühlt  bis zu den orkney inseln. In höhe der doggerbank haben wir eine kalte dusche bekommen - Windstärke 10 -11- das Schiff musste beidrehen, da es den Kurs nicht mehr halten konnte, da es keine tiefen dort hat wurden die wellen gebrochen und die hälfte des schiffes war verschwunden in den wellen, da haben sich die angler eingerollt in den kabinen und festgebunden, damit sie nicht in der eigenen kotze wie ein ball durch die gegend rollen. Habe jetzt reichlich fotos bekommen, da ich mal angeschnitten habe im board über die eltra eine bericht zu schreiben, wie früher angelfahrten aussahen und was gelandet wurde.
Noch was - haben heute einen neuen RAV 4 bekommen - Inge ist ganz stolz 
Gruss


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (15. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej Otto,
Glückwunsch zum neuen Wagen, der Quitscht ja noch.
Das kanst Du im oKt. abstellen wenn wir wieder hoch kommen.
hilsen
Carsten

PS. oh schreck heute geht der dänischkurs wieder los:g


----------



## LAC (15. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Carsten
das muss geschmiert werden, ich werde dann reichlich öl mitbringen, damit es fluppt.
@ Jürgen, danke für die pn - du bekommst auch was.


----------



## cannibal - gast (15. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Bei mir war es ohne Pille! Irgendwann erwischt es jeden mal, war bei mir auch Premiere. SHIT HAPPENS!!!


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (16. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej,
kennt ihr schon die neue Webcam vo HS? 
Das macht es eimem nicht leichter zu arbeiten :g und zu hoffen das die Zeit bis zum nächsten mal schnell vergeht.

hilsen
Carsten

http://live.waves4you.de/ucam/hvide_sande_north.html


----------



## porscher (16. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

bei mir geht die cam nicht.welchen player benötigt man?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (16. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej,
ich weiß nur das es mit MAC Pc`s nicht hinhaut.#c


----------



## Costas (16. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



porscher schrieb:


> bei mir geht die cam nicht.welchen player benötigt man?



bei mir gings zuerst auch nicht. die seite hat mich automatisch afgefordert, nach dem richtigen player zu suchen. die suche hat abe nicht funktioniert. ich habe dann den windows player 11 heruntergeladen, installiert. wieder nichts. PC nochmals gestartet, jetzt geht's! 

....dafür ist die einzige vielleicht interessante livecam ausgeschaltet, ich meine die unterwassercam.

#h
costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo lieber otto. geniesse noch deine ruhe. bald bin ich da. dann ist vorbei mit deiner herlichen ruhe.

mfg fabi


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo lieber otto. geniesse noch deine ruhe. *bald bin ich da*. dann ist vorbei mit deiner herlichen ruhe.
> 
> mfg fabi


 

@ Otto,

tust mir jetzt schon leid.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,
> 
> tust mir jetzt schon leid.|supergri
> 
> ...



na jürgen du kannst aber froh sein das du erst ne woche später kommst. da hast aber mal wieder glück gehabt

mfg


----------



## Tim1983 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

So das Auto ist startklar. Gleich gehts los nach Hvide Sande :q .
@Otto
Ich rufe Dich heute gegen abend mal an, wie besprochen.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## LAC (17. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Carsten
das mit der webcam von hvide sande ist ja nicht schlecht, es ist halt der "nabel der welt" hier bewegt sich was. :q sie müssen sie nur noch richtig einstellen. Wie costas schon erwähnt, besser wären unterwasseraufnahmen z.b. vom museum dort.

@Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, es ist sehr schwer mir meine ruhe zu nehmen, egal wie du dich anstellst, außer du hast die tüte vergessen |supergri Ich hoffe du bist fernsehtauglich und bekommst kein lampenfieber, denn  hvide sande hat jetzt eine webcam. Ich wollte mit dir dort angeln, damit man deine angelkünste weltweit sehen kann. Es ist ein sprungbrett und du kannst berühmt werden, denn Loriot könnte das angeln nicht besser im sketsch präsentieren. Ich glaube es ist in deinem sinne - 
zeig was du kannst.|supergri damit freude aufkommt.

@ Jürgen
ich kann es verkraften und durch die webcam sieht ja alles anders aus |supergri werde regie führen und ihm gute ratschläge geben,  damit er ein zweiter loriot wird. Was macht man nicht alles für freunde  

@ Tim1983
ab 20.00 Uhr bin ich da.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (17. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Otto,
nunja es ist schonmal besser als nichts, ne Webcam an der Schleuse würde die ganze Sache natürlich toppen. 
Du kannst WV ja mal auf der Kabelbahn fahren lasse, ist noch besser als dort zu angeln ( ich weiß wovon ich spreche ;-)) und Loriot hätte seine Freude daran


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> @ Otto,
> nunja es ist schonmal besser als nichts, ne Webcam an der Schleuse würde die ganze Sache natürlich toppen.
> *Du kannst WV ja mal auf der Kabelbahn fahren lasse, ist noch besser als dort zu angeln ( ich weiß wovon ich spreche ;-)) und Loriot hätte seine Freude daran*





Ein Wal im Süßwasser?
Könnte die neue Attraktion in HS werden.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (17. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

aber nicht das dann Greenpeace kommt und ihn ins tiefe ziehen will


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> aber nicht das dann Greenpeace kommt und ihn ins tiefe ziehen will


 


Wobei,durch die Schleuse wird er wohl so eben durchpassen.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (17. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wobei,durch die Schleuse wird er wohl so eben durchpassen.|supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
aber nur gut geschmiert :g


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> aber nur gut geschmiert :g


 


Ich ziehe mich jetzt verbal mal zurück.Nachher bleibt der Kerl
noch ein paar Tage länger oben und bekommt mich noch in
die Finger.|smash:

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

mann und alles nur weil ich schwerere knochen habe :c

aber warte mal ab jürgen , ich frage meine mitreisende wie das mit ein paar tage länger ausschaut. und dann heisst das #h jürgen.

otto ok ab zur webcam. dann können die mal sehen wer dir das nageln=Angeln beigebracht hat.|supergri

und du heidorn. vieleicht erwische ich dich auch mal in hs. dann kommst du mit ins greenpeace netz:l

jihaaaaaaaaaaaa nicht mal mehr ein monat. hs wir kommen.

mfg fabi


----------



## LAC (17. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, du solltest dieses alles nicht so eng sehen, was die jungs schreiben, du passt überall rein und du hast auch keine schweren knochen nur ein bischen mehr drumherum. Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn ich dir mal die schollen ganz nah zeige, bekommst dann einen logenplatz. Dieses fällt mir gerade so ein und ist auch webcam reif.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Wolfsburg Virus
> Fabi, du solltest dieses alles nicht so eng sehen, was die jungs schreiben, du passt überall rein und du hast auch keine schweren knochen nur ein bischen mehr drumherum. Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn ich dir mal die schollen ganz nah zeige, bekommst dann einen logenplatz. Dieses fällt mir gerade so ein und ist auch webcam reif.



ich nehme das doch nicht so ernst. schollen wären auch toll. ich mach alles mit. ich lass mich einfach mal überaschen von dir. 

mfg


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej Wv/Fabi
mit dem unteren Satz könntest Du bald Recht haben bei der momentanen Entwicklung der Biomasse an mir 


"und du heidorn. vieleicht erwische ich dich auch mal in hs. dann kommst du mit ins greenpeace netz"

Erwischen wirst Du mich nur wenn Du dann mal zur richtigen Zeit dort bist, da ich /wir doch öffter da oben sind wir es wohl mal klappen.

hilsen
Carsten


----------



## LAC (18. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Wolfsburg Virus
Du frisst mir ja förmlich aus den händen und nimmst alles an, was ich dir sage. Das ist purer leichtsinn, da ich ja verrückt bin. Mit ganz nah bei den schollen und einen logenplatz meinte ich, eine rundfahrt mit dem schaufelbagger - bzw. förderband für sand. Ich wollte dir eine freifahrt geben. 
Nun will ich dich nicht in den tod schicken, deshalb leihe dir auch meine taucherbrille, schnorchel und flaschen und zur sicherheit bekommst du meinen neoprenanzug, sollte die technik mal versagen durch das gewicht- dann verlässt du einfach deinen logenplatz - die schaufel - und tauchst automatisch auf. Ich fische dich schon raus, jedoch will ich eine plattfisch in deinen händen sehen - näher kommst du nicht an platte.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri 
Du kannst aber auch an land, gemütlich mit einem stuhl vor dem rohr sitzen, wo der sand abgelagert wird, in deinen händen einen korb, dann fallen sie direkt dort rein. Jedenfalls sind das die schollen, die die angler im wasser mühsam suchen. Hier bewegt sich also was.


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Noch drei wochen. Der Countdown läuft. Alle Fische sollten jetzt schon mal in Deckung gehen.
Dänemark Wir kommen.


----------



## Blechkate (18. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Nicht schon wieder..........#d


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Was willst Du denn? Dieses Jahr fallen alle Rekorde.:k


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

wird zur Zeit da oben nichts gefangen oder warum bekommt man keine Fangemeldungen?` :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
Ich überlege ja auch da mal aufzuschlagen!


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> wird zur Zeit da oben nichts gefangen oder warum bekommt man keine Fangemeldungen?` :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


 

Was soll denn z.Z. gefangen werden?Die Herbstheringe sind noch nicht da,über die Größe der Hornis brauchen wir wohl
nicht zu reden.Der Aalbestand ist im Popo und die Makrelen
machen sich auch dieses Jahr wieder rar.Lediglich der Butt
sollte so langsam mit abnehmenden Wassertemperaturen 
langsam in die Gänge kommen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

na das ist doch mal ne Ansage!
Vom Boot bzw Kutter sieht es genau so traurig aus?


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Noch drei wochen. Der Countdown läuft. Alle Fische sollten jetzt schon mal in Deckung gehen.
> Dänemark Wir kommen.



Wenn alle Fische in Deckung gegangen sind bist du nachher wieder traurig wenn der Erfolg ausgeblieben ist!


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> na das ist doch mal ne Ansage!
> Vom Boot bzw Kutter sieht es genau so traurig aus?


 


Kleinboote wie von Norwegen gewohnt,gibt es dort ohnehin
nicht zu leihen.Vom Kutter sollte zu dieser Zeit eine 24-Std.
Tour schon etliche Dorsche bringen.
Die Kosten sind aber hoffentlich bekannt.#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was soll denn z.Z. gefangen
> 
> 
> 
> Einfach Dicke Fische. Das ist für uns kein Problem. Ich stell dann ein paar Bilder rein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was soll denn z.Z. gefangen
> ...


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Du wirst schon sehen:q:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Du wirst schon sehen:q:q:q


 

Aber bitte,erzähle niemandem das du aus Solingen kommst.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

.lol.


----------



## LAC (19. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Einfach Dicke Fische. Das ist für uns kein Problem. Ich stell dann ein paar Bilder rein. 

@ Hechtkiller, da würde ich mich freuen, wenn du einige fotos einsetzt, soll ich dir welche senden, damit du mal siehst, wie dicke fische aussehen.  Wobei ich mir gedanken mache, welche fischart du meinst, ich glaube es ist der hecht, obwohl du 10 mal den gleichen text gepostet hast, dass du nichts gefangen hast im fjord |supergri|supergri Er kommt wirklich reichlich vor im fjord, aber um dicke hechte zu fangen, kann ich dir bessere stellen nennen. Die einzige fischart, wo du wirklich aufräumen kannst sogar einen rekord brechen könntest, ist leider nicht da wenn du kommst. Es ist der hornhecht, da für mich hvide sande, europaweit der beste angelplatz für diese fischart ist.
Nun kannst du natürlich posten ich kenn bessere stellen, das glaube ich dir sogar, wenn du die gegend meinst, jedoch wenns um die fischart bzw. stückzahlen geht, liegst du falsch. Sei nicht sauer darüber, denn ich kenne auch zwei drei andere angelstellen auf der welt, da ich ja schon geangelt habe, da hatte dein großvater noch keinen sohn. Entschuldigung, wobei du in 50 jahren ja auch mehr geangelt und gesehen hast - sonst tritt man ja nur auf eine stelle und entwickelt sich nicht weiter.
Ruf mich mal an, wenn du einen kapitalen gefangen hast - in 15 minuten bin ich bei dir.

@ Knurrhahn
Momantan sieht es wirklich nicht gut aus, wenn ich die meeresangelei betrachte, denn hvide sande kann man nicht mit norwegen vergleichen. Hvide sande ist ein platz, wo saisonangeln angesagt ist, damit meine ich den hering und horhecht, jedoch dann vom feinsten.
Die kapitalen dorsche haben wir hier nicht und wenn, dann muss man lange hochseefahrten machen, die wie bordie j.Breithardt schon erwähnt hat, nicht vergleichbar sind mit den fahrten in norwegen. Die fangergebnisse sind gut, da ich mal die fangstatistik gesehen habe. Wenn ich bedenke, dass es ein zweitrangiges gebiet für dorsch ist, sind sie sogar spitze und können sich sehen lassen mit den nördlichen bereichen. Außerdem kämpfen bei diesen fahrten einige angler mehr mit sich selbst, als mit dem dorsch.
Mehr nicht - jedoch genügt es den anglern, sie lieben förmlich hvide sande, denn die zahlen der "angler" die hier im jahr sind, sprechen ja eine deutliche sprache - das ist unvorstellbar - mehr kann hvide sande gar nicht verkraften.
Wobei die fließgewässer sowie der fjord gute angelreviere sind, wo salmoniden sowie hecht und barsch und einige andere arten gut vertreten sind. 
Momentan ist jedoch keine angelsaison - jedoch in 3 wochen kommen zig hunderte von anglern nach hvide sande und zaubern ein wenig und versuchen erneut ihr glück.
Hier sind so viele touristen, dass selbst diese zum angler werden, da sie überall fische an den haken zappeln sehen.
Noch läuft es so hier ab und reichlich lieben dieses - sonst würde es anders aussehen mit den buchungszahlen. 
Gruß


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Lydum Art Center
Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.

Ich kenne dieses Revier sehr gut, ich habe mehrere Jahre hintereinander dort Urlaub gemacht.
Denn  Familien mit Kindern und Hund sind da bestens aufgehoben.
Unendliche Strände welche man sich nicht mit unzähligen Menschen teilen muss und so gut wie keine Verbotsschilder welche das Strandleben reglementieren waren für mich der Grund dort jedes Jahr mit meiner Familie meinen Jahresurlaub zu verbringen.
Noch dazu kann der Papi auch seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung nach gehen.
Meine Kinder sind dort auch das erste mal mit mir mit einem Kutter zum Angeln raus gefahren.
Allerdings ist das schon alles 19 Jahre her.

Gruss Knurri


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ja da magst Du wohl recht haben LAC. Aber wir wissen mittlerweile wo es in der Gegend richtig abgeht.:q:q:q


----------



## goeddoek (19. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Na, da freu ich mich doch auf einen anschließenden Fotobericht. Ich drück Dir die Daumen, das es klappt :m


----------



## Blechkate (19. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo,

ich kenn auch eine Stelle wo es richtig abgeht in der Gegend.....
Bootsangeln auf dem Mühlenteich in Lydum #h

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Ulrich (19. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo,

   heute bin ich aus  Bork Havn wieder gekommen aber überall
   haben die Fische nicht angebissen, ob in Hvide Sande Schleuse oder Umgebung.Es war halt zu warm. Ich ich habe heute über den Unfall gelesen, des steht jetzt ein Rettungsboot SAR in Hvide Sande.Ich hoffe wenn ich nächstes Jahr(Anfang April) nach Dänemark fahre(Thorsminde) das es mit dem Angeln besser aussieht.


                           Ulrich


----------



## LAC (19. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Knurrhahn
Knurri, dann kennst du dich ja bestens aus in der gegend und wie du es erwähnst, so spielt es sich hier ab. Ideal für einen familienurlaub, endlose strände, sonne tanken und etwas angeln. Wobei ich hvide sande nicht interessant für einen urlaub finde, die angelei ist ok, jedoch mehr nicht. Die geschmäcker sind jedoch verschieden. Die gesamte region hier zählt ja zu den schönsten dänemarks . Meine frau sagte zu mir, vor 40 jahren war in hvide sande nichts. Greife ich in der geschichte zurück, so lebten auf dem holmlandklit früher mal gerade 12 familien. Es ist halt der "nabel der welt"  denn hier werden die fische geboren - die alle lieben.|supergri
Gruß 

@ Hechtkiller
Du kommst ja mit einer gruppe und ich wünsche euch wirklich, dass ihr kapitale hechte findet und auch landen könnt. Seid jedoch nicht so gierig und lasst mir noch einen kapitalen drin, damit ich ihn - bevor ich ins gras beisse - auch noch landen kann. |supergri
Jedenfalls macht reichlich fotos und stellt sie ins board.
Wenn ich zeit habe schaue ich mal vorbei. Sollte sich das schilf bewegen uns sich teilen - dann schleudern nicht sofort einen drilling dort hin - es ist kein hecht, sondern nur mein kanu wo ich eine kleine inspektionsfahrt mit mache. 
Wünsche euch wirklich einige kapitale hechte 

@ Blechkante
Matthias, du darfst nicht alles verraten  zum glück ist es nicht der mühlenteich, sondern unterhalb der mühle, wo ich das tretboot als schaufelbagger für die wasserpflanzen einsetze. Genau das ist die stelle, wo sich immer wieder hechte wohlfühlen - jedoch nicht lange. Zum glück darf da nicht geangeln werden  außer sie hat schwarze augen, dann sage ich ja.

@ Ulrich
Das ist ja keine erfolgsmeldung - schade, dass es so gelaufen ist. Beim nächsten mal fluppt es.  Wobei im fjord einige angler etwas gelandet haben. Zum rettungsboot welches du erwähnst, lieg schon seit jahren dort.
Wobei bei personen die gesucht werden, der hubschrauber schnellstens kommt - oft jedoch leider zu spät, da alles sehr schnell geht mit dem ertrinken.


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Vielen Dank LAC, ich fahre mit einem Bekanntem und seinem Sohn. Er hat gesagt das oft jemand mit einem rotem Kanu unterwegs ist. Hast Duj vllt ein rotes Kanu? Ja, alle Dicken Fische werden zurückgesetzt damits in Zukunft noch dicke Fische gibt:q:q:q


----------



## Ulrich (20. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi, Lydum Art Center

     Mir hat ein Däne erzählt,das die Hubschrauber aus Deutschland kommen aber Dänemark ist dabei jetzt mehr anzuschaffen.
 Weißt Du was das angeln kostet am Fjord Nymidegab(dort wo die kleinen Fischerhäuser sind) Ich konnte es in Noerre Nebel nicht erfahren.

                            Ulrich


----------



## LAC (20. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Hechtkiller,
ich habe ein blaues kanu und danke, dass du an mich denkst - freue mich schon auf den kapitalen hecht, den du schon mal am haken hattest und ausgedrillt hast, dann besteht bei mir die chance den "nassen sack" auch zu landen - da ich nicht mehr die kraft in den fingern besitze - um ihn zu landen - wenn er wilde fluchtversuche macht.  :q Beim letzten hecht, musste ich ins wasser springen und tauchen, damit ich ihn landen konnte - so wild sind hechte.:q

@ Ulrich

Aus deutschland kommen meistens die, die ertrinken - ich glaube nicht dass aus deutschland hubschrauber angefordert werden und den weg antreten, außerdem sucht auch das militär - die in esbjerg /blaavand/ stationiert sind. In vejers strand ist seit zwei jahren so glaube ich, auch in der saisonzeit ein kleines rettungsboot (schlauchboot) sowie schon immr ein ausichtsturm wo rettungleute das meer beobachten, sowie ein rote kreuz station, die die erste hilfe machen kann.  Aus nr. nebel rücken auch rettungsmanschaften aus mit schlauboot. 

Das problem ist, die urlauber wagen sich alle zu weit  ins meer raus - knietief ist kein problem aber brusttief ein sehr großes und wenn´s einem erwisch hat,  ist es meistens zu spät. Dieser küstenstrich zählt zu den schönsten, jedoch auch zu den gefährlichsten, denn die tödlichen unfälle im jahr hier sprechen eine deutliche sprache.
Für das angeln im fjord im südlichen bereich - du meinst sicherlich die esehäuser - benötigt man den staatlichen angelschein, den man immer haben muss, wenn man in öffentlichen gewässern angeln will. Für ein jahr kostet er um die 130 kronen du kannst ihn aber auch für eine woche kaufen. Beim postamt oder auch online. Mehr benötigst du nicht - außer du angelst in gewässer die verpachtet sind - dann benötighst du zusätzlich noch einen tagesschein, der je nach gewässer unterschiedlich im preis ist.
Gruss


----------



## Ulrich (20. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Die Jahreskarte habe ich mir in Noerre Nebel geholt. Vielen Dank für Deine Info.

                       Ulrich


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @
> - da ich nicht mehr die kraft in den fingern besitze - um ihn zu landen - wenn er wilde fluchtversuche macht. :q
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (20. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Ulrich. 
Die jahreskarte ist auch die günstigste mit dieser kannst du überall in dänemark im meer sowie im ringköbing fjord angeln, wobei du natürlich die gesetze (schonzeit /mindstmaße usw) sowie und verbotszonen (naturschutzgebiete wie tipperne und flußmündungen)beachten muss. Es kann also nichts mehr passieren, du kannst starten, wobei die erwähnten Esehäuser nicht die besten angelplätze sind - sehr gut zwar zu erreichen und für kinder die gerne mal angeln möchten optimal - made, kleinen haken und dann fluppt es mit rotaugen - an den schilfkanten entlang mit kleine gelbe twister geht gut für barsch oder heringsvorfach, da du damit das ganze gebiet abwerfen kannst. Für hecht ist das gebiet nicht gut auch nicht für große barsche - dann und wann verirrt sich mal ein etwas größerer.

@ Quappi
du liest auch allen dreck :q du hast jedoch recht, ich nehme ihn zu oft in die hände - es sind schon keine haare mehr dran, so oft ist er im einsatz.:vik: 
Komme am 10.10 von venedig, fliege jedoch über london, damit ich in dänemark ankomme,  kannst mich in den abenstunden 22.00 uhr anrufen, dann machen wir einen termin aus - bring im original den bericht mit (nicht nur die seiten)- zahle ich, da ja alles geld für bier drauf gehen wird :q armer junge.


----------



## cannibal - gast (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

An alle Kutterfahrer!!!

Habe erfahren das nächstes Jahr nen zweiter Kutter von Hvide Sande fahren soll. Find das gut, da die Solea(Kott) nen bissel konkurrenz bekommt, vll tut sich dann mal was bei den Preisen?!:m


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

auf gehts otto fang ein fisch, ein fisch ein fisch.


----------



## Costas (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



cannibalcatfish schrieb:


> An alle Kutterfahrer!!!
> 
> Habe erfahren das nächstes Jahr nen zweiter Kutter von Hvide Sande fahren soll. Find das gut, da die Solea(Kott) nen bissel konkurrenz bekommt, vll tut sich dann mal was bei den Preisen?!:m



gute news! konkurrenz belebt das geschäft :q:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



cannibalcatfish schrieb:


> An alle Kutterfahrer!!!
> 
> Habe erfahren das nächstes Jahr nen zweiter Kutter von Hvide Sande fahren soll. Find das gut, da die Solea(Kott) nen bissel konkurrenz bekommt, vll tut sich dann mal was bei den Preisen?!:m


 

Es wird wohl die Bodil sein.Vielleicht hat Kott die ja auch gekauft,dann ist wohl nichts mit Konkurenz.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## cannibal - gast (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Es wird wohl die Bodil sein.Vielleicht hat Kott die ja auch gekauft,dann ist wohl nichts mit Konkurenz.|supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


Per Jensen, der jetztige Besitzer der Bodil, meinte das es irgendein Ulrik/Ulrich?? oder so ist, von daher hoffen wir mal das Kott Konkurrenz bekommt. Der Kutter bekommt auch einen neuen Namen. Ist nen schöner Kutter und wenn dann noch nen guten Skipper ans Ruder kommt, was will man mehr? - freue mich echt auf nächstes Jahr.


----------



## LAC (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ canninalcatfisch
das hört sich ja gut an, dass ab nächstes jahr noch ein kutter in hvide sande liegt - betreffend der preise sind sicherlich nur kleine unterschiede zu verzeichnen, bedenke die lange anreise von hvide sande zu den angelgründen  Wir haben uns gestern über die ms eltra unterhalten, die in den 80iger jahren für schlagzeilen gesorgt hat betreffend der angelei - es war für mich das beste schiff in deutschland und ich habe es mehrmals gechartert - wir waren bis zu den orkney inseln. Sie liegt heute in wismar. Der bruder von dem verstorbenen kapitän ullrich ney ist momentan bei uns und wir haben alles durchleuchtet, betreffend den damaligen angelfahrten. In diesem jahr wird das schiff 50 jahre. 
Das verbrauchte pro tag 1000 ltr. Die verbraucht man nicht bei angelfahrten auf dorsch im kleinen belt, wo man frauchen am ufer winken sieht, auch nicht im nordischen bereich, wo die tiefen förmlich vor der haustür liegen, deshalb sind die preise auch ganz anders kalkuliert.
Ich glaube nicht dass die preise sich groß verändern werden, jedoch finde ich es gut, dass ein zweites schiff dort demnächst liegt - jetzt ist jedenfalls ein preiskampf angesagt. 
Die meisten können sich jedoch kein bild machen, was solch ein schiff kostet im jahr. 
Jedoch vergleicht man die preise immer mit anderen kuttern, die einen ganz anderen ausgangspunkt haben.
Für 20 euro kann man eine fahrt bekommen und noch mehr fangen -  jedoch muss man nach indonesien fliegen |supergri


----------



## Harti (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ canninalcatfisch
> das hört sich ja gut an, dass ab nächstes jahr noch ein kutter in hvide sande liegt - betreffend der preise sind sicherlich nur kleine unterschiede zu verzeichnen, bedenke die lange anreise von hvide sande zu den angelgründen  Wir haben uns gestern über die ms eltra unterhalten, die in den 80iger jahren für schlagzeilen gesorgt hat betreffend der angelei - es war für mich das beste schiff in deutschland und ich habe es mehrmals gechartert - wir waren bis zu den orkney inseln. Sie liegt heute in wismar. Der bruder von dem verstorbenen kapitän ullrich ney ist momentan bei uns und wir haben alles durchleuchtet, betreffend den damaligen angelfahrten. In diesem jahr wird das schiff 50 jahre.
> Das verbrauchte pro tag 1000 ltr. Die verbraucht man nicht bei angelfahrten auf dorsch im kleinen belt, wo man frauchen am ufer winken sieht, auch nicht im nordischen bereich, wo die tiefen förmlich vor der haustür liegen, deshalb sind die preise auch ganz anders kalkuliert.
> Ich glaube nicht dass die preise sich groß verändern werden, jedoch finde ich es gut, dass ein zweites schiff dort demnächst liegt - jetzt ist jedenfalls ein preiskampf angesagt.
> ...



Hej Leute,

Otto, du hast hier sicher recht. Die Kosten die enstehen einen solchen Angelkutter zu unterhalten sind enorm und der kostet auch noch Geld wenn er keine Ausfahrten hat! Das sieht natürlich kein Angler wenn er auf dem Kahn seine 12h Tour bezahlt.|kopfkrat 

Aber wie sagt man so schön "Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft"!#6 Auch wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass die Preise nicht massiv purzeln werden. Wenn dies geschieht, dann wohl hauptsächlich auf Kosten der Qualität. Ich bin gespannt!:g

Ich freue mich schon auf nächste Woche Otto. Habe gerade gelesen, das es totsichere Hotspots für "fette Beute" gibt!:q:q:q

Torsten


----------



## cannibal - gast (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Das Stimmt wohl das es sehr kosteninstensiv ist ein Kutter zu unterhalten. Meinte das auch nicht so, sonder auch eher "Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft"! Hoffe halt auch das ein guter Skipper ans Ruder kommt und man die Auswahl hat welchen man nimmt, außerdem würden vll Standard-Touren von 12 stunden gut sein oder Mehrtagestouren.:m


----------



## LAC (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Harti
Torsten, am 05 fliege ich ja erst los, ich bin die zwei tagen voll für dich da und wir werden spaß haben, angeln und ein feuer entzünden. Freue mich schon.
Du hast recht betreffend des schiffes, kaum einer kann es sich vorstellen, was solch ein kutter kostet. 
Richtiges geld, kann man mit einem angelkutter nicht machen - 10 jahre muss man etwa fahren ohne gewinn, damit das schiff bezahlt ist.  Der stundenlohn der besatzung eines schiffes in dänemark schluckt schon bei einer ausfahrt, bis zu 7 teilnehmer, das andere der kraftstoff die liegegebühren und die werft.
Ich hatte mehrere boote bis zum 12 m segelboot - ich bin arm dabei geworden. aber es war schön.  man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. 
Inge sagte vor zwei jahren, sie hätte sich die schwarze louis in ringköbing angesehen. Ein schiff welches in den letzen jahren zwischen ringköbing und hvide sande fuhr, man hatte sie ausgebaut zum hausboot und sie stand zum verkauf, das alte feuchte holz kostete etwas mehr als ein haus.  Sie war voll begeistert von diesem oldtimer und sagte, sollen wir sie kaufen. Sie träumte schon von schönen fahrten, (ohne wellen) da ich sie ja bewegen kann. Ich verstand die welt nicht mehr - so sind weiber. 
Einige monate später, waren wir eingeladen auf einem staatsboot, welches in hvide sande lag, als die königin dort war- da erwähnte ich als kleine einlage in der runde - damit freude aufkam - inges kaufinteresse an die sorte louis, da kam mehr als freude auf - wir haben uns gekreuselt vor lachen.
Schau sie dir mal an: 
http://www.faergelejet.dk/faerge.php?id=37&n=3

Wobei ich jedoch mit einem auge seit geraumer zeit schon schaue, ein kajütboot um die 8 m zu kaufen, damit ich nicht immer im schilf meine fische fangen muss und mal in der natur schlafen bzw, mich bewegen kann ohne das andere dieses sehen.
Gruss

@ cannibalcatfisch
ich begrüße es auch - durch dieses neue schiff, wird sich etwas bewegen und die eigner werden sich schon gedanken machen, damit sie ihren kahn voll bekommen.
Dieses kommt den anglern sicherlich zugute - warten wir mal ab, wie es endet.
An den preisen sowie vom service werden sicherlich änderungen im pos. sinne zu sehen sein, da haben sie einfluss wobei sie auf den fischbestand keinen einfluss haben - der wird sich auch verändern. da sorgen die fischer in hvide sande schon für.
Wie er sich verändert, hat charles clover bestens beschrieben.
Hier ein link einer buchbesrechung 
http://www.biothemen.de/Buch/oekologie/fisch_kaputt.html
Du bekommst es unter 10 euro, jedoch ist es gold wert und öffnet so manchen die augen.
Gruss


----------



## sunny (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin Otto (LAC),

horche mal, wann zieht denn in der Regel der Winterhering bei euch durch, ab Dezember?

Vielleicht juckt mich/uns der Hafer und wir "müssen" |supergri dich noch mal besuchen kommen. Der ein oder andere griechischer Göttertrank wäre höchstwahrscheinlich auch mit von der Partie #g.


----------



## LAC (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Sunny
Olaf, ab mitte nächsten monat ist mit dem hering zu rechnen - sie bleiben bis etwa weihnachten, jedoch ist es dann sehr mühsam welche zu landen, da sie nicht mehr in den stückzahlen vorkommen. 
Es ist ja ein anderer stamm, sie sind größer, jedoch kommen nicht in der menge vor wie die im frühjahr - trotzdem werden die eimer auch schnell voll.
Dein Vorschlag ist nicht schlecht - feuer und grill mit dem griech. nationalgetränk - costas holen wir dann auch - als kulturbeauftragen hatte er ja was zu bemängeln, damit wir auch alles richtig machen mit dem getränk, werden wir keinen tropfen verschütten.
Gruss


----------



## sunny (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Uuuuiihh doch schon so früh, dann ist ja Dezember fast schon nen büschen spät. Ich kläre das noch mal ab. 

Zur Not |supergri müssen wir früher erscheinen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

jawohl und darum kommt der wolfi mitte nächsten monat. otto du spritdrossel wie wäre es mit ne flasche havana ?

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> jawohl und darum kommt der wolfi mitte nächsten monat. *otto du spritdrossel wie wäre es mit ne flasche havana ?*
> 
> mfg


 


Nicht immer nur quatschen,mitbringen.Wenn ich am 17.komme,habe ich Durst.Und vergiss die Gummibären nicht.Kein Havanna,kein Guiding.Ohne uns fängst du ja sowieso nichts.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## djoerni (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@sunny

ich wäre auch gern dabei! wie wäre es denn mit nem girosspieß zum nationalgetränk?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nicht immer nur quatschen,mitbringen.Wenn ich am 17.komme,habe ich Durst.Und vergiss die Gummibären nicht.Kein Havanna,kein Guiding.Ohne uns fängst du ja sowieso nichts.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



ohne euch ? ich glaube ohne otto. du bist erst später gekommen und ich musste dir erklären wie mann die angel hält.:vik:
und wenn ich havana mitbringe ist das ja nicht für dich. die mache ich ja vorher mit meine kumpels und otto leer. also du weisst ja wo es havana gibt ^^

mfg


----------



## Harti (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej Leute,

@otto
also der Urlaubschein ist unterschrieben und wir sehen uns am 01.10. gegen Abend. Ich rufe vorher nochmal durch wann wir aufschlagen werden! Ich freue mich schon riesig. Hoffentlich fangen wir Boardie WV alias Fabi nicht alle Fische vor der Nase weg! Aber wenn er genug havanna dabei hat bemerkt er es ja gar nicht. Ich werde einfach ein paar Fische in der Truhe vergessen damit er nicht leer ausgeht!:q:q:q

Wir müssen auch unbedingt nach Hvide Sande fahren und neue Handtücher an das Geländer knüpfen bevor die Saison des "dänischen Silber" beginnt. Denn wie ich in der letzten K&K sehen konnte, hat die wohl jemand abgenommen!

Kleine Quizfrage in die Runde: Wer kennt die Fischart auf den Bildern und sein Vorkommen?|kopfkrat Habe diesen hübschen Fisch von ca. 10cm Länge im Juni auf Als beim Brandungsangeln gefangen.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Leute,
> 
> @otto
> also der Urlaubschein ist unterschrieben und wir sehen uns am 01.10. gegen Abend. Ich rufe vorher nochmal durch wann wir aufschlagen werden! Ich freue mich schon riesig. Hoffentlich fangen wir Boardie WV alias Fabi nicht alle Fische vor der Nase weg! Aber wenn er genug havanna dabei hat bemerkt er es ja gar nicht. Ich werde einfach ein paar Fische in der Truhe vergessen damit er nicht leer ausgeht!:q:q:q
> ...


 

Tippe mal auf Seeskorpion.Aber frag doch mal Fabi,wobei
ich befürchte,außer Havanna kennt er nicht viel.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Harti (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Jürgen,

deine Antwort kommt in den Lostopf!
Glückwunsch:vik:

Als Gewinn lockt eine Flasche Havanna!|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Mal sehen was Fabi schreibt? Der hat den Fisch bestimmt schon mal über oder unter Wasser gesehen! 

Torsten


----------



## LAC (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

jawohl und darum kommt der wolfi mitte nächsten monat. otto du spritdrossel wie wäre es mit ne flasche havana ?

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, wenn ich all diese postings hier lese, kommst du mit einer flasche havana nicht aus. Bring 5 für mich mit, damit ich deine angelei auch ertragen kann, d.h. alles ganz locker sehe - sonst werde ich verrückt. 
Sollte nichts laufen, werde ich einspringen - es liegt nur an den haken - da kennt sich bordie harti bestens mit aus - er versorgt mich immer damit, da man sie nicht in hs kaufen kann. 
Also 5 flaschen benötigt die spritdrossel otto, damit ich mich bewege - darunter schaust du nur zu - bis du wahnsinnig wirst und schnell welche kaufen gehst. 

@harti
datum steht und ist ok - betreffend fabi mach dir keine sorgen - ich lasse ihn auflaufen - wenn die flaschen nicht rollen. Er ist besessen von hvide sande - er ist virus verseucht - und je näher der anreisetag rückt, je größer klopft er hier große sprüche. Wenn ich mich treffe mit fabi, werde ich mich erst bewegen, wenn ich innerlich warm bin - er nennt mich spritdrossel. Ich wusste es, er ist in der biologie nicht gut, denn ich bin ein elefant und er kann sich nicht vorstellem was die saufen können. Einige sagen auch ich wäre ein kamel - das stimmt auch, da ich ein kleiner schamane bin und ständig in andere tiere schlüpfe. Auch dieses tier muss reichlich trinken, damit es die durststrecke - damit meine ich fabis angelei - übersteht. 
Etwas glück hat er ja, ich kann jungangler nicht leiden sehen - helfersyndrom - bin halt krank im kopf.
Was macht man nicht alles für havana, wenn man eine spritdrossel ist :v

Nachsatz:
Quizfrage: Fisch aus der familie der groppen - könnte ein
Seeskorpion / 14-30 cm (Algenzone) sein, jedoch auch ein
Seebull / 8-25 cm ( Felsen/Seegras) da er rötlich ist auf dem foto.
beide in der ostsee vertreten.

Fabi: unter uns gesagt, es stimmt alles nicht, es ist eine seestachelbeere, da kann man super einen aufgesetzten von machen - besser als havana - da brennt richtig der rachen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Otto,#h

wollen mal hoffen,dass Fabi seine Frau mitbringt.Irgend-
jemand muß
ja die drei Fische vom Haken lösen,die er in einer Woche fängt.Denn mit seinen Bürohändchen wird er die Fische ja
bestimmt wieder nicht selbst anfassen.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Harti (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej Otto,

|good:

mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen!#6

Gute Nacht, muss morgen wieder früh raus!

Torsten


----------



## LAC (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jürgen, für fabis angelkunst habe ich mich vorbereitet - besitze ja medizinische handschuhe - etwa 500 stück, da gebe ich fabi einige ab- sie sind abgepackt zu drei stück, nun muss er mir nur noch seine einzelnen fingergrößen nennen und ob er sie farbig haben will, bzw. mit griffnoppen, dann läuft ihm kein fisch mehr weg, außer sie rutschen ihm vom finger. Notfalls kann man damit auch fische fangen - wirken wie gummischwänze, wenn man sie richtig bewegt.
Habe mir auch schon gedanken gemacht, damit fabis frau auch etwas vom urlaub hat und nicht die lust verliert - fällt mir jedoch verdammt schwer. Bringe beaugolais mit - das soll entspannen, jedoch fällt mir sicherlich noch was besseres ein.
Hat er denn wirklich so kleine finger, sie sind mir gar nicht aufgefallen, sonst ist doch alles sehr kräftig bei ihm. Ich meine er hätte einen tango getanzt und die fische mit den füßen gegriffen, da sie doch auf dem boden am zappeln waren. Oder hat der havana mich blind gemacht.


----------



## Yupii (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Harti schrieb:


> Wir müssen auch unbedingt nach Hvide Sande fahren und neue Handtücher an das Geländer knüpfen bevor die Saison des "dänischen Silber" beginnt. Denn wie ich in der letzten K&K sehen konnte, hat die wohl jemand abgenommen!
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Torsten



Die Aufnahmen sind von April 2008.An dem Tag war richtig geiles Wetter dort. Die Handtücher hatten wir in Streifen geschnitten als Köder für die Heringe genommen
Die Pose von Otto auf dem großen Bild hat in der B-Note ne 1 verdient.#6


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

HILFE HILFE HILFE. ihr seit doch verrückt. ihr alle. na gut dann muss ich wohl mehr havana mitbringen als ich dachte. ich hab auch ein fisch aus meinen teich geholt. irgendwie ne weissfischart oder so. könnt ihr mir sagen was das ist ?

ach und leute irgendwas werde ich schon fangen. aber an die forellenpuffs gehe ich nicht mehr.

mfg


----------



## Martin J (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

moinsen 
bin mir da nicht so ganz sicher ich glaube aber das ist eine Karausche 



noch 8 Tage dann gehts los nach Hvide Sande


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Martin J schrieb:


> moinsen
> bin mir da nicht so ganz sicher ich glaube aber das ist eine Karausche
> 
> 
> ...



da steckt unser teich voll von. mal gucken ob noch einer das genau weiss. ich hab aber eben geguckt du kannst recht ahben mit der karausche

mfg


----------



## djoerni (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

würde auch von ner karausche ausgehen.


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ist doch egal was das is, das is aber der ideale Köderfisch.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ all,

die ersten Schwärme der Herbstheringe sind da.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jupii
da freue ich mich, dass ihr die handtücher für einen guten zweck - zum angeln - genutzt habt - sie stanken ja gewaltig nach fisch - das verdrängt menschen lockt aber fische an.
Ich hoffe ihr hattet erfolg damit.
Diesmal hängen wir schilder an - Achtung Kontrollzone,  Angeln nur mit Angelschein -  das räumt auch auf. 

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi warum sind wir alle verrückt - nur ich bin etwas daneben, denn mit dem schock den du mir leztes jahr eingebrockt hast, kämpfe ich heute noch. Mach das nicht wieder mit mir, dann knalle ich ganz durch - bring also schön havana mit, damit ich es alles locker sehe - dann läuft alles bestens, bei dir und bei mir. Denke daran, wir haben eine verbindung - du kommst aus wolfsburg und ich habe einen wolfsrachen.
Du hast dich gar nichts am quiz beteiligt, wecher fisch es ist. Stellst dann aus deinem teich ein tier ein, welches gar nicht in hvide sande vorkommt. Du hattest ja probleme mit deinem teich, da durch fütterung deine forellen kiel oben schwammen, weil ihnen der sauerstoff fehlte und sie kein hunger hatten. Nun hast du in deinem verschlammten dorftümpel, diese fischart, sie kann mehrere tage ohne sauerstoff auskommen und man nennt sie auch bauernkarpfen bzw. moorkarpfen. Studierst du sie nun oder züchtest goldfische oder was machst du damit, ich empfehle, trocknen und als lesezeichen für fischbücher  Welche arten sind denn noch bei dir in gefangenschaft - schick mal rüber per pn. -  nicht dass der niederländische gerichtshof dich bestraft


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,#h

solltest du nächste Woche kommen,tausche Haribo gegen 
Herbstheringe.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Yupii (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jupii
> da freue ich mich, dass ihr die handtücher für einen guten zweck - zum angeln - genutzt habt - sie stanken ja gewaltig nach fisch - das verdrängt menschen lockt aber fische an.
> Ich hoffe ihr hattet erfolg damit.
> Diesmal hängen wir schilder an - Achtung Kontrollzone,  Angeln nur mit Angelschein -  das räumt auch auf.



Otto, Du warst auch dabei|supergri|supergri. Bist ja auch auf dem Bild in einer eleganten Pose festgehalten|uhoh:


----------



## djoerni (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ich finde das bild ist top gelungen... #6


----------



## Harti (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Yupii schrieb:


> Otto, Du warst auch dabei|supergri|supergri. Bist ja auch auf dem Bild in einer eleganten Pose festgehalten|uhoh:



Hej Leute,

schaut doch mal genau hin. Es ist nicht Otto! Sein Markenzeichen, der LAC Hut fehlt! Ohne den geht er niemals zum fischen, schon gar nicht im Frühjahr.;+ Ich vermute mal, dass es sein Doppelgänger (zweites Ich) gewesen sein musss, der ja schon seid Jahren sein Unwesen in HS treibt! Oder habt ihr gar den Hut mit verfüttert? Grausame Vorstellung!

@Otto
die Idee mit den Schildern statt der Handtücher ist perfekt. Nur wird es dort dann sehr einsam an der Schleuse und der Ort verliert seinen multikulturellen Charme!

@Jürgen
gute Nachricht. Da habe ich dann die zwei Tage volles Programm!#6 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## angler1996 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

fangt nicht soviel, damit für meine Frau Anfang November noch was überig ist#h
Gruß A.


----------



## danmarkhuse (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

....ich verstehe jeden der eine Frage über Hvide Sande & angeln hat (auch wenn die Antworten schon gegeben wurden) in diesen TRöööt zu stellen. Denn 76 Seiten mit sehr viel bla bla durchzulesen ist schon hart. 
Warum gibt es eigentlich PN?


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



danmarkhuse schrieb:


> ....ich verstehe jeden der eine Frage über Hvide Sande & angeln hat (auch wenn die Antworten schon gegeben wurden) in diesen TRöööt zu stellen. Denn 76 Seiten mit sehr viel bla bla durchzulesen ist schon hart.
> Warum gibt es eigentlich PN?


 

Du hast generell nicht total Unrecht:m.Auch ich gehöre zur
von dir genannten Bla Bla-Fraktion.Wir nutzen die PN auch,
aber es gibt auch Sachen,die nicht nur eine ,sondern auch
mehrere Personen interessieren.Zudem gibt es auch noch
die Suchfunktion,die man nutzen kann wenn einem das Bla Bla der Leute auf den Senkel geht,die in erster Linie für
Input sorgen.Aber von anderen zu profitieren ohne sich
selbst einzubringen,ist natürlich einfacher.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Wolfsburg Virus
> Fabi warum sind wir alle verrückt - nur ich bin etwas daneben, denn mit dem schock den du mir leztes jahr eingebrockt hast, kämpfe ich heute noch. Mach das nicht wieder mit mir, dann knalle ich ganz durch - bring also schön havana mit, damit ich es alles locker sehe - dann läuft alles bestens, bei dir und bei mir. Denke daran, wir haben eine verbindung - du kommst aus wolfsburg und ich habe einen wolfsrachen.
> Du hast dich gar nichts am quiz beteiligt, wecher fisch es ist. Stellst dann aus deinem teich ein tier ein, welches gar nicht in hvide sande vorkommt. Du hattest ja probleme mit deinem teich, da durch fütterung deine forellen kiel oben schwammen, weil ihnen der sauerstoff fehlte und sie kein hunger hatten. Nun hast du in deinem verschlammten dorftümpel, diese fischart, sie kann mehrere tage ohne sauerstoff auskommen und man nennt sie auch bauernkarpfen bzw. moorkarpfen. Studierst du sie nun oder züchtest goldfische oder was machst du damit, ich empfehle, trocknen und als lesezeichen für fischbücher  Welche arten sind denn noch bei dir in gefangenschaft - schick mal rüber per pn. -  nicht dass der niederländische gerichtshof dich bestraft



otto nein ich komme imme rnoch nicht aus wolfsburg.

mfg


----------



## LAC (28. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, da gebe ich dir recht, eine verbindung sah ich nur mit wolfsburg und meinen wolfsrachen, deshalb denk an die havana flaschen.
Nun fummele ich mal mit den wörtern und drehe sie - *V*irus *W*olfsburg - zweigstelle emden, liegt auch an der nordsee wie die VHS, die volkshochschule für angelei, wo sich inzwischen der *V*irus *H*vide *S*ande verbreitet hat, es soll dort freies angeln für klein und groß auf dem lehrplan stehen - rund um die uhr - nun werden nicht alle damit fertig und sind am verzweifeln, da die dozenten gestreikt haben. Der grund ist, sie möchten warm werden in der kalten jahreszeit, da der havana saft fehlt.
Ich freue mich,:vik: dass du dein herz am richtigen fleck trägst und in den händen eine tüte - gefüllt mit havana flaschen.


Nachsatz: 

@ Danmarkhuse

ich kann dich auch verstehen und vor etwa einem jahr hast du dich schon über meine  "bla, bla, bla" postings etwas aufgeregt, nun bin ich mal so und auf bla - kommt von mir bla, bla, bla - das ist recht lustig.  In der zwischenzeit sind jedoch auch reichlich gute informationen betreffend der angelei gepostet worden, wo ich auch mit beigetragen habe, die sehr hilfreich für einige angler sind - auch gute fangplätze habe ich schon genannt, auch dieses sagt einigen nicht zu, da ich doch nicht alles verraten soll. So sieht jeder das anders. all dieses nehme ich gelassen hin, rege mich auch nicht auf, jedenfalls sind meine posting abgestellt auf die postings bzw. fragen die gestellt werden. 
Nun könnten wir beiden uns fachlich unterhalten, jedoch müssen schon gute fragen gestellt werden -  ich werde mein bestes geben. Wir können so tief ins fachliche eintauchen - dass einige bordies es nicht mehr verstehen. Das wäre ja ein schock, für einige angler?  Deshalb nicht gleich in die luft steigen, überspringe die bla, bla, bla postings und warte bis einer sein tagebuch postet - auch wenn da mal steht keine fische mehr in hvide sande - dieses muss man einfach hinnehmen wie einige gute informationen. Wir betreiben ja hier keine wissenschaft, es geht um die angelei, da soll man freude bei haben und das lachen nicht vergessen. Sonst wird es sehr trocken, auch wenn wir uns im nassen element bewegen und dort etwas rumfummeln.


----------



## Yupii (28. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



danmarkhuse schrieb:


> ....ich verstehe jeden der eine Frage über Hvide Sande & angeln hat (auch wenn die Antworten schon gegeben wurden) in diesen TRöööt zu stellen. Denn 76 Seiten mit sehr viel bla bla durchzulesen ist schon hart.
> Warum gibt es eigentlich PN?



wo steht  in der Tröötüberschrift Hvide Sande & angeln?#d#d
Es heisst *Hvide Sande 2009* und dazu gehört auch Bla bla in und um Hvide Sande herum.


----------



## angler1996 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

schön , jetzt gibt es neben einigen persönlichen bla bla, noch Diskussion über's persönliche bla bla; verkürzt die Sache ungemein.#h
Gruß A.


----------



## peppepoppy (28. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo, weiß jemand, ob Put & Take *Klittens Dambrug* (zwischen Argab und Hvide Sande) wieder offen ist. 
Waren in Juli da und das sah alles sehr verlassen und verwüstet aus.

Gruß Peter


----------



## blue1887 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



peppepoppy schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß jemand, ob Put & Take *Klittens Dambrug* (zwischen Argab und Hvide Sande) wieder offen ist.
> Waren in Juli da und das sah alles sehr verlassen und verwüstet aus.
> 
> Gruß Peter


 moin, das kann ich leider nicht sagen,bin ab 24 Oktober in Aargab,aber da muss man doch nicht wirklich hin,war öfters dort schon zum schauen (geangelt 1 mal nie wieder ,alles voller Kraut)fahre bisschen weiter Klegod oder Sondervig,dort ist es prima:m
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## Costas (28. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



peppepoppy schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß jemand, ob Put & Take *Klittens Dambrug* (zwischen Argab und Hvide Sande) wieder offen ist.
> Waren in Juli da und das sah alles sehr verlassen und verwüstet aus.
> 
> Gruß Peter



wenn die anlage im juli zu war, ist ist jetzt bestimmt auch zu. falls sie wieder aufmacht, dann eher auf den nächsten frühling.

gruss
costas


----------



## LAC (29. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Yupii schrieb:


> Otto, Du warst auch dabei|supergri|supergri. Bist ja auch auf dem Bild in einer eleganten Pose festgehalten|uhoh:


 
Juppi, ich suche vergebens das Bild - alle reden davon nur ich sehe es nicht - wo habt ihr es denn gesehen. Meint ihr das bild in der letzten ausgabe von kutter&küste wo man mich erwähnt - da schaue ich konzentriert auf meine rutenspitze, damit ich kein fehler mache beim werfen :q genauer, es war der beginn, wo sich langsam mein angel auflöste - es fing an der spitze an.

@ Peppepoppie
ich kann es dir auch nicht sagen. Hat der betreiber keine webseite.

@ Danmarkhuse
Nun gehöre ich nicht zu denen, die über eine pn, bla bla bla schreiben - da ist erstens meine zeit zu kostbar und zweitens bekomme ich keine pn wo geblubbert wird. Aus dem kindesalter sind wir doch raus - das ist aber heute mode, die finger sind schon krumm von den tasten drücken, selbst ein bäuerchen teilt man mit - früher musste man das mit der hand schreiben und per post versenden. Damit man schnell viele bäuerchen schreiben kann hat sich ein netzjargon entwickelt z.b. LOL:q2F4U 


Hier ist das spektrum gößer, es deckt nicht nur alle altersstufen ab, sondern auch qualitätsgrade - damit man mich versteht, passe ich mich an und das kann sehr fachlich sein aber auch recht lustig werden, bis hin zum LOL und bla, bla, bla. 
Sehe die ganze sache nicht so ernst, wenn du wirklich etwas neues suchst, dann muss du lange warten, denn es ist alles schon mehrmals gepostet worden, da es sich nur um die bekannten fischarten, wie hering, hornhecht, platte, makrele , aal, hecht und barsch dreht. 
Etwas, wo man sich mal ernsthaft drüber unterhalten könnte, sind die eizelnen fischarten die sonst noch hier vorkommen. denn es kommen hier ja fische vor, die bis jetzt noch nie erwähnt wurden, z.b. lippfische, u.a. Goldmaid (Crenilabrus melops) ein sehr farbiger fisch sowie der klippenbarsch  (Ctenolabrus rupestris) der eine rotbraune färbung hat. Werde mal ein bild suchen und später einsetzen, wie schön diese fische aussehen und wie groß solch ein goldmaid wird, gefangen in hvide sande. Da sind dann noch zig andere arten, die gefangen werden können. All diese fische sind zwar da, jedoch zum teil unwichtig, da die eimer nicht damit gefüllt werden können. 
Also bleiben wir beim hering und hornhecht hängen  - er wird zwar nicht richtig durchleuchtet, sondern man möchte nur wissen, wie man schnell die meisten fängt. Das ist ganz einfach - wenn sie in massen vorkommen und es trennen sich welten unter den anglern, wenn sie nur noch vereinzelt vorkommen, da verstehen einige die welt nicht mehr. 
Ein weiteres problem sind die schleusen, wenn sie auf gehen - sind die meisten angler verschwunden - dieses kann ich nicht verstehen, denn auch dann können fische gefangen werden. 
Darüber wird kaum etwas gepostet und wenn, wird es kaum verstanden, da nicht alle ein gewässer lesen können d.h. was da so alles unter wasser abläuft. Das kann man theoretisch erklären, jedoch am gewässer können sie es nicht erkennen. 
Diese sind in meinen augen für angler sehr wichtige punkte - wobei ich mir da keinen kopf drüber zerbrechen muss, jedoch ein angler der hier in sieben tage oder nur am wochende erfolge verbuchen will, sollte sich darüber gedanken machen - sonst kommt eine fangbericht, der nicht gut aussieht, z.b. will ich solche postings gar nicht lesen, hat halt nichts gefangen, rege mich aber auch nicht darüber auf, 
Ich reiche dir die hand :m und beim nächsten LOL einfach mein posting überspringen.


----------



## peppepoppy (30. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> .
> 
> @ Peppepoppie
> ich kann es dir auch nicht sagen. Hat der betreiber keine webseite.


 
@LAC
Der Betreiber hat keine WebSite mehr. 
Es war bis vor 2 Jahren eine tolle Anlage mit diversen Events (Sommerfest, Kinderangeln, etc.) . Auch der Besatz war gut, aus eigener Züchtung. Man konnte die gefangenen Fische dort räuchern lassen. Schade  
LAC, Du hast mal einen P&T See in der Nähe von Norre Nebel erwähnt. Auf der linken Seite in Richtung Tarm (Am Tarmwej). Kannst du den See immer noch empfehlen. Wie sieht es dort mit Besatz aus? Wo kann man die Angelkarte kaufen? Sind sehr viele Leute da? 

Mfg Peter


----------



## Costas (30. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



peppepoppy schrieb:


> ....
> LAC, Du hast mal einen P&T See in der Nähe von Norre Nebel erwähnt. Auf der linken Seite in Richtung Tarm (Am Tarmwej). Kannst du den See immer noch empfehlen. Wie sieht es dort mit Besatz aus? Wo kann man die Angelkarte kaufen? Sind sehr viele Leute da?
> 
> Mfg Peter



Hi

Zwischen Nr. Nebel und Tarm kenne ich 3 put & takes. Die erste ist auf der Linke Seite bei Hemmet. Die nächste ist auf der rechten Seite Richtung Foersum. Ein natürlicher See, auch mit Hechtbestand. Und die letzte vor Tarm ist bei Skaven. Wie immer, höre ich positive und negative Nachrichten über alle put & takes. Generell gilt mehr Komfort = mehr DKK. Fische werfen alle rein, da sie es sich nicht leisten können, einen schlechten Namen zu bekommen. Angelkarten dafür kriegt man wie bei allen put & takes vor Ort.

Grüsse aus Dänemark
Costas


----------



## Storry (30. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hey Leute!
Habe mal ne Frage:
Ich fahre in 2 wochen nach hvide sande in urlaub, was kann ich da befischen??habe ich da irgendwo gute chancen was zu fangen??und wenn ja was?


----------



## "Tarm7" (30. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Peppepoppy meint  - so glaube ich - keinen der drei. Vielmehr scheint er den Teich gegenüber des Silos nebst landwirtschaftlichem Betrieb (rechts der Strasse "Tarmvej" von Nr. Nebel aus kommend) anzusprechen. Bin indes nicht ganz sicher.

Falls dieser Teich gemeint sein sollte: bin dort von ca. einem Jahr bei ner Kurzvisite 2x gewesen. Fazit: ganz nett, allerdings ist die Nähe zur Strasse ein kleiner Nachteil, zumindest m.E.

Gebissen haben Sie, geschmeckt eher mittel.   

Petri


----------



## peppepoppy (30. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



"Tarm7" schrieb:


> Peppepoppy meint - so glaube ich - keinen der drei. Vielmehr scheint er den Teich gegenüber des Silos nebst landwirtschaftlichem Betrieb (rechts der Strasse "Tarmvej" von Nr. Nebel aus kommend) anzusprechen. Bin indes nicht ganz sicher.
> 
> Falls dieser Teich gemeint sein sollte: bin dort von ca. einem Jahr bei ner Kurzvisite 2x gewesen. Fazit: ganz nett, allerdings ist die Nähe zur Strasse ein kleiner Nachteil, zumindest m.E.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

ich meine den Teich auf der linken Seiten der Strasse nach Tarm, genau gegenüber.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?
VG 

Peter


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (30. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Storry,
schau hier mal, da wird Dir geholfen

http://www.hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/heringsangeln.htm

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## "Tarm7" (30. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi Peter,

habe mich möglicherweise missverständlich formuliert. Also das Silo und der landwirtschaftliche Betrieb liegen rechts der Strasse (dort kauft man auch die Karte) und der Teich liegt gegenüber, mithin links der Strasse.

Insofern schreiben wir wohl von ein und demselben Teich. Meine Erfahrung siehste ja oben. War beide Male früh morgens da; konnte daher entspannt allein am Teich sitzen und die frische Morgenluft genießen. 
 Viel Spass und Petri


----------



## peppepoppy (30. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



"Tarm7" schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> habe mich möglicherweise missverständlich formuliert. Also das Silo und der landwirtschaftliche Betrieb liegen rechts der Strasse (dort kauft man auch die Karte) und der Teich liegt gegenüber, mithin links der Strasse.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Tarm7,
danke für die Infos. Weiß du noch, wie die Preise dort sind und mit wie vielen Ruten man dort angeln darf?
Gruß Peter


----------



## Costas (30. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Tarm7

Bin neugierig, wieso heisst  Du Tarm7? Verbindet Dich etwas mit Tarm?

|wavey:
Costas


----------



## LAC (30. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



peppepoppy schrieb:


> @LAC
> Der Betreiber hat keine WebSite mehr.
> Es war bis vor 2 Jahren eine tolle Anlage mit diversen Events (Sommerfest, Kinderangeln, etc.) . Auch der Besatz war gut, aus eigener Züchtung. Man konnte die gefangenen Fische dort räuchern lassen. Schade
> LAC, Du hast mal einen P&T See in der Nähe von Norre Nebel erwähnt. Auf der linken Seite in Richtung Tarm (Am Tarmwej). Kannst du den See immer noch empfehlen. Wie sieht es dort mit Besatz aus? Wo kann man die Angelkarte kaufen? Sind sehr viele Leute da?
> ...


 
@ peppepoppy

Der teich liegt etwa 1 km von Nr. Nebel entfernt auf der linken seite in richtung tarm. Die angelkarten kannst du auf der rechten seite von der strasse, dort ist ein bauernhaus kaufen - dort ist auch ein schild aufgestellt. Auf der rechten seite der strasse ist ja auch ein see, dort darf man nicht angeln. Wie momentan der fischbestand ist, kann ich nicht sagen, jedoch hat ein gast bei uns, dort reichlich aufgeräumt. Ich bin nicht der put&take angler, jedoch gehe ich des öfteren mal mit für zwei stunden - das genügt meistens um sie zu verhaften.
Der teich wird nicht viel aufgesucht, obwohl er an der strasse liegt, kann man dort schöne stunden verbringen.
Gefangen haben wir mit power bait (gelb) - geformt zum löffel - und geschleppt. Nach drei tagen haben wir nur noch eine gefangen. 
Ein anderer teich liegt bei uns - der ist zwar verkrautet - dort hat ein gast mal eine granate gefangen, dann habe ich mir mal die fische angesehen und auch gleich richtig aufgeräumt, da der betreiber, erstmals dicke von mehrern kg eingesetzt hat - nun kenne ich diesen teich wie meine westentasche, wobei einige diesen teich nicht gut finden.
Wenn er gut besetzt ist, fange ich 5 stück in zwei stunden, das geht zwei tage so, dann nur noch vier, dann 2 und dann höre ich auf und warte mal eine gewisse zeit ab, bis sich wieder was bewegt unter wasser.
Man kann sie ja nur fangen, wenn auch welche drin sind - den besatz habe ich jedoch nicht im griff. 
Ein problem ist ja, dass die meisten forellen wie bordie Tarm7 es ja schon angeschnitten hat, vom geschmack her nicht zu den besten gehören - nicht vergleichbar mit einer forelle aus einem fließgewässer. Damit ich keinen reinfall erlebe, fülle ich alle diese schlammgurken voll mit kräuter, sie schmecken nicht mehr nach forelle, jedoch kann man sie dann wenigstens ertragen - so langsam habe ich jedoch von diesen kräuterbomben, die nase auch voll. Ich ziehe einen hering und barsch vor, als eine forelle auch einer anlage. Sicherlich sind einige fische vom geschmack ok, jedoch merkt man es leider wenn es zu spät ist. 

Gruss


----------



## Storry (30. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## LAC (30. September 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Storry schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


 
@ Storry
entschuldigung ich habe dich ganz übersehen, carsten, hat dir ja einen link schon gegeben, alles weitere steht hier in der bibel von hvide sande
kurz: wenn du in den nächsten wochen erfolge verbuchen willst, empfehle ich die angelei auf hering


----------



## peppepoppy (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ peppepoppy
> 
> 
> Ein anderer teich liegt bei uns - der ist zwar verkrautet - dort hat ein gast mal eine granate gefangen, dann habe ich mir mal die fische angesehen und auch gleich richtig aufgeräumt, da der betreiber, erstmals dicke von mehrern kg eingesetzt hat - nun kenne ich diesen teich wie meine westentasche, wobei einige diesen teich nicht gut finden.
> ...


 
@LAC
Danke für die Infos.
Wo liegt der anderer Teich genau? Kannst du mir ein paar tips zu diesem teich geben (weil du den wie eigene Westentasche kennst)? Gerne auch als PN. Ich komme am 10.10. nach Hvide Sande und würde gerne mit meinem Sohn auch mal ordentlich abräumen :vik:
VG Peter


----------



## LAC (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



peppepoppy schrieb:


> @LAC
> Danke für die Infos.
> Wo liegt der anderer Teich genau? Kannst du mir ein paar tips zu diesem teich geben (weil du den wie eigene Westentasche kennst)? Gerne auch als PN. Ich komme am 10.10. nach Hvide Sande und würde gerne mit meinem Sohn auch mal ordentlich abräumen :vik:
> VG Peter


 
Peter, bei uns vor der haustür liegt der teich. Nun kenne ich den betreiber und er hat sonst nur portionsforellen eingesetzt, jedoch einmal hat er richtige klötze eingesetzt. Danach war ich nicht mehr angeln dort. 
Nun hast du etwas glück, da ich am montag nach venedig fliege und von dort nach london, bin jedoch am 10.10. in den nachstunden wieder in dänemark. Wir können uns also treffen und dann können wir uns diesesn grastümpel mal vornehmen, zeige dir jede vertiefung und wo sie sich aufhalten, wenn er besetzt hat. Dieses kann ich feststellen, ob es sich lohnt oder nicht, wenn wir einmal um den teich gehen. Auch ein anderer bordie trifft sich mit mir, nach dem 10.10. da wir etwas angeln wollen in hvide sande sowie im fjord bzw. an dem teich. Werde dir eine pn  senden - damit du alle informationen bekommst.
Gruß Otto


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Peter, bei uns vor der haustür liegt der teich. Nun kenne ich den betreiber und er hat sonst nur portionsforellen eingesetzt, jedoch einmal hat er richtige klötze eingesetzt. Danach war ich nicht mehr angeln dort.
> Nun hast du etwas glück, da ich am montag nach venedig fliege und von dort nach london, bin jedoch am 10.10. in den nachstunden wieder in dänemark. Wir können uns also treffen und dann können wir uns diesesn grastümpel mal vornehmen, zeige dir jede vertiefung und wo sie sich aufhalten, wenn er besetzt hat. Dieses kann ich feststellen, ob es sich lohnt oder nicht, wenn wir einmal um den teich gehen. Auch ein anderer bordie trifft sich mit mir, nach dem 10.10. da wir etwas angeln wollen in hvide sande sowie im fjord bzw. an dem teich. Werde dir eine pn  senden - damit du alle informationen bekommst.
> Gruß Otto



mensch otto dann hast die woche j wieder voll zu tun wa.na das wird lustig

mfg


----------



## porscher (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

keine fangmeldungen im moment?


----------



## Martin J (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

so nun gehts morgen endlich los nach Hvide Sande hoffe das das wetter die nächsten wochen mitspielt und natürlich der fisch auch !


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

:vik::vik::viker Countdown läuft, noch 7 Tage, dann kommen die Besten.:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> :vik::vik::viker Countdown läuft, noch 7 Tage, dann kommen die Besten.:vik::vik::vik:



woher weisst du das ich dann komme ??

mfg


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

LOl, träum mal weiter


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> LOl, träum mal weiter



haha ich träume nicht. ich hab den weltbsten angelguide in hs. dich kannst ja normal nicht gemeint haben |kopfkrat

mfg


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

13 jahre DK erfahrung reichen uns vollkommen.


----------



## Costas (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> 13 jahre DK erfahrung reichen uns vollkommen.



@hechtkiller

im juni hast du überall geschrieben:
"... Wir werden dort nicht noch einmal hinfahren weil es eine einzige enttäuschung war. Ich kann die gegend nicht empfehlen."

und jetzt kommst du wieder. du hast also das gebiet um HS fertig gemacht, weil du nichts gefangen hast.....jetzt bist du schon ein spezialist dafür? seit 13 jahren?? unglaublich, wie schnell sich das ändern kann....vielleicht bin ich in einer anderen zeitzone :q:q:q

aber mit dieser positiver stimmung gefällst du mir viel besser...weiter so #6 man muss spass dabei haben und nicht gleich ein ferien- und fischereiparadies wir HS und region bei postings fertig machen, wenn man eine schlechte erfahrung gemacht hat.

gruss #h
costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> @hechtkiller
> 
> im juni hast du überall geschrieben:
> "... Wir werden dort nicht noch einmal hinfahren weil es eine einzige enttäuschung war. Ich kann die gegend nicht empfehlen."
> ...


 


Nein Costas,

bist Du nicht.Aber einige Leute sind in einer anderen
"Geisteszone".|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> 13 jahre DK erfahrung reichen uns vollkommen.




oh mann dich klug********r will ich ja mal sehen. wie gut das ich zur gleichen zeit hinfahre und du ja ein bild drinne hast. das wirt ein spass. wenn du nicht weisst was du schreibst lass es lieber ganz.

mfg


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Haha, wir werden sehen.


----------



## jottweebee (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> :vik::vik::viker Countdown läuft, noch 7 Tage, dann kommen die Besten.:vik::vik::vik:




Die besten Nörgler????


----------



## LAC (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Alle

Ich möchte euch alle beruhigen, komme gerade mir bordie Harti aus hvide sande und egal wie gut ihr die angelei beherrscht, es läuft bei euch nichts, da kein hering da war. So war es heute - denn dort angelten profis. 
Am fjord lief es dann vom feinsten, zuerst lief uns der regen im nacken und dann die beine runter - was will man mehr, waren ein schöner nachmittag. :q


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

So lange die Heringe nächste woche da sind is das alles egal


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> So lange die Heringe nächste woche da sind is das alles egal


 

Biste bereits vom Hecht zum Hering gewechselt?
Ist ja auch bedeutent einfacher zu fangen,nur die
Bilder geben nicht so viel her.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Super Aussichten für Samstag:

Wind bis 8 Bft,jede Menge Regen.:c


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

nächste woche?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> nächste woche?



komm geh spielen.


----------



## LAC (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ja, wie jürgen es schon gepostet hat, das wetter soll nächste woche nicht gut werden  - schade für die, die in hvide sande sind.  
Nun liebe ich dieses wetter mit wind, wellen und regen - man fühlt sich nach dem angeln so frisch,  wie neu geboren - schade dass ich in venedig bin.  :q    
Es soll auch noch kalt werden, nicht dass einige sich nachts warmlaufen auf dem geländer  der schleuse, da auch noch vollmond ist.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Ja, wie jürgen es schon gepostet hat, das wetter soll nächste woche nicht gut werden - schade für die, die in hvide sande sind.
> Nun liebe ich dieses wetter mit wind, wellen und regen - man fühlt sich nach dem angeln so frisch, wie neu geboren - schade dass ich in venedig bin. :q
> Es soll auch noch kalt werden, nicht dass einige sich nachts warmlaufen auf dem geländer der schleuse, da auch noch vollmond ist.


 

Hallo Otto,#h

habe mich evtl. etwas unpräzise ausgedrückt,das Wetter
in Venedig war gemeint.:q
Denkt Inge daran,wegen dem Ferienhaus anzurufen?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## eike (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo,Otto sag mal bitte welchen Forellensee Du meinst bei Dir vor der Haustür ist es vielleicht Lodberg fahre auch mal wieder nach Hvide Sande und wollte gerne paar Forellen angeln über ein paar Tipps wäre ich dankbar...Gruss aus Hitzacker an der Elbe


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> komm geh spielen.



Beschäftige dich lieber mit deinem ,,VW,,

Haha


----------



## LAC (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jürgen, 
Inge wird heute den eigentümer anrufen, damit du einen platz an der sonne bekommst. Melde mich heute in den abendstunden telefonisch und sage bescheid - ob es geklappt hat. 

@ Eike,
es ist nicht lodberg - er liegt bei uns vor der tür, nur wenige 100 m entfernt, er hat nicht einen speziellen namen wie "wunderland" oder "kinderparadies" einfach nur lydum see. Habe dort wochen nicht geangelt - muss was drin sein |supergri und wenn´s nur kraut ist.

@ hechtkiller
schiesst euch doch nicht immer so an, heute ist der tag der einheit, da rückt man näher zusammen. Du bist doch ein erfahrener angler, 13 Jahre hvide sande - kann ich nicht aufweisen - jedoch habe ich mit vier jahre schon die ersten molche, frösche und schnecken gefangen, später kam dann alles andere, wobei ich in deinem alter ein revier hatte, wo ich reichlich am haken hatte - dieses konnte mir nicht das beste hechtgewässer bieten.
Nachsatz: Man sollte die angeltage angeben, und nicht die Jahre wo man hier urlaub gemacht hat - sonst wird das bild verfälscht


----------



## eike (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Sag mal Otto gibt es um und in Hvide Sande auch Forellenseen die man im Winter beangeln kann also eisfrei sind bin im Dezember oben...danke Eike


----------



## Ulrich (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo an alle, ist der Hering wirklich noch nicht da? Bei uns in Hamburg haben sie die erste Sturmflutwarnung heraus gegeben und es soll kühler werden. Habe durch das Dänemark Forum
erfahren das  ab dem 9.10. in Hvide Sande  den Tag des Fisches gegen soll. Das Touristenbüro hat mit per E-mail einen Flyer zugesandt. Was haltet ihr von diesem Fest? Wegen des Herings werde ich vielleicht die Zeit nach Hvide Sande zu kommen, ändern. Von meinem Angelverein ist heute einer in die Nähe von Vrist losgefahren. Nächstes Jahr komme ich Anfang April nach Verdersoe Klit,ist nicht weit nach Hvide Sande aber nähe nach Thorsminde.


                                      Ulrich


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> wobei ich in deinem alter ein revier hatte, wo ich reichlich am haken hatte - dieses konnte mir nicht das beste hechtgewässer bieten.



ich möchte jetzt nicht wissen was für ein Haken du meinst! :q:q


----------



## LAC (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Eike
der winter,d.h. die kälte ist hier ja an der westküste nicht so groß, die nordsee wirkt wie eine wärmflasche, jedoch nur 30 km weiter ins inland frieren die seen zu. Kann es dir aber nicht sagen, ob eine eiszeit kommt und hier auch die seen zufrieren - warte immer dass der fjord mal zufriert wie ich ihn noch kenne - warte vergebens. Man kann also einige seen beangeln.

@ Knurri, ja das waren noch zeiten als ich nur mit meinem glodenen haken welche überlistet habe.


@ Ulrich, wir haben keinen hering gesehen, hat wohl etwas mit dem wetter zu tun.
Hier ein Link: http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/byvejr_danmark.htm?by=6960


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Lydum Art Center

habe mir gestern mal Zeit für deine HP genommen, muss sagen ist eine tolle Seite!

Gruss Knurri


----------



## Fleiginho (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo, suche für die Nacht vom 9.10 auf den 10.10. eine Schlafgelegenheit in H.S. . Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen oder anbieten? Sind mit 3 Personen, und haben ab den 10.10. ein Haus auf Langeland gemietet, würden aber auch gerne einen Tag auf Hering in H.S. probieren wollen.


----------



## Fleiginho (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo such für die Nacht vom 09.10. auf den 10.10 eine Schlafgelegenheit für 3 Personen in H.S. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen oder anbieten. Haben vom 10.10.-17.10 ein Haus auf Langeland gemieten und würden vorher gern mal unser Glück in H.S. auf Hering probieren.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Für 3 Personen und nur 1 Nacht gibt es nicht viele 
Möglichkeiten.
Versucht es doch einmal in der Jugendherberge 
(Vandrehjem). War hoffentlich nicht total falsch
geschrieben.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## hewi (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Fleiginho,
2 km vor Hvide Sande (von Süden kommend) auf der linken Seite ist ein Campingplatz. Die vermieten kleine Blockhäuser mit ab 3 Betten, 1 Tisch und einer kleinen Kochnische. Nichts tolles, aber für ein paar Nächte von Anglern ideal. Wir haben 15 Euro pro Kopf bezahlt. Sanitäre Anlage absolut sauber. Einfriermöglichkeiten für Fisch sind auch gegeben. 
Gruß HeWi


----------



## Fleiginho (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Danke Leute für die Antworten!!! Dann kann es ja los gehen:vik:


----------



## eike (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo weiss jemand ob es in und um Hvide Sande oder in der Umgebung Forellenseen gibt die man auch im Winter beangeln kann also eisfrei sind....


----------



## peppepoppy (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Eike,
Otto hat doch schon geschrieben, dass die Seen um Hvide Sande nicht einfrieren und auch im Winter zu beangeln sind. 
Es liegt am Klima!!!


----------



## LAC (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Knurrhahn
Danke Knurri, sie ist noch nicht fertig und ich zaubere immer noch dran, wenn ich zeit habe, jedoch ist sie schon etwas informativ.
@ Fleigihno
die blockhaushütten auf dem campingplatz wie bordie hewi sie vorgeschlagen hat sind ok, auch eine jugendherberge wie Bordie J. Breithardt vorgeschlagen hat geht - ist geräumlicher uns wärmer, jedoch auch etwas teurer.
@ Eike
ich habe ja schon etwas gepostet betreffend der kälte - da spielen ja mehrere faktoren eine rolle, nicht nur die kälte sondern auch die tiefe der anlage. Im winter - der fängt bei uns im nov. an und geht bis märz. Die monate jan, und febr, sind die kältesten, da bewegen sich die gradzahlen um den gefrierpunkt, tagsüber ist es 3 -5 Grad C und in der nacht kann es bis 8 Grad minus sein - jedoch kommt auch schon mal eine kältefront und dann kann es bis 15 grad minus und mehr werden, dann friert es schnell, jedoch am tage ist die dünne eisschicht meistens bei uns verschwunden, wenn es über den Gefrierpunkt liegt,  - jedoch 20 km ins innere schafft die sonne es tagsüber nicht, den see vom eis zu befreien. Ich kann es dir nicht sagen, ob die anlagen überhaubt auf haben - ich stelle mich nicht im winter bei eis und schnee am see und bezahle noch dafür. Der see z.b. der bei uns nicht weit entfernt liegt ist ein flacher see, den habe ich mir mal angeschaut im winter, am rand war bis zu drei meter ein breiter eisstreifen, etwa 50 x 200  m waren in der mitte offen - natürlich hätte ich dort mit kleinen tricks angeln bzw. welche landen können,  aber was soll ich da, denn normal werden dann die fische beim landen übers eis gezogen. 
Nun sind ja schon futterboote für die angler im handel, es wird sicherlich nicht mehr lange dauern, dann werden auch eisbrecher angeboten 
Ich fliege ja morgen nach venedig - vor drei jahren, war ich dort im Febr. da war es bei uns in dänemark 8 Grad + und in venedig 2 grad - so sieht es aus in der welt. Eine genaue wettervorhersage kann man etwa zwei wochen vorher erst sagen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Knurrhahn
> Danke Knurri, sie ist noch nicht fertig und ich zaubere immer noch dran, wenn ich zeit habe, jedoch ist sie schon etwas informativ.
> @ Fleigihno
> die blockhaushütten auf dem campingplatz wie bordie hewi sie vorgeschlagen hat sind ok, auch eine jugendherberge wie Bordie J. Breithardt vorgeschlagen hat geht - ist geräumlicher uns wärmer, jedoch auch etwas teurer.
> ...


 


Es gibt doch mittlerweils bereits Stahlkiele zum umrüsten.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jürgen, ich kenne noch die ersten tage der forschung :q, 

http://www.blechspielzeugladen.de/Kat03/Kat03_Sei.htm

Es sind die kerzen - dampfboote, da könnte man das eis mit schmelzen.
Heute ist die entwicklung gewaltig fortgeschritten, die futterboote haben GPS zeigen die tiefe an, können eine last von 3 kg tragen, ja sogar in den schächten fische transportieren - am heizstrahler entwickeln sie noch.
Ich sah einen kleinen jungen, der brüllte mama komm mal schnell, hier kommt ein kleines boot an land, das fisch geladen hat -  du wolltest doch frischen fisch kaufen.

Jürgen, es ist die zeit - kommen alle vom kurs ab.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen, ich kenne noch die ersten tage der forschung :q,
> 
> http://www.blechspielzeugladen.de/Kat03/Kat03_Sei.htm
> 
> ...


 


Nee Otto,

da hinkst du der Zeit aber mächtig hinterher.Letztes Jahr vor Spitzbergen überholte uns so ein Ding mit 2 angesetzten
Tauchsiedern als Eisschmelzer.Mich würde nur mal interessieren,mit welchen Energiequellen das Baby-Boot
ausgerüstet war.|supergri
Hoffentlich bekommen wir jetzt keinen Ärger wegen bla bla.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Fleiginho (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Nochmals danke für die Antworten. Eine Frage hab ich allerdings noch: Läuft eigentlich schon was auf Hering an der Schleuse??


----------



## LAC (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nee Otto,
> 
> da hinkst du der Zeit aber mächtig hinterher.Letztes Jahr vor Spitzbergen überholte uns so ein Ding mit 2 angesetzten
> Tauchsiedern als Eisschmelzer.Mich würde nur mal interessieren,mit welchen Energiequellen das Baby-Boot
> ...


 




@ Jürgen, 
das ist ja der hammer, auf hoher see und gleich mit zwei tauchsiedern bestückt - da gebe ich dir recht, ich hinke der zeit hinterher, waren sicherlich berufstrinker, die sonst damit ihr bierchen eisfrei halten. :q

Jürgen, nun befasse ich mich ja mit dem fischfang und nicht mit eisbrecher, jedoch sagt bzw. bla, blubbert mir meine forschungszentrale, dieses gerät was du vor spitzbergen gesehen hast, ist die energiequelle, es war eine schwimmende batterie in bootsform - könnte von colani stammen - ist aber nicht der fall. Die weiterentwickelung kenne ich, da dieses gerät u.a. auch noch wackelschwänze 24 std bewegen kann und im schlepptau hat. Heiße angelegenheit. 
Am ufer sitzt der angler und steuert es zentimeter genau an den riffkanten des eises vorbei, wo die fische stehen - so wie die berufsfischerei es gerne machen möchten, ganz geile angelegenheit.

Nun steht das futter abwerfen hart in der kritik, die weiterentwicklung ist umweltfreundlich, da man jetzt für die meere, FADs (fish aggregations device) entwickelt hat, die abgeworfen werden und einfach im wasser treiben. Sie sind ausgestattet mit einer signalvorrichtung, die alle möglichen informationen, einschließlich der wassertemperatur, die auf die anwesenheit von fischen hindeuten, zum steuerpult des angler übertragen. Dadurch ist kein fisch mehr sicher - schon im ersten urlaub hat sich das gerät bezahlt gemacht, so soll die werbekampagne aufgebaut werden - die energiequelle wird der renner werden, denn man bekommt jeden tunfisch damit - was will man mehr.
Damit es richtig spannend wird, will man es als angelspiel herausbringen, wo mehrere personen mitmachen können, sie können an unterschiedlichen stellen d.h. auch länder sitzen und angeln zusammen. Es ist ein Gemeinschftsspiel - stehen ständig in kontakt können auch witze machen, jedoch konzentrieren sie sich nur auf den fang von kapitale fische, verlierer gibt es nicht, sie teilen gemeinschaftlich und können sogar fische auf hoher see - unter wasser - übergeben - so kann man die ausfuhrbeschränkungen umfahren. 
Wenn sie berühmt werden, da sie das spiel gut beherrschen, kommen sie unter den top 100 und werden hier gelistet http://www.colto.org/
steckbriefe von piratenfischern.



Nachsatz:

@ Fleiginho
an der schleuse läuft viel wasser, jedoch wenig fisch (hering)


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Oh man, ich hab grade mal das wetter in den nächsten tagen gesehen. Das wird ne ganz ganz harte Woche vom 10 bis 17. So ein Scheiß


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Oh man, ich hab grade mal das wetter in den nächsten tagen gesehen. Das wird ne ganz ganz harte Woche vom 10 bis 17. So ein Scheiß



in den nächsten tagen ?? vom 10.10 steht das wetter doch noch garnicht da.#q. du weisst das nächste woche samstag erst der 10.10 ist oder


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Geh mal auf wetter.com#q#q#q

Da siehst Du was sache ist. Klar kann sich das noch ändern aber ne Tendenz ist zu erkennen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Geh mal auf wetter.com#q#q#q
> 
> Da siehst Du was sache ist. Klar kann sich das noch ändern aber ne Tendenz ist zu erkennen.



ja nur ne tedenz. kann so genau keiner sagen. und sos chlecht ist das garnicht. aber wie gesagt wenns ganz schlecht wäre, würde es ja das richtige wetter für dich sein.


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

LoL, man bist Du lustig


----------



## Blechkate (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo,

Wettervorhersagen werden spätestens ab einem Vorhersagezeitraum von 5 Tagen unseriös. Die 16 Tage Vorhersage auf wetter.com kannst du vergessen. Die ändert sich täglich. Welchen Trend kann man daraus erkennen? Das es jetzt im Herbst kälter ist als im Sommer. 
Keine Angst, so richtig hart wird es nicht werden. Zumindest nicht Mitte Oktober in DK.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Oelki (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo ihr erfolgreichen, erfahrenen, glücklichen HS Angler!

meine eine hat grad etwas Erfahrung mit Platten bei Grasten nähe Sonderborg machen dürfen. Habe nun Seeluft gerochen und schenke mir zum 40.zwei Wochen Hivde Sande vom 1.5.10 an. 
Sagt mir was kann ich wie be/angeln? 
Ist Hochseekutter empfehlenswert?
Mein Gerät ist eine 2,4m -38g Spinnrute und eine 3,05m -120g Allroundrute, 20er geflochtene.
Für die Plattfische hab ich die Vorfäche selbstgebastelt und Seeringelwürmer aufgezogen("machts Maul auf, ihr seid zum Angeln gezüchtet worden und schluckt den Haken und beißt mich nicht") was erfolgreich war.
Wie angel ich in HS?

Herzliche Grüße und Petri Heil allen die noch hinfahren.

Und ihr wißt ja, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung. Was bei uns Anglern aber ja gar nicht vorkommt.

Oelki


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

otto jetzt kann ich die tage an einer hand zählen. ich komme jihaaaaaaaaa

mfg


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Aber fangen wirst Du nichts, jahaaaaaa|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Oelki (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo LAC,

ich bin hier noch relativ neu und mein Bemerkung zu deinem Maiartikel kommt auch ein bischen spät, aber es erschüttert mich wirklich. Nächstes Jahr mache ich zwei Wochen Urlaub in Argab, freue mich sehr darauf, möchte das Schreckenschauspiel eigentlich nicht erleben. Gerne geh ich angeln, habe den Fischereierlaubnisschein und so, aber wenn mal kein Fisch beißt, hab ich doch nen schönen Tag am Wasser gehabt. So seh ich das. 
Was mir so beim Lesen eingefallen ist, kann man nicht versuchen ein Angelverbot zu erwirken solange die Hornis vor der Schleuse sind (in einem bestimmten großen Bereich) und erst frei geben wenn sie in den Fjord eingezogen sind, damit die Schlachterei aufhöhrt? Also eine Schonzeit für die Hornis. Mit saftigen Geldbußen für alle, die sich nicht dran halten. Würde dem Tourismus nicht schaden, sondern die Angler anlocken, die um des Angelnwillens nach HS kommen und nicht zum Abschlachten. 

Herzliche Grüße von Oelki (Annette)


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> otto jetzt kann ich die tage an einer hand zählen. ich komme jihaaaaaaaaa
> 
> mfg


 

Erzähl das deiner Frau wenn du kommst.
Otto ist in Venedig,wird ihn wenig interessieren.#d

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo LAC,
> 
> ich bin hier noch relativ neu und mein Bemerkung zu deinem Maiartikel kommt auch ein bischen spät, aber es erschüttert mich wirklich. Nächstes Jahr mache ich zwei Wochen Urlaub in Argab, freue mich sehr darauf, möchte das Schreckenschauspiel eigentlich nicht erleben. Gerne geh ich angeln, habe den Fischereierlaubnisschein und so, aber wenn mal kein Fisch beißt, hab ich doch nen schönen Tag am Wasser gehabt. So seh ich das.
> Was mir so beim Lesen eingefallen ist,* kann man nicht versuchen ein Angelverbot zu erwirken solange die Hornis vor der Schleuse sind (in einem bestimmten großen Bereich) und erst frei geben wenn sie in den Fjord eingezogen sind, damit die Schlachterei aufhöhrt? Also eine Schonzeit für die Hornis.* Mit saftigen Geldbußen für alle, die sich nicht dran halten. Würde dem Tourismus nicht schaden, sondern die Angler anlocken, die um des Angelnwillens nach HS kommen und nicht zum Abschlachten.
> ...


 


Oelki,#h

ein ehrenwerter Gedanke von dir.#6 
Kann und wird man aber nicht.#d Die Angelei ist in Zeiten
des niedergehenden Fischfangs ein so gewichtiger 
Wirtschaftsfaktor,das sich niemand dazu hinreissen lassen
wird.Wenn man bedenkt,das auf die meisten Angler auch
1-2 Familienmitglieder entfallen, die auch ihren Obulus in
Hvide Sande entrichten,so werden die Stadtverantwortlichen
den Teufel tun den Anglern Steine in den Weg zu legen.Ich
bin seit über 30 Jahren regelmässig dort oben,und das auch
mehrmals im Jahr,mich :ves auch an.
Aber auch in DK regiert das Geld die Welt.
Akzeptiere es,oder fahr woanders hin.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Erzähl das deiner Frau wenn du kommst.
> Otto ist in Venedig,wird ihn wenig interessieren.#d
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:




Juergen, da gebe ich dir recht, ich sitze hier am schreibtisch in venedig und schaue mir dabei die godelfahrten an, das juckt kaum, jedoch ist fabi ja wild, egohaft besessen und auch ehrlich. Er sagt es ihr ja,  jedoch ist es immer zu frueh.  Daran arbeiten wir, damit beide in den fischen schwimmen koennen.
Ich bin auf der biennale und schwimme in kunst, jedoch morgen nacht werde wir in fische schwimmen - Luigio, der wolfbarsch spezi von venedig, nimmt mich mit, wollen einige stunden einige verhaften -  das geht schlag auf schlag. Leider kann ich die technik nicht in dk anwenden in der nordsee. Werde reichlich fotos machen und auch einen bericht schreiben nicht unter hvide sande.
Danke fuer die pn, das angebot steht, wir fliegen nach venedig und gehen auf wolfsbarsch
Ich hòre gerade geraeusche im kanal, entweder springen die fische oder es sind die ratten. habe die Glastuer auf und kann das waaser sehen bzw. ins boot steigen, traqumhaft wo inge mich uberall hin verschleppt - diese ratte 

Oelkie
(Annette), ich kann deine zeilen sehr gut  verstehen,, nun kenne  ich zwar nicht mehr den inhalt meines postings, jedoch ist bei mir alles bildlich gespeichert, wie die angelei in hvide sande ablaeuft, zu jeder jahreszeit. Nun prangerst du die angelei auf hornfische an, d.h. das fruehjahr wo auch der hering dort ist.
Es ist wirklich kein gutes bild und wirft ein schatten auf die angelei, weil einige sich an gesetze oder was auch immer nicht halten und machen was sie wollen - sie sind das gesetz und handeln so, dass sie ohne ruecksicht immer zureht kommen.
Normal sollte man ihnen das handwerk legen, da sie in meinen augen keine angler sind - es ist halt in dk so leicht fische zu fangen - man kauft einen schein und legt los. Einige beginnen in hs erst mit der angelei, da sie sehen, dass alle welche am haken bekommen, beginnen sie auch und wissen gar nicht was sie machen - arbeiten mit geratschaften, die der verkaeufer ihnen verkauft hat, fragen wie die fische heissen und ob sie denn auch graeten haben  - alles erlebt. Es sind touristen, die dort  auf dem ruecken der natur schlimme sachen machen. Aber auch angler, ja sogar ein 1. vorsitzender eines vereins, wo eine dumme frau,  ihren mann mit dem "grossen" amt, ihn im himmel heben wollte sagte zu mir, als ich sie ansprach und sagte, sie haben ja schon reichlich im eimer: wir muessen noch tag und nacht angeln, damit wir alle bestellungen noch beliefern koennen. Was soll ich dazu sagen,bescheuerter kann man ja nicht sein. Ein anderer faengt hornhechte fuer ein gaststaette - dort wird er  dann verkauft in dillsosse.
Hier gehen reichlich auf schnaeppchenjagd . 
Damit du dir mal ein bild machen kannst,wie erfolgreich eine angelei sein kann,  wenn ich jeden tag angeln gehe von morgens bis abends, dann kòennte  ich ohne problemet 600 heringe am tag und 20 hornhechte im schnitt landen - nun kann man sich ausrechnen, was man damit verdienen kann - jedenfalls mehr, als die meisten je  in iherm beruf verdient haben, dieses istein grund warum hvide sande so interessant ist. 
Norwegen ist fòrmlich zusammen gebrochen im tourismu bis zu 40% wurde  angegeben, da es sich nach der ausfuhrbestimmung von 15kg fischfleich nicht mehr lohnte - man macht kein gewinn mehr bei einer fahrt - es sind in meinen augen keine angler, sie laufen dem gelde nach. 

Es hat etwas mit der zeit zu tun, hinzu kommen die osteuropaeischen angler, die gut angeln koennen, da sie immer reichlich fangen wollen - nicht nur im wasser, welches bekannt ist.

Betreffend der Frage jedoch, wie kann es abgestellt werden bzw. was kann man dagegen machen, da koennte man mehrere schritte gehen, die angler sollen den ersten schritt machen  da wartet man vergeben, dann kann auch die gemeinde wege finden - wollen das beide ?
So wie juergen es schon erwaehnt hat.
Dann kommst der staat - der schaut es sich noch etwas an, dann knallt es - wie kann ich nicht sagen, so wird es sein.
Gruss aus venedig


----------



## Dittschi (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe vor, jetzt am WE zum Heringsangeln nach Hvide Sande zu fahren. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie es dort derzeit mit Heringen aussieht?

LG
Dittschi


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

jawohl jüregn. otto kommt ja aber noch wieder. und ******** leute bin noch krank geworden. mal gucken ob es losgeht. ich glaube aber ja.#q:c#q

mfg


----------



## LAC (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Fabi, ist nur ein test - ich lebe noch.


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Dittschi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe vor, jetzt am WE zum Heringsangeln nach Hvide Sande zu fahren. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie es dort derzeit mit Heringen aussieht?
> 
> LG
> Dittschi





Im moment gar nicht so gut#q#q#qIch würde es mir überlegen zu fahren. Es lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## fimo (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin,
ich habe da mal eine Frage: Wie hoch schätzt ihr die Chance ein, dass man momentan mit einem 5 PS Schlauchboot (370 cm) recht sicher bei Hvide Sande in die Nordsee stechen kann?
Besten Dank,
fimo


----------



## Yupii (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



fimo schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe da mal eine Frage: Wie hoch schätzt ihr die Chance ein, dass man momentan mit einem 5 PS Schlauchboot (370 cm) recht sicher bei Hvide Sande in die Nordsee stechen kann?
> Besten Dank,
> fimo



Du wirst das sicher im Hafengebiet bis zu den Molen machen können, allerdings musst Du den ein- und auslaufenden Schiffen eventuell ausweichen#d#d#d


----------



## djoerni (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ganz ehrlich: 0%!!! 
du hast heftige Strömungen, Gezeiten, Wellen und Schiffsbetrieb. Dazu relativ kaltes Wasser. Das ist unverantwortlich!


----------



## Costas (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



fimo schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe da mal eine Frage: Wie hoch schätzt ihr die Chance ein, dass man momentan mit einem 5 PS Schlauchboot (370 cm) recht sicher bei Hvide Sande in die Nordsee stechen kann?
> Besten Dank,
> fimo



wie die anderen schon sagten, es ist absolut unmöglich. auch mit 10mal mehr PS wäre es äusserst gefährlich in der nordsee. 

auch im ringkøbing fjord, welcher eigentich ein grosser see ist, ist es mit 5ps nicht ganz ungefährlich, da es dort wegen der flachen landschaft starke winde auf dich kommen. höchstens an manchen ruhigen kanten/ecken des fjords, z.b. im südlichen teil gegen nymindegab, könnte es interessant sein. boardie LAC hat mehr erfahrung damit und kann dir bestimmt ein paar tipps geben, falls du interesse hast, ins fjord mit dem boot zu gehen.

gruss #h
costas


----------



## Costas (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Yupii schrieb:


> Du wirst das sicher im Hafengebiet bis zu den Molen machen können, allerdings musst Du den ein- und auslaufenden Schiffen eventuell ausweichen#d#d#d




mensch, das wäre doch eine coole idee für ein neues PC-spiel, nicht? |kopfkrat

man versucht mit einem PS-motorboot aus dem HS-hafen zu entkommen. zuerst alle angler ausweichen, die quer und unabsehbar aus allen richtungen mit herringsvorfächer schiessen, dann dem schiffsverkehr ausweichen....überfährt man eine rogge, gibt's minuspunkte....falls man was auf dem weg fängt, gibt es pluspunkte....und wenn die schleusse aufmacht ist es sowieso game over. beim erreichen der hafentoren ist "stufe 1" gelungen und geht zur "stufe 2".

hmmm.....das ganze könnte aber scheitern, denn ich habe absolut keine phantasie, was man noch in der "stufe 2" ohne übernatürlichen kräfte machen könnte. welche ideen?


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

oddo setzt dich in flieger |supergri 2 tage noch dann komm ich #h


----------



## fimo (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin,
ich merk' schon, ich kann hinterher, falls es eine Testfahrt geben sollte, nicht sagen, man hätte mich nicht gewarnt - weder lebendig und tot schon gar nicht. Werd's - hoffentlich - berichten. 
Ahoi, fimo


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



fimo schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich merk' schon, ich kann hinterher, falls es eine Testfahrt geben sollte, nicht sagen, man hätte mich nicht gewarnt - weder lebendig und tot schon gar nicht. Werd's - hoffentlich - berichten.
> Ahoi, fimo


 


Fimo,#h

lass den Quatsch sein.Ansonsten geht hier wieder die 
Singerei los:"Ich hatte einen Kameraden".
Muß
doch nicht sein.#d

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi, ist nur ein test - ich lebe noch.



das ist gut. otto ich hab nummer an board . wann soll ich mich melden sontag montag ?? ach ich rufe ja einfach an. würdet ihr samstag nacht eher fahren als samstag morgen wegen stau und so ?

mfg


----------



## fLow.cux (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Man hier in Hvide ist nichts los .. -.-
Sören hat einem alles versaut !
Herning nichts 
Branddung ganz ganz ganz wenig .... 2 schollen :/
Das einzigste was hier los ist das Greenpeace 6000 närze freigelassen hat ... Dk Herbst war nicht gut ... 
Vll habt ihr ja mehr glück


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> Man hier in Hvide ist nichts los .. -.-
> Sören hat einem alles versaut !
> Herning nichts
> Branddung ganz ganz ganz wenig .... 2 schollen :/
> ...


 

Wer ist "Sören"?
Wo wurden die Nerze freigelassen?Auf Hvide Sande-Seite,
oder drüben auf der Ost-Seite?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Costas,

in Stufe 2 gehst du unter und verwandelst dich in einen Taucher und harpunierst die Fische, wobei du den Anglern, Unterströmung oder sonstiges ausweichen mußt.
In Stufe 3 darfst du wieder raus aus dem Wasser, vielleicht als Kormoran, der dann die geangelten Fisch klaut. 



Hallo Jürgen,

danke für deine ehrliche Antwort, aber ich fahre auf jedenfall hin. Ich muß ja nicht an der selben Stelle angeln, wie die meisten. Ich kann mich richtig verhalten und muß nicht beim Schlachtefest mitmachen. Außerdem ist das Ferienhaus gebucht und auch wenn es eine specktakuläre Sehenswürdigkeit ist, werde ich es mir ansehen, mit der Nase wahrnehmen und vielleicht auch digital festhalten.


Hallo alle anderen,

vielleicht kann mir ja ein Ortskundiger einen Tip geben, wo man ruhiger angelt. Da ich kein Boot habe, bin ich auf ein schönes Uferplätzchen angewiesen. 
Wenn ihr von der Mole sprecht, geht ihr dann auf der Mole bis vorn an die Spitze, oder daran entlang oder wie?
Welche Köder sind fängig? Natur- oder Kunstköder?
Wo im Fjord läßt es sich angeln.
Spielt der Gezeitenwechsel eine Rolle? 
Am liebsten geh ich am späten Nachmittag, so dass man morgens die Landschaft und Gegend, Sehenswürdigkeit usw.besichtigen kann. Oder ist morgens besser?

Herzliche Grüße

Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,
> 
> in Stufe 2 gehst du unter und verwandelst dich in einen Taucher und harpunierst die Fische, wobei du den Anglern, Unterströmung oder sonstiges ausweichen mußt.
> In Stufe 3 darfst du wieder raus aus dem Wasser, vielleicht als Kormoran, der dann die geangelten Fisch klaut.
> ...


 


 Hallo Annette,#h

 zu welcher Zeit wirst du in HS sein.
 Sorry,habe den Termin gerade gelesen.
 Werde mich noch mal per PN in den nächsten
 Tagen melden.

 Gruß
 Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Jürgen,

vom 1.5.2010-15.5.2010.
Also noch 28 Wochen und 2 Tage.

Annette

PS Wie kriege ich das Smilie darein?


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> vom 1.5.2010-15.5.2010.
> Also noch 28 Wochen und 2 Tage.
> ...


 

Hi Annette,#h

habe mir bereits einen netten Smilie gedacht.
Ich werde in deiner 2. Woche deines Urlaubs mit einem 
Freund vor Ort sein und mich auch mit Lydum Art 
Center(Otto) dort zum angeln treffen.Werden dir bei
Interesse gerne mit Rat und Tat behilflich sein.Otto
ist der ausgesprochene Fjord-Spezialist und wird dich
bei netter Anfrage bestimmt auch schon in Vorfeld
mit Tipps versorgen.
Das mit den Smilies ist auch ganz einfach.
Den Smilie anklicken,erscheint dann rechts vom
Cursor.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Jürgen,|rolleyes

Hab die Smilies gefunden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hab immer direkt antworten angeklickt und da sind sie nicht!!!!#d

Klar ich habe groooooßes Interresse.#:



Hallo Otto,#h

Jürgen meinte ich solle dich mal fragen....
Also, bitte, bitte....kannst du mir einen HS Crashkurs geben?:l

Herzliche Grüße euch beiden,

Annette |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

otto bald musst du geld nehmen für die ganzen führungen.

jürgen lass mal die heringe raus.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,|rolleyes
> 
> Hab die Smilies gefunden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 

Na,das mit den Smilies klappt ja schon prima.#6
Nur Otto solltest du etwas Zeit mit der Antwort geben,
vermutlich sitzt er jetzt mit einem Glas Rotwein in der 
Hand in einer Vernisage in Venedig.Er kommt aber am WE
zurück und wird dann wieder der Kummerkasten der AB-User
sein.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> *otto bald musst du geld nehmen für die ganzen führungen.*
> 
> jürgen lass mal die heringe raus.
> 
> mfg


 

Macht er doch bereits,wie sollte der sonst den ständigen
Urlaub finanzieren.
Die Heringe werden am 17.10. freigelassen,bei meiner
Ankunft.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## mr.pepse (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich fahre Montag zum Kiten nach Skaven, Ostseite des Fjords.
Lohnt es sich, für die Ecke ne Angel mitzunehmen? Und wenn ja, was sind die Aussichten?


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



mr.pepse schrieb:


> Ich fahre Montag zum Kiten nach Skaven, Ostseite des Fjords.
> Lohnt es sich, für die Ecke ne Angel mitzunehmen? Und wenn ja, was sind die Aussichten?


 


Frage mal Boardie Costas.Er kennt sich auf der Skjern-Seite 
recht gut aus.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



mr.pepse schrieb:


> Ich fahre Montag zum Kiten nach Skaven, Ostseite des Fjords.
> Lohnt es sich, für die Ecke ne Angel mitzunehmen? Und wenn ja, was sind die Aussichten?



hi

skaven ist eine schöne gegend. seit sie den hafen etwas vershönert haben, darf man leider nicht mehr im skaven hafen angeln. auf dieser seite des fjords ist es etwas langweilig zu angeln. höchstens im hafen von stauning kannst du gut mit wurm und pose barsche und friedfische verhaften. wenn du im fjord angeln möchtest, dann musst du 20 minuten weiter südlich richtung mynindegab fahren. da gibt's hechte und barsche. 

sonst in der nähe von skaven gibt es jede menge put & takes, also forellenseen mit regenbogenforellen. 

die skjern au ist leider zu.....schonzeit. ein spaziergang entlang der skjern au, vor allem richtung fjord, ist absolut empfehlenswert.

gruss #h
costas


----------



## mr.pepse (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich fahre nicht mit eigenem Auto hoch, daher ists schlecht mit dem Weitersüdlichfahren. Hatte gehofft, direkt dort das eine oder andere Abendmahl verhaften zu können. Muss ich mich wohl mit dem Surfen begnügen #h


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

In 29 Stunden gehts endlich los!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und dann wird geballert damit man in knapp 5 Stunden schon am Wasser steht.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Costas (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



mr.pepse schrieb:


> Ich fahre nicht mit eigenem Auto hoch, daher ists schlecht mit dem Weitersüdlichfahren. Hatte gehofft, direkt dort das eine oder andere Abendmahl verhaften zu können. Muss ich mich wohl mit dem Surfen begnügen #h



es gibt eine put & take bei skaven.


----------



## goeddoek (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hmmmhhh |kopfkrat



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Im moment gar nicht so gut#q#q#qIch würde es mir überlegen zu fahren. Es lohnt sich nicht.





Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> In 29 Stunden gehts endlich los!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Und dann wird geballert damit man in knapp 5 Stunden schon am Wasser steht.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri




Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht #c Eigentlich kannst Du es keinem empfehlen hinzufahren, selbst fährst Du aber hin |kopfkrat ;+


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hmmmhhh |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Den versteht ohnehin niemand.#q
Schwätzen um des Schwätzens Willen.#d

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Einige Leute hier haben es einfach nicht drauf. Das ist nur der blanke Neid.:v

Aber da stehe ich drüber.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Einige Leute hier haben es einfach nicht drauf. Das ist nur der blanke Neid.:v
> 
> Aber da stehe ich drüber.



ZENSIERT 

@jürgen aber ein paar kannst mir doch freilassen. AUCH ZENSIERT


ps: hechtkiller vergesse dein schnuller nicht :m

mfg wv


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> sag mal du hast doch ein voll platten. ich glaube hier ist keiner neidisch auf dich kleinkind. so was blödes wie dich trifft mann ja selten hier im board. ich werde mal den mod anschreiben ob er dich nicht sperren kann. ich glaub du nervst hier alle leute. ausserdem hast ja schon ne verwarnung. wie gut das ich auch morgen losfahre. kannst mir nochmal aktuelles foto von dir geben ??????? du bist nur ne ganz grosse lachnummer.
> 
> @jürgen aber ein paar kannst mir doch freilassen. nicht das hechtkiller der geile maker alles wegfängt. der kommt bestimmt mit nem fischlkw um seine ganzen fische mit nach hause zu nehmen.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Fabi,#h

steck besser verbal mal etwas zurück,nicht das du dir wegen dieser "Intelligenzbestie" noch eine Verwarnung einfängst.
Ist es wohl nicht wert.:m
Uns das mit den Heringen ist doch bereits ausdiskutiert,
oder?|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Dich würd ich gern mal treffen. Hier große Töne spucken und dann ganz kleinlaut werde. Das sind mir die richtigen. Haha


----------



## goeddoek (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

So Jungs #h

Hiermit genug, lasst uns zu dem gewohnt freundschaftlichen Ton zurückkehren :m

Ich wünsche allen HS-Fahrern knæk og bræk und und uns 'nen schönen Erfolgsbericht von Euch |wavey:


----------



## Costas (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



goeddoek schrieb:


> So Jungs #h
> 
> Hiermit genug, lasst uns zu dem gewohnt freundschaftlichen Ton zurückkehren :m
> 
> Ich wünsche allen HS-Fahrern knæk og bræk und und uns 'nen schönen Erfolgsbericht von Euch |wavey:



|good:    peace and....fish!!! #6


----------



## angler1996 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Heij Costas,

wegen Vona° hatte ich ans Touri-Center in HS geschrieben, 
( Vor 4 Wochen), bis dato keine Antwort. 
Gibt es zu den südlich von Nymindegab zu beangelbaren Fjordteilen eine Karte, wo Grenzen ersichtlich sind?
Tak und Gruß A.


----------



## Costas (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Heij Costas,
> 
> wegen Vona° hatte ich ans Touri-Center in HS geschrieben,
> ( Vor 4 Wochen), bis dato keine Antwort.
> ...



Hi

So ein Zufall. Gerade vor 2 Minuten ist der Touri-Chef der Region Vestjütland von hier weggefahren. Hätte ich Dein Posting früher gelesen, hätte ich es ihm gezeigt.

Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du Dich auch direkt an die Hauptadresse vom Touristikbüro wenden: turist@visitvest.dk
Deren Hauptseite www.visitvest.dk kann ich auch jedem empfehlen. Jede Menge nützliche Informationen und Links |supergri

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



danmarkhuse schrieb:


> ...beim Zitat: *...einfach alles entfernen was nicht relevant ist!*
> 
> oder: ......Text markieren & bei entsprechender Antwort "einfügen"!


 


Und wie macht man das bei dir?#c

Ohne Gruss


----------



## HotHotHechti (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Leute,

weiß von euch einer die Adresse vom Fundbüro in Hvide Sande, wenn die eins haben.
Wäre echt super.

Gruß Lennart


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



HotHotHechti schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> weiß von euch einer die Adresse vom Fundbüro in Hvide Sande, wenn die eins haben.
> Wäre echt super.
> ...


 


Hallo Lennart,#h

ich habe mal was im Ferienhaus liegen gelassen.Ist dann
vom Vermieter im Touristenbüro abgegeben worden.
Ein direktes Fundbüro ist mir nicht bekannt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin Lennart |wavey:

Wie Jürgen schon schreibt; hast Du etwas im Ferienhaus liegenlassen, ist die Firma, die vermietet zuständig.

Ein Fundbüro (hittegodskontor ) ist normalerweise in der Polizeistation. Versuchs dann doch mal da > Hvide Sande - Nærpoliti
Vicepolitikommissær Bjarne Davidsen
Kirkevej 4
6960  Hvide Sande

Tlf.: 0045-9731-1448
Fax: 0045-9659-1534

Åbningstider:    Mandag kl. 12:00 - 14:00
                       Torsdag kl. 15:00 - 17:00


----------



## LAC (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo zusammen, hier hat sich ja viel bewegt in der zeit, wo ich in venedig war - ich konnte leiden nicht mehr antworten, da mein ital. pc streikte - jedoch hatte ich beim lesen der postings immer smilies in den augen bzw. im kopf die ich gerne eingesetzt hätte.

Hier einige Antworten:


Moin,
ich habe da mal eine Frage: Wie hoch schätzt ihr die Chance ein, dass man momentan mit einem 5 PS Schlauchboot (370 cm) recht sicher bei Hvide Sande in die Nordsee stechen kann?
Besten Dank,
fimo 

Fimo, ganz besonders lag es mir am herzen, dir mitzuteilen, dass du die nordsee nicht mit deinem boot befahren sollst - ich gebe keine chance, da man mit dem leben spielt. Es ist ein guter rat, den ich dir gebe - denn ich kenne die nordsee sehr gut und auch die eigenschaften von boote dieser größe, mit fünf pferdestärken - mach es nicht!

@ Fow Cux
das mit den nerzen ist ja interessant, werde mich mal schlau machen. Nun kenne ich den "laden" sehr gut und schon vor jahren habe ich mir so meine gedanken gemacht - eigenartig, dass greenpaece hier noch nicht zugeschlagen hat, denn überall sind hier diese farmen vertreten - mehr als put&take seen - man nimmt sie kaum war. 
Ich habe einen als untermieter in einem haus gehabt, war ein langer kampf ihn zu überlisten - habe alles versucht trotz lebendfalle - ich hoffe ja nicht, dass jetzt der kampf erst richtig beginnt. In esbjerg nähe einer farm, wurde einer überfahren. Ich meine nerze, wobei marder, ja autos schon kurzschliessen, weil sie sich dort so wohl fühlen im motorraum.

@ Oelki
habe dir noch eine pn senden können - ich hoffe du hast sie bekommen - da dieses noch funktionierte, den wink mit dem zaunpfahl hätte ich fast übersehen, wie schon erwähnt, wenn ich noch lebe und zur zeit in dk bin, mache ich es - einen schnellkursus bis es knallt.

@ Wolfsburg Virus / Hechtkiller
Nehmt das doch alles nicht so ernst, wir sitzen doch alle in einem boot und zefleischt euch nicht, da kann man schnell - wenn man sich nicht unter kontrolle hat - ausrutschen mit den worten, da ja jeder in eine andere richtung will.

@ Goeddoek
Georg, gut dass du die beiden wilden zur ruhe gebeten hast, ich werde mal am fjord bärenfallen aufstellen - dann treffe ich sicherlich den ein oder anderen, werde ihn dann befreien vom übel und ein nettes wort mit ihm reden, damit sie sich nicht gegenseitig zerfleischen.

@ Jürgen
das mit der wolfsbarsch fahrt steht - wir machen es. An jetzt kannst du mich wieder erreichen. Du hast mich auf eine idee gebracht, mit dem geld nehmen. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht daran gedacht. Jedoch sind solche fahrten immer mit probleme belastet, da ich immer preiswert fliegen muss, jetzt bin ich 5 tage mit krummen beinen und gebückter haltung gelaufen, ein bein war förmlich wie abgestorben - obwohl dort nichtraucher ist - ich konnte mit meine beine nicht ausstrecken. 
Wenn wir fliegen, machen wir vorher einen kursus, damit wir uns hinlegen können im flugzeug und wir lassen uns dabei noch die haare föhnen. Warum nicht mal aufsteigen und first class fliegen. 
Vier wolfsbarsche haben wir verhaftet und einige goldbrassen. Die meeräschen in venedig, habe ich vom fenster beobachten können, ihre fressgewohnheit ist vollständig auf dem menschen abgestimmt - habe kleine spielchen mit ihnen gemacht, wie sie reagieren und auch fotos geschossen, so kenne ich sie. Ihre fressgewohnheit ist nicht mit denen, die in hvide sande vorkommen, zu vergleichen. Dieses spielchen habe ich in hvide sande mit den meeräschen auch schon gemacht, zwar nicht vom fenster aus, jedoch bin ich mit ihnen gezogen und alles versucht  - sie reagieren gar nicht, ich glaube sie haben mich ausgelacht  
Gruß


----------



## fLow.cux (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo 
gestern aus hvide sande wieder gekommen .
0 Heringe 
11 Schollen 
2 Wolfsbarsche 
bin eigentlich nicht zu frieden aber mann muss nehmen was man bekommt .
anbei noch ein beweiß foto für die die glauben ich laber . http://img15.*ih.us/img15/4672/dk09161.jpg
http://img205.*ih.us/img205/6057/dk09157.jpg


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> hallo
> gestern aus hvide sande wieder gekommen .
> 0 Heringe
> 11 Schollen
> ...


 


Glückwunsch zu den Wölfen!!!#6

Würdest du etwas über Köder und Fangort mitteilen?:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo kommen gerade aus hs, so gut wie keine heringe da. kein biss. otto ich brauche dich. wuerde mich auch mal intressieren wechen køder du hattest und wo du die schollen gefangen hast. und wenn wo du die køder gekauft hast. danke schonmal.

mfg


----------



## LAC (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Flow-Cux
Nun stapel mal nicht tief - deine fänge sehen doch sehr gut aus. Gratulation! Berichte mal, wie Jürgen es schon erwähnt hat, wo und wie du die barsche überlistet hast.
Wirklich Gratulation!

Habe gerade mit Wolfsburg Virus telefonisch gesprochen, er steht in den dünen und betet zum lieben gott, da er nichts gefangen hat. Er sagte kurz, nur vereinzelt haben einige angler an der schleuse zwei, drei heringe am nachmittag landen können, sonst läuft nichts dort, dann war auch noch sein saft vom handy alle - armer junge.
Es ist wirklich schade für die angler in hvide sande, die jetzt auf hering gehen, sie sind noch nicht richtig da.

Nachsatz:
Wolfsburg Virus, Fabi, lade dein handy auf - damit ich dich erreichen kann oder du mich.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Flow-Cux
> Nun stapel mal nicht tief - deine fänge sehen doch sehr gut aus. Gratulation! Berichte mal, wie Jürgen es schon erwähnt hat, wo und wie du die barsche überlistet hast.
> Wirklich Gratulation!
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Otto,#h

es ist wirklich tragisch mit den jungen Leuten aus Wolfsburg.
Hat Fabi dir gegenüber eigentlich auch erwähnt,das er den
Platz, 1,5 qm,seit mehreren Jahren gepachtet hat?#c
 ,
Hallo Fabi!:q|jump:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> es ist wirklich tragisch mit den jungen Leuten aus Wolfsburg.
> Hat Fabi dir gegenüber eigentlich auch erwähnt,das er den
> ...



ich dachte, er ist nicht aus wolfsburg. stimmt das fabi?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Flow-Cux
> Nun stapel mal nicht tief - deine fänge sehen doch sehr gut aus. Gratulation! Berichte mal, wie Jürgen es schon erwähnt hat, wo und wie du die barsche überlistet hast.
> Wirklich Gratulation!
> 
> ...



ja mist akku, otto ich hab bei dir angerufen. deine frau hat gesagt du bist unterwegs wegen den gästen. meld dich ancher einfach nochmal auf der 0160 nummer. mit morgen würde klar gehen. wir richten uns ganz nach dir. kann auch anderer tag sein.

nein und nochmal für den alten mann jürgen . ich komme nicht aus WOLFSBURG. also costa du hast recht:vik:

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> *ich dachte, er ist nicht aus wolfsburg. stimmt das fabi?*





Costas,

das gerade Du mir mit Deinen Kilos in den Rücken fällst.#d
Aber zur Strafe darfst Du mein Brandungsgerödel tragen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Costas,
> ...



Jürgen

wann bin ich dir in den rücken gefallen? ich wollte nur wissen, ob ich endlich sagen kann, dass ich jemand "kenne", der aus wolfsburg kommt. ist nicht der fall.

dein brandungsgeschirr kann ich trotzdem gern tragen....aber nur aus rücksicht auf dein alter 

gruss #h
costas


----------



## fLow.cux (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Also gefangen hab ich die in der Brandung bei Kippender Tiede bei Bjerregaard . Der Typ aus dem Kott laden meint wären glücksfänge ... die platten auch da auf wattwurm . selbst gegraben in cuxhaven


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> Jürgen
> 
> wann bin ich dir in den rücken gefallen? ich wollte nur wissen, ob ich endlich sagen kann, dass ich jemand "kenne", der aus wolfsburg kommt. ist nicht der fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> Also gefangen hab ich die in der Brandung bei Kippender Tiede bei Bjerregaard . Der Typ aus dem Kott laden meint wären glücksfänge ... die platten auch da auf wattwurm . selbst gegraben in cuxhaven



sehr komisch, mir hat der typ im angelladen gesagt das mann in argab sehr gut in der brandung fängt. er sagt auch mann brauch nicht weit werfen so 25 meter. ich glaub der sagt nur was die leute wissen wollen wegen verkaufen.

mfg


----------



## okram24 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@costas: Du kannst sagen, daß Du jemanden kennst, der in Wolfsburg arbeitet - nämlich mich!

@Jürgen: Waren das nicht "Kartoffeln in Folie" von costas?

Gruß Marko


----------



## Costas (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



okram24 schrieb:


> @costas: Du kannst sagen, daß Du jemanden kennst, der in Wolfsburg arbeitet - nämlich mich!
> 
> @Jürgen: Waren das nicht "Kartoffeln in Folie" von costas?
> 
> Gruß Marko



@Marko
 Gut zu wissen! Wann kommt ihr wieder hoch?

Ja, das waren Kartoffeln in Folie....mariniert(!), wenn ich bitten darf. Auf jeden Fall waren alle schnell weg. 


@Fabi
wieso denn dieder Name? Wegen VW oder des Fussballclubs?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> @Marko
> 
> @Fabi
> wieso denn dieder Name? Wegen VW oder des Fussballclubs?



hallo jo das kommt früher wegen vw club. hihi

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



okram24 schrieb:


> @costas: Du kannst sagen, daß Du jemanden kennst, der in Wolfsburg arbeitet - nämlich mich!
> 
> *@Jürgen: Waren das nicht "Kartoffeln in Folie" von costas?*
> 
> Gruß Marko


 

Stimmt :m:m:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> *Also gefangen hab ich die in der Brandung bei Kippender Tiede bei Bjerregaard . Der Typ aus dem Kott laden meint wären glücksfänge* ... die platten auch da auf wattwurm . selbst gegraben in cuxhaven


 

*Also gerade deshalb* *ein noch dickeres Petri:#6#6#6*

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## danmarkhuse (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> werden wohl beide Selbstversorger bleiben.Habs auch schon
> mit 0,16er Schnur versucht.Das verächtliche Grinsen der Viecher sehe ich noch heute vor mir.#q
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:




....tuts sehr weh? ...es wirkt schon, oder?

Aber trotzdem: gutes Posting,zumindest für deinen Geisteszustand.
Die Smilies müssen sich doch irgendwie auswirken.|supergri

.....ach das war ja ihr Kommentar!


----------



## goeddoek (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich hatte es in diesem Thread schon einmal geschrieben: macht das unter Euch per PN oder wie auch immer aus.

Der Skandinavien-Bereich ist dafür bekannt, dass es hier skandinavisch nett zugeht |supergri :m

Bei der nächsten Anfeindung oder Stänkerei hier, hat der Ersteller ( egal, ob das Posting zwischenzeitlich gelöscht wurde oder nicht ) die Konsequenzen zu tragen !


Puuuh #d

So, Jungs - wie siehts aus mit der Angelei in Hvide Sande ? Oder *muss*  ich nun auf Ottos Angebot zurückkommen und mir vor Ort ein Bild machen :m


----------



## Costas (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@goeddoek

von dem, was man hört, kann man hier im wilden westen wirklich nur "bilder" machen. HS sei trocken und bei den forellenseen soll es mit diesen tieferen temperaturen auch nicht besonders gut gehen. 

wie sieht's bei euch mit den mefos aus? jetzt sollte ja hochsaison sein, nicht?

gruss
costas


----------



## goeddoek (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin Costas #h

Jepp - bisher waren bereits schöne Fänge zu machen, aber so sachte geht's richtig rund 

Werde morgen 'ne kleine Bootstour machen und dann mehr berichten :m


----------



## LAC (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jürgen,
du bist aber gemein zum fabi, er betet in den dünen und spricht mit dem lieben gott - da er am verfweifeln ist. Inzwischen habe ich ein längeres telefonat mit ihm geführt, dass die erfolge vom platz abhängen und sein - seit jahren angemieteter - platz in den dünen nicht der beste ist, da der liebe gott ihn nicht hört.  Morgen zeige ich ihm einen anderen - dann bete ich wie ein schamane und spreche mit den fischen. Nun vergoldest du ja gerade meine angel, dieses kommt mir gelegen, denn sollte es nicht funktionieren, lag es an der angel.
Er ist wirklich lieb - durfte mit seiner frau sprechen und nebenbei erwähnte er, ich habe auch havana mit. Da kann ich ja nicht nein sagen, auch will er keine bösen worte hier mehr schreiben, er ist jetzt ganz zahm. Nach hvide sande wollen wir am fjord, er trägt meine bärenfallen, die ich auslege, damit ich die gegenpartei auch mal treffe und zahm mache, jedenfalls befreie vom übel.

@ Fabi, du sollst nicht alles lesen was geschrieben wird, einfach überfliegen, denn nur über den wolken muss die freiheit wohl grenzenlos sein.
Stehe in den startlöchern um 13.00 Uhr morgen. Freue mich schon, da ich darunter leide, wenn ich nur daran denke, dass du im urlaub, drei mal täglich in den dünen stehst und gen himmel gespräche führst, die keiner versteht.

@ Costas, da gebe ich dir recht - Ja, das waren Kartoffeln in Folie....mariniert(!), wenn ich bitten darf - von ottos schweißtropfen.

@ Flow.cux 
Ich sehe dieses etwas anders als der verkäufer, hat er dir denn gesagt wo er schon welche gefangen hat  - im shop und wann ? Natürlich muss man auch etwas glück haben, jedoch wenn man welche fangen möchte, dann zähle ich bjerregaard zu den besten plätzen am holmsland klit, wo man sie fangen kann.
Nochmals gratulation und weiter so - spitze, sieht man nicht jeden tag.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Otto,

mach mal dein Postfach leer.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> du bist aber gemein zum fabi, er betet in den dünen und spricht mit dem lieben gott - da er am verfweifeln ist. Inzwischen habe ich ein längeres telefonat mit ihm geführt, dass die erfolge vom platz abhängen und sein - seit jahren angemieteter - platz in den dünen nicht der beste ist, da der liebe gott ihn nicht hört.  Morgen zeige ich ihm einen anderen - dann bete ich wie ein schamane und spreche mit den fischen. Nun vergoldest du ja gerade meine angel, dieses kommt mir gelegen, denn sollte es nicht funktionieren, lag es an der angel.
> Er ist wirklich lieb - durfte mit seiner frau sprechen und nebenbei erwähnte er, ich habe auch havana mit. Da kann ich ja nicht nein sagen, auch will er keine bösen worte hier mehr schreiben, er ist jetzt ganz zahm. Nach hvide sande wollen wir am fjord, er trägt meine bärenfallen, die ich auslege, damit ich die gegenpartei auch mal treffe und zahm mache, jedenfalls befreie vom übel.
> 
> ...


 

@ Otto,

habe den Salzgeschmack immer noch auf der Zunge.
Hoffentlich hat Fabi wirklich den Havanna zum desinfizieren
mitgebracht.#t

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jürgen
Ja - es schwimmt über


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> Ja - es schwimmt über


 

Otto,bitte denk an meine Hütte, sonst gibt es keine Bären die in deine Falle gehen.

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ J. Breithard

Jürgen, Inge war heute den ganzen tag nicht hier, ruft aber morgen an, dann berichte ich.


@ Goeddoek
So, Jungs - wie siehts aus mit der Angelei in Hvide Sande ? Oder *muss*  ich nun auf Ottos Angebot zurückkommen und mir vor Ort ein Bild machen :m

Georg, habe es schon gelesen, dass ein bordie von deutschland aus in see gestochen ist und auf dem wege zu dir ist - ich hoffe ihr habt schöne stunden und wünsche euch einen guten fang. 
Berichte mal 
Ich hoffe du kommst mal hier vorbei, damit du dir ein bild machen kannst wie es bei uns mit dem fischbestand  aussieht - das bett ist immer noch frei. 
Momentan kommen die ersten heringe vereinzelt an. In den nächsten tagen bzw, wochen werden die fangerfolge gut sein. Hecht und barsch läuft mal gut mal nicht so gut.
Schau dir mal die plätze an, worüber wir hier posten - würde mich freuen - und am haken bekommen wir was. Costas verpflegt uns 
Gruß


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Puuuh #d
> 
> So, Jungs - wie siehts aus mit der Angelei in Hvide Sande ? Oder *muss*  ich nun auf Ottos Angebot zurückkommen und mir vor Ort ein Bild machen :m



hallo kommen gerade von der schleuse. heringe werden immer noch so gut wie nicht gefangen. schollen sollen einigermassen gehen. wir haben eben auf der mole bei hvide sande 2 stück in einer stunde gefangen. wir treffen uns ja gleich mit otto , dann probieren wir es nochmal. sonst gehts auf barsch und hecht.

@hechtkiller: ich hab so lange mit otto telefonier. von meiner seite aus ist frieden. wünsche dir viel spass in hvide sande. achso ich hab dich vorhin glaub auch gesehen wenn du versucht hast heringe zu fangen. #6

@otto : gleich gehts los.

@ jürgen : und wie schauts aus bekommt deine frau bischen eher urlaub ?

mfg wv


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo kommen gerade von der schleuse. heringe werden immer noch so gut wie nicht gefangen. schollen sollen einigermassen gehen. wir haben eben auf der mole bei hvide sande 2 stück in einer stunde gefangen. wir treffen uns ja gleich mit otto , dann probieren wir es nochmal. sonst gehts auf barsch und hecht.
> 
> @hechtkiller: ich hab so lange mit otto telefonier. von meiner seite aus ist frieden. wünsche dir viel spass in hvide sande. achso ich hab dich vorhin glaub auch gesehen wenn du versucht hast heringe zu fangen. #6
> 
> ...


 

@ Fabi,

klappt leider nicht.Kann erst Samstag am späten Vor-
mittag starten.:m
Wünsche euch noch eine klasse Woche,zumindest das Wetter scheint ja einigermassen zu sein.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fabi,
> 
> klappt leider nicht.Kann erst Samstag am späten Vor-
> mittag starten.:m
> ...



ja schade. na ja du hast ja nummer und so. sonst kommst auf dem rückweg bei mir zuhause mal rum. sind nur 15 kilomneter von der bahn. wir haben schon fast den 2ten kasten bier leer mit 2 mann von samstag. royal classic schmeckt echt geil. und kostet nur 60 kronen.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja schade. na ja du hast ja nummer und so. sonst kommst auf dem rückweg bei mir zuhause mal rum. sind nur 15 kilomneter von der bahn. wir haben schon fast den 2ten kasten bier leer mit 2 mann von samstag. royal classic schmeckt echt geil. und kostet nur 60 kronen.
> 
> mfg


 


Hallo Fabi,#h

Adresse und Tel. Nr. habe ich nicht.Kannst ja demnächst als PN senden.Mit dem vorbei kommen wird schwierig,da ich 
noch 1-2 Tage Hamburg anhängen möchte.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ich störe euch ja wirklich ungern in eurer echt tiefgründigen Unterhaltung#hAber kann mir jemand dazu helfen:
Gibt es zu den südlich von Nymindegab zu beangelbaren Fjordteilen eine Karte, wo Grenzen ersichtlich sind?
Oder sind das alles Privatgewässer?
Tak und Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



angler1996 schrieb:


> *ich störe euch ja wirklich ungern in eurer echt tiefgründigen Unterhaltung#h*Aber kann mir jemand dazu helfen:
> Gibt es zu den südlich von Nymindegab zu beangelbaren Fjordteilen eine Karte, wo Grenzen ersichtlich sind?
> Oder sind das alles Privatgewässer?
> Tak und Gruß A.


 

Kein Problem.:m
Alles,was unsere tiefgründige Unterhaltung toppt,
ist willkommen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Meldung aktuell:
Dagens Nyheter: " Pinguin vor Hvide Sande gesichtet"  und Stör gefangen,
Gruß A.


----------



## Costas (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ich störe euch ja wirklich ungern in eurer echt tiefgründigen Unterhaltung#hAber kann mir jemand dazu helfen:
> Gibt es zu den südlich von Nymindegab zu beangelbaren Fjordteilen eine Karte, wo Grenzen ersichtlich sind?
> Oder sind das alles Privatgewässer?
> Tak und Gruß A.



Hi

Es gibt so viel ich weiss keine eindeutige Karte. Aber über Google Maps läss sich das ganze einfach erklären: Link

Wenn wir von der Strasse bei Nymindegab anfangen....zuerst kommt ein runder, kleiner See. Das ist privat (bin aber nicht 100% sicher). Dann folgen 3-4 lang gezogene Seen. Dort darf man mit dem staatlichen Angelschein angeln. Die Seen sind aber meistens sehr flach und haben viel Kraut. Wathose ist ein Muss! 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## angler1996 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Costas, danke
suche einfach Alternativen, da ich erst die letzte Novemberwoche hier weg komme und mit dem Sörfang ist das so eine Sache. Die Auen sind dann ja gesperrt.
Gruß A.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@jürgen : doch hast du, und jetzt hab ich dir die nochmal geschickt.|bla:. kommst irgendwann mal vorbei.

@otto : otto der tag war doch geil oder ? ich überlasse dir zuerst den vortritt du darfst den beitrag erstellen. ich warte und gebe dann meine antwort ab:m

mfg wv


----------



## Costas (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @otto : otto der tag war doch geil oder ? ich überlasse dir zuerst den vortritt du darfst den beitrag erstellen. ich warte und gebe dann meine antwort ab:m
> 
> mfg wv



wir warten gespannt auf den beitrag....hoffentlich auch mit fotos.  so wie ich otto kenne, wird der beitrag leider nicht vor mittenacht kommen 

#h


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> wir warten gespannt auf den beitrag....hoffentlich auch mit fotos.  so wie ich otto kenne, wird der beitrag leider nicht vor mittenacht kommen
> 
> #h



hallo nein bilder haben wir nicht. keine kamera mit gehabt. aber morgen oder übermorgen werden fotos gemacht.:m


----------



## Costas (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo nein bilder haben wir nicht. keine kamera mit gehabt. aber morgen oder übermorgen werden fotos gemacht.:m



ohne beweismaterial, glauben wir nichts |kopfkrat


----------



## Felipe95 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo alle zusammen !

Wusste garnicht das es einen Hivide Sande Thread hier gibt ! 

War die letzte Woche bis Samstag das 2. mal in Dänemark bei Hivide Sande, dort habe ich fast täglich Put & Take Anlagen beangelt. Leider fuhr die MS Solea nicht raus die ganze woche nicht da das Wetter zu schlecht war (zu viel Wind und angeblich bis zu 3m hohe wellen draußen an den Plätzen) ! :c

Die ausbäute an den Put & Take Anlagen war auch sehr mager !

Ich war von den 5 vollen tagen die wir dort waren 4 tage immer so ca. 4 h an verschiedenen Anlagen und von den 4 tagen habe ich nur an 2 tagen was gefangen und auch jew. nur eine aber zur verteidigung muss ich sagen ...
den anderen anglern gings auch nicht anders kaum einer hatte ein Fisch ! Die bei Kott haben gesagt das das oft ist wenn plötzlich sehr starker Wind kommt oder der Wind dreht.
Naja trotz das das erste mal Hivide Sande mit deutlich mehr Fisch ausgegangen ist und auch mit besserem Wetter war es wieder ein schöner Urlaub dort und mein vater will auch bald wieder mit mir hinfahren um die Hochseeangeltour mit mir nachzuholen!|rolleyes

Hier noch die Bilder von den Fischen, beide waren um die 50cm lang und 1kg schwer, der obere ist ein saibling (Mein 1.,Männlich mit Laichhaken),der untere wie jeder erkennen sollte eine Regenbogenforelle |supergri









MfG Felix


----------



## Oelki (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Leute,

DIE MS SOLEA????;+

Von wo, nach wo fährt die? Und welche Fische kann man da beangeln? :k

Herzliche Grüße 

Annette


----------



## LAC (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> ohne beweismaterial, glauben wir nichts |kopfkrat


 
@ costas - wir habe nichts gefangen, du willst es ja nicht glauben. 
jedoch hatten wir viel freude, denn wir haben in hvide sande den anglern zugeschaut und festgestellt, dass einer einen hering im eimer hatte, ich habe ihn gefragt, ob er vom letzten angeltag noch stammt.
Wir habe dort nicht geangelt, sind jedoch dann zum südlichem ende des fjordes hingefahren, wo hier ja gerade die rede von ist d.h. im alten ausläufer, dort haben wir einen aus solingen getroffen, der mit zwei mann unterwegs war im schauchboot, das boot war leider nicht mehr einsatzfähig, da es ein loch hatte und die luft entweichte. Ich hatte schon angst gehabt, es wäre meine bärenfalle gewesen. jedoch war das loch im oberen bereich. Leider hatten sie den ganzen tag geangelt und nichts gefangen, hinzu kam da man den wagen ganz nah ans wasser abgestellt hatte, so nah am fisch, das man ihn nicht mehr bewegen konnte, die räder drehten durch und er lag auf grund. Wir fingen gerade an zu angeln an, dann holte man uns und fragte, ob wir mal kurz auch mit schieben könnten, das ging aber nicht mehr, da er auf grund lag. Da er kein abschlepphaken hatte, kam ich auf die idee ihn mit einem ankerseil, durchs fahzeug und fenster hinter den türholmen aus dem schlamm zu befreien, ich habe ihn dann mit meinem 4rad antrieb aus dem schlammloch gezogen. Als belohnung bekamen wir 6 dosen bier und als wir am angelplatz waren, hatte ich an meiner halben mitchel gold ein barsch gefangen. Fabi, hatt dann noch einen nachläufer (entweder hecht oder schilf ) und kurze zeit später ein schönes rotauge - ein vogel hatte die löschluke aufgemacht und fabi aus der luft voll getroffen. Wir hatten wirklich reichlich gelacht, jedoch dann wirklich konzentriert geangelt, d.h. die angel im schilf gelegt und die bierdosen geöffnet, dabei haben wir dann glück gehabt, und mehrmals hat sich der schwimmer bewegt und als wir angeschlagen haben - siehe da, da war ein fisch an der angel. Normal haben wir gar nicht geangelt, jedoch dabei glück gehabt und 5 barsche und eine rotfeder geangelt. Habe kein fotos gemacht muss auch keiner glauben, jedoch hatten wir reichlich freude beim angeln. Wir haben etwa drei stunden dort gefummelt ud viel freude gehabt. 

Fabi, wir haben zu kurz geangelt, denn ich war später nochmal dort, mit einem angler und habe ihm unsere ecken gezeigt, da war das wasser spiegelglatt und überall waren fischringe zu sehen - da hätten wir mehr gelandet - leider bimmelte ja dein telefon. Hätte man uns keine bierdosen gegeben, hätten wir wir konzentriert wie ein meister geangelt - schade, sonst hätten wir sicherlich 50 stück gefangen - hier ein foto, sonst glaubt man es ja nicht, dass es geht.






Für heringe muss momentan keiner nach hvide sande fahren, es ist noch etwas zu früh - sie kommen gerade erst.

@ Oelki
Hallo annette,
die solea fährt von hvide sande nach hvide sande. Es ist förmlich eine rundfahrt, je länger die fahrt dauert, je teurer ist sie.
Geangelt wird, so erwähnt man, am weissen stein bzw. das weisse riff wird angesteuert, nun kann ich dir nicht sagen, welcher weisse stein angefahren wird, es liegen reichlich von süddänemark bis nach hanstholm unter wasser und das weisse riff kenne ich auch nicht, jedoch, es ist mir nicht bekannt als fischgrund, die stellen die sie anfahren, haben jedoch eine tiefe wo man dorsche am haken bekommen kann. Die fangstatistiken habe ich gesehen und sehen gut aus, wenn ich bedenke, dass die südliche nordsee in dänemark nicht zu den top dorschgründen gehört, sie können sich sehen lassen auch mit den nördlichen ausfahrten in dk, sowie die in der ostsee. Was will man mehr, eine schöne lange fahrt, wo man bei seegang eigenartige geräusche hört - ich fragte mal zwei angler , ob sie ein dänisches volkslied singen im duett.


----------



## eike (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo,Otto kannst Du etwas zum Forellensee in Ho berichten hier sind so unterschiedliche Berichte im Board da weiss man gar nicht mehr was man glauben soll ...danke Eike


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Otto,#h

immer noch keine Silberlinge?:c
Da werde ich mir am Samstag ein paar Konserven von
Hawesta mitbringen.
Die Story mit der Abschlepphilfe ist übrigends gut.#6
War doch wohl nicht unser gemeinsamer Freund?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@otto, fabi

danke für den bericht otto. ereignisvoll, wie bei dir immer zu erwarten. dann habt ihr wirlkich einen tollen tag gehabt. es war auch traumschönes wetter gestern mit viel sonne und frische temperaturen, nicht?

gruss #h
costas


----------



## LAC (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Eike
Eike, ich habe dort noch nie geangelt und kann nichts dazu sagen - jedoch wundere ich mich auch, was so alles gepostet wird.
So sind die put&take anlagen und angler, wer fängt berichtet gut oder nichts wer nichts fängt für sein geld regt sich auf - Da spielen mehrere faktoren eine rolle, all dieses könnte man aus dem wege gehen, indem man sich die fische im laden kauft, da weis man was man hat für sein geld - aber auch da kommen dann noch klagen. Tut mir leid, dass ich nichts dazu sagen kann, jedoch wenn fisch drin ist und man angeln kann fluppts, wobei krankheiten immer mal ausbrechen können - dann muss man sich einfach einen anderen suchen. Ich liebe nicht diese anlagen und kenne nur meine hier in der umgebung und gehe mal hin, wenn mir einer sagt, da sind reichlich oder kapitale fische drin, dann versuche ich mein glück. Damit sich der fischbestand dort erholt und ich ein herz für die angler habe, nehme ich keine mit. 

@ Jürgen, ich habe mir das schauspiel dort an der schleuse angesehen - sieht mager aus. Wenn du jedoch da bist, erlauben wir uns den spaß, wird schon klappen.
Betreffend des gemeinsamen brieffreundes, ich habe sie gefragt ob sie killerhaft die angelei betreiben, sie sagten nein, sie hätten nichts gefangen. Ich hätte mich gefreut, da ich ihn gerne mal gesehen bzw. mit ihm gesprochen hätte  - schade - jedoch habe ich sie gerettet und aus dem schlamm gezogen.

@ Costas, ich sehe die angelei nicht mehr so verkniffen - diese kleine einlage war etwas neues, selten erlebt man dieses am gewässer und selten innerlich so gelacht. Für mich interessanter, als 4 barsche mehr am haken. Fabi hat sich auch gefreut hat 5 bierchen bekommen - ich nur eins.
Mir hat es gefallen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo also zu otto muss ich ja nichts mehr viel hinzufügen, bis auf folgendes : :m otto du hast ja garnicht erzählt das du noch ein torpedo in den fjord gejagt hast und dabei ausgerutscht bist und in den fjord geplumst bist. mann war das ne gaudi. mein kumpel lacht jetzt noch.|supergri|supergri|supergri

aber zum glück hatte fabi ja küchenrolle mit  hihi

mfg fabi


----------



## Costas (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo also zu otto muss ich ja nichts mehr viel hinzufügen, bis auf folgendes : :m otto du hast ja garnicht erzählt das du noch ein torpedo in den fjord gejagt hast und dabei ausgerutscht bist und in den fjord geplumst bist. mann war das ne gaudi. mein kumpel lacht jetzt noch.|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> aber zum glück hatte fabi ja küchenrolle mit  hihi
> 
> mfg fabi



der lieber otto taucht auch freiwillig in den fjord. vielleicht hat es nur so wie ein ausrutscher ausgesehen :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo also zu otto muss ich ja nichts mehr viel hinzufügen, bis auf folgendes : :m otto du hast ja garnicht erzählt das du noch ein torpedo in den fjord gejagt hast und dabei ausgerutscht bist und in den fjord geplumst bist. mann war das ne gaudi. mein kumpel lacht jetzt noch.|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> aber zum glück hatte fabi ja küchenrolle mit hihi
> 
> mfg fabi


 

Hallo Fabi,du indiskreker "Kumpel"#d

lassen wir alle froh sein, dass es Otto und nicht dir passiert ist.Hätte verherende Auswirkungen auf die Bevölkerung gehabt,da es am Fjord noch keine Tsunami-Warnungen gibt.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hihi oh mann .

achso wollte kleinen fangbericht noch bekannt geben.

waren in hvide sande am wasser, haben ca. 10 schollen gefangen, wovon wir aber nur 3 mitgenommen haben. die anderen waren zu klein. 

und wir hatten noch ein fisch dran den kannten wir nicht. kann das ein seelachs gewesen sein ? ich hab mir mal ne fischkarte angeguckt

mfg wv


----------



## LAC (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo also zu otto muss ich ja nichts mehr viel hinzufügen, bis auf folgendes : :m otto du hast ja garnicht erzählt das du noch ein torpedo in den fjord gejagt hast und dabei ausgerutscht bist und in den fjord geplumst bist. mann war das ne gaudi. mein kumpel lacht jetzt noch.|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> aber zum glück hatte fabi ja küchenrolle mit hihi
> 
> mfg fabi


 
fabi, das stimmt, nun hatte ich ja meine wathose an, da wollte ich ja nicht mit einem lächelnden gesicht und mit "blei" in den stiefeln durchs schilf laufen, obwohl ich wärme hätte gebrauchen können. Es war alles lustig. Danke nochmal für die küchenrolle, zwei blätter habe ich nicht abgerissen, da mir diese spontane action painting technik gefiel, schau mal nach - sind originale.

Schön zu lesen, dass du noch platte gefangen hast - den fisch den du am haken hattest und nicht kanntest, war das der, den du im laden als köder gekauft hast, der verändert sich unter wasser und man kennt ihn nicht wieder. 
Es war ein seewolf  - weiter so.

@ Felix K
In letzter zeit ist wenig an den anlagen gefangen worden, toll dass du die fische am haken und gelandet hast. Eine kleine krönung ist ja der saibling - nicht schlecht, fängt man ja nicht alle tage.
Gratulation!


----------



## Oelki (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,

willst du mir von der Nordseeangeltour abraten? Na ich werds mir noch mal überlegen, obwohl, auch diese dänischen Volkslieder muß man mal hören. Werde bestimmt nicht mit singen.

Doch gegen Dorsch wäre nichts einzuwenden, ich singe denen nen Liedchen und dann müssen sie einfach anbeißen, schon aus Neugierde, wer da son Lärm macht|director:!

Hab aus einem Bornholmkochbuch ein leckeres Rezept von Dorsch in Butter-Biersoße, hab das mal zu Hause versucht, war grauenvoll, dazu passt nur dänisches Bier. Also muß im Urlaub ein Dorsch auf den Küchentisch, oder kann man den dort auch kaufen?

Herzliche Grüße

Annette|rolleyes


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> fabi, das stimmt, nun hatte ich ja meine wathose an, da wollte ich ja nicht mit einem lächelnden gesicht und mit "blei" in den stiefeln durchs schilf laufen, obwohl ich wärme hätte gebrauchen können. Es war alles lustig. Danke nochmal für die küchenrolle, zwei blätter habe ich nicht abgerissen, da mir diese spontane action painting technik gefiel, schau mal nach - sind originale.
> 
> Schön zu lesen, dass du noch platte gefangen hast - den fisch den du am haken hattest und nicht kanntest, war das der, den du im laden als köder gekauft hast, der verändert sich unter wasser und man kennt ihn nicht wieder.
> Es war ein seewolf  - weiter so.
> ...



hihi oh mann otto, ich hatte dich vorhin angerufen. keiner da.du kannst ja morgen dich eben melden.dann gehts nochmal los auf torpedo tour.|supergri|supergri|supergri

mfg


----------



## LAC (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ fabi, wir werden es nochmal versuchen - rufnummer senden - mein briefkasten schwamm über ist gelöscht worden - soll ich um 10 uhr anrufen oder schon um 6 uhr, dann komme ich dir entgegen - du kannst dann länger angeln und zwischendurch, wenn die sonne sticht, ein kleines nickerchen machen.

@ Olkie

danke für die antwort , nein ich möchte dir die fahrt nicht abraten, du kannst gerne eine hochseefahrt machen und dir das schauspiel mal anschauen, wie unter dänischem gesang, die dorsche gezogen werden. Nicht alle sind am singen, jedoch einige machen eigenartige geräusche, oft habe ich mir gedanken gemacht, ob sie nur ein lied aus dem dänischem gesangbuch kennen, da sie immer wieder die gleichen geräusche machen - es muss ein klagelied sein, denn sie sehen sehr mitgenommen aus, als wenn sie am sterben sind. 

Nun bist du ja musikalisch veranlagt, beherrscht die atemtechnik und kannst deine lippen nach den wellen bewegen - wer so gut die technik beherrscht, hat eine große chance dorsche zu landen. Wenn du jetzt noch beim singen bzw. den geräuschen, im takt rück/vor, rück/vor die rute bewegst und die ersten dorsche im tangoschritt nach oben kommen, warten unten schon die nächsten dorsche auf ein tanz mit dir.
Ich mache mir gedanken, ob ich mich aufraffe und mal mitfahre, wenn du dabei bist - ich halte dann alle geräusche auf band fest und die gesichter mit der kamera. Helfe dir auch die fische schnell zu verstauchen, damit sie nicht schon auf deck in einer biersoße schwimmen. 

Teile mir mal mit, in welchem zeitraum du die dorschfahrt machen willst, dann reiche ich für die zeit urlaub ein  
Ich bin musikalisch nicht begabt, mein gesang, könnte vom bullen stammen.  Seekrank bin ich noch nicht geworden muss wohl daran liegen, dass diese tiere wiederkäuer sind.

Ein große dorschfahrt mit der solea von hvide sande ist ok, nachdem was ich erfahren habe, nur eine makrelenfahrt - auf einladung - habe ich mal mitgemacht.
War lustig, man konnte das land sehen, aber reichlich schauten nur ins wasser und waren am singen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ fabi, wir werden es nochmal versuchen - rufnummer senden - mein briefkasten schwamm über ist gelöscht worden - soll ich um 10 uhr anrufen oder schon um 6 uhr, dann komme ich dir entgegen - du kannst dann länger angeln und zwischendurch, wenn die sonne sticht, ein kleines nickerchen machen.




hallo otto hab ich dir geschickt. wir waren eben hier in argab direkt am wasser auf scholle. haben 5 stück gefangen. einer sehr schöne und eine bische kleinerer. die anderen durfen wiedr schwimmen. von ein auf die andere minute ging garnichts mehr.

heute morgen in hvide sande wurden immer noch keine heringe gefangen

mfg


----------



## Costas (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo otto hab ich dir geschickt. wir waren eben hier in argab direkt am wasser auf scholle. haben 5 stück gefangen. einer sehr schöne und eine bische kleinerer. die anderen durfen wiedr schwimmen. von ein auf die andere minute ging garnichts mehr.
> 
> heute morgen in hvide sande wurden immer noch keine heringe gefangen
> 
> mfg



welche zeit warst du da? und ab wann ging's nicht mehr?


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo otto hab ich dir geschickt. wir waren eben hier in argab direkt am wasser auf scholle. haben 5 stück gefangen. einer sehr schöne und eine bische kleinerer. die anderen durfen wiedr schwimmen. von ein auf die andere minute ging garnichts mehr.
> 
> *heute morgen in hvide sande wurden immer noch keine heringe gefangen*
> 
> mfg


 

@ Fabi,#h

habe dir doch gesagt,die kommen erst am WE.
Und die dicken Platten holen Costas und ich nächste
Woche selbst raus.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fabi,#h
> 
> habe dir doch gesagt,die kommen erst am WE.
> Und die dicken Platten holen Costas und ich nächste
> ...




...genau.....denn bis zum wochenende werden sie sich mit fabi's wattwürmer dickfressen |supergri|supergri|supergri

gruss
costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> welche zeit warst du da? und ab wann ging's nicht mehr?



@costa : wir waren ab 08.30 uhr da. dann hatten wir gleich eine schöne grosse scholle. dann noch paar kleine. und ab ca.10 uhr ging garnichts mehr. was meint ihr denn ist es besser in hvide sande rechts am strand neben der mole zu angeln. da waren wir ja zuerst. aber da waren die schollen nicht so gross.

@jürgen. na mal gucken ob das was wird.

@otto wir sind startklar du torpedo

mfg wv


----------



## Costas (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @costa : wir waren ab 08.30 uhr da. dann hatten wir gleich eine schöne grosse scholle. dann noch paar kleine. und ab ca.10 uhr ging garnichts mehr. was meint ihr denn ist es besser in hvide sande rechts am strand neben der mole zu angeln. da waren wir ja zuerst. aber da waren die schollen nicht so gross.
> 
> @jürgen. na mal gucken ob das was wird.
> 
> ...



interessant, dass es nach 10:00 nichts mehr ging. wenn man den wasserstand anschaut, dann sollte heute die zeit zw. 10:00-14:00 die beste gewesen sein. falls es wenige schollen da gab, dann kann man ehe nichts machen.

direkt bei hvide sande soll es nur kleinere schollen geben und dazu noch mehr angler. ich würde davon abraten.


----------



## Brassenkönig (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

moin aus HH, ich fahr Samstag für ne Woche hoch und wollte mal fragen was sich grade in der Brandung so tut?! Sind gute Fänge beim Plattfischangeln zu verbuchen? Hering scheint ja bislang nur vereinzelt da zu sein, hoffe mal tut sich demnächst was|supergri. 

Mal ne Frage am Rande: Kennt jmd. zufällig den Klegod Forellensee und weiß wie man da so in der Regel fängt?

mfg philipp


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

*


WolfsburgVirus schrieb:



			@costa : wir waren ab 08.30 uhr da. dann hatten wir gleich eine schöne grosse scholle. dann noch paar kleine. und ab ca.10 uhr ging garnichts mehr. was meint ihr denn ist es besser in hvide sande rechts am strand neben der mole zu angeln. da waren wir ja zuerst. aber da waren die schollen nicht so gross.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @jürgen. na mal gucken ob das was wird.
> 
> @otto wir sind startklar du torpedo
> 
> mfg wv


 


Fabi du Pappnas,#h

auflaufendes,stehendes,oder ablaufendes Wasser.|uhoh:
Und Schollen hast du bestimmt auch keine gefangen,
sondern Flundern oder Klieschen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Tisie (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi Philipp,



Brassenkönig schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage am Rande: Kennt jmd. zufällig den Klegod Forellensee und weiß wie man da so in der Regel fängt?


wir sind ab Samstag auch 'ne Woche oben, wir haben unsere Hütte in Klegod  ... in dem Forellensee habe ich bisher nur im Sommer gefischt und da ist es nicht immer einfach gewesen (wie überall). Mit der Fliege ging eigentlich immer was (mal mehr, mal weniger) ... auffällig war, daß mit normalen Methoden (Grund-/Spinnangel) immer sehr wenig Fänge zu beobachten waren, da habe ich am See in Söndervig öfter Fänge gesehen (da habe ich aber nicht selbst gefischt, war mir immer zu voll). Ich werde nächste Woche sicher ein-zwei Mal die Fliegenrute in Klegod schwingen, vielleicht sieht man sich?!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## spin89 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin,
Ich hatte eigentlich vor von Freitag bis Sonntag nach Hs zu fahren um Heringe zu angeln, leider hört sich das ja nicth so gut an mit den Heringsfängen?!
Sollte ich meine fahrt dann lieber sein lassen oder werden die Fänge von Heringen langsam besser?
Und in welcher entfernung habt ihr die Schollen/Klieschen meissen gefangen. GRuss Lasse


----------



## LAC (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ spin89

 Die heringe kommen gerade, ich würde später fahren, dann hast du eine größere chance - sie bleiben bis etwa weihnachten. Es kann nur besser werden.
Gruss


----------



## spin89 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit später zu fahren#q ,.... wie schlecht sind die fänge denn genau in ungefähren Stückzahlen kanns du das vllt sagen?
Und fängt man im fjord zurzeit gut Barsche auch vom Ufer aus?Gruss und danke vorab lasse


----------



## LAC (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ spinn89
Vor zwei tagen habe ich bei etwa 15 anglern - bei den anglern von null bis vier stück gesehen. Einer hatte zwei und war schon einige stunden am angeln. Das kann sich jedoch schlagartig, wie das wetter ändern. Wie ich schon erwähnte, es kann nur besser werden. Das Wetter ist super, klarer himmel, tagsüber 8 grad C - diese nacht 5 grad minus.
Im fjord habe ich vor zwei tage welche gelandet und gestern kinder angeln sehen, die an einer stelle, die nicht zu den besten gehört, jedoch für kinder super ist, barsche und rotfedern gelandet haben. - kleine dinger jedoch waren sie glücklich. 

Morgen gehe ich mal auf hering mit fabi und in den frühen abendstunden auf barsch - dann berichte ich wie es war, jedoch ist es ja kein maßstab, denn da spielen ja zig faktoren eine rolle, ob man was fängt oder nicht. Die barsche und hechte sind da, man muss sie nur überlisten. 
Bei den heringen sieht es ja anders aus, sie sind noch nicht da, und bei den wenigen die momentan da sind, musst du einen tag angeln, damt der eimer halb voll wird und auch noch wissen mit welchem paternoster bzw. wo sie ziehen, sonst kommen diese o.g. stückzahlen zum vorschein
Nachsatz:
Ein gast hat mir gerade berichtet, dass er in den morgenstunden am fjord  auf barsch gehen wollte, er war zugefroren mit einer dünnen eisschicht - ist sicherlich tagsüber weg.


----------



## Oelki (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

An alle, 

die kleine Fische zurück setzen, versucht mal ein paar Schritte wo anders hin zu gehen. 
Die sind doch nicht so doof und schicken euch ihren großen Bruder vorbei, eher sagen die ihrem Schwarm bescheid, dass mal wieder Angler da sind und dass sie woanders fressen sollen. Die kleinen sind doch nur die Vorhut, Kundschafter, also paßt euer Angelzeug an, damit gleich der große Bruder beißt.

OK?

Herzliche Grüße Annette


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

hast recht müssen flundern sein oder so. haben keine roten punkte drauf

mfg*


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Morgen gehe ich mal auf hering mit fabi und in den frühen abendstunden auf barsch - dann berichte ich wie es war, jedoch ist es ja kein maßstab, denn da spielen ja zig faktoren eine rolle, ob man was fängt oder nicht. Die barsche und hechte sind da, man muss sie nur überlisten.



hallo jo genau ich warte. wir schaffen das schon.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hast recht müssen flundern sein oder so.* haben keine roten punkte drauf*
> 
> mfg


 

Bei roten Punkten drauf hätten sie ja auch die
Masern,oder? 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ fabi, morgen bekommst du erst einmal ein lehrstunde. Die dänische Fischfauna steht an erster stelle:c, im aquarium in hvide sande werden wir uns die einzelnen tierchen vornehmen - ein kaffee ist auch noch kostenlos für dich und dein lachender freund.
Dann machst du keine fehler mehr und fragst mich nicht mehr, ob es ein stichling ist obwohl es dein abgelutschter wurm ist.
Jedoch lese ich - gelbe punkte - du lernst von tag zu tag mehr - weiter so.
Gruss #6

@ ölkie, 
Annette, ich danke für die antwort - es waren zwei stunden, ich bin schwach geworden, du hast mich jetzt als freund -kellerkind. ich kann es immer noch nicht verstehen.
Wenn wir 2010 in see stechen, verspreche ich dir, arbeite ich mit einer anderen rute. Es ist eine penn - ungebraucht, costas hat mir diese angedreht - er sagte zu mir sie ist jungfräulich, ich hoffe damit kapitale jungs fangen zu konnen. wenn nicht bringe ich sie ihm zurück, oder leihe sie dir, wenn dann noch dein live gesang zu hören ist - fluppt es schlag auf schlag. 
Wie du hornhechte überlisten kannst, zeige ich dir, jedoch mit meiner amputierten rute - ein museumsstück - da klopfe ich dann mit dem finger und mache geräusche,  die bisse sage ich vorher an. Herrlich mit anzusehen - es ist genau die zeit, wo sich die kapitalen hier sammeln - damit sie deine vorstellung nicht verpassen :m dann singe ich, ihr kinderlein kommet, ohhh kommet doch all. Alles nur bla, bla, bla - ich hoffe du verstehst es, ich immer noch nicht.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ fabi, morgen bekommst du erst einmal ein lehrstunde. Die dänische Fischfauna steht an erster stelle:c, im aquarium in hvide sande werden wir uns die einzelnen tierchen vornehmen - ein kaffee ist auch noch kostenlos für dich und dein lachender freund.
> Dann machst du keine fehler mehr und fragst mich nicht mehr, ob es ein stichling ist obwohl es dein abgelutschter wurm ist.
> Jedoch lese ich - gelbe punkte - du lernst von tag zu tag mehr - weiter so.
> Gruss #6



jawohl cheffe. was nur für mein lachenden freund ? was machn wir mit den frauen. du weisst doch die sind süchtig nach kaffee|kopfkrat. naja die kinder freuen sich schon auf ein bischen fische gucken. heute morgen wieder keine heringe an der schleuse. die kommen bestimmt samstag wenn ich wieder wech bin und jürgen kommt.

@ otto du hast nochmal ne pn 

mfg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ bekommst du erst einmal ein lehrstunde. Die dänische sande werden wir uns die einzelnen tierchen vornehmen - ein kaffee ist auch noch kostenlos für dich und dein lachender freund.
> Dann machst du keine fehler mehr und fragst mich nicht mehr, ob es ein stichling ist obwohl es *dein abgelutschter wurm ist.*


 
Hallo? Wo ist der Ferkelfahnder???


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Hallo? Wo ist der Ferkelfahnder???


 

Bitte sag einmal,welche Gedanken gehen einem 14-jährigen
im Zusammenhang mit einem ausgelutschten Wurm durch
den hoffentlich noch unschuldigen Kopf?#c
(Bff bitte in die Startlöcher)|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bitte sag einmal,welche Gedanken gehen einem 14-jährigen
> im Zusammenhang mit einem ausgelutschten Wurm durch
> den hoffentlich noch unschuldigen Kopf?#c
> (Bff bitte in die Startlöcher)|supergri
> ...


 
@ Jürgen, ich verstehe es nicht. Dieses hat sicherlich etwas mit der globalen erwärmung zu tun, es ist die zeit der denker - alles wird frühreif  
Werde dr. sommer von der bravo mal anschreiben, was er zum ausgeluschten wurm zu sagen hat, verrate ihm aber nicht, dass ich dieses ständig erlebe und eine andere sprache spreche - angle halt viel.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo, otto war das ein geiler tag. wir warten auf dein bericht. unvergässlich war dieser tag. nur beim cu sagen waren wir alle ein bischen traurig. ich habe fast angefangen zu heulen. :c

echt ein traum. wir werden auf jeden fall nächstes jahr zu dir kommen.

so und jetzt du torpedokönig gib gas erstelle wieder mal als erstes dein bericht.

mfg fabi#h


----------



## Costas (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

wir warten wieder gespannt darauf:a:a:a:s:a


----------



## LAC (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Costas habe ihn schon geschrieben - musste jedoch zwischendurch etwas anderes machen.


----------



## okram24 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Otto gib Gas!:m


----------



## LAC (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Komme gerade von hvide sande, und wie immer war es super, fabi kennt sich jetzt ein wenig aus mit den fischen, sowie seine leibgarde. Fabi hat mir auch das foto gezeigt, vom fisch den er nicht kannte - war wirklich schwer zu bestimmen vom foto, jedoch war es ein wittling. Er hat also vom ufer in hvide sande einen aus der dorschfamilie gefangen und anhand von schautafeln selbst bestimmen können. Gratulation fabi! 
Ich verzeihe auch sein frauchen, dass sie den octopus vulgaris, mit seinen langen "tentakeln" als eine seerose angesehen hat. Das ist normal, denn frauen denken immer an rote rosen.|supergri 
Wir haben kaffee getrunken, fisch gegessen und herrlich gelacht und es war eine runde sache. Es war so gut, dass wir nur an der schleuse waren und uns das wettangeln angesehen haben. Es waren zwei parteien, die angler und etwa 10 seehunde, wobei die seehunde gewonnen haben. Zwar hatten die angler mehr am Haken, jedoch konnten sie sie nicht landen, da die seehunde sie direkt vor der mauer vom Haken zupften - herrliches spiel. 
Auf empfehlung habe ich fabi gesagt, fang sie doch direkt an der mauer, das hat er gemacht, mit meiner halben rute und hat auch einige dicke gefangen, bilder hat seine frau geschossen und fabi stellt sie ein. Wir hatten kein eimer mit, jedoch auch da fanden wir eine lösung - alles wurde festgehalten. Wir hatten spaß und wenn fabi die fotos einstellt freuen sich die bordies und nehmen daran teil oder denken, das kann doch nicht wahr sein, die sind ja total verrückt, das stimmt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Otto,#h

jetzt mach mal nicht so viel blablabla,sondern tu Butter bei die Fische.|motz:
Sind jetzt Heringe da,oder nicht?????

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jürgen, 
es sind etwas mehr heringe da, jedoch glaube mir, auch mehr seehunde, bis zu 17 stück haben sie gezählt, so sagte man es mir, ich habe in den letzten jahren nur 2 -7 zählen können. Jetzt waren auch nur 6 stück dar, es waren jedoch die wilden und ich sah, wie sie den anglern, direkt an der mauer die fische vom haken lutschen. Herrliches schauspiel - sie hatten nachläufer, die jedoch noch zugebissen haben

Die konkurrenz schläft nicht und die angler waren an der mauer stock sauer, sie wissen gar nicht mehr wo sie hinwerfen sollen oder auch gehen bzw. treten können, links und rechts angler auf der seeseite jetzt noch seehunde und auf der fjordseite der kormoran. 

Es ist die realität mit den seehunden, das konnten einige angler nicht verkraften, Herzhaft haben wir gelacht, denn sie haben gekurbelt wie ein weltmeister, wenn sie einen hatten, es nutzte nichts, vor der mauer hattte der seehund ihn.
Herrlich mit anzusehen und einer war am verzweifeln und angelte nicht mehr, weil seine vier stück der seehund gefressen hatte und als dankeschön mit der flosse gewunken hat.:m es ist die wahrheit - ist sie nicht schön.
Die natur passt sich an, demnächst kommen die möwen noch aus der luft im sturzflug und holen sich die heringe vom haken, die du nicht in den händen hällst. 
Immer schon habe ich mir secks hände gewünscht.

Keine sorge jürgen, wir lassen uns was einfallen.
Gruß 


Ich kenne stellen, da kommt kein seehund hin - aber der hering.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> es sind etwas mehr heringe da, jedoch glaube mir, auch mehr seehunde, bis zu 17 stück haben sie gezählt, so sagte man es mir, ich habe in den letzten jahren nur 2 -7 zählen können. Jetzt waren auch nur 6 stück dar, es waren jedoch die wilden und ich sah, wie sie den anglern, direkt an der mauer die fische vom haken lutschen. Herrliches schauspiel - sie hatten nachläufer, die jedoch noch zugebissen haben
> 
> Die konkurrenz schläft nicht und die angler waren an der mauer stock sauer, sie wissen gar nicht mehr wo sie hinwerfen sollen oder auch gehen bzw. treten können, links und rechts angler auf der seeseite jetzt noch seehunde und auf der fjordseite der kormoran.
> ...


 


Sag mal Otto,#h
du bist doch auch Kampfschwimmer.Kann man dich eigentlich 
nicht als Seehundscheuche (in Anlehnung an Vogelscheuche)
angagieren?Wenn 10 gefrustete Angler zusammen werfen,
dann müßte doch für beide Seiten etwas heraus kommen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sag mal Otto,#h
> du bist doch auch Kampfschwimmer.Kann man dich eigentlich
> nicht als Seehundscheuche (in Anlehnung an Vogelscheuche)
> angagieren?Wenn 10 gefrustete Angler zusammen werfen,
> ...


 
Jürgen, das war einmal und ich bin nicht mehr so fit, hat was mit dem alter zu tun, jedoch könnte man mich einfach zwei minuten ins wasser hängen, das würde genügen, oder ich laufe mit bleischuhe auf grund an der mauer entlang - das würde auch erfolg bringen. Mache ich aber nicht, will nicht die seehunde erschrecken und wenn ich es machen würde, bekommen die frustrierten einen weiteren honorar-schock 

Jürgen, zu den seehunden habe ich guten kontakt, ich habe sie dressiert, sie arbeiten für mich, ich warte bis die gefrusteten angler weg sind, dann kann ich mich frei bewegen. Momentan beschäftige ich mich mit den stukafliegern, sie fressen mir schon aus den händen.
Die ersten versuche kennen einige bordies - ich habe sie gefüttert am strand mit innereien. Da habe ich selbst angst bekommen, jetzt sind sie zahm. im frühjahr werde ich die staffel einsetzten. Für die letzten aale, ist mein kormoran zuständig - super kampfschwimmer - arbeitet ohne tödliche wirkung, hat ein halsband und ist schon zahm.
Problem habe ich nur beim graureiher, ich wollte ihn einsetzen als heckenschütze, der still irgendwo im schilf steht und nur wartet bis ein angler kommt - funktioniert nicht, er ist zu scheu, will ihm nicht die flügel stutzen. 
Am fließgewässer arbeite ich mit pflanzen wie brennnessseln, schilf usw.und mit haustiere, kühe, schweine, gänse usw. - das funktioniert alles prächtig.
Man muss sich schon was einfallen lassen, wenn man die eimer voll kriegen will - von nichts kommt nichts.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Jürgen, das war einmal und ich bin nicht mehr so fit, hat was mit dem alter zu tun, jedoch könnte man mich einfach zwei minuten ins wasser hängen, das würde genügen, oder ich laufe mit bleischuhe auf grund an der mauer entlang - das würde auch erfolg bringen. Mache ich aber nicht, will nicht die seehunde erschrecken und wenn ich es machen würde, bekommen die frustrierten einen weiteren honorar-schock
> 
> Jürgen, zu den seehunden habe ich guten kontakt, ich habe sie tressiert, sie arbeiten für mich, ich warte bis die gefrusteten angler weg sind, dann kann ich mich frei bewegen. Momentan beschäftige ich mich mit den stukafliegern, sie fressen mir schon aus den händen.
> Die ersten versuche kennen einige bordies - ich habe sie gefüttert am strand mit innereien. Da habe ich selbst angst bekommen, jetzt sind sie zahm. im frühjahr werde ich die staffel einsetzten. Für die letzten aale, ist mein kormoran zuständig - super kampfschwimmer - arbeitet ohne tödliche wirkung, hat ein halsband und ist schon zahm.
> ...


----------



## LAC (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jürgen, 
Im notfall musst du mir helfen, du musst nur eine leine halten, dann schwimme ich im bogen vor den schleusentoren vorbei und komme mit einer andern leine raus - - keiner wird es bemerken, sie glauben ein irrer ist im wasser. dann ziehen wir das netz zu, wenn wir es an land ziehen wird es auffallen, da alle einen schlag bekommen. Wer mithilft beim ziehen bekommt einen eimer ab, wir werden viele helfer haben, wir begnügen uns nur mit dem rest, 2 VW busse stehen für uns an der steinschüttung bereit. sie waren getarnt mit pommes schrift und currywurst.
Wäre wirklich mal eine einlage, damit alle sehen, dass es noch viel schneller geht - fische zu fangen
Jürgen alles nur bla, bla bla - bevor ich jedoch ins bett gehe viel mir noch eine filmreife idee ein, da wir ja immer älter werden und der tag kommt, wo ich keine gefühle mehr habe - in den fingern.
Wir könnten ein fest konzipieren, es wäre eine kleine bereicherung im rahmen des heringsfestivals z.b. "Hvide sande in flammen" , indem wir von einer plattforminsel, die wir vor der schleuse ziehen, feuerwerkskörper in den himmel schießen. Sponsoren werden wir schon bekommen. Wir werden hvide sande erhellen durch ein lichtermeer, alle schauen nach oben und warten gespannt auf die nächsten sternchen und singen ahhhhhh -ohhhhh - ahhhhh. Ich werde zwischen den pyrotechnikern auf der plattform sein und bin für die spirotechnik - alles was für unter wasser ist - verantwortlich, verankere die plattform mit netze am grund Am nächsten tag entferne ich diese befestigung unter wasser und wir ziehen alles was unter wasser zugeschaut hat, in unsere plattform, die wir dann im hafen schleppen und vom kran auf einen Lastkraftwagen heben, der einen fahrbefehl hat, sofortt die markthallen zu beliefern 
Da es funktionieren würde, ist es nur filmreif - kann es mir bildlich vorstellen. Wäre auch der hammer.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo 

das ja nur noch geil mit den seehunden. mann haben wir gelacht und die :vik:und die angler geweint:c.

@schlüpferstürmer alias otto. na du geiler bock. alles fit bei dir:m. mein bericht mit bilder kommt morgen wenn ich zuhause bin. aber so gelacht hab ich schon lange nicht mehr. oh mann wenn das bild mit dem neuen fischtransportmittel kommt.

@jürgen : nein jürgen fast keine heringe da. wir werden gleich nochmal gucken. aber der wind ist heute extrem stark

mfg


----------



## LAC (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Nun hast du doch einen biologie unterricht besucht und wir haben die dän. fischfauna etwas durchleuchtet, kaum ist ein tag vergangen und du kommst gerade aus dem bett, da fallen dir schon wieder sachen ein, die ich gar nicht mit dir besprochen habe. Es ist wahnsinn, was bei dir alles im kopf rum schwirrt. Sei doch nicht immer so direkt, es müssen doch nicht alle wissen, womit wir die fische transportieren. ja, es war geil.
Ich habe dir doch auch gesagt, wie man sich zu verhalten hat, wenn man sich im größten europa hotel bewegt, damit du nicht ausrutscht, nun habe ich sand gestreut, da wir ja freunde sind, deine augen waren noch vom schlaf zugeklebt, du hast dich blind nach den gedanken bewegt. Ich habe meine augen schon 4 std offen, war schon am flughafen, habe viel gesehen, erzähle ich deiner frau mal beim kaffee, du junger kampfschwimmer - so nennt mich jürgen - dabei bin ich nur ein frosch. :q 

Nachsatz:
ich freue mich schon auf die bilder. Wo ich drauf bin, möchte ich jedoch vorher sehen, denn oft ist mein scheitel schief vom sturm. :q


----------



## fLow.cux (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Jungs ihr mit eurem gelaber hier   ist ja fast so wie im wartezimmer beim arzt  
ihr sied doof weil ich zuhause in cuxhaven sitz und lese was ihr zurzeit in hvide treibt ... 

gemein !


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Wolfsburg Virus
> Nun hast du doch einen biologie unterricht besucht und wir haben die dän. fischfauna etwas durchleuchtet, kaum ist ein tag vergangen und du kommst gerade aus dem bett, da fallen dir schon wieder sachen ein, die ich gar nicht mit dir besprochen habe. Es ist wahnsinn, was bei dir alles im kopf rum schwirrt. Sei doch nicht immer so direkt, es müssen doch nicht alle wissen, womit wir die fische transportieren. ja, es war geil.
> Ich habe dir doch auch gesagt, wie man sich zu verhalten hat, wenn man sich im größten europa hotel bewegt, damit du nicht ausrutscht, nun habe ich sand gestreut, da wir ja freunde sind, deine augen waren noch vom schlaf zugeklebt, du hast dich blind nach den gedanken bewegt. Ich habe meine augen schon 4 std offen, war schon am flughafen, habe viel gesehen, erzähle ich deiner frau mal beim kaffee, du junger kampfschwimmer - so nennt mich jürgen - dabei bin ich nur ein frosch. :q
> 
> ...





@ Otto,#h

bei nur noch 3 Haaren auf dem Kopf muß der Scheitel ja
schief sitzen.:m
Wie hält es dein Frisör eigentlich mir dem kassieren bei
dir? Nimmt er das Geld für die Arbeit,oder kassiert er 
Finderlohn?


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> Jungs ihr mit eurem gelaber hier  * ist ja fast so wie im wartezimmer beim arzt*
> ihr sied doof weil ich zuhause in cuxhaven sitz und lese was ihr zurzeit in hvide treibt ...
> 
> gemein !


 

Hast völlig Recht damit.#6
Dank Ottos und meiner Hilfe ist nach wenigen Sitzungen
Fabis Angelschwäche fast verschwunden.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## spin89 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

So auch wenns mit den Heringsfängen nich gut ausschaut fahre ich heute los nach Hvide Sande und lass mich ma überraschen:vik:
Steht morgen noch jmd an der Schleuse man könnt sich da ja treffen falls noch jmd da ist.Gruss Lasse


----------



## fLow.cux (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



spin89 schrieb:


> So auch wenns mit den Heringsfängen nich gut ausschaut fahre ich heute los nach Hvide Sande und lass mich ma überraschen:vik:
> Steht morgen noch jmd an der Schleuse man könnt sich da ja treffen falls noch jmd da ist.Gruss Lasse


 

Falls du Wischhafen fähre nehmen solltest  viel spaß . 
hab gerade bei mir auffer arbeit 2 kollegen die da im stau stehen  ca 1,30 Wartezeit . Und dann noch der Umbau der Brücke  sowas in den " Ferien "


----------



## spin89 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hmm ne ich brauch nicht mit ner Fähre iwo fahren oder so,... ich hoffe einfach das ich gut durchkomme in ner halben std fahr ich los-

Falls jmd zur Schleuse Morgen kommt bin ich der mit der schwarzen capy(20jahre alt) und mit der speedmaster in der Hand sollte zum erkennen reichen. Gruss Lasse


----------



## LAC (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Flow-cux
im wartezimmer sitzen ja nicht nur kranke, du verpasst wirklich was, zum beispiel sagte mir eine alte dame, hs ist jetzt ein vergnügungspark geworden. Momentan zeigen die seehunde was sie können, man sieht es ihnen gar nicht an, was sie alles drauf haben :q Ich sagte zu ihr, dass ich sie trainiert hätte und einer ist dabei, der bedankt sich für jeden fisch, indem er mit den flossen schlägt und dem freundlichem spender, eine dusche verpasst. Da sagte sie, wie lieb er ist, ja sagte ich, er macht es bis neujahr. Schön, schön waren ihre worte

@ Jürgen
erst seit geraumer zeit habe ich diese einflugschneise, dem friseur ist der haarfön explodiert. Seitdem bekomme ich alle anwendungen jetzt kostenlos, am kopf fummelt er nicht mehr rum. Liegend im sessel bedient er mich jetzt, er fummelt an meine brusthaare, damit er aus einem kampfschwimmer einen richtigen mann zaubert, leider kann ich es nicht sehen, was er macht und es ist immer eine überraschung wenn ich im spiegel schaue, letztes mal hatte er mir einem anker reingeschnitten. Nun hat er schon ein haltungsfehler vom bücken bekommen und wenn er mich sieht, sieht er rot, des öfteren macht es jetzt seine angestellte, sie hatte einen kleinen fehler gemacht, ich wollte unter dem anker, hummel hummel stehen haben, hat sie gemacht jedoch bei einem wort ein m vergessen, Jetzt sagte sie zu mir, die großen augenbrauen müssen wir auch mal schneiden bzw. zupfen - habe ich abgeleht, habe angst, dass ich später nichts mehr sehen kann.

@ spinn89
Momentan ist es hier am blasen wie verückt, werde morgen mal schauen, wie es aussieht an der schleuse und mit den heringen. Wenn ich dich sehe, spreche ich dich an. Wenn nicht wünsche ich dir viel erfolg, versuch es mal in nähe der mauer zur seeseite hin, nicht zur fjordseite, da bekommst du hänger, außer direkt an der schleuse. Viel spaß - und verscheuche mir nicht die seehunde :q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo aktuelle lage.

Hvide Sande Schleuse : imme rnoch keine heringe da, starker wind.|krach:

Klegod Put und Take See: see ist voll aber fänge sind mehr als schlecht.|krach:

Sondervig Put & Take  : genau das gleiche sehr schlechte lage. so gut wie keine fänge.|krach:

aber wir betrinken uns hier jetzt schön und das echt geil. :vik:

@otto kommst heute noch hier zufällig vorbei ?|kopfkrat

@Jürgen: wie kommst du denn ab morgen ohne mich klar ? ich musste dir das doch alles zeigen#6.

banane banane wenn ihr erstmal ein kängeruh mit der hand gefangen habt.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|muahah:


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo aktuelle lage.
> 
> Hvide Sande Schleuse : imme rnoch keine heringe da, starker wind.|krach:
> 
> ...





*Ist das jetzt ein Witz aus Wolfsburg?#c#c*

*Gruß*
*Jürgen #h*


----------



## Tisie (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi,



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Klegod Put und Take See: see ist voll aber fänge sind mehr als schlecht.|krach:
> 
> Sondervig Put & Take  : genau das gleiche sehr schlechte lage. so gut wie keine fänge.|krach:


womit habt Ihr gefischt? Habt Ihr aktive (jagende/fressende) Fische gesehen oder nur die dressierten Luftakrobaten?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## LAC (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jürgen
Fabi ist zwar ein lieber kerl, jedoch auch ein junger fescher agieler und kräftiger typ. Ich habe nur eine flasche havana bekommen, die anderen, so glaube ich, hat er gebunkert. Nun sehen wir die wirkung, er zieht sich die pullen nur so rein. Bei meiner kleinen einführung habe ich betreffend der angeltechnik, wenig gesagt, ich glaube er hat an den put&take anlagen mit heringsblei und -paternoster gearbeitet und weil er nicht zielen kann, hat er eine kuh auf der weide, gefangen - die er als känguru ansah, weil sie am springen war, so wars sicherlich, denn bei ihm sind die kühe violett.

Fabi, ich würde gerne den letzten tropfen mit der zunge aus dem glas holen und mit euch feiern, jedoch geht es nicht. Wir sehen uns ganz bestimmt nächstes jahr, dann bringe ich eine flasche mit, dann hüpfen alle teile wie kängurus - wenn du sie nicht fängst, fällst du um. Fabi, ich komme gerade aus esbjerg und muss noch reichlich arbeiten. Komm du doch morgen früh kurz bei mir vorbei, der weg ist kürzer, am kreisverkehr in nr. nebel links ab. Da hast du auch kein stau, dann reichst du mir die hand und ich drücke deine frau zum abschied.:q Bekommst auch ein morgenkaffee.
Gute fahrt wünsche ich euch, stopp jetzt das trinken, sonst besuche ich dich morgen in esbjerg.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Wünsche euch allen eine schöne Woche.:m
Fahre morgen nach HS Seehunde füttern.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wünsche euch allen eine schöne Woche.:m
> Fahre morgen nach HS Seehunde füttern.|supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Hej Jürgen

In diesem Fall wäre eine Änderung Deiner Signatur fällig, nicht? |supergri|supergri

Gruss
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> Fabi ist zwar ein lieber kerl, jedoch auch ein junger fescher agieler und kräftiger typ. Ich habe nur eine flasche havana bekommen, die anderen, so glaube ich, hat er gebunkert. Nun sehen wir die wirkung, er zieht sich die pullen nur so rein. Bei meiner kleinen einführung habe ich betreffend der angeltechnik, wenig gesagt, ich glaube er hat an den put&take anlagen mit heringsblei und -paternoster gearbeitet und weil er nicht zielen kann, hat er eine kuh auf der weide, gefangen - die er als känguru ansah, weil sie am springen war, so wars sicherlich, denn bei ihm sind die kühe violett.
> 
> Fabi, ich würde gerne den letzten tropfen mit der zunge aus dem glas holen und mit euch feiern, jedoch geht es nicht. Wir sehen uns ganz bestimmt nächstes jahr, dann bringe ich eine flasche mit, dann hüpfen alle teile wie kängurus - wenn du sie nicht fängst, fällst du um. Fabi, ich komme gerade aus esbjerg und muss noch reichlich arbeiten. Komm du doch morgen früh kurz bei mir vorbei, der weg ist kürzer, am kreisverkehr in nr. nebel links ab. Da hast du auch kein stau, dann reichst du mir die hand und ich drücke deine frau zum abschied.:q Bekommst auch ein morgenkaffee.
> ...



hallo hab deine nachricht erst zu spät gesehen , sind schon wiede rin deutschland. meld dich mal auf skype. hab dich aufgenommen.

mfg


----------



## LAC (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Wolfsburg Virus 
Fabi, freue mich, daß ihr deutschland gut erreicht habt, es war ja nicht mehr auszuhalten mit euch :q skype ist ok.

Nun schreib heute den bericht noch - vom angler für angler - wir wollen bilder sehen.
Gruß


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> womit habt Ihr gefischt? Habt Ihr aktive (jagende/fressende) Fische gesehen oder nur die dressierten Luftakrobaten?
> ...




hallo wir haben nicht geangelt, waren jewals 2x an beiden teichen. morgends und abends. haben dann fast alle leute gefragt. vereinzeln mal eine, sonst nichts

@otto: bericht kommt


----------



## LAC (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Wolfsburg Virus

Fabi, da freue ich mich drauf!

Deine frau hat doch ein bild von uns gemacht, wo ich gerade meinen angestellten zum wagen bringe, ich glaube du bist dahinter, kannst du dieses foto bitte nehmen. Als er sich winken verabschiedet, von unseren anglern, hat er mir ins ohr geflüstert, dass er etwa 70 heringe gefangen hat, ich habe sie zwar nicht mehr zählen können, jedoch glaube ich ihm, denn es waren schon einige kg. die ich tragen musste. Überigens, er nimmt keine circle hooks, trotzdem fängt der hund wie ein weltmeister - muss wohl im blut liegen, er kommt von skallingen, südlich von blaavand, dort ist auch die ho bucht - ist halt ein däne.
Bitte mach es, denn ich habe es ihm versprochen, er wird sich freuen, wenn er sich morgen im pc bewundern kann. Danke! 

Und schreib schön locker ohne havana - sonst muss ich alles zweimal lesen.
Gruß


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Jungs,
es war wieder mal ein traumhafter Urlaub, wollte zwar richtig zuschlagen bei 
den Heringen, doch hat dieses nicht so geklappt, wie ich mir das vorgestellt 
habe. Super war es trotzdem, zum Glück habe ich mich mit Otto zweimal 
getroffen, er ist ja ein verrückter Typ und der Sch. Stürmer findet immer 
ein Plätzchen, wo wenigstens etwas läuft - ooottttooo wir kommen wieder nach 
hs. An der Schleuse war ja die Hölle los, nur vereinzelt hatten Angler einen 
Hering oder zwei im Eimer liegen. Das Schauspiel mit den Seehunden haben wir 
uns angeschaut, die waren wirklich schnell und holten die letzten Heringe 
noch vom Haken. Otto gab mir den Tip, direkt an der Schleusenmauer es zu 
versuchen, dieses funktionierte. Er hat gar nicht geangelt, hat sich mit den 
Anglern unterhalten, keiner hatte dieses schon erlebt. Ich muss jetzt noch 
lachen, es lief wirklich ein Film dort ab. Ob sie dass nicht wüssten mit den 
Seehunden, es hätte in der Zeitung gestanden, es sind dressierte Seehunde 
und sie würden nur am Tag zu sehen sein. Wir haben uns gekräuselt vor 
lachen, einige glaubten es, einige sagten das st ein Witz. Witz, sagte er, 
drei jahre hätte er für die Dressur gebraucht und sie würden sich an den 
Regeln halten - sie fangen nur für den Eigenverbrauch.

Wir waren ja nur zwei Stunden dort, jedoch habe ich gelacht und gelacht. Er 
macht das so trocken, dass alle es glauben müssen. Dann kamen er auf die 
Idee, Fische nach Hause zu tragen, das war der Hit.  Gefangen haben ich zwar 
welche. Hier mal einige Fotos.
Den Tag haben wir mit Kaffee und Fischbrötchen abgeschlossen. Insgesamt kann 
ich sagen war es ein toller Urlaub.
Otto warum bist du nicht mehr gekommen.?


----------



## *Hobbyangler* (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Habt Ihr dort einen Eskimo getroffen, der auf dem letzten Bild?


----------



## LAC (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Fabi, hat deine frau schön geschrieben, da du bei meinen gesprächen mit den angelrn nicht anwesend warst - zupftes ja heringe - ich habe sie gezählt :q hätte mich bald verzählt, da ich in der einzahl schreiben wollte. Schau mal deine frau mehr auf die finger, denn sie soll nicht alles verraten, was ich den anglern erzähle - sonst glauben sie es noch. 
War eine runde sache !                                                                                            
Wusstes du schon, dass hvide sande jetzt ein touristiksternchen mehr bekommt, denn durch meine seehunde, ist es kinderfreundlich geworden und zusammen mit den anglern, entwickelt es sich langsam zum erlebnispark.

Fabi, ich konnte nicht kommen, da ich reichlich zu tun habe, selbst heute, wo jürgen und costas in den fluten der nordsee standen und platte gefangen haben, war ich nicht anwesend, obwohl ich dabei sein wollte - arbeit macht frei:q 

@ Hobbyangler, es ist kein eskimo auf dem bild, die sehen anders aus, ihre haut ist nicht so glatt, es ist ein altes meerschwein besser bekannt als schweinswal, sein name ist fabi und er gehorcht mir fast aufs wort.  Es ist eine weitere attraktion in hvide sande, da er nur 14 tage im jahr dort zu sehen ist und sein unwesen treibt.  Nun frisst dieser wal mir schon aus den händen - er will unbedingt makrelen haben-  ich mache mir gedanken ob ich ihn etwas trainiere und soweit bringe, dass ich ihn später an der schleuse an leinen schwimmen lasse. 
Wahle watching ist dann angesagt. :q der neue trend, denn noch nie hat ein zweig in der touristikbranche solch einen boom gehabt. Warum soll man sich nicht vom diesem kuchen auch ein stück mitnehmen. Dann mischen sich auch alte leute zu den kindern und anglern die an der schleuse stehen, damit sie freude haben. 
Das bauamt, muss sich dann gedanken machen, vielleicht bauen sie an der steinschüttung triebühnen, da es ja sonst wie auf einer kirmes zugeht, wer will das schon.:q


----------



## spin89 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Soo ich bin gestern Abend nun auch aus HS zurückgekommen
leider waren die Heringe noch nicht wirklich da, wie hier ja zuvor auch gesagt wurde, dennoch war ein sehr lustiger Kurztripp nachdem wir die erste Nacht im Auto verbringen mussten, zum Glück war ein Laptop dabei mit diversen Filmen.
Auf Hering haben wir es dann Samstag probiert nach einer Stunde angeln 3Heringe, dann hatten wir keine Lust mehr, da neben mir 2Personen standen, die jeden 2ten Wurf gekreuzt haben#6, am Sonntag haben wir dann noch einmal geguckt ob die Fänge besser geworden sind, was aber nicht der Fall war, also sind wir Richtung Nymindegab gefahren um ein wenig auf Barsch zu Angeln von den Stegen, was aber auch nicht soo gut lief.

Aber eine andere frage habe ich da noch, am Sonntag sah ich 2 Angler an der Schleuse auf Fjord Seite mit großen Twistern sowie Gummis fischten, als ich sie fragte auf was sie denn fischen würden sagten sie auf Hecht. Sind so dicht bei der Schleuse schon Hechte(ausser Hornhechte) zu fangen? Die Angler hatten nämlich anständiges gerät usw waren also nich einfach nur urlaubsangler ohne Ahnung.

Gruss lasse


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Fabi, hat deine frau schön geschrieben, da du bei meinen gesprächen mit den angelrn nicht anwesend warst - zupftes ja heringe - ich habe sie gezählt :q hätte mich bald verzählt, da ich in der einzahl schreiben wollte. Schau mal deine frau mehr auf die finger, denn sie soll nicht alles verraten, was ich den anglern erzähle - sonst glauben sie es noch.
> War eine runde sache !
> Wusstes du schon, dass hvide sande jetzt ein touristiksternchen mehr bekommt, denn durch meine seehunde, ist es kinderfreundlich geworden und zusammen mit den anglern, entwickelt es sich langsam zum erlebnispark.
> 
> ...



naja wie gut da sich weiss von wem da skommt mit dem wahl.#q

mfg


----------



## wassermann (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

So, ich überlege gerade vielleicht nächste Woche auch noch
mal ein paar Tage noch Hvide Sande zu kommen - müsste bis dahin nur noch etwas Geld verdienen. Möchte dann ggf. natürlich auch ein paar Silberlinge den Seehunden vor der Nase wegschnappen, vorallem aber am liebsten in die Brandung. Deswegen an alle - aber insbesondere an Jürgen, Costas und Otto die Frage wie es gerade mit Platten aussieht (also mit Bratpfannenformaten, nicht mit diesen Größen, die immer so gerade um das Mindestmaß liegen) und ob ihr dort in der Brandung Erfahrung habt mit diesen GULP-Würmen? Die wären ja vielleicht mal eine Alternative zu den frischen Wattwürmen, die ja 1. nicht immer vorrätig sind und 2. immer teuerer werden.
Also, hoffe auf Eure Antworten!
Das letzte Mal war ich übrigens im Sommerurlaub Mitte Juli oben (zu einem Bericht bin ich damals leider nicht gekommen). Neben den obligatorischen Hornhechtfängen hatte ich auch eine 8 Stunden-Tour auf der MS Solea gemacht und kann so eine Tour allen - trotz des hohen Preises - eigentlich allen empfehlen. Damals haben alle sehr gut Makrele, Dorsch, Knurrhahn und vereinzelt ein paar sehr schöne Seehechte gefangen. Trotz sehr wenig Seegang hatte ich allerdings irgendwie den Part des Anfütterers übernommen, so dass ich vor lauter Singen nur sehr wenig zum Angeln kam und am Abend ziemlich dehydriert von Board stieg. So war es für mich eine ziemlich existenzielle Erfahrung, da ich eigentlich schon nach einer knappen Stunde vom Schiff wollte - mal gucken, ob ich nächstes Mal mein Gleichgewichtssinn irgendwie austricksen kann.

Grüße an all die Glücklichen, die gerade oben sind
wassermann


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



wassermann schrieb:


> So, ich überlege gerade vielleicht nächste Woche auch noch
> mal ein paar Tage noch Hvide Sande zu kommen - müsste bis dahin nur noch etwas Geld verdienen. Möchte dann ggf. natürlich auch ein paar Silberlinge den Seehunden vor der Nase wegschnappen, vorallem aber am liebsten in die Brandung. Deswegen an alle - aber insbesondere an Jürgen, Costas und Otto die Frage wie es gerade mit Platten aussieht (also mit Bratpfannenformaten, nicht mit diesen Größen, die immer so gerade um das Mindestmaß liegen) und ob ihr dort in der Brandung Erfahrung habt mit diesen GULP-Würmen? Die wären ja vielleicht mal eine Alternative zu den frischen Wattwürmen, die ja 1. nicht immer vorrätig sind und 2. immer teuerer werden.
> Also, hoffe auf Eure Antworten!
> Das letzte Mal war ich übrigens im Sommerurlaub Mitte Juli oben (zu einem Bericht bin ich damals leider nicht gekommen). Neben den obligatorischen Hornhechtfängen hatte ich auch eine 8 Stunden-Tour auf der MS Solea gemacht und kann so eine Tour allen - trotz des hohen Preises - eigentlich allen empfehlen. Damals haben alle sehr gut Makrele, Dorsch, Knurrhahn und vereinzelt ein paar sehr schöne Seehechte gefangen. Trotz sehr wenig Seegang hatte ich allerdings irgendwie den Part des Anfütterers übernommen, so dass ich vor lauter Singen nur sehr wenig zum Angeln kam und am Abend ziemlich dehydriert von Board stieg. So war es für mich eine ziemlich existenzielle Erfahrung, da ich eigentlich schon nach einer knappen Stunde vom Schiff wollte - mal gucken, ob ich nächstes Mal mein Gleichgewichtssinn irgendwie austricksen kann.
> ...



wir haben ein paar platten gefangen mit echten wattis. aber die meisten waren zu klein. wattwürmer sind immer vorätig in hs. 25 stück kosten 50 kronen. schon ein bischen teuer

mfg


----------



## spin89 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



wassermann schrieb:


> So, ich überlege gerade vielleicht nächste Woche auch noch
> mal ein paar Tage noch Hvide Sande zu kommen - müsste bis dahin nur noch etwas Geld verdienen. Möchte dann ggf. natürlich auch ein paar Silberlinge den Seehunden vor der Nase wegschnappen, vorallem aber am liebsten in die Brandung. Deswegen an alle - aber insbesondere an Jürgen, Costas und Otto die Frage wie es gerade mit Platten aussieht (also mit Bratpfannenformaten, nicht mit diesen Größen, die immer so gerade um das Mindestmaß liegen) und ob ihr dort in der Brandung Erfahrung habt mit diesen GULP-Würmen? Die wären ja vielleicht mal eine Alternative zu den frischen Wattwürmen, die ja 1. nicht immer vorrätig sind und 2. immer teuerer werden.
> Also, hoffe auf Eure Antworten!
> Das letzte Mal war ich übrigens im Sommerurlaub Mitte Juli oben (zu einem Bericht bin ich damals leider nicht gekommen). Neben den
> ...




Also ich würde dir von Gulp abraten, hab selber dei Seeringelwurm Imitate gefischt und hatte mit denen absolut kein Erfolg, das einzige wofür die Gulp Würmer wirklich taugen is als stopper für die echten Wattis, damit sie dir bei starken würden etc nicht so leicht vom Haken fliegen. Zudem kriegst du ja wie berreits geschrieben immer frisch Wattis vor ort. Solltest du dennoch mit Gulp fischen bin ich gespannt wies damit bei dir gelaufen ist.Gruss lasse


----------



## blue1887 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



wassermann schrieb:


> So, ich überlege gerade vielleicht nächste Woche auch noch
> mal ein paar Tage noch Hvide Sande zu kommen - müsste bis dahin nur noch etwas Geld verdienen. Möchte dann ggf. natürlich auch ein paar Silberlinge den Seehunden vor der Nase wegschnappen, vorallem aber am liebsten in die Brandung. Deswegen an alle - aber insbesondere an Jürgen, Costas und Otto die Frage wie es gerade mit Platten aussieht (also mit Bratpfannenformaten, nicht mit diesen Größen, die immer so gerade um das Mindestmaß liegen) und ob ihr dort in der Brandung Erfahrung habt mit diesen GULP-Würmen? Die wären ja vielleicht mal eine Alternative zu den frischen Wattwürmen, die ja 1. nicht immer vorrätig sind und 2. immer teuerer werden.
> Also, hoffe auf Eure Antworten!
> Das letzte Mal war ich übrigens im Sommerurlaub Mitte Juli oben (zu einem Bericht bin ich damals leider nicht gekommen). Neben den obligatorischen Hornhechtfängen hatte ich auch eine 8 Stunden-Tour auf der MS Solea gemacht und kann so eine Tour allen - trotz des hohen Preises - eigentlich allen empfehlen. Damals haben alle sehr gut Makrele, Dorsch, Knurrhahn und vereinzelt ein paar sehr schöne Seehechte gefangen. Trotz sehr wenig Seegang hatte ich allerdings irgendwie den Part des Anfütterers übernommen, so dass ich vor lauter Singen nur sehr wenig zum Angeln kam und am Abend ziemlich dehydriert von Board stieg. So war es für mich eine ziemlich existenzielle Erfahrung, da ich eigentlich schon nach einer knappen Stunde vom Schiff wollte - mal gucken, ob ich nächstes Mal mein Gleichgewichtssinn irgendwie austricksen kann.
> ...


 moin moin,ich bin auch nächste Woche in Aargab ,hauptsächlich in der Brandung,vieleicht sieht man sich #h
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## Costas (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@wassermann

BOrdie Jürgen und ich waren letzte Woch Brandungsangeln. Es war herrliches Herbstwetter, 10° C, sonnig, ein bisschen Westwind. Wir sind ca. 1:00 Stunde vor Wasserhöchstand angekommen. Wir haben es so abgemacht, dass Jürgen nur mit lebendigem Würmer fischt und ich nur mit Gullp. Jürgen hatte nur sehr kleine Wattwürmer (ca.5-6cm!) gekriegt, auch für 50.- für 25 stk. Es ist leider so, wenn nur kleine hochkommen. Der Laden kann nichts dafür, meiner Meinung nach. Ich wollte dagegen endlich einen direkten Vergleich dazu mit den Gulps machen und habe deswegen 3 Modelle mitgenommen. In der ersten 30 Minuten hatte Jürgen 3 Platten, ich 2 davon. :vik: Es wird ein toller Tag, dachten wir. Leider waren alle klein, d.h. ca. 15-30cm. Danach ging's nicht mehr. Fazit: am besten 3 Stunden vor Wasserhöchstand gehen, bis 1 Stunde danach.

Ich habe später auch mit den anderen 5 Angler geredet, die in der Region waren. Alle haben nur zur gleichen Zeit einige kleine gefangen. Alle haben mir auch gesagt, dass sie auf Dorsche gehofft haben....denn in HS wird erzählt, dass man zur Zeit viele Platten und Dorsche fängt. Ich bin zwar nicht täglich direkt am Geschehen, aber was ich höre ist, dass man an einigen Tagen gut Platten fangen kann...keine riesigen, aber auch schönere darunter. Die Dorsche dagegen sind jetzt ein Mythos. Ich finde es fast eine Frechheit, wenn man Urlauber erzählt, dass man dort "viele Dorsche" fangen kann.....und das tagsüber. Die Dorsche kommen wenn schon erst später im Jahr und man soll an die Küste gehen, wenn es dunkel ist und je mehr (west-)wind, umso besser. Und auch dann muss man Glück haben, bis man welche findet.

Und letztens meine Meinung zum Gulp. Ich finde "Gulp Alive Saltwater" ist mindestens genauso gut wie die lebendigen Würmer, aber nur wenn es richtig verwendet wird. Man muss ca. 2/3 des Wurms vor dem Haken hinaus schwimmen lassen. Und das System muss man immer wieder bewegen, um die Platten zu suchen. Auch Gulp verliert den Geschmack im Meer, deswegen alle 15-20 Minuten auswechseln. Die Gulps in den wiederaufladbaren Dosen haben einen stärkeren Geschmack, als diejenigen in der Packung. Ausserdem habe ich andere Erfahrungsberichte von Dänen erfahren, wo sie an der Ostsee Gulps ausgiebig getestet haben. Die haben besser mit Gulps als mit lebendigen Würmer gefangen. Aber es ist leider oft so bei der Angelei, wenn man eine Neuheit vorstellt. Das alte, bewährte sei ja immer das beste und es kann nie was besseres geben. Es braucht halt lange Zeit, bis sich was Neue durchssetzt und wenn es so weit ist, dann kommt die nächste Neuheit auf den Markt. Ein ewiger Kreis.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## LAC (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Aber eine andere frage habe ich da noch, am Sonntag sah ich 2 Angler an der Schleuse auf Fjord Seite mit großen Twistern sowie Gummis fischten, als ich sie fragte auf was sie denn fischen würden sagten sie auf Hecht. Sind so dicht bei der Schleuse schon Hechte(ausser Hornhechte) zu fangen? Die Angler hatten nämlich anständiges gerät usw waren also nich einfach nur urlaubsangler ohne Ahnung.

@ Spinn89 
Lasse, betreffend deiner frage, ob der hecht auch an der schleuse vorkommt, kann ich nur sagen nein. 
Im brackwasser fühlt er sich noch heimisch, ab einen salzgehalt von etwa 0,65% zieht er sich zurück. 
Das mit dem gerät, das glaube ich dir, können auch gute angler gewesen sein, jedoch kennen sie das gewässer nicht und was damit passiert.
Nachstehnd eine karte, wo grob der hecht vorkommt.

http://www.hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/ringkobingfjord_karte.htm

Hier ein auszug - betreffend des fjordes - von unserer webseite.

Bis Anfang der 70iger Jahre war der Fjord noch im guten Zustand, mit einer Wasserflora aus Seegras und anderen Wasserpflanzen, in bis zu 2 m Tiefe an einigen Stellen sogar bis zu 3 m Tiefe und mit einem Artenreichtum an Pflanzen und Tieren – das Wasser war klar mit einer Sichtweite von bis 2 m.
In den Jahren 1978-84 verschlechterte sich der Zustand des Fjordes, bedingt durch die Landwirtschaft im Hinterland. Über die Fliessgewässer wurden dem Fjord Nährstoffe, Stickstoff und Phosphor zugeführt, wodurch sich eine starke Algenbildung entwickelte. Besonders die Blaugrünalge hat es in sich, da sie das Wasser trübt ...
Das Wasser wurde so stark getrübt, dass das Licht fehlte für die Wasserpflanzen. Die Wasserpflanzen gingen zurück und aus den Tiefen verschwanden sie sogar ganz. Im Sommer war die Sichtweite nur 60 cm, tiefer als 60 cm war kein Pflanzenwuchs mehr vorhanden.
Wasserpflanzen jedoch bieten Fischen und anderen Tieren Verstecke, verankern das Bodenmaterial und sind Nahrung für Vögel. Der Abbau der Algen verbraucht Sauerstoff, Sauerstoffmangel tritt ein, welches zu Massensterben der Fischfauna führen kann. Bei stürmischen Wetter werden Bodenpartikelchen frei gesetzt, was zur weiteren Trübung des Wasser führt, gleichzeitig werden aus dem Boden Nährstoffe freigesetzt.
Eine weitere Beeinträchtigung, sind die großen Mengen Ocker, die dem Fjord zugeführt werden, die aus den Entwässerungsgräben der Landwirtschaft stammen. Das hatte zur Folge, dass im Bereich der Mündung der Skjern Au die Wasserflora erstickte, sowie die Fischeier vernichtet wuden.
Der Fjord befand sich in einem Teufelskreis.
Ohne gesundes Wasser kann nichts Leben. Das Wasser ist die Grundlage für die Entwicklung des Lebens auf unserem Erdball. Tiere, Pflanzen und auch Menschen sind auf gute Wasserqualität angewiesen. Jede Beeinflussung kann zu katastrophalen Folgen führen und beeinträchtigt zuerst die aquatische Fauna und Flora – wie es am Ringköbig Fjord für den Experten sichtbar wurde.
Die Wissenschaftler hatten es erkannt und der dänische Staat reagierte

Der salzgehalt im fjord, wird sich erhöhen, d.h. der hecht wird, wie die karte es schon grob zeigt sich nur noch wohlfühlen, in den östlichen, südlichen und nordlichen Bereichen, dort wo die mündungen der fließgewässer auch sind und nicht in hvide sande. 
Wobei ich hvide sande (noch) zu eines der besten plätze europaweit zähle - sogar der beste - wenns um hornhechte geht, jedoch fängt man diese fischart etwas anders. 
Gruss Otto 


@ Alle
War heute mit jürgen in hvide sande und haben uns das schauspiel mal angesehen, geangelt haben wir nicht, die heringsfänge sind inzwischen besser geworden, einige hatten ihr eimerchen voll - einige wurden jedoch noch von den seehunden geärgert - ich muss sie mal zurück holen. 
Die fänge an der küste auf platte sollen momentan sehr gut sein - so hat man mir berichtet, ob es stimmt kann ich nicht sagen, denn beim angler wachsen ja auch noch tote fische.
Jürgen und costas haben gestern jedenfalls mehrere gefangen.

Nachsatz:
Costas, unsere postings haben sich gekreuzt - war zwischendurch mal fernsehen. Jürgen hat mir schon heute alles berichtet, konnte leider gestern nicht mehr kommen - war zu spät, als ich mich frei machen konnte - ein anderes mal. 
Heute habe ich jürgen besucht und wie schon erwähnt, mit den heringen läuft es besser. So wie man dir gesagt hat, dass es mit den platten läuft, so hat man es mir auch gesagt. Betreffend der dorsche gebe ich dir recht, natürlich kann man dorsche in hvide sande fangen, aber es sind kleine, da sie sich in ufernähe aufhalten und in den wintermonaten kommen auch etwas größere in hvide sande vor - aber was ist groß - jedenfalls ist hier und da mal einer dabei, den man auch zubereiten kann, groß sind sie in meinen augen nicht, denn die kommen in tieferen gewässern vor. Fabi, hat ein wittling gefangen, schau dir die größe auf dem foto an, mehr muss ich nicht sagen - jedoch hat er einen gefangen. 
Betreffend der wattwürmer bzw. der künstlichen, kann ich nichts sagen, da ich nur mit lebenden geangelt habe
Jedoch habe ich festgestellt, dass meine würmer aus dem garten - womit ich auf barsch und rotfeder im fjord gehe - besser sind als die gekauften lebendigen tauwürmer, die zwar dick sind, jedoch nach zwei minuten unter wasser schlapp wie ein nasser sack am haken hängen und keine reize mehr abgeben, - ich glaube sogar, dass sie einen anderen geruch abggeben - dieses ist meine erfahrung.
Rufe dich mal an in den nächsten tagen.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Kurze Frage ?
Wir werden vom 26 .12 bist 1 Januar  bei Bekannten in Bork Urlaub machen.
Natürlich wollen wir  in HS angeln gehen.
Sind um diese Zeit Heringe vorhanden??
Oder soll ich lieber auf was anderes gehen ??

Gruß Pit


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin moin,

steh grad in Hvide Sande beim Bæcker... eben grad habe ich 20 Minuten lang das treiben der vielen Angler im Hafen beobachtet. Ganz so voll wie im Fruehjahr ist es nicht, allerdings habe ich in den 20 Minuten auch insgesamt nur 5 angelandete Heringe gesehen. Ausserdem treibt sich eine Schule von ca. 6 seehunden im Hafen rum, die anscheinend viel Spass bei der Jagd haben.

Gruss


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej,
die Heringe halten sich nur solange dezent zurück bis ich/wir kommen. Am Freitag geht's los und dann wird mal n' büschen geangelt |rolleyes
Mal sehen vielleicht kann man ja sogar ein paar Minke jagen, die freundlichen "Tierschützer" haben ja einige ausgewildert.

hilsen
Carsten

@ blue
vielleicht trifft man sich ja am Strand.
bei uns ist ein brauner Labbiverschnitt mit dabei


----------



## LAC (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Kurze Frage ?
> Wir werden vom 26 .12 bist 1 Januar bei Bekannten in Bork Urlaub machen.
> Natürlich wollen wir in HS angeln gehen.
> Sind um diese Zeit Heringe vorhanden??
> ...


 
Hallo Pit, 
ich habe zur weihnachtszeit in den letzten jahren noch heringe gelandet, und zwar direkt an der mauer immer auf der nördlichen Seite zum meer, nähe der steinschüttung. Dort sind auch kaum mit hänger zu rechnen, wobei momentan dort ein seil liegt und einige angler darüber klagen.
Es hat also in den letzten jahren noch gefluppt, Nun verändert sich alles, es kann auch anders aussehen, jedoch ist es ein versuch wert. Leider bin ich vom 8.dez. in wärmeren ländern, sonst hätten wir zusammen einen versuch gestartet. Ich sage es klappt.

@ Dorsch-Freak
Es kann nur besser werden mit den heringen in den nächsten tagen.
Das mit der seehunden ist ja ein interessantes schauspiel und in dieser form erstmals in hvide sande zu sehen. Bis zu 21 stück sind es und sie haben ein leichtes spiel mit den heringen, sie pflücken sie einfach dem angler vom haken. 
Habe ich sie nicht gut dressiert? :q 

In den letzten jahren konnte ich in hvide sande, bis zu 10 tiere zählen und nur vereinzelt zupften sie mal einen hering ab. In schulen bis zu 21 stück, habe ich sie in hvide sande noch nie erlebt. Nun ist es bekannt, dass unsere region eines der größten populationen aufweisen kann, jedoch sind diese seehundbestände südliche ab skallingen zu finden, da diese tiere sandbänke benötigen, die im südlichen bereich liegen, wo das wattenmeer beginnt. 
Immer mehr sehe ich auch seehunde in strandnähe, die in richtung norden ziehen - ich glaube - zum futterplatz nach hvide sande. 

Einen heuler habe ich vor einigen wochen am starnd gefunden, er war an der flosse verletzt.
Hier mal ein kleiner film.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAZ-sOQ8pPU&hl=de

Es sind ja niedliche tiere und sicherlich eine augenweide für groß und klein, denn wann sieht ein tourist einen seehund in freier natur - förmlich vom auto aus.
Für den angler jedoch, wie ich es gesehen haben, ist er jetzt nicht mehr niedlich, sondern ein schlimmer junge, da er die heringe ohne große jagdtechnik ihm vom haken zieht.
Sie sind sehr gelehrig und es wird sich schnell "rumsprechen" dass hier für sie förmlich "ein tisch gedeckt wird" von den anglern. 
Gedanken mache ich mir, ob dieses etwas mit den momentanen fischbestand zu tun hat, denn es sind ja momentan nur vereinzelt heringe da. Durch den angler haben sie momentan ein leichtes spiel, denn der füttert sie förmlich und sie müssen keine große jagd veranstalten, damit sie ihren hunger stillen.
Ich glaube es hat etwas mit den momentanen fischbestand zu tun, denn im herbst kommen zwar größere heringe - es ist ein anderer stamm - jedoch nicht in den mengen, wie sie im frühjahr in hvide sande zu sehen sind.
Der angler muss damit leben, warten wir mal ab, wie sich dieses entwickelt.
Wie schon erwähnt, sie sind gelehrig und werden demnächst nur noch unter wasser schauen, wenn ein paternoster ins wasser fällt, dann wissen sie, eine neue nachspeise wird serviert.:q 
Ich muss lachen, jedoch werden einige angler, diese tiere jetzt verfluchen. 
Zum glück sind die möwen noch nicht so zahm, wie die sperlinge und stare in hvide sande am fischladen, denn die fressen mir schon aus den händen. 
Es kann noch kommen, dann werden dieses tiere (möwen), dem angler die letzten heringe beim rausholen im sturzflug vom haken holen. Ein besispiel ist das fischereimuseum in esbjerg, du kannst die uhr nach stellen, wenn die fütterung der seehunde dort beginnt, oder auch in anderen anlagen, kreisen die möwen schon um das becken, bevor der tierpfleger mit den heringen erscheint und holen sich bei der fütterung, die heringe aus der luft und oft geht der seehund leer aus.
Sie könnten dieses grandios auch in hvide sande machen, wenn der angler mit seinen zwei händen den hering waidgercht tötet :q und die andeen noch in der luft hängen, bzw. zum wassser zappeln, wobei die ja mit einem spagatschritt gestoppt werden und dem nachbarn dann gehören.
So treten überall recht interessante spannungen auf, einige leiden darunter.

Die angelindustrie sollte sich jetzt schon gedanken machen, wie demnächst die angelei auf hering problemlos betrieben werden kann, damit ein angler, herr der lage wird. Bei diese attacken im wasser, demnächst noch aus der luft, hält es ja kein mensch mehr aus :q 

Die "forschung" muss sich jetzt auch noch auf die abwehr konzentrieren, sie sind ja auf dem besten weg, krautblinker wurde ja schon entwickelt :q:q:q 

Morgen treffe ich mich mit bordie Jürgen B. an der schleuse zum angeln, als erstes werde ich mit meinen seehunden sprechen, damit sie uns in ruhe lassen, wir müssen reichlich fische landen, denn sie fresen reichlich bis zum frühjahr.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@LAC 
die Möwen mußt Du wirklich nicht erst dressieren.
Die haben mir schon vor ein paar Jahren die Heringe geklaut, die als Köder für Hornhecht gedacht waren und etwas hinter mir auf den Steinen lagen. Ohne Sicherheitsabstand.
Die lieben Angelkollegen haben sich über meine "dumme Gusche" totgelacht, als ich es bemerkte.
Gruß A.


----------



## wassermann (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@costas und alle,
herzlichen Dank für die ausführlichen Antworten. Mich würde allerdings mal interessieren, wo ich die neuen Gulps in der Dose bekomme? Habe heute vergeblich bestimmt 20 Angelläden angerufen, die aber alle nur die alten in der Tüte hatten.


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@oddo


auch wieder gut in d angekommen . seh zu das die seehunde sich bis zum frühjahr vollfressen damit sie dann kein hunger mehr haben und meine kiste mit silberlingen voll ist |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo LAC|wavey:

Spätestens Ostern nächstes Jahr werden wir ein Bier trinken !
Verlass dich drauf !
#g#g#g


----------



## Costas (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



wassermann schrieb:


> @costas und alle,
> herzlichen Dank für die ausführlichen Antworten. Mich würde allerdings mal interessieren, wo ich die neuen Gulps in der Dose bekomme? Habe heute vergeblich bestimmt 20 Angelläden angerufen, die aber alle nur die alten in der Tüte hatten.



hi

hier gibt es sie z.b. in tarm. der laden heisst fisknu und ist am centervej 3, 6880 tarm....direkt neben aldi.

gruss
costas


----------



## LAC (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Angler 1986
mit den möwen gebe ich dir recht, da ich solche angriffe auch kenne. Jedoch einmal, habe ich an dem kleinen sandstrand, nördliche seite in höhe des parkplatzes zur langen mole, etwa 250 heringe gesäubert. Wir waren eine kleine truppe vom anglerboard und wir wollten mal sehen, wie man sie wild machen kann. Ich habe alle fischeimer ausgeschüttet und alle fische lagen um mich herum, die innereien habe ich in die lüfte nach allen seiten geschmisssen. Ich habe mich im sand gelegt, damit sie noch tiefer kommen, das war der hammer, da habe ich es wirklich mit der angst bekommen. Nicht nur die fischreste wurden in der luft gefangen auch dabei noch kämpfe untereinander ausgetragen und oft habe ich beide hände uber meinen kopf  und gesicht gelegt, da ich dachte, ich würde auch angegriffen. Zum glück sind es meister im fliegen. Handbreit flogen sie neben meinen kopf vorbei, ich glaube sogar, dass einige bordies aufnahmen davon gemacht haben. Der film "die vögel" von alfred hitchcock war nichts dagegen, was da ablief - es war wirklich die grenze, denn wenn sie wirklich in solchen stückzahlen auf einen menschen fallen - hilft auch keine tarnkleidung mehr,  - nur noch stahlhelme. Wobei angriffe auf menschen von vögel ja bekannt sind, die alten eierdiebe der nordseeinseln  können ein lied davon singen.

@ Quappi,
du wirst deine kiste im frühjahr mit silberlinge schon voll bekommen, wobei du sie an land nicht aus den augen lassen darfst. Du solltest sie tag und nacht bewachen, denn in hs arbeitet eine invasion marder, die greenpaece befreit hat.  Sie sind wild auf fisch und fressen sich durch jede kiste auch wenn sie im auto liegt.   Nun leg dich nicht im kofferraum und schlafe einige stündchen, denn wenn du wieder wach wirst, kann es sein das ich dich dann abholen muss aus polen.
Nichts ist mehr sicher in hvide sande - überall sind angler und tiere, die nur für den eigenverbrauch sorgen.
Quappi, warst du nicht dabei als die möwen mich angefallen haben - ich glaube ja - wer hat die fotos gemacht?
Gruss


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

war das nicht so das die möwen nur ass bzw.totes fleisch futtern  obwohl auf alle viere in der steinpackung erkennen sie dich auch als königs krabbe #h


----------



## LAC (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ quappi, warst du wirklich dabei? War das nicht beim ersten hannover treffen. Sehe ich wirklich aus wie eine königskrabbe, die haben doch mehr glieder. Ich sehe doch aus, wie ein großer frosch, die graureiher werden wild, wenn sie mich sehen noch wilder jedoch, wenn sie einen fischteich im garten sehen, wo ganz ruhig, ein angler aus porzellan steht |supergri. 

@ Pit, machen wir !


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

huhu

@otto : mann hätte nicht gedacht das ich wieder so schnell zu dir kommen. du schl........... ist ja echt geil. hab eben alles mit matze und sarah abgesprochen. die freude war sehr gross.:m

mfg


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

die anderen glieder habe ich aus rücksicht nicht erwähnt |supergri war wohl erst beim 2 treffen dabei , wobei du da auch versucht hast die möwen zu dressieren |kopfkrat aber mit den reihern glaube ich dir , wenn da so nen frosch mit farben wie sie in der natur nicht vorkommen , das sie dann richtig hunger haben :m


----------



## LAC (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> @otto : mann hätte nicht gedacht das ich wieder so schnell zu dir kommen. du schl........... ist ja echt geil. hab eben alles mit matze und sarah abgesprochen. die freude war sehr gross.:m
> 
> mfg


 
die marder sollen dich fressen, damit ich mit matze alles besprechen kann, wie ich es sarah erzähle .|supergri Freue mich schon 


@ quappi.
danke, dass du aus rücksicht dieses nicht erwähnt hast - die königskrabben sind ja zehnfußkrebse, man nennt sie auch monsterkrabben, sie haben keine natürlichen feinde. Selbst der mensch füttert sie und mästet sie, bevor er sie lebend verkauft. 
Liebe zum tier ist das  mich schützt man auch, da ich ein frorsch bin, mich leitet man vom weg ab, da der starke verkehr tödlich sein kann, falle dabei im eimer, dabei springe ich lieber ins nasse loch. 

Weiter so - es wird spannend, nebenbei sind inzwischen heringe da.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> die marder sollen dich fressen, damit ich mit matze alles besprechen kann, wie ich es sarah erzähle .|supergri Freue mich schon
> Gruss



du sack mit dem marder verstehe ich nicht ganz.

aber freund der sonne zieh dich warm an.

mfg


----------



## LAC (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> du sack mit dem marder verstehe ich nicht ganz.
> 
> aber freund der sonne zieh dich warm an.
> 
> mfg


 
Fabi, das musst du auch nicht, danke für den freundlichen ratschlag - als freund der sonne, werde ich einige socken mitbringen - die schützen nicht nur vor kälte.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Fabi, das musst du auch nicht, danke für den freundlichen ratschlag - als freund der sonne, werde ich einige socken mitbringen - die schützen nicht nur vor kälte.



du bist mir schon einer. nur noch 14 tage, dann ist es schon wieder soweit. oh mann.

mfg


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Noch mal nach Dänemark innherhalb von einem Monat? Mann hast Du ein glück, mit Dir würd ich gern tauschen.2 Wochen im Jahr sind einfach zu wenig Allein schon der Mädels wegen:m


----------



## Costas (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

wer kommt 2mal nach dk in 1 monat? habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

WolfsburgVirus wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab . Ich würd auch gern. Aber die Arbeit ruft.
Leider


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

mjawohl ich fahre wieder hoch für ein langes we. und nächstes jahr ist der erste urlaub auch schon gebucht im mai.

jihaaaaaaaaa

@cota : das geld muss ja wech

das wird ein spass. ich muss einfach ein hering fangen


----------



## Costas (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @cota : das geld muss ja wech
> 
> das wird ein spass. ich muss einfach ein hering fangen



richtig machst du es! sag früh bescheid, wann du im november kommst, dann mache ich vielleicht auch einen ausflug nach HS.


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> die marder sollen dich fressen, damit ich mit matze alles besprechen kann, wie ich es sarah erzähle .|supergri Freue mich schon
> 
> 
> @ quappi.
> ...


 
also von der art her otto ( keine natürlichen Feinde |supergri ). mach mir mal nen paket mit frischen herringen fertig und tk per ups an meine adresse gesendet #h aber mit dem nassen loch in das du dich begiebst musst du mir näher erklären ;+ vielleicht ist so nen loch ja auch was für mich |kopfkrat


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> richtig machst du es! sag früh bescheid, wann du im november kommst, dann mache ich vielleicht auch einen ausflug nach HS.



@Costa : ja vom 05.11 - 08.11


----------



## LAC (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Noch mal nach Dänemark innherhalb von einem Monat? Mann hast Du ein glück, mit Dir würd ich gern tauschen.2 Wochen im Jahr sind einfach zu wenig Allein schon der Mädels wegen:m


 
Du hecht ! willst wohl überall die rute reinhängen :q 
Unter uns gesagt, die westküste von dänemark ist nicht gerade das beste angelrevier, es ist dünn besiedelt.

Betreffend der mädels die hier sind, sie kommen mit den eltern und spielen meistens noch im sand, wenn sie älter sind und die angelei inzwischen lieben, suchen sie sich dann gute angelreviere aus - die liegen aber nicht in dänemark am fjord. 
Und die wenigen die hier sind, haben meistens einen angler, der heimvorteil hat - er kennt sich aus, kann dänisch und kann tag und nacht die angelei betreiben - bis beide die nase voll haben und dann andere fischarten suchen - müssen jedoch lange suchen.


@ Quappi

Ich soll es dir erklären - du willst aber alles es genau wissen, erkläre mir doch mal was du darunter verstehst, dann kenne ich deine gedanken und mache keinen fehler.

@ Costas,
habe jürgen und frau die ganze region gezeigt - von skallingen bis zum fjord. jede ecke und gewässer haben wir uns angesehen. Hatten kein bock auf angeln - war ein super tag.  
Wenn fabi kommt, rufe ich dich an, er schimmt in kohle - ist gierig und will jetzt auch noch in fische schwimmen, das kann ich ihm versauen, werde die seehunde schwimmen lassen.|supergri
Hab jedoch ein herz, lasse nur einen schwimmen, da seine frau die tiechrchen liebt.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

jajajaja. otto du schl..... sollen wir dir noch was mitbringen ? oder hast noch genug da?

mfg


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

reicht eigendlich eine beschreibung der feuchten löcher in die du dich begibst :q kann ja auch der fjord sein wo du nach hechten tauchst um sie mit der hand zu fangen während andere ne angel benutzten |kopfkrat


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Man(n) tut was man kann Otto.
Ich kriege das noch hin mit ner netten Dänin spätestens nächstes Jahr im Mai.


----------



## Costas (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@otto, fabi

es wäre toll, wenn wir eine gemeinsame runde organisieren könnten. ich würde lieber auf hecht bei nymindegab gehen, falls ihr auch lust dazu habt. sonst auf herin in HS auch gut. mir geht's dann nur am samstag ab 14:00 oder am sonntag den ganzen tag. aber bist dann haben wir ja noch zeit, um was konkretes abzumachen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> @otto, fabi
> 
> es wäre toll, wenn wir eine gemeinsame runde organisieren könnten. ich würde lieber auf hecht bei nymindegab gehen, falls ihr auch lust dazu habt. sonst auf herin in HS auch gut. mir geht's dann nur am samstag ab 14:00 oder am sonntag den ganzen tag. aber bist dann haben wir ja noch zeit, um was konkretes abzumachen.



hallo das werden wir wohl hinbekomemn. hätte auch mal bock auf hecht oder. konnte leider noch kein fangen.

mfg


----------



## Costas (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo das werden wir wohl hinbekomemn. hätte auch mal bock auf hecht oder. konnte leider noch kein fangen.
> 
> mfg



hast du eine wathose?


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> WolfsburgVirus wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab . Ich würd auch gern. *Aber die Arbeit ruft.*
> Leider


 

Hechte filetieren??

Gruss aus HS
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> hast du eine wathose?



besorge ich mir noch. mal gucken wo es so grosse gibt ! :m


----------



## Costas (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> besorge ich mir noch. mal gucken wo es so grosse gibt ! :m



die sind meistens grosszügig geschnitten. habe normalerweise 3xl, aber als wathose brauche ich eine 2xl. 

ich frage nur deswegen. falls du eine mit dabei hast. dann können wir südlich von nymindegab auf hecht gehen. otto geht da gern mal tauchen, habe ich gehört . das ist ein top-revier für hechte, auch wenn es eher nur kleine und durschnittlich-grosse gibt. aber ohne wathose kann man unmöglich auswerfen, weil das schilf so hoch ist.


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ja Jürgen, und ein paar nette Däninnen klar machen.:q


----------



## LAC (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Man(n) tut was man kann Otto.
> Ich kriege das noch hin mit ner netten Dänin spätestens nächstes Jahr im Mai.


 
@ Du junger hungeriger hecht, wenn du ein opfer siehst - musst du bitzartig zustoßen, sonst musst du lange warten bis sich wieder etwas bewegt vor deinen augen - da du ja nur kurze zeit hier bist. Ich kenne reviere, da kannst du tagsüber gut fische fangen und in den nachtstunden alle deine fische verballern. In dänemark nicht möglich - wenn die geschäfte geschlossen sind, musst du einbrechen um menschen zu sehen.  

@ quappi,
im laufe der jahre lernt man immer mehr nasse löcher kennen, es sind die sogenannte "hotspots", einige angler sind wild danach. Nun bin ich viel rumgekommen und es würde den rahmen sprengen, wenn ich alle diese gumpen auflisten würde. Ich habe auch kein buch geführt, wo und wie es war, einige sind inzwischen aus dem kopf verschwunden, einige haben sich fest verankert und bei einigen halte ich noch heute die angel rein. Nun bin ich ja nicht ein bekannter schauspieler, der seine "hotspots" veröffentlicht, da fällt mir gerade klaus kinski ein, ich habe ihn mal getroffen, als er die 10 gebote vorgetragen hat - es waren seine ersten zuckungen als angler -  danach hat er sich im teppich eingerollt. War beeindruckt, was er drauf hatte.

Nun wird über meine arbeit auch viel veröffentlicht, und meine vita ist schon beachtenswert, jedoch sind dort nicht meine hot spots aufgelistet  das würde nur ärger geben.

Momentan liste ich jedoch alles auf, da man mich überredet hat, halte jedes nasse loch fest in der region und durchleuchte es - werden etwa 200 seiten - stinkt nur nach fisch, nicht nach himbeermund.



@ Costas, ich setzte mich mit dir in verbindung, wenn fabi kommt. werde mit fabi zwei/drei stunden auf hering gehen - er will unbedingt welche haben - das genügt, die andere zeit können wir den südlichen bereich im ford abfischen. Gutes hecht und barschgebiet, wobei wathose pflicht ist - oder ich setze mein boot ein, wobei fabi da probleme bekommt, ist ein kanu und er wird sich fest einkeilen, ein problem. Beim rücktransport, sitzt er dann im kanu auf dem hänger und kann mit winkenden händen, den prinz vom karneval spielen.

@ Fabi, du kannst keine wathose per schnäppchen im netzt kaufen, du musst sie anprobieren - die schuhgröße kann ruhig größer sein, der obere schnitt - die größe des umfangs - muss jedoch für eine 500 jährige eiche passen.  dehalb anprobe, sonst siehst du alt aus. 
Ich habe reichlich würmer für barsch, musst du nicht kaufen, havana habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

also so ähnlich wie ein führer über die reeperbahn nur hs halt 

eigendlich kann man dich bei den fischträchtigen löchern nur beneiden #h

aber hast ja bestimmt den ein oder anderen geheimtip wo man richtig was am hotspot |kopfkrat erlegen kann bzw. seine rute im teich versenken kann |rolleyes


----------



## LAC (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> also so ähnlich wie ein führer über die reeperbahn nur hs halt
> 
> eigendlich kann man dich bei den fischträchtigen löchern nur beneiden #h
> 
> aber hast ja bestimmt den ein oder anderen geheimtip wo man richtig was am hotspot |kopfkrat erlegen kann bzw. seine rute im teich versenken kann |rolleyes


 
ja, pflüstere ich dir ins öhrchen, wenn du in hs bist.


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> ja, pflüstere ich dir ins öhrchen, wenn du in hs bist.


 
alles klar suche schon ne hütte :m


----------



## cannibal - gast (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

So leute nun ist es raus! die Bodil wird in um getauft, Hvide Sande ist ab 2010 um einen Hochseeangelkutter reicher, der MS LENE FROM! 
http://www.codhunter.dk/9161/Velkommen%20-%20Havfiskeri%20i%20Nords%C3%B8en%20-%20Hele%20%C3%A5ret!%20-%20Vragfiskeri%20p%C3%A5%20mere%20end%204000%20vrag%20-%20%20Over%201000%20m%C3%A5lere%20i%202009!!%20-%20Hajture%20m.m.

Die Touren klingen super und bieten eine echte alternative zur Solea


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



cannibalcatfish schrieb:


> So leute nun ist es raus! die Bodil wird in um getauft, Hvide Sande ist ab 2010 um einen Hochseeangelkutter reicher, der MS LENE!
> http://www.codhunter.dk/9161/Velkom...ag -  Over 1000 målere i 2009!! - Hajture m.m.
> 
> Die Touren klingen super und bieten eine echte alternative zur Solea


 

kann jemand das ganze aus dem link übersetzten ??


----------



## cannibal - gast (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> kann jemand das ganze aus dem link übersetzten ??




versuch es mal mit dem google-übersetzer!!!


----------



## LAC (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ cannibalcatfish

nicht schlecht, es ist eine bereicherung für hvide sande, wobei die preise sich doch angepasst haben und für mich ok sind. Werde eine tour mal machen, das steht fest

Nun warten wir mal ab, wie die ersten fänge sind, denn da spielen ja mehrere faktoren eine rolle. Er steigt ja sofort voll ein, so soll es ja auch sein, zeigt schöne fische und spricht von rekordfische - ja, ja, das sind schlagwörter die ziehen. Hat wohl einen hotspot in der südlichen nordsee gefunden, den keiner kennt. 
Wobei die fischarten, die auf den fotos zu sehen sind, in der nordsee vorkommen, man muss jedoch lange angeln dafür am weißen riff - oder das riff etwas verschieben. 

Kann es nur begrüßen, dass jetzt noch ein schiff von hs fahrten anbietet - nicht schlecht!


----------



## F1SCHER (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo erstma #h


Boah hier wird soviel geschrieben das man mit dem lesen kaum hinterherkommt . 
Wollt samstag nach Hivde Sande , hoffe da geht noch was (nicht das ihr alles weggefangen habt ^^) .
Wie stehen den die chancen , wenn ich denn so fragen darf ?
Köder sind vorhanden (Wattis)  !
Hoffe das wetter spielt halbwegs mit |rolleyes . 

mfg F1SCHER


----------



## Oelki (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Leute,

ein Angelbessesner Kollege von mir ist am Wochenende aus HS zurückgekommen, und was soll ich euch sagen, der hat mir von nem Verrückten erzählt, der an der Schleuse stand und den Seehunden ständig Anweisungen zu rief. Der Kollege hat dass erst nicht kappiert, fand es sehr merkwürdig, wie der Typ so dastand und die Seehunde immer wieder in die Richtung der ausgeworfenen Angelschnüre dirigierte. Doch dann wurde ein echtes Spektakel daraus, denn die Angler konnten keine Fische mehr landen, weil die Tiere die Fische vom Haken pflückten. Grad so wie böse Buben, Nachbars Äpfel klauen.
Mein Kollege hat es dann nicht mehr versucht Heringe zu angeln, da die Seehunde ein unglaubliches Schauspiel gaben. 
Ich muß sagen, dass ich das erst nicht glauben wollte, dachte das ist mal wieder son Anglerlatein, was er mir erzählte, doch dann hat er mir Fotos gezeigt!#r
Er ist ohne Fisch nach Hause zurückgekehrt, dieses Jahr fällt der Heringssalat zu Sylvester aus, dafür gibts eine Fotoschow von seinen Urlaubserinnerungen.
Aber das beste kommt noch, der Seehundtyp war so ungewöhnlich, das er sogar in den regionalen Nachrichten in HS erwähnt wurde. Es wird überlegt, ob man sein Talent wilde Seehunde abzurichten, nicht komerziell nutzen sollte.
Wow, den Typen würde ich gerne mal näher kennen lernen.

Herzliche Grüße Annette


----------



## LAC (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Nun habe ich mir die seiten in allen sprachen durchgelesen,
Ist google besoffen oder seekrank geworden beim übersetzen oder wird so auf see gesprochen, jedenfalls ist eine seefahrt immer lustig. 

Hier mal ein auszug

.... es gibt Tage, wo die Wracks paar Sachen sind!
*Eine gute Bar an der Ecke der Fische*, Ist immer gut, mit werden.
Auch was die Leute mit den Reisen, aber Blick auf die anderen warten und ihre Ideen, von denen ist wohl etwas, das genutzt werden kann....

 nicht schlecht diese lyrik


Damit man den film besser versteht, 
hier ein text vom betrachter 

*I wiise sahnne auf fisce warte*
es gibt tage wo filme is nix gut, nix fisch nur min sehhundse, robbi und jonas erkenne, wasserunter jungs profi gutt - ruki, haring zupfi von haken angler böse haringskiller skin auch gut fur mantell frau, grünfried tamatos werfe, rot abend platsch platsch tomato falle. kinder lache wenn filme sehe, nix fiske fange, seehund lustig finde alles klaar du ferie plane hvide sahnne sonneklar - na klaahr

Nachsatz

@ olkie
Annette, über dein posting bin ich etwas geschockt, kann es sein, dass ich deinen angelkollegen gesehen habe, denn als ich an der schleuse bzw. an der steinschüttung am schaffen war, sah ich einen angler, der sehr eigenartig war,  ich dachte er hätte es an der schilddrüse, da er basedow augen hatte, habe mir dabei nichts gedacht, jedoch habe ich ihn nochmal angeschaut und stellte fest, dass er mich intensiv bei der arbeit beobachtet und auch fotos geschossen hat, er hat mich etwas aus mein konzept gebracht und immer wieder schaute ich zu ihm, dabei stellte ich fest, dass sich seine augen immer mehr vergrößerten. Inzwischen hatten sie die form eines kleinen apflels angenommen. Wann war dein angelkollege in hs (datum/zeit)?  Er stellte sich anschließen direkt hinter meinen rücken und fummelte mit seiner angelrute immer zwischen meine beiden beine an den schuhen rum -  konnte mich nicht richtig konzentrieren., auch störte er mich etwas, da er einen leisen rufton immer flötete. Einmal habe ich mich ganz schnell rumgedreht und BÖÖÖHHHH gerufen, da viel er rückwärts auf einem stein und saß ganz still auf dem stein als wenn nicht passiert wäre uns in einer hand die angelrute   
Er hat eine ganze serie fotos von mir gemacht, da ich es immer klicken hörte. Nun kennst du mich ja nicht, sende mir mal zwei oder drei  fotos, dann sende ich dir eins von mir, dann siehst du ob ich es war oder mein kollege - der hat auch einen tag mit den seehunden gearbeitet. 
Kannst ja ein bild von dir dabei legen, wenns geht in DIN A 3, dann falte ich daraus ein kleines schiffchen und lasse es schwimmen an der schleuse, damit alle dich sehen. 
Robbi, wird es auf der nasenspitze wieder zu mir bringen. Werde es fotografisch festhalten und dir senden. Das foto bzw. papierschiffchen werde ich in eine verschließbaren kassette aufbewahren, es wird ein ehrenplatz im büro d.h. schreibtisch bekommen. Damit ich nicht den ganzen tag  unter strom stehe, und mir das bild anschaue, schließe ich den deckel ab und werfe den schlüssel einfach im fjord. Keine panik, denn sollte ich es nicht mehr aushalten, suche ich den schlüssel im fjord- ich werde ihn finden beim tauchen Deinen kollegen sende ich einen eimer heringssalat, und das mit dem typen, d.h. näher kennelernen, da kann ich dir hilfestellung geben, das schaukeln wir schon hin.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Otto: ach das passt mit dem kanu. einfach rein und auf gut glück los.

@Costa: ich kaufe mir hier eine in deutschland. irgendwo muss es die ja in übergrösse geeben.

mfg


----------



## Costas (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @Costa: ich kaufe mir hier eine in deutschland. irgendwo muss es die ja in übergrösse geeben.
> 
> mfg


7du findest bestimmt da was. denk daran, am besten keine filzsohle, den damit rutsch du hier nur noch weg. spikes sind überflüssig.

gruss
costas


----------



## F1SCHER (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

mag mir denn keiner sagen ob es sich lohnt nach Hivde Sande zu fahren ;+ ! 
will euch nix weggfangen ^^
Paar seiten hab ich ja schon durch , leider nur ein paar ^^


----------



## Costas (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



F1SCHER schrieb:


> mag mir denn keiner sagen ob es sich lohnt nach Hivde Sande zu fahren ;+ !
> will euch nix weggfangen ^^
> Paar seiten hab ich ja schon durch , leider nur ein paar ^^



von der küste aus kannst du platten fangen. aber nur kleine- bis mittelgrosse. im fjord kannst du auf barsch- und hechtjagd gehen. was die heringe in "*wiise sahnne" |supergri|supergri *machen kann ich nicht sagen....aber es soll ab jetzt jeden tag etwas mehr davon geben.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*






hey otto, möchte wissen ob dir dieser ur-hering gefällt? 
wenn ja mach ich den abguss wenn nicht such ich einen anderen raus.
olav


----------



## fimo (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Mahlzeit. I'm back. Und lebe noch. Nordsee-5PS-Schlauchboottour überlebt. Wir sind im Hvide Sande beim Hafen zu Wasser (56.002062,8.120369). Heftige Wellen gab es bei der Mischzone Hafen/Nordsee - schön, dass keine ins Boot gebrochen ist. Das war wirklich etwas haarig. Aber den Rest des Tages war normales Auf und Ab auf den Wellen. Blos Fisch gab es weder auf dem Echo noch an der Rute. 
Tag danach waren wir auf dem Fjord. Naja, leider bei Mitte Sondervig-Ringkobing los. Leider, denn das Wasser war über einen Kilometer nur wadentief. Einen großen Hecht hätte man an der herausragenden Rückenflosse gesehen. Dann langsam Richtung Rinkobing wurde es etwas tiefer. Dann konnte ich noch helfen, einen Fischkutter von der Sandbank zu befreien. Ausgestiegen (Wathose) und an dem Kahn gerüttelt bis der sich frei-geschwungen hatte. Als Belohnung schenkte uns der Fischer schöne Butts. Das waren auch unsere einzigen Fische... 
Fazit: Alles 1A Doppel Plus Gut.
ahoi, fimo


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

danke an die i......... die den beitrag so runter gemacht haben.

mfg


----------



## blue1887 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

so, morgen gegen 11.00 gehts los und hoffe doch Heringe sind nun bald besser zu überlisten bzw.Platte am Strand,freu|wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

naja schuss ging nach hinten los. danke für die schlechten bewertungen.

mfg


----------



## Oelki (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

|wavey: alle Urlauber!

Hab grad mit Otto gesprochen, die Heringe sind da, aber nicht soviele, wie im Frühjahr, ist ein anderer Stamm, kommt aus dem hohen Norden, dafür aber dicker. Das wissen die Seehunde auch, sind derzeit etwa 6 Stück da und räubern immer noch, sind jetzt schon selbstständig geworden, so dass Otto auch mal nen Tag wegfahren kann.
Wünsche Petri Heil.

Annette


----------



## F1SCHER (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

besten dank für die antworten  ! werden ne andere stelle suchen :g


----------



## Brassenkönig (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

moinsen, bin grad aus HS wiedergekommen. War ein geiler Urlaub wie immer. Bin net so zum Fischen gekommen wie erhofft, aber die paar mal waren recht erfolgreich. Erstmal auf Hering, während es den ersten Tag aufgrund starken Windes mit 4 Heringen wirklich beschi**** konnte ich am drauffollgenden Tag an die 40 Stück ziehen, sind extrem riesig dieses Jahr, hat richtig Laune gemacht. Gestern war ich dann zum Abschluss nochmal an der Nordsee und hab ne Brandungs-Session gestartet. Die erste Stunde lief nicht viel, doch als das Wasser auflief ging es richtig ab. Hatte Biss auf Biss, oft schon kurz nach dem Auswurf. Leider auch ein paar Fehlbisse, waren wohl Krabben?! Konnte letztendlich 6 dicke Platten aus der Nordsee ziehen, die Tatsache, dass mir bei einem Wurf der Fingerschutz wegflog und ich mir die Finger aufriss war dann auch eher zweitrangig|supergri. Richtig schöne Flundern, ein anderer Angler zog komischer Weise nur kleinere, hatte nicht eine einzige Untermaßige, komisch#c. Naja war zumimdest ein toller Urlaub und bin nächstes Jahr wohl wieder oben^^


----------



## Brassenkönig (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

so hier nochma die gestrige Brandungssession:m


----------



## Oelki (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Brassenkönig

Petri Heil, schöne Erfolge. Und ich freue mich, dass dir die Natur beim Angeln auch wichtig ist und nicht der Wettbewerb nach dem dicksten Fisch und der größten Stückzahl!
Hast du Ottos Seehunde gesehen?

Hallo F1scher

Was ist dir denn wichtiger, viele Fische in kurzer Zeit angeln? Dann geh zu Aldi an die TK, dort findest du Gesuchtes.

Möchtest du einfach nur angeln und deine freie Zeit genießen , ohne Stress bei der Arbeit, den Kopf frei kriegen, frische Luft atmen, die Natur genießen und trotzdem auch Fische fangen, diese Zuhause lecker zu bereiten und sich an einen schönen Tag erinnern? 
Dann ist es doch egal, ob zur Zeit soviele Heringe in HS sind, dass du sie mit dem Kescher rausholen kannst, oder nicht soviele. Irgendetwas beißt dort immer an. Entscheidend ist doch das Wetter und dein Köder.

Wie wir für die Angelscheinprüfung gelernt haben, angeln wir nur soviel, wie wir für uns selber zum Nahrungserwerb verbrauchen können. Wir angeln nicht auf Bestellung und wir nagen auch nicht am Hungertuch, so dass wir uns einen Vorrat für ein Jahr anlegen müßten. Oder ist das bei dir anders???

Nachdenkliche Grüße Oelki


----------



## olehoop36 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moinsen!

Ich bin auch seit einer Woche in HS und so richtig viel ist mir hier noch nicht an den Haken gegangen. Gerade die Heringe sind doch sehr zurückhaltend. Zumindest immer wenn ich am Start bin.  Liegt vielleicht an meiner hungrigen Ausstrahlung. *g*

Im Moment probiere ich mich an Barschen und Hechten aus.
Mal sehen was da so bei rumkommt.

In der Zwischenzeit hoffe ich das wieder ein paar Heringe den Weg in das Hafenbecken vor die Schleuse finden damit ich doch noch ein paar von diesen leckeren Fischchen angeln kann.


----------



## olehoop36 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Kleines Update.

Heute nachmittag hatten sich tatsächlich ein paar Heringe vor die Schleuse verirrt, einige davon fanden gottseidank auch den Weg an meine Haken und nun in meinen Gefrierschrank. 

Barsche und/oder Hechte sind mir immer noch nicht vor den Spinner gelaufen... Aber kommt Zeit kommt Fisch.


----------



## Ulrich (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi, Olehoop36

dann ist doch die beste Zeit für Heringe im Frühjahr,so wie dieses Jahr denn ich fahre
Anfang April nach HS.

                                   Ulrich


----------



## Costas (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo

@Brassenkönig

danke für den bericht inkl. fotos und ich gratuliere auch für die fänge. das ist der beste beweiss, dass die herbstheringe schon da sind. ab jetzt sollte es nur noch besser werden. vor alle die grösseren platten haben mich beeindrückt. ich war letzte woche in der region und alle 7-8 angler haben unr kleinere gefangen. also gut gemacht :m


@ulrich

es stimmt, im frühling sind mehr heringe hier als jetzt. dafür sind sie viel kleiner. und die plätze sind dann auch knapp, da es so viele angler dann gibt. ich finde das heringsangeln im herbst anspruchsvoller und spannender, denn jetzt wiegen sie doppelt so viel wie im frühling.

gruss
costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> @ulrich
> ...



@Costa : du hast recht jetzt reitzt mich das auch mehr. wir werden nächtes we ja sehen mein freund. aber ne watthose hab ich immer noch nicht.

mfg


----------



## Costas (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @Costa : du hast recht jetzt reitzt mich das auch mehr. wir werden nächtes we ja sehen mein freund. aber ne watthose hab ich immer noch nicht.
> 
> mfg



welche schuhgrösse hast du?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> welche schuhgrösse hast du?



die schuhgrösse ist das kleinste prob. ich hab 46. eher der dicke bauch :vik:

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> die schuhgrösse ist das kleinste prob. ich hab 46. *eher der dicke bauch* :vik:
> 
> mfg


 


Nimm ne Elefantenhaut und näh die zusammen.:m
Soll auch Wasserdicht sein.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> die schuhgrösse ist das kleinste prob. ich hab 46. eher der dicke bauch :vik:
> 
> mfg



ich kenne das problem. ich verdamme schon alle schneider dafür. du kriegst gleich eine PN von mir, wie wir das problem angehen können....ohne dass welche elefanten zur schade kommen


----------



## LAC (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> hey otto, möchte wissen ob dir dieser ur-hering gefällt?
> wenn ja mach ich den abguss wenn nicht such ich einen anderen raus.
> olav


 
Hallo Olaf, gefällt mir sehr gut, war schon bei mir an der angel, da ich ihm den kopf verdreht habe - bin halt auch ein urtier.  Ich warte auf post - bei mir geht demnächst auch etwas per post ab. Momentan bin ich in deutschland seit freitag, fahre jedoch am wochenende zurück.
@ Annette
danke, für´s essen - habe ich verfüttert, war gut |supergri 2x fotografiert worden #h
@ Costas, 
Jürgen ist krank - deshalb konnte er nicht schreiben.

@ alle
bin samstag in Hvide Sande - wie sieht es mit den fischen aus, wie ist das wetter, was läuft wo, schreibt viel - danke schon mal für die antworten
Mit freude geschrieben Otto


----------



## Oelki (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,

die Seehunde warten sehnsüchtig auf dich, macht ihnen doch die Jagd auf die gehakten Heringe ohne Dich nur halbsoviel Spaß.

Wenn Du nicht weißt, was wo läuft, wer dann??? |kopfkrat


Also nachdem ich dich ja nun kennengelernt habe, muß ich sagen, dass Du dem Seehundtypen auf dem Foto meines Kollegen schon son bischen ähnlich siehst. Ok, es fehlt der lange Rauschebart und die klobigen schwarzen Winterstiefel, aber der Sack mit dem Seehund war auch drauf. Ich mail dir mal die Bilder. Oder war das vielleicht dein Bruder?

Herzliche Grüße Annette


----------



## olehoop36 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Soo, heute morgen war es auf Hering mal wieder eher schlecht als recht. Der ein oder andere Hering hat sich zwar an die Haken verirrt, aber im Großen und Ganzen ein ganz lahmer Vormittag.

Nun fahre ich gleich erstmal wieder die Beute verfüttern, auf das die dänischen Hechte beissen. ;-)


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo otto, 
ich bin diese tage in bayern unterwegs aber ich denke das ich nächste woche anfange die form her zu stellen. es wird ein paar tage brauchen wegen der aushärtungszeit. ich melde mich so bald ich wieder in stuttgart bzw in meiner wrekstatt bin. 
gruss olav
und auch einen gruss an inge


----------



## porscher (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

wie schauts momentan aus? sind die heringe in beisslaune?


----------



## olehoop36 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin!

Immer noch mäßig. Gestern abend und heute morgen war es ganz passabel mit dem Fang.
Große Fische aber kleine Menge. ;-)

@Costas:
Auch mit Pop-Frog war nix zu machen. Nächstes Jahr dann mit Wathose. *g*
Danke trotzdem!! #6


----------



## Costas (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



olehoop36 schrieb:


> @Costas:
> Auch mit Pop-Frog war nix zu machen. Nächstes Jahr dann mit Wathose. *g*
> Danke trotzdem!! #6




@olehoop36

schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat. ist halt leider so beim angeln.  wäre toll, wenn du auch nächstes jahr vorbeikommen könntest. wenn du mal vom 1.4.-15.9. kommst, dann kannst du auch an der Skjern au angeln, auf lachse, meerforelle, hecht & co. dann sind die erfolgschancen bedeutend grösser.

gruss |wavey:
costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ otto dein kasten ist voll. bitte melde dich dringend. geht um nächstes we

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @ otto dein kasten ist voll. bitte melde dich dringend. geht um nächstes we
> 
> mfg


 


Hallo Fabi,#h

Otto ist noch immer in D.Bin mir nicht sicher,ob er I-Net
zur Verfügung hat.Wird aber spätestens Samstag wieder
in HS sein.
Was ist eigentlich aus der Elefantenhaut geworden?Hast 
du mit Costas geteilt? 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi,#h
> 
> Otto ist noch immer in D.Bin mir nicht sicher,ob er I-Net
> zur Verfügung hat.Wird aber spätestens Samstag wieder
> ...



ich spring bei otto mit in die haut. das passt .
und jürgen wie war dein urlaub ? 

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ich spring bei otto mit in die haut. das passt .
> und jürgen wie war dein urlaub ?
> 
> mfg


 


Habe HS aus meiner Hütte heraus gesehen.Fast die gesammte Zeit bis 40 Fieber,und ab Donnerstag fette Blasenentzündung dabei.#q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Habe HS aus meiner Hütte heraus gesehen.Fast die gesammte Zeit bis 40 Fieber,und ab Donnerstag fette Blasenentzündung dabei.#q
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 das ja sch.....e! @ oddo hüdde schon gefunden und warte nur noch auf frau urlaub ok |supergri


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ich spring bei otto mit in die haut. das passt .
> 
> mfg


 

bei der froschhaut sollte das passen!!!#h
pass aber auf das du kein glied von ihm erwischst!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAC (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Hallo mädels und jungs,
konnte leider nicht immer antworten, da ich in deutschland war und mal eben 2.5 tausend km runter gerasselt habe. Kenne neue hot spots, wo man tanken kann.:q

@ Oelki
Wenn Du nicht weißt, was wo läuft, wer dann??? 
.......Oder war das vielleicht dein Bruder?

Annette, ich bin ein sonntagskind und einzelkind, obwohl ich zwilling bin. Habe immer alles bekommen :q nur keinen bruder. Musste also nichts teilen. Im nachhinein hätte ich mir gerne eine schwester gewünscht, da mädels ja reifer sind und ich halt unreif aussah und immer neugierig war.:q Habe aber nichts verpasst da man ja ständig dazu lernt.
Inzwischen habe ich mich reichlich bewegt im nassen element - einige hotspots kenne ich - schau mal, die vielfalt ist groß. 
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.freewebs.com/wallacea/IMAGES/hotspots.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.freewebs.com/wallacea/hotspots.htm&h=317&w=600&sz=25&tbnid=Wp0m-zetYPUqPM:&tbnh=71&tbnw=135&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dhotspots&hl=de&usg=__r-jDd_lk2JDPrCR6qHV0MhOIH1U=&ei=SVLrSqCeK8iQ-AaVuKjuCw&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=6&ct=image&ved=0CBoQ9QEwBQ

Hier ein anderer hotspot im mediterranean basin :q

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ges?q=hotspots&hl=de&rlz=1W1SKPB_de&sa=X&um=1


@ Olaf 
ist ok, kommt auf ein zwei wochen nicht drauf an. Wo gräbst du denn momentan in bayern nach den urtieren? Eines tages komme ich mit meiner schaufel und pinsel.:q
Gebe mir mal die rufnummer per pn vom wissenschaftler, dann rufe ich ihn an, betreffend der dornhaie. Kann ihm eventuell die genaue fangplätze nennen - kläre ich alles in den nächsten tagen ab. 

@ Porscher
werde nächste woche verstärkt auf heringe gehen, dann teile ich es mit, wie es aussieht.

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabei, gerade mal eine woche weg, schon ist mein briefkasten voll, habe 15 % beantwortet - jetzt ist was frei - kannst antworten. Bin gerade in DK angekommen und bleibe auch jetzt hier. Fabe, ich verstehe deine aufregung nicht, betreffend der wathose - du findest doch eine, da sehe ich kein problem.
Wenn nicht, solltest du dir deine schlanken beine etwas nach vorne operieren lassen, dann bist du schlank, der bauch ist nicht mehr zu sehen - hast dann ein gutes polster, halt etwas mehr fett am gesäß. :q
Solltest du keine finden bekommst du meine, ich habe schuhgröße 47 und kann noch doppelt so dick werden, fühle ich mich in der pelle richtig verloren, dabei wiege ich schon 85 kg, ich nehme dann meine watstiefel.

@ Quappi
sag bescheid - wenn alles ok ist und du in dk eintrudelst - willste denn auch fische fangen oder nur labern über fische?Ich bereite mich dann vor


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Habe HS aus meiner Hütte heraus gesehen.Fast die gesammte Zeit bis 40 Fieber,und ab Donnerstag fette Blasenentzündung dabei.#q
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



das tut mir leid. son scheiss. ich hatte den 2ten tag auch gleich ne dicke erklältung. aber los konnte ich noch

mfg


----------



## blue1887 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

moin moin,nach 1 Woche schönen Urlaub in Aargab wieder daheim,hier mal ein kleiner Bericht.Also Wetter war bis Dienstag sehr schön,danach etwas Regen aber ok, aber was am besten war kaum Wind ,das kenne ich ganz anders dort im Oktober.Ich war 3mal los in der Brandung in Aargab( 10.30-ca 17.00 ),Aufgänge 43 und 47.Ich konnte ingesamt 47 Platte fangen,wobei ich 24 mitnehmen konnte ,die anderen waren untermassig ausserdem gingen mir noch 2 schöne Wolfsbarsche an den Haken.Auf Hering war ich nur mal kurz,ist nicht so viel zur Zeit,Mittmoch morgen ging es wohl ganz gut,wie ich sehen konnte.War mal wieder sehr schön dort ,bis zum April:m
ps;Grüsse an Boardi NIELS 85(du wars es doch mit dem braunen Hund),den ich am Strand getroffen habe,habt ihr noch was in die Eimer bekommen in der Woche,Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



blue1887 schrieb:


> moin moin,nach 1 Woche schönen Urlaub in Aargab wieder daheim,hier mal ein kleiner Bericht.Also Wetter war bis Dienstag sehr schön,danach etwas Regen aber ok, aber was am besten war kaum Wind ,das kenne ich ganz anders dort im Oktober.Ich war 3mal los in der Brandung in Aargab( 10.30-ca 17.00 ),Aufgänge 43 und 47.Ich konnte ingesamt 47 Platte fangen,wobei ich 24 mitnehmen konnte ,die anderen waren untermassig ausserdem gingen mir noch 2 schöne Wolfsbarsche an den Haken.Auf Hering war ich nur mal kurz,ist nicht so viel zur Zeit,Mittmoch morgen ging es wohl ganz gut,wie ich sehen konnte.War mal wieder sehr schön dort ,bis zum April:m
> ps;Grüsse an Boardi NIELS 85(du wars es doch mit dem braunen Hund),den ich am Strand getroffen habe,habt ihr noch was in die Eimer bekommen in der Woche,Grüsse Thorsten


 


Glückwunsch,#6

wirklich schöne Fische.Waren anscheinend aber auch
optimale Verhältnisse,die Brandung ist super.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



blue1887 schrieb:


> moin moin,nach 1 Woche schönen Urlaub in Aargab wieder daheim,hier mal ein kleiner Bericht.Also Wetter war bis Dienstag sehr schön,danach etwas Regen aber ok, aber was am besten war kaum Wind ,das kenne ich ganz anders dort im Oktober.Ich war 3mal los in der Brandung in Aargab( 10.30-ca 17.00 ),Aufgänge 43 und 47.Ich konnte ingesamt 47 Platte fangen,wobei ich 24 mitnehmen konnte ,die anderen waren untermassig ausserdem gingen mir noch 2 schöne Wolfsbarsche an den Haken.Auf Hering war ich nur mal kurz,ist nicht so viel zur Zeit,Mittmoch morgen ging es wohl ganz gut,wie ich sehen konnte.War mal wieder sehr schön dort ,bis zum April:m
> ps;Grüsse an Boardi NIELS 85(du wars es doch mit dem braunen Hund),den ich am Strand getroffen habe,habt ihr noch was in die Eimer bekommen in der Woche,Grüsse Thorsten



na dann mal petri. wir waren ja auch in argab. hatten nicht ganz so viel glück. wie weit hst du reingeschmissen ? und welchen köder ? echte wattis oder gummi ?

mfg


----------



## blue1887 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> na dann mal petri. wir waren ja auch in argab. hatten nicht ganz so viel glück. wie weit hst du reingeschmissen ? und welchen köder ? echte wattis oder gummi ?
> 
> mfg


moin,mit echten Wattis,zwischen 25 in der ersten Rinne und 75 hinter der ersten Sandbank,Montag war so eine Strömung,das sogar mein 200g Krallenblei weggespült wurde,aber das war vieleicht garnicht so verkehrt:m,konnte denn natürlich einen grösseren Bereich befischen,Wattis kosten zwar 100 Kronen für 70 St.,waren aber top,etwas klein aber ist ja so im Herbst|wavey:
will denn noch kurz erwähnen ,das ich auf die Spitze des Hakens immer 1 halbes Nitro-Egg in orange mache,denn ziehen sie einen den Wurm nicht so schnell runter und zur Anlockung ist es auch sehr gut.
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## LAC (1. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Blue1887

Thorsten, Gratulation - Super!
Da hat ja bei dir alles gepasst und das wetter hat auch mitgespielt - super. Der südliche bereich von hS aus, ist schon optimal für brandungsanglen und auch für wolfsbarsch. Nochmals Gratulation !
Gruß Otto


----------



## timo` (1. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Petri zu den Fischen aus der Brandung!

Das Wochenende um den 21.11. wirds wieder ein Kurztrip werden. Mal sehen wie wir zum Angeln kommen.
Stecken zum Angeln in der Brandung habe ich zumindest...
ansonsten halt bisschen Hering ärgern und Platten kaufen |rolleyes


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



timo` schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fischen aus der Brandung!
> 
> Das Wochenende um den 21.11. wirds wieder ein Kurztrip werden. Mal sehen wie wir zum Angeln kommen.
> Stecken zum Angeln in der Brandung habe ich zumindest...
> ansonsten halt bisschen Hering ärgern und Platten kaufen |rolleyes



platten kaufen ist gut. das hab ich auch den ersten tag gemacht. und den frauen haben wir gesagt die haben wir gefangen 

mfg


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (2. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej Thorsten/Blue1887,
ne mit dem Namen haut das nicht hin#d,
Wir haben am nächsten Tag nochmal zugeschlagen, da wir ja keine Würmer mehr hatten als wir uns sahen.
12 Flundern haben wir noch unser nennen dürfen.
Ich war noch zweimal mit unserem Vermieter, mit seinem 7m Kutter, auf dem Fjord zum Netze stellen, jetzt hab ich erstmal einen guten Vorrat an Plattfisch

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## blue1887 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Thorsten/Blue1887,
> ne mit dem Namen haut das nicht hin#d,
> Wir haben am nächsten Tag nochmal zugeschlagen, da wir ja keine Würmer mehr hatten als wir uns sahen.
> 12 Flundern haben wir noch unser nennen dürfen.
> ...


 moin,ja genau Carsten ,so war das|kopfkrat,na denn ist ja alles ok.
Grüsse aus Nortorf


----------



## ORKA1977 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi ich fahreEnde Juni 2010 wieder für 2 Wo. nach DK.
Dann will ich´s mal in Hvide Sande mit Brot auf Meeräschen probieren.
Hat schon jemand von Euch damit erfahrung gemacht?
Und natürlich werde ich ach an der Schleuse angeln,
diesmal  probire ich es mal mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo.
Für Tips und Tricks würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Mfg.Orka


----------



## Quappenjäger (2. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Hi ich fahreEnde Juni 2010 wieder für 2 Wo. nach DK.
> Dann will ich´s mal in Hvide Sande mit Brot auf Meeräschen probieren.
> Hat schon jemand von Euch damit erfahrung gemacht?
> Und natürlich werde ich ach an der Schleuse angeln,
> ...


 
da musst du dich mal an otto halten #h hat die äschen schon gestreichelt aber noch keine am haken gehabt.
die sind da anders und bevorzugen eher gehobene küche und nicht ödes weißbrot


----------



## LutzLutz (2. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

so ich bin nun auch zurück
heute abend werde ich dann mal meinen bericht reinstellen...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> so ich bin nun auch zurück
> heute abend werde ich dann mal meinen bericht reinstellen...



hallo ja dann mal los. bins chon gespannt

mfg


----------



## lighty09 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

bin noch neu hier, aber da ich für 2010 auch einen Angelurlaub in Havide Sande plane bin ich auch gespannt. Habe bisher ganz nettes zu Havide Sande gesehen.

Kann mir einer zu Preisen helfen? und vll. zu guten Seen?

Danke und Gruß aus Dortmund
Daniel


----------



## Costas (2. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



lighty09 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin noch neu hier, aber da ich für 2010 auch einen Angelurlaub in Havide Sande plane bin ich auch gespannt. Habe bisher ganz nettes zu Havide Sande gesehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Daniel und sei willkommen! 

Ich kann Dir zu den Preisen helfen:

1 EUR = ca. 7,4 Kronen
100 Kronen =ca. 13,5 EUR

:q:q:q

Über die Seen kann ich es nicht so genau sagen. Aber da meldet sich bestimmmt bald jemand.

Und übrigens....es heisse "Hvide Sande" und wird auf dänisch ausgesprochen "'vi(d)e 'sanne"

Gruss aus dem Norden #h

Costas


----------



## LAC (2. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Hi ich fahreEnde Juni 2010 wieder für 2 Wo. nach DK.
> Dann will ich´s mal in Hvide Sande mit Brot auf Meeräschen probieren.
> Hat schon jemand von Euch damit erfahrung gemacht?
> Und natürlich werde ich ach an der Schleuse angeln,
> ...


 
@ Orka,
ich habe immer gedacht, dass ich die angelei auf meeräschen gut beherrsche, da ich schon zig hundert im laufe der jahre am haken hatte. Dieses waren meine gedanken und es hat auch immer geklappt - mit unterschiedlichen fangmethoden - in den südlichen ländern. 
In hvide sande jedoch habe ich festgestellt, dass es doch nicht so geht, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Diese meeräschen in hvide sande, haben erstmals bei mir etwas ausgelöst, wo ich mir gedanken gemacht habe - ob ich überhaupt die angelei beherrsche. Ich habe oft welche in hs gesehen, bin mit ihnen gezogen, ja sogar auf der schleuse habe ich gestanden - und habe alles versucht, wie ich sie überlisten könnte. Beim bordie treffen tanzte ich auf den schleusentoren rum und zog mit den meeräschen - aber auch nichts lief. Ein bordie hat dann doch eine noch erwischt mit dem paternoster beim einholen - von außen gehakt. Er wollte jedoch herige landen. Diese methode geht natürlich immer - jedoch ist es nicht die feine art. Unser bordie war ganz überrascht, dass er eine am haken hatte und sagte zu mir, otto nun siehst du mal, wie es geht |supergri wie recht er hatte.
Das einzige gute an meiner pirschjagd war, dass ich inzwischen die stellen kenne, wo sie sich gerne aufhalten - sie sind förmlich nur ein meter vom ufer entfernt und man kann sie schön beim grasen beobachten. Nächstes jahr werde ich andere methoden einsetzen und sie gleichzeitig dabei anfüttern. Will feststellen auf was sie gehen, mache mir auch gedanken, ob ich gar nicht die angelei betreibe, sondern sie nur füttere, denn wenn sie einmal "zucker geleckt" haben, dann ist es ihr gnadenbrot. Ich habe die meeräschen immer als leichte beute angesehen, da man sie schnell am haken bekommt, sie sind zwar sehr scheu, wenn man sie beim grasen erschreckt, schwimmen aber nur 15 m weiter und fressen weiter. In den mediteranen ländern, sind sie ja wie die karpfen im stadtgartenteich - sie fressen alles - selbst nach zigarettenkippen schnappen sie und spucken sie wieder aus. In hvide sande habe ich sie zwar mit der angelschnur schon gestreichelt, sie schwimmen auch nicht weg, das ist ja ein vorteil jedoch sind sie so schlau, dass sie den köder mit haken nicht nehmen. 
Ich versuche mein glück weiter - jedenfalls ist es eine spannende angelegenheit, es gefällt mir sogar und ich glaube, dass der tag kommen wird, wo ich das spiel gewinnen werde.
Jedenfalls sind kapitale meeräschen in hvide sande und ich wünsche dir mehr erfolg, da du ja nur kurze zeit hier bist. Berichte dann mal.


----------



## LAC (2. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



lighty09 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin noch neu hier, aber da ich für 2010 auch einen Angelurlaub in Havide Sande plane bin ich auch gespannt. Habe bisher ganz nettes zu Havide Sande gesehen.
> 
> ...


 
@ Daniel
der Costas ist ja gemein, nennt dir den wechselkurs |supergri der stimmt nächstes jahr nicht mehr. Dieser böse junge, da erwähnt er, da wird sich bald einer melden, da meinte er mich mit.
Auch die preise verändern sich bei den seen - jährlich, bei den takstellen täglich. Sie passen sich immer der zeit an, jedoch werden sie noch erschwinglich sein, da sonst kein angler mehr kommt. Die preise bei den put& take anlagen schwanken um eine zigarettenschachtel etwa. Wobei die fischbestände nicht immer etwas mit dem preis zu tun haben, sondern wer vorher dort geangelt hat.
Ist ja noch lange hin, da wirst du noch viel hier erfahren.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (2. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hey otto,
ich habe dir ne pn gesendet.
gruss olav


----------



## LAC (3. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Olav, pn ist unterwegs - ihr plant ja was ganz grosses, werde ihm haie zusenden, er will alles haben von den knorpeltieren - bekommt er. Kann es nur begrüßen - danke für den kontakt.
Gruß Otto


----------



## sunny (3. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Was macht denn das silberne Robbenfutter |supergri? Sind die Burschen nunmehr in ausreichender Zahl anzutreffen oder läuft es immer noch eher schleppend?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Was macht denn das silberne Robbenfutter |supergri? Sind die Burschen nunmehr in ausreichender Zahl anzutreffen oder läuft es immer noch eher schleppend?



meine bekannten waren vor kurzem an der schleuse. die heringe sollen laufen

mfg


----------



## LAC (3. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ sunny
Olaf, die ferndiagnose von wolfsburg virus stimmt, es läuft besser mit den silberlingen. 
Unter uns gesagt: ich habe die die seehunde zurück gerufen |supergri einer jedoch hat sich gestreubt - er hört einfach nicht. Kann aber nichts kaputt machen, hat keine zähne mehr - ist ein wilder lutscher.


----------



## sunny (3. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ sunny
> Olaf, die ferndiagnose von wolfsburg virus stimmt, es läuft besser mit den silberlingen.



Hört sich schon garnicht schlecht an. Dann werden sie wohl bald voll da sein.




Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> er hört einfach nicht. Kann aber nichts kaputt machen, hat keine zähne mehr - ist ein wilder lutscher.



Was du so alles weißt . 
Für mich wär das nüschts. Ich bevorzuge da eher ne Lutscherin, und wenn sie dann noch wild ist, um so besser .


----------



## ORKA1977 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Otto
Hi
Ich habe etwas über den fang von Meeräschen gefunden.Man nehme 1 Pck.Weißbrot,einen Eimer und Grünzeug aus dem Meer (Algen). Weißbrot mit gerupften Grünzeug und etwas Meerwasser vermengen. Damit anfüttern,anfüttern,anfüttern.
Durchsichtige kleine Pose o. Wasserkugel langes Vorfach mit einer Brotflocke am Karpfenhacken.
Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.
Mfg.Orka


----------



## LAC (3. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Was du so alles weißt . 
Für mich wär das nüschts. Ich bevorzuge da eher ne Lutscherin, und wenn sie dann noch wild ist, um so besser .[/QUOTE]

Olaf, es ist ein weibchen und sie kann nicht genug bekommen, so sieht es jedenfalls aus, es hat jedoch etwas mit den fehlenden zähnen zu tun - sie kann halt nur saugen und lutschen. Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass sie an deinen haken geht, dann drehst du durch und musst schwer kämpfen um sie abzuschütteln. Ich habe sie mal im einsatz gesehen, olala, kann ich nur sagen. Das schlimme ist sie hört nicht wenn sie im rausch ist und will mehr und mehr, 30 stück als tagesration ist keine seltenheit - pass also auf, damit du bei kräften bleibst :q - so sind halt tiere :q:q

Orka 1977
Danke! - an diese "grüne grütze" habe ich schon gedacht, werde sie auch einsetzen - jedoch will ich sie später mit anderen methoden fangen - dieses geht nur über die fütterung. Sollte ich kein erfolg haben in den nächsten zwei jahren, dann ist mir dieses auch wurscht und ich bemühe mich nicht mehr, da ich jährlich die möglichkeit habe, sie in anderen ländern zu überlisten. War jetzt in venedig, da habe ich sie aus dem fenster beobachtet, standen im schatten eines bootes und schnappten auf alles, was ich ins wasser geworfen habe - sie sind jedoch nicht genießbar. Schau mal wo ich die fotos habe, dann setzte ich eins ein.
Gruss


----------



## lighty09 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ all

Danke schonmal für die Antworten 
der wechselkurs ist gut aber interessiert mich gerade gar nicht *g*

Kann mir denn auch einer was zu "guten" unterkünften sagen? wo welche sind, wie die heissen, was die so im schnitt kosten?

also wie gesagt, ich bitte um tipps.

Danke


----------



## okram24 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi Otto,

schön, daß Du dich immer noch an meine außergewöhnlichen Fänge erinnerst!#6

Ich komme im nächsten Sommer wieder, voraussichtlich Mitte Juli!
Dann können wir es ja auch mal gezielt auf Meeräschen versuchen!

Gruß Marko


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

otto pass aber auf das dein herring nicht ganz ausgelutscht wird !#h


----------



## Costas (3. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



lighty09 schrieb:


> Kann mir denn auch einer was zu "guten" unterkünften sagen? wo welche sind, wie die heissen, was die so im schnitt kosten?
> 
> also wie gesagt, ich bitte um tipps.
> 
> Danke



Ich bin zwar kein Experte in diesem Gebiet - im Gegensatz zu den aktuellen Wechselkursen |supergri - aber über diesen hier habe ich nur gutes gehört Link

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Experte in diesem Gebiet - im Gegensatz zu den aktuellen Wechselkursen |supergri - aber über diesen hier habe ich nur* gutes gehört **Link*
> 
> Gruss
> Costas


 



Stimmt,#6

sind Top-Wohnungen.Aber auch ein gutes Stück von HS 
entfernt,dafür aber mit Familienanschluss.|supergri
Unter www.Hvide Sande Ferienhäuser gibt es aber auch
Unterkünfte für jeden Geldbeutel .

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (4. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ okram
Marko, das werde ich nie vergessen - ich suche sie und du fängst sie - es war ja eine sensation, hinzu kommt noch, dass es eine kapitale war. Habe festgestellt, dass die meeräschen in hs recht dick werden, selten trifft man solche kapitalen in den mediteranen gewässern an. Oft kam bei mir der gedanke auf, ob sie überhaupt noch schmecken - war sie gut vom geschmack her?
Gebraten habe ich sie immer gegessen - sind lecker!
Freue mich schon auf nächstes jahr - wir werden es mal versuchen. 

Vor einigen jahren, habe ich an der langen mole einen schnorchler gesehen der immer mal etwas abtauchte. Er schwamm um die lange mole rum, als er auf der nördlichen seite an land kletterte hatte er einige meeräschen mit der harpune geschossen. Das war der hammer und ich war schockiert - dieses läuft hier auch ab.

Unter uns, er hatte die falsche harpune, sie hatte einen federzug - die macht geräusche wenn man abdrückt, wobei die meeräschen leicht zu schiessen sind, man kommt bis auf einen meter an sie ran.
Wenn also bei uns nichts mehr läuft, dann könnte ich meine über 30 jahre alte pressluft harpune (corsario) aus dem keller holen,  es war damals die stärkste mit 9 m tödlicher reichweite, da kann man 3 stück mit einem schuss erlegen. Angler werden sich nicht aufregen an der mole, da sie ja solche "sportgeräte"  kennen. Als dank, könnte man von der düne eine geräuschlose  botschaft senden, sie ist 1,10 m lang und hat eine durchmesser von  8mm  kann 200 m weit durch die luft fliegen  an der spitze sind die dankesworte befestigt  weil die angler so lieb waren
Böse jungs würden einen aufschlagzünder nehmen. 

Spaß beiseite marko, wir werden uns ganz anständig benehmen wie es ein angler macht.
Okra1977 schreibt so schön, anfüttern, anfüttern, anfüttern, habe dabei angst, dass der seenotrettungskreuzer ölsperren legen muss - ich kenne leider nicht die grenze ab wann man sich strafbar beim anfüttern macht. Ich überlege noch ob ich zum bordietreffen mit pferd und wagen nach hvide sande komme. Als lockmittel bekommt jeder teilnehmer 35 kg. Hat sicherlich wirkung, den rest verkauft costas zum schleuderpreis vom pferdewagen aus, am parkplatz, wo die brandungsruten stehen. 
Eine neue ära beginnt dann in hvide sande, da alle angler nur noch meeräschen fangen wollen.


@ Quapie
du schreibst herringe - meinst du damit "herr der ringe" das ist inzwischen ein ausgelutschter streifen, da gebe ich dir recht. Haben sich viele reingezogen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Otto: morgen sind wir da mein freund. ob das wettr ein bischen mitspielt

mfg


----------



## Michael_05er (4. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



lighty09 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin noch neu hier, aber da ich für 2010 auch einen Angelurlaub in Havide Sande plane bin ich auch gespannt. Habe bisher ganz nettes zu Havide Sande gesehen.
> 
> ...


Hi,
wir hatten unser Ferienhaus in Argab (nahe HS) über Danwest gebucht und waren sehr zufrieden. Schau mal unter http://www.danwest.de/ Wegen der Forellenseen kannst Du mal unter http://dansee.dk/default.asp?act=forside&sprog=ger schauen, da sind diverse Seen vorgestellt. Ich habe aber keinen persönlich getestet. Grüße, Michael


----------



## Costas (4. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi

Betreffend Argab und Region. Wer weiss, wo genau die Merzfarm ist? Es gibt anscheinend eine Merzfarm zwischen der Hauptstrasse und dem Fjord. Wenn Ostwind herrscht, dann kriegt man unschöne Gerüche und jede Menge Fliegen auf das Ferienhaus.

Das betrifft natürlich nur eine sehr kleine Gruppe (10 bis 20) von Ferienhäuser aus den tausenden, die an der Westküste sind. Ich denke, Urlauber wären froh, wenn wir sie hier rechtzeitig davor warnen könnten.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## blue1887 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ okram
> Marko, das werde ich nie vergessen - ich suche sie und du fängst sie - es war ja eine sensation, hinzu kommt noch, dass es eine kapitale war. Habe festgestellt, dass die meeräschen in hs recht dick werden, selten trifft man solche kapitalen in den mediteranen gewässern an. Oft kam bei mir der gedanke auf, ob sie überhaupt noch schmecken - war sie gut vom geschmack her?
> Gebraten habe ich sie immer gegessen - sind lecker!
> Freue mich schon auf nächstes jahr - wir werden es mal versuchen.
> ...


 moin,der mit der Harpune:v ,den habe ich jetzt im Urlaub am Strand getroffen,hat mir genau das erzählt,wie er sie damit erledigt hat,weiss nicht ob er Däne ist ,hat mit mir nur englisch gesprochen
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## Michael_05er (4. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Betreffend Argab und Region. Wer weiss, wo genau die Merzfarm ist? Es gibt anscheinend eine Merzfarm zwischen der Hauptstrasse und dem Fjord. Wenn Ostwind herrscht, dann kriegt man unschöne Gerüche und jede Menge Fliegen auf das Ferienhaus.
> 
> ...


Hi Costas,
wir hatten unser Ferienhaus diesen Sommer genau in der betroffenen Ecke (Tingodden 329), genau hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...039&sspn=21.085965,50.405273&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16
Auf der anderen Straßenseite liegt die Nerzfarm. Zumindest hatten wir eine massive Fliegenplage, als der Wind eingeschlafen ist. Mit einer Handvoll Fliegenfänger im Gepäck würden wir aber wieder in die Gegend gehen, da dort unserer Einschätzung nach weniger los ist als nördlicher oder südlicher, wo viel mehr Ferienhäuser stehen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LutzLutz (4. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

so nun mein bericht.
vorweg ist zu sagen dass wir leider nicht zum heringsanglen kamen aber es sah auch nicht danach aus als ob gut gefagen wurde. es waren ca 10-20 angler am samstag an der schleuse beim vorbeifahren zu sehen....
es war ein aufenthalt der im zeichen des brandungsangeln stehen sollte
am freitag ging es los nach hvide sande.
als wir gegen 20 uhr in bjerregard ankamen gings sofort zum brandungsangeln.
wir konnten 3 flundern und 2 klieschen überwinden (25,28,30,35,41)
dann noch ein bisschen was essen und ab ins bett denn der nächste sollte ein besonderer werden.
wir standen auf, jeder duschte, guckten tv und frühstückten bevor es zum nordsö cup nach hvide sande gehen sollte.
als ich aus dt mich angemeldet hatte hieß es dass um 13 uhr startkartenausgabe wäre.
als ich um 13 uhr ankam war jedoch alles leer.
ich ging in den angelladen um meine karte zu holen, die auch dort lag aber es stellte sich heraus das die sektorziehung schon vorbei war und alle schon am strand waren und um 14 uhr sollte dann auch schon das angeln starten.
ich hatte keinen platz und sektor 
der junge im angelladen rief fritz den cheff vom laden an und der sagte ich solle in den sektor strandgarden und dann platz 24.
aber das nächste problem war dass wir die wattis zu hause gelassen hatten und nur die restlichen vom vortag noch dabei hatten weil wir eig meinen vater wieder zurückbringen sollten und das haus vor hvide sande lag und der sektor hinter hvide sande.
also erst ab zum sektor, zum wasser gerannt und alles aufgabut und dann sind vaddern und mein freund wieder mitm auto zum haus um die wattis zu holen.
als sie wiederkamen waren von den ca. 40 wattis vom vortag noch 3 über und ich hatte schon 5 butts.
am ende des angelns waren es 16 butts (15 flundern, 1 kliesche) wobei nur 12 maßig waren.
hinzukamen ca 5 bisse die ich noch versemmelt habe (warhscheinlich klieschen bisse weil ich vorher alle bisse verwandelt hatte und es alles flundern waren und dann auf einmal eine phase kam wo ich alle bisse verhaun hab bis auf einen und das war ne kliesche.danach hab ich alles wieder verwandelt und es waren alles wieder flundern)
die maßigen butts waren bis auf 2 alle über 30cm. 1x25, 1x27 und 10x ü.30
ich konnte den sektor strandgarden gewinnen und insgesamt wurde ich 3er da die sieger der anderen sektoren 17 bzw 19 maßige fische hatten.
der größte fisch war ein 48er dorsch und es wurden 336 fische auf ca 60 anglern gefangen. es gab nur 1 nichtfänger 

als preis gab es einen schönen pokal und einen gutschein für ein ferienhaus für eine woche von esmarch
es war ein super wochenende wozu der sektorsieg und der preis maßgeblich beigetragen haben.
mfg lutz


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

|laola:|laola:


Hallo Lutz,diese Welle ganz für dich.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (4. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Wolfsburg Virus
das wetter spielt mit, momentan ist es leicht am regnen und wir hätten jetzt reichlich platz :q - morgen scheint die sonne wieder - ich hoffe sie kommt durch :q Wünsch euch eine gute fahrt!

@ Blue1897
moin,der mit der Harpune:v ,den habe ich jetzt im Urlaub am Strand getroffen,hat mir genau das erzählt,wie er sie damit erledigt hat,weiss nicht ob er Däne ist ,hat mit mir nur englisch gesprochen
Grüsse Thorsten 

Thorsten, als ich es erkannt habe, was er so unter wasser treibt, habe ich aufgehört zu angeln und ihn förmlich begrüßt als er aus dem wasser kroch - meiner war kein däne - sprach pitchen englisch mit mir. Mit worten hatten wir eine kleine auseinandersetzung. Ich glaube, dass er aus den östlichen ländern kommt und nicht in dänemark lebt. 
Da er erfolg damit hat und ihm alles wurscht ist, wird er wohl regelmäßig dort sein unwesen treiben, mit harpune sowie mit der angel, denn die meeräschen sind ja da, wenn die schwarmfische wie hering und hornfisch auch da sind. Zum glück kann er diese fischarten nicht schießen. 
Es könnte der selbe gewesen sein - oder es hat sich in diesen kreisen schon rumgesprochen - dann müssen wir demnächst mit einer invasion rechnen - wie es bekannt ist beim herings- oder hornhecht rauben. 
Sie rauben ja nicht nur fische am tage sondern nachts gehen sie auf streifzug und plündern die häuser noch aus - nur eins haben sie im kopf, wie kann ich mich bereichern. Fast wöchentlich werden osteuropäische autonummern im radio durchgegeben, da sie ein raubzug durch dänemark machen.
So ist die situation und ich glaube, dass demnächst zur zeit wenn der hering da ist, zusätzlich noch ein schein benötigt werden muss, damit man in hvide sande angeln darf - in einigen gebieten ist dieses schon der fall. 
Dann müssen wir kein handtuch mehr am geländer knüpfen - damit wir einen platz unter den räubern bekommen :q da es sich nicht mehr lohnt. 
Gruss Otto

@ Michael_05er / @ Costas 
Ja, diese nerzfarm dort, kann zu einer kleinen plage werden, so wie ich gehört habe, soll südlich von HS auch noch die kläranlage liegen, die auch gerüche verbreiten soll - ob es stimmt, kann ich nicht sagen, jedoch hat man mir es gesagt - kann aber auch diese besagte nerzfarm sein. Nun liegen ja am holmsland klitt reichlich ferienhäuser, man sollte auch berücksichtigen, dass diese strasse dort, in der ferienzeit eine autobahn gleicht - keine gerüche - jedoch reichlich lärm und sich ein haus suchen, was nicht in nähe der staße liegt. Hinzu kommt noch der wind, der sich dort richtig entfalten kann - entweder von der see oder vom fjord - nicht umsonst ist es nordeuropas bestes surfgebiet. Ein üppiger bewuchs, muss man auch suchen, meistens ist er bei den bauernhäusern, die schon über 100 jahre alt sind, da halt ein strauch oder baum jahrzehnte braucht um sichtbar zu werden - wind, salz und sand verformen ihn. 
Man kann aber nicht immer alles bekommen, die meisten möchten ein hausboot haben aber es dürfen keine wellen kommen, wobei der preis ja auch eine große rolle spielt. 
Damit urlaubsplaner sich mal ein bild machen können, was der hauseigentümer einnimmt aber auch der urlauber bekommt für sein geld, hier ein kleines beispiel:
Mietpreis: 400 Euro ./. 30-40 % agenturprovision = ca. 250 Euro ./. 25 % Mehrwertsteuer = 187,50 Einnahmen, die er versteuert mit 50 % = 93,75 reingewinn
Nun kann er für 187,50 renovieren, dann zahlt er keine steuern ist dann jedoch eine soziale einrichtung für urlauber.
Anhand dieser kleinen rechnung - die natürlich etwas schwankt - kann man sich vorstellen, was man bekommt für sein geld.
Es sind tatsachen die ich poste, die man beim buchen eines ferienhauses berücksichten sollte, jedenfalls werden dort reichlich häuser - auch gute - angeboten.
Einige angler sind ja schon mit einer hütte zufrieden, wie man sie bei einigen put &take anlagen kennt, bzw. bei den campingplätzen - da macht der eigentümer richtig gewinn mit, da für den bau nur 2 qm holz benötigt wird.
Das gute an dänemark ist, dass jeder etwas hier finden kann für seinen geldbeutel.

@ LutzLutz

Lutz, Gratulation!
Ist doch trotz anlaufschwierigkeiten super gelaufen. Freue mich sehr darüber, dass du einer der Gewinner bist. Nochmals Gratulation!!!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Wolfsburg Virus
> das wetter spielt mit, momentan ist es leicht am regnen und wir hätten jetzt reichlich platz :q - morgen scheint die sonne wieder - ich hoffe sie kommt durch :q Wünsch euch eine gute fahrt!


 
ja danke danke. ich hab sehr schönes bier an board. das gönnen wir uns erstmal wenn wir da sind. ich skype dich morgen nochmal an.

mfg


----------



## LutzLutz (4. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

danke 
@lydum art center:
warst du zufällig auch da?....war ja da in diesem gebäude wo das museum ist.


----------



## porscher (4. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

otto wie meinst du das mit den Osteuropäern?muss man nun auch in dänemark mit einbrüchen im ferienhaus rechnen? ich fand es bisher als sehr sicher.kannst du das etwas ausweiten.du bekommst durch die dänischen medien ja mehr mit.bin gespannt...


----------



## LAC (4. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> danke
> @lydum art center:
> warst du zufällig auch da?....war ja da in diesem gebäude wo das museum ist.


 
@LutzLutz
nein, ich habe nicht am wettkampf teilgenommen, wobei ich im fischereimuseum ein- und ausgehe. War seit freitag vor zwei wochen in deutschland und bin erst samstag zurück gekommen. 
Mich interesieren diese touristischen angelveranstaltungen nicht, was soll ich mit einem gutschein für ein ferienhaus wo ich eine woche kostenlos wohnen kann |supergri ich fühle mich in meiner garage wohl, wobei der preis für dich ja super ist - sei froh das du unter den gewinnern bist - die meisten gehen leer aus.

Nachsatz:

@ Porscher
es ist ja schon weit gekommen, wenn man die fahrzeugnummern durchs radio bekannt gibt, mit der bitte sofort die ortliche polizei zu benachrichtigen. 
In vejers strand werden die sommerhäuser innerhalb von zwei stunden restlos ausgeräumt - als dank hinterlassen sie einen dicken haufen.
Sie sind auf schnäppchenjagd und wenn ich eine anfrage bekomme, wo sie die hausnummer wissen wollen, dann zucke ich schon, da sie auf dem parkplatz ihren pc bedienen und wenn du ihnen mitteilst, ja momentan ist es frei, dann hast du morgen kein inventar mehr drin. 
Zum glück geht dieses nicht bei uns im center. In dänemark ist es verboten an der tür etwas zu verkaufen, jedoch oft verlaufen sich diese ratten und dann steht eine oder einer in der tür bzw. schon in der küche und will mir heimische strandbilder verkaufen, das sieht ja nicht kriminell aus, da es sich ja um "kreative arbeiten" handelt. Jedenfalls ist es plunder und solch ein verkauf ist verboten, und da der däne kaum seine türen abschließt, wenn er mal eben auf dem feld ist oder mal kurz weg muss, ist die sache schon vorprogramiert. 
Nun will ich nicht alle über einen kamm scheren, jedoch höre ich in den medien genug und von einheimischen, wo mal eben alles umgepflügt wurde in der wohnung. 
Es sind sogar banden, die hallen angemietet haben und diesen als umschlagplatz nutzen, dann und wann räuchert die polizei ein nest aus - so sieht es aus im staate dänemark. 
Wobei ein umschlagplatz für fisch für mich hvide sande ist  - denn was ich gesehen habe, das kann man sich nicht vorstellen, was alles in kleinlastwagen transportiert wurde - unvorstellbar.
Oft frage ich mich, sind einige zu blöd oder will man es nicht sehen, was alles an fisch außer lande geschleppt wird. Ich schreibe nicht von 500 heringe - ich meine kleintransporter, die wöchentlich nach hvide sande kommen um fische zu holen.
Alles für den eigenverbrauch.
Wenn ich von morgens bis abends jeden tag angeln würde, könnte ich ein ganzes geschäft beliefern mit fisch - zum glück habe ich keinen an der pfanne.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @LutzLutz
> nein, ich habe nicht am wettkampf teilgenommen, wobei ich im fischereimuseum ein- und ausgehe. War seit freitag vor zwei wochen in deutschland und bin erst samstag zurück gekommen.
> Mich interesieren diese touristischen angelveranstaltungen nicht, was soll ich mit einem gutschein für ein ferienhaus wo ich eine woche kostenlos wohnen kann |supergri *ich fühle mich in meiner garage wohl,* wobei der preis für dich ja super ist - sei froh das du unter den gewinnern bist - die meisten gehen leer aus.


 


Hallo Otto,#h

Ulrike und ich haben es letztens aber durchaus als Luxus 
empfunden,unsere "Köttelskisten" kurzfristig in deiner 
"Garage" parken zu dürfen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Detty (4. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin Moin!
Endlich hab ich auch mal wieder zeit hier etwas zum besten zu geben
Ich war vor 2 Wochen in Hvide Sanden,leider nur für 3 Tage hatte Ottos Tel.Nummer immer dabei aber leider keine Zeite..beim nächsten mal!
Ja das mit den einbrüchen in Ferienhäuser ect wird immer schlimmer.
Ich kenne noch das DK wo jeder seine Haustür auflies oder im Winter den Wagen vorm Kaufmann kurz mit laufendem Motor abstellte.Diese Zeit ist wohl geschichte.
Ich bin eine Zeit lang nur nach Hirtshals zum erholen und fischen gefahren und als ich dann 2007 mal wieder nach Hvide Sande fuhr dachte ich mir oh Gott hier auch schon...Osteuropäer(?) aus verschiedensten Ländern die natürlich auch nur zum Urlaub machen dort hinfahren...wer schlimmes denkt ...tztztztz
Es gibt aber auch Dänen die das ein oder andere gern mal mit nehmen.Damals muss so um 2005 2006 gewesen sein ging es auch durch die Dänischen Medien das zitat "Gelangweilte Jugendliche"vorzugsweise in Nordjütland Deutsche Luxusautos aufbrechen und sie nach einer Spritztour wieder abstellen oder aber in einem Ferienhaus einbrechen wo sie Angelausrüstung vermuten um sie weiter zu verkaufen!Ich fahr nun seid mehr als 20 Jahren nach DK und bin zum glück verschont geblieben,noch nicht mal das gute Tuborg haben sie mir genommen das im Winter auf der Terrasse zum kühlen stand!


----------



## LAC (5. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ CCH
beim nächsten mal klappt es mit dem treffen.

Ich gebe dir recht auch dänen machen es - bei uns hat ein und derselbe, dreimal eingebrochen jedesmal habe ich ihn erwischt, er hat mal bei uns gearbeitet und dachte er wäre ein schlauer fuchs, da er sich bestens auskannte. Jetzt darf er unser areal nicht mehr betreten und hat für diese taten einige monate abgesessen - insgesamt jedoch etwa zwei jahre, da er woanders auch etwas unliebes gemacht hat.  Er kennt mich gut, bewundert mich, weil ich ihn immer erwischt habe und hat wahnsinnige angt vor mir, sicherlich weil er meine harpune kennt. Er weiß, dass man damit schweine beim laufen festnageln kann -auch wenn sie schon 60 m entfernt sind. Seine ehem. freundin ist auch etwas besonderes, sie kamm immer mit zwei halbe kampfhunde an. Einmal habe ich eine gespräch mit ihr geführt und sie vom grund verwiesen, da setzte sie die hunde an, sie konnte sie kaum noch halten, da habe ich mich verabschiedet und kam mit einer mistgabel zurück und sagte zu den hunden - dieses gerät hat ganz scharfe spitzen, sagt das mal euer frauchen, das haben sie nicht verstanden. zum glück hat sie es verstanden und verschwand.
Es sind also auch dänen die böses tun und da dieser landstrich ein dünn besiedeltes gebiet ist, wo die kleinen städte weit auseinander liegen, klaut man schnell mal ein moped, fährt damit nach hause und wirft es einfach im graben so auch mit fahrräder. Einige wie der o.g. hatte mopeds im keller versteckt.
In hvide sande ist ein verrückter, der fährt ohne versicherung und ohne auspuff zig mal über die brückr der schleuse - da rührt sich keiner, muss wohl alles verwandschaft sein.
Die kriminalität nimmt zu und in kopenhagen, werden bandenkriege ausgeführt - meistens mit tödlichem ausgang, sie schießen die leute einfach von der strasse aus, durch die glasscheibe eines lokales vom hocker.
Gammelfleisch wird frisch angeboten und ständig werden prostituierte aufgegriffen, die aus den östlichen ländern hier eingeschleppt wurden und sich breit machen und die "schweinepest" verbreiten.
Hier pulsiert es und ein nebenmann beim angeln - ein deutschrusse, der in deutschland lebt, sagte zu mir, dass er schon mal einen übers geländer ins wasser geworfen hat - ich sagte einen hornhecht, weil etwa 30 stück zwischen seinen beinen auf dem boden lagen, nein ein angler der ihm zu nahe gekommen ist - da er platz braucht beim angeln. 
Hier bewegt sich gewaltig was und jeder macht sich breit, es kommt mir vor, schneller als die ordnungshüter reagieren, da man dieses vor jahren gar nicht kannte - sie hinken einfach nach. Der hammer war, als ich letztes mal in kopenhagen war, da entwickelte sich ein angemeldetes straßenfest, welches auch noch von der stadt finanziell unterstützt wurde im laufe der nacht, zu einer großen strassenschlacht. Die polizei hatte den auftrag nicht einzugreifen - sie hat zugeschaut, wie ein schaden von sechstelligen euros innerhalb von kurzer zeit angerichtet wurde. Auos wurden umgeworfen,  die schaufensterscheiben vernichtet und die gazen einrichtungen der läden zertrümmert. Jeder konnte machen was er wollte, die polizei hat nicht eingegriffen, obwohl die strasse wie ein schlachtfest aussah. Ich glaube sie fanden es gut, denn wenn man eingreift passiert ja nichts mehr außer man bekommt selbst was ab - wer will das schon#q
Es ist die neue zeit - früher musste man arbeiten - der fortschritt hat dafür gesorgt, dass man jetzt viel freizeit hat und man sucht sich das beste aus, wo man gewinn bei machen kann, da kommen einige auf die verrücktesten ideen.

In der bahn werden ja ständig noch kontrollen gemacht, wenn man die grenze überschreitet - sehr oft werden welche erwischt und in padborg mitgenommen, da ihre papier nicht stimmen, da sie keine einreisegenehmigung haben oder was auch immer, jedenfalls wie sie sich verhalten ist immer gleich, sie können es gar nicht verstehen und machen ein ganz trauriges gesicht  und kullern mit ihren dunkelen augen und fragen, was sie denn falsch gemacht hätten - sie haben doch papiere und können sich ausweisen - das stimmt, in den neuen ländern, die noch gar nicht im atlas erwähnt werden.
Zum glück sind nicht alle menschen so, die meisten sind anständig und ehrbare bürger da sie eine krawatte  und saubere schuhe tragen.


----------



## Michael_05er (5. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Michael_05er / @ Costas
> Ja, diese nerzfarm dort, kann zu einer kleinen plage werden, so wie ich gehört habe, soll südlich von HS auch noch die kläranlage liegen, die auch gerüche verbreiten soll - ob es stimmt, kann ich nicht sagen, jedoch hat man mir es gesagt - kann aber auch diese besagte nerzfarm sein. Nun liegen ja am holmsland klitt reichlich ferienhäuser, man sollte auch berücksichtigen, dass diese strasse dort, in der ferienzeit eine autobahn gleicht - keine gerüche - jedoch reichlich lärm und sich ein haus suchen, was nicht in nähe der staße liegt. Hinzu kommt noch der wind, der sich dort richtig entfalten kann - entweder von der see oder vom fjord - nicht umsonst ist es nordeuropas bestes surfgebiet. Ein üppiger bewuchs, muss man auch suchen, meistens ist er bei den bauernhäusern, die schon über 100 jahre alt sind, da halt ein strauch oder baum jahrzehnte braucht um sichtbar zu werden - wind, salz und sand verformen ihn.
> Man kann aber nicht immer alles bekommen, die meisten möchten ein hausboot haben aber es dürfen keine wellen kommen, wobei der preis ja auch eine große rolle spielt.
> Damit urlaubsplaner sich mal ein bild machen können, was der hauseigentümer einnimmt aber auch der urlauber bekommt für sein geld, hier ein kleines beispiel:
> ...


 
Hi Otto,
ich wollte nicht sagen, dass wir mit unserem Haus unzufrieden waren. Es lag ja auch noch direkt an der Straße, aber das hat uns auch kaum gestört (es war noch keine Ferienzeit). Auch sonst waren wir sehr zufrieden und haben fürs nächste Jahr in derselben Ecke wieder gebucht. Wir hatten schon das Gefühl, viel für unser Geld zu bekommen. Ein paar Fliegen nehmen wir in Kauf, wenn dafür die Gegend nicht so voll ist und unsere Hunde am Strand Platz haben. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (5. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi Otto,
> ich wollte nicht sagen, dass wir mit unserem Haus unzufrieden waren. Es lag ja auch noch direkt an der Straße, aber das hat uns auch kaum gestört (es war noch keine Ferienzeit). Auch sonst waren wir sehr zufrieden und haben fürs nächste Jahr in derselben Ecke wieder gebucht. Wir hatten schon das Gefühl, viel für unser Geld zu bekommen. Ein paar Fliegen nehmen wir in Kauf, wenn dafür die Gegend nicht so voll ist und unsere Hunde am Strand Platz haben.
> Grüße,
> Michael


 
Michael, was willst du mehr haben - wenn alles stimmt und man ist zufrieden, kann man sich nicht beklagen und man sollte sofort wieder buchen.  Die meisten häuser sind ja ok, daß unter den tausend häusern auch nieten dabei sind, ist normal. Nun kann sich ein renoviertes haus kaum verändern, jedoch wöchentlich die personen die es bewohnen - alle sind super und jeder hat seinen eigenen lebensstil - da kommt oft freude auf.:q 
Mir wurde berichtet, daß kaum einer fliegen leiden kann, man jagd sie sogar und wartet ab, bis sie von der nase der frau sich auf eine wand setzten, erst dann schlägt man zu. Man ist befreit vom übel, keiner hat ein blaues auge und nach drei wochen verlässt man den schlachthof. Elektrische killer werden abgelehnt, da sie strom kosten und der jagdtrieb nicht ausgelöst wird. Deshalb hat dieser vermieter seine häuser mit holzwände verkleidet- da man sie bessser reinigen kann - sonst müsste er immer neu streichen, nach dem wechsel.
Man könnte sie auch fliesen und die reinigung mit dem dampfstrahlgebläse  vornehmen - aber wer will schon in einem schlachthaus wohnen, da fühlt man sich ja nicht wohl. :q


----------



## Martin J (5. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

moin, moin 
Wir waren in den Herbstferien in Hvide Sande und in dem DanCeter Büro in sondervig haben wir ein Gespräch mitbekommen wo jemand erzählte das sein Haus aufgebrochen wurde als er mit seinem Hund unterwegs war ihm wurde Bargeld und digi cam und andere sachen  geklaut .


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Martin J schrieb:


> moin, moin
> Wir waren in den Herbstferien in Hvide Sande und in dem DanCeter Büro in sondervig haben wir ein Gespräch mitbekommen wo jemand erzählte das sein Haus aufgebrochen wurde als er mit seinem Hund unterwegs war ihm wurde Bargeld und digi cam und andere sachen geklaut .


 


Ist natürlich mehr als ärgerlich.#q
Aber es ist keine neue Entwicklung.Bereits vor über 20 Jahren warnte die Polizei vor Hausaufbrüchen.Und zu der
Zeit waren die Osteuropäer noch kein Thema.Ich habe mir 
bereits damals dadurch geholfen,indem ich halt ein Schließ-
fach bei einer Bank gemietet habe.Meine Kohle lag dort
für kleines Geld sicher.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Tisie (5. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi,

hat man eigentlich eine Chance, den durch Diebstahl im Ferienhaus entstandenen Schaden irgendwie ersetzt zu bekommen? Gibt's eine Versicherung, die da greift?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat man eigentlich eine Chance, den durch Diebstahl im Ferienhaus entstandenen Schaden irgendwie ersetzt zu bekommen? Gibt's eine Versicherung, die da greift?
> 
> Gruß, Matthias


 

Ich kanns nicht beschwören,aber möglicherweise die
Hausrat.:m

Gruß
Jürgen  |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

so leute wollte cu sagen. wir düsen gleich los zu otto. ich war ja auch schon lange nicht mehr in dänemark. hahahaha. machts gut bis montag

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> so leute wollte cu sagen. wir düsen gleich los zu otto. ich war ja auch schon lange nicht mehr in dänemark. hahahaha. machts gut bis montag
> 
> mfg


 



Achtung an der Grenze,
machen z.Z. Gesichtskontrolle.:m
Nicht,das deine Frau allein dort oben ankommt.:q

Schönen Urlaub
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (5. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Martin J / @ Tisie / @ Jürgen

Es ist wirklich ärgerlich wenn eingebrochen wird und etwas gestohlen wird. Wir empfehlen keine wertegenstände im haus zu lassen . Ein schließfach wie jürgen es erwähnt hat ist gut. Für größere teile auch summen :q haben wir einen tressor - jedoch habe ich vor einiger zeit einen schock bekommen, da ich im fernsehen gesehen habe, wie profis auch solche "klötze" in minuten öffnen können. Ich kann ihn nur mit dem schlüssel öffnen und oft habe ich daran gedacht, was mache ich, wenn ich den schlüssel verliere - dann geht nur noch säge oder schneidbrenner.
Ich glaube die haftpflichtversicherung vom mieter zahlt, wenn der einbruch gemeldet wird und festgestellt wurde, es ist eingebrochen worden. 
Denn täglich werden auch koffer auf den flugplätzen als verloren gemeldet bzw. gestohlen - sollte er nicht gefunden werden - zahlt dann die versicherung von der fluggesellschaft. Nun sind auch da personen aufgefallen u.a. auch ein staatsmann in deutschland, der ständig seine koffer als verloren gemeldet hatte - bis man festgestellt hat, dass er betrügereisch immer gearbeitet hat.
Ich will nicht auf die osteuropäer schimpfen, natürlich verhalten sie sich nicht immer richtig, dieses machen aber auch die mitteleuropäer. Selbst kinder beklauen ihre eltern und einige hausgäste nehmen mit, was nicht niet und nagelfest ist. 
Zum glück sind auch ehrliche leute dabei und wir können uns heute nicht mehr beklagen, jedoch hatten wir früher auch ausrutscher. Ich könnte ein buch darüber schreiben.
Innerhalb eines jahres kneifen blumenfreunde solange die zweige ab, als ableger - bis einer denkt, schade es fällt auf, wenn ich einen zweig abbreche, sie wissen nicht, dass es früher mal ein üppiger busch war der jetzt nur noch drei zweige hat. 
Einbrecher müssen nicht immer durch die tür kommen, einige schlafen im haus, da sie es gemietet haben.

Ein einbruch in ein ferienhaus ist ja sehr leicht - man muss es nur beobachten und wenn freie bahn ist - schlagen sie zu. 

Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, eine bande hat man ausgeräuchert, sie haben hallen angemietet, die als umschlagplatz dienten. Noch zusätzlich hatte man räume dort an ausländischen personen vermietet - und als alles hochflog, sagten diese personen, sie wüssten nicht was das für zeug ist, was in den hallen steht :q wir schlafen hier nur 14 tage, dann fahren wir nach hause.
Solange menschen auf der welt die finger noch bewegen können - wird geklaut und wer das nicht glaubt, der muss sich selbst durchleuchten, ob seine kleinen finger nicht irgendwann mal lang geworden sind.

Die hotelkette maritim hat jedes jahr 150.000 Euro verlust durch diebstahl.
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0,1518,99757,00.html

Es sind auch liebe menschen darunter z.b. hatte eine dame zu mir gesagt, die defekte schale auf dem regal habe ich weggeschmissen und habe ihnen eine neue gekauft. Es war ein antikes stück, die mit einer zeichnung versehen war und stammte aus dem zweistromland von den hethitern, diente nur der dekoration, wert etwa 400 euro Nun hatt ich eine schöne heile schale mit einem gepressten gelben seestern dort stehen - wert 1,5 euro. Zum glück war der müllman noch nicht da, sie steht heute wieder am alten platz.Sie hatte sich gedanken gemacht und wollte das haus verschönern  :q 

Ich glaube, das der diebstahl und schaden ingesamt gesehen in dk, von den mietern größer ist, als die der einbrüche, Wobei beim einbruch die räume restlos leer geräumt werden - was jedoch dann die versicherung bezahlt.
Kann mich aber auch täuschen - jedoch höre ich viel.


----------



## blue1887 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> so nun mein bericht.
> vorweg ist zu sagen dass wir leider nicht zum heringsanglen kamen aber es sah auch nicht danach aus als ob gut gefagen wurde. es waren ca 10-20 angler am samstag an der schleuse beim vorbeifahren zu sehen....
> es war ein aufenthalt der im zeichen des brandungsangeln stehen sollte
> am freitag ging es los nach hvide sande.
> ...


 moin moin,na das ist doch super gelaufen, Glückwunsch,:mbei Esmarch buchen wir schon seid Jahren ,waren immer zufrieden mit den Häusern.
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## Tisie (6. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Vielen Dank für die Info, Otto!

Es ist immer sehr unterhaltsam, Deine Beiträge mit Hintergrundinfos über unser geliebtes Urlaubsland zu lesen #6



blue1887 schrieb:


> bei Esmarch buchen wir schon seid Jahren ,waren immer zufrieden mit den Häusern.


Das kann ich bestätigen, wir sind mit Esmarch auch sehr zufrieden #6

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## LAC (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Thisie

Matthias, da freue ich mich  Neuste information ist, dass der hafen in hvide sande größer gemacht werden soll in den nächsten jahren. Ein Plan, den ich aus sicherer quelle heute bei einer besprechung erfahren habe. Er wird groß ausgebaut, die wassertiefe wird mehr und so angelegt, dasss große fischkutter ihn u.a. bei sturm - dieses geht zur zeit nicht - anlaufen können.  Sie laufen die nördlichen häfen in dk an. Die nördliche mole wir noch länger ausgebaut. Es soll förmlich ein umschlaghafen fürs inland werden. In hvide sande wird sich was bewegen - es ist halt der nabel zur welt 

Das mit der mole verlängern kommt ja den anglern zugute, da dann eine noch bessere angelmöglichkeit besteht.
Wunderte mich darüber, da in esbjerg der fischereihafen zu gemacht wurde und hier er ausgebaut werden soll. So sehen sie es, kann ich verstehen von den fischern, da sie inzwischen große schiffe benötigen um an fisch zu kommen - sind dann lange draußen auf see in anderen gewässern. Die schiffe die sie benötigen - können in hs nicht liegen.

Ob sie noch fische in den nördlichen gebieten finden werden, wenn der hafen fertig ist - steht auf einem anderen blatt - jedenfalls machen sie sich gedanken und müssen mit den fischen ziehen - sonst ist das ende in sicht, die fischerstadt bekommt dan ein neues flair und strahl wie eine verlassene goldgräberstadt.

Man könnte dann eintritt nehmen und hafenrundfahrten anbieten und für die angler werden im hafen fischbecken angefertig, wo sie mit dem tretboot zum fangpaltz fahren. je nach geldbeutel können sie dann hering, makrele, dorsch oder leng fangen - zwar nicht lange, da der besatz immer schlechter wird. Macht nichts, bis zum lebensende kann noch geld geschöffelt werden.
Und nach mir die sintflut.

Die weltweiten fischfangprobleme sind ja bekannt - empfehle jeden der sich für fische interessiert nur ein buch von Charles Clover: fisch kaputt - vom leerfischen der meere und die konsequenzen für die ganze welt.
Er schildert nicht nur die fakten, sondern analysiert auch die politischen und wirtschaftlichen zusammenhänge. Wer es gelesen hat versteht dann alles etwas besser oder gar nicht mehr. 
http://www.dradio.de/dkultur/sendungen/kritik/371641/

viel glück beim angeln


----------



## Asathôr (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moinsen!

Wir waren letzte Woche in Hvide Sande. Aber ohne Angelei, weil mit Familie und nur ne Woche, da wollten die Mädels lieber andere Sachen angucken. 
Mehr als ein paar Heringe und kleine Platten bekommt man dort im Hafen um die Zeit sowieso nicht. Hab mal geguck, wer da alles so rumsteht; waren ja allerhand Leute... Aber soo viel haben die auch nicht rausgeholt. Nur um die Mittagszeit, so von 12-14 Uhr wurde es mehr. Hatte ich vorher auch schon bemerkt, das mit den Zeiten. Die Fangquote stieg um Mittags herum immer beträchtlich an, um dann 2 Std. später wieder abzunehmen.

Seehunde waren auch vor Ort, die haben immer so "niedlich" (O-Ton meiner Mädels) aus dem Wasser geguckt und die Angler beobachtet. Ja, sah wirklich schräg aus, wie die denn die Leute anstarrten, so nach dem Motto, jetzt tauche ich ab und fress euch den Fisch wech. :q

Schönen Gruss von Asathôr


----------



## LAC (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Komme gerade von hvide sande - sieht nicht gut aus  - man muss schon reichlich werfen um einen hering am haken zu bekommen. Nach berichten der angler lief vor zwei tagen nichts.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Komme gerade von hvide sande - sieht nicht gut aus - man muss schon reichlich werfen um einen hering am haken zu bekommen. Nach berichten der angler lief vor zwei tagen nichts.


 


@ Otto,#h

streng dich an.Willst doch wohl im Dezember nicht mit 
leeren Händen kommen?|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (8. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Was hat die Karte zu bedeuten ???
Heringsfanverbot ???
Schonbezirke ??


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Achtung an der Grenze,
> machen z.Z. Gesichtskontrolle.:m
> Nicht,das deine Frau allein dort oben ankommt.:q
> 
> ...



deswegen wunder ich mich ja jedesmal das du so sicher ankommst. hahaha.

so bin wieder zuhause. 3,5 stunden. das war schnell. bericht wird folgen

mfg


----------



## LAC (8. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Pit der Barsch
teile mir mal den link mit, wo du die karte gefunden hast, ich habe einige seiten vom ministerium durchstöbert, finde sie nicht.
Betrachte ich die bereiche die abgebildet sind, dann sind es es sehr wichtige gebiete, ich glaube dass dort für die erwerbsfischerei nicht gefischt werden darf und zum teil die ausübung der angelei auch nicht, da es zum teil einläufe sind - wo eine sperrzone ist, wobei ja auch u.a. der gesamte schleusenbereich in hvide sande erfasst ist. Dort wird ja von der gemeinde z.b. das heringsfestival veranstaltet, dann können auch angler dort angeln, wie es bis jetzt üblch war. Würde jedoch ein fischer dort im nadelör mit netzen arbeiten, dann hätte er mit einem schlag, sein netzt voll u.a. auch mefos und lachse.
Das würde die wirkung haben, wie in einigen ländern in den buchten und mündungen, die glasaale abgefischt werden, bevor sie aufsteigen. 
Gruss Otto

@ Fabi, eben zuhause und schon im board, kannst wohl nicht schnell genug den bericht schreiben, dass du heringe gelandet hast und ich nur zwei stück |supergri Ich habe ja die seehunden studiert, und eine fotoserie davon geschossen, trotzdem danke, dass du mir deine angel 5 minuten geliehen hast :q:vik:ein super erfolg |supergri|supergri|supergri den ich erst mal verkraften muss.
Jedenfalls waren es super gespräche die ich mit den anglern geführt habe, einige standen schon zweit tage dort und beobachteten beim werfen und einholoen nur die seehunde - fisch gabs leider nicht, jedoch berichtete einer, dass im frühjahr das wasser von fisch gekocht hat :q unvorstellbar - war sicherlich jetzt zu kalt :q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Pit der Barsch
> teile mir mal den link mit, wo du die karte gefunden hast, ich habe einige seiten vom ministerium durchstöbert, finde sie nicht.
> Betrachte ich die bereiche die abgebildet sind, dann sind es es sehr wichtige gebiete, ich glaube dass dort für die erwerbsfischerei nicht gefischt werden darf und zum teil die ausübung der angelei auch nicht, da es zum teil einläufe sind - wo eine sperrzone ist, wobei ja auch u.a. der gesamte schleusenbereich in hvide sande erfasst ist. Dort wird ja von der gemeinde z.b. das heringsfestival veranstaltet, dann können auch angler dort angeln, wie es bis jetzt üblch war. *Würde jedoch ein fischer dort im nadelör mit netzen arbeiten, dann hätte er mit einem schlag, sein netzt voll* u.a. auch mefos und lachse.
> Das würde die wirkung haben, wie in einigen ländern in den buchten und mündungen, die glasaale abgefischt werden, bevor sie aufsteigen.
> ...


 

@ Otto,#h

genau das von dir geschilderte habe ich vor 1-2 Jahren an der Schleuse beobachtet.Die zwei Fischer sind knapp der Lynchjustiz durch die Angler entgangen.#q
Behörden: Keine Spur.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (8. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo LAC.
Diesen Link habe ich vor einige Zeit zugeschickt bekommen.

Es ging um das Heringsfangverbot in Augustenborg.... für Angler!!! Oder nicht ???

Irgendwie bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das überhaubt stimmt mit Augustenborg.
Naja das ist auch ein anderes Thema.

Hier der Link !

http://fredning.fd.dk/

Gruß Pit


----------



## LAC (8. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> genau das von dir geschilderte habe ich vor 1-2 Jahren an der Schleuse beobachtet.Die zwei Fischer sind knapp der Lynchjustiz durch die Angler entgangen.#q
> Behörden: Keine Spur.
> ...


 
@ Jürgen, das glaube ich dir - da gehen die angler auf die barrikaden, so wie jetzt bei den seehunden 
Die fischer denken ja nur an sich, ich habe einen film, da wird eine kontrolle bei einem fischer durchgeführt, als man ihn fragte wie lang sein netz ist- sagte er die erlaubte größe - dann haben sie gemessen und die länge des netzes hört gar nicht auf - muss wohl mit einem abgebrochen zollstock gemessen haben |supergri- der fischer konnte es gar nicht verstehen, das es so lang war. Das netz wurde beschlagnahmt und er wurde bestraft. 
Wenn ich in deutschland bin, komme ich vorbei - berichte mal von den hs zukunftplänen - ist gewaltig was sie vor haben, sie müssen es machen, sonst kann man keine fische mehr in hs löschen - da inzwischen die fischereischiffe - die noch fische fangen - inzwischen eine größe haben, dass man hs nicht mehr anlaufen kann. Sind gewaltige zukunftspläne - könnte sein, das vorher der fischbestand fertig ist - das ist auch nicht schlimm, dann werden kartoffeln verschifft, wir haben ja hier die sandkartoffel - die liebt man weltweit. |supergri
Anstatt fischbrötchen wird man sich dann auf reibekuchen umstellen müssen. Sie kennen diese nicht 

@ Pit der Barsch
habe mir die seiten durchgelesen 
hier ein Link betreffend des ringköbing fjordes
https://www.retsinformation.dk/Forms/R0710.aspx?id=8647
ist auch auf der seite. 
Habe mir nochmal alles angesehen - es sind die einläufe, wo das angeln sowie fischen verboten ist, da es sperrzonen sind. Wie weit das angeln noch erlaubt ist in hs, kann ich nicht sagen, - es wird ja bald ein überseehafen - wo dann bei sturm auch fischpiratenschiffe unterschlupf suchen - es kann sich im laufe der jahre alles ändern, noch ist erlaubt dort - außerdem müssten man ja mit einer hundertschaft anrücken um eine kontrolle vorzunehmen. Die menschen die dort den küstenstrich beleben, sind ja keine einheimische, touristen sind es und zugereiste die dort inzwischen als arbeitskräfte gebraucht werden. !2 familien haben früher auf dem holmslandklitt gelebt - die kennen sich aus - ist halt der nabel der welt. |supergri Schade, dass ich nicht zwischen dünen groß geworden bin - dann wüsste ich mehr |supergri

Hier mal ein Auszug, wenn einer keinen fischereischein hat.

§ 60 Personen, die in Freizeit-oder Sportfischerei, und nicht auf Verlangen der Kontrollbehörde hat die Zahlungsbelege und ausweisen, wird innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Aufforderung den Betrag zu zahlen. In 2008, entspricht die Höhe der Angler 500 in 2008, die Höhe der Sportfischer DKK 1.000 ab dem 1. Januar 2009 entspricht dem Betrag von 560 kr für Angler und 1100 DKK für Sportfischer.


----------



## LAC (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Wolfsburg Virus

Fabi, wann kommt denn deine umwerfende berichterstattung. Bist du immer noch am zählen der fische, oder hast du problem beim zählen mit den fingern bekommen.
Du solltest sie schon zählen und nicht nur in zwei hände halten - auch wenn du unter schockeinwirkung der stückzahlen stehst und es nicht verstehen kannst.
Es reicht doch für den eigenverbrauch :q ein töpfchen heringsstipp ist doch was leckeres.
Du hast doch keine fotos gemacht, sende dir mal welche, damit auch fische zu sehen sind |supergri|supergri|supergri

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Gestern habe ich mir mal eine auskunft geholt im touristik büro betreffend der visiönären gedanken in hs. Es ist noch nichts öffentliches wurde mir berichtet, jedoch sollen neue arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden - dieses hört sich gut an. Der hafen wird vergrößert und die mole auch und es wird eine neue schifsverbindung geben zwischen hs und ringköbing. Die alte für touristen mit der schwarzen louis (die inge im wahn ja mal kaufen wollte) existiert ja nicht mehr. Die jetztige soll frachten transportieren u.a. auch windflügel, da ja auf der anderen seite des fjordes weltweit eines der größten hersteller sie produziert. Nicht schlecht :q dann hat man eine direkte verbindung zur welt und mit recht kann man dann sagen - wie ich es jetzt schon immer höre - wir sind der nabel der welt. :q Da von hs aus, für die dunkelen tage in der welt - das licht geliefert wird. Es sind schon visionäre und helle gedanken. Keine schlechten gedanken, denn wo können schon touristen hautnah eine weltweiten "umschlagplatz" in touristenorten erleben.
HS - hamburg - rotterdam - lissabon - venedig - hongkong und zurück - war schon immer mal mein traum. :q:q:q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Wie immer ist Hvide Sande eine Reise wert. Wir, meine Mutter, meine Frau und mein Angelfreund Matze, hatten uns bei Otto für drei Tage eingenistet und wollten reichlich Heringe fangen. In der Nacht angekommen,  haben wir Otto beim Arbeiten überfallen und standen gleich mit Bier und Havana  in der Tür. Er war alleine und  die Nacht wurde lang und ein frühes Aufstehen war für uns unmöglich. Otto klopfte schon an der Terrassentür, da lagen alle noch im Bett. Jedoch mittags waren wir startklar und fuhren zur Schleuse..  Kurz einen Rundgang gemacht ob was gefangen wurde, überall sah es schlecht aus. Ein zwei Heringe lagen in den  Eimern. Eigenartig, dass S-Stürmer Otto, keine Angel mitgenommen hatte, als wenn er den Braten gerochen hätte. Nun ging es los – ich habe zig mal geworfen,es lief nichts.dann habe ich gezielt  es auf Seehunde versucht, Otto regte sich auf,  ich sollte seine Tiere in Ruhe lassen.  Alle waren wir lustig,  jedoch hatte ich eine Wut im Bauch da einfach nichts lief.  Dann riss mir Otto die Angel aus der Hand und hat  das Vorfach gewechselt und  auch wie ein Verrückter geworfen, in allen Ecken hat er sie gesucht und  hat auch zwei nach kurzer Zeit gefangen. Er gab mir die Angel zurück und sagte, mach weiter. Wie ein Verrückter habe ich dann geangelt,  Hänger bekommen, Bleie und Paternoster verloren und  hatte schon kein Bock mehr. Die Schleusen waren die ganze Zeit auf und es lief nichts aber auch wirklich nichts. Otto verpisste sich holte sich ein Fischbrötchen und sprach mit den Anglern und lachte ständig. Mein Angelkollege Matze hat  auch nur zugeschaut und gelacht, seine Angel war noch im Futter.  Otto brüllte von der Brücke des öfteren Stromkante, Stromkante  Ich verstand ihn gar nicht und habe weiter geangelt in der strömung,  dann zeigte er mir die Stromkanten und ich habe geworfen und geworfen bis die  Rolle warm lief. Endlich merkte ich  den ersten Zupfer an meiner Rute und ich hatte einen Hering dran. So ging es einige Stunden weiter und nach und nach habe ich dann  insgesamt vier Heringe gefangen. Dann hatte ich kein Bock mehr 



Der zweite Tag lief anders ab,  wie fuhren gemeinsam zur Schleuse, Otto die Ratte hatte wieder keine Angel dabei. Als ich die leeren Eimer gesehen habe, hatte ich schon kein Bock mehr, jedoch habe ich die Angel reichlich ins Wasser versenkt,  Matze packte seine Angel wieder nicht aus und Otto fotografierte nur die  Seehunde. Ich wollte mal vorne am der Mole an der Hafeneinfahrt auf Hering gehen. Die Stelle ist eng ist und dort sah ich auch keine  Seehunde. Otto sagte,  ob ich einem Anker dabei hätte. Ich habe es jedenfalls versucht und stellte fest, das mein Paternoster nicht auf Grund kam, dann habe ich zwei Bleie dran gemacht und mehrmals geworfen,  dann ging es ganz leicht. Meine  Bleie waren verschunden, die Öse hatte sich geöffnet. Feierabend, ich hatte kein Bock mehr. Zum Schluß zeigte mir Otto die Seehunde, sie lagen auf der anderen Seite an Land im Sand, ich dachte es wären Steine.   
Die Frauen  angerufen dass sie nach HS kommen sollen, gemeinsam haben wir dann einen Zug durch Hvide Sande gemacht und Kaffe und Kuchen gegessen und Fischbrötchen und  Krabben gekauft.   Otto hat sich verabschiedet und ist gefahren. Matze und ich  wollten dann noch  auf  Platte gehen, da es letztes mal gut lief. die Frauen schnell zum Haus gebracht und dann aber los. Hatte die Angel noch nicht ausgepackt,  da rief Otto vom Handy meiner Frau an und fragte wo wir bleiben, er wollte noch mit uns zum Fjord  auf Barsch und Hecht gehen.  Dieser Hund, es wurde abgelehnt, da wir unsere Wattwürmer verangeln wollten.  Der Wind war kalt und kräftig, die Schnur wurde ständig an Land getrieben. Auch hier lief nichts, dann kam Regen auf und wir haben abgebrochen.


Danach haben wir mit Otto noch  reichlich gefeiert. Am nächsten Tag haben wir uns dann auf die Socken gemacht. Der  Abschied war gegen Mittag, habe kurz Inge gesehen, verdammt was der alte Bock nicht alles hat. Musste Gas geben, da Werder Bremen Pflicht ist, 3, 5 Stunden haben wir gebraucht.#h Insgesamt, habe wir tolle Tage verlebt und reichlich gelacht:q,  auch wenn wir kaum Fische geangelt haben. War Super, im Mai schlagen wir richtig zu. 

Danke Otto für die Fotos, ich wollte garnicht so viel Fisch im Kahn haben.:mlieber in der Pfanne.

Achso und deine dressierten Robben kannst auch nächstes mal zurückpfeifen,klauen die Fische direkt von der Platform.Sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Döschkopp (10. November 2009)

*AW: Fünen Angelurlaub*

Moin Angelfreunde,
wir planen einen Familienurlaub mit Angeltur:q. Unsere Frauen haben sich ein Haus in Fünen oberhalb der großen Brücke ausgeguckt. So nun zu uns Anglern, Brandungsangeln naja gut aber zu Pilken entweder mit Leiboot oder mit eigenem. Kennt sich jemand dort oben aus? Würde mich über Tips oder Anregugen freuen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Wolfsburg Virus
> 
> *Fabi, wann kommt denn deine umwerfende berichterstattung.* Bist du immer noch am zählen der fische, oder hast du problem beim zählen mit den fingern bekommen.
> Du solltest sie schon zählen und nicht nur in zwei hände halten - auch wenn du unter schockeinwirkung der stückzahlen stehst und es nicht verstehen kannst.
> ...


 

@ Otto,#h

der Kleine wird bestimmt immer noch den Havanna vernichten,den er nicht abgedrückt hat.:r

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ach Jungs,

es ist immer wieder schön eure Berichte zu lesen. Kann mir vorstellen, wie ihr so dasitzt und vergeblich oder erfolgreich Heringe angelt.

Leider mußte ich meinen Maiurlaub absagen, :c einige Termine haben sich verschoben. Hoffe nun auf einen Wohnwagenurlaub nördlich von HS im September.
Kennt jemand die CP-Plätze dort?

Herzliche Grüße Oelki


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Ach Jungs,
> 
> es ist immer wieder schön eure Berichte zu lesen. Kann mir vorstellen, wie ihr so dasitzt und vergeblich oder erfolgreich Heringe angelt.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Mädel,#h

wenn du doch schon in der Gegend bist,warum nicht
in HS ???|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> der Kleine wird bestimmt immer noch den Havanna vernichten,den er nicht abgedrückt hat.:r
> 
> ...



jürgen wenn du mal nüchtern wärest dann hättest du mein beitrag schon gesehen :m:m:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> jürgen wenn du mal nüchtern wärest dann hättest du mein beitrag schon gesehen :m:m:m


 



In Ordnung Kleiner,:m

mein Zeitgefüge ist heute etwas durch einander gekommen.
Aber das kannst du beim nächsten Treffen wieder gut machen. 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, schön geschrieben, so viele zeilen für so wenig fische :q jedoch ist es die wahrheit, es lief halt nichts.  Du sollst nicht immer alles verraten z.b. wo die seehunde liegen, sie stehen unter schutz.  Der seehund mit den zwei fischen - habe ich dir einfach mal geschickt,  er stammt nicht von hvide sande -  er ist noch im trainigslager in esbjerg, schau dir mal das hellblaue wasser an. Beim nächsten abschied verbinde ich dir die augen, damit du nicht alles siehst, nicht dass du noch einen erhöhten blutdruck bekommst und das lenkrad nicht mehr bewegen kannst - junger spund. Ich werde mich rächen, rufe dich nächstes mal nicht an vom handy  deiner frau. 
Wie geht es ihr, sollte nicht heute die operation durchgeführt werden- ist alles ok jetzt mit dem knie? 

@ Döschkopp
dein posting ist etwas verrutscht, hvide sande liegt an der nodrsee in jütland. Setze es doch hier als neues thema ein dann bekommst du mehr antworten. Kenne zwar fünen jedoch angelmäßig nur den süden, wobei ich mir gedanken mache welche brücke du meinst, denn fünen hat mehrere. Zum boot kann ich nur sagen bring es mit. wenn es geeignet ist - das boot was ich sehe ist gut für fünen.

@ Jürgen
havana !  
Irre ist, die truppe kam in der nacht hier an und haben mich überfallen,  inge war zum glück nicht da - dann haben sie bei mir im wohnzimmer drei sofas beschlagnahmt und gesoffen wie die tiere - ich holte zur krönung,  dann einem korb voller harter getränke und fand den havana, es war noch die flasche vom frühjahr, die er mitgebracht hatte. War ne lustige nacht - so soll es ja sein - sie ist jetzt gekillt worden. Das foto wo die truppe drauf ist war im anderen haus, wurde mit selbstauslöser gemacht. Beim Abschied hat sich Fabi bei inge richtig vorgestellt - ich habe ein schrecken bekommen - sie kannte ihn ja nicht - als er weg war, sagte sie zu mir, ist er das, der wild ist auf fisch und nichts fängt - nein sagte ich, der andere. bin ich nicht lieb zum fabi.

@ Oelki
Anntte, wir haben ja gar nicht richtig geangelt deshalb die magere beute - wir haben mehr das lachen vorgezogen.
Was ist los mit dir - warum nicht im mai ?
Egal ob ferienhaus oder wohnmobil, aber der september ist ein schlechter monat für die angelei in hvide sande da die schwarmfische nicht da sind, da läuft nur brandung, fjord oder fluss . Willst du nördlich von hvide sande stehen, waren da nicht deine eltern früher immer, so klingelt es noch in meinen ohren.
In HS ist einer aber auch im südlichen bereich sind mehrere Nymindegabe hat einen großen mit schwimmhalle usw. Wobei für mich der beste in vejers ist, direkt in den dünen am meer (vejers strand campig) und du kannst mit deinen eltern direkt am strand fahren mit dem wagen.


----------



## rainzor (11. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Wobei für mich der beste in vejers ist, direkt in den dünen am meer (vejers strand campig) und du kannst mit deinen eltern direkt am strand fahren mit dem wagen.


 
Nee Otto, da muß ich die widersprechen. Der von der Lage her Beste liegt in Börsmose. Auch direkt an den Dünen, mitten im Naturschutzgebiet. Und an den Strand kann man auch mit dem Auto fahren, nur das es nicht so voll ist wie in Vejers. Ich habe am Strand in Vejers schon echte Staus erlebt, wie eine deutsche Autobahn im Feierabendverkehr.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Wolfsburg Virus
> Fabi, schön geschrieben, so viele zeilen für so wenig fische :q jedoch ist es die wahrheit, es lief halt nichts.  Du sollst nicht immer alles verraten z.b. wo die seehunde liegen, sie stehen unter schutz.  Der seehund mit den zwei fischen - habe ich dir einfach mal geschickt,  er stammt nicht von hvide sande -  er ist noch im trainigslager in esbjerg, schau dir mal das hellblaue wasser an. Beim nächsten abschied verbinde ich dir die augen, damit du nicht alles siehst, nicht dass du noch einen erhöhten blutdruck bekommst und das lenkrad nicht mehr bewegen kannst - junger spund. Ich werde mich rächen, rufe dich nächstes mal nicht an vom handy  deiner frau.
> Wie geht es ihr, sollte nicht heute die operation durchgeführt werden- ist alles ok jetzt mit dem knie?



hallo sie ist schon wieder zuhause. es geht so mit ihr. schmerzen sind natürlich da.

achso jürgen das machen wir

mfg


----------



## LAC (11. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



rainzor schrieb:


> Nee Otto, da muß ich die widersprechen. Der von der Lage her Beste liegt in Börsmose. Auch direkt an den Dünen, mitten im Naturschutzgebiet. Und an den Strand kann man auch mit dem Auto fahren, nur das es nicht so voll ist wie in Vejers. Ich habe am Strand in Vejers schon echte Staus erlebt, wie eine deutsche Autobahn im Feierabendverkehr.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 
@ Rainer,
dass in börsmose auch ein guter campingplatz liegt bestreite ich nicht, wer die natur liebt ist dort richtig aufgehoben. außer natur wird jedoch dort nichts geboten. Den befahrbaren strand kenne ich sehr gut, er ist nicht zu vergleichen mit dem strand in vejers, er hat andere eigenschaften und oft fahren sich dort fahrzeuge fest. Ein deutscher sommergast, der dort auf dem campingplatz lebt, spielt "retter" und frischt damit seine urlaubskasse auf. Oft habe ich erlebt, dass gerade an diesem strand sich einer festgefahren hat und froh war, dass noch ein mensch kam, der helfen konnte, bevor die nacht einbrach. 
Ich kenne beide strände wie meine westentasche, da wir ein ferienhaus in vejers strand, erste dünenreihe in höhe der rettungsstation besitzen. Auch in vejers kann man sich festfahren, jedoch sind dort immer menschen, die helfen können, dieses ist nicht in börsmose der fall - wenn ich jetzt dort hinfahre, ist kein mensch am strand. 
Wobei die gegend fantastisch ist, für menschen die nur natur lieben. In unmittelbarer nähe, ist ein platz für hirschbeobachtungen, er zählt zu den besten in dk - ich gebe garantie - 40 hirsche täglich.
Nun bin ich ein gegner, dass man mit fahrzeugen am strand fährt - ich akzeptiere, wenn man dort einen platz für behinderte einrichten würde.
Was jedoch an den befahrbaren stränden in dänemark zu sehen ist, gleicht oft einer kirmes. Hier sieht man, wie unterschiedlich die menschen veranlagt sind - da sich am strand, ein gefühl von freiheit entwickelt, lassen sie sich aus und zeigen ihr gesicht. Unvorstellbar - was dort oft abläuft und oft lebensgefährlich für andere menschen.
So sind wir - deshalb muss alles geregelt werden.


@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, ein gruß von mir und gute besserung wünsche ich ihr.


----------



## rainzor (11. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,

natürlich hast Du Recht, ich habe mich dort auch schon festgefahren. Zum Glück waren Leute da, die kostenlos geholfen haben. Und außerhalb der Saison ist dort wirklich kein Mensch. Aber die Fülle in Vejers ist mir dann doch zu viel. Das mit dem Stau war kein Witz, hab' ich dort wirklich schon erlebt.
Mit deiner Kritik am Fahren am Strand hast Du natürlich vollkommen Recht. Die Leute können sich halt nicht anständig benehmen. Ich hab' auch schon welche gesehen, die sind mit ihrem Auto bis an die Wasserkante gefahren. Nach einer netten Strandwanderung stand es dann bis zu den Radkästen in der Nordsee. Und für die Umwelt wird es auch nicht das Beste sein.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (11. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> natürlich hast Du Recht, ich habe mich dort auch schon festgefahren. Zum Glück waren Leute da, die kostenlos geholfen haben. Und außerhalb der Saison ist dort wirklich kein Mensch. Aber die Fülle in Vejers ist mir dann doch zu viel. Das mit dem Stau war kein Witz, hab' ich dort wirklich schon erlebt.
> Mit deiner Kritik am Fahren am Strand hast Du natürlich vollkommen Recht. Die Leute können sich halt nicht anständig benehmen. Ich hab' auch schon welche gesehen, die sind mit ihrem Auto bis an die Wasserkante gefahren. Nach einer netten Strandwanderung stand es dann bis zu den Radkästen in der Nordsee. Und für die Umwelt wird es auch nicht das Beste sein.
> ...


 

Hallo Rainer

ich reiche dir die hand :m so sehe ich es auch.
Etwas kann ich auch noch erwähnen betreffend mit dem auto bis an die wasserkante fahren.
Vor einigen jahren fuhren in der nacht auf der insel römö, einige glaubensbrüder einer sekte mit ihren fahrzeugen bei ebbe bis zur wasserkante. Es sind kilometer. Sie wollten dort im knietiefen wassere ein ritual abhalten, da sie an den weltuntergang glaubten. Wo sie nicht dran geglaubt haben war, das die flut schneller kommt als der weltuntergang. Dann wollten sie losfahren, dieses ging jedoch nicht mehr, da der sand - wenn er nass ist - wie treibsand wirkt und wenn eine wasserschicht schon über dem sand steht, die reifen wie ein saugstopfen wirken. 
Eine große rettungsaktion mit schiffe, hubschrauber usw. setzte sich in der nacht in bewegnung, alle autos abgesoffen, mehrere menschen geretten, jedoch auch einige ertrunken.
Damit möchte ich nur sagen, dass einige sehr leichtsinnig dieses sehen.
Gruß Otto


----------



## rainzor (12. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

In dem Fall würde ich nicht sagen leichtsinnig, sondern konsequent. Wenn die Welt sowieso untergeht, ist es doch egal, was mit den Autos passiert.:q

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ja mit dem Fest fahren ist das schon so ne Sache.
Nicht wahr Otto#6


----------



## porscher (12. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

nix los? keine fangmeldungen?


----------



## LAC (12. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Hechtkiller
da denke ich immer noch dran. Habe schon viele aus dem sand gezogen, jedoch diese bestimmte, die du anscheidest, war der hammer - der wagen stand schon bei den fischen im fjord. Klappte jedoch  

@ porscher
die heringe sind da in hs, jedoch kaum feriengäste, geschweige angler - du kannst auch nur um die mittagszeit angeln, die andere zeit ist es dunkel


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center;271698
die heringe sind da in hs schrieb:


> jaja auch dressiert die herringe damit keiner was abbekommt :q


----------



## Pit der Barsch (12. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ LAC

Ab 3 April sind wir nächstes Jahr in HS für eine Woche

Und da wird es doch mal möglich sein ein Pils mit DIR zu trinken !?


:#2::#2::#2:


----------



## LAC (12. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ quappi

Bei den heringen habe ich ein problem, sie gehorchen nicht aufs wort, versuche jedoch mein bestes mit der angelei - das fluppt - da bleibt nicht viel über, nur noch für den eigenverbrauch - für die, die aufs wort gehorchen |supergri|supergri

@ Pit der Barsch
gerne, sollte ich noch nächstes jahr bei kräften sein, da dieses ganze dressur - die hier abläuft - kraft kostet. Du hast jedoch glück, dass wir uns sehen, denn der punkt ist schon überschritten, da ich die finger nicht mehr krumm machen kann, sonst würde ich mich erschießen.|supergri|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ quappi
> 
> Bei den heringen habe ich ein problem, sie gehorchen nicht aufs wort, versuche jedoch mein bestes mit der angelei - das fluppt - da bleibt nicht viel über, nur noch für den eigenverbrauch - für die, die aufs wort gehorchen |supergri|supergri
> 
> ...


 

Ach Otto,#h

du kennst mich doch als hilfsbereiten Kumpel.
Hast du eigentlich deine Gasdruck-Harpune noch?|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (13. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jürgen, es ist ein museumstück, diese "granate", du kannst sie nur drei/vier mal einsetzen- dann gehen dir die kräfte aus zum spannen - muss also gut zielen können. Habe jedoch für dich ein blasrohr, da kannst du mich - zwischen den anglern - förmlich wegpusten. Gebe dir aber nur einen pfeil :q wenn du mich nicht getroffen hast bekommst du 50 pfeile von mir geschenkt zum üben. 
Soll ich vorher damit einige phyllobates terribilis streicheln ? Dann treten zwar nebenwirkung ein - macht jedoch sorgenfrei und mit schweinegrippe hat man nichts mehr am hut. :q:q:q

Nachsatz: Habe gerade auf arte einen sehr guten film gesehen , wie die gewässer in nordamerika vernichtete werden - der lachsbestand ist zusammen gebrochen - das wasser ist giftig  - die indianer kämpfen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen, es ist ein museumstück, diese "granate", du kannst sie nur drei/vier mal einsetzen- dann gehen dir die kräfte aus zum spannen - muss also gut zielen können. Habe jedoch für dich ein blasrohr, da kannst du mich - zwischen den anglern - förmlich wegpusten. Gebe dir aber nur einen pfeil :q wenn du mich nicht getroffen hast bekommst du 50 pfeile von mir geschenkt zum üben.
> Soll ich vorher damit einige *phyllobates terribilis* streicheln ? Dann treten zwar nebenwirkung ein - macht jedoch sorgenfrei und mit schweinegrippe hat man nichts mehr am hut. :q:q:q
> 
> Nachsatz: Habe gerade auf arte einen sehr guten film gesehen , wie die gewässer in nordamerika vernichtete werden - der lachsbestand ist zusammen gebrochen - das wasser ist giftig - die indianer kämpfen.


 

Otto,#h

lass mal gut sein,den Froschschenkeln habe ich schon lange
abgeschworen,zu stark gewürzt.
Denkst du bei Gelegenheit mal bitte an den Film aus alter
Zeit,den du mir mal korieren wolltest?:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen, es ist ein museumstück, diese "granate", du kannst sie nur drei/vier mal einsetzen- dann gehen dir die kräfte aus zum spannen - muss also gut zielen können. Habe jedoch für dich ein blasrohr, da kannst du mich - zwischen den anglern - förmlich wegpusten. Gebe dir aber nur einen pfeil :q wenn du mich nicht getroffen hast bekommst du 50 pfeile von mir geschenkt zum üben.
> Soll ich vorher damit einige phyllobates terribilis streicheln ? Dann treten zwar nebenwirkung ein - macht jedoch sorgenfrei und mit schweinegrippe hat man nichts mehr am hut. :q:q:q
> 
> Nachsatz: Habe gerade auf arte einen sehr guten film gesehen , wie die gewässer in nordamerika vernichtete werden - der lachsbestand ist zusammen gebrochen - das wasser ist giftig - die indianer kämpfen.


 

also otto dein blasrohr den anglern anbieten #d habt ihr keine frauen in hs #c funtz das denn noch wenn man das alter bedenkt ;+ mann mann das schon ne ecke da #h|supergri aber wie bekommst du 50 pfeile zum blasen dort zusammen ?


----------



## LAC (13. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> also otto dein blasrohr den anglern anbieten #d habt ihr keine frauen in hs #c funtz das denn noch wenn man das alter bedenket ;+ mann mann das schon ne ecke da #h|supergri


 
quappi,
mein freund, ich verstehe dich nicht Nur ausgesuchte personen dürfen mein blasrohr im mund nehmen, es sind meine freunde. Ich besitze zwei stück, sie unterscheiden sich in größe und art, d.h. für männer und frauen besitze ich unterschiedliche. Willst du denn auch mal blasen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> quappi,
> mein freund, ich verstehe dich nicht Nur ausgesuchte personen dürfen mein blasrohr im mund nehmen, es sind meine freunde. Ich besitze zwei stück, sie unterscheiden sich in größe und art, d.h. für männer und frauen sind sie unterschielichen. Willst du denn auch mal blasen?


 


Hallo Otto,#h

gut das du es gelesen hast.#6
Der Quappi scheint wirklich ein kleines Schweinchen zu sein.
Denk mal,was die anderen Boardies fast über uns zwei gedacht hätten.#d
Man sollte ihn evtl. für die Boardferkelwahl vorschlagen.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> quappi,
> mein freund, ich verstehe dich nicht Nur ausgesuchte personen dürfen mein blasrohr im mund nehmen, es sind meine freunde. Ich besitze zwei stück, sie unterscheiden sich in größe und art, d.h. für männer und frauen sind sie unterschielichen. Willst du denn auch mal blasen?


 
klar doch! wenn otto schon nen angebot macht das rohr zu blasen kann man nur anehemen  aber wo ich mir gedanken mache , 2 verschiedene , kannst du das in deinem alter noch wegstecken ;+ wird ja interessant im mai! habe so nen rohr noch nicht geblasen!!!!!!!!sozusagen noch jungfräulich #t


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> klar doch! wenn otto schon nen angebot macht das rohr zu blasen kann man nur anehemen  aber wo ich mir gedanken mache , 2 verschiedene , kannst du das in deinem alter noch wegstecken ;+ *wird ja interessant im mai! habe so nen rohr noch nicht geblasen!!!!!!!!sozusagen noch jungfräulich* #t


 


@ Quappi,#h

du bist im Mai auch da?|welcome:
Mal schauen,wer welches Rohr von Otto zugeteilt
bekommt.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> gut das du es gelesen hast.#6
> Der Quappi scheint wirklich ein kleines Schweinchen zu sein.
> ...


 
weißt doch wahre liebe gibbet nur unter anglern!!! aber wenn man otto in den haaren kraueult weiß man nicht genau ob es der bart oder die intime behaarung ist fühlt sich beides gleich an :q:q:q:q


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Quappi,#h
> 
> du bist im Mai auch da?|welcome:
> Mal schauen,wer welches Rohr von Otto zugeteilt
> ...


 
pfingsten die woche geplant aber noch nicht gebucht! wird aber klappen#6 denn beschäftigen wir uns beide mit otto`s rohr


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> weißt doch wahre liebe gibbet nur unter anglern!!! aber wenn man otto in den haaren kraueult weiß man nicht genau ob es der bart oder die intime behaarung ist fühlt sich beides gleich an :q:q:q:q


 


Na,

ich kenne nur Ottos Kopf- und Brustbehaarung.Weiter ist
er bei mir noch nicht gegangen.
Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

denn musst du die tiefen noch ergründen


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> denn musst du die tiefen noch ergründen


 

Lass mal gut sein,
so weit geht mein Forschungsdrang nun doch nicht.#d
Sollte ich mal nähere Infos benötigen,so werde ich Inge
oder dich fragen.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## okram24 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ihr seid Schweine, hier bleib ich!!!:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



okram24 schrieb:


> *Ihr seid Schweine*, hier bleib ich!!!:vik:


 

Hallo Marko,#h

solch bösen Worte aus deinem Mund.#d

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> pfingsten die woche geplant aber noch nicht gebucht! wird aber klappen#6 denn beschäftigen wir uns beide mit otto`s rohr


 

Quappi,#h

ich bin vom 8.-15.5. oben.Wirst also mit den Resten der Rohre vorlieb nehmen müssen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## okram24 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Jürgen,

aus meiner Feder, nicht Mund!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

jo der jürgen das ein ganz schlimmer. jürgen wir sind nächstes jahr vom 15 mai an 1-2 wochen da ? schaffst das ?

mfg


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Quappi,#h
> 
> ich bin vom 8.-15.5. oben.Wirst also mit den Resten der Rohre vorlieb nehmen müssen.:m
> 
> ...


 
na denn wiel spass beim verschiessen. sind ja dann nur noch leere blasrohre für mich da |evil:


----------



## LAC (14. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ quappi
nun bin ich einen tag mal abwesend, da lese ich von intimen stellen und haare, nein, nein, nein. unvorstellbar. :q
Inzwischen wurde ich selbst getroffen, der liebe gott hat mich umgeblasen, dabei habe ich mir eine erkältung oder auch scheinegrippe zugezogen - bin nicht voll drauf, jedoch kann ich im wahn noch antworten. 
Du kennst mich, jedoch nur mein sauerkraut über den ohren, die haare im gesicht sowie brust. Die intimen bereiche kennst du nicht, jedoch kannst du sie kennenlernen, da ich auch haare auf den zähnen habe. Pass schön auf, sonst beisse ich dir die ohren ab, wenn du mir etwas ins ohr flüstern willst,  :q das geht schnell und schmerzlos, teilst du es mir schriftlich mit, beisse ich dir nicht die finger ab, da ich ja haare auf den zähnen habe. Es wird dann ein leidensweg - du hund -  und ich blase dich vom hocker.:vik: mit den worten - zum schluss nehme ich erst einen pfeil, weil ich mitleid habe.
Freue mich schon, wenn du hier bist, werde bärenfallen aufstellen, damit ich dich erwische. 

Wann bist du denn genau hier - wir könnten ja schon mal einen termin fürs bordietreffen in hs planen - wir sind ja eine große familie :q |splat2:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ quappi
> nun bin ich einen tag mal abwesend, da lese ich von intimen stellen und haare, nein, nein, nein. unvorstellbar. :q
> Inzwischen wurde ich selbst getroffen, der liebe gott hat mich umgeblasen, dabei habe ich mir eine erkältung oder auch scheinegrippe zugezogen - bin nicht voll drauf, jedoch kann ich im wahn noch antworten.
> Du kennst mich, jedoch nur mein sauerkraut über den ohren, die haare im gesicht sowie brust. Die intimen bereiche kennst du nicht, jedoch kannst du sie kennenlernen, da ich auch haare auf den zähnen habe. Pass schön auf, sonst beisse ich dir die ohren ab, wenn du mir etwas ins ohr flüstern willst,  :q das geht schnell und schmerzlos, teilst du es mir schriftlich mit, beisse ich dir nicht die finger ab, da ich ja haare auf den zähnen habe. Es wird dann ein leidensweg - du hund -  und ich blase dich vom hocker.:vik: mit den worten - zum schluss nehme ich erst einen pfeil, weil ich mitleid habe.
> ...



hallo genau ein boardie treffen das wärs mal. ich wäre dabei.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo genau ein boardie treffen das wärs mal. *ich wäre dabei.*
> 
> mfg


 

Da hätte ich ja gewaltiges Glück.
Ich bin eine Woche vorher da.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Da hätte ich ja gewaltiges Glück.
> Ich bin eine Woche vorher da.|supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



hallo ja hast recht das ist glück. sonst hätte ich noch umgebucht.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



			
				WolfsburgVirus;2719761[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> ]hallo ja hast recht das ist glück. sonst hätte ich noch umgebucht[/COLOR].:m


 


Hallo Fabi,#h

sei mal ganz lieb,sonst fange ich dir wieder alle Fische
weg.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## *Hobbyangler* (14. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich bin auch nächstes Jahr im Mai dabei.


----------



## LAC (15. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jürgen, mich hats erwischt, solch eine wirkung ist mir unbekannt. Laufe schon zwei tage wie falschgeld rum, noch kann ich es verkraften. Wenn´s sclimmer wird, hole ich mir tabeletten. Inge meinte eine woche tunesien würde auch helfen.|supergri 

@ alle maikäfer
 sind ja schon die ersten bewegungen im mai zu sehen,  können ein treffen in der zeit vom 08. - 15.5. machen, Wer ist denn in der zeit in hvide sande.?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen, mich hats erwischt, solch eine wirkung ist mir unbekannt. Laufe schon zwei tage wie falschgeld rum, noch kann ich es verkraften. Wenn´s sclimmer wird, hole ich mir tabeletten. Inge meinte eine woche tunesien würde auch helfen.|supergri
> 
> @ alle maikäfer
> sind ja schon die ersten bewegungen im mai zu sehen,  können ein treffen in der zeit vom 08. - 15.5. machen, Wer ist denn in der zeit in hvide sande.?



danke otto echt nett von dir. schön das du an mich denkst und ich erst ab den 15 da bin.|krach:


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen, mich hats erwischt, solch eine wirkung ist mir unbekannt. Laufe schon zwei tage wie falschgeld rum, noch kann ich es verkraften. Wenn´s sclimmer wird, hole ich mir tabeletten. Inge meinte eine woche tunesien würde auch helfen.|supergri
> 
> @ alle maikäfer
> sind ja schon die ersten bewegungen im mai zu sehen, können ein treffen in der zeit vom 08. - 15.5. machen, Wer ist denn in der zeit in hvide sande.?


 

Entschuldige Otto,:m
aber Inge hat nen Knall.Kauf dir lieber ein tunesisches
Bett und leg dich da hinein.Dann kann die Haremsdame
deines Herzen dich ja pflegen.
Solltest aber zwischendurch mal an dir hinunter schauen,
ob evtl. ein Ringelschwänzchen zu sehen ist.Dann könnte 
sogar ein Arzt weiter helfen.

Schöne Grüße und gute Besserung von Ulrike und mir.|wavey:


----------



## LAC (15. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, sehe es mal nicht so eng, ich mache mir auch schon meine gedanken. Es kann ja sicherlich - wie leztes mal - eine tolle runde werden, jedoch hat der monat mai reichlich tage und wenn einer nur eine woche bleibt, dann wird er sicherlich nicht 14 tage länger buchen - für dieses treffen. Jeder der interesse zeigt, sollte seine zeit angeben, wann er im mai in hvide sande ist, dann kann eine planung gemacht werden. Wenn sich genug melden, könnte man ja auch zwei treffen im mai machen. Jedoch müssen bordies interesse zeigen - sonst läuft gar nichts. Mit jürgen, treffe ich mich immer, egal wann er kommt.

@ Jürgen, da hast du recht, wobei es verlockend ist, inzwischen geht es mir jedoch etwas besser - schätze mal, dass es in den nächsten tagen verschwunden ist.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Wolfsburg Virus
> Fabi, sehe es mal nicht so eng, ich mache mir auch schon meine gedanken. Es kann ja sicherlich - wie leztes mal - eine tolle runde werden, jedoch hat der monat mai reichlich tage und wenn einer nur eine woche bleibt, dann wird er sicherlich nicht 14 tage länger buchen - für dieses treffen. Jeder der interesse zeigt, sollte seine zeit angeben, wann er im mai in hvide sande ist, dann kann eine planung gemacht werden. Wenn sich genug melden, könnte man ja auch zwei treffen im mai machen. Jedoch müssen bordies interesse zeigen - sonst läuft gar nichts. Mit jürgen, treffe ich mich immer, egal wann er kommt.
> 
> @ Jürgen, da hast du recht, wobei es verlockend ist, inzwischen geht es mir jedoch etwas besser - schätze mal, dass es in den nächsten tagen verschwunden ist.



hallo genau wir müssten mal sammeln. also ich fange an

Boardtreffen in Hvide Sande im Mai

01.ich stehe vom 15-25.05.2010 zu verfügung
02.


----------



## blue1887 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

schade,ich bin nächstes Jahr bereits am 10 April für ne Woche dort#c
grüsse Thorsten


----------



## Quappenjäger (15. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ quappi
> nun bin ich einen tag mal abwesend, da lese ich von intimen stellen und haare, nein, nein, nein. unvorstellbar. :q
> Inzwischen wurde ich selbst getroffen, der liebe gott hat mich umgeblasen, dabei habe ich mir eine erkältung oder auch scheinegrippe zugezogen - bin nicht voll drauf, jedoch kann ich im wahn noch antworten.
> Du kennst mich, jedoch nur mein sauerkraut über den ohren, die haare im gesicht sowie brust. Die intimen bereiche kennst du nicht, jedoch kannst du sie kennenlernen, da ich auch haare auf den zähnen habe. Pass schön auf, sonst beisse ich dir die ohren ab, wenn du mir etwas ins ohr flüstern willst, :q das geht schnell und schmerzlos, teilst du es mir schriftlich mit, beisse ich dir nicht die finger ab, da ich ja haare auf den zähnen habe. Es wird dann ein leidensweg - du hund - und ich blase dich vom hocker.:vik: mit den worten - zum schluss nehme ich erst einen pfeil, weil ich mitleid habe.
> ...


 
bin in der pfingstwoche da :m hoffe dein rüssel tropft nicht so dolle wegen der schweinegeschichte |uhoh: vom hockerblasen finde ich auch nicht schlecht |kopfkrat.
mit der bärenfalle kannst du vergessen den ich bin zu klein und sie schlägt über meinem kopf zu. da kann ich locker unterdurchlaufen. da würde ich eher eine für mäuse und ratten empfehlen |rolleyes


----------



## LAC (16. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> bin in der pfingstwoche da :m hoffe dein rüssel tropft nicht so dolle wegen der schweinegeschichte |uhoh: vom hockerblasen finde ich auch nicht schlecht |kopfkrat.
> mit der bärenfalle kannst du vergessen den ich bin zu klein und sie schlägt über meinem kopf zu. da kann ich locker unterdurchlaufen. da würde ich eher eine für mäuse und ratten empfehlen |rolleyes


 
@ Quppi, das bedeutet in der zweiten hälfte im mai. Werde mal eine kleine aufstellung später machen, wenn sich mehr gemeldet haben. Bedenke am 23. wird bei uns gefeiert - buddelparty - da ist nicht nur pfingsten bei uns.

Meinen rüssel, habe ich inzwischen unter kontrolle, jedoch ist mein husten noch fest und es sind geräusche als wenn ein vulkan brodelt
Wusste nicht deine größe. Jetzt noch solch einen umstand machen, diese kleinen mausefallen noch spannen, nein, nein.
Eine fliegenklatsche genügt - platsch, platsch, dann hängt der kopf runter, wenn du nur ein geräusch hörst, z.b. ein pfeifen, habe ich mit der kante geschlagen. :m Dann serviere ich ihn dir, auf ne schlachtplatte.:q:q 
Gruß


----------



## angler1996 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

mal ne praktische Frage, da ich so langsam am Tanken bin. Was machen denn die Platten etc. so? Tuckert die Solea z.Zt. noch über's Meer?
Tak und viele Grüße
A.


----------



## LAC (16. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Angler
ich kann es dir nicht sagen, komme zwar gerade aus hs, jedoch nicht vom plattfischangeln. Jedenfalls ist es ruhig hier geworden.

@olav-aus-zuff
Olav, da lacht das herz, habe jetzt zwei donhaie für´s museum. Der heutige hat eine länge von 1,05 m. Das ist schon beachtlich in der heutigen zeit. Dr. K. habe ich angerufen, er will ihn ganz haben - nächste woche versende ich sie von deutschland aus.
Gruss otto


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Angler
> ich kann es dir nicht sagen, komme zwar gerade aus hs, jedoch nicht vom plattfischangeln. Jedenfalls ist es ruhig hier geworden.
> 
> @olav-aus-zuff
> ...



otto am besten du bringst ihn selber dahin. dann kannst hier bei uns zwischenstop  machen.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> otto am besten versendes du die lebend. das wäre doch geil.
> 
> mfg


 

Hat der letzte Schlag auf den Hinterkopf auch nicht
gewirkt? #d

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hat der letzte Schlag auf den Hinterkopf auch nicht
> gewirkt? #d
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



jürgen ich glaub du bist mit dir selbe rnicht zufrieden. kannst du auch normal ??

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> jürgen ich glaub du bist mit dir selbe rnicht zufrieden. kannst du auch normal ??
> 
> mfg


 

@ Fabi,

kann auch normal,muß nur mal ans Wasser dann wirds 
wieder besser,versprochen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## porscher (17. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

erzählt mal lieber was gerade in hvide sande los ist!!! oder ist gerade niemand vor ort?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fabi,
> 
> kann auch normal,muß nur mal ans Wasser dann wirds
> wieder besser,versprochen.:m
> ...



du bist doch schon so oft am wasser

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> du bist doch schon so oft am wasser
> 
> mfg


 

Leider nicht,habe mich von der Infektion noch nicht
so ganz erholt.Da bin ich bei dem Schmuddelwetter
lieber noch vorsichtig.Daher auch wohl meine miese
Laune.Tut mir leid,das gerade du was davon abgekriegt
hast.Mach ich beim nächsten Treffen wieder gut.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (17. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ W-Virus

Fabi, das mit dem vorbei kommen geht nicht.

Habe gerade mit einigen tiergruppen gespräche geführt. Mein seehund sagte zu mir, wenn er brüllt, dann zucken die ganzen angler in hvide sande. Ein schwein vom bauer aus der nachbarschaft sagte, wenn es husten würde, hätte dieses eine wirkung,  als wenn wolfsburg-virus hustet, dann würde der ganze planet sich in die hose scheixen. :q:q
Hab keine scheeketten um aus dem dreck zu kommen - virus-verseuchter :q:q

@ an alle
nun möchte ich mich mit einem lächeln bei den bordies entschuldigen, wenn es um meine postings geht, betreffend der seehunde, da ich immer einen scherz gemacht habe, einige bordies haben dieses erkannt und sind mit aufgesprungen und haben mitgemacht, einige jedoch glaubten, ich hatte sie trainiert oder soweit gebracht, dass sie mir aufs wort gehorchen  und den anglern die fische vom haken fressen. Dieses stimmt natürlich nicht - es war einfach eine kleine lustige einlage im thread, damit es nicht immer so trocken hier abgeht. Nun ist der fall klar, es war nur ein klener scherz von mir, wenn sie sich gedanken gemacht haben und  daran geglaubt haben - wobei man dieses ja wirklich machen könnte.

Was kein scherz ist, ist die tatsache, dass die seehunde wirklich den angelrn die heringe vom haken gefressen haben.
Nun besitzen diese "lieben" tiere besondere eigenschaften, sie sind sehr "schlau" und ihr schnauzbart übermittelt ihnen alle daten, d.h. wie schnell ein fisch schwimmt, die entfernung zum fisch, welche größe er hat usw. Es ist also eine leichtigkeit für ihn, einen fisch aus weiter entfernung zu lokalisieren, der an der angel hängt. Sicherlich hat es sich auch unter den tieren rumgesprochen, dass hvide sande ein idealer futterplatz ist, wo man leicht heringe ohne kraftaufwand jagen kann, deshalb sind dort im laufe der zeit immer mehr exemplare gesichtet worden, ich habe bis 14 stück dort gezählt, von über 20 stück ist jedoch die rede, was in den letzten jahren nicht der fall war.


----------



## angler1996 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

LAC
danke noch für deine Antwort. Wenn es ruhiger geworden ist, stört mich das nicht, kann ich genau brauchen. Außerdem habe ich dann weniger Gepäck, da ich die Handtücher für das Geländer zu Hause lassen kann. 
Mal schauen, was Deine Heringsdiebe machen
Gruß A.


----------



## Costas (17. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo

Eine Schlechtwetter-Warnung für morgen, 17.11. bei Hvide Sande und Westküste allgemein. Es werden starke Winde herrschen. Der Wasserstand soll gegen 14:00 Uhr um 2-3 Meter steigen. Da der Strand so flach ist, wird der grösste Teil davon überflüttet, was hier selten der Fall ist. Wer um dieser Zeit einen Spaziergang am Strand inkl. Picknick und anschliessendem Nickerchen geplant hat, dann lieber sein lassen. Das gilt natürlich auch für alle Brandungsangler.....obwohl die Fangaussichten traumhaft sein dürften, wenn ich es mir überlege |kopfkrat

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

mit ner 1kg kralle bestimmt bei bis zu 12 bft :q muss otto aufpassen das sein beutel nicht zum segel wird wenn der mast ausgefahren ist |uhoh: nachher hebt der gute dann ab und dressiert in der luft noch die möwen :q


----------



## LAC (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Costas
bei uns ist es schon reichlich am blasen hier. Gut, dass ich voll bei kräften inzwischen bin - ohne medikamente, sonst hätte ich angst, das man mich wegbläst :q
Nun kenne ich bei orkan ein ruhiges plätzchen in hs, es muss ein hot spot sein, da sie ihn ihn sogar beschriftet haben. Schau mal






@quappi
Wir sind doch hier am meer, mein mast ist immer ausgefahren und was du als beutel siehst, ist meine sturmfock, damit ich das blasen im griff habe, sonst macht der wind mit mir was er will und was du als  krallenblei siehst, ist mein treibanker, damit ich kein schiffbruch erleide und bei deiner frau am strand lande :q Trotz orkan und dicke pustebacken, darf man nie den verstand dabei verlieren.


----------



## Costas (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto

Das muss ein älteres Bild sein, den Du da hast. Hier habe ich eines von heute Morgen am gleichen Platz geschossen 




:q:q:q

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Otto
> 
> Das muss ein älteres Bild sein, den Du da hast. Hier habe ich eines von heute Morgen am gleichen Platz geschossen
> 
> ...


 


@ Costas,#h

hallo Costas,der Link will nichr so wie du.#d
Oder ist der Sturm bereits zu stark?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@jürgen

Welchen Link meinst du? Kannst Du das Bild nicht sehen?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@quappi
Wir sind doch hier am meer, mein mast ist immer ausgefahren und was du als beutel siehst, ist meine sturmfock, damit ich das blasen im griff habe, sonst macht der wind mit mir was er will und was du als krallenblei siehst, ist mein treibanker, damit ich kein schiffbruch erleide und bei deiner frau am strand lande :q Trotz orkan und dicke pustebacken, darf man nie den verstand dabei verlieren.[/QUOTE]


das will ich sehen wie du den beim blasen im griff hast :q so nen anker hilft eh nix denn wenn der wind den rauschebart erwischt stellen sich viele kleine segel auf und den auftrieb hält rein garnichts mehr |bigeyes aber immer ausgefahren #d otto, otto |wavey:


----------



## LAC (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Costas, 
ich laufe hier durchs wasser und habe mein tragbares gerät mit, sehe auch kein bild - jetzt suche ich mein pc, hab schnell ein foto gemacht, kannst du ihn sehen 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=10533


@ quappi
du kannst es dir nicht vorstellen, wie oft ich schon durchgeblasen wurde, oft fand ich es erfrischend jedoch oft musste ich einen klaren kopf behalten, damit ich das blasen überstehe, sonst hätte ich nie meine ziele erreicht. Ich hab´s immer geschafft - reine kopfarbeit.
Und sollten mir wirklich mal die beine vom boden geblasen werden und ich ins nasse element landen, dann versuche ich mein bestes daraus zu machen, habe viel trainiert im freiwasser. Es wird gefährlich, weil ich genau dort an land klettere, wo deine frau am strand liegt. Ich hoffe ja du bist auch da, und kämpfst beim angeln mit dem krallenblei gegen den wind.:q:q:q:q


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Costas,
> ich laufe hier durchs wasser und habe mein tragbares gerät mit, sehe auch kein bild - jetzt suche ich mein pc, hab schnell ein foto gemacht, kannst du ihn sehen
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=10533
> 
> ...


 
nene nix kämpfen eher ne dose pils auf , den grill in den wind gestellt und blasen lassen !!!!! aber so richtig durchgeblasen zu werden ist mit sicherheit erfrischend |uhoh: nur mit der kopfarbeit wird schwer denn wenn kommt dann kommt auch |rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Costas schrieb:


> @jürgen
> 
> Welchen Link meinst du?* Kannst Du das Bild nicht sehen?*
> 
> ...


 

So ist es.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Costas,
> ich laufe hier durchs wasser und habe mein tragbares gerät mit, sehe auch kein bild - jetzt suche ich mein pc,* hab schnell ein foto gemacht,* kannst du ihn sehen
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=10533
> 
> ...


 

Hallö Otto,#h

ich dachte die Erweiterung des Hafens wäre noch in der Planung.Das ging aber mal fix.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ein gutes hat es ja wenn es dort größer wird. bei schlecht wetter kommen die piraten schiffe um schutz zu suchen und legen in hs an. otto macht sich dann als froschmann auf den weg und bringt haftmienen an. wenn sie sich wieder auf die offene see bewegen wird gezündet und sie saufen ab wo künstlich riffe entstehen und nicht mehr den kabeljau plündern können .und spender für tnt gibt es bestimmt reichlich :q


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

nicht zu vergessen alle stehen arm in arm in hs am strand und beobachten das feuerwerk ! romantischer geht nicht da wird mit sicherheit die ein oder andere nudel den weg in ne feuchte grotte finden :q vor allem der plünderei der fische wird einhalt geboten |wavey:


----------



## Costas (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> So ist es.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



ich kann's mir nicht erklären. bei mir ist nur das foto ersichtlich. ich sehe keinen link.

wer kann mir helfen. wo kann ich ein foto hochladen und es hier platzieren?


----------



## dirk1 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

so sahs heute mittag aus (direkt neben der Schleuse)

http://img696.*ih.us/img696/457/dsc00505.th.jpg

http://img30.*ih.us/img30/8606/dsc00507rm.th.jpg


----------



## LAC (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jürgen,
Ich glaube nicht, dass dieses die ersten baumaßnahmen sind für die erweiterung des hafens, wobei die einheimischen vom holmsland klit ja reichlich erfahrungen gesammelt haben, wie unterschiedlich die wirkung des blasens sein kann, denn als sie dort ihre erste kleine feuchte rinne in hs durchstochen haben für den ersten hafen, da hat die mutter natur auch mit geholfen und geblasen und sie mal schnell ca, 800 m breiter gemacht. Das könnten sie gar nicht verstehen, da war nord und süd getrennt und die meisten konnten nicht schwimmen:q Man hat jahre gebraucht, damit sie sich die hände schütteln konnten. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass einige beten, dass die natur sie nicht im stich läßt, dann könnten sie ihre planung, d.h.die anträge sofort einreichen.
Das bild ist also nicht eine erweiterung, ich glaube er rettet seine aussteuer


Nachsatz:
Suche mal sturmflut bilder raus von hvide sande - habe auch probleme mit dem einstellen des öfteren.


----------



## dirk1 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Kurz vorher hat ein Angler hier noch sein Glück versucht. Er hat dann aber eingesehen, dass es bei den Witterungsverhältnissen nicht wirklich erfolversprechend ist.

http://img412.*ih.us/img412/4924/dsc00506u.th.jpg


----------



## Tisie (19. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi,

wird bei so extremen Wasserständen eigentlich die Schleuse in HS dicht gemacht?

Sonst würde der Fjord ja massiv mit Salzwasser geflutet werden und Ringköbing würde auch unter Wasser stehen, oder?!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Costas (19. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Krasse Bilder in HS. Dann kann man Bald vom Auto aus Platten fangen.

So, jetzt habe ich es auch geschafft, mein aktuelles Bild sichtbar hochzuladen:

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/9008/hsnov20092.jpg

:q

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (19. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej,
muss ja heftig gewesen sein, ist ja sogar ein Grünwal angeschwemmt worden :g
Hier mal ein Link wie's aussah
http://www.dagbladetringskjern.dk/clip/110/6430

hilsen
Carsten


----------



## LAC (19. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Das ist ja der hammer, 
was ich alles hier sehe - unvorstellbar :q

@ dirk1
so sind halt angler, immer an der vordersten front. Dieses jahr wollt ein tourist fotos vom sturm machen an der mole, abgedrückt hat er, konnte sich die bilder leider nicht mehr ansehen - an den felsen zerschlagen.

@ Tisie
Ich kann es dir nicht sagen, was die techniker sagen, jedoch will der staat eine robuste brackwasserfauna im fjord haben, d.h. meerwasser soll rein. Auen sind fliessgewässer, die vom meer durch die gezeiten, sowie naturereignisse beeinflußt werden. 
Beim letzten orkan -der kam mit auflaufender flut - da konntest du nicht mehr von blaavand, vejers nach esbjerg fahren. Die varde au hatte sich so vergrößert über den wiesen, dass ich dachte es wäre ein neuer fjord - es waren nur ein, zwei meter, aber kilometerlang. So wie mir berichtet wurde, bauten sie ein hotel im hafen in esbjerg, das war nach dem orkan verschwunden. 
Der kaufmannsladen in hs stand unter wasser.

Dieses sind ja alles nur kleine vorboten, die uns der liebe gott mal zeigt, damit wir uns daran gewöhnen, wie es aussieht, wenn die eisberge nicht mehr da sind. :q Man muss es nehmen wie es kommt, oder kämpfen.

@ Costas, das ist ja der hammer, haste mich fotografiert als ich einen verletzten seehund gerettet hate - nicht schlecht - :q hast auch an die sicherheit gedacht, und fabi als anker eingesetzt, damit ich nicht von den wellen erwischt werde - super :q ist alles erlaubt:vik:

@ Carsten, mit grünwal, meinst du damit meinen anker, oder ist noch einer gestrandet? 

Ich habe heute in den morgenstunden aufnahmen von den kanarischen inseln gesehen - teneriffa - unvorstellbar was da abgelaufen ist, war nur regen.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (19. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej Otto,
ne ich meinte schon das Teil hinter Dir |bigeyes
Welche Art Anker ist das denn? Als Wurfanker ist er wohl nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## LAC (19. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Otto,
> ne ich meinte schon das Teil hinter Dir |bigeyes
> Welche Art Anker ist das denn? Als Wurfanker ist er wohl nicht zu gebrauchen.


 
carsten, da gebe ich dir recht, es ist ein grünwal, ist ein junger - noch grün, will unbedingt fische fangen, frisst mir  aus den händen - und macht was ich will. 
Wir sind ein gutes gespann - er ist ein bischen durchgeknallt. Als wurfanker kann man ihn nicht einsetzen, als treibanker für boote ab einer länge von 10 m - jedoch auch als poller, ich habe ihn schon als sitzbank benutzt. Ist ein lieber kerl und wird sich gleich melden auf mein posting. Wenn er es macht, muss er eine flasche havana mehr mitbringen :q so werden wale trainiert.
Wie siehst du das, fabi - liege ich da richtig?

Jedenfalls hat dieses foto, wirklich aufsehen erregt, gleich sehe ich mich in süddeutschland, wo ich den seehund im schwimmbecken einsetze :q jeder kann damit spielen  man kann es auch bildschirmschoner nehmen oder sich auf der innenseite vom toilettendeckel drucken lassen, das ist mir wurscht.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

genau das richtige angelwetter. hi freunde bin auch mal wieder da.

mfg


----------



## LAC (20. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Fabi, danke für die flasche havana! :q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Fabi, danke für die flasche havana! :q



wie jetzt , warst du schon wieder dabei ?? wir mussten dich schon einmal ins bett tragen.

mfg


----------



## LAC (20. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

:q@ Fabi, du solltest dich konzentrieren beim lesen - dieses habe ich gepostet

Ist ein lieber kerl und wird sich gleich melden auf mein posting. Wenn er es macht, muss er eine flasche havana mehr mitbringen  so werden wale trainiert.
Wie siehst du das, fabi - liege ich da richtig?

Darauf hast du geantwortet - danke für die flasche havana. War auch schwer zu umgehen :q


Nein, ich habe sie noch, trinke ja kaum was, was heißt hier wir mussten dich zu bett tragen. Du bist doch gemütlich eingeschlafen im sessel, da sind wir dann ins bett gegangen.
Ich bin dann später gegangen bevor du gekommen bist :q wollte dich nicht wecken und aus dem tiefschlaf holen, als ich ging.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> :q@ Fabi, du solltest dich konzentrieren beim lesen - dieses habe ich gepostet
> 
> Ist ein lieber kerl und wird sich gleich melden auf mein posting. Wenn er es macht, muss er eine flasche havana mehr mitbringen so werden wale trainiert.
> Wie siehst du das, fabi - liege ich da richtig?
> ...


 


Otto,

was hast du mit ihm gemacht?|uhoh:
Du hast doch wohl nicht.....????|offtopic

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## werderhb1 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Loide - gibt es dieses Jahr eigentlich keine Winterheringe in Dk. ? Oder macht es das Wetter (Wasserstände etc.) nicht möglich zu angeln ? Hätte tatsächlich noch ein bisschen Zeit für eine kurze Heringstour - aber - Köder gebadet habe ich dieses Jahr schon genug in  Norwegen .............. Oder kann man alternativ auf Platte im Hafen (Hv.Sande oder Torsminde) fischen ? Bin dankbar für jeden Tip !!


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,
> 
> was hast du mit ihm gemacht?|uhoh:
> Du hast doch wohl nicht.....????|offtopic
> ...


 

jo hört sich wirklich so an als wenn er noch die nudel von ihm weichgekocht hat |kopfkrat oh otto ich mach mir sogen !!!! war wohl win wenig zu viel  wind bei euch  |bigeyes da hat er wohl das ding mit seinem havanaglas verwechselt und sich gewundert das er solange saugen musste bis was kommt :q#d


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Quappenjäger,#h

also ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich,was du in
die verschiedensten Postings hinein interpretierst.#d
Scheinst ja ein ganz schlimmer Finger zu sein.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Quappenjäger,#h
> 
> also ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich,was du in
> die verschiedensten Postings hinein interpretierst.#d
> ...


 
ja nu kann ja nix für otto seine ferkelein :q aber so ein satz sagt ja nun mal alles das der alte mann sich an schlafenden männern überher gemacht hat #d kann ja nix dafür das er ne nudel mit seinem glas verwechselt.!!! aber schlimmer finger auf jeden fall :m von hinten geht ja bekanntlich bei jedem immer |kopfkrat nennt man dann fröhliche wattwürmspiele in den tiefen des wattenmeeres #6


----------



## LAC (21. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



werderhb1 schrieb:


> Hallo Loide - gibt es dieses Jahr eigentlich keine Winterheringe in Dk. ? Oder macht es das Wetter (Wasserstände etc.) nicht möglich zu angeln ? Hätte tatsächlich noch ein bisschen Zeit für eine kurze Heringstour - aber - Köder gebadet habe ich dieses Jahr schon genug in Norwegen .............. Oder kann man alternativ auf Platte im Hafen (Hv.Sande oder Torsminde) fischen ? Bin dankbar für jeden Tip !!


 
Hallo, 
doch, doch, die winterheringe sind da, jedoch nicht in den mengen wie es letztes jahr war, und da das wetter auch nicht gut war, sah alles etwas trübe aus, hinzu kam, dass die seehunde auch sich welche geholt haben. Momentan ist das wetter spitze, die sonne knallt, der sturm ist verschwunden und ein kurze tour lohnt sich
Wie die heringe jedoch momentan nach dem orkan gefangen werden, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nicht in hs war.
Wobei momentan auf platte sicherlich freue aufkommt - da super wetter ist.
Gruss

@ Quappi
deine lyrik verstehe ich nicht, jedoch freue ich mich über deine gedankensprünge, du wattwurm :q Ich meine du würdest mich kennen. Wenn ich von fabi schreibe, dann waren immer zwei frauen dabei, was soll ich mit fabi und sein havana machen - der will angeln! Und wenn fabi durch den harten tag - havana und angeln - am schlafen war, habe ich wache geschoben, damit den frauen nichts passiert. Damit wir selbst nicht einschlafen, mussten wir uns dabei unterhalten.
Quappi, ich verpenne doch nicht die welt :q jedoch was du denkst, da würde ich nie drauf kommen, das ist neuland für mich, bist du da ein profi drin :q:q


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

kennst mich doch otto :q würde ja nun auch lieber mit dir ein paar herringe in den eimer zaubern |wavey: aber das machen wir dann im mai und begiessen das mit ner kühlen blonden :g und sonst fangen wir die legger grünknochen :k und ein paar maischeiben . sind halt hs ich komm ja erst im mai wieder depressionen !!!!!!!!!


----------



## knutemann (21. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Quappi
Vergess aber nicht für Otto den griechischen Göttertrank mitzunehmen|uhoh: dann erzählt er dir am Lagerfeuer so Geschichten von dressierten Seehunden.........


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



knutemann schrieb:


> @Quappi
> Vergess aber nicht für Otto den griechischen Göttertrank mitzunehmen|uhoh: dann erzählt er dir am Lagerfeuer so Geschichten von dressierten Seehunden.........


 
so was vergessen ich nicht !!!! und am ende glühen unsere äste :q am heißen feuer . aber nen vorteil hat es ja wenn otto sie an der anderen schleusenseite zu sich pfeift denn dann hab ich nen guten fangplatz :vik:


----------



## LAC (21. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> kennst mich doch otto :q würde ja nun auch lieber mit dir ein paar herringe in den eimer zaubern |wavey: aber das machen wir dann im mai und begiessen das mit ner kühlen blonden :g und sonst fangen wir die legger grünknochen :k und ein paar maischeiben .


 
@ Quappi
so gefält mir dieses, bring drei kühle mit, dann haben wir reserve, wenn eine umfällt und ausläuft. 
Schleif schon mal dein haken, für deine grünknochen damits auch fluppt. Bedenke ich bin dabei und möchte etwas sehen:q

@ Knutermann
Wolfgang, meine geschichten die gehen dir wohl nicht aus dem kopf, ja ihr hattet wirklich einen göttertrank, den ich verdünnt habe - gleich meldet sich der gr. kultubeauftragter auch noch.


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

bin kräftig am schleifen!!!! wirst schon was zu sehen bekommen  ist alles messerscharf ! aber meinst wir brauchen so viele blonde ? wenn sie umfällt und ausläuft wird abgewischt und wieder voll gemacht


----------



## LAC (21. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> bin kräftig am schleifen!!!! wirst schon was zu sehen bekommen  ist alles messerscharf ! aber meinst wir brauchen so viele blonde ? wenn sie umfällt und ausläuft wird abgewischt und wieder voll gemacht


@ Quappi
 Von den blonden brauchst du keine mitbringen, da kann man sich ja nicht mit unterhalten. Mach die haken nicht so spitz, das könnten  löcher geben, dann kommt keine freude auf im urlaub.


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Quappi
> Von den blonden brauchst du keine mitbringen, da kann man sich ja nicht mit unterhalten. Mach die haken nicht so spitz, das könnten löcher geben, dann kommt keine freude auf im urlaub.


 

nach genügend havana versteht man jede sprache :q meinst du das ich mit den haken nen loch am schleusengrund reiße und die nordsee leer läuft |kopfkrat auserdem schmecken die blonden häufig sehr identisch . mal kräftiger aber auch mal nach gib mir noch mehr richtig legger #6unterhalten muss man sich ja nicht !


----------



## werderhb1 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo 'Lydum Art Center', vielen Dank für Deine Info !! Da werde ich mich wohl morgen (oder Mo.) für 3-4 Tage auf den Weg machen. Wenn es geklappt hat werde ich meldung machen. Übrigens - den Seehunden sei jeder einzelne Hering gegönnt !!Wenn ich unbedingt Fisch haben möchte, dann weiss ich wo ich welchen kaufen kann ...... Nochmals Danke und bis demnächst mal )


----------



## LAC (21. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



werderhb1 schrieb:


> Hallo 'Lydum Art Center', vielen Dank für Deine Info !! Da werde ich mich wohl morgen (oder Mo.) für 3-4 Tage auf den Weg machen. Wenn es geklappt hat werde ich meldung machen. Übrigens - den Seehunden sei jeder einzelne Hering gegönnt !!Wenn ich unbedingt Fisch haben möchte, dann weiss ich wo ich welchen kaufen kann ...... Nochmals Danke und bis demnächst mal )


 
Hallo, 
wünsche dir eine gute fahrt und auch fische - mit den seehunden sehe ich es genau so, freue mich wenn sie zwei meter vor mir auftauchen und ich hab kein fisch dran - nicht schlimm, dafür auch kein hänger :q 
Berichte mal und viel erfolg.
Gruss


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> jo hört sich wirklich so an als wenn er noch die nudel von ihm weichgekocht hat |kopfkrat oh otto ich mach mir sogen !!!! war wohl win wenig zu viel  wind bei euch  |bigeyes da hat er wohl das ding mit seinem havanaglas verwechselt und sich gewundert das er solange saugen musste bis was kommt :q#d



du spassvogel.#d

@ otto : ich steig hier nicht mehr durch.

@ jürgen : ja da fällt mir auch nichts mehr zu ein


----------



## LAC (21. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Fabi,
ich glaube dir, dass du den durchblick verloren hast, mach dir keine gedanken darüber, das belastet nur deinen kopf, wir gehen schön angeln, da wird das gehirn von seeluft durchgeblasen


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Fabi,
> ich glaube dir, dass du den durchblick verloren hast, mach dir keine gedanken darüber, das belastet nur deinen kopf, wir gehen schön angeln, da wird das gehirn von seeluft durchgeblasen



hallo jo das würde mir schon reichen. hihi

mfg


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

angler sind nun mal ne anhäufung vieler männer mit gleicher gesinnung :q da darf es auch mal intim werden |kopfkrat


----------



## Oelki (22. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

*Momentmal!!! Anhäufung vieler Männer????*

Seid nicht solche Matchos und vergesst, dass wir Frauen auch angeln, klaro???

*Und ausserdem lauscht mal unseren Gesprächen über euch Männer, da würde eure Schamesröte nicht mehr aus dem Gesichte weichen.*

Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> *Momentmal!!! Anhäufung vieler Männer????*
> 
> Seid nicht solche Matchos und vergesst, dass wir Frauen auch angeln, klaro???
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Annette,#h

lass mal hören.Ich werde gerne rot.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (23. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Quappi,
wie soll ich dieses verstehen - intim werden - genau das ist der knackende punkt, die sollen mal lieber mit beiden händen angeln, dann würden sie wenigstens fische fangen, als beim freund mit den fingern die mitesser ausdrücken, damit er eine glatte haut bekommt :q

@ Oelki
Annette, ich habe solche frauengespräche mal genossen und ich war erstaunt, wie tief frauen, dieses intime durchleuchten können, sie krabbelten ganz schön in der angelkiste rum. Gegenseitig haben sie sich ratschäle gegeben, sie wollten nur das beste. Als sie mich fragten, wie ich dieses sehe, habe ich es  mit worten etwas ausgeschückt und ihnen erzählt, was sie mir erzählt haben - Da sagten sie, sowas hätten sie noch nicht erlebt. 

Nicht klagen sagte ich, einfach mal das angelrevier wechseln. :q 


@ Jürgen, 
ich schminke mich schon mal, wenn gleich annette etwas postet. Soll da wirklich was wahres dran sein,  ich glaube sie täuscht uns


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

#h





Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Quappi,
> wie soll ich dieses verstehen - intim werden - genau das ist der knackende punkt, die sollen mal lieber mit beiden händen angeln, dann würden sie wenigstens fische fangen, als beim freund mit den fingern die mitesser ausdrücken, damit er eine glatte haut bekommt :q
> 
> @ Oelki
> ...


 

@ Otto,#h

ich bin auch gespannt,was das Mädel zu dem Thema beitragen kann.Aber du kennst sie ja persönlich und
kannst schon mal in Vorfreude schwelgen.:k Aber auch
ich hoffe Annette im Mai mal kennen zu lernen.|asmil:
Was machen eigentlich die Heringe?|kopfkrat
Mein Bestand in der Truhe ist auf null.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (23. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> *Momentmal!!! Anhäufung vieler Männer????*
> 
> Seid nicht solche Matchos und vergesst, dass wir Frauen auch angeln, klaro???
> 
> ...


 
das kann ja interessant werden :q wollte eh schon immer wissen warum frauen immer zu 2 auf klos gehen |kopfkrat oder was ne handtasche so in sich verbirgt |uhoh: aber mal so zu erfahren was frauen so intimes von sich lassen warum nicht #6


@ otto 

solang die pickel nicht am beutels sind geht das ja noch.
hast aber recht ne angel in de hand ist besser als ne gurke bis zur blüte zu reiben !!!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (23. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@otto: wenns klappt lieber otto gibt es weihnachten nochmal dänemark. wir müssen mal gucken ob wir alle frei bekommen so wie wir es haben wollen.:vik:


----------



## Totti85 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin Moin !!!!
Am sa gehts endlich los nach Hvide Sande, bisschen spät aber besser als garnich... ;-)
Aber was beisst jetzt noch !? bzw. was fürn Equipment soll mit ???
Also Forellenkrams kommt mit, ein Tag wirds wohl zum puff nach No gehn...
Brandungsgeschirr wollt ich nicht mitschleppen, dachte da eher ich probiers im Hafenbecken auf platte und hering... meint ihr das lohnt auf platte da noch ???
Und hat sonst noch jemand n (Geheim-)Tipp was ich unbedingt ausprobieren muss ??? ;-)


----------



## Oelki (23. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ihr lieben Männer,

es ist mit den Weibergesprächen so wie mit der Frage, Haben die Schotten unterm Kilt was an oder nicht? 

Wenn ihr alles wüßtet, wär der Reiz doch weg!

Und was in der Handtsche alles drin ist? Ein halber Badezimmerschrank, ein halber Medzinschrank, Ersatzunterwäsche, Ersatzsöckchen, Ersatzautoschlüssel wenn er seinen verloren hat, Kondome wenn seine nicht halten, die Autopapiere weil sie in seinem Jacket so auftragen, ein Fotoapperat um den schönen Abend festzuhalten, die Theaterkarten weil er sie im letzten Moment ja doch nicht findet, und natürlich ein Vorfach mit 2er Haken wenn er mal wieder zu oft hinter anderen Mädels herschaut.

Wundert ihr euch da noch, warum wir immer so große Taschen haben?

Warum wir zu zweit zum Klo gehen? Irgendwo müssen wir uns doch ungestört über euer Outfit unterhalten können und natürlich auch über unsere Strategien, und die Intimen Dinge von denen ihr sowieso nichts versteht.

|kopfkrat Also son bischen mag ich noch ausplaudern: die Rutenlänge, Biegsamkeit und Durchhaltervermögen, Häufigkeit des Drills na und so weiter.

Leider müßt ihr euch bis September gedulden, mein Maiurlaub ist gestrichen, kein Ferienhausurlaub dafür aber mit Wohnwagen in den Dünen, das wird auch schön und mein Jakob freut sich schon auf die Spaziergänge und Baden in der Nordsee und angeln und so.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Ihr lieben Männer,
> 
> es ist mit den Weibergesprächen so wie mit der Frage, Haben die Schotten unterm Kilt was an oder nicht?
> 
> ...


 

*Wer zum Teufel ist Jakob ????*

*Gruß*
*Jürgen |wavey:*


----------



## Oelki (23. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

*Ein rassiger Kerl!*


----------



## Quappenjäger (23. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

wozu ersatzunterwäsche #c ohne braucht man nicht so lange zum ausziehen :m


----------



## LAC (23. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Oelki,
Aber Annette, deine worte ....Haben die Schotten unterm Kilt was an oder nicht? Wenn ihr alles wüßtet, wär der Reiz doch weg! 
Ich will immer alles wissen, deshalb trage ich bei solchen intern. anlässen, immer lackschuhe, das ist mein spiegel zur welt.

So wie ich lese, listest du reichlich sachen auf, was frauen in der handtasche haben, es ist jedoch nur die gruppe die männerbegleitung hat.:c

@ Jürgen, es ist ein Hund - ein gewaltiges Tier


----------



## Oelki (23. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ach Otto,

sorry wolltest du wissen was in meiner Handtsche ist?

Na Leckerlis sind da auch noch drin und ne Flasche Wasser, wenn er mal durstig ist und ein Sabbertuch wenn Jakob gesoffen hat. Eine Tüte wenn er sein großen Haufen mitten in den Sand gestzt hat.

Ach ja und wenns mal langweilig wird, weil keiner beißt hab ich noch das Strickzeug dabei, oder ein spannendes Buch, oder selbst was zum Schreiben mit.

Was die Schotten angeht, die einen mögen die schnelle Nummer mit Luftkühlung, die anderen mögens lieber kuschelig. Habe da so meine Beziehungen und beides schon erlebt!

Nochmal zu Jakob, ist ein reinrassiger schwarz/weißer Neufi, 76kg. Ein echter Kuschelbär. Sehr anschmiegsam, umwerfend.

Ach ja so, die Frauengespräche, wollt ihr wirklich wissen, dass ihr immer nur miteinander verglichen werdet, also so ähnlich wie beim Autoquartett spielen, wer hat mehr Stärken unter der Haube, wer fährt schneller, ist schwerer usw.? Ist für euch bestimmt langweilig, aber nicht für uns Anglerinnen. Wenn er alles daran setzt und es abwechslungsreich gestalten soll, wirds amüsant. Immer nur den Köder auf die gleiche Stelle werfen ödet ja auch an. Ab und zu den Köder wechseln gehört dazu. 

:lAber um wirklich zum Erfolg zukommen, sollten beide Angler auf jedenfall beide Hotspots finden.

Egal ob ihr nun rot werdet oder nicht, noch mehr gehe ich nicht ins Detail. 

Weibergespräche sollen ja auch nicht von Männern geführt werden. Und Pickelausdrücken hat auch nichts mit glatter Haut zu tun, sondern dass man sich für den einen oder anderen Flirt mit ner Fremden oder vergessene Ehrentage, oder fehlender Aufmerksamkeit wegen der neuen Frisur, oder dem neuen Kleidungsstück einfach mit extra Schmerz "Autsch" bei euch rächen will. 
Denkt mal daran wenn sies beim nächsten mal an den Beutels probiert.

Grüße Annette


----------



## LAC (23. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Annette, 
nein, dieses möchte ich nicht. Bei deiner ersten auflistung, da fehlte das geld in der tasche, deshalb postete ich, sie sind alle in männerbegleitung.

Ist der ganze text für mich gewesen ? ich glaube ja nicht, da ich deinen lieben hund ja kenne.

Gruss


----------



## Oelki (24. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Sorry Otto, 

du hast recht, der ganze Text war nicht an dich, aber stellvertretend an alle anderen.

Doch Geld gehört ja nun nicht in die Handtasche. Schon mal was von Handtaschendieben gehört?

Fürs liebe Geld gibts genug andere Plätze.Von der Chipkarte in der Hosentasche, dem Groschen im Schuh und dem Schein im.... , na wo auch immer.

Aber Otto,

könntest du bitte beim nächsten Treffen Kilt und Lackschuhe tragen? Möchte zu gerne sehen ob es dir steht!|jump:

Herzliche Grüße Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Sorry Otto,
> 
> du hast recht, der ganze Text war nicht an dich, aber stellvertretend an alle anderen.
> 
> ...


 




Liebe Annette,#h

um fest zu stellen ob er "ihm" steht,brauchst du
bestimmt keinen Kilt. |jump:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (24. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Tsss, tsss, tsss - was ist hier denn los ?  :q :q :q

Na gut - ich werde das böse Tatü -hmm -hmm Wort nicht schreiben


----------



## Oelki (24. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@Jürgen,

nicht "ihm", sondern es, die Kleidung, das Outfit! Was dachtest du denn?|peinlich

@goeddoek

danke dass da mal einer auf alle aufpaßt. |stolz:Meinst du wir sollten mal mehr über HS sprechen? Und denen antworten, die vergeblich versuchen von den "Einheimischen" Angeltipps, Wettervoraussagen und ähnliches zu erhalten. Also ohne Zweideutigkeiten, ganz anständig und ernsthaft?

Nagut. |wavey:Verspreche mich zu bessern und erwarte von den Männern gleiche Bemühungen. |gutenach|gutenachAber überanstrengt euch nicht.|schlafen

Herzliche Grüße Annette


----------



## goeddoek (24. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Also ohne Zweideutigkeiten, ganz anständig und ernsthaft?
> 
> Herzliche Grüße Annette




Nö - das wär ja langweilig


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> @Jürgen,
> 
> nicht "ihm", sondern es, die Kleidung, das Outfit! Was dachtest du denn?|peinlich
> 
> ...


 


So leid es mir auch tut,aber da kann ich dich in deinen
vermutlich ohnehin vergeblichen Bemühungen leider
nicht unterstützen.#t

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (24. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Juchhu!:l Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dachte schon doch noch nen guten Eindruck hinterlassen zu müssen.|laola:|laola:|laola:

Grüsse Annette


----------



## Oelki (24. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Malwasanderes, 

da ich die 111.Seite begonnen habe und die 111 ja auch eine echte Schnapszahl ist, sollte ich vielleicht allen, die mit mir im Sept.2010 in HS angeln wollen, einen ausgeben. Dachte da an etwas Selbstgebrauten. 

Also echt eindeutig!!! 

Was meint ihr???

Grüsse Annette #g


----------



## LAC (25. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Hallo,
hier ist ja die hölle los, was hier abgeht und was über mich gespostet wird unvorstellbar!!!!! wenn das andere lesen
Nun muss ich hier mal richtig aufräumen.:q
@ Olki, 
annette, zuerst sehe ich deine spendenbereitschaft,  die 111 seite hast du geöffnet - du bist in unserem kreis und ich  kann es nur begrüßen, dass du als frau die jungs mit worten schön beschäftigst.  
Unter uns gesagt, der ganze selbgebratte den du spenden willst, ist meiner, sonst komme ich nicht. Jetzt ist dieses schon mal sicher.:q Das ist zwar machohaft, aber dein ausgeben war ja ein befehl:q:q

Nun mach ich dir auch die freude beim nächsten treffen im klitt und lackschuhe zu kommen, in der planung liegt stuttgart, wenn´s soweit ist sag ich bescheid, fahre dann nur kurz ab von der autobahn.   Nun habe ich nur dän. hartgeld, kannst du mit scheinen zahlen. Wird lustig, da ich mehrmals was bestelle.:q:q Soll ich das treffen fotografisch festhalten, z.b. an der raststätte wäre doch nicht schlecht.

@ Jürgen, jetzt habe wir hier keine streitigkeiten mehr, jetzt artet es in einer anderen form aus, nur weil eine frau hier unter uns ist. Quappi, kann ich mir richtig vorstellen, wie er vorm pc sitzt und mit der zunge durch sein gesicht fährt, wenn er die postings beantwortet. Er muss wirklich leiden. Fabi, versteht die welt nicht mehr, er hat probleme mit seine schlammlöcher, :q  er hat fischeteiche. Georg äugelt auch schon auf unsere zeilen und ich bremse mich schon immer, da ich nichts falsches schreibe.:q Zum glück ist ja momentan tote hose hier, d.h. die ersten weihnachtsmärkte werden veranstaltet, fast jedes dorf veranstaltet einen für ein-zwei tage. Ich mache momenatn den garten winterfest und poliere mein lackschuhe.
Bin jedoch gerne bereit eine fachliche frage zu beantworten, z.b. muss der dorsch in hvide sande ein mindestmaß von 40 cm haben und lachs, mefo und bachforelle haben noch bis 15.1. und mehr schonzeit.
Gerade jetzt im winter werden oft etwas größere dorsche in hvide sande gelandet als in den sommermonaten - man könnte also in den weihnachtsferien mit frauchen schöne ferien in hs verbringen und  schön heiligabend und weihnachetn angeln gehn.:q das ist erfolgsversprechend. Kleiner weihnachtsbericht  - oh tannenbaum  - wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin Moin Goeddoek!!!!!



|schild-galles Gute aus der Heide!!!!!!!!!


Hoffe, klappt dat bald ma und wir (Frau, Hund und ich) kommen dich /euch mal auf der Insel besuchen!!!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @* Hallo,*
> *hier ist ja die hölle los, was hier abgeht und was über mich gespostet wird unvorstellbar!!!!! wenn das andere lesen*
> Nun muss ich hier mal richtig aufräumen.:q
> @ Olki,
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

lass die Leute doch lesen.Wer schon so oft wie du als
Boardferkel nominiert war,steht doch über so etwas.:m
Die Anregung mit dem Weihnachtsmarkt habe ich dankend
aufgegriffen.Werde mich gegen Mittag mal in das große Dorf am Rhein begeben und ein paar Reibekuchen verputzen.Den
Glühwein werde ich mir bei den Temperaturen wohl ersparen.
Viel Spaß im Garten.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (25. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Hallo,
> hier ist ja die hölle los, was hier abgeht und was über mich gespostet wird unvorstellbar!!!!! wenn das andere lesen
> Nun muss ich hier mal richtig aufräumen.:q
> @ Olki,
> ...


 

otto nicht nur mit der zunge im gesicht :m da läuft glatt die sabber |uhoh: wenn ich mir das dann noch mit dem kilt vorstelle hilft nur noch glatze polieren  wusste garnicht das fabi schlammlöcher hat . da sollte man sich mal zusammen tun und diese anständig entschlammen damit nicht üble gerüche entstehen :q


----------



## LAC (25. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> otto nicht nur mit der zunge im gesicht :m da läuft glatt die sabber |uhoh: wenn ich mir das dann noch mit dem kilt vorstelle hilft nur noch glatze polieren  wusste garnicht das fabi schlammlöcher hat . da sollte man sich mal zusammen tun und diese anständig entschlammen damit nicht üble gerüche entstehen :q


 
@ quappi,
bist eben nüchtern am morgen un kaum aus den betten, sofort ins anglerboard und schauen, ob was neues da ist, richtig gierig bist du geworden, wo drückt es denn. Zwischendurch was macht frauchen.
Ja, fabi ist u.a. auch teichwirt :q d.h. er trinkt havana am forellenteich und versteht die welt nicht mehr.da ihm ein großteil vom besatz verreckt ist, es war nicht genug sauerstoff da, leider zur falschen zeit und auch zu viel reingeschüttet (war im sommer)- ich glaube einige konnte er retten, er hat mir eine cd mitgebracht damit ich mir das mal ansehe. Nicht schlecht die anlage und bei graureiher hat er eine spezielle methode, wie er sie verscheucht - er bleibt immer am ball - er räuchert auch, ich glaube er will eine geräucherte forelle mitbringen im frühjahr:q:q


----------



## Quappenjäger (25. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ quappi,
> bist eben nüchtern am morgen un kaum aus den betten, sofort ins anglerboard und schauen, ob was neues da ist, richtig gierig bist du geworden, wo drückt es denn. Zwischendurch was macht frauchen.
> Ja, fabi ist u.a. auch teichwirt :q d.h. er trinkt havana am forellenteich und versteht die welt nicht mehr.da ihm ein großteil vom besatz verreckt ist, es war nicht genug sauerstoff da, leider zur falschen zeit und auch zu viel reingeschüttet (war im sommer)- ich glaube einige konnte er retten, er hat mir eine cd mitgebracht damit ich mir das mal ansehe. Nicht schlecht die anlage und bei graureiher hat er eine spezielle methode, wie er sie verscheucht - er bleibt immer am ball - er räuchert auch, ich glaube er will eine geräucherte forelle mitbringen im frühjahr:q:q


 
drückt auf den beutel !!! will mal wieder so 20 cm fischiges in der hand halten |kopfkrat. frau geht gut aber die will auch was von den 20 cm leckerchen :q so muss dir mal sagen mai klappt nischt sonden wennn ich nicht weiße soße in den augen habe von 28.03 - 4-04.10 wo ich dir deinen bart kraueln kann :q hoffe deine tochter hatte sich nicht zu sehr erschreckt als so ein ausserirdischer auf der treppe vor ihr stand :vik: grüß mal inge von mir und sammel schon holz fürs feuer :l


----------



## Oelki (25. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,

bitte komm nicht im Kilt nach Deutschland, das wär mir echt peinlich, aber von mir aus zeig dich in HS am Strand-, habe nen Kollegen der lebt diese Kiltgeschichte total aus, quält wöchentlich die Ziege( der "echte Dudelsack" (super eindeutig gemeint) wird daraus hergestellt) und tritt auch noch öffentlich auf, OK er kanns auch. Aber er näht die Kilts aus alten Damenschottenröcken selbst, befürchte das könnte dir sonst auch noch passieren.|peinlich

Hallo alle anderen, Jürgen und Quappi und Fabi und so, |wavey:

Treffe ich denn im September nur auf den Schotten Otto, oder trauen sich noch andere am Umtrunk-Brandungsangeln teilzunehmen?
Ihr könnt euren Kilt auch gern zu Hause lassen.

Herzliche Grüsse Annette


----------



## Pit der Barsch (25. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Otto im Kilt #6

Super:vik:
Ich kann leider nicht im September

Was ist mit Ostern ?
Da hab ich mit Otto noch  ein Pilsken offen


----------



## Oelki (25. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Pit,

tut mir sehr leid, geht nur im September. 

Kannst natürlich trotzdem Ottos Pilsken verköstigen.

Grüsse Annette

P.S.: vielleicht tanzt er dir nen Kiltdance in Lackschuhen vor. Mach mal nen Foto und poste es.:vik:


----------



## timo` (25. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Moin,
war ja vor zwei Wochen übers Wochenende oben.
Hering ging garnichts. Für mich sprang dann in zwei Stunden ein 65er Hecht im Fopuff raus, für meinen Onkel kam ne gute Forelle bei rum.

gruß
timo


----------



## LAC (26. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ quappi
ich notiere mir keine angeltermine mehr, da alle immer umgeworfen werden - wenn du hier bist, ruf kurz vorher an oder eine pn bzw. komm einfach vorbei, dann kommst du nochmal im genuss - nicht meine - sondern die tochter von inge zu sehen. Nicht dass du was falsches sagst, weil du glaubst, sie könnte dich nicht verstehen, sie beherrscht sieben sprachen. Sie fragte mich, als sie dich sah, ob angler immer so sind. Nein, habe ich gesagt, nur quappi. :q Das ganze wochenende war sie bei uns und fragte, kommt der quappie auch nächstes jahr. Ich habe nichts dazu gesagt, da der termin noch nicht fest stand.
Holz habe ich genug vor der tür, brauch es also nicht suchen immer griff bereit für ein heiße nacht.

@ Oelkie
Annette, dieses habe ich mir schon gedacht, da dein dorf ja sehr klein ist, deshalb hab eich die raststätte vorgeschlagen, liegt ja auch nur 500 m entfernt. Wollte ihn auch nicht als rock tragen, sondern als turban um meinen kopf binden, nur wenn ich den wagen verlassen hätte, wäre es aufgefallen
Werde die kleine einlage machen, wenn du in hvide sande bist - komm mit ner alten wolldecke wobei der dudelsack nicht fehlen wird.

@ Pit,
Ostern werden wir ein pils trinken und zusammen heringseier suchen. Fotos werden wir annette senden

@Timo
schade dass nichts mit heringe lief, wobei der 65 hecht doch nicht schlecht war und für dein onkel eine gute forelle. Diese kurzfahrten kann man nicht an fisch bewerten, wenn´s rund war insgesamt - war´s doch toll. Natürlich wünscht man sich mehr, wobei dieser herbst nicht gut war für hering.
Gruss


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ quappi
> ich notiere mir keine angeltermine mehr, da alle immer umgeworfen werden - wenn du hier bist, ruf kurz vorher an oder eine pn bzw. komm einfach vorbei, dann kommst du nochmal im genuss - nicht meine - sondern die tochter von inge zu sehen. Nicht dass du was falsches sagst, weil du glaubst, sie könnte dich nicht verstehen, sie beherrscht sieben sprachen. Sie fragte mich, als sie dich sah, ob angler immer so sind. Nein, habe ich gesagt, nur quappi. :q Das ganze wochenende war sie bei uns und fragte, kommt der quappie auch nächstes jahr. Ich habe nichts dazu gesagt, da der termin noch nicht fest stand.
> Holz habe ich genug vor der tür, brauch es also nicht suchen immer griff bereit für ein heiße nacht.
> 
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> bitte komm nicht im Kilt nach Deutschland, das wär mir echt peinlich, aber von mir aus zeig dich in HS am Strand-, habe nen Kollegen der lebt diese Kiltgeschichte total aus, quält wöchentlich die Ziege( der "echte Dudelsack" (super eindeutig gemeint) wird daraus hergestellt) und tritt auch noch öffentlich auf, OK er kanns auch. Aber er näht die Kilts aus alten Damenschottenröcken selbst, befürchte das könnte dir sonst auch noch passieren.|peinlich
> 
> ...


 


@ Annette,#h

ich werde vermutlich zu dem Termin leider nicht
in HS sein.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Bei BissClips ist zur Zeit ein recht informativer Beitrag zu Hvide Sande und Umgebung zu finden. Ich denke dass dieser recht informativ ist für Erstbesucher und diesen, wenn wir wieder nen Thread für 2010 einstellen, mal mit in den ersten Beitrag reinstellen könnten neben den Link von diesem, also ähnlich wie im ersten Beitrag dieses Threads.
http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/reise-und-reviere/daenemark-hvide-sande-ruteundrolle-2009.html

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Bei BissClips ist zur Zeit ein recht informativer Beitrag zu Hvide Sande und Umgebung zu finden. Ich denke dass dieser recht informativ ist für Erstbesucher und diesen, wenn wir wieder nen Thread für 2010 einstellen, mal mit in den ersten Beitrag reinstellen könnten neben den Link von diesem, also ähnlich wie im ersten Beitrag dieses Threads.
> http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/reise-und-reviere/daenemark-hvide-sande-ruteundrolle-2009.html
> 
> MFG
> FangeNichts5


 


Hallo FangeNichts#h,

deine Idee finde ich ganz prima.#6
Allerdinge weis ich nicht,ob das zulässig ist,da es sich
offensichtlich um einen Werbefilm des Reiseunternehmen
"Novasol" handelt.#c
Vielleicht kann jemand anderes dazu ja etwas sagen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

evtl. mal nen mod fragen!!!


----------



## LAC (26. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

ach otto das hat sie ja nur gefragt damit sie dann auch ja nicht da ist :c man war ich schon wieder so schlimm das ich so einen bleibenden eindruck hinterlassen habe :c nicht das sie die k&k gleich mitgenommen hat und mein foto nun über ihrem bett als dartscheibe hängt |uhoh:

und wenn sie es ernst meint gib ihr meine e-mail , tele nr. , handynr. , msn , adresse und was du sonst noch über mich weißt , oder fragen und bekommst die adressen !!! und grüße das nette hübsche mädel von mir und würde mich freuen von ihr zu hören !!
aber schwiegerotto sach ich noch nicht !!! 

@ Quappi,
ich werde ihr alle kontaktdaten geben und dich auch beschreiben.  Solltest du nichts hören. besteht noch eine chance, sie hat eine zwillingschwester, sieht genau so nett aus, hat auch musikwissenschaft studiert und du kannst sie nicht unterscheiden.
Sie kann gut angeln, denn ihre freunde waren immer andere typen - solltest du anbeißen, werde ich dich filetieren. 

@ FangeNichts5 
Das ist ja eine reiner werbefilm. Der zeigt ja nichts, kaum fische zu sehen
Mache mir mal gedanken einen neutralen film über hvide sande, fjord und fischfang usw. zu erstellen - dann setze ich ihn bei youtube ein. 
Hier mal ein filmchen vom heuler a, strand http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAZ-sOQ8pPU und ein schwanenflug http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USQzfodD6cA&feature=channel


----------



## Quappenjäger (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Quappi,
ich werde ihr alle kontaktdaten geben und dich auch beschreiben. Solltest du nichts hören. besteht noch eine chance, sie hat eine zwillingschwester, sieht genau so nett aus, hat auch musikwissenschaft studiert und du kannst sie nicht unterscheiden.
Sie kann gut angeln, denn ihre freunde waren immer andere typen - solltest du anbeißen, werde ich dich filetieren.



wußte ich doch das ganze hat ein haken :q aber nur im kilt filetieren .aber nicht auf dem kopf damit der kleine otto dabei nicht so rummbaumelt  :v|uhoh:#t


----------



## ichthys (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo,
weiß jemand zufällig, ob in Hvide Sande zurzeit Winterhering gefangen wird? 
Gruß
Gerd.


----------



## Quappenjäger (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



ichthys schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiß jemand zufällig, ob in Hvide Sande zurzeit Winterhering gefangen wird?
> Gruß
> Gerd.


 

so wie otto geschrieben hat ja aber wohl nicht soviele wie sonst. aber otto wird schon die aktuelle lage noch reinschreiben


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Bei BissClips ist zur Zeit ein recht informativer Beitrag zu Hvide Sande und Umgebung zu finden. Ich denke dass dieser recht informativ ist für Erstbesucher und diesen, wenn wir wieder nen Thread für 2010 einstellen, mal mit in den ersten Beitrag reinstellen könnten neben den Link von diesem, also ähnlich wie im ersten Beitrag dieses Threads.
> http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/reise-und-reviere/daenemark-hvide-sande-ruteundrolle-2009.html
> 
> MFG
> FangeNichts5



naja film ist nicht so der hit. aber wenigstens sind da ottos dressierten seehunde drauf. da wo die beiden schnell untergetaucht sind hatte otto gerade sie gerufen.:q

mfg


----------



## LAC (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Quappi
du solltest dich lieber konzentrieren auf die angelei, bzw. was du am haken hast, denn durch dieses nach links und rechts schauen und mit der zunge lecken, kann es passieren, dass dein fisch, den du jetzt am haken hängen hast, sich in der zwischenzeit befreit hat, weil sie die qual nicht mehr ertragen konnte.:q Mach dir da mal gedanken drüber, du kleiner lausbub und jetzt will ich nichts mehr über deinen notstand lesen. Wie siehst denn mit der angelei aus, vor der tür in den gewässern?:q

@ ichthys
Gerd, ich kann es dir nicht sagen, ob welche momentan da sind, jedoch könnte ich es mir vorstellen. In den letzten jahren habe ich immer welche gelandet in den wintermonaten um weihnachten rum - jedoch nur an bestimmten ecken. Einfach nur reinwerfen und drehen, das machen die meisten und geht meistens leer aus. Um sie am haken zu bekommen ist richtig arbeit angesagt. Aber es geht, natürlich nicht, wie man es vom frühjahr her kennt.
Dieses jahr war es im herbst nicht gut auf hering - ich sehe nicht die seehunde, die den anglern den letzten noch vom haken lutschten. Ich sehe den heringsbestand, es ist ja eine andere rasse, die aus einer ganz anderen region nach hvide sande zieht, als die im frühjahr. Da kommen bei mir die gedanken auf, ist der heringsbestand inzwischen zusammengebrochen, durch überfischung. Ich werde es in nächster zeit mal prüfen, wie die fangstatistik in den letzten jahren war - die zahlen werden genug aussagen. Wenn ich die informationen habe - werde ich sie mal einstellen hier.
Die angelei wird ja in der zukunft nicht besser, immer komplizierter wird es werden um welche am haken zu bekommen, da werden einige angler ganz schön drunter leiden, ja sogar aufgeben und nur noch die put&take anlagen aufsuchen, so sehe ich die zukunft.


----------



## Quappenjäger (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

im mom geht es mit den quappen hier los. im fluss geht der kapfen auch das ganze jahr :m zu dem rest weist ja otto spass muss sein


----------



## Detty (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> im mom geht es mit den quappen hier los. im fluss geht der kapfen auch das ganze jahr :m zu dem rest weist ja otto spass muss sein



Wo gehen die Quappen los!? |kopfkrat
In Deutschland herrscht zur zeit eine Durchschnitstemp. von 10-14 Grad und bei dir gehen die Quappen los!? #d
Das kannst du glaube ich hier keinem wirklich erzählen!
Nix gegen dich Persöhnlich aber sowas (...............) hat man schon lange nicht mehr gelesen!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



CCH schrieb:


> Wo gehen die Quappen los!? |kopfkrat
> In Deutschland herrscht zur zeit eine Durchschnitstemp. von 10-14 Grad und bei dir gehen die Quappen los!? #d
> Das kannst du glaube ich hier keinem wirklich erzählen!
> Nix gegen dich Persöhnlich aber sowas (...............) hat man schon lange nicht mehr gelesen!


 
Ich kann ihm sogar sehr gut glauben, dass die Quappen endlich anfangen zu beißen. Da er ja in Rotenburg/wümme wohnt (laut Profil), angelt er wohl öfters an der Wümme, und die ist ein richtig geiles Quappengewässer und dort geht es mit den Quappen schon recht früh im Jahr los. Ich habe bekannte die schon im Oktober und sogar im September erfolgreich auf Quappen ansitzen. Und die Wassertemperatur ist eh immer niedriger als die Lufttemperatur. Und ich werde es dieses Jahr auch noch, egal wie kalt das Wasser ist, auf Quappen probieren.
Und jetzt wieder "Back to Topic" den Rest kann man auch über PN diskutieren aber nicht im Hvide Sande Thread.

MFG 
FangeNichts5


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ich kann ihm sogar sehr gut glauben, dass die Quappen endlich anfangen zu beißen. Da er ja in Rotenburg/wümme wohnt (laut Profil), angelt er wohl öfters an der Wümme, und die ist ein richtig geiles Quappengewässer und dort geht es mit den Quappen schon recht früh im Jahr los. Ich habe bekannte die schon im Oktober und sogar im September erfolgreich auf Quappen ansitzen. Und die Wassertemperatur ist eh immer niedriger als die Lufttemperatur. Und ich werde es dieses Jahr auch noch, egal wie kalt das Wasser ist, auf Quappen probieren.
> Und jetzt wieder "Back to Topic" den Rest kann man auch über PN diskutieren aber nicht im Hvide Sande Thread.
> 
> MFG
> FangeNichts5


 
|good:  so sieht das aus! hab das auch nur gepostet weil otto das wissen wollte was so bei uns geht!#h


----------



## LAC (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Quappi,
als jäger kennst du dich ja aus, sag mal kann ich dort auch mal welche überlisten. 
Gruss


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Quappi,
> als jäger kennst du dich ja aus, sag mal kann ich dort auch mal welche überlisten.
> Gruss


 
das sollte nicht das problem sein. tageskarten kann man ja kaufen. bei euch in den flüssen müssten aber auch einige schwimmen!


----------



## Oelki (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Wo in HS kann man Quappen angeln? Habe bei uns noch keinen gehört, der auf diese Fische ansitzt.

Außerdem FangeNichts5, 

sei doch nicht so streng mit uns.  
Wir unterhalten uns doch eh die ganze Zeit über andere Dinge, als Herings-oder Hornhechtangelei. Warum also nicht über Quappen? 
Und wer was wissen will, was derzeit läuft, beißt oder so, der fragt eben, wenn er keine Zeit hat die anderen Seiten zu lesen, oder kein Bock mal im lezten Jahr nachzulesen. Wie wir von Otto wissen kommen die Winterheringe jedes Jahr nach HS. 
Also sei nett und erzähl uns deinen größten Quappenfang und wie du ihn überlistet hast. Brauchst ja nicht sagen wos war oder du reimst HS einfach dran. Kann ja doch keiner kontrollieren.

An alle anderen,#h

laßt uns doch mal eine Liste erstellen: Wer hat den kleinsten Hornhecht und den kleinsten Hering seines/ihres Lebens wo geangelt. Also ich finde die größten und schwersten Fische, haben wir doch immer, das wird noch langweilig.

Da mir beide verwehrt blieben, steh ich schon mal ganz unten auf der Liste.

Liebe Grüße Annette


----------



## LAC (29. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Annette, 
wie die kleinsten fische?  Soll ich mir jetzt eine andere kamera holen, damit du fische siehst. 
Ich hatte mal eine hand voller leben, alles nur kleine fische - war ein hot spot :q habe jedoch keine aufnahmen gemacht.

Schau mal nach ob ich noch ein foto finde.


----------



## Quappenjäger (29. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Wo in HS kann man Quappen angeln? Habe bei uns noch keinen gehört, der auf diese Fische ansitzt.
> 
> in hs wohl eher nicht aber dk hat schöne flüsse wo mit sicherheit welche rumschwimmen. vor ein paar jahren hat hier auch noch keiner geziehlt drauf geangelt bis aus zufall mal eine von 8,5 pfd gefangen wurde . danach ging das erst richtig los. meine größte war bisher 6 pfd.


----------



## Asathôr (29. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ui, Oelki, kleinster Fisch? Kann man auch wat anneres gelten lassen? 

Oder doch den grössten Fisch, den wir am Sognefjord fingen?

Oder das komischte Haus in Norwegen? :q

Gruss Ingo


----------



## Udo561 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi,
kleinster Fisch  , jetzt mal abgesehen von Köderfischen hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen einen 13 cm Barsch am Haken , mein persönlicher Rekord 
Gruß Udo


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Oelki
Ich hatte das ja nicht böse gemeint. Es ging auch nicht um Hvide Sande sondern um einen Fluss in unserer Region über den Quappenjäger geschrieben hatte wo ich glaube Otto wissen wollte, ob hier was los ist oder so.
Selber Quappen gefangen habe ich noch nicht, aber Bekannte von mir fangen eigentlich immer wieder welche. Und da ich jetzt endlich meinen Angelschein habe, kann ich dort nun auch auf Quappen angeln. Werde es wohl entweder im Dezember oder Januar versuchen.

Kleine Fische habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht in HS gefangen. Mein kleinster Hornhecht war 61cm. Aber war ja auch nur 1 mal da, werde bestimmt dort aber noch richtig oft hinfahren. Dafür hat dieses Jahr aber mein Vater einen Mini-Platten gefangen, etwa 10cm, an einer Posenmontage mit Shrimp. Da hab ich aber geguckt. Der kleine schwimmt aber wieder.

MFG 
FangeNichts5


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Kennt jemand von Euch einen Link wo man eine Klimatabelle von DK bekommt? Mich interessieren vor allem die aktuellen  Temperaturen und die in den nächsten Monaten.
Ich würd mich freuen wenn mir Jemand helfen kann.
Danke


In der Gegend von HS natürlich.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von Euch einen Link wo man eine Klimatabelle von DK bekommt? Mich interessieren vor allem die aktuellen Temperaturen und die in den nächsten Monaten.
> Ich würd mich freuen wenn mir Jemand helfen kann.
> Danke
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde, Wettereinschätzungen bzw. Vorhersagen , wie das Wetter in den nächsten Monaten werden soll, ist schon geraten. 
Aber sonst einfach mal die bekannten Wetter-Seiten aufsuchen und dort Hvide Sande oder nen Ort, den du haben willst, eingeben. Dort wirst du die Temperaturen usw. finden, die du haben möchtest.

MFG 
FangeNichts5


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Nein, ich will nur die statistiken, Temperaturen und so weiter sehen. Nicht im vorraus.


----------



## Oelki (29. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Hechtkiller 2009

Gib mal www.dmi.dk ein, geh auf Klima, und dann auf Klima der Vergangenheit, laß dir die Seite übersetzen. Da müßtest du fündig werden, ist zwar ein komisches deutsch aber geht schon.

Herzliche Grüße Annette


----------



## Oelki (29. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Quappi,

was nimmst du fürn Köder?

Ich hab mal ne Aalmutter dran gehabt, die hat den Seeringelwurm voll inhalliert. War so knapp 30cm und hat sehr gemundet.


Hey Asathor,

deine Fotos sind toll, schön dass du sie uns zeigst, das Haus ist irre, und ja kuriose Aufnahmen gelten immer!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hallo Udo,

die Sache mit den Barschen, der kleinste nimmt den dicksten Köder! Warst du auf Hechte aus?
Das Foto läßt glauben der Fisch wäre länger, immerhin würde man ihn im Bild um 90° drehen, dann ist er genauso lang wie der Frachter hinter ihm.#6


Ach Otto, ts,ts,ts,

was ist dir denn wieder in den Sinn gekommen???#q
Alle anderen haben mich doch richtig verstanden.


|wavey:an alle

Meine kleinsten waren in der Tat auch Seesterne, ein Krebs, eine Teichmuschel, ah in diesem Sommer hab ich tatsächlich aus einem hiesigen Fluß eine Grillroste geangelt, durchaus noch gebrauchsfähig, ich werde sie für den Strand in HS mitbringen, dann können wir den Fisch frisch zubereiten. Eine Minibachforelle von 12cm, und viele kleine Platte, die mir den großen Bruder vorbei schickten.

Herzliche Grüße Annette


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Danke Oelki


----------



## LAC (29. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Asathor,
ist ja ein dornhai, den du überlistet hast, schöne größe, wobei die ja auch immer kleiner werden in der nordsee.

@ Udo561, dein barsch ist auch ganz schön.

@ hechtkiller,
sind die angaben betreffend der temperatur usw. ok,  oder benötigst du noch weitere links - mach keine wissenschaft aus der angelei, sonst stimmt alles d.h. die temperatur, der köder jedoch ist kein fisch mehr drin. 
|supergri 
Momentan habe keine erhöhte temperatur. d.h. angelfieber.

@ Annette,
du siehst das alles schon richtig, noch nie habe ich es versucht, fotos von meine kleinfische zu machen, da benötige ich wirklich eine andere kamera für. 
Jedoch habe ich einmal nur ein auge vom hering am haken gehabt. Ob er mit einem auge nur mal sehen wollte, wer da angelt - kann ja sein |supergri
Ein zweites mal hat mich ein fisch etwas geärgert, ganz langsam bewegte sich die pose immer nach unten, hatte einen schönen tauwurm drauf, jedesmal, wenn ich angeschlagen habe, war nichts dran, dann habe ich etwas länger gewartet und siehe da, dann hatte ich ihn, es war ein stichling, der sich den wurm reingezogen hatte, jedoch noch nicht am haken hing. Ich habe ihn vorsichtig gedrillt und dann den wurm aus dem hals gezogen, ihm anständig die meinung gesagt und wieder ins wasser gesetzt.   War eine lustige angelei 
Sonst lutschen bei mir nur große dran, wo ich richtig mit zu kämpfen habe oder keine.
Möchtest du denn mal einen größen fisch sehen - dann schau ich mal, ob ich noch ein foto finde.
Gruss


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Wir planen nur die Mai-woche. Da kommst auf tage an.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## LAC (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Wir planen nur die Mai-woche. Da kommst auf tage an.|supergri|supergri|supergri


 
So, so, ich kann dir genaue angaben geben kurz vorher, wobei der beweis der klimaerwärmung hier ja deutlich sichtbar ist. 
Was hast du für ein glück. in der heutigen zeit zu leben.
Es soll ja eine neue eiszeit kommen, da werden wir langsam alle wieder haare bekommen und wie ein bär aussehen.


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Quappi,
> 
> was nimmst du fürn Köder?
> 
> ...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> Oelki schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Quappi,
> ...


----------



## Michael_05er (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Habe gerade am Wochenende die aktuelle Rute&Rolle gelesen. Passend zum Bissclips-Film war da auch ein Artikel über HS drin. Zitat von der Website von R&R: "Hvide Sande ruft und an den Stränden der dänischen Nordsee wollen Sie nach diesem Artikel angeln - bestimmt!" Was soll ich sagen - seitdem denke ich wieder nur noch an unseren nächsten Urlaub, der leider noch viel zu lange hin ist :c
Wenigestens sehen wir im Moment gute Chancen, trotz vieler privater und beruflicher Termine die geplanten zwei Wochen fahren zu können.

*@Oelki*: Hast Du Erfahrungen mit den Hundewäldern rund um Hvide Sande? Zu unserer Reisegruppe gehören drei Hunde (Labrador, Aussie und English Setter, zusammen etwa so schwer wie Deiner ), und wir haben bisher nur von den "hundeskovene" gehört. Wenn Du da was zu berichten hast, würde ich mich freuen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Quappenjäger schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hallo macht doch bitte ein quappen thread auf. wir kommen hier ja immer weiter wech vom thema hvide sande.:m. nacher vergessen wir noch ganz otto seine seehunde.:vik:
> ...


----------



## LAC (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Michael.
irgenwo habe ich unterlagen bzw. etwas gelesen, wo man mit den hunden im wald spazieren gehen kann - sie sollen hundegerecht angelegt worden sein mit wasserstellen usw. Werde mal schauen ob ich es noch finde, dann berichte ich - ich meine es wäre der südliche bereich vom ringköbingfjord in richtung henne strand gewesen.

@ quappie
werde mal nachschauen, wo die aalmuttern sich hier genau aufhalten, dann berichte ich. Ich habe noch keine überlistet hier.

Gruss Otto


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ quappie
werde mal nachschauen, wo die aalmuttern sich hier genau aufhalten, dann berichte ich. Ich habe noch keine überlistet hier.

Gruss Otto[/QUOTE]

otto das sind 2 unterschiedlich arten |supergri die muttis sind klein und leben im meer die anderen im fluss sind groß ( nennt man auch süßwasserdorsch )und fressen gerade den schönen forellenlaich :m


----------



## LAC (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Quappie

hier mal ein link, wie deine muttis im meer leiden.
http://www.abendblatt.de/ratgeber/wissen/umwelt/article441967/Die-Aalmuttern-leiden.html

Gruß Otto


----------



## Oelki (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Puuh so viele Antworten seit dem letzten Mal,


Michael, 

also ich war noch nie in HS, daher weiß ich auch nicht wo Hunde sich austoben dürfen, war aber bisher auf den Campingplätze in DK kein Problem.



Quappi danke,#6

du sprichst mir aus der Seele, zu HS sollten alle Fischreichen Gewässer gehören.



WolfsburgVirus,

wie könnte gerade *ich* Ottos Seehunde vergessen? Da er mir doch so imponiert hat?
Aber du solltest wirklich nicht nur HS-Fischreichtum in der Nordsee messen, sonst geht dir vieles erlebenswertes verloren. Stinkende Nerzzuchtanlagen z.B.



Otto,

schau mal bei wikipedia vorbei, falls folgendes nicht in eurem Meeresbiotop zu finden ist, und gib Quappen und Aalmuttern ein! Die übersetzen auch ins dänische |motz:



Herzliche Grüße an alle, 

Annette


----------



## Pit der Barsch (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Von HS richtung Thorsminde hab ich sogenannte Hundewälder gesehen.#h


----------



## LAC (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Von HS richtung Thorsminde hab ich sogenannte Hundewälder gesehen.#h


 


Ich habe auch davon gelesen, es wurden förmlich gebiete ausgewiesen, wo die hunde sich wohl fühlen, überall schnuppern können und herrchen auch noch fachgespräche führen kann. Eine tolle einrichtung, da dänemark sich ja im laufe der jahre zu einem hundeland entwickelt hat . Nicht schlecht und das land macht sich gedanken betreffend der einreise z.b. bei den gefährlichen rassen und vieles mehr, damit nicht alle bellen und zufrieden sind. 
Es wurde mir berichtet, dass auch hundetoiletten angelegt wurden, ich glaube sie sind nicht immer geöffnet, da viele urlauber sich beklagen, da sie am strand förmlich zickzack laufen müssen um nicht in hundescheixxe zu treten :q 

Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass ich jetzt einen auf dem schwanz getreten habe, entschuldigung, aber bei so vielen hunden, kann es schon mal passieren.


----------



## angler1996 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Besonders schöööön ist z.Zt. die Weihnachtsdeko auf der Brücke. Man hat doch wunderbare rote Herzen im Kranz aufgehängt, die Nachts leuchten. Nur vom Kranz ist dann nichts mehr zu sehen. Nur die leuchtenden roten Herzchen.
Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.
Angeltechnisch war vergangene Woche nicht viel los. Kaum Heringe und Brandung zum Vergessen, Einfach zu viel Wind.
Auch die Solea ist nicht gefahren wegen des Windes.
Aber kaum Menschen und damit Ruhe pur.
Gruß A.


----------



## Oelki (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,

auch finds doof wenn die Überraschungshaufen liegen bleiben, da man sogar in DK Kotbeutel kaufen kann, über eben selbige Hinterlassenschaften zu beseitigen. 
Wer macht aber das Möwenaa weg? Gibts für die auch eigene Toiletten?


Hallo Pit,

danke für den Tip. Werde mir das merken, bin aber wie gesagt dafür lieber den Haufen sogleich zu entfernen. Egal wo er hinfällt. Da ich weiß das bei zuviel Hundekontakt meines Hundes zu anderen, bei meinem garantiert Durchfall auftritt, und den kriegt man echt schlecht wech.


Hallo Angler1996,

ich dachte die Herzen hängen dort in Memorien für die abgeschlachteten Hornhechte?



Mit lieben Grüßen Annette


----------



## LAC (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Angler1996
Sie lassen sich schon was einfallen, es ist ja eine hafenstadt wo rotlicht angesagt ist, und mit dieser roten brückenmeile wo der fischgeruch die luft sättigt, müsste man jetzt nur noch die gummistiefel in miniröcke umwandeln, dann würde es dort pulsieren und jeder kommt zum angeln ob der hering da ist oder nicht. Heizstrahler sollte man noch aufbauen, dann würde die brücke tag und nacht aufgesucht - dann fährt keiner mehr zum ballermann (schinkenstrasse) - man träumt nur noch vom roten knurrhahn in hs. 

Hallo Annette,
das stimmt, diese kotbeutel kann man hier kaufen. Da die hunde nicht immer an leinen geführt werden und sich frei bewegen, setzen sie ihr häufchen dort hin, wo es ihnen gefällt, leider oft sehr weit weg vom betreuer.
Nun bin ich ja ein tierliebhaber und bin förmlich mit zwei hunde insgesamt fast 30 jahre groß geworden, ich glaube, dass ich mich gut auskenne, d.h. ich kenne alle sonnen- und schattenseiten bei den hunden. 
Unser grundstück hat etwa 30.000 qm, eine beachtliche größe und hat zum teil parkcharakter, mit üppigen pflanzenbewuchs und wiesen. Unsere feriengäste mit hunden bewundern dieses, da ihr liebchen sich hier richtig austoben kann. Was ich hier jedoch erlebe ist unvorstellbar, das fängt in der wohnung an und endet im garten. 
Jedenfalls freut sich herrchen, wenn sich der hund wohl fühlt und wenn er mit treuen augen frauchen anschaut, weil frauchen gerade ein eis leckt, darf er auch vom eis mal lecken - obwohl er den kuhdung, wo er sich vorher drin gerekelt hat, viel tierischer findet. 
Ein gezielter hundestahl und der nächste gast sagt, schade, dass die schöne pflanze die blätter hängen lässt. 
Jedoch habe ich auch profis hier, es war eine etwa 25 jährige ganz wilde trainerin, sie trainierte einen bastard, von morgens bis abends in den ferien. Ihr mann war nebesache, der lief die ganzen tage alleine rum am strand mit taschenhund. 

Nach 14 tagen fragte ich sie mal, ob ihr hund inzwischen alles beherrschen würde, da sagte sie, wie ich dieses meine, ich blieb sehr ruhig und sagte, er müsste doch inzwischen cirkusreif sein und sicherlich außer männchen machen auch schon über seile laufen können. Ich glaube es war zu viel verlangt - dann sagte sie, ich hätte keine ahnung von hunden und erzählte sie mir einen vom hund. 
Als sie fertig war, sagte ich ob sie weatherwax oder konrad lorenz kennen würde, nein sagte sie, ich war ganz erstaunt und sagte, weatherwax ist ein ganz bekannter hundetrainer, der die collihündin "lassie" trainiert hat und zig hunderttausend dollar an gagen damit verdient hat und konrad lorenz hat sich mit tierisches und menschliches verhalten befasst und die enten soweit gebracht, dass heute die kinder rufen schau mal dort mama, köpfchen unter wasser - schwänzchen in die höhe. :q
Ich bin ernst geblieben dabei.

Betreffend der Möwenaa, solltest du nicht nach oben schauen, dann kann nichts ins auge gehen - es hat eine ätzende wirkung - du verlierst sonst die kontrolle über dein hund. 
Für die möwe wurden noch keine toiletten aufgestellt, da momentan noch die hunde mit der nase dieses aufnehmen. - Annette, ich bin gemein. :q


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hi Anette,
ich hatte gedacht, Du wärst schon mal in HS gewesen und hättest deswegen vielleicht Erfahrungen mit Hundewäldern. Wir haben unsere Hunde dieses Jahr schön am Strand toben lassen, am besten war es bei Argab, wo auch unser Haus war, weil dort weniger Menschen unterwegs waren als in Hvide Sande direkt. Der Setter unserer Miturlauber hat einen starken Jagdtrieb und darf am Strand nicht ohne Leine laufen, weil er beim Anblick von Vögeln oder Lenkdrachen total abdreht. In einem eingezäunten Hundewald könnte man ihn mit den anderen zwei Hunden sicher mal laufen lassen, deswegen hatte ich auf Erfahrungsberichte gehofft. 

Im Internet habe ich einiges zu Hundewäldern gefunden, z.B. http://www.hundeskovene.dk/deutsch.shtml oder http://www.fujihund.dk/hundeskov/hundeskovindex.htm ("Indhegnet hundeskov" heißt "eingezäunter Hundewald", mehr dänisch kann ich nicht ). Unser diesjähriger (erster) Urlaub in HS war einfach zu kurz, um einen Wald zu besuchen, aber wenn wir nächsten Sommer zwei Wochen fahren, holen wir das sicher nach. Da Du vor uns fährst, hast Du dann ja vielleicht noch Tipps für uns.
Viele Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hej Michael,
es gibt noch ein "Hundewald" in Nymindegab bzw kurz davor. Da geht es rechts nach Borkhavn und links zum Hundewald. Dann noch ca 50 meter reinfahren und gut. Ist ganz nett dort, aber im Sommer sind da viele fiese Pferdebremsen. 
vh
Carsten


----------



## LAC (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

An alle hundebesitzer.
Eine große gefahr besteht bei hunden, die frei in den vorgelagerten dünengürtel laufen, d.h. durch heide und kleingewächs stöbern, dass sie von einer kreuzotter in den sommermonaten gebissen werden, denn im bereich von blaavand bis hvide sande ist einen beachtlichen bestand an kreuzottern zuhause und jährlich werden in dieser gegend hunde von diesen schlangen gebissen. 
Am anfang von nr. nebel - direkt am kreisverkehr (links von varde kommend) ist eine tierklinik mit tierärzte, die erste hilfe leisten können.
Hier mal ein kleiner bericht, der noch glimpflich ausging.
http://www.nexusboard.net/showthread.php?siteid=6405&threadid=297368

Das gift der kreuzotter  zählt zu den stärksten  schlangengiften und ist vergleichbar mit dem gift einer cobra, da es bei menschen kaum tödliche wirkung zeigt, hat damit was zu tun, dass die kreuzotter beim biss, nicht eine große menge gift abgibt - sonst würde alles anders aussehen, wobei es bei kleintieren tödlich ist.

Dieses zur information - sonst macht man ulaub im krankenhaus, da das ferienhaus inzwichen eine krankenstation gleicht.


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Danke für die Warnung, unser Hundi wäre neugierig genug, jede Schlange schwanzwedelnd zum Spielen aufzufordern #d
Ich selber würde gerne mal eine Kreuzotter sehen, da die in unseren Breiten ja sehr selten sind, aber dann nur, wenn ich ohne Hund unterwegs bin. Dank auch an Carsten für den Tipp mit Nymindegab. 
Mann, bin ich urlaubsreif...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Michael

sehr oft werden sie auch von laien verwechselt mit einer ringelnatter, wenn sie eine dunkele eintönige färbung haben, die bis zum schwarz gehen kann - da dann das zickzackband kaum zu erkennen ist. Hier mal ein foto, wo ich eine aus dem kanu fotografiert habe, die den südlichen fjordausläufer im wassser überquerte , wo jedoch deutlich das band zu sehen ist.






Und hier ist eine grüne mamba, die auch zu den nattern bzw. vipernartigen gehört wie die kreuzotter jedoch nicht hier vorkommt, haben wir im busch gefangen, das gift der kreuzotter ist genauso giftig - wobei diese einen fingerhut abgibt und die kreuzotter nur zwei tröpfchen





Und hier das giftigste tier europas - das petermännchen, eine fischart, die auch hier vorkommt in dänemark. 






Kleiner link mit großer wirkung, wie dieses ausgehen kann.
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.mir-co.net/fische/bilder/PetermaennchenStich.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.mir-co.net/fische/petermaennchen.htm&usg=__frnRe4MkuIHS8-INTUTFExV2z_4=&h=762&w=629&sz=54&hl=de&start=1&um=1&tbnid=9wDfYfkS5943rM:&tbnh=142&tbnw=117&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpeterm%25C3%25A4nnchen%2Bstich%26hl%3Dde%26rlz%3D1W1SKPB_de%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1

Gruss


----------



## Quappenjäger (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Michael
> 
> sehr oft werden sie auch von laien verwechselt mit einer ringelnatter, wenn sie eine dunkele eintönige färbung haben, die bis zum schwarz gehen kann - da dann das zickzackband kaum zu erkennen ist. Hier mal ein foto, wo ich eine aus dem kanu fotografiert habe, die den südlichen fjordausläufer im wassser überquerte , wo jedoch deutlich das band zu sehen ist.
> 
> ...


 
hast du auf dem foto nr.2 deine gurke in der hand die am liebsten in den teich abtauchen möchte ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



			
				Quappenjäger;2739828[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]hast du auf dem foto nr.2 deine gurke in der hand die am liebsten in den teich abtauchen möchte ??? |kopfkrat*


[/COLOR]


Sag mal du kleines Ferkelchen,:m
arbeitest du jetzt gezielt auf die nächste Nominierung
hin?#c
Wenn ich das alles so von dir lese,bekomme ich Angst.
Wollte demnächst eigentlich mal zum Quappenangeln
bei euch vorbei kommen,aber so langsam bekomme ich
Schiss,ob mir nicht was anderes an den Wurm geht.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Quappie
ich wollte - so wie jürgen auch - mit dir quappen angeln, jedoch merke ich, dass du dich nicht bremsen kannst - du spritzer. Ich zeig dir mal wie lang die gurke ist und womit ich sie gefangen habe.






Sollte ich wirklich mit dir angeln gehen, du kleiner giftzwerg, bringe ich extra eine wäscheklammer mit, damit ich dich mal zahm mache und du nicht ausflippst und weiterhin hier gift verspritzt. Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, wie schnell ich bin und welche wirkung meine klammer hat. |supergri Glaubst du nicht ? - einfach mal testen. 

@ Jürgen,
hurra, jetzt ist der tag gekommen, wo ich nach solingen komme. Habe rom abgeblasen, inge mit tochter fliegt jetzt. Ich fahre morgen um 22 uhr zum museum nach stuttgart, bin dann ab samstag in westfalen für etwa 12 tage. So sieht bei mir die vorweihnachtszeit aus. 


.


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Sag mal du kleines Ferkelchen,:m
> ...


 
achwas so schlimm bin ich nu auch wieder nicht #h


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hey otto, 
ich wünsche die eine gute fahrt. wir freuen uns auf deinen besuch.
gruss claudia und olav


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ OTTO und wenn du noch ne stunde auf der rückfahrt zeit hast lässt dich hier blicken. sind ja nicht weit von der bahn wech. alle andere hab ich dir per pn geschrieben mein freund

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Quappie
> ich wollte - so wie jürgen auch - mit dir quappen angeln, jedoch merke ich, dass du dich nicht bremsen kannst - du spritzer. Ich zeig dir mal wie lang die gurke ist und womit ich sie gefangen habe.
> 
> 
> ...


 
@ Otto,#h

ich lasse mich überraschen.
Das war ja wohl auch das mindeste,was ich erwarten
konnte. Sehen uns also nächste Woche,freue mich
drauf.

Gute Fahrt und Gruß,

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Balouderbaer (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,

denk dran Opladen ist nicht weit weg von Solingen!!!

MfG
Manni


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo manfred 
bin noch in stuttgart beim olaf,  ist super hier, fahre nicht mehr nach hause.
gruss otto


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,
 ich hoffe du bist gut in hagen angekommen.
wir haben uns inzwischen vom abend im besen.... wieder erholt 
das zwergfell hat noch ein bischen muskelkater aber auch das wird langsam besser.
gruss claudia und olav


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

otto denke drann das wir noch quappen fangen wollten :q


----------



## Oelki (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Olav,

du Zwerg, ich wußte nicht, dass du ein Fell hast, das Muskelkater hat!

Oder meintest du das Zwerchfell, lat. Diaphragma? Nicht *das* Diaphragma, dass Otto jetzt denken wird. Eben nur das Zwerchfell.

LG Annette, sorry, mußte da mal nachfragen, nicht dass ich da was falsch verstehe.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo anette 
du riesin 
so ist es  nicht, das fell des zwerges ist so angestrenkt worden sondern das zwerchfell im inneren welches sich nach einem abend mit otto durch einen kater bemerkbar macht.
gruss olav


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

muss mich nochmal korrigieren
das komma ist falsch
es muss heissen:
so ist es,  nicht das fell des zwerges .....
olav


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> muss mich nochmal korrigieren
> das komma ist falsch
> es muss heissen:
> so ist es,  nicht das fell des zwerges .....
> olav



und dafür ein doppelpost. ne oh ne.


----------



## Oelki (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Siehste,

wie nett sich die befellten Zwerge und Riesin unterhalten können.

Ätsch.|asmil:


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

riesen und zwerge unterscheiden sich kaum und verstehen sich gut 
so steht es schon in alten märchen geschrieben
olav


----------



## Costas (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo

In Ørresund wurde diesen Herbst ein Monster-Hering gefangen. 

*40cm, 804g!!!  #6*

Link/Foto

Wer schafft es in HS einen grösseren zu fangen?

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## Fleiginho (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Wird in H.S. überhaupt was gefangen?|kopfkrat

*duckwech*


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hey otto 
ich hab dir eine pn gesendet
gruss olav


----------



## Oelki (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Costas,

das ist kein Hering, das ist ein Quhering. 

Ganz klar der hat einen anderen verschluckt und nu is er schwanger!

Annette


----------



## Oelki (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Leute,

meine Freundin hat aus ihrem Norwegenurlaub einen Zeitungsausschnitt mitgebracht. Ich habe es abgetippt und stelle das hier mal rein. Was haltet ihr davon?


Unglück erschüttert Hvide Sande!​ 





Gestern Nachmittag um 15:53Uhr ging im Polizeirevier ein Handynotruf ein. Ein Angler älteren Jahrgangs hatte bei seiner Angelei einen „dicken Fisch“ am Haken. Nachdem er sich lange gemüht hatte, konnte er einen Mann aus dem Wasser ziehen.
Die Polizei war in wenigen Minuten vor Ort und sperrte das Gebiet ab. Schnell fanden sich etliche Schaulustige ein. Schon eine halbe Stunde später konnte der Gerichtsmediziner bereits mitteilen, dass der Mann tot ist und es sich vermutlich um einen Angler handelt. Er hielt nämlich in seiner rechten Hand eine kurze Pilkrute und in der Linken ein Gaff, an dem ein Seehund baumelte. Bisher wird vermutet, dass der Angler gezielt auf Seehunde geangelt hatte, der ihm dann zum tödlichen Verhängnis wurde.




Nachdenkliche Grüße Annette


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

spassvögel

@otto: wir warten noch auf deinen anruf

mfg


----------



## Pit der Barsch (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> meine Freundin hat aus ihrem Norwegenurlaub einen Zeitungsausschnitt mitgebracht. Ich habe es abgetippt und stelle das hier mal rein. Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> ...



Hmmm |kopfkrat
Das ist wirklich merwürdig.


----------



## Oelki (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Pit,

ich fands auch echt merkwürdig, was hatte diese Mitteilung in einer Norwegischen Zeitung zu suchen?
Ob damit gar nicht das dänische HS gemeint war? Gibts vielleicht auch ein norwegisches HS?

Nur wie erklärt sich dass mit dem Seehund, ich dachte natürlich gleich an Otto und seine Seehunde, ob der jetzt einen vermisst?

Ich hoffe jetzt mehr über diesen Vorfall zu erfahren, hoffentlich kann mir da eine/r weiterhelfen.



An alle anderen,


wer weiß etwas über dieses Unglück?

Ist Otto ein Tier abhanden gekommen?

Müssen wir eine Trauerfeier veranstalten?

Herzliche Grüße Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Pit,
> 
> ich fands auch echt merkwürdig, was hatte diese Mitteilung in einer Norwegischen Zeitung zu suchen?
> Ob damit gar nicht das dänische HS gemeint war? Gibts vielleicht auch ein norwegisches HS?
> ...


 


Hallo Annette,#h

habe vor einer Stunde noch mit Otto telefoniert.|bla:
Er vermisst bis jetzt keines seiner Tiere.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

otto kann erst zählen wenn er wieder da ist. wird aber schwer, weil er neue hunde zum dressieren bekommen hat. aber welcher angler ist so blöd und angelt geziehlt auf seehunde. dieschmecken doch nicht geräuchert.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



			
				WolfsburgVirus;2750717[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> ]otto kann erst zählen wenn er wieder da ist.[/COLOR] wird aber schwer, weil er neue hunde zum dressieren bekommen hat. aber welcher angler ist so blöd und angelt geziehlt auf seehunde. dieschmecken doch nicht geräuchert.
> 
> mfg


 

Hallo Fabi,#h

scheinst ja nicht der große Küchenbulle zu sein.Robbenfleisch
wird in HS traditionell getrocknet und dann gekocht,ähnlich
wie Stockfisch.
Und zählen braucht Otto die Tiere auch nicht,da sie mit einem GPS-Sender markiert sind.Kann alles auf seinem 
Schlepptop sehen ob alle noch da sind.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

In welcher Norwegischen Zeitung stand das ???


----------



## LAC (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ist ja schlimm, was ich hier lese.

Ist wohl eine zeitungsente - werde es mal überprüfen.

Habe es inzwischen aus der ferne überprüft.
Nun fehlt mir keiner - kann sie weltweit orten. Muss wohl ein nicht markierter schwerer wilder kämpfer gewesen sein, der sich den zahmen angeschlossen hat.

War wohl ein junger ganz wilder seehundfänger, der keine große erfahrung von der seehundjagd besitzt - sind ja nicht in grönland.
Er hatte ja noch die gerätschaften, wie gaff und spezialrute in den händen. Ist an einem todeskrampf gestorben und man musste ihm die finger brechen, damit man die grätschaten aus den händen bekam. 
So wie ich gehört habe, will man ein plastik mit seehund aufstellen, wo er mit dem seehund zu sehen ist - als gedenktafel.
Ich werde auch rechmäßig dort meine fische säubern, damit es richtig nach fisch dort stinkt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Ist ja schlimm, was ich hier lese.
> 
> Ist wohl eine zeitungsente - werde es mal überprüfen.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Otto,

wenn Olav die Beiden präpariert hat,dann könntest du doch mal ein Foto zur allgemeinen Warnung einstellen.:m
Wie lange dauert es eigentlich,so ein Präparat herzustellen?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> wenn Olav die Beiden präpariert hat,dann könntest du doch mal ein Foto zur allgemeinen Warnung einstellen.:m
> Wie lange dauert es eigentlich,so ein Präparat herzustellen?
> ...




Das st ja ein SKANDAL !!!
Leichenflederung|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



			
				Pit der Barsch;2751645[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Das st ja ein SKANDAL !!!*[/COLOR]
> Leichenflederung|supergri


 


Hallo Pit,#h

lass mal gut sein.:m
Ein gewisser "Hagen von und zu" nimmt für eine derartige
Installation sogar noch Eintritt.
In HS gibt es das demnächst als "Turibonus" gratis.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

na dann werd ich ihn mir mal anschauen.|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> na dann werd ich ihn mir mal anschauen.|wavey:


 

Sag wenn du oben bist,die Sache muß ja noch getauft
werden.#g
Und hoffentlich beeilt Olav sich.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

seehund-pullover aufmachen 
den inneren seehund raus
stroh rein
seehund-pullover zu knöpfen
fertig
geht ganz schnell
kann jeder
dazu braucht man mich nicht
gruss olav


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> seehund-pullover aufmachen
> den inneren seehund raus
> stroh rein
> seehund-pullover zu knöpfen
> ...


 

Aber Olav,

wer kann denn besser Knöpfe annähen als du? :m
Claudia sagte mir im Frühjahr,du seiest perfekt darin.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

aber es müssen schon grosse knöpfe sein.
etwa so wie  angela merkel an ihren knöpfen hat.
und dann ist die gefahr einer verwechslung doch sehr gross.besser das macht eiener der auch mit kleinen knöpfen klar kommt
olav


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

was meinte claudia eigentlich mit perfekt??????


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> was meinte claudia eigentlich mit perfekt??????


 


Sie meinte,das wäre was du gut könntest.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

na super 
das ist ja wohl nicht ganz so viel oder sie hat eben nicht alles erzählt ne.
haste den otto noch mal getroffen?
olav


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> na super
> das ist ja wohl nicht ganz so viel oder sie hat eben nicht alles erzählt ne.
> haste den otto noch mal getroffen?
> olav


 

@ Olav,#h

mit einem weiteren Treffen hat es leider nicht geklappt.
Otto ist am malochen und hat wohl noch einen unerwarteten
Termin bekommen.Er fährt wohl mittwoch direkt wieder nach
Hause.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sag wenn du oben bist,die Sache muß ja noch getauft
> werden.#g
> Und hoffentlich beeilt Olav sich.
> 
> ...




Ich bin ein eine Woche vorm Heringsfestival in HS.#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> *Ich bin ein eine Woche vorm Heringsfestival in HS.#h[/QUOTE*
> 
> 
> Ich vermutlich eine Woche danach.Dann kommt Otto ja aus dem Suff nicht mehr heraus.|supergri
> ...


----------



## Oelki (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,

gute Idee, mit dem Fischeausnehmen vor? oder hinter der Gedenktafel? Hoffentlich wird sie gut sichtbar, damit sich jeder Touri der Gefahr vor der Begegnung mit einen Heuler bewußt ist. Und er nicht selbst zum Heuler für sein Anhängsel wird.
_________________________________________


Also aus welcher Zeitung der Artikel stammt, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Meine Freundin fand ihn herausgetrennt auf einem Klohäuschen an der Strasse. Ihr wisst ja wie das ist, erst wollen die Frauen nicht allein zum Klo und wenns dann doch sein muß, dann finden sie auch noch solch komische Zeitungsartikel.

Wahrscheinlich wars doch ne Ente. Vielleicht, vermute ich fast, wollte sie mich mal so richtig auf den Arm nehmen. Sie hat nämlich mit der Angelei so gar nichts am Hut.
Obwohl, die Sache mit der Plastik gibt mir schon zu denken, und wie müssen die gebrochenen Finger ausgesehen haben?

Herzliche Grüße Annette |wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Was ist den das für ein Klohäuschen an der Strasse ???????:q:q:q
Vorallen mit solchen Zeitungsartikeln.

Normalerwise steht dort doch: Pit macht alles :vik:RUF MICH AN!

SOFORT


----------



## Dorsch_killer (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo leute vilt. kann mir ja jemand helfen.

Ich bin diese Wochende in Hvide Sande und da es so kalt werden soll ist meine frage ob die Put&Take seen eisfrei gehalten werden?

gruss


----------



## Oelki (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Dorschkiller,

na klar werden die eisfrei gehalten. Die Dänen sind da total erfinderisch, die halten einfach nen Tauchsieder rein und damit der auch funktioniert bauen sie ein Windrad auf und nutzen den Strom. |muahah:


Hallo Pit,

du hast vergessen deine Rufnummer zu notieren, das mit dem "Sofort" hat nicht geklappt.:l
Außerdem stand da an der Strasse nur ein Klohäuschen, wurde wohl auch von Anglern benutzt.


Freundliche Grüße Annette


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Dorschkiller,
> 
> na klar werden die eisfrei gehalten. Die Dänen sind da total erfinderisch, die halten einfach nen Tauchsieder rein und damit der auch funktioniert bauen sie ein Windrad auf und nutzen den Strom. |muahah:
> 
> ...



wenn er ne normale frage stellt kannst da auch normal drauf antworten ??? und ihn nicht son mist schreiben. ich glaub so lustig ist das garnicht.|krach:

@ Dorschkiller : hallo ich weiss leider nicht ob die eisfrei gehalten werden. sorry

mfg wv


----------



## Pit der Barsch (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Wollfsburg Virus #h
Du nimmst es glaub ich zu ernst #c
Das war nur Spasssss  von Oelki#t

Meine Handynummer ist 0190334422


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Wollfsburg Virus #h
> Du nimmst es glaub ich zu ernst #c
> Das war nur Spasssss  von Oelki#t
> 
> Meine Handynummer ist 0190334422



ja war ja auch nicht so böse von mir gemeint. spas muss sein. aber er wollte bestimmt ne antwort haben,die ihn schnell weiter hilft:m


----------



## sling (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Liebe HS Kenner,
ich bin mit Frau und Kind vom 26.12. zum ersten Mal für eine Woche in HS. Was für Ausrüstung sollte ich eurer Meinung nach mitnehmen? Was gibt es zu fangen?
Brandungsangeln?
Lohnt es auf Hering im Hafen/an der Schleuse?
Was beißt im Fjord um diese Zeit?
Freue mich über eure Tipps. Wir sind in einer Häuschen direkt am Fjord gleich oberhalb der Schleuse.
Vielen Dank,
sling.


----------



## LAC (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Sling
in der brandung läuft immer was, ob es momentan auf hering gut ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich gerade in dänemark gelandet bin, d.h. noch nicht geangelt habe. Wobei es in den letzten jahren immer gut lief um weihnachten rum - da waren aber keine seehunde dort :q


@ Annette
ich glaube es ist das klohaus bei den esehäusern, denn dort findet man oft softpapiere wie zeitungspapier und beilagen d.h. kunststoffblätter, da des öfteren die papierrollen geklaut werden. Oft findet man auch auf dem boden ein gebrauchtes tempotaschentuch.
Bin seit etwa eine stunde in dänemark und habe in der nacht noch die welt verrückt gemacht, betreffend des unfalls.
Mein seehunde waren es nicht - ich kann sie alle orten und einige sind momentan in skallingen. 
Mein frau hat mir berichtet, dass einige seehundfänger in havide sande heimisch sind - sie müssen wohl aus grönland stammen. Man munkelt, dass dieser seehundfänger nur einen arm hatte, der andere arm d.h. seine hand war ein metallhaken - dieses muss wohl der gaff gewesen sein. Es war ein alter mann, der im rollstuhl gesessen hat - bis der seehund kam. 
Es ist nur aufgefallen, dass ein rollstuhl in der steinschüttung ohne person stand.
Einer einheimischer sagte mir, im kopf soll er immer ein kämpfer gewesen sein, jedoch sein körper hätte nicht mehr so funktioniert. Muss sich wohl übernommen haben bei seinen gedanken - wie man einen seehund fängt. So ist es wenn man alt wird, da macht man sich halt was vor,
das merke ich auch schon.:q

@ Olav und jürgen
Olav du kennst dich doch bestens aus, wie man solch ein tier präpariert - du sagst ja, dass ich die hau ruck methode immer bei präparationen mache - ich würde ohne knöpfe arbeiten, hier würde ich mit formalin arbeiten, es geht super damit, das präparat d.h. der seehund wird hart wie stein - meine freundin, habe ich so präpariert, freue mich wenn ich sie sehe, andere benutzen sie jetzt als kleiderständer, da sie bei mir im flur steht. .
Ist zwar verboten - aber der seehund steht ja auch unter schutz :q

@ Fabi und Manfred
war zwar zehn tage in deutschland, konnte jedoch nicht mehr bei euch vorbei kommen - hatte reichlich termine und arbeit - im jan./febr. bin ich erneut in westfalen, dann könnte es klappen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Fabi und Manfred
> war zwar zehn tage in deutschland, konnte jedoch nicht mehr bei euch vorbei kommen - hatte reichlich termine und arbeit - im jan./febr. bin ich erneut in westfalen, dann könnte es klappen.



also diese eine stunde lieber otto. kann ja fast auf die autobahn gucken.ne war nicht schlimm, ich lag wieso flach.

mfg


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hey otto 
schön das du zu hause wieder gut angekommen bist. ich melde mich morgen oder sonntag mal am internett telefon. 
was soll ich aber zu der steinharten freundin sagen das frauen als kleiderständer fungieren hat man ja schon mal gehört aber formalin getränkt und steinhart das ist schon ein bischen merkwürdig oder nicht? olav


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> hey otto
> schön das du zu hause wieder gut angekommen bist. ich melde mich morgen oder sonntag mal am internett telefon.
> was soll ich aber zu der steinharten freundin sagen das frauen als kleiderständer fungieren hat man ja schon mal gehört aber formalin getränkt und steinhart das ist schon ein bischen merkwürdig oder nicht? olav


 



Hallo Olav,#h

was meinst du,wieso Inge immer im Ausland ist?
Wird wohl Angst haben,das ihr das auch passiert.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Olav
ist ok mit dem anruf - ich habe ja in früheren jahren viele experimente gemacht u.a. auch bei fischen mit formalin gearbeitet, es verdrängt ja wasser und erhärtet die eisweißteilchen, die fische wurden steinhart.
Das gute ist, sie verlieren auch den geruch und werden nie mehr stinken, nach jahren habe ich mich dann mit größere objekte befasst. Momentan arbeiet ich am eigenen körper, bin also förmlich ein versuchskaninchen und habe schon den fußpilz damit beseitigt, nun arbeite ich an gliedmaße, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts
Betreffend der eltern sende ich dir heute noch eine mail.
Jürgen, habe ich den urhering gezeigt ist ganz verrückt danach - werde ihm einen machen.

@ Jürgen
Mit Inge mache ich dieses nicht, mach mir jedoch gedanken, wie man sie für die nachwelt erhalten kann, da sie heilig ist  - gehe schon jetzt ganz vorsichtig mit ihr um. Inzwischen ist sie ja aus rom zurück, als ich in mein büro kam, stand am pc ein großes foto, wo der papst mit gehobenen händen zu sehen ist. Versehen mit unterschrift und den worten "God bless lydum art center"  Sie wohnte am kolloseum und sie hat den papst besucht, diese audienz hat sie total verändert. Sie macht überall weihnachtskerzen an - gut dass ich nicht dabei war, sonst würde mein kopf (glatze) jetzt ein teelicht tragen. Sie glaubt, ich wäre ein engel, dabei bin ich nur ein vogelmensch mit langer nase.


----------



## Oelki (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Sling,

ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub, viele Antworten hast du ja leider nicht bekommen. Setz dich doch nochmal mit LAC über PN in Verbindung, der kennt sich da echt gut aus, denke ich.
Aber was immer du angeltechnisch erleben wirst, erhalte es für die Nachwelt und erzähl es uns hier.
Fohe Weihnachten und erhole dich gut.

Gruß Oelki
----------------------------------------------------------

Hallo Otto,

also das tut mir jetzt echt leid um den armen , demenzerkrankten, rollstuhlfahrerenden, alten seehundangelnden Grönländer. Hatte der denn niemanden, der sich um ihn kümmert?

Sei gegrüßt.

----------------------------------------------------------

Hallo Dorschkiller, 

sorry, manchmal kann ich nicht anders, da geht meine Phantasie mit mir durch, war echt nicht böse gemeint. 
Dachte, als ich deine Frage las nur an meinem letzten Urlaub in Dänemark, als es tierisch orkante, kalt war im September und an das derzeitige Wetter, wo eises Kälte angesagt wurde, wir haben z.Zt.-15°C, ich rechnente den Küstenwind dazu, die wenigen wirklich hohen Bäume, die vielleicht Windschutz bieten würden und kam zu dem Schluß, dass es bei dem Wetter wohl kaum ne Möglichkeit gibt um die Seen, die ja doch größer sind als bei mir in der Nähe, Eisfrei zu halten. Da es am Ufer auch schneller zufriert als im Tiefen, wirds auch schwierig den Fisch an selbiges zu bringen. Wenn denn bei diesen Temperaturen überhaubt ein Fisch beißt!
Naja wie auch immer, schreib doch mal wie es dir ergangen ist.

Liebe Grüße Annette

----------------------------------------------------------

Hallo WolfsburgVirus,

Ich weiß nicht, lies meine obige Entschuldigung und meine Gedanken zu Dorschkillers Frage. Weißt du hier im HS-Thread, (heißt das so?) werden so viele private Dinge erzählt, manchmal gibt es Angler, die auf ihre Frage gar keine Antwort bekommen, und ich habe halt zuviel geantwortet. Aber Pit hatte Recht es war nur Spassssss. Immerhin hats dich ja veranlasst ordentlich zu antworten, Danke an meiner statt. 
Warum ich manchmal so albern bin? Weil ich ne Frau bin? Nein bestimmt nicht, aber ich erlebe jeden Tag soviel Leid und ernste Dinge, Lebensumstände, die sich in wenigen Minuten grundlegend ändern. Die Gedanken, die ich dazu habe, dürfen mich bei meiner Arbeit positiv beinflussen, aber sie dürfen mich im privaten Leben nicht negativ beeinflussen, deshalb versuche ich zum Ausgleich entsprechend anders zu sein. Jeder Mensch, du auch, hat sein Päckchen zu tragen, alle gehen wir unterschiedlich damit um, das macht uns Menschen so einzigartig unterschiedlich.

Ich wünsche dir ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest.

Annette


----------



## LAC (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Otto,

also das tut mir jetzt echt leid um den armen , demenzerkrankten, rollstuhlfahrerenden, alten seehundangelnden Grönländer. Hatte der denn niemanden, der sich um ihn kümmert?

Doch er hatte welche, jedoch wollte er ganz nah am wasser sitzen, damit er hautnah bei den seehunden ist, die anderen grönländer hatten kein bock und wollten saufen gehen. Die jungs haben ihn dann zur wasserkante gerollt, jedoch im suff vergessen abzuholen. In der zwischenzeit hat sich die aufkommende flut um ihn gekümmert.:q  danach die medien.

Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass man es eines tages mit mir macht - wenn man mich zum brandungsangeln rollt. Noch habe ich verstand, jedoch werde ich hier vom lesen und antworten langsam verrückt. 
Mache mir schon gedanken ob ich mir nicht kurzfristig schon mal einen rollstuhl umbaue, denn sollte der tag kommen, wo ich durchknalle, werde ich dann ein schwimmenden bellystuhl mit elektromotor besitzen und neben der solea anlegen - oder am neuen badestrand in hvide sande wie ein landungsboot an land rollen.:q Das wird dann auch in den medien erscheinen, da meine seehunde mich begleiten und mit den flossen winke winke machen. Ein abstrakten bericht - dem alter entsprechend - wird dann hier folgen. :q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

|wavey:





Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> also das tut mir jetzt echt leid um den armen , demenzerkrankten, rollstuhlfahrerenden, alten seehundangelnden Grönländer. Hatte der denn niemanden, der sich um ihn kümmert?
> 
> ...






Hallo Otto,#h

mach es dir nicht so schwer.Mit dem Alter werden die meisten Robbentrainer vor Weihnachten melancholisch.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> |wavey:[/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Jürgen, es stimmt, deshalb wünsche ich dir und allen anderen bordies die uns ertragen haben ein frohes weihnachtsfest und mache winke #hwinke #h 
Ich werde ein teelicht anzünden und in mich kehren und :c 
jedoch freue ich mich auch ein wenig, da meine jungs so wohl ernährt aussehen.










Einer wollte sich bedanken mit #h an alle hvide sande angler, für die leckeren heringe. Er hat mir mitgeteilt, dass er sich freuen würde, wenn er im frühjahr alle angler gesund und in guter form sehen würde. Ich habe ihm gesagt sie kommen alle wieder - sogar noch mehr, da hat er vor freude ein salto gemacht.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Oelki#h
http://video.aol.de/video-detail/suprise-kitty/2632612953
Habe den Beitrag gelöscht!!
Nimm das nicht  sooooo ernst !
Was ich manchmal so schreibe#c


----------



## sling (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@LAC @Oelfi
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Ich werde berichten, was wir erlebt haben 

LG sling.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Olav
> ist ok mit dem anruf - ich habe ja in früheren jahren viele experimente gemacht u.a. auch bei fischen mit formalin gearbeitet, es verdrängt ja wasser und erhärtet die eisweißteilchen, die fische wurden steinhart.
> Das gute ist, sie verlieren auch den geruch und werden nie mehr stinken, nach jahren habe ich mich dann mit größere objekte befasst. Momentan arbeiet ich am eigenen körper, bin also förmlich ein versuchskaninchen und habe schon den fußpilz damit beseitigt, nun arbeite ich an gliedmaße, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts
> Betreffend der eltern sende ich dir heute noch eine mail.
> ...



also otto,
wieso du versuchst fusspilz an anderen gliedmassen zu behandeln will ich nicht wirklich wissen. 
alles andere kann ich akzeptieren.

hallo jürgen, 
nun wissen wir es :
er ist ein engel
was ich jetzt auch weiss:
ich will nicht in den himmel.
engel hab ich mir anders vorgestellt
gruss oalv


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> also otto,
> wieso du versuchst fusspilz an anderen gliedmassen zu behandeln will ich nicht wirklich wissen.
> alles andere kann ich akzeptieren.
> 
> ...






Hallo Olav,#h

stimmt völlig.Lieber ein Altbier im "Uerige",als Manna mit
Otto dort oben.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Pit,

danke für das Kätzchen!!!!:l




Hallo Otto,

dein Einfallsreichtum in Ehren, aber wozu brauchst du nen Elektromotor? Du hast doch deine Seehunde.:q

Glaube nicht dass du ins Senile Stadium kommst, wir halten dich hier geistig fit. 

Und wenns doch nötig wird, dann bau dir besser ein Amphibienauto, dann kannst du direkt von zu Hause an den Strand, hinaus aufs Meer fahren. Dann winken wir die zu und sagen, "schaut mal, der alte Mann und das Meer!" |wavey:

Sind deine Rohre wieder aufgetaut???????????

Herzliche Grüße euch allen, frohe Weihnachten, nen guten Rutsch und wer noch los geht, dicke Weihnachtsheringe.

Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Pit,
> 
> danke für das Kätzchen!!!!:l
> 
> ...


 



Aber,aber Annette,#d

wie kommst du auf die Idee,Ottos Rohr wäre 
eingefroren?|kopfkrat
Hast du da nähere Informationen?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> dein Einfallsreichtum in Ehren, aber wozu brauchst du nen Elektromotor? Du hast doch deine Seehunde.:q


Das kann ich fast bildlich vor mir sehen. Otto im Belly-Boot, von Seehunden gezogen. Vielleicht hat Inge in Rom ja ein Foto vom Trevi-Brunnen gemacht, ich stelle mir das so vor wie die Neptun-Statue dort...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Olav
Wenn du nicht in den himmel willst, dann werden wir uns sehen, denn ich bin ein alter bock und man wird mich zur hölle schicken, da ich täglich sündige.
Jeder hat so seine eigene vorstellung von engel z.b. habe ich in jungen jahren die mädchen sowie ihre poesiealben bewundert, die voll mit engelsköpfe mit lockigem haar beklebt waren. Die zeiten haben sich jedoch geändert, der kultsänger udo lindenberg hat einen song, wo er laut text,  ein engel im flur zieht und ihm unterm rock greift und mehr, bis er an zu fliegen fängt. Wenn ich heute mein poesiealbum öffne, dann muss ich schmunzeln über die ganzen engel die ich sehe, die sich gegenseitig in die lüfte heben bis sie im himmel auf einer großen wolke schweben. So ist es halt im anglerboard.

Ich habe mich mit dem fußpilz vertan, ich meinte den penedranten schweißgeruch, der von den füßen in die lüfte steigt. Diesen schweißausbruch, kann man wirklich mit formalin bekämpfen - sollte man auch, damit die engel, wenn sie zu besuch kommen, nicht tot umfallen. 

@ Annte
Wenn ich im rollstuhl lande, dann hat der einen elektromotor und  ein schwimmring, damit mir dieses nicht passiert, sollte mal die flut kommen.  Vor der schleuse werde ich dann meine runden ziehen und auf mefos jagd machen. Da kommt freude auf bei den anglern.
@ Jürgen, 
annette war informiert, denn ein rohr war wirklich bei mir eingefroren.  Es ist ja eine wahnsinnige kälte, wer es nicht glaubt, sollt sich mal ausziehen und sich im garten stellen.
Inzwischen ist das wasserrohr aufgetaut und der saft des lebens fließt wieder.


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

wünsche dir , otto , schon mal schöne weihnachten. dein beutel ist ja wie immer prall gefüllt und verkleiden brauchst du dich mit deinem rauschebart ja auch nicht ( höchstens nen kissen an den bauch |supergri ) den rest natürlich auch ein paar schöne feiertage ! hs 2010 dauert ja nicht mehr lange |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ach, da fällt mir gerade ein .....bei wem gibts denn Sylvester auch Heringssalat????

Habe ja leider die Heringe im Supermarkt geangelt,#a muß also auf die Eimerfische zurück greifen.

LG Annette


----------



## Oelki (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ach und noch was..............

also ihr seid schon son Volk, ts,ts,ts. 

Am liebsten möchte ich euch alle mal "drücken", aber wir werden uns ja doch nie persönlich kennenn lernen.#g

SCHAAAAAAAAAAAADE.:c

Seufz.


Annette


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

hallo liebe freunde.

alles ok. ich kann auch viel spass ab. s

oelki ich hab ja auch noch zugeschrieben.

so ich wünsche euch alle ein schönes weihnachtsfest. feiert nicht zu doll.

ich hab gehört otto und jürgen tanzen imme rnackt um den tannenbaum. naja jeder hat seine rituale.

wir werden heute dasletzte mal im diesen jahr räuchern.

also alles gute euch allen

mfg#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo liebe freunde.
> 
> alles ok. ich kann auch viel spass ab. s
> 
> ...


 


Stimmt Fabi,#6

und bei beiden brennt eine Kerze.

Gruß und schöne Feiertage
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Ach und noch was..............
> 
> also ihr seid schon son Volk, ts,ts,ts.
> 
> ...



Wer sagt das ???:q


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Ich wünsch Euch allen frohe Weihnachten und nen Guten Rutsch.
Und 2010 gibts dann (hoffentlich) wieder dicke Fische  in Dänemark.
Gruß und Petri an Alle


----------



## LAC (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ quappi
du täuscht dich, denn mein beutel ist nicht immer prall gefüllt, da einige sich um meine kleinen fische reißen und nehmen was sie kriegen können - einige sind sogar süchtig danach - ich gönn´s ihnen, damit sie mal richtig satt werden. 
Verkleiden muss ich mich nicht, auch nicht schminken, ich bin halt wie ich bin, vom leben gezeichnet und mache ihnen also nichts vor. Du kennst doch den satz, schönheit vergeht und scharm bleibt bestehen. 

Wünsche dir auch ein schönes fest und besinnliche stunden sowie einen guten rutsch |supergri - du saftiger junge. 

@ Annette
bei mir ist sylvester ein großes fest. Wir machen im garten ein lagenfeuer, eine eisbar haben wir auch, sie wurde heute gebaut. Auch einen schneemann mit roter nase steht schon. Etwa 15 personen sind da und ich glaube es wird reichlich getrunken, da es ja kalt ist. Ich werde reichlich heringe auf den grill werfen. Nach einigen stunden, so glaube ich, ist die zeit gekommen, wo sie dann meine heringe zum heringssalat zubereitet haben und ihn, in gebückter haltung oder im liegen, an unterschiedlichen stellen in der wiese servieren.  

@ Fabi,
so wie jürgen es gepostet hat stimmt es und sag es nicht laut zuhause, sonst kommt dein liebchen und will am ritual teilnehmen und du sitzt im dunkeln zuhause und kämpfst mit den nadeln vom tannenbaum - viel glück beim räuchern und mach sie haltbar für uns.
Wünschs Dir und frauchen auch ein frohes fest und ein erfolgreiches neues jahr sowie gesundheit - rutsch gut rein.

@ hechtkiller
Dir und dein team auch frohe weihnachten und alles gute zum neuen jahr - fahrt nicht so nah ans wasser, sonst muss ich euch wieder retten.
Ruf mal an, wenn du am fjord bist, dann schlagen wir einen tag gemeinsam zu.


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Gerne, hoffentlich wird das überhaupt was im Mai mit dem Urlaub.

Aber vielleicht sieht man sich mal. Würd mich freuen.


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Nach einigen stunden, so glaube ich, ist die zeit gekommen, wo sie dann meine heringe zum heringssalat zubereitet haben und ihn, in gebückter haltung oder im liegen, an unterschiedlichen stellen in der wiese servieren. 


man gut das ich das nicht sehen muss :q oder ich werde süchtig nach fischigen |rolleyes


----------



## Riomar (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Noch genau vier Tage,...dann geht es wieder hoch in den Norden. Freu mich schon, das erste Mal in der Brandung zu stehen. Hat einer aktuelle Informationen, wie es läuft? 

Beste Grüße aus Nordfriesland


----------



## Oelki (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Pit,

meinst du es besteht die Hoffnung alle Angler(zumindest alle von den letzten 5 Seiten) 

an einem selben Tag, 

an der selben Wasserstelle,

zur selben Uhrzeit

zusammen zu bekommen, um sich mal persönlich kennen zulernen und auch noch gemeinsam zu angeln?

Meinst du das gelingt? 

Was meinen die anderen dazu???????????????


Herzliche Grüße Annette#g


----------



## LAC (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Riomar
die kältefront hat auch unsere westküste erreicht - die landschaft ist im schnee versunken und auch jetzt schneit es noch. Wobei nicht mehr diese forstwerte sind, wie sie vor drei tagen waren. Wie es in der brandung aussieht kann ich nicht sagen - ich ziehe zu dieser jahreszeit einen warmen platz am ofen vor.
Versuche dein glück und berichte - da immer etwas laufen wird.
Wünsche dir frohe weihnachten, viel erfolg und fahre vorsichtig auf den strassen, da sie sehr glatt sind.


----------



## Riomar (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Vielen Dank für die Nachricht. Werde mein Glück dann beim Leuchtturm versuchen. Von der Mole lief es die letzten Male ja nicht so doll!!! 

Zum Glück ist unsere Anfahrt nicht so weit...müssen uns nur 2,5 Stunden über die verschneiten Straßen Dänemarks quälen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@LAC

Moin Otto,

ich wünsche dir und deiner Familie ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Wir werden im nächsten Jahr bestimmt da oben auftauchen.......(damit ich / wir dich auch endlich mal persönlich kennenlernen!! )

Also, alles Gute, viel Glück und vor Allem Gesundheit euch allen!!!  #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Pit,
> 
> meinst du es besteht die Hoffnung alle Angler(zumindest alle von den letzten 5 Seiten)
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Annette,#h

wäre schon eine prima Sache.#6
Aber so ganz realistisch glaube ich nicht daran.So viele
Leute ,die zum Teil auch an die Schulferien der verschiedenen Bundesländer gebunden sind, unter einen
Hut zu bringen,das könnte schwierig werden.
Aber freuen würde ich mich schon dich mal zu drücken.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ angelnrolfmann
Rolf, ich würde mich freuen wenn wir uns mal treffen würden, werde dir per pn mal die anschrift sowie telefonnummer senden.
Auch ich wünsche dir und deiner familie ein gesegnetes weihnachtsfest und ein gutes neues jahr.

Gruß Otto

@ Jürgen
ich kann mir das gut vorstellen, dass du sie mal drücken willst - sag mir bescheid, wenn´s soweit ist, dann komme ich und helfe dir d.h. befreie dich, da annette magnetische kräfte hat - sonst lauft ihr beiden nur noch verschlungen durch hvide sande und kommt  nicht mehr zum anglen.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Naja irgendwann  rennt man sich vieleicht doch übern Weg.:q

So ich wünsch Euch allen ein FROHES FEST UND EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH.

Pit og Lydia:l fahren nach Kolding zum Heringe angeln ,kommen erst 2 Januar wieder.

Bis dahin alles GUTE:vik:


----------



## Oelki (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Jürgen und Otto, #h

der Treffpunkt muß ja nicht unbedingt HS sein, vielleicht schaffen wir es ja auch irgendwo in Deutschland, an einem Samstag, nur soweit weg, dass es jeder wieder schafft nach Hause zukommen, oder zumindest doch am nächsten Tag. 
Oder ein Wochenende, oder so.

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie eure Campingausrüstung ist, aber auf Campingplätzen kann man sich z.B.gut treffen, ohne aufzufallen und wenn man doch auffällt, stört sich daran auch niemand.

Ich denke es ist erst mal interessant zu wissen, wer von euch anderen auch Lust dazu hätte??????????????

Liebe Grüße Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen und Otto, #h
> 
> der Treffpunkt muß ja nicht unbedingt HS sein, vielleicht schaffen wir es ja *auch irgendwo in Deutschland,* an einem Samstag, nur soweit weg, dass es jeder wieder schafft nach Hause zukommen, oder zumindest doch am nächsten Tag.
> Oder ein Wochenende, oder so.
> ...


 



Hallo Annette,#h

mein Vorschlag : Düsseldorf Boot, oder
                       Jagd und Hund Dortmund

Beide Messen Ende Jan., bzw. Anfang Febr.
Otto ist irgendwann zu dieser Zeit auch in *D*.

Gruß

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jürgen
ich finde ein treffen gut und lust habe ich immer. Es muss aber nicht ein campingplatz sein - da ich keine luftmatratze besitze :q 
Ich finde düsseldorf gut, da kenne ich mich bestens aus, falle nicht auf und finde auch was zum drücken :q Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
Inzwischen haben sich bei mir die termine verschoben, der jan. ist schlecht -  da ich mit inge 14 tage auf teneriffa und gomera bin. Anfang februar geht und ich lasse mich gerne von euch in düsseldorf verführen - in der altstadt.
Annette kommt  aus dem harz, das ist weit weg von düsseldorf. Wir könnten sie auch mal besuchen und auf dem brocken einen besentanz veranstalten.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

_$$____$$________$$  
______$$$$____________$$__$$  
____$$__$$____________$$$$  
______$$$$$$__________$$  
____________$$__$$$$$$  
_______$$$$$$$$______$$$$  
_ _____$$$$ $$  
____$$$$$$$$$$$$...........★  
____$$__$$$$$$$$____________________$$  
____ ____$$$$$$$$____________________$$  
________$$$$$$$$$$________$$$$$$$$$$s  
_____ ___$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$s  
________s$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$s  
_____ ____s$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ s  
__________s$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_____$ $  
______s$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$________$$_____$ $  
____$$______$$$$________________$$_____$ $  
__$$______$$$$__________________$$$$___$ $$$  
$$______$$  
______$$  
____$$.........★  
•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•. ¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸  
Ich wünsche dir ein wunderschönes  
Weihnachtsfest  
und natürlich auch nen  
guten rutsch ins Jahr 2010  
.¸.•*¨)¸.•*¨)  
(¸.•´..¸.•´¸.•*´) ¸.•*¨) ¸.•´¸.•*´)  
(¸.•´ (¸.` * ¸.•´¸.•*´¨)


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> ich finde ein treffen gut und lust habe ich immer. Es muss aber nicht ein campingplatz sein - da ich keine luftmatratze besitze :q
> Ich finde düsseldorf gut, da kenne ich mich bestens aus, falle nicht auf und finde auch was zum drücken :q Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
> Inzwischen haben sich bei mir die termine verschoben, der jan. ist schlecht - da ich mit inge 14 tage auf teneriffa und gomera bin. Anfang februar geht und ich lasse mich gerne von euch in düsseldorf verführen - in der altstadt.
> Annette kommt* aus dem harz*, das ist weit weg von düsseldorf. Wir könnten sie auch mal besuchen und auf dem *brocken* einen besentanz veranstalten.


 


@ Otto,

das mit dem Harz und dem Brocken,hängt das nicht 
irgendwie mit Hexen zusammen? #c
Du willst da doch hoffentlich nicht eine Verbindung
zu Annette herstellen?|abgelehn

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo

Ich wünsche allen schöne Weihnachten und ein glückliches 2010...mit zahlreichen Fängen #: und (Angel-?)Erlebnisse:#2: #g.

Grüsse aus dem Norden #h

Costas


----------



## anschmu (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Hallo Hvide Sande Fans . Wünsche allen eine schöne Weihnacht und ein Gutes 2010 . :vik:

@costas - Vielleicht schaffe ich es 2010 dich mal zu besuchen #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> ich finde ein treffen gut und lust habe ich immer. Es muss aber nicht ein campingplatz sein - da ich keine luftmatratze besitze :q
> Ich finde düsseldorf gut, da kenne ich mich bestens aus, falle nicht auf und finde auch was zum drücken :q Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
> Inzwischen haben sich bei mir die termine verschoben, der jan. ist schlecht - *da ich mit inge 14 tage auf teneriffa und gomera bin.* Anfang februar geht und ich lasse mich gerne von euch in düsseldorf verführen - in der altstadt.
> Annette kommt aus dem harz, das ist weit weg von düsseldorf. Wir könnten sie auch mal besuchen und auf dem brocken einen besentanz veranstalten.


 


Hallo Otto,#h

nimm wenigstens die Tauchausrüstung mit.
 Sämtliche Flughäfen der Kanaren sind wegen 
Unwetter geschlossen.
Aber von unten sollen die Inseln ja auch toll
aussehen.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> nimm wenigstens die Tauchausrüstung mit.
> Sämtliche Flughäfen der Kanaren sind wegen
> ...


 
Jürgen, ich hoffe sie sind geöffnet, wenn wir fliegen - es sind ja noch einige tage bis wir abheben.  Die junge inge hat geburtstag und wird fürterlich alt - 60 jahre, ich hoffe sie übersteht den flug.|supergri 
Gruß und feiert schön.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Jürgen, ich hoffe sie sind geöffnet, wenn wir fliegen - es sind ja noch einige tage bis wir abheben. Die junge* inge hat geburtstag* und wird fürterlich alt - 60 jahre, ich hoffe sie übersteht den flug.|supergri
> Gruß und feiert schön.


 

@ Otto,

wann?

Gruß 
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## okram24 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

Schöne Feiertage an alle HS-Fan´s und nen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann!!!

Harz, hört sich für mich gut an, sind nur 50 km von mir!
Da könnte man auch mal Fliegenfischen!


----------



## LAC (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Jürgen, 
sie ist ein steinbock und klettert wie zwei 30ig jährige, ihren geburtstag vergesse ich immer :q neujahr frage ich immer beim glas champagner nach, auf was für einen tag er fällt :q genau am 17. jan.

Inzwischen habe ich den 2010 thread eröffnet - ich hoffe dass du und alle anderen hvide sande experten ihre erfahrungen und vieles mehr den bordies mitteilen. Auch ich werde mein bestes geben. Hätte nie gedacht, dass dieses gebiet so gefragt ist - unvorstellbar für mich - muss wohl am fischreichtum liegen oder an den postings.:q 

@ Okran24
nicht nur fliegenfischen auch in die lüfte steigen d.h. beim drücken und mit dem segelflieger. Wobei der harz im  jan./februar recht kalt ist - reichlich dänen verbringen dort ihren winterurlaub und fühlen sich wie im himalaya gebirge. Ich ziehe beim treffen die wärmeren orte vor, z.b. düsseldorf, da findet man immer einen warmen platz. :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> sie ist ein steinbock und klettert wie zwei 30ig jährige, ihren geburtstag vergesse ich immer :q neujahr frage ich immer beim glas champagner nach, auf was für einen tag er fällt :q genau am 17. jan.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Lydum Art Center schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ Jürgen,
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ Jürgen, das anstoßen holen wir nach - inge macht alles mit, was ich sage.:q ich werde sie schon mal informieren -
> ...


----------



## Michael_05er (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> sie ist ein steinbock und klettert wie zwei 30ig jährige, ihren geburtstag vergesse ich immer :q neujahr frage ich immer beim glas champagner nach, auf was für einen tag er fällt :q genau am 17. jan.


Hallo Otto, dann werde ich am 17. mal an Euch denken, da wird meine Frau nämlich zum zweiten mal 29 . Sie ist dann also genau halb so alt wie Inge.
Ich wünsche allen Hvide-Sande-Fans einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für 2010! Ich hoffe Ihr hattet schöne Weihnachten und habt Euch fürs nächste Jahr viele schöne Fische vorgenommen. Ganz besonders grüße ich Otto und Costas und hoffe, dass wir uns im Juni 2010 wiedersehen, wenn wir zwei Wochen in Argab verbringen wollen.
Grüße an alle,
Michael


----------



## LAC (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo Otto, dann werde ich am 17. mal an Euch denken, da wird meine Frau nämlich zum zweiten mal 29 . Sie ist dann also genau halb so alt wie Inge.
> Ich wünsche allen Hvide-Sande-Fans einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für 2010! Ich hoffe Ihr hattet schöne Weihnachten und habt Euch fürs nächste Jahr viele schöne Fische vorgenommen. Ganz besonders grüße ich Otto und Costas und hoffe, dass wir uns im Juni 2010 wiedersehen, wenn wir zwei Wochen in Argab verbringen wollen.
> Grüße an alle,
> Michael


 
@ Michael, 
freu dich, dass sie nur halb so alt ist, dann hast du noch eine hälfte mehr um sie so gut zu kennen wie ich meine kenne.
Meine hüpft zwar noch wie eine dreißig jährige, jedoch habe ich sie durch meine art - wie ich lebe und mache -  schwer gezeichnet  ich würde mich freuen, wenn sie noch 30 jahre diese belastung ertragen kann - deshalb behandele ich sie jetzt ab 2010 wie eine porzelanpuppe und mache komplizierte sachen nur noch im alleingang - bis ich verrecke. 
Werden uns sicherlich sehen im juni 2010 - der holmslandklit ist ja eine schmaler landstrich. 
Liebe grüße und einen guten rutsch.
sowie einen gebutstagsgruß an frauchen.
Otto


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@otto: otto wir feiern beide geburstage dann zusammen wenn wir da sind. ich hoffe du hast diesmal cola zum mischen da und haust dir den havana nicht wieder pur rein:vik:. und hole ein paar flaschen vom den schwarzen bier.

mfg


----------



## LAC (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Fabi
ich mache alles was du sagst - bin ich nicht lieb zu dir - ich hole cola und du kannst unsere neue eigenmarke (bier)trinken und du bringst den havana.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Fabi
> ich mache alles was du sagst - bin ich nicht lieb zu dir - ich hole cola und du kannst unsere neue eigenmarke (bier)trinken und du bringst den havana.


#

aber sicher doch, diesmal bringe ich auch den 7 jahren alten mit. saulecker. das wird ein spass.

mfg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

na was los hier im neuen jahr freunde 

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> na was los hier im neuen jahr freunde
> 
> mfg


 


Wäre auch der Herr "Fabi" so nett bitte im 2010er
Trööt zu schreiben,damit alles eingleisig läuft? :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*

@ Mod 
Georg, schließe mal diesen Thread - lesen kann man dann ja immer noch - inzwischen ist das Jahr 2010
Gruß Otto


----------



## goeddoek (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2009*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Mod
> Georg, schließe mal diesen Thread - lesen kann man dann ja immer noch - inzwischen ist das Jahr 2010
> Gruß Otto




Wird hiermit auf Ottos Wunsch und der Übersichtlichkeit halber gemacht. Also, hier gehts weiter > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173529   #h


----------

